# Mundane pictures of the North



## Fez909 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was on a bus today and thought this church steeple looked a bit like the Shard. Of course being a Northern version, they made it brown and miserable, rather than shiny and metallic.







It's looks about the right height above the skyline if it was real.

Share your boring pictures of the North here. Dodgy comparisons with landmarks in other places not necessary, but by all means go for it if you have a candidate


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 4, 2013)

I took this last weekend.



From Victoria Pier in Hull, looking eastwards over the river at The Deep and down towards Alexandra and King George Docks.


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2013)

a champagne & oyster bar in the high-class surroundings of blackpool's north pier. note the strongbow umbrella bringing an additional touch of luxury.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 4, 2013)

Front row seating on the canal (the two chairs, _just_ visible)





Park Square absolutely packed at dinner time





The canal, surprisingly quiet


----------



## Nice one (Jun 4, 2013)

rain falls hard on a humdrum town...





row of shops where i grew up.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2013)

Ness Gardens - not quite Kew


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 4, 2013)

Carlisle city centre at 6pm is a hive of activity on account of how mundane it is:






Oh wait, what's this - it has a really old and interesting historical pillar box, which has been given pride of place in the town square!






ok it's fake:


----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> a champagne & oyster bar in the high-class surroundings of blackpool's north pier. note the strongbow umbrella bringing an additional touch of luxury.


 
Brilliant


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

The famous Strawberry pub in Newcastle by St. James goes all continental and posh.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2013)

my local for a couple of years erm 17 years ago


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

free spirit said:


> my local for a couple of years erm 17 years ago


 


free spirit said:


> my local for a couple of years erm 17 years ago


 

It'll be about that length of time since I was in, I was at college and that part of Newcastle hadn't been redeveloped and gentrified the way it is now. It's almost unrecognisable now and I miss the smell of the brewery


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

Nothing like a bit of Brutalist architecture built in grey concrete set against grey skies before you throw yourself off the top of the Dunston Rocket (now pulled down).


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was on a bus today and thought this church steeple looked a bit like the Shard. Of course being a Northern version, they made it brown and miserable, rather than shiny and metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Junction of Burley Road and St Michael's lane? Lived round the corner from here for years!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's the rather Brutalist architecture of the Ulster Museum (I loved it as a kid - a bit like a Pink floyd album cover): 






(OK - it's not N.England but N.Ireland doesn't have its own forum)


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 5, 2013)

Two pics I took a few years ago:



The side of the old Prince's Dock - Prince's Quay shopping centre, built on stilts over it, is just out of shot to the right



Hull Maritime Museum and The Warren taken from the top end of Queen's Gardens, with City Hall in the background.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was on a bus today and thought this church steeple looked a bit like the Shard. Of course being a Northern version, they made it brown and miserable, rather than shiny and metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Burley road? Opposite one stop?


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Junction of Burley Road and St Michael's lane? Lived round the corner from here for years!


 
You beat me to it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Nothing like a bit of Brutalist architecture built in grey concrete set against grey skies before you throw yourself off the top of the Dunston Rocket (now pulled down).


 
I work round the corner from here.  It always was a bit of a dump, now that most of the shops have closed it's even worse.

See also the old Trinity Square in Gateshead


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

If you've ever seen the Projects in the TV series The Wire, you'll get an idea of what Blyth is like.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 5, 2013)

A old NI car parked up on the Scotswood road, in front of a once notorious estate in the West end of Newcastle. thats mundane.

Flats had their biddies and charvas chucked out a few years ago and are now Student Halls.

ETA, Im pretty sure I have a load of ole B&W pics of the area I took just after the riots. Will root around tomorrow and see what turns up


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Junction of Burley Road and St Michael's lane? Lived round the corner from here for years!


oh yeah, thought it was familiar - our office is about 50 yards behind the camera, and that basically is the view from our office, yet I'd not sussed where it was.


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> A old NI car parked up on the Scotswood road, in front of a once notorious estate in the West end of Newcastle. thats mundane.
> 
> Flats had their biddies and charvas chucked out a few years ago and are now Student Halls.
> 
> ETA, Im pretty sure I have a load of ole B&W pics of the area I took just after the riots. Will root around tomorrow and see what turns up


 

I lived in Crudas park when I was 16 for all of two weeks


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> The famous Strawberry pub in Newcastle by St. James goes all continental and posh.


 


The Strawberry is a shadow of its former self. Its gone to shite.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 5, 2013)

i like the look of Hull.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2013)

great thread



I think firkys pictures sum up what the north looks like. I see stuff like that every day.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Front row seating on the canal (the two chairs, _just_ visible)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where abouts on the canal were those pics taken fez? I don't recognise either of them.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>


 
That's up quernmore road in Lancaster isn't it?


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> That's up quernmore road in Lancaster isn't it?


Indeed. I was born next door to it


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Indeed. I was born next door to it


 
I was in prison nextdoor to it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2013)

My local (fake) shops


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Nothing like a bit of Brutalist architecture built in grey concrete set against grey skies before you throw yourself off the top of the Dunston Rocket (now pulled down).


 
Should've been listed never mind pulled down. It was better looking than Trellick Tower IMO.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 5, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> My local (fake) shops


 
where is that? - looks like bensham or summit in gateshead


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> where is that? - looks like bensham or summit in gateshead


Yeah, Saltwell Road in Bensham. That block has been demolished now.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Where abouts on the canal were those pics taken fez? I don't recognise either of them.


 
Between town and the viaduct on Kirkstall Road.

The first one was here, I think. And the second one was about here (looking towards town), which is near Canal Mills I think.

edit: hang on that didn't work. Copy the coordinates from those two links, paste them into Google maps, and it should take you there.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Between town and the viaduct on Kirkstall Road.
> 
> The first one was here, I think. And the second one was about here (looking towards town), which is near Canal Mills I think.
> 
> edit: hang on that didn't work. Copy the coordinates from those two links, paste them into Google maps, and it should take you there.


 
It looks quite pleasant in those photos. You head further out of town towards Bramley and its all dark and dingy with cum filled condoms hanging off the bushes and used needles everywhere.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2013)

i'm gonna take some well dull photos for this thread tomorrow. seems to be filling up with vaguely pretty stuff, fuck that.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

You can just see that shitty stadium in the distance. Must be an oldish picture because a lot of these houses have been knocked down to make space for a lovely pile of nothing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> A old NI car parked up on the Scotswood road, in front of a once notorious estate in the West end of Newcastle. thats mundane.
> 
> Flats had their biddies and charvas chucked out a few years ago and are now Student Halls.
> 
> ETA, Im pretty sure I have a load of ole B&W pics of the area I took just after the riots. Will root around tomorrow and see what turns up


I'm from That-There-London, so don't really understand most of this thread, but my mum used to have the five door version of that car!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 6, 2013)

This is about as mundane a view as you can get: grid-iron streets and red brick terraces. Welcome to any town in the north!



*edit* The same area in the snow earlier this year:


----------



## mauvais (Jun 6, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>


That's Toad Hall.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 6, 2013)

East Marsh, Grimsby


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 6, 2013)

Two pints of larger and an overspill town please









Runcorn.....nice


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> This is about as mundane a view as you can get: grid-iron streets and red brick terraces. Welcome to any town in the north!
> 
> View attachment 33362<snip>


 
There are workers' terraces like that in the south too - including Watford.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2013)

Greebo said:


> There are workers' terraces like that in the south too - including Watford.


 
And in Cambridge like this, where many don't even have bay windows and there's no room to park on both sides of the road. You wouldn't get one for less than £250K though


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> And in Cambridge like this, where many don't even have bay windows and there's no room to park on both sides of the road. You wouldn't get one for less than £250K though


 
A lot of the ones I saw have their front rooms straight onto narrow pavement - not even a bricked off area for the bin.  Good build quality, but so expensive for what you get, and a long walk from the nearest bus stop.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 6, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>


 

Fucking hell. I got married there (first time round)


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 6, 2013)

somewhere I've got loads of pics of mundane streets taken when I was an architecture student...  can't find them.
Meanwhile here's a picture probably taken in the 1970's but I don't know where.  Is that the Lake District or Pentland Hills?   Any ideas? 
I think I was experimenting with a yellow or red filter using FP4 film.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 6, 2013)

Greebo said:


> There are workers' terraces like that in the south too - including Watford.


 
True - and my mum lives in a similar sort of place in Exeter, which is hardly in the north either.  Nevertheless, terraces like that are so much a feature of the industrial towns of the north that a couple of pics seemed appropriate...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 6, 2013)

Aye, I've lived on any number of terraces like that one you posted, Roadkill.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> I lived in Crudas park when I was 16 for all of two weeks


 
I've been trying to think of that area. I visited a lad up there for work maybe 7/8 years ago, was reminded of it by the dodgy pub thread.

When I got there we had to go looking for the kids dad and he was in the pub snorting coke, celebrating Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## free spirit (Jun 6, 2013)

path up from the Tyne to Free Trade?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2013)

Moss Side, Manchester.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2013)

My old house, Manchester.






Having seen what it's now being rented out for I rather regret selling it


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wythenshawe bus station


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Wythenshawe bus station


 
This is the North


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2013)

When I was younger I remember going through Washington New Town in the car with my parents and finding that very monotonous.  All the roads look the same and back then the areas were referred to by numbers, so you never really knew where you were.

I can't find a photo of the big road signs, but they were all like this


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)

free spirit said:


> path up from the Tyne to Free Trade?


 
aye, and around byker


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Harpurhey market


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> When I was younger I remember going through Washington New Town in the car with my parents and finding that very monotonous. All the roads look the same and back then the areas were referred to by numbers, so you never really knew where you were.
> 
> I can't find a photo of the big road signs, but they were all like this


 
yup, its all a bit futuristic

Wash roads have massive verges as you may have noticed - this is so the main roads could be made in to 8 lane highways when the place took off - the green space around the place was always designed for expanision - very odd place, but people seem to like it mostly


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 7, 2013)

A hairdressers from the past in Blackpool today.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2013)

man, i wish i'd gone to blackpool today. bet it was buzzing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> A hairdressers from the past in Blackpool today.


 

right classy


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 7, 2013)

'Motormania' - Huddersfield


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 7, 2013)

killer b said:


> man, i wish i'd gone to blackpool today. bet it was buzzing.


 

I didn't actually take the picture today, I took it a while ago, I meant 'today' as in the sense of 'in the current era' I'm afraid.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 7, 2013)

The building opposite Primark in Wigan.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2013)

The Byker Wall (and the same car from the Crudas Park photo )


----------



## cdg (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been trying to find to find pictures of all the shut down industrial estates on the way into Sheffield city centre but don't really know what to search for.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2013)

Tinsley?


----------



## Favelado (Jun 7, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> A hairdressers from the past in Blackpool today.


 
Where's that?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Where's that?


 

Up behind where 'Steals' is/was.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 7, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Up behind where 'Steals' is/was.


 
Oh no! It's finished its 20 year Clothing Down sale?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Oh no! It's finished its 20 year Clothing Down sale?


 
I think so, last time I went to go it was all shuttered up on what was a normal working day. I got some great stuff from there too


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 7, 2013)

I've googled and it seems the town centre shop is shut but there is a factory shop outside town that is still open.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2013)

was steals good? i never went in. fucksake.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 7, 2013)

killer b said:


> was steals good? i never went in. fucksake.


Steals was fucking amazing. A carrier bag of wonderful stuff with the labels cut out for about two quid an item. Sometimes they looked amazing. Sometimes I discovered the zip was broken tragically too late. Sometimes I was pointed at in the street in a bad way. But they were always two quid


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2013)

it sounds like my perfect shop. but through the window it looked like they sold that tragic polycotton stuff they sell on market stalls.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 7, 2013)

killer b said:


> it sounds like my perfect shop. but through the window it looked like they sold that tragic polycotton stuff they sell on market stalls.


Mmm. Electric shocky. No, upstairs was all Kate Moss at Topshop with frayed seams and far better more obscure wear but I am pretty sure the mens stuff was crap and featured fake graffiti and Amaerican campuses


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2013)

A bored Queen Victoria keeps watch over some bored Mancunians.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 9, 2013)

guy called gene hunt on flickr has some brilliant photos of everyday places up north (mostly greater manchester). Legend.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raver_mikey/sets/?&page=2


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 12, 2013)

I drove past this Oldham pub on a particularly miserable day trying to find an alternative route to Leeds after a crash on the M62. Probably a nice boozer but on that day it just reeked of desperation and despair.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> A bored Queen Victoria keeps watch over some bored Mancunians.


 
I've always thought she looked like a right miserable old cow whenever I've passed this.  Couldn't she just smile for once - it wouldn't kill her?


----------



## Firky (Jun 13, 2013)

A discarded jar of picked onions. Poor thing. All it ever wanted in life was to sit by the bar of a working men's club in Jarrow.


----------



## Firky (Jun 13, 2013)

Newcastle's Quayside looking from south to Gateshead (practically France).


----------



## Firky (Jun 13, 2013)

Another shot of the Quayside with the Tuxedo Princess in view. I think the Tux is now in pieces in Turkey.


----------



## Firky (Jun 13, 2013)

Some ship getting tugged into port.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> Gateshead (practically France)


 
Comment osez-vous!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2013)

Swan Hunter


----------



## Firky (Jun 13, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Swan Hunter


 

The photographs of Wallsend when the yards were still open are amongst my favourite of the NE


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Swan Hunter


 
nice


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> The photographs of Wallsend when the yards were still open are amongst my favourite of the NE


 
I vaguely remember one of the yard gates too, but haven't found that yet


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Swan Hunter



That's a great picture, and a powerful reminder of just how important and dominant heavy industry was in the NE. It just towers over the houses, illustrating the scale of such industries. Shame that most of it is history, although some is clinging on for dear life in places like Teesside - steel and chemicals.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2013)

shit photos of the north ?

these are sometime during the early 90s IIRC, after the West end Riots. streets and streets and fuckin streets of solid terraces that no one wanted.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2013)

fuckin hell. I have load of these it seems - some seem to be from the meadowell ( AKA Ridges ) estate. a gallery of abject misery and neglect.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2013)

Mine are proper mundane, not like some of the fabulous shots on here so far!

I wrote a poem about a walk to the shops, then one day was out and captured this lot, which featured in the poem 






This is the errr...parade


----------



## cdg (Jun 13, 2013)

The park hill in sheffield


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2013)

I think West Wales might be stretching the definition of 'north' a bit


----------



## The Boy (Jun 13, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Swan Hunter


 
Wrong thread.  The Awesome Pics of the North thread is over there *points*.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Wrong thread. The Awesome Pics of the North thread is over there *points*.


 
I did think about posting it on that thread, but I think it was a fairly regular sight for people living there so it probably was a bit mundane for them


----------



## The Boy (Jun 13, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I did think about posting it on that thread, but I think it was a fairly regular sight for people living there so it probably was a bit mundane for them


 
True.  As somebody who can only just about remember when the docks, warehouses, whisky bonds and other industrial buildings of Edinburgh were places of work rather than yuppie flats, I sometimes forget how run of the mill these things probably were.


----------



## Firky (Jun 13, 2013)

I was in College Valley today and there was still snow in Hen Hole on Cheviot. I'll post the pictures later if I CBA.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there an awesome photos of the north thread? 

I agree with the criticism of some of the lovely pics on here. Those pics are stunning Firky and while potentially mundane to those living in close proximity, to others they definitely aren't!

And mundane doesn't mean shit, either. Just everyday. Nowt special.


----------



## Firky (Jun 13, 2013)

I used to spend hours and hours taking photos - not so much now though.

Will post countryside photographs at some point to contrast against the ones posted here of heavy industry and cityscapes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> Will post countryside photographs at some point to contrast against the ones posted here of heavy industry and cityscapes.


The drive to my other half's parent's could be described as a bit mundane, I've done it that often I forget how good some of the views are when you stop to look.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 14, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> The drive to my other half's parent's could be described as a bit mundane, I've done it that often I forget how good some of the views are when you stop to look.


 
I love those quite bleak and flat, but beautiful and open landscapes.  I'm happy up on the tops on the moors round here.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 14, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> The drive to my other half's parent's could be described as a bit mundane, I've done it that often I forget how good some of the views are when you stop to look.


 

I was on that very road last weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was on that very road last weekend


 
Were you?  It only goes to their house and into the forest


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 14, 2013)

On closer inspection, I was not on that very road last weekend. In fact I don't think it is even the same place. I was in the Forest of Gisburn.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is Manchester city centre on a beautiful sunny day. 



Sunny that is for Manchester.


----------



## Firky (Jun 14, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> The drive to my other half's parent's could be described as a bit mundane, I've done it that often I forget how good some of the views are when you stop to look.


 

Is that Kielder way?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>


Is this Morecambe? I've been wanting to go there for ages but now we have a trip planned for later this year to a vintage fair.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Is this Morecambe? I've been wanting to go there for ages but now we have a trip planned for later this year to a vintage fair.


Def is Morecambe, the Midland hotel. Had a fair few cocktails there before the child came along


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2013)

Firky said:


> Is that Kielder way?


 
Yeah, a few miles from Wark


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Def is Morecambe, the Midland hotel. Had a fair few cocktails there before the child came along


I'll let you know when I'm coming, cocktails for urbs


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'll let you know when I'm coming, cocktails for urbs


I am suspecting you have not seen the prices- it will be like the Fat Duck all over again 
 Will get a round in the Wacky Warehouse first...


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I am suspecting you have not seen the prices- it will be like the Fat Duck all over again
> Will get a round in the Wacky Warehouse first...


Is it that bad?  
OK, wacky warehouse then the Midland. I'll start saving up now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Is it that bad?
> OK, wacky warehouse then the Midland. I'll start saving up now


 
No idea what you're all on about and wacky warehouses, but why not just sneak a bottle of good old gin in with you?  Always works a treat.


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

Alnmouth.


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

Long Craggs, Harthope.


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

Berwick


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2013)

needs more towerblocks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 15, 2013)

Firky said:


> Alnmouth.


 
Off topic (but lovely picture btw), but this has always puzzled me. Why do some religious people/institutions seek to bung up crosses in prominent places in the landscape - headlands like this, or hills and so on?

Build a church by all means, but please don't cement a great big cross on top of a random hill that everyone else uses. Even if you own it - we all own the view collectively after all.


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Off topic (but lovely picture btw), but this has always puzzled me. Why do some religious people/institutions seek to bung up crosses in prominent places in the landscape - headlands like this, or hills and so on?
> 
> Build a church by all means, but please don't cement a great big cross on top of a random hill that everyone else uses. Even if you own it - we all own the view collectively after all.


 

There used to be a church on the site of the cross but during a bad storm hundreds of years ago it was washed away and the estuary also changed it's position. It's also on the Northumberland coast, which was the crucible of Christianity in Britain a couple of thousand of years ago  

Google St. Cuthbert and Lindisfarne.


----------



## harpo (Jun 15, 2013)

These pictures are not very mundane though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 15, 2013)

Firky said:


> There used to be a church on the site of the cross but during a bad storm hundreds of years ago it was washed away and the estuary also changed it's position. It's also on the Northumberland coast, which was the crucible of Christianity in Britain a couple of thousand of years ago
> 
> Google St. Cuthbert and Lindisfarne.


 
Fair dos.  I've no problem with marking the position of former churches, as I know they are important to people and of course to history.  And especially if they are ruins, like in Whitby - that's great.

But there are some particularly egregious examples - e.g. a big FO white cross on the moors above Gtr Manchester which frankly ruins the landscape - even if, on the off chance there was a church there in the past many years ago, it doesn't justify a 50' or so white cross ruining the landscape!   Just because there may have been a church on site in the past doesn't necessarily justify the placing of a monument, unless there are specific and special reasons in my view. 

I'm from the NE btw.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 15, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> A bored Queen Victoria keeps watch over some bored Mancunians.


 
One of the few mundane pics on the thread - Nice one for reading the OP. A crap, nondescript building and fuck all going on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> needs more towerblocks


 
I pass this most days on the way to/from work





I used to pass The Rocket too, before it was pulled down


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

harpo said:


> These pictures are not very mundane though.


 

They're mundane pictures of the NE countryside and coast.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Off topic (but lovely picture btw), but this has always puzzled me. Why do some religious people/institutions seek to bung up crosses in prominent places in the landscape - headlands like this, or hills and so on?..(snip).


That reminds me of something in a tale I read about in a book of sailor's adventures. It seems that some unlucky mariners from a time long ago, were in a lifeboat after their ship had gone down, when they saw land. They were fearful that the inhabitants might be unwelcoming or dangerous as they approached the land. One of them suddenly said "Look on the hill over there. There is a gibbet" With that they all relaxed because they knew they had come upon a Christian country.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2013)

Gateshead Flyover


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

Some mundane pics I took today before going on a pub crawl in Manchester city centre.

Corn Exchange:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

Old Fire Station by Piccadilly station (quite a nice building, but in serious disrepair)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

Random dull mix of modern office blocks and a glimpse of the lovely Crown Court through the gap:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

Decorative wall artwork:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

And finally a nice footbridge linking the Arndale with M & S:


----------



## Firky (Jun 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Old Fire Station by Piccadilly station (quite a nice building, but in serious disrepair)
> 
> View attachment 33758


 

That's a gorgeous building.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Firky said:


> That's a gorgeous building.


 
It is. And it's been subject to fucking about by Britannia hotels/Manchester council for years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Road_Fire_Station,_Manchester


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> It is. And it's been subject to fucking about by Britannia hotels/Manchester council for years.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Road_Fire_Station,_Manchester


 
It's on the at risk list of listed buildings I believe. Really is amazing. They need to do something with it asap!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Park Square absolutely packed at dinner time


 
That's my old office building centre right. And on days like that I used to lie and read at lunch exactly where the bloke is in the foreground


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2013)

machine cat said:


> That's my old office building centre right. And on days like that I used to lie and read at lunch exactly where the bloke is in the foreground


 
That's my favourite building in Leeds if you mean the one that almost looks Moorish? It's empty at the minute and I dream about setting up some cool tech company based out of there every time I walk past it...to the job centre. 

I also like the Metropole Hotel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

Firky said:


> That's a gorgeous building.


 
All the light yellow-ish bits are terracotta I believe, which makes it look a damn sight better than it should, given the climate and pollution that it has been exposed to over the years.  Otherwise it would look filthy. 

There's a reason why they clad the Arndale Centre in tiles...our shit climate 

So much of the Manchester city centre look like a giant gents toilet!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> That's my favourite building in Leeds if you mean the one that almost looks Moorish? It's empty at the minute and I dream about setting up some cool tech company based out of there every time I walk past it...to the job centre.
> 
> I also like the Metropole Hotel.


 
It's the one with white window frames and blue shutters (not St Paul's House, which is a magnificent building). Nice place and massive inside. It's only been empty since February and we were all gutted when told it was being sold. That park was awesome in the summer.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Not my picture but mundane to most of us who live here:









(I'll get out and about with the camera next week)


----------



## The Boy (Jun 16, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Not my picture but mundane to most of us who live here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's that building between the carriageways?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

The Boy said:


> What's that building between the carriageways?


 
M62?  if so its a farm.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> needs more towerblocks


 





(Not my picture, I'm afraid)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Stotts Hall Farm.

Locals say that the owner refused to move so the built the carriageways around him, but apparently it was something due to the terrain.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Stotts Hall Farm.
> 
> Locals say that the owner refused to move so the built the carriageways around him, but apparently it was something due to the terrain.


 
You're right - the split in the motorway was due to the geology and terrain, and nowt to do with the farmer.  What an awful place to live - bad enough being on the tops, but also being sandwiched between the motorway?  No thanks!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

Thinking about this, there was a wonderful documentary on BBC4 a few years back about the construction of the M62 and how hard it was. It was called 'Motorway' I think. It said that the while the M1 for example built a mile a week, the M62 over the Pennines built a mile a _year_ - due to the incredibly difficult terrain and weather*. Makes you wonder what horrible lives the navvies had to build what we now take for granted.

*and awkward Yorkshiremen!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're right - the split in the motorway was due to the geology and terrain, and nowt to do with the farmer. What an awful place to live - bad enough being on the tops, but also being sandwiched between the motorway? No thanks!


 
Imagine the pollution to the farmland! 

I think the original farmer is long gone and someone else has taken over. Why, I have no idea!



farmerbarleymow said:


> Thinking about this, there was a wonderful documentary on BBC4 a few years back about the construction of the M62 and how hard it was. It was called 'Motorway' I think. It said that the while the M1 for example built a mile a week, the M62 over the Pennines built a mile a _year_ - due to the incredibly difficult terrain and weather. Makes you wonder what horrible lives the navvies had to build what we now take for granted.


 
That area from Pole Moor to Windy Hill is one of the most beautiful yet inhospitable places I've ever seen. I really just want to get out and walk across those moors.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2013)

is that not true about them refusing to sell, then? I've always believed that! I was told that the farmer being awkward was the reason that compulsory purchase orders exist.

I guess it's one of them things you never question, but if you think about it, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my favourite views in the North (that isn't natural) is when you're driving over the M62 from West to East at night and you get the view across Halifax and that area and it's just a sea of lights. Love it 

Is there anywhere close to the motorway where you can get out and sit on the grass? As close to the top/motorway as you can get...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

The Pennine Way crosses the motorway, and the footbridge is ace to stand and watch it if you want. As the motorway passes through a cutting presumably blasted through the rock, there are plenty of places by the PW to sit and watch the road if you want. I've got a pic I took from the footbridge somewhere - will try and find it and post it here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Is there anywhere close to the motorway where you can get out and sit on the grass? As close to the top/motorway as you can get...


 
The central reservation has a wee bit of grass. Have you tried that?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Again, not my photo, but being growing up in the Calder Valley our Sundays consisted of walks along the canal.

Here's the Salterhebble Guillotine:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thinking about this, there was a wonderful documentary on BBC4 a few years back about the construction of the M62 and how hard it was. It was called 'Motorway' I think. It said that the while the M1 for example built a mile a week, the M62 over the Pennines built a mile a _year_ - due to the incredibly difficult terrain and weather*. Makes you wonder what horrible lives the navvies had to build what we now take for granted.
> 
> *and awkward Yorkshiremen!


 

Yup. Is repeated on Beeb4 now and then- we watched the M62 prog in bed then went to sleep- both of us has motorway based bad dreams all night


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> Yup. Is repeated on Beeb4 now and then- we watched the M62 prog in bed then went to sleep- both of us has motorway based bad dreams all night


 
It is weird that we take it for granted now, but at the time it was an immense feat of engineering.  The builders deserve every congratulation for their achievement. 

And hope you don't dream about stroppy Yorkshiremen!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> One of my favourite views in the North (that isn't natural) is when you're driving over the M62 from West to East at night and you get *the view across Halifax and that area and it's just a sea of lights. Love it*
> 
> Is there anywhere close to the motorway where you can get out and sit on the grass? As close to the top/motorway as you can get...


 
That view is Elland, Greetland, Halifax, Stainland to the west, and on a clear night all the way to Ovenden to the north.

J24 (Ainley Top). There's a place right under the motorway on the hill where you can sit and watch. Done it myself many times 
Probably somewhere better in Ainley Village but never been.

ETA: Just to the west of Ainley (if you come off the motorway eastbound) there's a place called Blackley and you can walk over the fields to take in the view.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 16, 2013)

that bit of the m62 is beautiful. proper bleak moorland. 

I love the north. It is grim and shite.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2013)

machine cat said:


> That view is Elland, Greetland, Halifax, Stainland to the west, and on a clear night all the way to Ovenden to the north.
> 
> J24 (Ainley Top). There's a place right under the motorway on the hill where you can sit and watch. Done it myself many times
> Probably somewhere better in Ainley Village but never been.
> ...


 
Ainley Top, aye, that's the one. Couldn't remember it. Thanks! I think it'd make a good sit 'n' smoke spot.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> that bit of the m62 is beautiful. proper bleak moorland.
> 
> I love the north. It is grim and shite.


 
Another great view which includes similar bleakness is when you're coming down from Blackstone Edge, East to West, past the White House, and you can see Hollingworth Lake and in the distance (and on a clear day) Manchester. It's better during the day this one, IMO, whereas I prefer the M62 at night.

Love it.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Ainley Top, aye, that's the one. Couldn't remember it. Thanks! I think it'd make a good sit 'n' smoke spot.


 
It is


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2013)

Here we go fellow Pennine section of the M62 fans!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)

Lune Gorge


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 17, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Here we go fellow Pennine section of the M62 fans!


 
Thank you! That was an ace programme! 

Memories of getting lost on the moors in cloud...


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're right - the split in the motorway was due to the geology and terrain, and nowt to do with the farmer. What an awful place to live - bad enough being on the tops, but also being sandwiched between the motorway? No thanks!


Cracking location if you're a flasher though 






Here's a nice composition of Joseph Groom Towers in Ellesmere Port. I had a paper round involving those three pigs circa 1980


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2013)

Spurn Head lighthouse


----------



## The Boy (Jun 17, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Stotts Hall Farm.


 
So somebody lives there, then?  How does he/she get in and out of his/her driveway?  Mental.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2013)

The Boy said:


> So somebody lives there, then?  How does he/she get in and out of his/her driveway?  Mental.


 There's a tunnel underneath the motorway that leads to his farm.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2013)

Corner of Ferensway and Anlaby Road, Hull.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Spurn Head lighthouse


 
I went down there last year after getting some work done on the car in Hull.  It was a bit strange driving through the sand dunes to get there and I kept seeing traces of railway tracks on the road, so I assume there was a line down there at some point?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I went down there last year after getting some work done on the car in Hull. It was a bit strange driving through the sand dunes to get there and I kept seeing traces of railway tracks on the road, so I assume there was a line down there at some point?


 
Yes.  It was a military railway, supplying the gun emplacements and so on at the end.  There are all manner of half-buried earthworks down there, dating from the eighteenth century to World War II.  Of course, Spurn Head has shifted over time - and been breached a few times - so the railway now criss-crosses the point in rather surreal fashion.  The lighthouse was decommissioned in the 1980s, but the local paper was running a story last week about it being turned into some kind of visitor attraction.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 17, 2013)

machine cat said:


> There's a tunnel underneath the motorway that leads to his farm.


 
That's disappointing .  I had images in my head of a farmer in his tractor trying inch out onto the motorway.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Spurn Head has shifted over time - and been breached a few times - so the railway now criss-crosses the point in rather surreal fashion.


 
I thought so, I noticed that the road seemed to diverge off a few times.  I'd like to go back for a proper look round sometime, when I was there it was pissing down and was starting to get dark by the time I'd eaten the chips I'd bought on the way


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought so, I noticed that the road seemed to diverge off a few times. I'd like to go back for a proper look round sometime, when I was there it was pissing down and was starting to get dark by the time I'd eaten the chips I'd bought on the way


 
Spurn Head is well worth a walk, although it's longer than you think and quite a hike to the end!  I'll post a couple more pics I took on the same walk as the lighthouse one...



Looking out over the Humber


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2013)

And ... for some reason I can't seem to resize the others I took down below the 200kb attachment limit.  Bugger.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2013)

imgur.com let's you upload up to 2mb, free, no registration.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> imgur.com let's you upload up to 2mb, free, no registration.


 
Ta.  I'm going to have to crack on with some work now, but will have a look later.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 17, 2013)

The Boy said:


> That's disappointing . I had images in my head of a farmer in his tractor trying inch out onto the motorway.


 
It's a lie!  They can only leave by crossing the motorway on tractors in the dead of night. It's true!

A constant game of chicken!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 17, 2013)

Lancaster. Yesterday.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2013)

Huddersfield a few seconds ago:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 17, 2013)

phwoar thats right northern that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 17, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Huddersfield a few seconds ago:


 
Makes you want to get the table out and drink some wine in the evening sun.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Makes you want to get the table out and drink some wine in the evening sun.



I sit on the wall with cider and watch the world go by


----------



## Firky (Jun 17, 2013)

Blyth


----------



## Firky (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jun 17, 2013)

Alnwick Castle (where Harry Potter was filmed and loads of other stuffq)


----------



## Firky (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jun 17, 2013)

Seahouses from a friends' living room window!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> Blyth


 
North Blyth


----------



## Firky (Jun 17, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> North Blyth


 

Loev the bottom one, I think the train driver is clocking you 

Blyth's not the kind of area you want to go wandering about with a big arsed camera


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> Loev the bottom one, I think the train driver is clocking you
> 
> Blyth's not the kind of area you want to go wandering about with a big arsed camera


 


That's not one of mine, but I did have a few trips up there when that was running.  It was a bit unusual, so there was often quite a few people hanging round with cameras.  /anorak 

I had a better shot (similar, but taken in the 80s) in mind, but it doesn't seem to be googleable


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2013)

Heptonstall:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Heptonstall:


 
I presume the old man in a tin bath on wheels is just out of shot in the first photo?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I presume the old man in a tin bath on wheels is just out of shot in the first photo?


 


I think you're thinking of Holmfirth:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2013)

That's the place 

This is now been pulled down and replaced with a Tesco




"You're a big man, but you're in bad shape. With me it's a full time job. Now behave yourself."


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

Sewage works from the M60 over the Manchester Ship Canal.  Shit picture though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

Manchester Ship Canal taken in October 2002.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

Sunny Salford at dawn in April 2003 from an old flat I used to live in.  See how close we were to the M602!  Learnt to tune out the noise though - but constant black dust from the fumes - everywhere!


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2013)

is that the one we all stayed in?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

aqua said:


> is that the one we all stayed in?


 
It was indeed.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 18, 2013)

Takes me back to the days of the Kill Your Liver Tour, that does.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Takes me back to the days of the Kill Your Liver Tour, that does.


 
I think that was the day some of us went and laid down on our backs on the nice cool platforms at Piccadilly as it was quite a hot day.  And got some rather strange looks from others in the station.  

Got some pictures somewhere, so will try and dig them out.  Let me know if anyone wants copies e-mailing.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 18, 2013)

I think quite enough embarrassing photos from the Kill Your Liver Tour have surfaced already!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> I think quite enough embarrassing photos from the Kill Your Liver Tour have surfaced already!


 
Now that's throwing the gauntlet down!  Off to see if I can find any horrors!


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2013)

What is most frightening about those days is how fucking young we all look


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 18, 2013)

London and Bristol has Banksy and other creative graffiti.  wolves has, uhm this.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

I do like the low-skill graffiti on sites like this - it seems there is a hierarchy where the rubbish graffiti artists are limited to little-seen out of the way structures like this, and the good ones are free to use very visible sites.

And top marks for spelling.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 18, 2013)

Quite a pleasing walk home from Sainsburies in the grim grim North...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Quite a pleasing walk home from Sainsburies in the grim grim North...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


My Sainsburys is far more beautiful- Thomas Hardy would have written about it if he had ever got to witness the surprisingly cheap soup in its second floor cafe.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> My Sainsburys is far more beautiful- Thomas Hardy would have written about it if he had ever got to witness the surprisingly cheap soup in its second floor cafe.


your sainsburys isn't on the route oliver twist took from barnet to london


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 18, 2013)

It is definitely on the slightly staggering route that Dickens took as virtually every pub on the country has a sign saying 'Dickens wrote some of the Pickwick Papers here'.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> It is definitely on the slightly staggering route that Dickens took as virtually every pub on the country has a sign saying 'Dickens wrote some of the Pickwick Papers here'.


 
He must have been a right lush!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Disused rail bridge in Castlefield, Manchester, above another bridge (also disused I think).  Castlefield has tons of bridges.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Disused rail bridge in Castlefield, Manchester, above another bridge (also disused I think). Castlefield has tons of bridges.


 
There's one point right near there where there's three bridges crossing isn't there? Plus the junctions of the canals there. It's a great place 

They should pave/turf that bridge and open a pub on it. It would be the best pub in Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Three pictures of Manchester at dawn in winter. It was absolutely freezing standing on top of the car park at 7am and trying not to shake or freeze to the metal parapet!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Gasometers at dawn, Salford.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think you're winning this thread fbm. 

Mundane as fuck. Northern as fuck.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> There's one point right near there where there's three bridges crossing isn't there? Plus the junctions of the canals there. It's a great place
> 
> They should pave/turf that bridge and open a pub on it. It would be the best pub in Manchester.


 
There so many bridges there it gets very confusing!  I recall reading there's a spot where you can count quite a number of them, spanning several different eras.  Will have to look it up again.  Got a couple of more pics I'll dig out of the area.

A bridge pub would be excellent!  I remember a few years back there was talk of converting it into flats.  A strange idea, but no doubt the structure is rock solid.  The downside is the tram track that runs immediately beside it - that would be very annoying to have to put up with passing your bedroom window every few minutes!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

More hot canal action!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to sunny Salford!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Manchester city centre - lots of lovely nasty concrete buildings everywhere!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Manchester city centre - lots of lovely nasty concrete buildings everywhere


 
Trying to work out where you are there. You opposite the museum?


----------



## Firky (Jun 19, 2013)

pinkmonkey said:


> London and Bristol has Banksy and other creative graffiti. wolves has, uhm this.
> 
> .


 

It's better than Banksy truth be told.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Two more of Castlefield:


----------



## Firky (Jun 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Welcome to sunny Salford!


 

I spent a weekend at Salford once. It was shit.

(I was skint and stranded)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Beyond vile. 



A dreadful pub...



...in a dreadful structure.  Again, just why?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Trying to work out where you are there. You opposite the museum?


 
Yes, directly opposite, on top of an older tower block (the uni maths tower), since demolished. Was doing a sponsored abseil and took some pics while I was up there. It was very windy!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Firky said:


> I spent a weekend at Salford once. It was shit.
> 
> (I was skint and stranded)


 
Nowhere is nice if you're stranded and skint. Know that feeling too well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Right, ran out of dull pictures of the north for the time being.  Must get out and take some more soon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> One of the few mundane pics on the thread - Nice one for reading the OP. A crap, nondescript building and fuck all going on.


 
I agree - it isn't a good building.  While I was rooting through my old pics earlier I found a picture of when that was being built, showing the much nicer building behind it (the Thistle Hotel).  The block in this pic was only about one storey high at the time.  Will dig it out and post up later today.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a huge desire to see Manchester at dawn now


----------



## Al Kriegen (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 19, 2013)

Romance is not dead.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
I take it the official title of that picture is 'secure compound' - you've got steel railings, a large moat and CCTV!  That's what you call security!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I take it the official title of that picture is 'secure compound' - you've got steel railings, a large moat and CCTV! That's what you call security!


I would post more but the warden is coming...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2013)

Newcastle Grainger Market


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

I scouted round town this morning to look for boring sites to snap, and will post some more up later once I've reduced the file sizes.  I'll have to go on a proper wander this weekend to fully document all of central Manchester's mundanity - in all it's non-glory.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 19, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I would post more but the warden is coming...


 
Is that because you're trespassing?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 19, 2013)

Al Kriegen said:


>


 

where is this? It concerns me personally, as a Wiganese.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> where is this? It concerns me personally, as a Wiganese.


 
If it's the one I think it is, it's in Gateshead.  It's not that far from me, but I've not been in for years.


----------



## Al Kriegen (Jun 19, 2013)

Neonwilderness is correct it's in Gateshead at the top of the hill


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2013)

Dead Man's Arch (near the bottom of the hill)


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 19, 2013)

I am concerned that this thread is making the 'Londoners' even more sneery about their overpriced Leffe and contant fun .. So better up the ante...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 19, 2013)

Firky said:


> It's better than Banksy truth be told.


 
Surely it's just a comment about his work?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 19, 2013)

I fucking love this thread 

I walk through Dark Arches in Leeds twice a day, but don't have a good camera to take photos 









ETA: Not my photo.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 19, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I fucking love this thread
> 
> I walk under Dark Arches in Leeds twice a day, but don't have a good camera to take photos


That's an ace pic. It's like the end of a rave but with cars instead of munters.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 19, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> That's an ace pic. It's like the end of a rave but with cars instead of munters.


 
Not mine I'm afraid... Will have an explore and take a couple tomorrow. 

The best thing about the dark arches is the eerie minimalist music that's played.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2013)

I get my phone back tomorrow so I'm gonna take some pics around town as well (my current phone isn't up to it, and I like putting my own pics on this thread, rather than others').


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I fucking love this thread
> 
> I walk through Dark Arches in Leeds twice a day, but don't have a good camera to take photos


 
Can you still get under the railway station?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I get my phone back tomorrow so I'm gonna take some pics around town as well (my current phone isn't up to it, and I like putting my own pics on this thread, rather than others').


 
i look forward to seeing your pictures 

but remember to make them mundane


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 19, 2013)

I've posted this before, and I'll post it again.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 19, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you still get under the railway station?


 
Yes you can, although it's pretty much for those car parking or street drinking.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 19, 2013)

A recent documentary on Hudds:


----------



## The Boy (Jun 19, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I've posted this before, and I'll post it again.


 
That's fucking brilliant.  What/where?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 19, 2013)

It's in Sheffield. Working down from the top layer it's Hyde Park Flats (now demolished), Park Hill Flats (now partly gentrified) then some Medium-rise flats that have been knocked down. I'm not sure of exactly which street is in the foreground though, although that's a sewer gas destructor lamp so we must be on top of a hill. Perhaps on Arundel gate looking down towards the station?


----------



## cdg (Jun 19, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 

This looks like something from cidade de deus or some other Brazillian favela.


----------



## cdg (Jun 19, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's in Sheffield. Working down from the top layer it's Hyde Park Flats (now demolished), Park Hill Flats (now partly gentrified) then some Medium-rise flats that have been knocked down. I'm not sure of exactly which street is in the foreground though, although that's a sewer gas destructor lamp so we must be on top of a hill. Perhaps on Arundel gate looking down towards the station?


 

Park Hill looked absolutely horrible. I think I posted a picture earlier in the thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 19, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 

Love it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> That's an ace pic. It's like the end of a rave but with cars instead of munters.


 
The used to have those in the undercroft at Piccadilly station here in Manchester, and the rest of the time it is a car park. Like a rabbit warren I gather (should go in for a wander some time), with a few levels as the station is built up from ground level quite considerably.

One of the entrances...

* apologies for slightly blurry photo - was carrying bags while trying to take the picture with my phone.



...which is on this mundane street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Some old stone stairs, optimistically named Paradise Walk. The city council obviously has a sense of humour. These are on the side of the old stone viaduct which carries the Ashton Canal over Store Street in Manchester.



And this is surely uber-Northern - a hill of cobbles! Called Jutland Street, and it is a killer to walk up as it is really steep. It is funny seeing drivers come from the top flat bit at speed, without realising it drops abruptly into the steep slope. They often take off, and you hear random bits of the bottom of the car smack against the cobbled ridge upon landing. 

Often wondered why they didn't tarmac it - maybe they just couldn't be bothered due to the incline? 



Interestingly, just found out that Lowry sketched this street to:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/john_green/jssba29.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

A rare surviving bit of the old industrial Ancoats, on Store Street. Still working even today which is nice to see - always like hearing the noise of the foundry as I walk past this.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
That can't be in the North.  If it was it would have been fished out and sold for scrap to get money for food.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 20, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> A bored Queen Victoria keeps watch over some bored Mancunians.


 

I hid behind her in a particularly bad snowstorm last year while waiting to meet a friend - sheltered by the skirts of empire!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it sad I am considering a special trip into town to take a photo of something particularly mundane?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Is it sad I am considering a special trip into town to take a photo of something particularly mundane?


 
Not at all - since this thread I've repeatedly found myself actively looking for mundane things while out and about.   I'm starting to look for boring things now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2013)

Just had a look through my Flickr stream and found some more


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a look through my Flickr stream and found some more


 
I love the industrial estate road being taken over by nature. Being in the city centre we don't have that sort of thing, but I'm going to scout around an area today that I know has a lot of rundown bits - the red light district behind the station.

I'll report back the number of times I'm asked 'want any business love?' - usually happens when you walk around that area. 

The car wash sign reminds of one that used to be on one of the main roads in Manchester, proudly offering 'the best handjob in Manchester'.  Amused me every time I passed it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love the industrial estate road being taken over by nature. Being in the city centre we don't have that sort of thing


 
That's actually not too far from the town centre, the Sage and Baltic are just round the corner.



farmerbarleymow said:


> The car wash sign reminds of one that used to be on one of the main roads in Manchester, proudly offering 'the best handjob in Manchester'. Amused me every time I passed it!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Often wondered why they didn't tarmac it - maybe they just couldn't be bothered due to the incline?


 


They leave the cobbles showing through on a lot of steep streets in Sheffield too - I had always assumed it was to make them less glassy and slippery in winter.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> That's actually not too far from the town centre, the Sage and Baltic are just round the corner.


 
You generally don't see that sort of thing in Manchester city centre, but it is quite a circular city*, for want of a better description - the main core of the centre, a ring of inner generally relatively deprived housing estates, and a wider hinterland of more affluent suburbs.  A simplification of course, but maybe it is quite different in layout to Newcastle and Gateshead, as they are based on a major river, whereas the rivers in Manc are not that big - such as the Irwell and Irk. 

* I'm talking about Greater Manchester rather than the city of Manchester proper, as the latter is a sort-of weird streak shape, and my argument doesn't work if I take things literally!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The car wash sign reminds of one that used to be on one of the main roads in Manchester, proudly offering 'the best handjob in Manchester'. Amused me every time I passed it!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> They leave the cobbles showing through on a lot of steep streets in Sheffield too - I had always assumed it was to make them less glassy and slippery in winter.


 
Ah - that makes sense.  If tarmac accumulates ice more easily than cobbles, then Jutland would be a ski slope if it was tarmacked. 

Lo and behold, there is a video of someone driving down it - showing that it is like dropping off a cliff at the top:



And it apparently has a 33° gradient, and is purported to be the steepest street in Manchester (and up there in steepness with other parts of the world it seems).

http://www.intelligentanswers.co.uk/index.php?topic=2962.0

http://googlesightseeing.com/2009/06/the-worlds-steepest-streets/

I've learned something today!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You generally don't see that sort of thing in Manchester city centre, but it is quite a circular city*, for want of a better description - the main core of the centre, a ring of inner generally relatively deprived housing estates, and a wider hinterland of more affluent suburbs. A simplification of course, but maybe it is quite different in layout to Newcastle and Gateshead, as they are based on a major river, whereas the rivers in Manc are not that big - such as the Irwell and Irk.


 
Yeah the main bits are centred on the bridges over the area with pockets of dereliction as you get further away.  It's probably a bit more prominent on the Gateshead side.  It's quite small compared to Manchester too, so everything is a bit more condensed.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 20, 2013)

33%, not 33 degrees, but still impressive. A little piece of San Francisco


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2013)

mauvais said:


> 33%, not 33 degrees, but still impressive. A little piece of San Francisco


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

mauvais said:


> 33%, not 33 degrees, but still impressive. A little piece of San Francisco


 
Ooops! Same difference, and I won't quibble over suffixes!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Off on a mundane expedition.  Will report back later...


----------



## krink (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Finished my excursion to document the really boring and tatty bits round my way - will process the pics and post shortly. Lots of mundane goodness - and plenty of men and women loitering on street corners. I'm sure of course they were merely admiring the view of the lovely buildings in the area.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 20, 2013)

This window makes me snigger every time I walk past it. Poor Bob.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> This looks like something from cidade de deus or some other Brazillian favela.


The mean streets of South Lancaster


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a look through my Flickr stream and found some more


Some of those look like they could be Detroit. Love the Percy one!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 20, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> This window makes me snigger every time I walk past it. Poor Bob.


 

In the 90s, there used to be a pub near Leeds Market ("The Scotsman") that had a similar handwritten sign in the window advertising "Little Ray Caesar on the Hammond Organ - every Tuesday". 
At that time I worked Tuesday nights so (sadly) never had the pleasure.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 20, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> In the 90s, there used to be a pub near Leeds Market ("The Scotsman") that had a similar handwritten sign in the window advertising "Little Ray Caesar on the Hammond Organ - every Tuesday".
> At that time I worked Tuesday nights so (sadly) never had the pleasure.


 
Do you think he was happy with the 'little' description?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

First batch of very mundane and boring pictures of the area near where I live - it is a former industrial area, so lots of rundown places and knackered old buildings.

The first is one I like - if you look at the crappy temporary fence in the background, it is plain they didn't really think through the siting of their sign!











And the last two - a luxury city centre apartment...



...next to a delightful river:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Need an xmas tree in June?



Maybe a classy booze-up at a pub nearby?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Rail bridge over Fairfield Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

The old Mayfield Station, soon to be demolished I was told by a taxi driver as I was taking photos:



Inside the shed - apologies for the rubbish photo, the flash struggled to light this space up as it was incredibly dark inside:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Another river, cruelly constrained and begging to be freed.  Might be the same one as before - not sure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Random mundane-ness:


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2013)

Is Mayfield finally up for demolition, then?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Kozy Knitwear, for all your knitwear needs:



And the old and the new side by side:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Rusty pipe:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Hairy cobbles!


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2013)

might take a cycle round some quality redbrick on my way home for y'all. x


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Is Mayfield finally up for demolition, then?


 
According to the cab driver at least, who probably do get to hear about all this stuff. There was a huge number of black cabs waiting round this area for their turn at the main rank at Piccadilly, so they would probably hear about planned changes, as it would affect them re where they queue and stuff.

Shame, as I thought they were thinking of restoring it for a new use, and there was even some talk about possibly bringing it back into use as an extension to Piccadilly as it used to be connected to it in the olden days.

But maybe the building is so knackered after being empty for so long it is beyond saving. It certainly doesn't look too healthy in many places. 

The Manchester International Festival are doing something in it shortly, as they were delivering generators and the like. A sort of pre-demolition wake.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> might take a cycle round some quality redbrick on my way home for y'all. x


 
Good stuff.  Remember to make sure it is as mundane, boring and dull as possible.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'll report back the number of times I'm asked 'want any business love?' - usually happens when you walk around that area.


 
I wasn't asked if I wanted business once.  Not even once! How dare they! I must look particularly rough and podgy today 

Although one woman did seem to be following me, as I kept stopping, taking pictures, and looping back on my route.  She might have thought I was checking out what was on offer and was going to accost me.  Or she might have thought I was from the police taking pictures of the goings on in the area and was trying to hide.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shame, as I thought they were thinking of restoring it for a new use, and there was even some talk about possibly bringing it back into use as an extension to Piccadilly as it used to be connected to it in the olden days.


 
Yes, I read something about that too...

Meanwhile, I'm being out-mundaned here.   Will have to upload a few more of my pics of the mundane, the quirky and the derelict in Hull...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, I read something about that too...
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm being out-mundaned here.  Will have to upload a few more of my pics of the mundane, the quirky and the derelict in Hull...


 
The area round where I live is extremely mundane - definitely part of town you never see highlighted by the tourist board! 

By the way, did you spot that strange thing called 'a hill' in an earlier post about Jutland Street.  I know that must be a completely alien concept over on the east coast, so I can explain it to you if you want.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> By the way, did you spot that strange thing called 'a hill' in an earlier post about Jutland Street. I know that must be a completely alien concept over on the east coast, so I can explain it to you if you want.


 
Oh yes, I think I've seen one of those once.  Didn't like it.


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2013)

there was a road with wooden cobbles just round the corner from here until a year or so ago. gutted it's gone.


----------



## cdg (Jun 20, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> The mean streets of South Lancaster


 
Not far off then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Some more of Mayfield Station:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Platform 13/14 at Piccadilly - a horrible bit of the station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Random arches - they're bloody everywhere round here!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Why is everything in this area painted blue?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> there was a road with wooden cobbles just round the corner from here until a year or so ago. gutted it's gone.


 
Just had a quick search, and it seems that these can be found all over the place, usually covered by tarmac.  There was some uncovered in Manchester city centre earlier this year it seems, due to potholes exposing them.  Might have to keep an eye out - don't think I've ever seen wooden ones. 

One site I read about was on a street which used to run past a hospital - and the story goes that they used wooden ones to reduce the noise of the iron rims of the carts back in the day, so as not to disturb patients as far as possible.  Nice bit of careful planning.


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2013)

what's left of horrocks' mill, just behind my gaff


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2013)

(i think rizo might have visited recently)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> (i think rizo might have visited recently)


 
Maybe he's just learned to write, and is practising his signature?  

But at least it's got a nice welcome sign, which is always a good thing in a derelict property.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

I've always meant to go there, but have never got round to it.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Why is everything in this area painted blue?


 
City Fans, init? 

I sadly didn't get to take any mundane pictures today. I picked up my phone from the repairers fine, but they hadn't bothered to charge it up, the inconsiderate swines.

Don't they know there's mundanity to document?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've always meant to go there, but have never got round to it.


 
Ditto! I worked in Stockport for four years and never went to its two main attractions: the hat museum and the bomb shelters!


----------



## cdg (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm gonna have to get my camera out and go down Holbeck at some point. Its a very similar kind of scenery to the pictures by FMB.


----------



## cdg (Jun 20, 2013)

here's a typical scene


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> here's a typical scene


 
Not for long...'Holbeck Urban Village' is gonna put paid to proper northern scenes like that!


----------



## cdg (Jun 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Not for long...'Holbeck Urban Village' is gonna put paid to proper northern scenes like that!


 
Can you remember when the two tower blocks were there. They have been knocked down at least five years I bet and yet still nothing to replace them. Its a horrible estate is Holbeck. Drink, drugs, violence, unemployment and prostitution are all rife.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> Can you remember when the two tower blocks were there. They have been knocked down at least five years I bet and yet still nothing to replace them. Its a horrible estate is Holbeck. Drink, drugs, violence, unemployment and prostitution are all rife.


 
Not sure. I think I came to Leeds about 7 years ago but have moved away and back since, so my knowledge of the area is still sketchy.

I _think_ I remember them, though.


----------



## cdg (Jun 20, 2013)

I worked for a company doing the removals for the tennants when they were getting ready to knock them down. It was upsetting seeing how some folk have to live.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> I worked for a company doing the removals for the tennants when they were getting ready to knock them down. It was upsetting seeing how some folk have to live.


 
'Like' was for the compassion, not the situation.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> City Fans, init?


 
I'm not a footy fan, but in the interests of balance, I'll go out tonight with some red paint. But I suppose these pics were taken in Manchester, so according to the traditional dig at Utd, there wouldn't be any Utd fans living in the city anyway.  Nor the club for that matter.


----------



## cdg (Jun 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> 'Like' was for the compassion, not the situation.


 
An upshot for one African guy we moved was 3k compensation and a lovely two bed flat in alwoodley


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2013)

I've got another couple of sites in the city centre in mind for tomorrow, so will go on the mundane trail and post more then.

It's weird, this makes you rack your visual memory for derelict or quirky sites you've passed but probably not really noticed before. A new way of seeing the city you live in. 

Edit - racked my brains and now have quite a list.  I'll have very sore feet after trekking miles round town tomorrow.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 20, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


>


 
Quite a fun visit, but that might just be because I like old engineering kit and stuff.  The old bunkers that are near-ish are fun too. S


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2013)

there are a lot of bricks up here aren't there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
looks like a Ukrainan steel town c. 1974


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I would well have the bottom one as a massive canvas in my front room- would beat a sodding tulip print from Home Bargains any day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> looks like a Ukrainan steel town c. 1974


 
Or any town in Teesside, circa any time in the last century.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 21, 2013)

No frills, handy for the hills, that's the way you spell New Mills.

I like that I can tell where that is straight away. My dad worked at Swizzels Matlow once.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

mauvais said:


> No frills, handy for the hills, that's the way you spell New Mills.
> 
> I like that I can tell where that is straight away. My dad worked at Swizzels Matlow once.


 
I've always wanted to have a wander round that factory!  I like New Mills - a staging post for the bus journey en route to the lovely Kinder Scout.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 21, 2013)

mauvais said:


> No frills, handy for the hills, that's the way you spell New Mills.
> 
> I like that I can tell where that is straight away. My dad worked at Swizzels Matlow once.


 

Edale to New Mills (or vice versa) is a lovely walk, and you can get the train back to where you started.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Edale to New Mills (or vice versa) is a lovely walk, and you can get the train back to where you started.


 
I think we've had enough of talk of nice things.  Back to mundane things.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am often quite impressed with large scale industrial architecture. I pass that oil refinery / chemical works that you can see from the M56 near Runcorn every so often. It is like something from another planet. Especially at night.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 21, 2013)

Birkenhead - Jewel of the North


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am often quite impressed with large scale industrial architecture. I pass that oil refinery / chemical works that you can see from the M56 near Runcorn every so often. It is like something from another planet. Especially at night.


 
I grew up in Teesside, and always loved the chemical and steel works - as you said, like something from another planet.  They did look ace at night, all lit up.  It was also great to look out to the coast during a clear blue-sky day, and see a red haze from the blast furnace at Redcar. 

But for us, very mundane as they were just the backdrop to our lives.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 21, 2013)

Where is that roady? It looks like one of the original Parisian arcades


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Where is that roady? It looks like one of the original Parisian arcades


 
It's Hepworth's Arcade, in Hull.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm back from a mammoth mundane trek, and my feet are killing me - must have walked miles!  I've got 380 photos to sort through, and select the worst, so will post the worst later. 

I've had a lovely day wandering all around the city, actively looking for boring and quirky things - found loads you'll be pleased to hear!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

First pic - take a close look at the signage.  I didn't know such handy facilities were so close to where I live - excellent!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

On the corner of Great Ancoats Street, Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Great Ancoats Street, Manchester.

This has been standing like this for a few years, as the developer went bust during the crash.  It does seem that there were some workmen on site today, so hopefully there are moving the project forward again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Just off Great Ancoats Street.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> It's Hepworth's Arcade, in Hull.


 
There is is a similar and utterly beautiful one in Preston. Utterly empty now :-(


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> There is is a similar and utterly beautiful one in Preston. Utterly empty now :-(


 
Hepworths will go that way IMO.  It's at the bottom of Whitefriargate, which is dying on its arse as a shopping street thanks to the recession and St Stephen's pulling the centre of gravity of the city decisively to the west.  For now it's okay, but unless something happens to get more footfall down Whitefriargate people will stop going there. The fact it joins onto the market hall, which is still quite popular, might just save it though, I suppose.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Hepworths will go that way IMO. It's at the bottom of Whitefriargate, which is dying on its arse as a shopping street thanks to the recession and St Stephen's pulling the centre of gravity of the city decisively to the west. For now it's okay, but unless something happens to get more footfall down Whitefriargate people will stop going there. The fact it joins onto the market hall, which is still quite popular, might just save it though, I suppose.


 
 When I moved to Lancaster, it had some wonderful interesting shops, of which most have gone now :-( I wonder what things will be like in ten years time. The internet has closed the high street- be happy if all the sodding Cash Converters would fuck off and die though. I do want to visit Hull at some point


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
That's a fantastic picture!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I do want to visit Hull at some point


 
Come over.  Me and longdog will get you completely shitfaced show you around our fine city.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Come over. Me and longdog will get you completely shitfaced show you around our fine city.


 
I would probably be shitfaced by the time I arrived- I get bored on trains.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Just mapped my walk - 5.8 miles covered today, so not surprised my feet are sore.  Or if you are feeling very geeky, the website says it equates to 13,430 steps.  Quite a useful site to plot your walk:

http://walkit.com/plot-walk/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Yet another mill - we trip over the damn things here in Manchester!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Some nice graffiti just off Great Ancoats Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Random old loading bay on Newton Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Another knackered building on Great Ancoats Street.  Doubt that will sell somehow!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Another crumbly one in the same area.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

A lovely view...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Some back street in the Northern Quarter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)

one for dessiato here from grimsby


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2013)

Great thread this - just caught up, that's why some people will log in to find about 30 'likes' from me 

I fucking love the North you know. Interesting (to me) - I always capitalise it, and two people now have either changed it to lower case (in an article I wrote) or told me I'm wrong.  It's God's Own Country ffs!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

This is the remains of the floor structure of a derelict building on Oldham Street that burned down very recently.  Now the obligatory car park, but at least they've put some nice planters at the edge to make it look a bit nicer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Where's me cardy?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
Does Lincoln count as the North?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Does Lincoln count as the North?


north of watford in't it


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I grew up in Teesside, and always loved the chemical and steel works - as you said, like something from another planet. They did look ace at night, all lit up. It was also great to look out to the coast during a clear blue-sky day, and see a red haze from the blast furnace at Redcar.
> 
> But for us, very mundane as they were just the backdrop to our lives.


 
Where abouts you from fbm?

When I took my ex back to visit the family in Middlesbrough she was loving the industry. We had to go for a drive along the ICI road from Portrack Lane up to Port Clarence so she could get a better look at it all. She especially liked that road which turns left half way down, towards Billingham, where you've got industry on both sides of you, massive pipes with warning labels on and steam/whatever coming out of them.

Like you say, mundane when you live there, but fascinating to an outsider. I've been away long enough that it really stands out to me now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Does Lincoln count as the North?


this should from sunny carlisle


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Some nice cheerful wall decorations in the NQ.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Great thread this - just caught up, that's why some people will log in to find about 30 'likes' from me
> 
> I fucking love the North you know. Interesting (to me) - I always capitalise it, and two people now have either changed it to lower case (in an article I wrote) or told me I'm wrong. It's God's Own Country ffs!


 
I agree - it must be capitalised.  It is the North, and that's that.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 34005


 
Wow, look at the colour of that sky


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> one for dessiato here from grimsby


 
Which school is that? I'm sure I recognise it, but can't put a name to it.

This was mine, I think I still have my tie and badge somewhere:






I can't find a picture of the actual school, plenty of Clee girls but not of my school. I was the first sixth former ever to be caned and the last to be expelled before it combined with Beacon Hill to become Matthew Humberston (?).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Which school is that? I'm sure I recognise it, but can't put a name to it.
> 
> This was mine, I think I still have my tie and badge somewhere:
> 
> ...


littlecoates apparently


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Where abouts you from fbm?
> 
> When I took my ex back to visit the family in Middlesbrough she was loving the industry. We had to go for a drive along the ICI road from Portrack Lane up to Port Clarence so she could get a better look at it all. She especially liked that road which turns left half way down, towards Billingham, where you've got industry on both sides of you, massive pipes with warning labels on and steam/whatever coming out of them.
> 
> Like you say, mundane when you live there, but fascinating to an outsider. I've been away long enough that it really stands out to me now.


 
I'm from Stockton, and I love the industrial landscape round there, especially when you get in the area with all the pipes and signs like you said.  We used to do our food shopping at Asda on Portrack Lane! 

I love the rail journey from Thornaby to Redcar, as you pass so much of this stuff.  Rail yards, various works, and eerie abandoned sites like Dorman Long, and of course the pipes, and then the wonderful steel works and coking plants.  

Our school trips were always to these industrial sites - and I also went as a kid as my dad worked at ICI so we got in on family open days. I loved it.  The canteen at ICI Billingham used to be ace as it happens - lovely free food. 

But my favourite trip was to British Steel - the coking plants, blast furnace and especially the rolling mills were amazing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Wow, look at the colour of that sky


 
It's going to be bucketing it down soon!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm from Stockton, and I love the industrial landscape round there, especially when you get in the area with all the pipes and signs like you said. We used to do our food shopping at Asda on Portrack Lane!
> 
> I love the rail journey from Thornaby to Redcar, as you pass so much of this stuff. Rail yards, various works, and eerie abandoned sites like Dorman Long, and of course the pipes, and then the wonderful steel works and coking plants.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent.

I never got to visit ICI but my Granddad worked at Redpath Offshore, building the oil rigs, so we got to go to the launch of one once which was ace! We got to go inside it and wander round. Really cool.

Went on a school trip to Hartlepool Power Station as well which was really interesting. They've closed the visitor's centre now but apparently it's reopening soon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

This makes me want a chip butty.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I never got to visit ICI but my Granddad worked at Redpath Offshore, building the oil rigs, so we got to go to the launch of one once which was ace! We got to go inside it and wander round. Really cool.
> 
> Went on a school trip to Hartlepool Power Station as well which was really interesting. They've closed the visitor's centre now but apparently it's reopening soon.


 
I remember the visitor centre letting you control some CCTV cameras inside the reactor hall.  As we zoomed them in to tops of equipment and stuff we could see a fair few paper planes.  Given that the public obviously aren't allowed in to the reactor hall, the staff must have been messing around.  Slightly concerning at a nuclear power station!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember the visitor centre letting you control some CCTV cameras inside the reactor hall. As we zoomed them in to tops of equipment and stuff we could see a fair few paper planes. Given that the public obviously aren't allowed in to the reactor hall, the staff must have been messing around. Slightly concerning at a nuclear power station!


 
YES! That's my big memory of it too, the controllable cameras 

And a room where they gave us a talk and there was a wall with loads of lights on it and it described the reactor.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Where on earth is Baroda?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

The shockingly bad roof of Manchester Victoria.  Thankfully they are replacing it with a snazzy new one, not before time either.



But this is a nice bit of wall art inside.  Don't know whether it is just painted onto blank tiles, or is actually all proper tiling.  If the latter, that quite impressive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

More bridges, this time by Victoria leading towards Strangeways.





See  more blue!  What is it with Manchester and its addiction to blue paint?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2013)

I worked here, terribly racist place. When I complained about it I was told to shut up, it was me that had the problem. Being called, regularly, a fucking black bastard by my seniors was, apparently, my problem.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I worked here, terribly racist place. When I complained about it I was told to shut up, it was me that had the problem. Being called, regularly, a fucking black bastard by my seniors was, apparently, my problem.


it's this luke 6:37 bit when, as i have said before, you should be a bit more ezekiel 25:17


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Some pictures of Strangeways, aka HMP Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Found some great run down buildings in a back street near Strangeways. Here are two, and a number of pics of a particularly nice one to follow.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's this luke 6:37 bit when, as i have said before, you should be a bit more ezekiel 25:17


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> First pic - take a close look at the signage. I didn't know such handy facilities were so close to where I live - excellent!




Some mates used to live near somewhere similar in Failsworth.  Can't find a pic, so might have to do some Google Maps sightseeing later 



Roadkill said:


> That's a fantastic picture!


 
Can't take any credit for that one.  A couple more of mine from down your way:


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2013)

This once was the last of it's type I believe. It was owned by someone in GY and broken up for scrap. A dreadful shame, a piece of history gone for ever.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

This is Spring Field Mill which dates from 1845 according to the stone carving in the first photo. Well past its sell by date now sadly, and no doubt will be pulled down in the next few years.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Bucolic riverside scenes:





And I've not seen glass embedded in the top of a wall since I was a kid!

Edit to add - the wall in question was about 8 foot long, isolated in the middle of nowhere, so I very much doubt the glass would be a deterrent to intruders who could just walk round it!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

More railway arches.  There seem to be tons of these in Manchester, as we've got so many viaducts crossing the city.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)

dessiato said:


> This once was the last of it's type I believe. It was owned by someone in GY and broken up for scrap. A dreadful shame, a piece of history gone for ever.


 
Yes, _Lincoln Castle_ was broken up a couple of years ago, after the last attempts to save it failed. It wasn't really the last of its type, though: its two compatriot paddle steamers on the Humber ferry service still exist_. Wingfield Castle_ is preserved in Hartlepool, and _Tattershall Castle_ is a floating pub in London.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

This is a walkway under an old viaduct that used to house the longest railway platform in the UK. Edit to add - just checked, and the platform was apparently 2,194 feet long.  So that about 2/5 of a mile!   

I wouldn't fancy walking down here at night.







Air vents for storage facilities from the past? I know in the Piccadilly undercroft there were banana stores and the like, so maybe similar here.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Great thread this - just caught up, that's why some people will log in to find about 30 'likes' from me
> 
> I fucking love the North you know. Interesting (to me) - I always capitalise it, and two people now have either changed it to lower case (in an article I wrote) or told me I'm wrong. It's God's Own Country ffs!


 
Yup, me too.  Really enjoying this thread. 

I'll have another root through my photos later on and put a few more up.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, _Lincoln Castle_ was broken up a couple of years ago, after the last attempts to save it failed. It wasn't really the last of its type, though: its two compatriot paddle steamers on the Humber ferry service still exist_. Wingfield Castle_ is preserved in Hartlepool, and _Tattershall Castle_ is a floating pub in London.


 
That is good to know. I've seen the Tattershall, she looks dreadful and rather sad in her new guise. But I didn't think she was a full sister. (I hired her once to do a disco cruise up and down the Humber. We had a train to New Holland and back. It was a great night, well the bits that I remember were!)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Ugly.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2013)

dessiato said:


> That is good to know. I've seen the Tattershall, she looks dreadful and rather sad in her new guise. But I didn't think she was a full sister. (I hired her once to do a disco cruise up and down the Humber. We had a train to New Holland and back. It was a great night, well the bits that I remember were!)


 
They weren't exact sisters.  _Lincoln Castle_ was built a few years after the other two and was a bit bigger.  Pretty similar ships all the same, although it is sad that the odd one out of the trio is the only one not to survive, especially as she was only decommissioned in 1978, by which time she was the last of that type of ship in regular service.

I don't think _Tattershall Castle_ looks too bad these days, having had a refurb not long ago.  She's still in the wrong city, though!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 21, 2013)

I think one thing that even we tend to forget is that this is where it all started. Capitalism, I mean. It spread all over the globe but 300 years ago it was here that we had the first railways and factories. 

Where I used to go to school, there was an old disused railway bed at one side. We used to climb over the wall and smoke there. It was the disused track from one of the very first railways. And nearby is the Sankey Viaduct, built in 1828. Another place not that far away is (was) Vulcan works. They used to make trains there and send them to India and New Zealand. 

We live in the ruins of that past. We see all this industrial decay. These places feel small and provincial. But we built the modern world. We were connected to everywhere. Like soj, I really really do love the north. It is a proper complex love hate kind of thing. We have always had a stormy relationship. But that just makes me love it more.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Random mundane backs of buildings in the city centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

An old factory right in the centre by one of the viaducts.



An old rubber works.

 
And some strange Heath Robinson efforts to shore up the river embankment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Some nice wall artwork, on the side of the Corner House.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Mundane canal images in the city centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

An old betting shop under Piccadilly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

I like the picture of a toaster on this, and good that the person paid attention to the voltage.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

These are dotted around the city centre, and I hadn't noticed this one before.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

And I'll finish my posting marathon for today with this picture of the Vimto Sculpture, just behind UMIST.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is a mill which dates from 1845 by the stone carving in the first photo. Well past its sell by date now sadly, and no doubt will be pulled down in the next few years.
> 
> View attachment 34042
> 
> ...


 
These pics are very similar to ones of the old lino works in Lancaster (apart from a few token buildings) which were all demolished to make room for lovely Barrat housing. Well needed here with so many houses already for sale...


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And I'll finish my posting marathon for today with this picture of the Vimto Sculpture, just behind UMIST.


 
No way! Has that been painted? I'm sure I remember it being bare wood.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Some mates used to live near somewhere similar in Failsworth. Can't find a pic, so might have to do some Google Maps sightseeing later


 
I used to live up Chaddy way, and I'm sure I remember passing a few 'gentleman' establishments on the main road to Manchester.

One was just by the now ex-pub the Brown Cow, and its windows on the main road side were completely painted black, and the only sign by which you knew it was, ahem, open for business, was a really cheap brass-effect light that half dangled above the door. I think customers went in by the, ahem, back entrance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> These pics are very similar to ones of the old lino works in Lancaster (apart from a few token buildings) which were all demolished to make room for lovely Barrat housing. Well needed here with so many houses already for sale...


 
They would be much more sensible to convert the mills that are salvageable, as they have infinitely more character than modern houses.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> No way! Has that been painted? I'm sure I remember it being bare wood.


 
I think you're right - I vaguely recall seeing it years ago and it was just plain wood.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
That reminds me an ace gravestone in a church in Uppermill, which describes in rather too much detail how the occupant met their end in a brutal murder.  If I ever get the chance I'll have to go back to the church yard and take a photo.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think one thing that even we tend to forget is that this is where it all started. Capitalism, I mean. It spread all over the globe but 300 years ago it was here that we had the first railways and factories.
> 
> Where I used to go to school, there was an old disused railway bed at one side. We used to climb over the wall and smoke there. It was the disused track from one of the very first railways. And nearby is the Sankey Viaduct, built in 1828. Another place not that far away is (was) Vulcan works. They used to make trains there and send them to India and New Zealand.
> 
> We live in the ruins of that past. We see all this industrial decay. These places feel small and provincial. But we built the modern world. We were connected to everywhere. Like soj, I really really do love the north. It is a proper complex love hate kind of thing. We have always had a stormy relationship. But that just makes me love it more.


 
I agree with this.  The North was the centre of industry in its time, and we were incredibly important during this time, both to country and empire given our industrial might.  It does seem that the south sometimes forgets this, and views the North as a lost cause or practically another country. 

But we contributed a huge amount to the nation and to its global reach, and it is just now that we need some help as the industry is carried out elsewhere so many areas are struggling as there is nowt else to replace it. 

Its really sad to see.


----------



## longdog (Jun 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I would probably be shitfaced by the time I arrived- I get bored on trains.


 
But you might miss the sheer joy of not getting off the train in Goole


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree with this. The North was the centre of industry in its time, and we were incredibly important during this time, both to country and empire given our industrial might. It does seem that the south sometimes forgets this, and views the North as a lost cause or practically another country.
> 
> But we contributed a huge amount to the nation and to its global reach, and it is just now that we need some help as the industry is carried out elsewhere so many areas are struggling as there is nowt else to replace it.
> 
> Its really sad to see.


 
These pictures are the modern equivalent of the Parthenon or the Colosseum: a once great region, reduced to ruins and historical references.


----------



## longdog (Jun 21, 2013)

All Hull except the last one which is Goole docks.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I used to live up Chaddy way, and I'm sure I remember passing a few 'gentleman' establishments on the main road to Manchester.
> 
> One was just by the now ex-pub the Brown Cow, and its windows on the main road side were completely painted black, and the only sign by which you knew it was, ahem, open for business, was a really cheap brass-effect light that half dangled above the door. I think customers went in by the, ahem, back entrance.


 
This is the place I was thinking of


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

So that's what wind turbine blades look like close up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> This is the place I was thinking of


 
That's the one!

Passed it every day for a few years, travelling to work. Strangely, either the customers were incredibly discreet, or they never had any gentleman callers, as I never once saw a soul going in or out, if you pardon the expression.*

* It is very hard difficult to talk about a knocking shop** with sounding all carry on! 

** allegedly


----------



## longdog (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So that's what wind turbine blades look like close up.


 
Yeah. Fucking enormous


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2013)

i'm not persuaded that all the pictures on this page are in fact mundane


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

longdog said:


> Yeah. Fucking enormous


 
Went up one of the moors up beyond Rochdale a couple of years back when they were building turbines on the tops.  They'd not got the blades on at that point, but the towers were huge.  The moor was immensely windy, so perfect for a farm, and I liked the name of part of the moor - Hail Storm Hill.  Whoever named that must have had a bad experience up there. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scout_Moor_Wind_Farm


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazing pictures - the mundane and not so mundane. And agree, it's easy to walk past the industrial heritage and fail to appreciate that we are basically squatting in the ruins of a vanished civilisation. One which lasted for a remarkably short amount of time, historically, but had incredible global impact.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2013)

This is Birkby!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That reminds me an ace gravestone in a church in Uppermill, which describes in rather too much detail how the occupant met their end in a brutal murder. If I ever get the chance I'll have to go back to the church yard and take a photo.


 
I need to go there! I even have a book about graveyard epitaphs but not heard about that one (angry yet embaressed  at self)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I need to go there! I even have a book about graveyard epitaphs but not heard about that one (angry yet embaressed at self)


 
Hang on and let me see if I can find it again...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

Here you go - a little description of the gravestone and the wider history behind it.  If you ever go there, there is an ace pub right next door, with lovely views across parts of Saddleworth. 

http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/england/greater-manchester/folklore/the-bill-o-jacks-murders.html


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Here you go - a little description of the gravestone and the wider history behind it. If you ever go there, there is an ace pub right next door, with lovely views across parts of Saddleworth.
> 
> http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/england/greater-manchester/folklore/the-bill-o-jacks-murders.html


 
On my list- thought I knew everywhere in the North West district from that website...cheers!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 21, 2013)

And I've found a youtube video about it too!



And here's a picture of it:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/21913923@N03/2317152718/

The video made me realise that I've walked past the site of the murder quite a few times without it dawning on me. I did notice the name of the plantation and thought it was an odd one, but the penny didn't drop. 

Maybe we need a new thread for gruesome historical murders? I'm reading a good book at the moment about people who were executed for it between 1900 and 1929 - it's great reading the brief descriptions of the crimes! But then I am weird as I love a good gory murder.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2013)

Some more from my flickr


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice picture of the train by the river with the arched bridge.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice picture of the train by the river with the arched bridge.


 
Bit of a link to industry with that one, George Stephenson's birthplace is just down the river


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

I've just looked in the mirror, and my mundane trek today has left me sunburnt. My face is bright red!

Serves me right for wandering out in the sun for three hours on midsummer day when we actually had some nice weather for a change. 

I can't sleep now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

I found another mundane picture from yesterday while tidying them up, and think it is suitably boring to make the grade.

To be fair, bricks are obviously used outside of the North, but the do typify a city like Manchester. And the notice is quite nice too. This makes a good wallpaper for phones by the way - I can send the original copy to anyone who wants it, so PM me if you would like a copy.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And I've found a youtube video about it too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can alleged ghosts and legends be included?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Can alleged ghosts and legends be included?


 

yeh


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

http://densityofsound.com/unicycle-emptiness/?p=359


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Manchester Area Psychogeographic


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 22, 2013)

I reckon it might be interesting to consider a psychogeographic mundane walk or something.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Manchester Area Psychogeographic


 
Oooh, that's me occupied for the day


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

Off for a wander today


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am off to Manchester. I am going to the cinema but I might convince my friend to go for a long wander afterwards. It is fitting that we are seeing Before Midnight. All those films are about wandering.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Can alleged ghosts and legends be included?


 
Nah, they need to be real murders, preferably with chopped up bodies as they are obviously the best.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Oooh, that's me occupied for the day


 

I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I love that kind of stuff.


 
Really well written posts as well. In bed with a cold and have stopped being so bored now


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nah, they need to be real murders, preferably with chopped up bodies as they are obviously the best.


 
What if its the ghost of say,  a chopped up Victorian prostitute?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

If I was younger, would start a band called The Chopped Up Victorian Prostitutes. They would be terrible.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> What if its the ghost of say, a chopped up Victorian prostitute?


 
But ghosts aren't real, so they can't be included.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 22, 2013)

You can sometimes find really interesting historical information in books / stories about ghosts.

I don't believe in ghosts or anything like that, but I do have a few books such as 'Haunted Liverpool', because there are bits of info that you would be hard pushed to find anywhere else. They are often quite meticulously researched, but poorly written.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> You can sometimes find really interesting historical information in books / stories about ghosts.
> 
> I don't believe in ghosts or anything like that, but I do have a few books such as 'Haunted Liverpool', because there are bits of info that you would be hard pushed to find anywhere else. They are often quite meticulously researched, but poorly written.


 
I have Curious Cumbrian Walks and Curious Lancashire Walks where the 'curious' element often consists of an 'alleged' ghost or an actual murder. Makes walking five miles in the rain far more interesting. Also a good excuse to get boyfriend to stop at 'haunted' pub... I love the random italics in local books and sudden descent into the personal. Less so the confusion by the author between 'turn left' and 'turn right'


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

Some very mundane pictures here. Only got me phone so apols for quality.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought I took some ace ones last night whilst walking back from my friends and past the old industrial buildings being demolished. Unfortunately when looking at them sober, they are mostly blurred and crap.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

A lesson for us all...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2013)

Not a murder, but this photo I posted has a bit of story with it.


> A footpath runs under the East Coast Main Line there, through what's locally known as Dead Man's Arch. Legend has it that a train driver was involved in an accident near that site in which some people were killed. The driver felt so guilty that he hung himself at the entrance of the arch, and if you go through it at midnight on New Year's Day, you will feel the sensation of bumping into the hanging body of the train driver.
> 
> Until fairly recently, the "gibbet" (probably an old lamp bracket) was still there. It was removed to make way for new 7'0" high fencing which has been going up all over the East Coast Main Line in recent years. This gibbet-look-a-like lamp bracket - in my opinion, was how the tale begun


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Not a murder, but this photo I posted has a bit of story with it.


 
Its easy to see how such myths emerge, and like you say, the gibbet-like lamp would be a good candidate, and the fact that it was a very local event that would have gained a lot of attention in the immediate area (as any suicide/murder/other type of unusual death would of course). 

Its interesting to ponder whether in the past people were similarly sceptical to today, or whether more actually took the claims seriously.  Humans are incredibly fallible to such false beliefs given our superb pattern-matching abilities, so it makes me wonder whether those with more imaginative minds (certainly more than mine - I'm totally unimaginative!) are more likely to believe the claims.

Its an issue which has always interested me - and I would absolutely love to sneak into one of those daft haunted house events where people stay over just to scare themselves stupid, and wander round in a white sheet pretending to be a ghost.  That would be hugely funny!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its easy to see how such myths emerge, and like you say, the gibbet-like lamp would be a good candidate, and the fact that it was a very local event that would have gained a lot of attention in the immediate area (as any suicide/murder/other type of unusual death would of course).


I think it's probably party true, but has probably suffered from Chinese whispers.  I live nearby and remember it being a popular story when I was younger, although there was never any first hand accounts of it.

There used to be a station there, so it's quite possible that someone could have been killed by a train there (I think it's happened since too).  But the bit about the driver killing himself is probably made up or exaggerated (I'm not sure if it's high enough to hang yourself there) and the bit about New Years Day was probably just tagged on to explain why no-one has ever experienced a haunting there 



farmerbarleymow said:


> Its interesting to ponder whether in the past people were similarly sceptical to today, or whether more actually took the claims seriously. Humans are incredibly fallible to such false beliefs given our superb pattern-matching abilities, so it makes me wonder whether those with more imaginative minds (certainly more than mine - I'm totally unimaginative!) are more likely to believe the claims.


I reckon people are more sceptical these days due to being better informed by the internet and the like.  Everyone loves a good ghost story though


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its easy to see how such myths emerge, and like you say, the gibbet-like lamp would be a good candidate, and the fact that it was a very local event that would have gained a lot of attention in the immediate area (as any suicide/murder/other type of unusual death would of course).
> 
> Its interesting to ponder whether in the past people were similarly sceptical to today, or whether more actually took the claims seriously. Humans are incredibly fallible to such false beliefs given our superb pattern-matching abilities, so it makes me wonder whether those with more imaginative minds (certainly more than mine - I'm totally unimaginative!) are more likely to believe the claims.
> 
> Its an issue which has always interested me - and I would absolutely love to sneak into one of those daft haunted house events where people stay over just to scare themselves stupid, and wander round in a white sheet pretending to be a ghost. That would be hugely funny!


 
Read a brilliant book about the history of ghost stories and the class, politics and prevailing religion of the time that lay behind them. It was a well written dense proper history, rare in the ghost book field  http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/oct/26/natural-history-of-ghosts-roger-clarke-review
I once met a munted guy on the way back from a festival on a bus in Bristol. He had had a LOT of pills and was on his way to a psychic evening. I always wondered how that went...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I reckon people are more sceptical these days due to being better informed by the internet and the like.


 
I think you're right about the internet, and the decline in religious beliefs is probably also a driver to increased scepticism.

Anyway, we need to get back to mundane things!

Who's going on a mundane trek today? We need more pictures of dullness to whet our appetite. 

I'll go out tomorrow to try and find more.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
Is there some wording on that stone bracket? I can read 'INDE' but wonder what it says in full, unless I'm just imagining it like a ghost text.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is there some wording on that stone bracket? I can read 'INDE' but wonder what it says in full, unless I'm just imagining it like a ghost text.


 
That's what I was trying to get- love a ghost sign There were three or four in a row all with faded writing on but with a cold and a Samsung phone, was not able to take brilliant quality pics..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> That's what I was trying to get- love a ghost sign


 
Its just our deluded imagination as it is not really there!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

Just had a quick dig through my photos from years ago and here are a few interestingly dull ones.  This one is of some graffiti in the gay village - a copy of the album cover of Transformer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> A bored Queen Victoria keeps watch over some bored Mancunians.


 
SpookyFrank

I said I'd dig through my photos to find one of this drab building being constructed, to show the much nicer buildings behind it (apart from the mundane white tower block of course). Shame they built this and therefore blocked the view.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

A delightful brown office block around Spring Gardens.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

A pair of phone boxes.  Mundane in their heyday, perhaps not so much now as they are few and far between.  But a pleasing sign of continuity and boring Britishness.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

And the obligatory mundane cobbles.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

I found this site of lots of old pictures of Manchester which has some good mundane ones.  There is an inexplicable amount of photos of buses and planes, but hey ho.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/older_pics_of_manchester/pool/with/9048804407/


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

For the steals lovers, here's a picture of the empty shop last week. Well, a white van in front of an empty shop, but you get the idea. It was below the 'boo bar' sign and union jack.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

I took a few mundane pictures today, this I think is the most mundane - it is spoilt by the blue plaque though, which lifts the view from the utterly insignificant and adds a little frisson. I didn't really notice at the time and don't actually know what it says. Seems an odd spot for one. Perhaps Killer B will know as it's a preston picture. (eta - google had the answer)






I laso thought this view summed up most places in the north which have a faded grandeur. Buildings which are achingly sad, quite imposing edifices, grimy single glazing and boards, spindly trees growing out of the roof, presumably rooted in gutters or something that haven't been cleaned for years, once industrially or commercially significant but reinvented time after time as bed centres or shit nightclubs, caked in layers of peeling paint with a once hopeful but now faded 'to let' sign signifying that not even the likes of 'sizzlers fried chicken' are interested in them.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

I should (in the interest of balance) add that the arcade I was standing in when I took this picture (i.e. the one above - sheltering in the entrance from a fine Lancashire summer morning) is one of my favourite buildings ever, not mundane at all....




and the Harris Museum round the corner is one of about 6 buildings in the world that Jonathan Meades actually likes. (and is an astonishing place)





(not my pics)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

I do like terracotta clad buildings - they age really well.  There's a few in Manchester which are very handsome, but as such I can't possibly post them on this thread.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

Leeds has been very mundane today:


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Leeds has been very mundane today:


 

Excellent work. I let myself down with that last post. I'm glad someone has put the thread back on track.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Excellent work. I let myself down with that last post. I'm glad someone has put the thread back on track.


 
I can't believe that I went to Leeds, took two photos, had a pint and then came back


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a trip to preston today and it was remarkable because I _didn't_ bump into killer b which seems to happen most of the time I go to preston. I don't know why I can't capitalise preston. Maybe it's my new thing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Leeds has been very mundane today:


 
Like the back alley - very nicely mundane, and slightly bleak which is an added bonus. 

But can't work out which road the first pic is - its 17 years since I lived there, so hazy memory...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Like the back alley - very nicely mundane, and slightly bleak which is an added bonus.
> 
> But can't work out which road the first pic is - its 17 years since I lived there, so hazy memory...


The Calls


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

machine cat said:


> The Calls


 
Cheers! 

I think it was the killer tower block in the background that threw me - that certainly wasn't there 17 years ago!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> 'Motormania' - Huddersfield


 



The glory days have gone


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I think it was the killer tower block in the background that threw me - that certainly wasn't there 17 years ago!


 
Bridgewater Place? Fucking horrible looking building that creates a deadly wind tunnel. I was blown in to the road a few months back 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-21633206


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

Just down the road from Motormania:


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> I had a trip to preston today and it was remarkable because I _didn't_ bump into killer b which seems to happen most of the time I go to preston. I don't know why I can't capitalise preston. Maybe it's my new thing.


 
i was hiding from the rain.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I can't believe that I went to Leeds, took two photos, had a pint and then came back


 
Just one pint? I went to Sainsburies on the pretxt of taking some photos of mundane things, then bought a bottle of gin and didn't take any photos and I became confused between the difference between mundane and really really fucking boring. I tried to take a photo of a tire in the river but I wasn't really feeling it y' know?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Bridgewater Place? Fucking horrible looking building that creates a deadly wind tunnel. I was blown in to the road a few months back
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-21633206


 
I know - I remember reading about that poor sod who was flattened when a lorry was blown over in the wind that is mentioned in the article.  I hope you've reported your incident to the council - the more reports they get the better.

I think I read somewhere there is some kind of campaign for legal action as the wind tunnel effect should have been accurately modelled prior to approval/construction?  Knock the bugger down if it causes problems, and let the developers foot the bill as its their stupid building.  

And yes, it is horrible looking - a giant taste bypass. That said, the Beetham Tower here in Manchester looks like someone has accidentally dropped a very long narrow piece of glass from the sky.  Not exactly aesthetically pleasing design-wise.  But at least its safe to walk past at street level*. 

* apart from when windows have broken high up, and they have to hurriedly close the street below. Oops!


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> I should (in the interest of balance) add that the arcade I was standing in when I took this picture (i.e. the one above - sheltering in the entrance from a fine Lancashire summer morning) is one of my favourite buildings ever, not mundane at all....


 
it's splendid isn't it?  a friend of mine was the caretaker for the arcade a few years ago, was always promising to take me for a wander round the upstairs (including the roof!) but we never got round to it. and then he left.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 22, 2013)

couple I took in Blackpool last week. Not sure if Blackpool is really ever mundane though, much too twisted a place for simple mundanity.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I became confused between the difference between mundane and really really fucking boring.


 
Much of a muchness really.  I don't worry about fine distinctions - if it looks shit and/or boring its in!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> couple I took in Blackpool last week. Not sure if Blackpool is really ever mundane though, much too twisted a place for simple mundanity.


 
Blackpool is the only place I have ever been aggressively chatted up by some drunk men outside a pub at 10 am on a Sunday morning whilst I was walking down the road with a newborn child.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

Also, I wrote a blog piece ages ago about it that mentioned the word 'dogging' and now about 60% of traffic to my blog is people looking for places to go dogging in Blackpool  A surprisingly large amount of people are very keen to do it and if I had any sense I would make a website devoted to the subject and earn some dirty cash. Skipton is also full of dirty fuckers.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> I took a few mundane pictures today, this I think is the most mundane - it is spoilt by the blue plaque though, which lifts the view from the utterly insignificant and adds a little frisson. I didn't really notice at the time and don't actually know what it says. Seems an odd spot for one. Perhaps Killer B will know as it's a preston picture. (eta - google had the answer)


that's 2 minutes from my house! you could have come for a brew...





> I laso thought this view summed up most places in the north which have a faded grandeur. Buildings which are achingly sad, quite imposing edifices, grimy single glazing and boards, spindly trees growing out of the roof, presumably rooted in gutters or something that haven't been cleaned for years, once industrially or commercially significant but reinvented time after time as bed centres or shit nightclubs, caked in layers of peeling paint with a once hopeful but now faded 'to let' sign signifying that not even the likes of 'sizzlers fried chicken' are interested in them.


 
the building on the right of the picture is the old odeon - closed 20 odd years ago a few months after the UCI opened on the docks - it was a much superior cinema, but only 2 screens (and somewhat down at heel). in it's pomp it was a magnificent building (much before my time, obviously). check it out:


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow,  I used to work in Bridgwater Place and have never heard of experienced this wind effect. Crazy!

Horrible building indeed. A shit darlek.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Also, I wrote a blog piece ages ago about it that mentioned the word 'dogging' and now about 60% of traffic to my blog is people looking for places to go dogging in Blackpool  A surprisingly large amount of people are very keen to do it and if I had any sense I would make a website devoted to the subject and earn some dirty cash. *Skipton is also full of dirty fuckers*.


Oi! I'm from round there you cheeky blighter....mind you I left before I became a dirty fucker...that happened in Leeds


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Also, I wrote a blog piece ages ago about it that mentioned the word 'dogging' and now about 60% of traffic to my blog is people looking for places to go dogging in Blackpool  A surprisingly large amount of people are very keen to do it and if I had any sense I would make a website devoted to the subject and earn some dirty cash. Skipton is also full of dirty fuckers.


 
The law of unintended consequences!  That made me laugh


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oi! I'm from round there you cheeky blighter....mind you I left before I became a dirty fucker...that happened in Leeds


 
I'm sorry you never got to experience the heady thrills of dogging in Morrisons carpark, Skipton All I wrote was that lovely as Skipton was, there was a surprisingly amount of dog shit to be seen. Dogging enthusiasts must have had their ardour somewhat dampened when reading about faeces and slightly disappointing vegetarian wholefood instead of where to get red hot public sex.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

Found another pic of a gasometer, this time at sunset.  I think this was one was at the Commonwealth Games site back in 2002.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Just one pint? I went to Sainsburies on the pretxt of taking some photos of mundane things, then bought a bottle of gin and didn't take any photos and I became confused between the difference between mundane and really really fucking boring. I tried to take a photo of a tire in the river but I wasn't really feeling it y' know?


 
It was £3.20 a pint! Fuck that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunset in Salford again, but this time with tower blocks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

And this is where BBC Media City now is.  It was empty space for decades since the docks shut.  Trafford Park is over the Ship Canal, and you can see the tower blocks of Eccles in the distance.

The bottom right of the picture was, I think, a frozen pizza factory - probably demolished now to make the area look shiny for the meeja types.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Wow, I used to work in Bridgwater Place and have never heard of experienced this wind effect. Crazy!
> 
> Horrible building indeed. A shit darlek.


 
It is pretty bad. Fortunately there's a sanctuary round the back:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

machine cat said:


> It was £3.20 a pint! Fuck that.


 
That sadly seems standard or even well priced now, unless you go to Wetherspoons or somewhere. A large glass of wine in most places seems to be heading towards a fiver. And those oversweet underalcoholed foul Swedish ciders on draught everywhere can fuck off and die.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> That sadly seems standard or even well priced now, unless you go to Wetherspoons or somewhere. A large glass of wine in most places seems to be heading towards a fiver. And those oversweet underalcoholed foul Swedish ciders on draught everywhere can fuck off and die.


 
Most decent boozers in Hudds charge £2.40 - £2.60 a pint. Although, King's Head raised the price of a pint by 10p today. There was outrage!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I want to watch a Through The Keyhole special with Lloyd Grossman for this house.  That would be good telly.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
The first 2 are absolutely incredible photographs, I almost gasped out loud at the first one. The third is the epitome of mundane! If this thread had one picture to sum it up that would have to be a candidate. I did wonder if it was northern enough, some of it could have been in a London estate or somewhere in the south east easily enough, then I spied the wall in the lower right hand foreground which just has to be a northern wall. That's the kind of wall that the souls of people in the north ache for when forced to be away from the motherland for any length of time.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Most decent boozers in Hudds charge £2.40 - £2.60 a pint. Although, King's Head raised the price of a pint by 10p today. There was outrage!


 

How much is the head of steam these days? Do they still have the jazz and blues nights?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I want to watch a Through The Keyhole special with Lloyd Grossman for this house. That would be good telly.


 

We've got a simply maaaaaarvelous open sky effect betweeeen artfully placed beams and scattered roof tiles. Pigeon excrement mixed with soooggy insulation gives this house a charmingly bohemian feel. Some one appears to have removed all the copper piiiiiping. There's a heartbreaking mildewed child's toy next to a discarded needle - could that be a clue? David, it's over to you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I want to watch a Through The Keyhole special with Lloyd Grossman for this house.  That would be good telly.


It's gone now, it's just up the road from me. The council pulled down a couple of blocks with plans to build new houses on the plot but seem to have run out of money. There's another few streets that are all boarded up awaiting their fate. 



tangerinedream said:


> The first 2 are absolutely incredible photographs, I almost gasped out loud at the first one. The third is the epitome of mundane! If this thread had one picture to sum it up that would have to be a candidate. I did wonder if it was northern enough, some of it could have been in a London estate or somewhere in the south east easily enough, then I spied the wall in the lower right hand foreground which just has to be a northern wall. That's the kind of wall that the souls of people in the north ache for when forced to be away from the motherland for any length of time.


That wall needs some broken glass cemented to the top to be proper northern 

I think the flats in the first shot are about to be pulled down, so I might try and get some shots before/during


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2013)

Stuck this on anotehr thread but I guess it could go here. Northern skies.


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 

Yours? They're really good, especially that top one.


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> How much is the head of steam these days? Do they still have the jazz and blues nights?


 

Dubversion has a DJ slot there


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Yours? They're really good, especially that top one.


No, just found them on a Flickr search.  I might try and recreate the top one when they start to pull it down though  

The second one is within walking distance, but I never thought about going along for a shot


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> ...then I spied the wall in the lower right hand foreground which just has to be a northern wall.


 
You're right - didn't notice that! That has to be a wall that can only be in the north, but yes, needs some broken glass to make it truly authentic. A shocking lapse by the householder! 

I admit though that the first thing I did when I read your comment was look for a dry-stone wall.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I want to watch a Through The Keyhole special with Lloyd Grossman for this house. That would be good telly.


 
"Now, who would live in a house like this?"

Reminds me of Fight Club so I'm gonna guess Tyler Durden


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> "Now, who would live in a house like this?"
> 
> Reminds me of Fight Club so I'm gonna guess Tyler Durden


 
Nah, its gotta be Thora Hird.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> How much is the head of steam these days? Do they still have the jazz and blues nights?


 
Haven't been in Steam for time. It got all a bit gastro a couple of years ago


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> Dubversion has a DJ slot there


 
Steam in Huddersfield?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 

Love this ^


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Steam in Huddersfield?


 

Newcastle.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Steam in Huddersfield?


 
Yeah, they've not got electrickery in Huddersfield yet.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> We've got a simply maaaaaarvelous open sky effect betweeeen artfully placed beams and scattered roof tiles. Pigeon excrement mixed with soooggy insulation gives this house a charmingly bohemian feel. Some one appears to have removed all the copper piiiiiping. There's a heartbreaking mildewed child's toy next to a discarded needle - could that be a clue? David, it's over to you.


 

'Hmmmm.... could it be Tarby's house? How about Sue Pollard?' *tentative applause from audience*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> Newcastle.


 
The only pub I've been in Newcastle is the station bar. Forget its name, but decent boozer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> 'Hmmmm.... could it be Tarby's house? How about Sue Pollard?' *tentative applause from audience*


 
Sue Pollard is automatically disqualified being Welsh (unless she puts on the accent?)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, they've not got electrickery in Huddersfield yet.


 
Right now I've got 14 ferrets spinning the wheels for the tele and computer thank you very much


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Right now I've got 14 ferrets spinning the wheels for the tele and computer thank you very much


 
Excellent!  Say hello to the ferrets from me - I like ferrets, which is obligatory being Northern I guess.  And Whippets.  And baths full of coal.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> The only pub I've been in Newcastle is the station bar. Forget its name, but decent boozer.


Centurion?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

Now that is a lovely bar.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Centurion?


 
Marvelous place 

I normally stand by the bar, far left by the bandits.


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> The only pub I've been in Newcastle is the station bar. Forget its name, but decent boozer.


 

Centurion?


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

Damn you neon!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2013)

My work nights out usually start there 

Maybe we need a pubs of the north thread too?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> My work nights out usually start there
> 
> Maybe we need a pubs of the north thread too?


 
Firky's inviting pubs thread was mainly northern pubs


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> My work nights out usually start there


 
I always get cadged for a fag in the outside bit 

One time a knight of the road asked if he could have a sup of my pint.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2013)

Morecambe today. So windy that Kite festival appears to have been cancelled.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I always get cadged for a fag in the outside bit
> 
> One time a knight of the road asked if he could have a sup of my pint.


 
Last time we were outside one of my colleagues (mid-30s) was propositioned by a woman who might have been old enough to be his grandmother


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are a couple of behind Piccadilly Station.  Very mundane loading area underneath the station, but admittedly they've done a nice paint job on the original columns.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

And some random drabness round my way.


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

I went to the north once and walked up to the highest bit I could find to see the view.

The view was RUBBISH. I went back down the hill to look for dogs in pubs and I found one



a whippetish no less


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

you could buy PORK PIES at the bar, fuck yeah! oop the north!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

Callie - where is that, as it looks vaguely familiar?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And some random drabness round my way.
> 
> View attachment 34173


 

Candidate for most mundane picture so far this one. Excellent work


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

The North, dunno somewhere past Watford. theyre all the same to me once your outside of the M25


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Callie - where is that, as it looks vaguely familiar?


 

Is it BLackburn?


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

no  this is fun! guess the north!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Is it BLackburn?


 
Apparantly there isn't a Howells soliciters in Blackburn so it's not there...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

There is one in Sheffield though!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> guess the north!


 

As the fall nearly sung...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> As the fall nearly sung...


 

guess ah the north ah


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> guess ah the north ah


 

I think this would be another great thread about the north if ever we run out of mundanity. However, I think that is unlikely...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Candidate for most mundane picture so far this one. Excellent work


 
Sadly it is round the corner from my flat.  I live in a very mundane area.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> I think this would be another great thread about the north if ever we run out of mundanity. However, I think that is unlikely...


 

not with pictures like this


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> There is one in Sheffield though!


 
Had a look on google earth and I think it has to be Sheffield - there is that weird round thing next to the sols and a concrete boxy building right behind. The tower seems not to exist as far as google are concerned though.

Sols postcode S3 8NL.

Do I win a prize?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> There is one in Sheffield though!


oh well thats the end of the fun then

that hill was weird, as if there used to be something there but they zapped it away and never did anything with the left over space? if anyone knows what was wrong with the hill id be interested to hear about it. I think it was the Burngreave area?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2013)

In a country  pub with pretentions and London prices on Peroni


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
 in the north you are closer to the sky and that makes the sky ANGRY


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

the tower is Sheffield University Arts Tower


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> in the north you are closer to the sky and that makes the sky ANGRY


 

pff you call that angry? that's a summers day that is


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> in the north you are closer to the sky and that makes the sky ANGRY


 
The sky is indeed fucking furious today. I reckon its because the chippy was closed.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> not with pictures like this


 
I think it deserves one more repost at least.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

it's ... it's beautiful. I feel like it is a summary of my life somehow. steps to absence, emptiness and decay.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
Nantwich?

I like this game!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nantwich?
> 
> I like this game!


 
Nope! Keep going!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Nope! Keep going!


 
Damn! I was working on the octagonal tower...

Edit - 'hexagonal'


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

more angry sky.....easy and quite frankly most exciting from the train - ooh look that looks...? it is! quick picture picture picture


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't want to freak you out but there is some kind of chimney in the sky


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

Halifax:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> View attachment 34185
> 
> more angry sky.....easy and quite frankly most exciting from the train - ooh look that looks...? it is! quick picture picture picture


 
Chesterfield?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> not with pictures like this



Salterhebble?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Salterhebble?


 

I think this picture could become the meme to end all memes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Salterhebble?


 
The picture isn't Salterhebble (which I had to look up!).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Nope! Keep going!


 
I give up! 

Tell me!  Tell me!  Tell me!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

What's in the box?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

Forlorn office blocks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

And another, lurking amidst the nicer buildings of UMIST. Apologies for the slightly blurry shot - I was trying to focus on what was on the red door, but obviously failed!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

Abandoned building site in the gay village.  They were intending to build yet more flats, but the money ran out here too, and its been sat like this for a few years, with nature gradually reclaiming it for its own.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

And yet another fine example of crappy concrete architecture.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

Yet another old mill.  Manchester has _lots_ of mills, as you might have guessed by now.

It looks like it is suffering subsidence, given the slightly wonky windows on the upper floors, and the strange bulging brickwork.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

Another incredibly dull building site. A sign on the hoarding describes it as a 'cultural facility' - slightly odd, almost communist terminology.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

1950s building?  Looks like it from the very dull design - no frills here!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

And a dull if actually quite nice in my book, archway with obligatory stains on the walls from water.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 24, 2013)

Callie's first lot of pictures are from Pye Bank in Sheffield no? On a bit of high ground between Neepsend and Burngreave. I went up there once for a walk and it's pretty dodgy, I guess as a consequence of being a bit of deserted land so close to the city so handy for drug deals etc.

Although when I got to the top, by the boarded up Board School, there was an Asian family up there taking in the view with a gas cooker making food. Why not?

And was the pub The Fat Cat?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Callie's first lot of pictures are from Pye Bank in Sheffield no? On a bit of high ground between Neepsend and Burngreave. I went up there once for a walk and it's pretty dodgy, I guess as a consequence of being a bit of deserted land so close to the city so handy for drug deals etc.
> 
> Although when I got to the top, by the boarded up Board School, there was an Asian family up there taking in the view with a gas cooker making food. Why not?
> 
> And was the pub The Fat Cat?


 
I was wondering whether it was Sheffield, given how hilly it looked. 

That bank reminds me of Woodhouse Ridge in Leeds - a wooded ridge running for a few miles from the city centre, and a very nice place to walk along.  No idea what it is like nowadays, so any Loiner's views welcome.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That bank reminds me of Woodhouse Ridge in Leeds - a wooded ridge running for a few miles from the city centre, and a very nice place to walk along. No idea what it is like nowadays, so any Loiner's views welcome.


gorgeous


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

all of these sourced either from the ridge, or hyde park


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

my favourite gate in leeds. at the back, they've got car doors 

sorry if it doesn't meet the 'mundane' criteria :/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

These are ace, especially the Thatcher one!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

ta! there's some well nice stencil/spraying/sharpie-ing around at the minute - think i took those last year..
am off on a snappingtour along the canal by kirkstall/along the ridge again soon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 34242


 
Woodhouse Lane per chance, or thereabouts?  I used to live round that way years ago.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

woodhouse _street_, acksherley  well spotted! i lived round that way for years (give or take a london sabattical) - was sad to leave, but now realising what the non-student-ghetto of leeds is like and absolutely love it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> woodhouse _street_, acksherley  well spotted! i lived round that way for years (give or take a london sabattical) - was sad to leave, but now realising what the non-student-ghetto of leeds is like and absolutely love it


 
Aha - I used to live round the corner in two different places - one up towards the ridge, and the other facing the park itself.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

same 
except five different places - four up towards the ridge, and one facing the park *twilight zone music*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> same
> except five different places - four up towards the ridge, and one facing the park *twilight zone music*



Stop stalking me!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

I remember on street I lived on near the ridge was very tatty and mundane - very much crappy student housing.  The one facing the park was nice though, albeit with no central heating.  Scraping the ice off the inside of the window in winter was fun.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

one of the houses i lived in, backing right onto the ridge, was called 'the slanty shanty' - it was sinking on both front/back sides (back to the ridge, and front towards the japanese knotweed decimating the front yard. there was also a disused rusty wheelchair in the basement with the dangerous stairs, and a landlord who used to let himself in and mutter mildly wondering where his fairly late rent was.
glorious times 
right, sorry, totally threadjacking with nostalgia now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

I lived in a really shitty house which wasn't even earthed.  Kept getting electric shocks from anything metal.  Surprised we survived.  I bet crappy student houses would make ace mundane pictures.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

hyde park christmas (july 1st, when all the student contracts are up and they all move out and leave most of their possessions on the street/in the garden/spilling out of wheeliebins/piled up in front doorways) is coming up - i will take a camera


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> hyde park christmas (july 1st, when all the student contracts are up and they all move out and leave most of their possessions on the street/in the garden/spilling out of wheeliebins/piled up in front doorways) is coming up - i will take a camera


 
Excellent - can't beat streets looking like open-air council tips for mundanity.  When people see you taking photos they'll probably think you're a spy from the council looking out for fly-tipping.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

Right, I've been studying the map of the city centre, and after doing a wide circuit the other day, I've devised a plan of action.  I'll target a zone at a time so sort of divvy it up into slices, and capture as much mundane things are possible. 

I'll even try and get a pic of the best factory in the world - where they make dead fly pies - as that isn't far away.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> my favourite gate in leeds. at the back, they've got car doors
> View attachment 34248
> sorry if it doesn't meet the 'mundane' criteria :/


 
Just noticed - isn't that gate somewhat superfluous? There's no gate or fence next door!


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 24, 2013)

Some canalside relics:






Somewhere near Diggle






And Ashton.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2013)

There are some good old knackered mills up that way - I used to walk a lot round there.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 24, 2013)

Went through there by canal boat a couple of years ago. You see lots and lots of knackered mills by boat... Shall be doing the Calder & Hebble / South Yorkshire navigations shortly, which should offer up plenty in the way of the mundane. Some quite marvellous power stations that way as I recall.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> my favourite gate in leeds. at the back, they've got car doors
> View attachment 34248
> sorry if it doesn't meet the 'mundane' criteria :/


 

I know that one - back of Cliff Road isn't it? If you're really unlucky you'll see some posy bugger doing Tai Chi in his garden at the back


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

mundane cats


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

less mundane:


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> less mundane:
> 
> View attachment 34260


 

 

Everything about that is proper northern.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

The vista from my bedroom


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2013)

corrugated


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 25, 2013)

What would really set that off nicely is some coils of razor wire and faded yellow security company signs.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

a couple more for the road:


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

That 'easy flaps' sign is marvellous - made me laugh!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The vista from my bedroom


 

Is that just up from Kirkstall Lights and the Leisure centre?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

today's mundanity (edited in cos it wouldn't upload from my phone)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Another mundane knackered mill building - probably ripe for redevelopment into flats at some point. It would be great to have windows that size in a flat. 



The old Ancoats Dispensary, extremely fragile and held up by scaffolding, with large containers of water to act as ballast. There's a campaign to save it as it is quite a local icon historically.

Front:



Back:


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Another mundane knackered mill building - probably ripe for redevelopment into flats at some point.


 
thats ace - i like those pointy slopey rooves


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

A towpath tunnel on the Rochdale Canal...



...with some curious graffiti...



...and some boring graffiti...



...and some conspiraloon graffiti...



...and some _slanty_ hairy cobbles.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2013)

oh, i like the poem. good spot.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Another mundane canal side factory.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Damn!  Totally ruined my mundane trek - I was looking forward to some lewd conduct.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2013)

Like this? (also from Manchester & worth posting again..):


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

The warmest street in Manchester.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Temperance Street. Apt.  

That's right classy that. I hope thats a cig in her left hand.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Like this? (also from Manchester & worth posting again..):


 
That follows - it is that sort of area! I love the way she seems to holding a fag in her other hand while doing the deed! 

The road that runs under the bridge with the white arches is really busy, so a bit close to passing traffic and buses full of bored people looking out the window.

The lewd conduct I had in mind was _far_ worse than that!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Fancy a pint?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

If you look there now he is zipping up his pants and she is walking off


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

A smorgasbord of mundanity.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

This mill has been converted into nice flats, and I presume this is the communal swimming pool the developers promised in their shiny brochure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

This is the old Labour Exchange on Aytoun Street, and has been disintegrating like this for donkeys years. Oddly, it is directly opposite the Minshull Street Crown Court which is a lovely building, so a bit of a local eyesore right in the city centre.

Very 1950s civic architecture though.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2013)

that's a grand building. hope someone does something with it before it crumbles beyond repair...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Northern Quarter - some graffiti and the site of a former lovely building that burned down in curious circumstances.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

More NQ.  The first is a backstreet, which looks nicely industrial.  I quite like that these sort of streets are still in the city centre.



This is another old set of buildings over the road.  If you removed the street furniture you could be in the 19th century.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought that was the back of the old Odeon near St Peters Square. 

Little known fact: behind the Odeon there used to be a box that looked like an electricity box or ventilation shaft. It was actually one of the entrances to a tunnel underneath Manchester built as a nuclear bunker / hardened communications system during the Cold War. 

This is it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Also, whilst I am at it, it is fairly easy to get right to the top of the tower of The Palace Hotel. My friend used to work there and knew how to get up there, we went up and smoked a spliff up there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Time for some hideously mundane buildings.  Why oh why were these ever given planning permission!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not sure whether they are saying they haven't quite mastered the art of making kebabs. 

'It's a kebab - ish'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

This is my favourite bit of wall décor in town - lovely and cheerful, and a good use of a gable end.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

And last but not least, the true essence of the North.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 25, 2013)

Liking these pictures of mills etc.

I once climbed in here, in Ancoats:





















but it doesn't exist any more.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Is that just up from Kirkstall Lights and the Leisure centre?


 
Yep.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> that's a grand building. hope someone does something with it before it crumbles beyond repair...


 
It is, but I think it has been left to rot for so long it is beyond saving.  There was a plan to build a swanky tower block there, but as with others, the money ran out in the crash. 

And so it sits, sad and forlorn, waiting for the wrecking ball.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought that was the back of the old Odeon near St Peters Square.
> 
> Little known fact: behind the Odeon there used to be a box that looked like an electricity box or ventilation shaft. It was actually one of the entrances to a tunnel underneath Manchester built as a nuclear bunker / hardened communications system during the Cold War.
> 
> This is it


 
I've always wanted to go down into those tunnels - they look amazing. I've bought a couple of books about underground Manchester, and there are quite a lot of them, some quite mysterious as there are no plans for them so no-one quite knows where they go as some of the tunnels are impassable now.

There are also entrances on New York Street (in the old telephone exchange), Salford, and Albert Square in some former public loos which have long gone now.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd love to go in the old jobcentre on Aytoun St. Many memories of signing on there years ago.


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> that's a grand building. hope someone does something with it before it crumbles beyond repair...


 

It's great, would take a huge investment to restore to it's former glory though but it could look stunning with the brickwork cleaned, new windows / fittings etc.


----------



## longdog (Jun 25, 2013)

Beverley on a wet Sunday afternoon.





In fact the M62 is the other way but they don't like nasty dirty common people driving through their posh town.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Time for some hideously mundane buildings. Why oh why were these ever given planning permission!
> 
> View attachment 34304
> 
> View attachment 34303


 
I fucking LOVE Marlboro House and Hilton House! But I seem to remember being told Marlboro House is not what it seems - it's actually an old warehouse building like all the others around there and the grey checkerboard stuff etc is just post war cladding.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 34301


 

Similar house in London = three million quid


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Similar house in London = three million quid


 
In Manchester = tuppence.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> I fucking LOVE Marlboro House and Hilton House! But I seem to remember being told Marlboro House is not what it seems - it's actually an old warehouse building like all the others around there and the grey checkerboard stuff etc is just post war cladding.


 
You must be a proper weirdo if you like those two monstrosities! 

If they are clad (which I agree is certainly possible given the building stock in the area), it was a huge mistake and those responsible must be punished.  A nice brick warehouse is much nicer than something attacked with grey pebbledash.


----------



## cdg (Jun 25, 2013)

longdog said:


> All Hull except the last one which is Goole docks.
> 
> View attachment 34080
> 
> ...


 
Last picture, the company just across the estate from my olkd workplace used to make these and would completely block the road while loading them on the massive flat bed every timed they shipped one out


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

longdog said:


> Beverley on a wet Sunday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 34310


 
I'm very disappointed they didn't go the whole hog, as it were, and name the shop 'ye olde porke shoppe' - that would have been much better!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've always wanted to go down into those tunnels - they look amazing. I've bought a couple of books about underground Manchester, and there are quite a lot of them, some quite mysterious as there are no plans for them so no-one quite knows where they go as some of the tunnels are impassable now.
> 
> There are also entrances on New York Street (in the old telephone exchange), Salford, and Albert Square in some former public loos which have long gone now.


 
I've been in some of the tunnels. They open them to the public once or twice a year and it's free.

It's organized through British Waterways and so you'll get some canal nerd giving you a history lesson as well, which is quite interesting


----------



## longdog (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm very disappointed they didn't go the whole hog, as it were, and name the shop 'ye olde porke shoppe' - that would have been much better!


 
Mye thoughtse exactlye


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I've been in some of the tunnels. They open them to the public once or twice a year and it's free.
> 
> It's organized through British Waterways and so you'll get some canal nerd giving you a history lesson as well, which is quite interesting


 
I'll have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

I like the name of this street - reminds me messing around in chemistry lessons at school.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone lost a slipper?  Of all the rubbish on the streets, footwear has to be quite an unusual thing to find.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

that's a shit hammer and sickle!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

my friend took this somewhere in burley today 
i *think* - it might be memery


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

(not mine)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

(again, not mine)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> (not mine)


 
That is a spectacularly shit bit of architecture! Was it the result of a competition to see who can design the ugliest building?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

Two superb examples of utter shitness in West Yorkshire


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> (again, not mine)


Wakefield? Worst train station I've ever been to.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is a spectacularly shit bit of architecture! Was it the result of a competition to see who can design the ugliest building?


 
It's brilliant


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Holy shit, I missed the clock on stilts thing. FBM is right, that is properly shite.

Wow!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Wakefield? Worst train station I've ever been to.


 
Yep. Fucking horrible place. Pretty dangerous too


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Holy shit, I missed the clock on stilts thing. FBM is right, that is properly shite.
> 
> Wow!


 
It looks like it should be on an industrial estate where it would be fine as a practical basic building. But definitely not in a town centre!

Maybe they got the design from a prison - it looks like a watchtower.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It looks like it should be on an industrial estate where it would be fine as a practical basic building. But definitely not in a town centre!
> 
> Maybe they got the design from a prison - it looks like a watchtower.


 
I can't even begin to understand the thought process that went into that.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

I am fortunate enough to have an extremely mundane back yard


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

The clock tower looks even better from this angle (not mine):


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Is that orange thing in your backyard a giant jelly mould? Do you have a jelly addiction?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is that orange thing in your backyard a giant jelly mould? Do you have a jelly addiction?


 
It's bucket I keep forgetting pick up


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 25, 2013)

The old tenement flats on Barrow Island.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

I keep giggling to myself about that clock tower


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


>


 
If indeed this was possible, I think it looks even worse from this angle!  Looks like a fire station training tower now.  It looks so incredibly cheap and nasty.

Truly shockingly shit - the best so far I think! 

PS - let us know where it is so we can avoid the town for the sake of our eyes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I keep giggling to myself about that clock tower


 
Me too - it is sooo bad its funny!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> The old tenement flats on Barrow Island.


 
If those were tarted up they'd be ace.  The stone frontages are lovely. 

There is a similar sort of thing in Ancoats - run down but actually a really nice building.  Will dig a picture out.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If indeed this was possible, I think it looks even worse from this angle! Looks like a fire station training tower now. It looks so incredibly cheap and nasty.
> 
> Truly shockingly shit - the best so far I think!
> 
> PS - let us know where it is so we can avoid the town for the sake of our eyes.


 
It's in the centre of Shipley. I am in Bingley this weekend so may stop off and marvel at it IRL 



farmerbarleymow said:


> Me too - it is sooo bad its funny!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Get some 'nice' photos of it to share!


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If those were tarted up they'd be ace. The stone frontages are lovely.
> 
> There is a similar sort of thing in Ancoats - run down but actually a really nice building. Will dig a picture out.


 
They're impressive.

Explore with Google Street View.

Turn back from the terraced houses and have a look down the side streets and communal garden areas of the flats.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

Huddersfield bus station.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If indeed this was possible, I think it looks even worse from this angle! Looks like a fire station training tower now. It looks so incredibly cheap and nasty.
> 
> Truly shockingly shit - the best so far I think!
> 
> PS - let us know where it is so we can avoid the town for the sake of our eyes.


 
Hah, I didn't even read this comment, but I just realised it looks like a fire training tower as well and went to find a pic






Apparently the people of Shipley are proud of it and you can get t-shirts and prints of it for your walls.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Those Barrow flats are well cool. Like them a lot


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> They're impressive.
> 
> Explore with Google Street View.
> 
> Turn back from the terraced houses and have a look down the side streets and communal garden areas of the flats.


 
They could be great if some modernisation was done on them - good solid buildings. Bit too close to the freezing sea for my liking though - you could see the fog in the street view pictures!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Huddersfield bus station.


 
Bus stations are always so dreary aren't they. Suck the joy out of you. Have you sampled the delights of Rochdale bus station? Horrendous - this isn't my pic, and it really is this dark and grim inside. A new one is due to open this year thankfully.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Northern Quarter - some graffiti and the site of a former lovely building that burned down in curious circumstances.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34299


 
Is that the Dobbins building? (or the bobbins buildings as I call it).


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bus stations are always so dreary aren't they. Suck the joy out of you. Have you been to the delights of Rochdale bus station? Horrendous - this isn't my pic, and it really is this dark and grim inside. A new one is due to open this thankfully.


 
I have never had the pleasure of Rochdale. Tbf Huddersfield bus station has improved quite a lot over the past 15 years. There's going to be a Greggs and everything there soon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Is that the Dobbins building? (or the bobbins buildings as I call it).


 
Might be - not sure what it was called to be honest, but remember there were fears that some homeless people may have been sleeping inside when it burned down.  There weren't thankfully.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I have never had the pleasure of Rochdale. Tbf Huddersfield bus station has improved quite a lot over the past 15 years. There's going to be a Greggs and everything there soon


 
In the North the pinnacle of sophistication is when we have a new Greggs open. We are folk of simple pleasures. ​


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If those were tarted up they'd be ace. The stone frontages are lovely.
> 
> There is a similar sort of thing in Ancoats - run down but actually a really nice building. Will dig a picture out.


 
Here is a pic of the flats in Manchester I mentioned.  They are arranged in a large square, sealed off from public access, with a large open space in the middle.  They are a bit tatty but some investment could work wonders on this place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Boring old wall, about to be felled.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bus stations are always so dreary aren't they. Suck the joy out of you. Have you been to the delights of Rochdale bus station? Horrendous - this isn't my pic, and it really is this dark and grim inside. A new one is due to open this year thankfully.


 
Reminds me of the Eldon Square bus station in Newcastle (it's now been relocated)






Photos from an impromptu mundane walk coming up as soon as they upload to Flickr


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

And another, this time in a fetching grey render.  Lifts the spirits!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Reminds me of the Eldon Square bus station in Newcastle (it's now been relocated)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I remember that bus station from when we used to go up to Newcastle as teenagers. Used to go down in the lifts from Fenwicks to get to it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

I like painted advertising on the sides of buildings - so much nicer than a massive billboard nailed to them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Another forlorn mill.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Some boring light industrial units.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2013)

Mega mundane update part 1


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2013)

Part 2


----------



## cdg (Jun 25, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> The old tenement flats on Barrow Island.


 

Wow


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If those were tarted up they'd be ace.  The stone frontages are lovely.
> 
> There is a similar sort of thing in Ancoats - run down but actually a really nice building.  Will dig a picture out.



They are beautiful, you mean the old council tenement places?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Mega mundane update part 1 &2


 
Thank you neon. Thank you ever so much


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

I think we can produce a few calendars from this thread


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> They are beautiful, you mean the old council tenement places?


 
Victoria Square it's called - is that the place you mean?  It's right on Oldham Road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I think we can produce a few calendars from this thread



What a damn good idea!  There's enough mundaneness for decades of calendars - we could make a mint!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> It's in the centre of Shipley.


known by (at least some of) its residents as 'shitley' 



machine cat said:


> I am in Bingley this weekend so may stop off and marvel at it IRL



crikey - there be dragons! (could you give my mum a wave/two fingered salute from the station please?)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What a damn good idea! There's enough mundaneness for decades of calendars - we could make a mint!


 
Mundane Pictures of *Insert Northern town here* Only £9.99


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> known by (at least some of) its residents as 'shitley'
> 
> 
> 
> crikey - there be dragons! (could you give my mum a wave/two fingered salute from the station please?)


 
Does your mum just hang around the station? Or do you want me to get a stranger to take a photo of me sticking twos up by the station?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Mundane Pictures of *Insert Northern town here* Only £9.99


 
Plus £45.99 P & P.  We need to make our profit you know!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Plus £45.99 P & P. We need to make our profit you know!


 
Dragon's Den here we come!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Does your mum just hang around the station? Or do you want me to get a stranger to take a photo of me sticking twos up by the station?


she has been known to 
but yeah, the second option would be ace and very much appreciated


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

This needs a repost neonwilderness


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> she has been known to
> but yeah, the second option would be ace and very much appreciated


 
What have I got myself into?  

Bingley or Shipley?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

bingley please. if you aim just towards myrtle park, that'd do nicely


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

(srsly, thank you in advance, if you're gonny do it! i'm a bit overgiddy tonight, and well amused by the idea)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> (srsly, thank you in advance, if you're gonny do it! i'm a bit overgiddy tonight, and well amused by the idea)


 
I see what I can do.

Is there anywhere in particular you want me to stand?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I see what I can do.
> 
> Is there anywhere in particular you want me to stand?


super - thank you!
as to where to stand? wherever you feel most comfortable


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> super - thank you!
> as to where to stand? wherever you feel most comfortable


 
If I do it, you owe me one!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> If I do it, you owe me one!


to say the least 
let me know what flavour of one you like, and i'll try make it so


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

where do you live?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2013)

neonwilderness The "Creating places we can all be proud of" pic is classic. Brings a tear to yer eye. 

This is cheating slightly as it is a number of years old now but the idea that the Humber Bridge is so exciting my Dad needed to take some binoculars with him amuses me


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> where do you live?


up north, silly  
(pm sent)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Mega mundane update part 1


 
I think the dog has sniffed out a body under that slab.




neonwilderness said:


>


 
I like this, but it would be have been great if it was called 'miserable bargains'!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> neonwilderness The "Creating places we can all be proud of" pic is classic. Brings a tear to yer eye.


 
It's slightly ironic given that they've pulled the first lot of houses down, boarded up the second lot and haven't done anything since for months


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like this, but it would be have been great if it was called 'miserable bargains'!


 
"Miserable Bargains - Shit items at bargain prices"


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Cracking set of pics there neonwilderness


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

And I know the calendar comment was said in jest, but I genuinely think people would buy them


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> "Miserable Bargains - Shit items at bargain prices"


 
With the sub-tagline 'don't bother - it's not worth it'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> And I know the calendar comment was said in jest, but I genuinely think people would buy them


 
You see enough books on boring postcards and the like, so there's definitely a market out there.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like this, but it would be have been great if it was called 'miserable bargains'!


you just reminded me of THE MOST AMAZING STALL EVER on leeds market..


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


that just made my legs go funny


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seeing as we're near the end of the month, here's August's as well.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

*applauds*


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

I think they look ace


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> you just reminded me of THE MOST AMAZING STALL EVER on leeds market..
> 
> View attachment 34339



That is absolutely superb - it could only be in Yorkshire!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Should we collate a 'best of' on the thread so far?  We could have a vote for any disputes over which is in the top ten!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Should we collate a 'best of' on the thread so far? We could have a vote for any disputes over which is in the top ten!


 
For a calendar?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> For a calendar?


 
Maybe, but just to get a set of best mundane pictures on one page as the thread is quite lengthy now.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe, but just to get a set of best mundane pictures on one page as the thread is quite lengthy now.


 
Well volunteered


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like the name of this street - reminds me messing around in chemistry lessons at school.
> 
> View attachment 34319


 

Slight branch off from main thread topic but here is a pic of my Ma and Mrs SFM standing next to a statue of Dr Bunsen in Heidelberg:


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG. shipley clock tower is wonderful.


----------



## longdog (Jun 26, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> neonwilderness The "Creating places we can all be proud of" pic is classic. Brings a tear to yer eye.
> 
> This is cheating slightly as it is a number of years old now but the idea that the Humber Bridge is so exciting my Dad needed to take some binoculars with him amuses me


 
Where's the rest of it?


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's Holt Park Comms tower in Leeds - looking strangely beautiful in winter:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2013)

longdog said:


> Where's the rest of it?


I was trying to work out when that pic was taken and reckon it was 1978 or 79 before the bridge was even finished. God I feel  old  now


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2013)

Loving this thread 

farmerbarleymow in particular has made me realise just how much I love Manchester, I'd love to move back there one day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2013)

A couple from me, one of the Humber Bridge, one of Spurn Point.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2013)

Southport.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2013)

A mundane claim to fame.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 26, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A mundane claim to fame.
> 
> View attachment 34350


 
They sell the most chocolate eggs??


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 26, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A couple from me, one of the Humber Bridge, one of Spurn Point.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34346


 
Post up that picture of the dead greyhound on the foreshore under the bridge! Actually no, that was a bit grim


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 26, 2013)

More views from the boat. The first is on the Bridgewater canal acqueduct, crossing the Manchester Ship Canal:






And this is also on the Bridgewater, just a bit out of Manchester. My friend Em had warned us we were about to pass her favourite bridge in the country, but we were not prepared for the grandeur:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2013)

Anther one of Spurn Point. It's an amazing place.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 26, 2013)

Great Thread!


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2013)

i'm totally in love with shipley clock tower. urban outing?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fishing boats in Seahouses


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 26, 2013)

Shipley Clock Tower is really very cool - Shipley itself is gloriously mundane. The experience of waiting for a bus in the Albanian-esque square under the shadow of the clock tower is one to be savoured. 

see street view: https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=53.83...=abW_4sydejrof4NdAptJ5Q&cbp=12,314.25,,0,1.85


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2013)

next time i'm over in leeds, i'm going to insist on an outing there.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 26, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> Shipley itself is gloriously mundane.


 
Wow, it really is. Just had a quick look around the central bit and there's nothing of interest. Very functional, nondescript, almost like a Soviet planning council designed the place


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 26, 2013)

There is also a very good pub, the Junction, a ten minute walk out of town. And there is a mad Victorian funicular tramway thing up Shipley Glen. And walkable to Salts Mill / Saltaire.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 26, 2013)

killer b said:


> i'm totally in love with shipley clock tower. urban outing?


Anywhere but the Noble sodding Comb! The inlaws have an obsession with that place.
Up the road from Shipley is Baildon, def not mundane tho.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Well volunteered



Oh bugger! I'm such a bloody idiot at times! 

Will do this towards the end of the week when I've got some time to properly compare the relative merits of each picture in the collection.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 26, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> More views from the boat. The first is on the Bridgewater canal acqueduct, crossing the Manchester Ship Canal:


 
I've got some pics of that (and even a video - can't find that right now though  ) opening to let a ship go past:


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 26, 2013)

Scarborough


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 26, 2013)

Huddersfield Station











And apologies for capturing some motion in this next one - It possibly makes the picture a bit too _exciting_ for this thread  

Burley Park Station


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Huddersfield Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to see if I can find some pictures of Bramley station, don't come much more mundane than that!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

Excitement just isn't allowed!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 26, 2013)

Tynemouth


----------



## machine cat (Jun 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Huddersfield Station



You can't see it due to the dark, but there is a brilliant building to the left of that second picture. 

Will try and get a snap of it on my way home.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 26, 2013)

machine cat said:


> You can't see it due to the dark, but there is a brilliant building to the left of that second picture.
> 
> Will try and get a snap of it on my way home.


 
Mundane brilliant or genuine brilliant?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> There is also a very good pub, the Junction, a ten minute walk out of town. And there is a mad Victorian funicular tramway thing up Shipley Glen. And walkable to Salts Mill / Saltaire.


well said. and angel.

there's an abandoned crumbled mansion up the glen way - you can still see the mosaic floor. actually, you probably can't any more, considering i went there with girl guides twenty years ago 

the funiclar rocks. and i absolutely love going up baildon moor and just absorbing all the green 

urban outing! urban outing!
(could we also have a mass 'v's up at my mum' session? haven't been back to bingley since i last saw here fiveish years ago, and think i could probably cope with going there if i was surrounded by internet nutters


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Mundane brilliant or genuine brilliant?



I agree - we demand to know! 

I've got no more to offer today - I'm doing a day on, day off approach while I'm on leave so hopefully more mundaneness tomorrow. It's dammed good exercise trawling the city for mundane things - it should be prescribed on the NHS!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Mundane brilliant or genuine brilliant?


Bit of both tbf


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

longdog said:


> Where's the rest of it?



The original span fell into the river. The public inquiry concluded that links of black pudding were probably not the best bridge building material.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The original span fell into the river. The public inquiry concluded that links of black pudding were not the best bridge building material.


Are you sure this wasn't in Scarfolk?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Are you sure this wasn't in Scarfolk?



They may as well have made the same mistake in Scarfolk. I have been inspired to experiment with tapeworms after looking at that site!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

Been poorly so not been into town and reduced to doing my shopping from the local Spar. Not an edifying dinner 'solution.'
This photo would have been good if I had a camera as opposed to a mobile phone. It would be the sort of photo that people would even hark at whilst it cementing their fears and prejudices of the North. But I could not get a zoom on the flower.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

local mundanity (well, mundane if you're not into plants and lush..)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

oh god - thank you pickmans.

this thread *demands* otley run pics.

hold on while i rummage for one..


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

The sheer profusion of small items of sharp litter almost takes this photo out of the 'mundane.'


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

I ate here once. There were no cucumbers artfully cut into the shape of lotuses as shown on the fading laminated posters. To be fair, I did only order chips. After eating the chips, I'm glad I did. How can you get chips so wrong?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

rummaged 

'you don't have to be a knob to drink here, but it helps'

)))hyde park pub(((



and otley runs definitely *do* count as mundane


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> The sheer profusion of small items of sharp litter almost takes this photo out of the 'mundane.'



Picture entitled 'A Preponderance of Pointy Things' 

Hope you feel better soon cyberfairy and escape the clutches of Spar.


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> and otley runs definitely *do* count as mundane


been past this many times. never felt the need to stop.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Picture entitled 'A Preponderance of Pointy Things'
> 
> Hope you feel better soon cyberfairy and escape the clutches of Spar.


 
£1.39 for fucking coleslaw. 'Deli style' my arse.
Oh and thank you- feeling bit better now!


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 26, 2013)

Office space to let in Stockport.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Office space to let in Stockport.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was in Liverpool today. There are plenty of photographs of Lancashire or Yorkshire, where is Merseyside? 

I am going to write something extensive on my love of Liverpool. I might post it in a thread here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was in Liverpool today. There are plenty of photographs of Lancashire or Yorkshire, where is Merseyside?
> 
> I am going to write something extensive on my love of Liverpool. I might post it in a thread here.



Very good point - we've had nowt about Liverpool yet, which is a shame.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Office space to let in Stockport.


 
It wasn't my pic, it's from a real story about Stockport toilets being used as offices:










> Disused public toilets in Stockport have been put up for sale by the council, which has said they would make ideal business premises.
> Stockport Council's executive member for regeneration Kevin Hogg said they had been "tried as public toilets, but they just get vandalised".
> He said the toilets could easily be converted into businesses. "They are very cheap and what you have to do is use a little bit of imagination and not look at them as a public convenience but as a small office," he said.The properties are valued at between £25,000 and £50,000.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-16527387


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

I remember reading about that, and why not. Waste not want not. I know there are already some former public loos in use for other purposes - the one I've been in was converted into a tiny pub in Manchester called The Temple of Convenience. Based in an incredibly tiny underground loo. Not sure whether it's still open as it's years since I was last there.

Http://manchesterbars.wordpress/2006/11/02/the-temple/ 

Edited to get the pub name right and add URL.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 26, 2013)

That building I was talking about earlier:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember reading about that, and why not. Waste not want not. I know there are already some former public loos in use for other purposes - the one I've been in was converted into a tiny pub in Manchester called The Inn of Convenience. Based in an incredibly tiny underground loo. Not sure whether it's still open as it's years since I was last there.


 

It is yeh


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

machine cat said:


> That building I was talking about earlier:



That would make superb accommodation - with direct sea views over the North Sea.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Very good point - we've had nowt about Liverpool yet, which is a shame.


 
Used to drink here during the first year at uni.









Sad to see that it's gone downhill


----------



## machine cat (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That would make superb accommodation - with direct sea views over the North Sea.


 
I will take a wander over the weekend with a proper camera.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
Where is that? It looks oddly familiar but I can't quite get my brain in gear.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Where is that? It looks oddly familiar but I can't quite get my brain in gear.



Looks like part of Leeds Uni on Woodhouse Lane I think, but could be wrong. That was the very start of the run if memory serves.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 26, 2013)

Mundane hospital


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Looks like part of Leeds Uni on Woodhouse Lane I think, but could be wrong. That was the very start of the run if memory serves.


 
You're not wrong. At least not on the building. No idea where the run starts.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You're not wrong. At least not on the building. No idea where the run starts.



I think it does start around there - maybe the student union? It was about twenty years since I was at uni so can't recall that far back accurately! There aren't any pubs near the uni at that point so think the nearest one heading north up the Lane would be the Hyde Park.

By the way, I think it might be the outside of the engineering department or some random humanities building as it is near the Brotherton Library.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You're not wrong. At least not on the building. No idea where the run starts.


the run either goes from three horseshoes-ish in headingly down to the dry dock (and possibly further to fab cafe? i'm not sure), or the other way round.
i think 

viola -


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think it does start around there - maybe the student union? It was about twenty years since I was at uni so can't recall that far back accurately! There aren't any pubs near the uni at that point so think the nearest one heading north up the Lane would be the Hyde Park.
> 
> By the way, I think it might be the outside of the engineering department or some random humanities building as it is near the Brotherton Library.


yup. either civil or electrical engineering.
pubs round there = the library (used to be a firkin), the eldon and the packhorse are pretty much opposite.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm happy that my memory is at least partly functional, even if I did completely forget about the existence if those pubs. My excuse is that I was very drunk at the time I was there!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Where is that? It looks oddly familiar but I can't quite get my brain in gear.


sheffield engineering department i think


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

and two not from leeds, but .. er.. this place instead


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

last one - i really can't not post it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 26, 2013)

Some mundaneness near where I work (not my pics)









Some great reviews here


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 26, 2013)

Whenever I get the train to Liverpool, one of my favourite bits of the journey is between St Helens Central and Thatto Heath. Proper industrial landscape, all Pilkingtons glass. There are bits of the plant that they seem to have completely forgot about, little bits of warehouses that look like they are original bits of the industrial revolution. And huge bits of modern industrial planet, chimneys and all sorts. It goes on and on.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 26, 2013)

Just been looking for mundane photos of Liverpool but they're all shit.

I have always liked that junction where Upper Parliament Sreet meets Smithdown Road to the south east and Tunnel Road to the North


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

Slave memorial, slightly rusted


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

The not real dog that always makes me jump


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

^^that's LOVELY


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

Last one! (for now...)


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> ^^that's LOVELY


 
The view was not...it was the best of beer gardens, it was the worst of beer gardens...


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Jun 27, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> yup. either civil or electrical engineering.
> pubs round there = the library (used to be a firkin), the eldon and the packhorse are pretty much opposite.


 

My mate used to work as a techie in that bit - used to meet him after work for a few jars in the Packhorse. Still go to meetings there every couple of months or so (no beer these days though )


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2013)

I recommend this book to all the people enjoying this thread:

Edgelands by Michael Symmons Roberts



> The wilderness is much closer than you think. Passed through, negotiated, unnamed, unacknowledged: the edgelands - those familiar yet ignored spaces which are neither city nor countryside - have become the great wild places on our doorsteps.
> 
> In the same way the Romantic writers taught us to look at hills, lakes and rivers, poets Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts write about mobile masts and gravel pits, business parks and landfill sites, taking the reader on a journey to marvel at these richly mysterious, forgotten regions in our midst.
> 
> Edgelands forms a critique of what we value as 'wild', and allows our allotments, railways, motorways, wasteland and water a presence in the world, and a strange beauty all of their own.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 27, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I recommend this book to all the people enjoying this thread:
> 
> Edgelands by Michael Symmons Roberts


 

That looks amazing! I've always been quite interested in the bits around cities before you get to the countryside, this looks like it describes it perfectly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> That looks amazing! I've always been quite interested in the bits around cities before you get to the countryside, this looks like it describes it perfectly.


 

It's pretty good. If you like that you will also like this:

The Unofficial Countryside by Richard Mabey



> During the early 1970s Richard Mabey explored crumbling city docks and overgrown bomb-sites, navigated inner city canals and car parks, and discovered there was scarcely a nook in our urban landscape incapable of supporting life. The Unofficial Countryside is a timely reminder of how nature flourishes against the odds, surviving in the most obscure and surprising places. First published 1973 by William Collins Sons


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 27, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> That looks amazing! I've always been quite interested in the bits around cities before you get to the countryside, this looks like it describes it perfectly.


 
The technical term for this is 'urban fringe'. Much of the north has particularly good urban fringe thanks to the collapse of industry and thirty years of efforts to turn polluted land into accessible parkland. Somewhere like Wigan, for example, is surrounded by vast areas of unused land - some nature reserve, some more like wasteland - that is much more interesting than actual countryside because nature has been left to do its thing and it's not all fenced off.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> The technical term for this is 'urban fringe'. Much of the north has particularly good urban fringe thanks to the collapse of industry and thirty years of efforts to turn polluted land into accessible parkland. Somewhere like Wigan, for example, is surrounded by vast areas of unused land - some nature reserve, some more like wasteland - that is much more interesting than actual countryside because nature has been left to do its thing and it's not all fenced off.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> That looks amazing! I've always been quite interested in the bits around cities before you get to the countryside, this looks like it describes it perfectly.


 
I bought that fr my boyfriend because I wanted it Desire paths for the win.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)

It's lucky they put that big window there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)

Summer. See the rain on the roof. Feel the inertia.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
There is a Waitrose there now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> There is a Waitrose there now


jesmond


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> jesmond


 
Some more mundaneness down the road


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>



I like that - whereabouts is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like that - whereabouts is it?


don't know  didn't make a note of it, it's a boundary stone off geograph.org.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

*Road drain, Harwood Dale Forest*
This drain is being put in to drain a particularly badly rutted forest road.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

*Crossroads : A6072*
Taken from Brussleton Lane, crossing the A6072 to West End Lane, Shildon. An old mine tip can be seen (centre) to remind us of how heavily industrialised the area once was.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> The technical term for this is 'urban fringe'. Much of the north has particularly good urban fringe thanks to the collapse of industry and thirty years of efforts to turn polluted land into accessible parkland. Somewhere like Wigan, for example, is surrounded by vast areas of unused land - some nature reserve, some more like wasteland - that is much more interesting than actual countryside because nature has been left to do its thing and it's not all fenced off.


 
Every time I come across actual wasteland, I get ridiculously happy. It's so rare these days...an expanse of scrubby grass, weeds thigh-high, the litter rolling across it almost like tumbleweed...total nostalgia for my childhood.

We re-watched Boys from the Blackstuff a few months ago, and we jumping up pointing at the wasteland gleefully - 'you just don't SEE that anymore!!'


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember reading about that, and why not. Waste not want not. I know there are already some former public loos in use for other purposes - the one I've been in was converted into a tiny pub in Manchester called The Temple of Convenience. Based in an incredibly tiny underground loo. Not sure whether it's still open as it's years since I was last there.
> 
> Http://manchesterbars.wordpress/2006/11/02/the-temple/
> 
> Edited to get the pub name right and add URL.


 
One of my favourite pubs that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Every time I come across actual wasteland, I get ridiculously happy. It's so rare these days...an expanse of scrubby grass, weeds thigh-high, the litter rolling across it almost like tumbleweed...total nostalgia for my childhood.
> 
> We re-watched Boys from the Blackstuff a few months ago, and we jumping up pointing at the wasteland gleefully - 'you just don't SEE that anymore!!'



I love it too - there's something special about seeing nature running riot and doing its own thing, with no human interference.

That's probably why I love derelict industrial sites - seeing the plants retake rightful possession of the site is a joy to behold.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

*Esperley Lane*
Looking north to Esperley Lane Ends, with Gordon House Cottage on the left.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was in Liverpool today. There are plenty of photographs of Lancashire or Yorkshire, where is Merseyside?
> 
> I am going to write something extensive on my love of Liverpool. I might post it in a thread here.


 
"Somewhere between murder and suicide there's Merseyside" - Milton Jones.

I have to say I agree. I can usually find some good in most places but not Goole, Washington T&W and Merseyside. I hate them with a passion and if I never see them again it will be too soon. FFS I can even find something good to say about Doncaster so that gives you some idea of my abiding hatred


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

Mental note to make sure once longdog is dead, he is divvied up into thirds and buried in each of these places. It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 27, 2013)

longdog said:


> "Somewhere between murder and suicide there's Merseyside" - Milton Jones.
> 
> I have to say I agree. I can usually find some good in most places but not Goole, Washington T&W and Merseyside. I hate them with a passion and if I never see them again it will be too soon. FFS I can even find something good to say about Doncaster so that gives you some idea of my abiding hatred


 
Liverpool is an amazing city. But a lot of the rest of Merseyside is featureless and grim, I must admit. I quite like Southport though.


----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mental note to make sure once longdog is dead, he is divvied up into thirds and buried in each of these places. It's what he would have wanted.


 
It would give people a reason to go there.

Dad: "Come on everybody let's go and take flowers to longdog's grave"

Family "YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY"


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mental note to make sure once longdog is dead, he is divvied up into thirds and buried in each of these places.


why wait?


----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)

Hull again...


----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)

killer b said:


> why wait?


 
Any more of this abuse and I'm moving back to Kent


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

killer b said:


> why wait?



Indeed. And we could name the thirds after the ridings of Yorkshire which I'm sure he'd appreciate.


----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Indeed. And we could name the thirds after the ridings of Yorkshire which I'm sure he'd appreciate.


 
Three state funerals?

I'm coming round to this idea


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

longdog said:


> Three state funerals?
> 
> I'm coming round to this idea



Only if you leave the cash for it, otherwise they're paupers funerals.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> Liverpool is an amazing city. *But a lot of the rest of Merseyside is featureless and grim, I must admit.* I quite like Southport though.


 

Isn't that what this thread is all about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Isn't that what this thread is all about?


just so


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

View towards Hownam Law


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2013)

Those better be alcoholic mugger cows on a day out from their brutalist tower block cow shed


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
Beautiful


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 27, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I bought that fr my boyfriend because I wanted it Desire paths for the win.


 

I think we should have a separate thread for photos of desire paths.


----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

Love that final one - it looks almost sensual.


----------



## Callie (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Love that final one - it looks almost sensual.


pervert


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

Callie said:


> pervert



Takes one to know one


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2013)

Scarborough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2013)

And again


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And again


bloody hell - is that peasholme park? if it is, i've not been there for about twnty five years 
do they still have the dinosaurs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> bloody hell - is that peasholme park?


Yup  It absolutely heaved it down all the way through the naval battle!


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2013)

was in this pub at the weekend.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> bloody hell - is that peasholme park? if it is, i've not been there for about twnty five years
> do they still have the dinosaurs?


I'm not sure - part of the park was closed and I've a feeling it might have been that bit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm off on another trek today, and thankfully its rainy here so that always improves things on the mundane front. 

Will report back later.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure these qualify as mundane...





















From the top of the tower of Holy Trinity Church, Hull.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Not sure these qualify as mundane...



They certainly do qualify - pics of a typical cityscape from a vantage point.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

These do:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 34462



That reminds of the old town hall in Oldham - been boarded up like that for years, right in the middle of the town. A shame to see such nice buildings left to rot.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That reminds of the old town hall in Oldham - been boarded up like that for years, right in the middle of the town. A shame to see such nice buildings left to rot.


 
Innit.  Lambert Street chapel has been derelict as long as I can remember.  It's in a fairly salubrious part of Hull too: why no-one has tried to demolish it and build flats on the site I've no idea.

Meanwhile:






The burned bits around the windows of this old cinema are from the incendiaries that destroyed it - ironically during a showing of The Great Dictator - in 1941.  It's the last secular unredeveloped bomb site in Britain, and no-one can agree on what to do with it.  A local group want to buy it and the pub next door - which has been shut for ten years - and turn them into a little visitor centre and memorial garden for those who died in the Hull blitz.  The property developer that owns the site wants to demolish the lot for flats, and is asking way more than it's worth to let go of it...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

I like idea of a memorial garden - they are unusual in Britain, and Hull did get hammered in the Blitz. 

There is quite a nicely done memorial metal 'tree' in Piccadilly Gardens here that is for civilian casualties. It has the names of those known to have died engraved all around the trunk.


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2013)

preston from above, from the roof of the world famous bus station






and the other direction, towards pendle


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

killer b said:


> preston from above, from the roof of the world famous bus station



We need a pic of the bus station itself before they demolish it. I really like that bus station.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

And a couple more before I go to work...


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2013)

there's a whole thread dedicated to it, farmer. i haven't included pics of it here 'cause it's far from mundane...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/preston-bus-station-keep-it-or-destroy-it.303615/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Cheers.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like idea of a memorial garden - they are unusual in Britain, and Hull did get hammered in the Blitz.
> 
> There is quite a nicely done memorial metal 'tree' in Piccadilly Gardens here that is for civilian casualties. It has the names of those known to have died engraved all around the trunk.


 
Yes, I think it's a great idea: use the pub as a little museum, and turn the cinema - which is just an empty shell - into a garden.  With a nice wrought iron gate across the front to stop Beverley Road's drunks and ne'er-do-wells using it as a doss-house/open-air brothel/convenient spot for a piss on the way home from the pub!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

The pub in this last picture - the three-storey place in the middle - is one of my favourite gay haunts - cheap, scruffy, friendly, camp as a row of tents and open until 5 in the morning at weekends.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

The middle one is suspiciously nice. Not sure if those are allowed here!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The middle one is suspiciously nice. Not sure if those are allowed here!


 
Perhaps I should have taken the photo from the middle of the road, 'cos the contrast between the two sides of Alfred Gelder Street always amuses me.  There's the back of the Guildhall, which is a magnificent building in the wrong place, on one side, and on the other a parade of horrible post-war concrete office blocks.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

I nearly forgot I had this pic.  Taken in Grimsby, a few years ago:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

I like those unfortunate clashes between nice buildings and nasty ones too. It's just a shame there are so many of them!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 28, 2013)

Due to Sheffield's mad hillyness you can be 250m away from this monster and not even be able to see it. You can also be on the 20th floor and look horizontally out at peoples houses.


----------



## longdog (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Not sure these qualify as mundane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## longdog (Jun 28, 2013)

View from a rainy bus.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

longdog said:


>



There's a big red floating sign above Hull? That's ace!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

longdog said:


>


 
You live in that hideous concrete tower block on Bond Street?  Since when?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> You live in that hideous concrete tower block on Bond Street? Since when?


 
No, he lives in a giant floating red sign in the sky.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

Yesterday morning, on my way to work.  You see a lot more horses in Hull than most other cities for some reason.  We even have a horse-drawn rag-and-bone man round here, who trots through the streets shouting 'raaAAAG'n'BOOone!' with a little rulley full of fridges and scrap metal.




George Street, yesterday lunchtime.



Pryme Street, this afternoon.  Not one of central Hull's most stunning vistas, really.


----------



## longdog (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There's a big red floating sign above Hull? That's ace!


 
Hull likes to make the best of its more famous citizens. They were going to put a bronze statue of me in the trains station but there was a mix up with the paperwork and they put Philip Larkin there instead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

A triplet of ugly mundane buildings.  The last one is particularly nasty.


----------



## longdog (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> You live in that hideous concrete tower block on Bond Street? Since when?


 
No,no,no...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Demolition time. This was originally the Twisted Wheel in Manchester. Latterly a _very_ seedy gay club which was not for the faint hearted.

Unsurprisingly, to be turned into yet more flats.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

Faintly surreal sights in Victoria Square:



Part of the Lord Mayor's Parade. No, I don't know what the bird is all about.



Top fuel dragster outside City Hall. No idea what that was about either, but the powerboat was to publicise the P1 powerboat racing on the Humber the following day, including the début of the one bought by a consortium of local businesses:









(last one obv not my picture)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Rainy London Road today.


----------



## longdog (Jun 28, 2013)

Hull bus station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Boring block in town.  At least its clad in decent stone so doesn't look awful given its age.



And the old Odeon, long since closed and looks like they're doing something to it.  No idea what.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

The old BBC Broadcasting House on Oxford Road, closed and flattened now they've moved to Salford Quays.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A triplet of ugly mundane buildings. The last one is particularly nasty.
> 
> View attachment 34486


 
That really is drab.  Reminds me of a nasty Caeucescu-era hotel I stayed in in Romania.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

To the point. Payday Thursday clubbing I guess.  Am tempted by the debauchery on offer though - might have to pop along one Thursday evening.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

A culvert for one of the rivers in town - note the obligatory tyres.



You have been warned!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

The Mancunian Way in all its rainy glory.  Notice the weird extended bit that stops in mid-air in the third pic.  They planned to extend into the centre, but got bored.  Or something.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

A bit of good old urban dereliction.
















Former dry dock, on Little High Street. Possibly on the site of the eighteenth-century Blaydes shipyard, where a collier called the _Bethia_ was built in 1784.  A few years later she was bought by the Royal Navy, modified and renamed ... the _Bounty_.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

A very ugly car park.  I spent a memorable evening in there once many years ago.  Not saying exactly what I was doing though...although it loosely involved some knitting and listening to Radio 4.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bond Street.  The hideous concrete tower block is on the left.  The department store in the middle has been derelict as long as I've known Hull.  One of the hazy memories of my eighteenth birthday party is walking across the car park to join the line of blokes who'd tumbled out of the bars on Albion Street and were busily pissing up the side of it.  Scheduled for demolition, apparently. 

A couple of streets away:






John Street.  A pretty, quiet little corner of the city centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Various idyllic scenes under a viaduct. I like the sense of abandonment here.





It's watching you!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

And I suspect the wording on this was added after it was pasted on the wall...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A very ugly car park. I spent a memorable evening in there once many years ago. Not saying exactly what I was doing though...although it loosely involved some knitting and listening to Radio 4.


 
What was loose?  The knitting, your involvement with it, or ... actually no, just don't go there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

cyberfairy - have you got any from the observation tower in the Imperial War Museum?  I've got some somewhere I could dig out, showing the Quays as they were several years ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> What was loose? The knitting, your involvement with it, or ... actually no, just don't go there.


 
I dropped a stitch.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> cyberfairy - have you got any from the observation tower in the Imperial War Museum? I've got some somewhere I could dig out, showing the Quays as they were several years ago.


 
I don't sadly- was in the Lowry today but with two classes of over excited children but still managed to flout the 'no staff allowed to use their phones' policy. If I am sacked due to my urge to take some boring pictures for strangers on the internet, you better take up a collection Or cut me in on the proceedings of the 2014 'Meanderings into the mundane' calendar.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I don't sadly- was in the Lowry today but with two classes of over excited children but still managed to flout the 'no staff allowed to use their phones' policy. If I am sacked due to my urge to take some boring pictures for strangers on the internet, you better take up a collection Or cut me in on the proceedings of the 2014 'Meanderings into the mundane' calendar.


 
I'll dig my pictures out and post them later.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

Since longdog is late (  ), herewith another few:



That hideous concrete tower block.  It's a monstrosity at the best of times, but I do wish the council could order whoever owns it at the very least to smarten it up a bit!



Prince Street.  A perfectly preserved corner of the Old Town.



One of the best pubs in the city.  Now thankfully open again and doing well under a landlord who actually knows his business and doesn't forget to renew his licence at the busiest time of year!



On Victoria Pier.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I dropped a stitch.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2013)

Another monstrosity, Hull College:



The statue is William Wilberforce.  The whole lot stands across the entrance to the former Queen's Dock, which was filled in in the 1930s, and now looks like this:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Chorlton Street today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

A final bit of graffiti.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure what this was originally, but empty now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Near Manchester Oxford Road Station.



Edit to add - just noticed how green and fluffy the drainpipe is in the pic above.  That hasn't been cleaned for a long while!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

An unusual back view of some sizeable old buildings in town - this is from a back street near the old BBC Broadcasting House.  The brickwork you can see in the first two pics just above the metal fence is the wall that contains the River Medlock that runs in a meander through this area.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Another couple of some viaduct arches. I like the pub gardens perched over the river. Would be nice to sit and have a beer there, if only Manchester ever had sunshine...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Stairs to nowhere.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I don't sadly- was in the Lowry today but with two classes of over excited children but still managed to flout the 'no staff allowed to use their phones' policy. If I am sacked due to my urge to take some boring pictures for strangers on the internet, you better take up a collection Or cut me in on the proceedings of the 2014 'Meanderings into the mundane' calendar.


 
Here you go - I've dug through my old pics of that area as I used to work in Anchorage Quay just down the road from the Lowry, and also lived not much further away.

Here is one of the road I lived on, on a nice sunny evening. But mundane nonetheless, as I saw this each and every day and it was dull.

Edit to add - this is Eccles New Road looking towards Eccles.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Salford Quays:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

This is the site of what has now become Media City:



This is the Lowry Centre from the observation deck in the Imperial War Museum:



Look at the leaden sky!

The Lowry Centre is actually clad in foil stolen from supermarkets by troops of local children.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Flats in Salford. Blurry zoomed photo. 

I used to live in a flat in the weirdly-painted white and turquoise tower block at the edge of the picture.  I was on the 21st floor, so had fantastic views.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

The junction between the M602 and Trafford Road. Used to have to walk past this all the time and it is near the gasometer I posted several pages back at dawn.  This picture was taken at sunset looking towards Eccles.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Random car park in the Quays, probably since built over.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2013)

Off on a quick mundane ramble before going to Tesco. Will report back later.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Demolition time. This was originally the Twisted Wheel in Manchester. Latterly a _very_ seedy gay club which was not for the faint hearted.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, to be turned into yet more flats.
> 
> View attachment 34491


Also did a stonking great rock night there as well. Legends was also one of the few gay places in Manc which hadn't gotten totally commercialised like Canal Street in their lust for the pink pound. It's pretty gutting to see it being torn down just so the landlords can put yet another sodding hotel in its place!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The junction between the M602 and Trafford Road. Used to have to walk past this all the time and it is near the gasometer I posted several pages back at dawn. This picture was taken at sunset looking towards Eccles.
> 
> View attachment 34544


 
Thanks for those- nearly drowned the toddler whilst looking at them. Salford must be approaching Abu Dhabi in its transition from a mundane past into a future designed by those in the present. Lowry would be rolling in his grave to see the sodding Lowry discount outlet. The kids from my school were unbelievably excited and talked in the coach all the way home about the 'blue water in the posh toilets' at the Lowry Paintings were not mentioned.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Also did a stonking great rock night there as well. Legends was also one of the few gay places in Manc which hadn't gotten totally commercialised like Canal Street in their lust for the pink pound. It's pretty gutting to see it being torn down just so the landlords can put yet another sodding hotel in its place!


 
But it was still a complete dive!  I've been there a few times years ago and it is not my cup of tea, to say the least.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Salford must be approaching Abu Dhabi in its transition from a mundane past into a future designed by those in the present.


 
I agree - I started living and working in the area in the mid-90s, and it has changed massively since then.  I quite liked it when it was partially desolate with large areas empty, as they had a certain character which was nice to wander around.  But no more sadly, and things change.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2013)

Mundane Gateshead


----------



## Callie (Jun 28, 2013)

no 

can someone organise a mundane drinks in the northshire please? i want to go exploring mundanity


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2013)

Callie said:


> no
> 
> can someone organise a mundane drinks in the northshire please? i want to go exploring mundanity


 
Meet you outside the pound shop bakery in Grimsby


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Callie said:


> no
> 
> can someone organise a mundane drinks in the northshire please? i want to go exploring mundanity


 
That's be '*N*orthshire' of course.  Always a capital N.


----------



## Callie (Jun 28, 2013)

ahh but then i might confuse it with Northampton, what with that being in the north n all


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

I bought meself a 64GB memory card for my phone to replace a rubbish 2GB one, so I'll be mundane snap happy from now on in! Brace yerselves for lots of boring Northern pictures everyone!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

Callie said:


> ahh but then i might confuse it with Northampton, what with that being in the north n all


 
Shut it!  that is outright heresy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shut it! that is outright heresy!


 
Tbh even all the Manchester photos are in dubious territory


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Tbh even all the Manchester photos are in dubious territory


 
Fuck right off!  I'm from the NE so it qualifies by default.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2013)

A mate of mine used to live in Stockport, which is definitely pushing it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A mate of mine used to live in Stockport, which is definitely pushing it


 
Stockport is in another dimension, and so, yes, doesn't count. 

But the line that means above which 'here be Northland' is below Manchester. Stoke is pushing it admittedly, but Cheshire maybe the boundary laterally across England. Does that rule out Hull? Need to check a map...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2013)

It's a bit of a hard one to define really.  Cheshire is probably about right west of the Pennines, but on the east side that would include Lincoln.  Sheffield isn't much further north though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a bit of a hard one to define really. Cheshire is probably about right west of the Pennines, but on the east side that would include Lincoln. Sheffield isn't much further north though


 
This is a debate to be had another day methinks.  But Manc is definitely North, as is Sheffield and the other Northern belt cities.

Lincoln I agree is dubious - north Midlands probably. Discuss.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Lincoln I agree is dubious - north Midlands probably. Discuss.


If we go by latitude alone, according to Google Maps it seems that Lincoln is as northerly as Chester. What really will screw things up is that Lincoln is further north than Crewe (which in turn is as northerly as Mansfield, which is usually considered Midlands), which being Cheshire just about makes it I feel... just.


----------



## longdog (Jun 29, 2013)

Loads from Hull that I'm posting before Roadie has a chance to...


----------



## longdog (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

Damn it, I wanted to post the one of the oil barge going up the river!   

A few more from last night's meanderings:



The west end of the new footbridge over the river.



Ghost advertising in the Dukeries, with obligatory white phone box.



Whitefriargate: used to be the best shopping street in Hull, but declining now since St Stephens has attracted trade to the other side of the city centre.



From the footbridge, with _Rix Eagle_ passing under Myton Bridge.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

Carr Lane, with what the local paper described as the 'iconic' Portland Hotel.  Think they were confusing 'iconic' with 'eyesore.'  Now being turned into student flats.



A bit further up, looking towards Ferensway.  The rather handsome lad in the white T-Shirt had nothing to do with my taking this photo.  Honest.



From the west end of the station, looking out over Anlaby Road.



The bus station.



Station concourse.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is a debate to be had another day methinks. But Manc is definitely North, as is Sheffield and the other Northern belt cities.
> 
> Lincoln I agree is dubious - north Midlands probably. Discuss.


 
Interestingly I am now the UK North rep at work. Where the North starts has been decided by my bosses in America. They have basically drawn a line kind of from Cleethorpes to just above Liverpool. So Manchester is in the north...Sheffield is not...its in the West. Apparently 



(Actually it's been worked out on postcodes and number of customers in each area but still...I find it weird!)


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is a debate to be had another day methinks. But Manc is definitely North, as is Sheffield and the other Northern belt cities.
> 
> Lincoln I agree is dubious - north Midlands probably. Discuss.


 
Something like this IMO:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 34575
> 
> Carr Lane, with what the local paper described as the 'iconic' Portland Hotel. Think they were confusing 'iconic' with 'eyesore.' Now being turned into student flats.


 
It always amuses me how local rags do this sort of thing.  The seem to have a different form of vision to the rest of us.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

Pearson's bar, on the corner of Princes Avenue and Spring Bank, on the site of the old Botanic Gardens railway station.



From the same spot, looking up 'Prinny Ave.'  Note the street wombles angels who patrol the area picking up drunks.  You can just see the Thai restaurant we had dinner in behind them: first time I'd been in there, and very nice it was too.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

Planning a trip around West Yorks for today. I'm heading West to Bingley but after that I'm free. Any requests for mundane towns I should visit?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Interestingly I am now the UK North rep at work. Where the North starts has been decided by my bosses in America. They have basically drawn a line kind of from Cleethorpes to just above Liverpool. So Manchester is in the north...Sheffield is not...its in the West. Apparently
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually it's been worked out on postcodes and number of customers in each area but still...I find it weird!)


 
As I'm more sober than I was last night, I've had a look at this. There is our very own Wikipedia page:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_England

which contains a map of the North as defined by HMRC:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So they consider the border to be Cheshire / Greater Manchester / West Yorkshire / South Yorkshire / and Hull (I can't remember the county name - Hullshire?), but Derbyshire isn't included.

and also a road sign which always made me happy when travelling from the dreaded south:


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Planning a trip around West Yorks for today. I'm heading West to Bingley but after that I'm free. Any requests for mundane towns I should visit?


 
Halifax?

Actually, me and longdog were on about this last night.  There are a few gaps in this thread - not much of Sheffield despite its size (and RIP e19896 who'd have won this thread easily.  ), nothing of Bingley, Halifax and similar west Yorkshire towns, and nothing of Barnsley, Bradford or even York.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Halifax?
> 
> Actually, me and longdog were on about this last night. There are a few gaps in this thread - not much of Sheffield despite its size (and RIP e19896 who'd have won this thread easily.  ), nothing of Bingley, Halifax and similar west Yorkshire towns, and nothing of Barnsley, Bradford or even York.


 
I grew up in Halifax and my folks still live there, so next time I'm over I'll take some snaps. Might pop in on my way back from Bradford today if I can be arsed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Halifax?
> 
> Actually, me and longdog were on about this last night. There are a few gaps in this thread - not much of Sheffield despite its size (and RIP e19896 who'd have won this thread easily.  ), nothing of Bingley, Halifax and similar west Yorkshire towns, and nothing of Barnsley, Bradford or even York.


 
But York is a beautiful city, so there might be a dearth of mundanity there.  I need to go there again as it is one of my favourite cities.

I'm going to an exhibition at dinnertime at the John Rylands Library, so after that I might go on a wander.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Planning a trip around West Yorks for today. I'm heading West to Bingley but after that I'm free. Any requests for mundane towns I should visit?


 
How about Keighley?  I've never been, and always wondered what it was like - the place with the stupid name!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How about Keighley? I've never been, and always wondered what it was like - the place with the stupid name!


 
That's an idea. It's on the same train line too.

Okay, Shipley, Bingley, Keighley, back to Bradford and maybe Halifax today.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I grew up in Halifax and my folks still live there, so next time I'm over I'll take some snaps. Might pop in on my way back from Bradford today if I can be arsed.


 
My sister - winterinmoscow - used to live just outside Bradford. I don't know it, and I was slightly surprised to hear her compare it very unfavourably to Hull. You can see how prosperous it once was, but now terribly run down, and while Hull's also poor and run down, it also has a thriving arts sector, small but buzzing live music circuit, tremendous pubs, a relatively large gay scene for its size, a load of museums and galleries and the whole Princes Ave/Newland Ave 'scene' - none of which she says you'll find in Bradford. 'Not a well place' was her judgement on it.  I'd be interested to see for myself...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> 'Not a well place' was her judgement on it. I'd be interested to see for myself...


 
That is spot on from my experiences of Bradford. A city in terminal decline once its reason for existence (the textile industry) disappeared. A shame, as it does have some nice buildings.

Bradford does have a penchant for serial killing too, so be careful if you visit.  

Saltaire is lovely though - I would post some pics of this but it is disqualified from this thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> That's an idea. It's on the same train line too.
> 
> Okay, Shipley, Bingley, Keighley, back to Bradford and maybe Halifax today.


 
Look forward to the good pics later.  Keighley always makes me think of that 80s song 'Keighley, is it too late to say I'm sorry'.   Or perhaps this is just a figment of my imagination - I can't tell for sure! 

I've decided my plan of action for this afternoon - just south of the city centre around Ardwick, and the start of both Stockport Road and Hyde Road. Nicely run down area that should yield some good pictures. If I'm not mugged for my phone that is!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

Having mentioned it, this thread needs some Newland Avenue:









The St Johns. At one time the best pub in Hull or, indeed, anywhere. No longer, sadly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

I like the way Sainsbury's has altered it's fascia to recognise it is located at what must be a well-known local landmark.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like the way Sainsbury's has altered it's fascia to recognise it is located at what must be a well-known local landmark.


 
Jacksons are quite a big local food firm. Their bakery wafts a pleasant smell over my garden when the wind's in the right direction.  However, they sold their retail arm to Sainsbury's about ten years ago. For a while it was branded as 'Sainsbury's at Jacksons,' but that didn't last long. Now it's just Sainsbury's, albeit in a lot of cases in nice old Jacksons shops like that one.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Something like this IMO:
> 
> View attachment 34580


Out of pure spite and personal prejudice, I would rather that line was drawn above Stoke-on-Trent. The North starts with Congleton and Crewe - end of.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

bit more leeds..



crumbling nhs




free bus



knit cave



old-fashioned LSsicks party



and a bit of sheffied lol - got off the megabus at meadowhall cos i was bored of it. thought i'd have a nice sit down in the sunshine.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How about Keighley? I've never been, and always wondered what it was like - the place with the stupid name!


It's okay. Swarthy spent ten years there before I rescued him. It really does sound like a prison sentence!


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> My sister - winterinmoscow - used to live just outside Bradford. I don't know it, and I was slightly surprised to hear her compare it very unfavourably to Hull. You can see how prosperous it once was, but now terribly run down, and while Hull's also poor and run down, it also has a thriving arts sector, small but buzzing live music circuit, tremendous pubs, a relatively large gay scene for its size, a load of museums and galleries and the whole Princes Ave/Newland Ave 'scene' - none of which she says you'll find in Bradford. 'Not a well place' was her judgement on it. I'd be interested to see for myself...


 

Good place for a curry, not much else. They need to bring all the businesses on Leeds road into the centre, somehow.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Something like this IMO:
> 
> View attachment 34580


 
Interesting to see where you've drawn the line.

I was going to say something to the effect that (having lived in both), I'd put Lincoln and Stoke-upon-Trent*  in 'midlands' (although you seem to refuse to accept the existence of that concept) but even the northern edges of Stoke-on-Trent* (e.g. Tunstall) and north Lincolnshire places like Grimsby and Scunthorpe in 'north'

Alternatively, from the south london perspective, there are more bands, as follows from the south -

Abroad / foreigners
the Sea
the seaside
the country
where the stockbrokers live
*South London*
The River
posh bits
north london (ugh)
places like Watford
Up North
Scotland
The north pole (quite near Scotland isn't it?)



* - different concepts.  'Stoke-upon-Trent' is one of the six towns (just 'Stoke' locally), 'Stoke-on-Trent' is the whole lot, of which the buses now show 'City Centre' when they mean Hanley.  

'The Potteries' might or might not include Newcastle under Lyme depending on who you ask, but it's most certainly not part of Stoke on Trent.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Interesting to see where you've drawn the line.
> 
> I was going to say something to the effect that (having lived in both), I'd put Lincoln and Stoke-upon-Trent* in 'midlands' (although you seem to refuse to accept the existence of that concept) but even the northern edges of Stoke-on-Trent* (e.g. Tunstall) and north Lincolnshire places like Grimsby and Scunthorpe in 'north'.


 
Tbf I wasn't very serious and just drew a line across a map without really thinking much about it, at least in the west. I tend to think of Stoke as north, but perhaps I should have drawn the line a bit north of it. In Lincolnshire I deliberately drew it north of Lincoln, which I think of as Midlands, but south of Grimsby, which definitely seems northern to me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Tbf I wasn't very serious and just drew a line across a map without really thinking much about it, at least in the west. I tend to think of Stoke as north, but perhaps I should have drawn the line a bit north of it. In Lincolnshire I deliberately drew it north of Lincoln, which I think of as Midlands, but south of Grimsby, which definitely seems northern to me.


 
dunno.  Longton definitely felt midlands when I was there.  Stoke felt like it was still the 1950s, Hanley could have been the midlands / north borderline, Tunstall definitely felt like the north.

And  at the pictures of Hull.  Didn't go there a great deal when I lived in Lincoln, but it certainly has interesting bits.

I did have a brief fling with someone who lived in Withernsea.  That would probably qualify as mundane on most scores...  (Withernsea, I mean, not him, although now I stop and think about it...)


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

this balances out shipley's clock tower


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

i think they're doing a dyslexic ymca


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I did have a brief fling with someone who lived in Withernsea. That would probably qualify as mundane on most scores... (Withernsea, I mean, not him, although now I stop and think about it...)


 


On the east coast, all of the resorts look down on the one to the south.  Whitby looks down on Scarborough, Scarborough looks down on Bridlington, Bridlington looks down on Hornsea, and they all look down on Withernsea.  And rightly so, 'cos it's a hole.

(Says a man who grew up in Hornsea)


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 29, 2013)

Can you guess where it is?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Can you guess where it is?


 
Morcambe?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Morcambe?


 
Hurray! You have won some slightly undercooked chips in a cone!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Hurray! You have won some slightly undercooked chips in a cone!


 
Excellent! First thing I've got right on this thread so far I think! 

But do the chips come with scraps?  I demand scraps with me chips!


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'd put Lincoln and Stoke-upon-Trent* in 'midlands' (although you seem to refuse to accept the existence of that concept) but even the northern edges of Stoke-on-Trent* (e.g. Tunstall) and north Lincolnshire places like Grimsby and Scunthorpe in 'north'
> * - different concepts. 'Stoke-upon-Trent' is one of the six towns (just 'Stoke' locally), 'Stoke-on-Trent' is the whole lot, of which the buses now show 'City Centre' when they mean Hanley.
> 
> 'The Potteries' might or might not include Newcastle under Lyme depending on who you ask, but it's most certainly not part of Stoke on Trent.


Nah, let the Midlands deal with the Potteries, the North starts with the Cheshire border! Although the Midlands are also very welcome to Crewe as well.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Excellent! First thing I've got right on this thread so far I think!
> 
> But do the chips come with scraps? I demand scraps with me chips!


 
My boyfriend is all about scraps. I had never heard of them before. As we are both vegetarian, it seems odd he wants to eat bits of fishy smelling batter of a fish.   I am initiated into barm cake world (the theme park that never happened)  and bloody love parched peas.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> My boyfriend is all about scraps. I had never heard of them before. As we are both vegetarian, it seems odd he wants to eat bits of fishy smelling batter of a fish.  I am initiated into barm cake world (the theme park that never happened) and bloody love parched peas.


 
But do you like pease pudding as well?  Pease pudding and ham stotties are gorgeous (you could replace the ham with a veggie option though).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

John Dalton Street mundanity today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Deansgate looking from the John Rylands Library.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Unusually-coloured painted picnic tables in Albert Square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Why are so many new buildings really dull?  This one is within sight of the lovely town hall and directly opposite the equally lovely art gallery, so a shame to have something there that is so mundane and lacking in character.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Some decorative brickwork in a wall in Chinatown.



And a shop name that always amuses me.  The translation is probably Bingo Wings.  Although I do know there is a shop in Hong Kong called Fuk Tat which is far better.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

The car park entrance at the back of the truly awful Piccadilly Plaza complex.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Three more pictures of the old Labour Exchange.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Escape tunnel....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Pointless pointy pointedly boring modern building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

A plaque I've never noticed before, commemorating a demo by unemployed in 1931 who were forcibly dispersed using fire hoses.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Fairfield Street entrance to Piccadilly, showing the Victorian engineering that holds the whole structure up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

A long since closed butty shop/bakery.  I think it has always been closed ever since I've lived in Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Some more mundane sites by the Manky Way.



I love all the angles in this picture.  Maths geeky heaven.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

A weir as the River Medlock dives under built up areas.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Some beguiling views around Ardwick Green.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

A building being taken over by nature.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Absolutely charmless bus depot.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

An especially nicely mundane building.  Seemingly formerly a branch of Kwik Save, and since morphed in some kind of discount furniture shop.  As it was open to access on all sides I took four pictures so you can get the full sense of how tatty the building is.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Boring block of flats:



Boring office block:



Boring:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

The gateway to HEAVEN! 



Geri this is your favourite factory.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But do you like pease pudding as well? Pease pudding and ham stotties are gorgeous (you could replace the ham with a veggie option though).


 
I tried pease pudding for the first time about two months ago (aged 31).

#Northernshame


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I tried pease pudding for the first time about two months ago (aged 31).
> 
> #Northernshame


 
My god you must have had a sheltered upbringing young man!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My god you must have had a sheltered upbringing young man!


 
I was the most annoying, picky eater kid you can imagine. Unfortunately my parents indulged me, so I grew up eating what I wanted (microchips were a favourite for a long time  ).

Now I eat anything and everything


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Being Manchester, another set of obligatory arches.



And a close up of the building with the strange pointy thing on top.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

A can of pease pudding to whoever correctly guesses what is housed in this building.  I had to scuttle around it to find out myself as it is very counter-intuitive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Methinks someone had an unpleasant experience that spurred them on to writing this on a hoarding.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was the most annoying, picky eater kid you can imagine. Unfortunately my parents indulged me, so I grew up eating what I wanted (microchips were a favourite for a long time  ).
> 
> Now I eat anything and everything


 
We were made to eat whatever was put in front us, no arguments.  Or we'd have it for the next meal, etc.  You wouldn't have survived in our house!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2013)

Going back to the previous discussion about missing places: we need more Teesside on here. Do you go back to Stockton much farmerbarleymow?

I'll try to get some boro pics next time I'm home. Should be pretty easy to fill a camera


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Going back to the previous discussion about missing places: we need more Teesside on here. Do you go back to Stockton much farmerbarleymow?
> 
> I'll try to get some boro pics next time I'm home. Should be pretty easy to fill a camera


 
Not been back for years, and don't have any photos of the area at all (that I've taken).

In the Boro any area over the border should be good, and Park End estate if it is still as tatty as it was when I was a kid.  A picture of the Lowcocks depot would be good if it is still there (I remember collecting the empties for the deposit to spend on sweets).  That's just off Newport Road, near the big roundabout under the A66.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry, the thought of going to Keighley was too much I didn't make it, so have thrown in a few shots of Halifax and Huddersfield to make up.

*Bingley*











Stopped for a pint here:


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

*Shipley*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

The B & B HQ is especially nasty!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not been back for years, and don't have any photos of the area at all (that I've taken).
> 
> In the Boro any area over the border should be good, and Park End estate if it is still as tatty as it was when I was a kid. A picture of the Lowcocks depot would be good if it is still there (I remember collecting the empties for the deposit to spend on sweets). That's just off Newport Road, near the big roundabout under the A66.


 
"Over the border" I'm not sure I'd dare get my camera out. Last time I went anywhere near it it was just full of crackheads being aggressive and begging!

Park End is where I grew up and it's even worse than ever now. It might be because I was from there, or because I was young, but when I lived there it didn't seem too bad. But now when I go back it feels worse every time. My Dad still lives there.

Lowcocks shut down years ago but I think a few years back there was talks of it opening back up again. Not sure whether that happened or not.

Grove Hill is the biggest shock for me. They've knocked most of it down and there's only a few houses left where people have refused to move/sell. The streets are still there and you can see where the houses were, but it's just like a wasteland. Would be good for some pics


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

*Bradford*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

*Halifax*









*Huddersfield*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

While in Shipley I met a bloke in the market who makes a living selling mundane pictures of the north. I asked him about prints of the clock tower and he didn't have any for sale but would upload one tonight on his blog for me.

He's just gone and done that! 

http://geofftynanphotography.tumblr.com/


I also had a look at how you get in. There's a hole just above the entrance to the market. With a ladder, a leg up and couple of other people I could get to the top


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> While in Shipley I met a bloke in the market who makes a living selling mundane pictures of the north. I asked him about prints of the clock tower and he didn't have any for sale but would upload one tonight on his blog for me.
> 
> He's just gone and done that!
> 
> http://geofftynanphotography.tumblr.com/


i think that's some kind of karmic passing on of good deeds.
(i'm normally a total sceptic btw)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i think that's some kind of karmic passing on of good deeds.
> (i'm normally a total sceptic btw)


 
Just emailed him to say thank you


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I tried pease pudding for the first time about two months ago (aged 31).
> 
> #Northernshame




It's all we eat when I visit my Nan in Seaham!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> *Bradford*


 
That must have been designed by manufacturers of anti-depressant drugs - calculated to destroy any vestiges of happiness the denizens of Bradford possess, and send them rushing to their doctor for a prescription.



machine cat said:


>


 
They have a vertical ice skating rink?  Is there a rink on each floor of the block, and does it have slopes between floors like an icy version of snakes and ladders?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They have a vertical ice skating rink?


it's on the first or second floor iirc. no idea what's above/below it


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2013)

Some old ones


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

I haven't been to the ice skating rink for about 20 years. Not sure if it's still open tbh.

Bradford was brilliant. I don't know why people put it down so much. The buildings and people are so much nicer than the flat, boring 'hey-look-at-me-I've-got-wine-bars-and-flash-shopping-centres' Leeds.

Although I did spot this:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I am initiated into barm cake world (the theme park that never happened) and bloody love parched peas.


 
Has anyone else had the experience of trying to explain to a southerner what a barm cake is?  They look all confused (bless them!), and seem to struggle with the concept of bread being called cake.  You can up the ante by mentioning a pasty barm.  That totally throws the poor dears. 

Same goes for dinnertime.  I've always called it that - 'lunch' does not exist in my vocabulary, except in the phrases 'luncheon meat' and 'luncheon vouchers'.  I do enjoy saying that I'm free for a meeting after dinner - cue a confused look wondering why you've offered to meet them in the evening after work.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

_angel_ said:


>


 


I see that the X6 is due


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Has anyone else had the experience of trying to explain to a southerner what a barm cake is? They look all confused (bless them!), and seem to struggle with the concept of bread being called cake. You can up the ante by mentioning a pasty barm. That totally throws the poor dears.
> 
> Same goes for dinnertime. I've always called it that - 'lunch' does not exist in my vocabulary, except in the phrases 'luncheon meat' and 'luncheon vouchers'. I do enjoy saying that I'm free for a meeting after dinner - cue a confused look wondering why you've offered to meet them in the evening after work.


 
They're called baps round here 

Sadly 'lunch' has slowly made it's way into everyday use for me 

I am trying my hardest to make it 'dinner' again. But the evening meal always has and always will be 'tea'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> It's all we eat when I visit my Nan in Seaham!


 
You must fart like a brass band after gorging on pease pudding!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> They're called baps round here
> 
> Sadly 'lunch' has slowly made it's way into everyday use for me
> 
> I am trying my hardest to make it 'dinner' again. But the evening meal always has and always will be 'tea'


 
Baps are also good (in the bread sense, as I'm not interested in the other type), and I happily use that too.  Barms, baps, stotties, fagees.  All good Northern names for bread.

But swearing like that is clearly unacceptable.  Saying 'lunch' in the North is the equivalent of high treason!  We must not accept those soft southern ways.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> "Over the border" I'm not sure I'd dare get my camera out. Last time I went anywhere near it it was just full of crackheads being aggressive and begging!
> 
> Park End is where I grew up and it's even worse than ever now. It might be because I was from there, or because I was young, but when I lived there it didn't seem too bad. But now when I go back it feels worse every time. My Dad still lives there.
> 
> ...


 
I remember going through Park End on a bus when I was probably early teens, and saw the first all-metal bus shelters in my life. A sign of how rough an area is, if even safety reinforced glass can't be used! It is quite common nowadays though - it is uncommon to see a glass bus shelter in Manchester, apart from the city centre.

There are another few areas that'd be good - Portrack industrial estate, from the Stockton end right to the incinerator/A19 flyover. The road from Boro to Stockton that runs alongside the A66 - that is quite rubbish, and runs past the old train marshalling yards. Any chemical or steel site, open or abandoned of course.

Redcar is good too - don't forget to get a pic of Pacitto's!

I've got 'fond' memories of a party me and friends went to there aged about 16, and we were hammered by the time we got off the train in Redcar. Don't remember any of the party, and when we headed to the station to go home we realised we'd missed the last train. So for some reason we thought it sensible to walk the however many miles it is back to Stockton. It was 23 December, so freezing, and we stole some coats left in a box by a charity shop to keep warm.* We walked and walked, off our faces, and I finally gave up opposite an Asda in South Bank, and slept in a bush by the side of a road. Woke up by horns and other industrial noises in the early hours, and was so dehydrated I tried to eat some of the leaves of the bushes reckoning that they contained water. No - just bitter and nasty, and I ended up with bits of vivid green leaves stuck on my teeth and around my mouth. Wandered through the area until I found my way to Boro bus station, and the kind bus driver let me on with an invalid ticket back to Stockton. He probably took pity on me given the strange coat I was wearing and the adornment of shrubbery leaves on my face! 

*Edit to add - I've now remembered that I wore what must have been a ladies long woollen coat with a large fur neck trim, underneath my own long woollen coat. I must have looked a right freak!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember going through Park End on a bus when I was probably early teens, and saw the first all-metal bus shelters in my life. A sign of how rough an area is, if even safety reinforced glass can't be used! It is quite common nowadays though - it is rare to see a glass bus shelter in Manchester, apart from the city centre.
> 
> There are another few areas that'd be good - Portrack industrial estate, from the Stockton end right to the incinerator/A19 flyover. The road from Boro to Stockton that runs alongside the A66 - that is quite rubbish, and runs past the old train marshalling yards. Any chemical or steel site, open or abandoned.


 
It is/was rough aye, but I think its reputation is undeserved. It's funny you mention the all-metal bus shelters as that's something I hadn't even been aware of (possibly because I'm from there). But since moving to other places, I've noticed 'safety' things which suggest a place is really rough.

Like in Leeds, quite a few areas (including where I live now) have metal bars in front of the front door. I've never seen that anywhere else!

And in Manchester, the off licences have those cages or plastic screens all the way around them so that you have to ask the guy/girl to get your beers for you and pass it through a hatch. In fact, there's one in Chorlton where they don't even let you in the shop. You queue on the street and there's a hatch/window to the outside, like an all night garage.

Speaking of petrol stations, there's one on Wilmslow Road which has a 'bouncer' on the door, and you have to pay for your petrol in advance, and they only let one person at a time inside the shop. Again, never seen it anywhere else!

Crazy stuff.



farmerbarleymow said:


> Redcar is good too - don't forget to get a pic of Pacitto's!
> 
> I've got 'fond' memories of a party me and friends went to there aged about 16, and we were hammered by the time we got off the train in Redcar. Don't remember any of the party, and when we headed to the station to go home we realised we'd missed the last train. So for some reason we thought it sensible to walk the however many miles it is back to Stockton. It was 23 December, so freezing, and we stole some coats left in a box by a charity shop to keep warm. We walked and walked, off our faces, and I finally gave up opposite an Asda in South Bank, and slept in a bush by the side of a road. Woke up by horns and other industrial noises in the early hours, and was so dehydrated I tried to eat some of the leaves of the bushes reckoning that they contained water. No - just bitter and nasty, and I ended up with bits of vivid green leaves stuck on my teeth and around my mouth. Wandered through the area until I found my way to Boro bus station, and the kind bus driver let me on with an invalid ticket back to Stockton. He probably took pity on me given the strange coat I was wearing and the adornment of shrubbery leaves on my face!


 
I was in Redcar two weeks ago and didn't get any pics (apart from the one I posted on the Ugly Mug thread up the 'vertical pier'). 

Amazing story there, though! Had me properly laughing out loud.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Brazenose Square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Moseley Street looking towards Piccadilly Gardens.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Views down each street from the junction of Moseley Street and Princess Street.  There may be some nice buildings in shot, but do not be confused - it is still mundane to those who live here!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Random back street behind Piccadilly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Westminster House bordering Piccadilly Gardens.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Back street off Aytoun Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Not quite what the developers had in mind...


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Views down each street from the junction of Moseley Street and Princess Street. There may be some nice buildings in shot, but do not be confused - it is still mundane to those who live here!


 
There's two types of mundane picture I reckon: those which are of every day things, and those which are of quite nice/spectacular things, but the shot itself is mundane.

Both are welcome here


----------



## Tom A (Jun 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> And in Manchester, the off licences have those cages or plastic screens all the way around them so that you have to ask the guy/girl to get your beers for you and pass it through a hatch. In fact, there's one in Chorlton where they don't even let you in the shop. You queue on the street and there's a hatch/window to the outside, like an all night garage.


I know the Spar on Piccadilly used to bouncer restricting the number of people who can go in late at night. I have seen the plastic screens in a few places though, regardless of how "rough" it is (Chorlton is well documented as an affluent area other than the Merseybank and Nell Lane/Arrowfield Road estates), my local (and expensive, so I go to Asda or Aldi instead) offy in Hulme has them, as does the A&S in Withington (again, hardly the roughest part of Manchester).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Some random mill in Ardwick.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2013)

I walked past all that half an hour ago.  

Come to kraak farmer. Ill buy you a pint. You like grindcore yeah?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Stockport Road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Random mill-type view.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Attractive office block.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

I had the suspicion that this may have contained shitty nappies, but for obvious reasons didn't get my hands dirty in looking into it further...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But swearing like that is clearly unacceptable. Saying 'lunch' in the North is the equivalent of high treason! We must not accept those soft southern ways.


 
I can change!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> I walked past all that half an hour ago.
> 
> Come to kraak farmer. Ill buy you a pint. You like grindcore yeah?


 
Good for meeting for a beer, but no idea where kraak is, or what grindcore is!  I'm showing my age, or my sheer mundane-ness!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it's on the first or second floor iirc. no idea what's above/below it


 
Stop ruining my childish dreams of a multi-storey ice-skate-athon palace!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I can change!


 
I'll be monitoring you here, and will note every time you swear on this matter.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Good for meeting for a beer, but no idea where kraak is, or what grindcore is!  I'm showing my age, or my sheer mundane-ness!


Northern quarter, just round the corner from soup kitchen. think were heading out for a pint elsewhere soon though. Guess you live local?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> Northern quarter, just round the corner from soup kitchen. think were heading out for a pint elsewhere soon though. Guess you live local?


 
Yeah, in the city centre.  Let me know where and I'll let you know if I can make it. Bear in mind I've already had a bottle and half of wine....


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

Some more from today:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

On yer bike!


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, in the city centre.  Let me know where and I'll let you know if I can make it. Bear in mind I've already had a bottle and half of wine....


57 Thomas st if you fancy it mate. I'm waering a camoflage blazer and an Andy Warhol tshirt x


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I know the Spar on Piccadilly used to bouncer restricting the number of people who can go in late at night. I have seen the plastic screens in a few places though, regardless of how "rough" it is (Chorlton is well documented as an affluent area other than the Merseybank and Nell Lane/Arrowfield Road estates), my local (and expensive, so I go to Asda or Aldi instead) offy in Hulme has them, as does the A&S in Withington (again, hardly the roughest part of Manchester).


 
Quite a few places have security, including places you wouldn't expect, even in the city centre.  Mancunians are obviously habitual crims.  Tut tut - a hotbed of criminality!  I'm not a native, so of course am a law-abiding citizen.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> 57 Thomas st if you fancy it mate. I'm waering a camoflage blazer and an Andy Warhol tshirt x


 
I know where that is, but I think I should stay in given I've had a skinfull already.  Don't want to be chucked out after staggering around!

If you out and about another time just let me know.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2013)

No worries. I end up here a couple of times a month atm, reckon we can make sure our paths cross another time


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> No worries. I end up here a couple of times a month atm, reckon we can make sure our paths cross another time


 
PM me next time your due and we can sort something out.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone ever been to Rochdale? It looks like a right shithole. 




Might have to pay a visit next week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> It looks like a right shithole.  Might have to pay a visit next week.


 


This thread could start a new trend for shit days out


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> This thread could start a new trend for shit days out


 

Are you suggesting a shit northern town meet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Are you suggesting a shit northern town meet?


 
After the drag meet


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Anyone ever been to Rochdale? It looks like a right shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I was working there last month. Christ its shit. MacDonalds left town in 2009, it's a total depressing wasteland. Nice town hall though.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> After the drag meet


 
Oh, that one we tried arrange two years ago?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Oh, that one we tried arrange two years ago?


 
We could always combine the two? Drag meet in Boro?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> Oh yeah, I was working there last month. Christ its shit. MacDonalds left town in 2009, it's a total depressing wasteland. Nice town hall though.


 
Rochdale it is then 





neonwilderness said:


> We could always combine the two? Drag meet in Boro?


 


Boro - nothing but pubs and pasty shops


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Anyone ever been to Rochdale? It looks like a right shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I worked there years ago - absolute dump. Nice town hall as has been said. But not much else going for it sadly. But they do now have the tram line so have a way out to civilisation!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Boro - nothing but pubs and pasty shops


 
Where's Fez909? He'll know the highlights (and lowlights) of the Boro.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Where's Fez909? He'll know the highlights (and lowlights) of the Boro.


 


I'm a little estranged from Middlesbrough these days but I think I could still muster up a tour of the less shit parts of town. Or the more mundane parts, if that's the aim 

And party shops are nothing new, nor representative of boro these days. There's a few decent-_ish_ food places opened recently (the last 5 years) which have moved it into the 90s, at least.

There's now an Ahkbar's* which seems to be the height of sophistication in the town, to go with its new modern art gallery and sculptures 

*It closes down every now and then when immigration do their checks and half the staff get deported.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I worked there years ago - absolute dump. Nice town hall as has been said. But not much else going for it sadly. But they do now have the tram line so have a way out to civilisation!


 
I've only ever been to Rochdale bus station, but the town itself can't have a lot going for it as even McDonald's closed their only branch in town a few years ago. Not a good sign


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But they do now have the tram line so have a way out to civilisation!


 
It will only confuse them!

Drove through Rochdale today as it happens. Also used to work there - Town Hall is a nice building.  

I suppose there must be something fun to do there...there just has to be.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 34648


 
That's a magnificent building!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Has anyone else had the experience of trying to explain to a southerner what a barm cake is? They look all confused (bless them!), and seem to struggle with the concept of bread being called cake. You can up the ante by mentioning a pasty barm. That totally throws the poor dears.
> 
> Same goes for dinnertime. I've always called it that - 'lunch' does not exist in my vocabulary, except in the phrases 'luncheon meat' and 'luncheon vouchers'. I do enjoy saying that I'm free for a meeting after dinner - cue a confused look wondering why you've offered to meet them in the evening after work.


 
I said to a kid at school the other afternoon, 'what are you having for your dinner?' 
Cue confused look and 'we've already had it, Miss, can't you remember?'


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 30, 2013)

Which part of Mancs is the Jewish community based in?  Not long until it takes over London as the biggest Orthodox community in the UK I hear.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I make a request Leeds dwellers/workers... a pic of the Yorkshire Post Building (well old Yorkshire post building now) Clock. Whenever we drive up north seeing that is the point I feel I am home  ....even though there is still about an hour until we reach the Dales!!

Plus it is a pretty grim building


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Which part of Mancs is the Jewish community based in? Not long until it takes over London as the biggest Orthodox community in the UK I hear.


 
It is largely based around Bury New Road I think.  Not an area I tend to pass through that often so can't be certain.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> That's a magnificent building!


 
That's the back of the town hall, and it is a gorgeous building. Grade I listed as you'd expect. The building on the left, connected via a 1st floor bridge, is the town hall extension (grade II*) - I posted a pic earlier of two red phone boxes which was taken with this as the backdrop.

And next to that is the central library (Grade II*), and these three make up what they call the civic core of the city. A very nice part of town, with lots of nice Victorian buildings around them.

I've not got any pictures showing the main frontage myself*, so here are the Wikipedia pages:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Town_Hall

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Town_Hall_Extension

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Central_Library

The clock 'bongs' the hour really nicely too - I can hear it from my flat if the wind is in the right direction. 

*edit to add - dug through my photos and found some of the town hall, extension and library, and here they are. Mundane enough for people who live here, so qualify I think.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I make a request Leeds dwellers/workers... a pic of the Yorkshire Post Building (well old Yorkshire post building now) Clock. Whenever we drive up north seeing that is the point I feel I am home  ....even though there is still about an hour until we reach the Dales!!
> 
> Plus it is a pretty grim building


i'm having a mundane photopgraphy scamper today. was going to try focus on hyde park christmas, but will ask if we can take a detour


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going to bob out too in a bit, but not sure if I'll take many pics, as my legs are a bit achy after all my trekking. This last week or so I've clocked up around 20 miles taking mundane pictures - I'm chronically unfit and it is showing!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I make a request Leeds dwellers/workers... a pic of the Yorkshire Post Building (well old Yorkshire post building now) Clock. Whenever we drive up north seeing that is the point I feel I am home  ....even though there is still about an hour until we reach the Dales!!
> 
> Plus it is a pretty grim building



I'll see what I can do


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

The first of several in my series of Inappropiately Situated Bunting in a Castle Setting


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

The traffic cone gave me a real sense of history.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)

they took this^^^ and replaced it with that


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> they took this^^^ and replaced it with that


 
I won't press 'like' in case that is seen as condoning the hideousness modernity...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Back alley leading towards Dale Street. Nice old buildings on the left, so they built an incredibly bland building opposite in black brick, just to be sure it properly blended in with the surroundings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

An attractive car park.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

sorry QOG, could't fit the YEP clock in today 


should be able to do it tomorrow or tuesday x


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Back alley leading towards Dale Street.
> 
> View attachment 34691


 
One of the best photos on this thead Such an utter contrast between old and new. I like old But then I think of olden days dentistry and childbirth and tell myself to stop my idealised version of the past as on big James Herriot in medieval times fantasy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> sorry QOG, could't fit the YEP clock in today
> 
> 
> should be able to do it tomorrow or tuesday x


That's okay  

Been trying to explain the absolute joy of this thread to Mr.QofG's but he just doesn't understand...being a southerner and all!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

The name 'clampdown' is perhaps an unfortunate juxtaposition with a sex shop. Makes me instantly think of nipple clamps.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to Manchester!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

The shops in Manchester cater for both the old and the young.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

This has been like this for years (as you can tell from the rather nice greenery). 

The building that was on this corner was leaning dangerously and the council hurriedly sealed off the street (a busy bus route) and it was promptly demolished before it collapsed of its own accord.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

What a splendid service!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Two showing the old façade of the Arndale Centre.  I've never understood why they didn't re-clad the entire centre when they tarted it up following the IRA bomb.  The new cladding stops abruptly and it looks rather odd.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Like my new outfit?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Backstreets in Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

This makes me think of Binns in the Boro for some reason - Fez909 will know this department store. It was more attractive than this pic of course.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

And here follows a selection of boring office buildings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

A former Bank of England branch.

They used to live at a Grade I listed building in King Street, but moved to this one in the 70s I think. The back of the building has gates which I gather used to lead to the vaults so bullion could be shipped in easily.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_Chambers


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Two nice gargoyles on the Crown Court. Mundane to me at any rate as I pass them often.





And a canal bank that is closed to the public - for obvious reasons given it is directly against the Crown Court.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

One of my favourite street names, and quite an odd one all things considered.  It really should have a diamante-effect sign to do it proper justice I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Mundane car park doorway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

A collection of mismatched old buildings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Keep Britain Tidy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Is the out of order sign _really_ necessary?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 34723


 
Worst 'wine bar' ever I bet they recommend Blossom Hill for a classy function.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

grrr - will fix the rotation wobble soon


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Worst 'wine bar' ever I bet they recommend Blossom Hill for a classy function.


they do home made salad and quiche for a quid, seem really friendly (going by the fellas sitting outside whenever i've gone past), have been there for donkeys, and i look forward to sampling their wares and pool table


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> they do home made salad and quiche for a quid, seem really friendly (going by the fellas sitting outside whenever i've gone past), have been there for donkeys, and i look forward to sampling their wares and pool table


 
That's an absolute  bargain! *jets off to Leeds*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Worst 'wine bar' ever I bet they recommend Blossom Hill for a classy function.


 
I thought it looked in a very odd location. It looks like its in a discount centre car park - not exactly classy.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

it's one of the few non-offy boozeserving places in quite a large radius (this area was once a temperance zone). it's just at the side of the main road, with a few other shops. everything's discount centre in this bit - you need to go a bit further up the road to get things like a Proper Butcher, Bespoke Underwear and lots of Handmade-Designer-Soap-And-Things type shops


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I thought it looked in a very odd location. It looks like its in a discount centre car park - not exactly classy.


 
I now yearn to go for £1 pastry based delights. And alcohol Best Place Ever. I am easily swayed. Have you ever been to Ramsbottom? Brilliant bar/tapas place but with such a complicated array of 'offers' that you still wake a year later thinking that you should have gone for the four tapas and a bottle of wine option rather than the buy one tapas get one free because it has taken you a year to work out the price difference.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 34723


where? not chapeltown is  it??


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> where? not chapeltown is it??


might be


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

_angel_ said:


>


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> might be


I might have been in once, if it was.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Have you ever been to Ramsbottom?


no. but i want to now


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> no. but i want to now


 
It's my best chat up line


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I might have been in once, if it was.


how might you have found it if you did? 
(and yeah, it's chapeltown road. about a mile or so further up is the far more civilised chapel allerton - or chapel aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! - fonz stylee, with the thumbsup - as i like to call it, just to piss off my mates who've just moved up there)


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> It's my best chat up line


i'm yours, baby.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it's one of the few non-offy boozeserving places in quite a large radius (this area was once a temperance zone). it's just at the side of the main road, with a few other shops. everything's discount centre in this bit - you need to go a bit further up the road to get things like a Proper Butcher, Bespoke Underwear and lots of Handmade-Designer-Soap-And-Things type shops


 
Grange Over Sands nearish to Morecambe is that rare place, a fairy large gentrified Victorian town but with only one pub! And that one pub is Not All That. It does have the best bakery ever. A fiver makes you put on two stone. FIVE different types of vegetarian and vegan pasties- and rum ba-bas (swoons)


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> how might you have found it if you did?
> (and yeah, it's chapeltown road. about a mile or so further up is the far more civilised chapel allerton - or chapel aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! - fonz stylee, with the thumbsup - as i like to call it, just to piss off my mates who've just moved up there)


did it used to be a training outlet for catering workers? if so, I been once about 15 years ago


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i'm yours, baby.


 
You can buy dinner, I can't find that quid I had earlier...


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Grange Over Sands nearish to Morecambe is that rare place, a fairy large gentrified Victorian town but with only one pub! And that one pub is Not All That. It does have the best bakery ever. A fiver makes you put on two stone. FIVE different types of vegetarian and vegan pasties- and rum ba-bas (swoons)


oh god. i stayed at a youth centre called Castle Head up there when i was eleven, on a school holiday. i think it's been closed down since for health and safety violations, but i'm not sure 
e2a: nah, my old schoolmate lied to me   it's still going - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Head_Field_Centre
i still remember the ghost story about john wilkinson.

i would like to go back there  even more so now you've mentioned the bakery.



_angel_ said:


> did it used to be a training outlet for catering workers? if so, I been once about 15 years ago


i've not been around that long - i will ask though 



cyberfairy said:


> You can buy dinner, I can't find that quid I had earlier...


chips from the second best chippy in leeds it is then. salt and vinegar?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it's one of the few non-offy boozeserving places in quite a large radius (this area was once a temperance zone).


 
I remember Hyde Park area being called the dry square mile as it was built by temperance fanatics so no pubs allowed. It did make it slightly weird as pubs are so much a part of the fixtures and fittings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

_angel_ said:


>


 
I'd love to be able to buy a pub with that name!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> oh god. i stayed at a youth centre called Castle Head up there when i was eleven, on a school holiday. i think it's been closed down since for health and safety violations, but i'm not sure
> e2a: nah, my old schoolmate lied to me  it's still going - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Head_Field_Centre
> i still remember the ghost story about john wilkinson.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.hazelmerecafe.co.uk/bakeryshop.html
Nom. I like the way even though it looks dead posh, everything is well under two quid. I bought a cheese and onion pasty in ambleside and it was about four quid. I died a little inside and ate the bag too.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> no. but i want to now


We can meet up in Manc, get t'tram o'er to Bury, and ride t'East Lancs Railway there. I'm always up for a bit of vintage train action, me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> We can meet up in Manc, get t'tram o'er to Bury, and ride t'East Lancs Railway there. I'm always up for a bit of vintage train action, me.


 
http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

sounds good  apparently i'm being paid for the holiday i would've needed a tardis to take, so sometime after 16th july?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/


oooooo- http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/whats-on/elr-events/end-of-steam-festival/


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> sounds good  apparently i'm being paid for the holiday i would've needed a tardis to take, so sometime after 16th july?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a wonderful thing to do- I always get vaguely glammed up and pretend I'm in the past. Then get a bit chilly.


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> oooooo- http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/whats-on/elr-events/end-of-steam-festival/


Sounds good, but for an "end of steam" festival they really need to have No. 92220 _Evening Star_ there.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> oooooo- http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/whats-on/elr-events/end-of-steam-festival/


 







'78 yorkshire puddings me lovey?' (from east lancs railway website, not my pic)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd happily scoff the all puddings, and sod the beef!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd happily scoff the all puddings, and sod the beef!


 
With a well of gravy in the yorkies and a bit of mint sauce


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

hyde park christmas didn't really seem to be in full swing, so i'm trying again tomorrow.

i did meet these lovely people though (and they gave full permission to be put on The Internets) -  comedy background story to follow once i've ungiddied a bit ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> oooooo- http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/whats-on/elr-events/end-of-steam-festival/


 
I'd be up for this, but we'd have to decide on the details fairly soon, as no doubt tickets sell out fast. I'd be free the whole weekend so don't mind either day.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> hyde park christmas didn't really seem to be in full swing, so i'm trying again tomorrow.
> 
> i did meet these lovely people though (and they gave full permission to be put on The Internets) - comedy background story to follow once i've ungiddied a bit ..
> 
> View attachment 34727


 
They look proper in love and happy *bitter*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> grrr - will fix the rotation wobble soon View attachment 34725


 
Fixed!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fixed!
> 
> View attachment 34728


 
The hanging baskets are like mine...


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

thank you farmerbarleymow! 
i got distracted


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> thank you farmerbarleymow!
> i got distracted


 
You're welcome! I've been hammering Photoshop due to this mundane thread, so its always running in the background. 

Edit to add - just sorting out the files on my laptop due to the mass-editing exercise this thread has entailed, and I've got 264 photos in the 'to post' folder. Don't know whether I've actually posted all of them, but that's quite a few by any measure! I wonder how many pics there are on this thread in total. The first person to 'like' this post has to count them all.

Oh dear, tufty79 that appears to be you. Well volunteered!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


>


 
hehe!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


>


 
Its been a while now, so how near are you to providing an answer?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

nowhere near 
i need to be drunk to do that, i think


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> nowhere near
> i need to be drunk to do that, i think


 
Excuses, excuses....


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2013)

I demand pictures of cyberfairy 's hanging baskets!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I demand pictures of cyberfairy 's hanging baskets!


 
When I'm not just wearing leggings and a sequinned shower cap, (dying my hair) it might happen...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A former Bank of England branch.
> 
> They used to live at a Grade I listed building in King Street, but moved to this one in the 70s I think. The back of the building has gates which I gather used to lead to the vaults so bullion could be shipped in easily.
> 
> ...


 
Mindblowing 

I need to go and visit this..


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd love to be able to buy a pub with that name!




Our erm local.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> nowhere near
> i need to be drunk to do that, i think


 
866 by my reckoning.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Our erm local.


 
Where's that?  I need to visit that for a pint!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> When I'm not just wearing leggings and a sequinned shower cap, (dying my hair) it might happen...


 
I am never putting my faith in 'cyber candy' pink hair dye from the pound shop again


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fixed!
> 
> View attachment 34728


That looks like the pub right by my building, only without the benches.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2013)

£1.75 a pint


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> £1.75 a pint


Now that's not a price I have heard since student days... hang on... pint of *what,* exactly?


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

Also this is now the most popular thread in terms of replies in the "Midlands and North" forum history, beating the Hebden Bridge meet-up thread of 2006-7 by nearly three to one


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> ... hang on... pint of *what,* exactly?


 
watered down piss of course!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> watered down piss of course!


 

This is the north


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2013)

watered down piss is alright if you've just bought a bunch of E's from the same barperson. They are doing you a favour, really.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2013)

Although the E's are usually watered down piss as well


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> watered down piss is alright if you've just bought a bunch of E's from the same barperson. They are doing you a favour, really.


When you put it like that... but for those whose drugs of choice are strictly alcohol and caffeine, watered down piss just doesn't cut the mustard. This is from someone who had quite a lot of watered-down piss in his time at uni, mind you


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

i'm sorry i haven't given the lovelycouple backstory yet - got absorbed by all the random i photo'd earlier 

i think i'm going to have to post this one, and then have a little lie down before i come back to the thread.

it's grim up north...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i'm sorry i haven't given the lovelycouple backstory yet - got absorbed by all the random i photo'd earlier
> 
> i think i'm going to have to post this one, and then have a little lie down before i come back to the thread.
> 
> ...


 
So the story is...get lung cancer, play the health lottery, win and wire tonnes of money abroad in the vain hope of a cure, realise it is futile and use the bullets you dug up from your garden to shoot yourself as you wistfully acknowledge that is grim up north and life just isn't worth it. Is that a fair summary?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

you forgot 'go to an anti-bedroom tax meeting' somewhere in the middle of it all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2013)

Mum and Dad are out tonight with an old friend of theirs called Frank Ramsbottom. Mr.QofG's commented that he had never heard such a northern name


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mum and Dad are out tonight with an old friend of theirs called Frank Ramsbottom. Mr.QofG's commented that he had never heard such a northern name


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mum and Dad are out tonight with an old friend of theirs called Frank Ramsbottom. Mr.QofG's commented that he had never heard such a northern name


 
It would be perfect if Mr Rammy was a sheep farmer!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It would be perfect if Mr Rammy was a sheep farmer!




Sadly not. He was a teacher I think!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It would be perfect if Mr Rammy was a sheep farmer!


 







Change the smile to a frown though


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadly not. He was a teacher I think!


 

Sure they didn't mean Frank Sidebottom? He is pretty northern.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Sure they didn't mean Frank Sidebottom? He is pretty northern.


I _sooo_ wish my parents had been friends with Frank Sidebottom 

Nah he worked with my Dad at a school in Sheffield before Mum and Dad moved to the dales (which is going back over 45 years!). He and Mrs. Ramsbottom have taken their caravan up to the Dales for a few days but aren't sure how long they will stay ...as my Mum told me in one of those conversations where your parents talk about people you have no idea who they are or you haven't seen for 20 years!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Also this is now the most popular thread in terms of replies in the "Midlands and North" forum history, beating the Hebden Bridge meet-up thread of 2006-7 by nearly three to one


 
43 pages and we've only just started!


----------



## Tom A (Jun 30, 2013)

machine cat said:


> 43 pages and we've only just started!


I'll endeavour to get some of my mundane pictures on this thread by the end of the week


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I'll endeavour to get some of my mundane pictures on this thread by the end of the week


 
We'll hold you to that - and nag relentlessly! 

Proper good old-fashioned Northern whinging.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

machine cat said:


> 43 pages and we've only just started!


 
With 866 pictures by my count (excluding reposts).  Not bad going at all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> you forgot 'go to an anti-bedroom tax meeting' somewhere in the middle of it all


 
And dancing on Thatcher's grave.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadly not. He was a teacher I think!



I might know him. Sounds familiar



Also at school with someone called rowbottom.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I might know him. Sounds familiar
> 
> 
> 
> Also at school with someone called rowbottom.


our local butchers when i was little was called 'longbottoms'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> our local butchers when i was little was called 'longbottoms'


I was at school in Skipton with a Longbottom!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

are we going for six degrees of separation?
i'm well good at that


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> our local butchers when i was little was called 'longbottoms'





QueenOfGoths said:


> I was at school in Skipton with a Longbottom!


 
Had  a dentist called Mr Longbottom, also!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Albert Square from a side street on a mundane summer day a few years back.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Eccles New Road. You can see the Pennines in the distance in the first picture.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Urbis.  Mundane to anyone living here.  Shiny building which makes for good pictures.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

The old and the new.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

The top of this building is a relay station and thus important in the region.  Not an attractive building though (it has featured in my previous posts).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Have I posted this before?  Not sure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

A nice, if mundane, Victorian street.  These streets are always mundane for Manchester, as they are ten a penny.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

One of my favourite shops in Manchester, especially the food hall.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2013)

Likes all of the above.
Misses manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Mindblowing
> 
> I need to go and visit this..


 
Just been looking at the history of the BofE and found they have/had an outpost in Leeds.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bank_of_England.jpg

No idea whether it is still operational, but the design has similarities to that in Manchester. Roust and strong. 

The Manchester one is nicer though...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Likes all of the above.
> Misses manchester.


 
Well you need to move back to a sensible place then! 

_only joking - I know its not that easy to up sticks and return to civilisation.  _


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> _only joking - I know its not that easy to up sticks and return to civilisation.  _


are you local?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> are you local?


 
Local shop for local people.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Local shop for local people.


I either just had a pennydropping moment, or the filament in the lightbulb above my head blew


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> I either just had a pennydropping moment, or the filament in the lightbulb above my head blew


 
Goes to dig out the box set to work out which character tufty79 was.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Goes to dig out the box set to work out which character tufty79 was.


the one that got away


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> the one that got away


 
Oh, I don't know.  I have me suspicions!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

let's just say i disproved  the 'you'll never leave' sign in the pub (the palladine?) in hadfield


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> let's just say i disproved the 'you'll never leave' sign in the pub (the palladine?) in hadfield


 
ooh, you escaped and didn't end up the wife of the beast?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

down hill farm, boldon


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

junction on a683


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

wrayton. i think this is the same place but looking the other way from the picture in 1310


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> let's just say i disproved the 'you'll never leave' sign in the pub (the palladine?) in hadfield


 
The Palatine (had to check it out myself!):

53.461649,-1.966141

Had a couple of beers there after a misguided* walk on Bleaklow a few years ago.  The name 'bleak' is very apt - it is a horrible hill, and not one I intend to go to again.  Whereas Kinder Scout next door is lovely.

* i.e. I got hopelessly lost in dense cloud and could only see about twenty feet in front of me! Not recommended, and thank god I'm always sensible up in the hills taking a proper map, compass and GPS so could find my way off the top.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This makes me think of Binns in the Boro for some reason - Fez909 will know this department store. It was more attractive than this pic of course.


 
I see what you're saying.

They just need to raise those shutters up and stick a fruit and veg stall in the recess and you're looking at boro


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

the beach at grune


----------



## cdg (Jul 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the beach at grune


 
Where's grune?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

cdg said:


> Where's grune?


www.google.co.uk

e2a: so much for your claim to have me on ignore


----------



## cdg (Jul 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> www.google.co.uk
> 
> e2a: so much for your claim to have me on ignore


 
Never said I have you on ignore. I said I just ignore your often shitty responses I.e I don't reply to them. 

Google isn't helping.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

cdg said:


> Never said I have you on ignore. I said I just ignore your often shitty responses I.e I don't reply to them.
> 
> Google isn't helping.


are you saying you're so stupid you can't construct a sensible google search such as 'grune england north'?

oh dear. i never had a high opinion of your intelligence but it's plummeted in the last few minutes.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

leeds! lots of safe spaces for t'kids to play 




^^ this actually really scared me. pair of tiny tiny shoes, on top of a mountain of woodchip, in the middle of some woods where A Leg got found a few years back..


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

,, and plenty of opportunities for the grown ups as well!



graphic designers clearly can't punctuate though


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

The Working Dales Pony Centre, Clarks Hill Farm


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

b6318


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

rough ground near greenhead, northumberland


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

the a69 heading east


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

harthope moor


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

*The Road to Ulgham Park*
Looking northwest up the road that leads to Ulgham Park.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

b1337, ulgham


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

one of the wharfedales.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

*Electric Transformers*
These large transformers supply electricity to a nearby surface coal mine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

*Public Footpath*
The strip of long grass next to the hedgerow on the right is in fact a designated public footpath.


----------



## cdg (Jul 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> are you saying you're so stupid you can't construct a sensible google search such as 'grune england north'?
> 
> oh dear. i never had a high opinion of your intelligence but it's plummeted in the last few minutes.


 
Try using the correct place name next time. Its grune point!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

*Durham Coastal Path*
This photograph shows a section of the Durham Coastal Path near Blackhall Colliery. The picture was taken looking up the coast in a north-westerly direction. The village of Horden can just be seen on the horizon.


----------



## cdg (Jul 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Electric Transformers*
> These large transformers supply electricity to a nearby surface coal mine.


 
Go play on them whilst carrying a bucket of water.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

cdg said:


> Try using the correct place name next time. Its grune point!


your name has been entered in the black book of pedants - with a mark beside it as your second sentence should have been 'it's grune point'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

west batter law farm


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 34769
> ^^ this actually really scared me. pair of tiny tiny shoes, on top of a mountain of woodchip, in the middle of some woods where A Leg got found a few years back..



Get digging! Pretend you're in an episode of CSI or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

*The road to Grinton*
The moor road from Leyburn to Grinton offers a superb view over Swaledale. In this photo one is looking over Swaledale and into Arkengarthdale with the snow covered bulk of Mickle Fell in the far distance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

sheep on ellerton moor


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

*Hags Gill*
The usually tiny beck was running fast on this occasion, swollen by recent heavy rain and snow.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

pickmans, i'm trying to stick to only posting west yorkshire on this thread (with a hint of manchester and royston vasey whenever i go back there).
d'you have any pictures of hawes that you could post, please? (my nan was from there, so i'm quarter hawes, but i've never been )


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> pickmans, i'm trying to stick to only west yorkshire on this thread (with one a hint of manchester and royston vasey whenever i go back there).
> d\'you have any pictures of hawes that you could post, please? (my nan was from there, so i'm quarter hawes, but i've never been )


just a minute


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

hawes railway station


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

the dales museum in hawes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

wensleydale creamery in hawes


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

you beauty! that's made my monday - thank you


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

library mews, blackpool


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

valley of the pan burn


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

coronation homes, esh winning


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

the co-operative store in esh winning


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

telephone box on the road to bransdale


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

there is a very satisfying amount of bathroom-related growery around.




the satan sprayer gets everywhere


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> ulgham


 
Bonus points for correct pronunciation


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

*Windy afternoon at Silecroft beach*
Fishermen and walkers are out and about as the sea whips up spray.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

Benchmark on wall at gateway near Hazle Bank Gill


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

ascending the hillside on thorn moor


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2013)

Nethertown









Culgaith





Alston





Hartside


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

delves lane village hall


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in Stockport taking lots of mundane pics. Including some of interesting gravestones in the parish church where I'm stood now. Will post them later.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm in Stockport taking lots of mundane pics. Including some of interesting gravestones in the parish church where I'm stood now. Will post them later.


interesting gravestones are not mundane


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

play area, delves lane


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

railway line, seal sands


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

bikes at whitby harbour


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2013)

You're a big man but you're in bad shape


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2013)

Cambois


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

bridleway off the a171


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

I've found some chickens!!!

I wondered where the crowing was coming from so investigated, and found a coop besides a pub right in the town centre. If the pics are ok I'll post them later. 

This has proper cheered me up!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 34771
> 
> one of the wharfedales.


 
Oooh, is that taken from Woodhouse Ridge?  It looks very familiar.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the co-operative store in esh winning


 
There's something about the name Esh Winning that I really like.  It is such an odd one.  If memory serves, there is also a place in County Durham called No Place.  Its a tiny place to so the name fits!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Place


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If memory serves, there is also a place in County Durham called No Place. Its a tiny place to so the name fits!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Place


 
Just up the road from Pity Me


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

The first of many from sunny Stockport where I was today.  3 miles clocked up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Bin the Bedroom Tax!  Looks like the bin has been set on fire at some point in the past.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Just up the road from Pity Me


 
It's a cheerful place, County Durham!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

A church which looks a bit run down, with the usual plane flying overhead.  Stockport is directly in the flight path to Manchester Airport, so planes are flying over quite low all the time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Some pictures of Merseyway Shopping Centre in the rain.  I got some right odd looks taking loads of pictures of the buildings!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

This old building is being held up by girders, and looks mundane from the side.



But is a lovely old building from the front.

Edit - Its a 15th century building it seems.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

One of the many steep streets in this part of Stockport.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

A proper Northern back alley.  Or ginnel.  Or whatever regional dialect term you prefer. 

Where's me clogs?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Faded advert.



on the side of this nice-looking café. For a change, not a ubiquitous chain.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Market Hall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Get orf moi bog!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

An unusual mix of building styles.  Stockport does have some very nice old buildings, which you don't see as you pass through it on the train or bus as they are tucked away.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Electric Transformers*
> These large transformers supply electricity to a nearby surface coal mine.


 _Don't play war in the electrictiy substation._


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

No idea what this building was for.  But it is in a very odd location, perched right on the edge of a bridge.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No idea what this building was for. But it is in a very odd location, perched right on the edge of a bridge.


 
Not sure if you're still in Stockport but Hillgate is good to walk up to see the many faces of Stockport.

It starts off with some beautiful old buildings (mostly turned into banks etc), then you follow the cobbles up hill and pass some shops which were probably thriving at one point, but now are pound shops and charity shops etc. Then you get to the newer built stuff, which is mostly horrible and bland, and perfect for this thread, then at the top there's an industrial estate and housing estate right next to it.

This is all in the space of about a mile or so. Crazy.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Old-fashioned shopping streets.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

A handsome modern building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

The obligatory Hat Museum.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

I like the names of these two sandwich shops.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

I've not seen these plastic-coated baskets for donkeys years - I didn't know they were still used, but obviously are in Stockport!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)

No wonder you were too tired for the fishy disco last week FBM. How many miles have you put in for this thread!? 

You're the Judith Charmers of Greater Manchester


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
This takes me back! God I feel old!

I remember I got my long hair cut off in a barbers that was just opposite St Michael's.  The barber asked me if I was on the run from the police as it was quite abrupt to go from long blond hair to a grade 1 crop. 

And that was twenty years ago so I definitely feel old now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> No wonder you were too tired for the fishy disco last week FBM. How many miles have you put in for this thread!?
> 
> You're the Judith Charmers of Greater Manchester


 
I've been clocking up the miles like there is no tomorrow! Good exercise though, and I've walked down streets and been to parts of town I've never set foot in before, so good fun.

It's 23.5 miles on foot so far. And I've only scratched the surface of the mundaneness of Greater Manchester. I suspect this thread could run for quite a long time!

You can plot your distance easily on this site, and if you want to save your route (to make sure you don't cover old mundane ground, just grab a screen shot):

http://walkit.com/plot-walk/ 

I somehow think even Judith would struggle to witter on about the delights of the places I've been in for this thread! Wish you weren't here I suspect!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Stairs and hills everywhere in Stockport.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

An empty pub. Such a shame as it is a lovely building.

Edit to add - I've been reading up on the history of Stockport and this is reckoned to be the oldest hostelry in the town, and its licence dates back to the 14th century. It was a coaching inn on the main route into and out of Stockport, and near the only crossing point of the River Mersey back in the day.  The current building is only just over 100 years old though.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just been looking at the history of the BofE and found they have/had an outpost in Leeds.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bank_of_England.jpg
> 
> ...


 
The one in Leeds is still there and operational.

I used to walk past it every day for years. Pretty annoying when they had a delivery/were taking out gold as the cops would close all the surrounding streets and I'd have to take a detour to work.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

An interesting series of presumably cast concrete frescoes on the side of BHS.





I like the way the figure on the left seems to be pointing to the one on the right!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Mutant pigeon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Always meant to go to this as well as the Hat Museum.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Empty shop (one of many in Stockport sadly). 

The odd thing about this one is that it is next door to M & S, which you'd expect any retailer would love to be next to given the footfall such a well-known neighbour attracts.  Maybe says a lot about the health of the town's retail economy if even prime sites are empty.  I think Mary Portas was doing something in Stockport as part of her project.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

No Northern town would be complete without at least one of these.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

For all your bag needs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Drab drab drab.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

An unusual pub name.

But there was a carved stone pineapple outside the nice old timbered building I posted earlier, so I wonder whether Stockport had some involvement in the pineapple trade centuries ago?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

With the proper pronunciation in the sign!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Boring.  I used to work in the one on the right many years ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

No visit to Stockport would be complete without pictures of the viaduct.  One of Western Europe's biggest brick-built structures.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockport_viaduct


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

The River Mersey.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Phwoar, look at that enormous cock.

(sorry, had to be done!)



And two of his female chicken friends. The female chickens were quite curious and wandered to the fence to see what was going on, and to say hello presumably, and several came out of the coop to have a look too. It was one of those moments of happiness, where you forget your cares and commune with the chickens.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Time for some dead people. These gravestones are at the Parish Church, all laid down as flags now covering the entire churchyard.

This is one of the oldest I saw:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

A lesson in how bad things used to be - an awful lot of these graves note the deaths of very young children, often several in one family.  These are just two examples.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

This is a rather interesting one, with masonic symbols on it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

And I quite like the saying on this one.  How true!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

And finally (you'll all be pleased to hear), some pics from the train on the way home.

From the viaduct:







Heaton Chapel Station:



Random trackside warehouses:





The run down outskirts to Piccadilly:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
When does the dogging begin?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No visit to Stockport would be complete without pictures of the viaduct. One of Western Europe's biggest brick-built structures.


 
I was driving back from visiting a mate in Buxton last year and stopped at that car park to try and get a photo of the viaduct silhouetted by the sunset.  I completely failed due to all the mundane shit getting in the way.  If only this thread was going back then...


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oooh, is that taken from Woodhouse Ridge? It looks very familiar.


yus 



Tom A said:


> _Don't play war in the electrictiy substation._



exactly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I was driving back from visiting a mate in Buxton last year and stopped at that car park to try and get a photo of the viaduct silhouetted by the sunset. I completely failed due to all the mundane shit getting in the way. If only this thread was going back then...


 
I've had a quick look and predictably there are quite a few pics of this - but I agree, it's better to get your own as you experience the moment too.

These aren't my pics.







And although this is daytime, I like the way the light highlights the structure.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

for farmerbarleymow


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> When does the dogging begin?


about 7ish, i think. once the boot sale's firmly cleared out, anyways.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 

I feel a sense of comfort seeing the red metro bus stops in West Yorks. It freaks me out whenever I'm in somewhere like Liverpool and they're yellow!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)

i was telling a friend about this thread, and her first reaction was 'when's the exhibition?' 
i am tempted to watch this again, and learn


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
A view over the moor to Little London?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

machine cat said:


> The one in Leeds is still there and operational.
> 
> I used to walk past it every day for years. Pretty annoying when they had a delivery/were taking out gold as the cops would close all the surrounding streets and I'd have to take a detour to work.


 
That would explain why they closed the Manchester branch - they just got robbed too often!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> about 7ish, i think. once the boot sale's firmly cleared out, anyways.


 
Oh no, it's half eight. I'm too late, again.  Damn!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> An unusual pub name.
> 
> But there was a carved stone pineapple outside the nice old timbered building I posted earlier, so I wonder whether Stockport had some involvement in the pineapple trade centuries ago


 
Just did a quick search as I was curious as well.

I couldn't find anything on pineapples specifically, but that pub was previously the headquarters of the botanical society, so perhaps it's that?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A view over the moor to Little London?


 
I think LL is a little to the right of this pic? It's mainly Woodhouse and LS7 in the distance there!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> When does the dogging begin?


 
But Fez909 what is this about you stalking dogging sites?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But Fez909 what is this about you stalking dogging sites?


 
I'm not stalking them; I organize the meat...err, meets


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not stalking them; I organize the meat...err, meets


 
Have you been watching me? 

I demand pictures - middle-aged shagging is by definition mundane. All those wobbly and flabby bits (says he being an old git)

I've not even been in that car park, honest!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice one said:


> rain falls hard on a humdrum town...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, that's where I grew up too. I used to deliver the Reporter to those houses and shops. Lived just up the road on Burnage Lane.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 1, 2013)

Some mundane pics...

It could be said that the canals in Manchester have a romantic _ambience_ that rivals Venice.



Meat stall, New Smithfield Market, Openshaw



Pigeons, Chorlton precinct


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 1, 2013)

Metrolink towards Trafford Bar


Wasteland near Cornbrook Metrolink Station


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 2, 2013)

A mound of earth, Manchester




Bald bloke




Tangled binliner, Old Trafford


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Just did a quick search as I was curious as well.
> 
> I couldn't find anything on pineapples specifically, but that pub was previously the headquarters of the botanical society, so perhaps it's that?


 
I've had a look this morning and can't find anything beyond what you did.  There is a Pineapple Street in the town too, so maybe the usage was just a reflection of a fad in the past for using names of exotic fruit.  I don't know enough of the history of Stockport to say more - but I'm now ploughing through various websites to learn more.  This quest for mundane pictures is also educational.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2013)

I took a few more on my walk to work this morning, which I'll upload later when I get home. Good job I didn't photograph the police cordon, ambulance etc on George Street when I went by, though, since evidently the Old Bill are trying to talk some poor sod down from the roof of the casino down there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

That's always depressing.  There are a couple of multi-storey car parks in the city centre that tend to attract this. Hope they talk the poor person down safely.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's always depressing. There are a couple of multi-storey car parks in the city centre that tend to attract this. Hope they talk the poor person down safely.


 
They just have.  Turns out he wasn't threatening to jump and was just pissing about.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> They just have. Turns out he wasn't threatening to jump and was just pissing about.


 
Good news.  No doubt he'll be given 'words of advice' aka a bollocking for wasting the emergency services' time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Been perusing the map again this morning, and I think a walk from home to Eccles is the plan for today, mainly following the route of the Manchester Ship Canal once I get to Old Trafford, through Trafford Park which should yield some interestingly mundane pictures of boring industry.  I'll post the pics up later as long as I manage to avoid falling into the canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I'm halfway, and just having a sit down by the Lowry Centre after 2 hours walking  and pondering if I should press on or be a big girls blouse and catch the tram home? 

Views?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2013)

Is it a mundane tram?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

I think they all are. My feet are hurting a bit and it's starting to rain a bit more properly so enough for today.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2013)

Princes Avenue, from outside Garbutts bar.



Some more very ordinary terraced houses.



And some more.



The bakery which this morning was wafting a pleasant smell of jam doughnuts when I went by.



Alfred Gelder Street, looking across from by the Guildhall, up Manor Street towards the Land of Green Ginger.



Car park by Drypool Bridge.  There was an office block here ... until it took a direct hit in 1941.



Drypool Bridge lifting to let a barge through, passing the derelict flour mill, which I hear is slated for demolition and replacement with flats at some point.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

the definition of northern mundanity: complaining about someone singing along with the opera music they play in their caff.
it all ended up backfiring on them though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got lots of pics of urban wasteland by the Quays, and lots of graffiti so I'll be posting them up later when I've reduced the file sizes.  I was out walking for 4 hours and didn't see a soul until I got to Salford Quays.  Makes a lovely change to have that solitude in the middle of a city.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

More bridges.  I am starting to realise that I quite like arches - possibly because of the engineering that lies behind them.



Abandoned canal side building.



A lock behind an old stone bridge.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

These are from underneath the big metal viaducts in Castlefield. They've appeared much earlier in the thread from a distance away, but not from underneath I think.

Truly impressive bits of Victorian engineering.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> More bridges. I am starting to realise that I quite like arches - possibly because of the engineering that lies behind them.
> 
> View attachment 34950


 
I like them too. However, I can't think of a single arched bridge in this whole city. We do have various lifting bridges and swing bridges over the River Hull, though. And the Humber Bridge, of course, which is just beautiful:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

I think this must have been for canal boat users, rather than the general public, but the sign struck me as odd - a bit amateur.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> I like them too. However, I can't think of a single arched bridge in this whole city. We do have various lifting bridges and swing bridges over the River Hull, though. And the Humber Bridge, of course, which is just beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 34959


 
There must be tons of arched bridges here - its only be wandering around this past week or so that I'm starting to notice how common they are. They're like vermin!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

there's some quite nice ones in leeds


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

The Thought for the Day, with apologies to R4.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Random disintegrating mill.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

One of the tatty-looking old trams passing along a viaduct as is starts to approach ground level.

I got a shiny new yellow tram home today, and thankfully these old ones are being phased out of service.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Another crumbling mill.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

More arches...


----------



## Espresso (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> More bridges. I am starting to realise that I quite like arches - possibly because of the engineering that lies behind them.
> 
> View attachment 34950


 

I especially like that particular arch, with The Knott Bar cosily snuggled in under it.  I'd very much like to be cosily snuggled up in that pub right now this very minute. 

You'e going sterling work, by the way, farmerbarleymow. Well done you.
This is a brilliant thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

This is over the canal in Salford. I don't know what this mill was once producing, and suspect its probably been converted into flats.  But I always like seeing the old names on mills.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

From now on its wasteland all the way, with lots of graffiti - some good, some crap.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Scrapyard by the Bridgewater Canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is the view of the wasteland I was taking lots of these pictures in today - roughly a panaromic view, from a bridge to nowhere that offered a good vantage point. It shows just how large the area of the Quays is that is still completely empty and untouched. I wonder whether it will ever get built on.

Apologies for the overlaps in the pictures!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Virtually everywhere you look, every available surface has been written on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

On the Salford side of the Manchester Ship Canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Public swimming pool, Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Gate to nowhere.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There must be tons of arched bridges here - its only be wandering around this past week or so that I'm starting to notice how common they are. They're like vermin!


 
I imagine that will be because you have those strange things called hills over there...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> I imagine that will be because you have those strange things called hills over there...


 
Oh yeah, those alien things that aren't allowed over in Hull!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

I think this is the Bridgewater Canal feeing into the Ship Canal.



More graffiti, and I noticed the passengers on the tram which happened to stop opposite me were looking at me oddly, as the area is normally completely deserted.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice and colourful.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 35005
> 
> View attachment 35008
> 
> ...


 
Particularly like these ones


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

since i started contributing to this thread, my cameraphone has run out of memory, and i need to get an external hard drive 

farmerbarleymow - i salute you! and your presumably creaking-under-the-strain-by-now technology 
excellent, excellent work today


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Final four of Trafford Park/Salford Quays.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is the ingenious method Manchester uses to keep its comfort blanket of overcast sky in place - we just anchor the clouds to the ground!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Here is the ingenious method Manchester uses to keep its comfort blanket of overcast sky in place - we just anchor the clouds to the ground!
> 
> View attachment 35015


 
Stalinist-tastic!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

More building work - this will be the new home of Corrie.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Mode Wheel Locks.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice and colourful.
> 
> View attachment 35013
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant pics again. This thread makes me want a camera instead of phone with zero zoom. What do you use?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> These are from underneath the big metal viaducts in Castlefield. They've appeared much earlier in the thread from a distance away, but not from underneath I think.
> 
> Truly impressive bits of Victorian engineering.
> 
> ...


 
I've had an expensive drink in the first place! On the way to that cool festie that used to be on *feels cosmopolitan*


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2013)

Princes Avenue, from the inside of the pub I posted a picture of a few pages back.  The toad outside - a Larkin thing - has a plaque saying 'For your own safety, please do not climb on the toad.'  Only in Hull...



Prinny Ave again, further up, with Pearson Park on the right.



View across the Humber from a train window on a spring morning.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> since i started contributing to this thread, my cameraphone has run out of memory, and i need to get an external hard drive
> 
> farmerbarleymow - i salute you! and your presumably creaking-under-the-strain-by-now technology
> excellent, excellent work today


 
Thanks. 

I had to buy a new memory card last week, as my paltry 2GB one just wasn't going to cut the mustard with taking 300-400 pictures a day! I've got a nice chunky 64GB one now so can take as many as I like. 

Although now I've got to worry about running out of space on my laptop hard drive instead - time to start dumping some stuff permanently onto the backup drive to free space...



cyberfairy said:


> Brilliant pics again. This thread makes me want a camera instead of phone with zero zoom. What do you use?


 
Thanks. 

I do love colourful graffiti, as it inherently cheery. I'm still trying to fathom what 'fuck swag' means though?  I dread to think! 

I just use my phone, as I don't have a proper camera. So the camera I'm using is the built-in one on my Blackberry Z10. Its ok in normal mode, but a bit blurry in zoom mode, but nowt's perfect.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 2, 2013)

On the move now towards Sheffield by boat. Struggling to keep up with this thread! Anyway, here is Sowerby Bridge:


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
No!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

These weeds are a LOT bigger than they look. Seriously, I've never seen anything like it...some Jurassic Park type shit  There's a drop over that wall of about 5 foot.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> No!





Fez909 said:


>


 
*proper* northern


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

Odd colour on that^^. The weather did change, but it didn't look _quite_ so grim in real life


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
You get ace views of Leeds from that building - used to go to meetings there now and again on one of the upper floors (not sure of the number).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
I vividly remember the tripe stalls in the indoor market in my home town as a kid!  Always made me feel slightly unwell looking at whole stalls (lots of them from memory) dedicated to selling pale, sweaty looking blubber.  Yuck!  Never tried it so no idea what its like, but I like other forms of offal like haggis, black pudding etc.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


QueenOfGoths! looky!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I vividly remember the tripe stalls in the indoor market in my home town as a kid! Always made me feel slightly unwell


the one in leeds has a collection of anti-immigrant newspaper clippings on the wall by the counter, just in case you don't feel vomitty enough at the display


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> the one in leeds has a collection of anti-immigrant newspaper clippings on the wall by the counter, just in case you don't feel vomitty enough at the display


 
Nice!  I wonder what the tripe-buying demographic is in political terms?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

view towards baldersby st james


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Odd colour on that^^. The weather did change, but it didn't look _quite_ so grim in real life


 
Looks like the white balance is slightly off which gives a slightly blue tint.  It might still have been working on indoor light from the previous shots.

Off to see if I can find some shots of Gateshead indoor market now


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> the one in leeds has a collection of anti-immigrant newspaper clippings on the wall by the counter, just in case you don't feel vomitty enough at the display


 
Yeah, was unsure whether or not to post that. I know we shouldn't censor the North, but this is a thread for celebrating its mundane-ness, not its bigotry.

Undecided


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like the white balance is slightly off which gives a slightly blue tint. It might still have been working on indoor light from the previous shots.
> 
> Off to see if I can find some shots of Gateshead indoor market now


 
FFS, this is right. 

I've just checked and my phone was set to indoor light, aye.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fixed the colour...a bit. 

Can't be arsed doing the rest, but seeing as QueenOfGoths wanted one of this...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, was unsure whether or not to post that. I know we shouldn't censor the North, but this is a thread for celebrating its mundane-ness, not its bigotry.
> 
> Undecided


 
Nah, post and be damned is my view.  Just think, many of the posts here don't exactly show the North bathed in glorious golden tourist-brochure tones, so that sort of thing fits in perfectly.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nah, post and be damned is my view. Just think, many of the posts here don't exactly show the North bathed in glorious golden tourist-brochure tones, so that sort of thing fits in perfectly.


 
Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive


 
Cheers! I suspected the stall-holders just _might_ be members of UKIP to have such a collection of press clippings on their stall!  Way to go to attract to as many customers as possible! Unless Leeds is full of UKIP supporters? I hope not..

And just how much does tripe consumption cost the NHS each day I wonder? Probably much more, due to the costs to local authorities having to clean up vomit across the North!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Cheers! I suspected the stall-holders just _might_ be members of UKIP to have such a collection of press clippings on their stall! Way to go to attract to as many customers as possible! Unless Leeds is full of UKIP supporters? I hope not..


'them foreigners eat foreign muck, not decent stuff like tripe' is how i suspect they planned their target market


----------



## machine cat (Jul 2, 2013)

Some good picture there everyone 

farmerbarleymow how many miles have you clocked up? 

Good pictures of Leeds too Fez909. Did you take those today? You're very close to where I work in one of those pictures


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Off to see if I can find some shots of Gateshead indoor market now


 

Can't find many photos taken inside









It's now been pulled down and Tesco have expanded onto the site


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> 'them foreigners eat foreign muck, not decent stuff like tripe' is how i suspect they planned their target market


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Some good picture there everyone
> 
> farmerbarleymow how many miles have you clocked up?
> 
> Good pictures of Leeds too Fez909. Did you take those today? You're very close to where I work in one of those pictures


 
Yes, all today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Some good picture there everyone
> 
> farmerbarleymow how many miles have you clocked up?


 
I agree - ace pics from everyone on this thread.  This has been a great thread indeed, and I've thoroughly enjoyed hunting out the boring bits of Gtr Manchester. Thanks to Fez909 for starting it off - a splendid idea. 

Oh, and I've clocked up 28.5 miles to date on foot since I started logging it on 21 June.  I confess that I'm an anorak and like recording data.  On spreadsheets. 

Day off tomorrow though, to give my poor old legs a rest!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I yearn to go to the Tripe shop and enquire as to the vegetarian alternative. Bury market had a stall dedicated to not just shoulder fat, but also SMOKED shoulder fat. Bury market is fucking awesome. We should all meet at the train station pub with its surprisingly high percentaged selection of cider and fatty snack offerings.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

I suck at quoting


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I yearn to go to the Tripe shop and enquire as to the vegetarian alternative. Bury market had a stall dedicated to not just shoulder fat, but also SMOKED shoulder fat. Bury market is fucking awesome. We should all meet at the train station pub with its surprisingly high percentaged selection of cider and fatty snack offerings.


 
I'd love to go to Bury Market. Heard loads of good things about it.

Of course, black pudding would be purchased.

The Tripe Shop seemed to sell only three things: tripe, malt vinegar and cow's hooves. What else do you need!?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'd love to go to Bury Market. Heard loads of good things about it.
> 
> Of course, black pudding would be purchased.
> 
> The Tripe Shop seemed to sell only three things: tripe, malt vinegar and cow's hooves. What else do you need!?


 
Some Chateau Neuf De Pape to wash them down with I guess. Bury Market is amazing- sudden cosmopolitanism in the middle of Lancashire- I nearly swooned to find stuffed vine leaves and the cheapest best olives in the world. My boyfriend nearly swooned at parched peas!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Some Chateau Neuf De Pape to wash them down with I guess. Bury Market is amazing- sudden cosmopolitanism in the middle of Lancashire- I nearly swooned to find stuffed vine leaves and the cheapest best olives in the world. My boyfriend nearly swooned at parched peas!


 
Are they bonfire peas!? I've only had them once (on bonfire night, of course  ) in Wythenshawe and I've not seen them anywhere else since.

You don't get them in the North East, or not that I've seen, anyway.

Love 'em! If Bury has them then that's another reason to go!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Are they bonfire peas!? I've only had them once (on bonfire night, of course  ) in Wythenshawe and I've not seen them anywhere else since.
> 
> You don't get them in the North East, or not that I've seen, anyway.
> 
> Love 'em! If Bury has them then that's another reason to go!


 Amazing with cheap mint sauce in em

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_peas


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

a few older market pics that my old london slumflatmates took when they visited gods own county..


(i love the woman in the cream/beige coat's expression!)


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Amazing with cheap mint sauce in em
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_peas


 
I asked the man on the stall how best to eat them and he said for me to drown them in vinegar (malt, of course) and liberally apply white pepper.

I did and they were nice and my mouth is watering with the memory of it.

Mint sauce sounds like it would be great as well.

*drool*


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

and finally..
i left 'em with a menu for this lot:
 
and told them to decide what they wanted and suprise me when it arrived.
they got a bit carried away with the northern cheap, and i ended up with this:



it all counts as northern and mundane, ok?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

lazythursday said:


>


 
My favourite pic on here for a while. Sums up the North, this does.

Industrial heritage on the one hand; cheap pound-shop type shops on the other.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You don't get them in the North East, or not that I've seen, anyway.


 
Not something I've heard of either


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Not something I've heard of either


 
The wiki page says there's a similar thing in the NE called pigeon peas, but I haven't heard of them either.

Only pea-based foodstuffs in the NE that's noteworthy are mushy peas and pease pudding.

Bonfire/parched peas are like mushy peas, but much darker. Black, almost. They're well nice


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2013)

Just mushy peas and pease pudding here too.  It sounds like something you have to try to appreciate, a bowl of peas with vinegar and pepper doesn't sund that appealing


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Just mushy peas and pease pudding here too. It sounds like something you have to try to appreciate, a bowl of peas with vinegar and pepper doesn't sund that appealing


oh yes it does


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The Tripe Shop seemed to sell only three things: tripe, malt vinegar and cow's hooves. What else do you need!?


 
A side order of UKIP leaflets and a lifetime subscription to the Daily Mail?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> My favourite pic on here for a while. Sums up the North, this does.
> 
> Industrial heritage on the one hand; cheap pound-shop type shops on the other.


 
I agree.  On the one hand it symbolises that we built the industrial world, and on the other that we now scrabble for cheapo bargains in discount shops.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 2, 2013)

Parched peas are immense. In my market there is man who sells the dried maple/pigeon peas for 65p for a pound of the dried peas. I buy them all the time and make not only parched peas but also a thing of splendour and deiciousness from the Midlands - gray paes and bacon. One pound of peas, one ham hock and there's your tea every night for a week for about two quid. 
Bit like this - not my picture, though, I stole it from the internet. As mentioned, I don't have it with a rasher of crispy bacon, but it's just to show you the pea bits look like.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Fixed the colour...a bit.
> 
> Can't be arsed doing the rest, but seeing as QueenOfGoths wanted one of this...


Yay!! Thank you, thank you, thank you that has right cheered me up 

Look at its glory...if I had the money I'd buy it!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2013)

I am also still giggling about tripe stealing asylum seekers  I mean I know it's not really funny but...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> oh yes it does


 
I think I'll stick to this


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am also still giggling about tripe stealing asylum seekers  I mean I know it's not really funny but...


 
The foreign bastards come here and steal our fucking tripe!  How fucking dare they!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I'll stick to this


 
Why oh why did you post this picture, you evil person?  I'm now craving a ham n' pease pudding stottie that I can't have!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

I did try and convince a hapless southerner once that Yorkshire Tea was actually grown on the Pennines, and fertilised with sheep droppings. I wasn't quite sure whether they actually believed me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

B6279 junction with minor roads at Low Moor House


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Heighington


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Heighington village green


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Darlington County Court


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Snooker hall on Woodland Road, Darlington


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Bondgate roundabout, Darlington


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Blackwellgate in the rain, Darlington


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

*Joseph Pease. 1799-1872*
Bronze statue, Peterhead granite plinth with four bas-relief panels representing some of his concerns; Elections, a colliery school, a colliery engine and docks, and black slaves. Erected on September 28th 1875. Removed for restoration, as part of the £6.2m Pedestrian Heart project, and on March 21st 2007, re-erected in its original position on the junction of High Row, Northgate and Prospect Place, facing the town clock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

St Chad Close, Bridlington


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Path in Queen's Park, Bridlington


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Roundabout on Queensgate


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Memorial to the ferry disaster
Listed structure in the grounds of Newby Hall


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Joseph Pease. 1799-1872*
> Bronze statue, Peterhead granite plinth with four bas-relief panels representing some of his concerns; Elections, a colliery school, a colliery engine and docks, and black slaves. Erected on September 28th 1875. Removed for restoration, as part of the £6.2m Pedestrian Heart project, and on March 21st 2007, re-erected in its original position on the junction of High Row, Northgate and Prospect Place, facing the town clock.


 
Mr Pease Pudding himself makes an appearance!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

*Disused railway, Newcastle West 12 July 1976*
Newcastle West was an intermediate station on the railway between Limerick and Tralee. The line from the Limerick direction opened in 1867 and from Newcastle West to Tralee in 1880. Through trains had to reverse at the station which had been built as two stations side-by-side. The entire line closed to passengers in 1963. It remained open for goods traffic until 1975 when the service was withdrawn between Limerick and Listowel (over the Barnagh Bank). Listowel to Tralee closed in 1977/78. The photographs show the line at Newcastle West on 12 July 1976.​


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pickman's model

Are these pictures you've taken yourself? If so, they're very mundane 

They look so mundane that I suspect you're trimming Google Street View images


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Pickman's model
> 
> Are these pictures you've taken yourself? If so, they're very mundane
> 
> They look so mundane that I suspect you're trimming Google Street View images


i seek out the mundane so you don't need to


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Pickman's model
> 
> Are these pictures you've taken yourself? If so, they're very mundane
> 
> They look so mundane that I suspect you're trimming Google Street View images


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


>


 
Oh shit...have I gone too far!?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

i thought he'd just been a very busy man 
*cough*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

*Quarry track, Binks*
Binks is a limestone outcrop on the eastern shoulder of Great Coum. The quarry was described by A. Wainwright as 'a graveyard of deserted vehicles' ('Walks in Limestone Country') but we did not spot any in this now peaceful spot. Beyond is the Great Combe, a glacial corrie (or possibly the closest approach to one in the Yorkshire Dales) which gives its name to the parent fell.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Oh shit...have I gone too far!?


and no, you haven't. there's a lot, lot worse mundane you could've posted on here


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

View NE over area once used for quarrying


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Phone box in Bolton Percy by bus stop


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i thought he'd just been a very busy man
> *cough*


 
I can't decide if I've insulted or complimented him. 

It's the labels that get me.

<mundane pic>

A roundabout, Otley

<mundane pic>

Junction 5, A154, Co Durham

etc etc 

More! More!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Station canopy at York


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

The southern end of York Station


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> More! More!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Bicycles at York Station


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Station canopy at York


 
Genuinely awesome pic, yet still mundane.

Good stuff


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


>


 
Wasn't he a cockney?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Taxi offices, Queen Street, York
Looking down on the office from the city wall, one can see that the office is projecting at an angle from the building behind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Car hire in York Station


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Refurbished subway at York Station
The subway, with lifts at each end, had probably existed before as a goods facility, but in recent years has been opened up to passengers.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Wasn't he a cockney?


yeah. but i can make it tie into the thread with a stolen-from-the-interwebs picture of the statue of richard oastler (mover and shaker against child labour and exploitation, amongst other things) in bradford


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Pond at Bumper Hall


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Stockton Road, Sadberge, heading towards the A66


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Fields between East Coast Mainline and Windmill Industrial Estate


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Rental centre
One of the myriad units on Bassington Industrial Estate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Underpass
Pedestrian subway under Nelson Drive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Can't find many photos taken inside


 
That is a truly superb photo.  Speaks volumes, silently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

*Kirkley Hall Agricultural College*
Taken from the road with inquisitive sheep looking on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Minor road towards Ponteland


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

*Stobhill Social Club*
A social club on the busy junction of the A192 and A196.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is a truly superb photo. Speaks volumes, silently.


 
Weirdly it was the only indoor photo I could find of the market.  There must be more somewhere


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

The southern edge of Morpeth


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Weirdly it was the only indoor photo I could find of the market. There must be more somewhere


 
Looks like the Greek cafe in series 2 of The Wire.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

Pastures and woodland north of Windyslap


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2013)

that's your lot for tonight cos i need my beauty sleep so i have the energy to search out the images you love so much tomorrow while i'm at work


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so i have the energy to search out the images you love so much tomorrow while i'm at work


thank you.
proper thank you .


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Pastures and woodland north of Windyslap


 
That's a great name - very descriptive. Is it windy up there by any chance?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Army Limit at Wimp Hill*
View over the public footpath stile on Whipperdale Bank.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Waberthwaite School*
No signs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Blackpool Sixth Form College "FYI" & Wyre Building


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Currys retail outlet on Squiresgate Retail Park


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Army Limit at Wimp Hill*
> View over the public footpath stile on Whipperdale Bank.


 
An unfortunately named location for an army sign!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Midgeland Road*
Looking north at the entrance to Baguleys Nursery.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Junction of Progress Way and Midgeland Road


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Turn right off the A586 onto the A585T


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*The lane to Ramsgreave Hall*
There is a cluster of houses at Ramsgreave Hall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Seven Acre Car Sales*
Full to over flowing, there were about a dozen on the road as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Sports Hall.*
Inflatable sports hall at Lammack school. Viewed from Royshaw Hill.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Ramsgreave Drive*
This is Blackburn's northern ring road. The cones seem to have been here for quite a while. The nearest lane is for residents' access and parking. On the far side is Blackburn RUFC.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 3, 2013)

security grille



old-skool (1850s) gated community


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2013)

The River Wear all frozen on a mundane winter's day, with some dull local church thingy in the background.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

MOD barriers close off Hayber lane


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

The red squirrel centre, near Warcop


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Grassland rising towards Roman Fell*
This photograph was taken from a minor road running south from the village of Hilton to reach the A66; much of the route of the road is through the MOD's Warcop range and training area and as such it may be closed to all but military traffic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Sandford Thorn
A house by the A66


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Stainton*
West end of Stainton Village, Wesleyan Chapel far right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Burwain Hall and caravan park


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Gateway*
The track leads down to the River Eden, which is on the other side of the trees in the middle distance


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Sainsbury's at The Arnison Centre*
Out of town shopping complex between Durham and Chester-le-Street.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Newton Hall Library


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Mercia Business Park, Durham*
This retail development is not doing too well. With the closure of MFI due this month, only two units on this site will remain open - Laura Ashley and Carpetright. This is in sharp contrast to the busy and successful Arnison Retail Park immediately adjacent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Abbey Leisure Centre, Abbey Road, Pity Me, Durham


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Building up to the evening rush hour*
The A1(M) at Leamside.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Footbridge over the A1(M) near Woodside Farm*
The A1 is the longest numbered road in the UK at 410 miles long. It connects London with Edinburgh, via the east of England. 
For much of its path it follows the Great North Road the old coaching route between London and Edinburgh. Several sections of the route are classified as motorway A1(M). The modern A1 bypasses the towns the Great North Road passed through and is dual carriageway for most of its route through England.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Sunderland boundary on the A690*
The escarpment behind Houghton-le-Spring can be seen on the horizon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Permissive path down from the A690 at Middle Rainton


----------



## Espresso (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the pane that says the City of Sunderland is a Britain in Bloom winner and yet there is nary a flower to be seen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Disused Library*
Situated in what is known locally as the Thornaby Triangle, in effect an island surrounded by a busy one way system this once proud building now stands neglected. It was presented to the town in 1892 by T Wrightson Esq. of Head Wrightsons, the iron and steel company which occupied the substantial area of land on the banks of the Tees known as Thornaby Carrs. Head Wrightsons was obviously a major employer in the town.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Abbey Leisure Centre, Abbey Road, Pity Me, Durham


 
The Sainsbury's there used to be my local shop, I could never decide whether to drive to it via Abbey Road or that road past the Premier Inn.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Offices of Brewin Dolphin*
The Teesside offices of the investment management and financial planning company Brewin Dolphin, situated on the south side of the Tees in the Teesdale Business Park, Thornaby.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Former Thornaby Fire Station*
Built in the late 1800s this building was used by the Thornaby Fire Brigade through nationalisation in 1941 until 1974 when a new fire station was built on Master Road in the new town.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Portable toilets in Elliott Loohire depot


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*A1027*
The red section on the side of this road is a very wide cycle route, part of Sustrans route 14.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Piperack to Avecia's Belasis Plant


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

ICI Billingham September 1970


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Campsite, High Greenwood House*
Looking E from Widdop Road.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Winker Green Mills - Armley*
In the process of demolition


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Bramley Clinic - Town Street


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Rhubarb field in Winter*
This area of West Yorkshire (Lofthouse) is famed for its rhubarb production.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

Southbound slip to M1 at Lofthouse Interchange


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 3, 2013)

We need a Mundane Midlands thread really.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Former Thornaby Fire Station*
> Built in the late 1800s this building was used by the Thornaby Fire Brigade through nationalisation in 1941 until 1974 when a new fire station was built on Master Road in the new town.


 
Thanks for the Teesside pictures.  I've been past that building countless times but never noticed it was a former fire station!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

I went for an evening constitutional seeing as it was a nice day, and took some more of around the immediate area.  I noticed the police driving around and taking a look at me walking around clearly taking photos, in all black clothing, through a red light district.  God knows what they thought I was up to! 

Some more pictures to follow once I've reduced the file sizes, including photos of what must be one of the most pointless train stations in the land.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Decrepit warehouse building just off the inner ring road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Couldn't tell whether this was actually still open as a business, or whether it's been closed for years.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally! Some red paint to counter the ubiquitous blue.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Derelict pub, with a notice saying it is owned by Network Rail.  Probably for demolition then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Concrete bridge.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Derelict pub, with a notice saying it is owned by Network Rail. Probably for demolition then.
> 
> View attachment 35075


 
^ love it


----------



## machine cat (Jul 3, 2013)

Am still deciding where to go on Saturday. Although I still have to go to fucking Shipley to get that print


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

One of the older buildings of what used to be the Great Universal Stores (GUS) HQ, which you pass on trains into and out of Piccadilly on the viaduct just beside it.  Some close ups to follow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

I do like these low-tech rag trade signs on the old mill buildings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

And my favourite rag trade sign, which is without doubt, proper Northern!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

A former cemetery housing 80,000 bodies which was converted into playing fields.  The sign doesn't say, but I suspect the bodies were left in situ, as there are a few other sites in Manchester where the same applies.  Slightly weird to know you are standing on tens of thousands of skeletons!

An illustrious scientist is also mentioned on the plaque, but not sure if this is clear on this reduced image.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Am still deciding where to go on Saturday. Although I still have to go to fucking Shipley to get that print


 
Keighley as well?  You could do a reccy on street view to find what seems the most mundane small town in the area around Shipley.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

One of the old loops off the main line, severed many years ago by the looks of it.  And the connecting section in the second picture.  You occasionally hear of talk to re-connect it and convert the old viaduct into a line again, but I doubt that would happen given the cost to upgrade it after years of neglect and damage to the structure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

The most pointless train station in England award goes to....Ardwick.

A really odd station, barely a mile or so beyond Piccadilly, which according the timetable on the wall has two Piccadilly-bound trains stopping per week, and one outbound. So not exactly busy, and in a very peculiar location - maybe a hangover from the past when the area was somewhat busier in employment terms. It has around one passenger using it per day, so you just can't move for the crowds.

It is interesting to compare the annual number of passengers using both this and Piccadilly. In 2011/12, 584 passengers used this station, whereas more than 18.5 million used Piccadilly just a mile away.

It seems it may be popular with prostitutes given some detritus I spotted on the ground. Nice!





No idea what this was in a former life - station-masters house?



Steep slippy steps. Note the full disabled access.



View from top of the stairs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Rusty old footbridge, with dodgy stairs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Well-tended platform.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

GUS from across the tracks:



The white graffiti a little closer - they deserve 3.5 years in prison for such unacceptable spelling errors in my view:



Salubrious station area:



Container park:



Bus depot across the tracks:





And you can see the arches of the train shed at Piccadilly to see how close this station is to the main one:


----------



## machine cat (Jul 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Keighley as well? You could do a reccy on street view to find what seems the most mundane small town in the area around Shipley.


 
I am fed up with that side of the world tbh. I want to go somewhere fun like Normanton or Soothill.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

The footbridge was a good vantage point, so I thought I'd take a mundane panorama to show how dull and boring the area is.

Part 1:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Part 2:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

More of the GUS buildings on Devonshire Street:





And a crappy office block (posted from the opposite angle earlier on in the thread):


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Pallets 'r' Us.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Pointy knitwear.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Boring backstreet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Could do with a paint job!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Sign in pub window.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Bridges over Fairfield Street.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
I can't work out what that is at all! Is it algae growing on a fountain/water feature?  There are no clues as to scale which is throwing me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
Title of this is 'ready to pounce'.  It's clearly eyeing you up for its dinner.  Look at the glowing alien eyes!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can't work out what that is at all! Is it algae growing on a fountain/water feature?


 
 Greenish tinge on the banks of Lancaster Quay when the tide is down


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Greenish tinge on the banks of Lancaster Quay when the tide is down


 
Aha!  Makes sense now.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Title of this is 'ready to pounce'. It's clearly eyeing you up for its dinner. Look at the glowing alien eyes!


 
It's my cat and you are right! I see her there and I am working out the vets fee we don't have ( got her from Cats Protection League with a borked leg from falling, not a good sign)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A former cemetery housing 80,000 bodies which was converted into playing fields. The sign doesn't say, but I suspect the bodies were left in situ, as there are a few other sites in Manchester where the same applies. Slightly weird to know you are standing on tens of thousands of skeletons!
> 
> An illustrious scientist is also mentioned on the plaque, but not sure if this is clear on this reduced image.
> 
> View attachment 35087


 

There is a park like that in Liverpool. Grant Gardens, IIRC. They just removed all the headstones and renamed it as a park. There are around 80,000 still underneath the ground there and no sign as its former existence. 

When they were thinking of building a tram in Liverpool a bit of it was excavated as a possible interchange and in the small bit they dug up they found loads of skeletons.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 3, 2013)

a bit of north staffordshire (between talke pits and tunstall) late 70s (not my photo) complete with PMT (yes, really) bus.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> There is a park like that in Liverpool. Grant Gardens, IIRC. They just removed all the headstones and renamed it as a park. There are around 80,000 still underneath the ground there and no sign as its former existence.
> 
> When they were thinking of building a tram in Liverpool a bit of it was excavated as a possible interchange and in the small bit they dug up they found loads of skeletons.


 
They regularly find bodies in Manchester during development works, which always causes a halt while the police look into it and conclude that the body has been there for donkeys years.  Makes you wonder how many burial sites are actually about that aren't recorded any more.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sign in pub window.
> 
> View attachment 35150


 
Ahh... the Star and Garter, been to a few gigs around there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Ahh... the Star and Garter, been to a few gigs around there.


 
A pub with a dubious reputation so I'm told.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A former cemetery housing 80,000 bodies which was converted into playing fields. The sign doesn't say, but I suspect the bodies were left in situ, as there are a few other sites in Manchester where the same applies. Slightly weird to know you are standing on tens of thousands of skeletons!


Those used to be our school playing fields. I didn't know they were public now. I think part of the field had to be cordoned off one time because one of the graves collapsed in, after heavy rains. I seem to recall someone saying that one of the kids fell in, but it was probably just a playground rumour. I have a recollection that you could tell it was an ex-graveyard, because there were sunken rectangular patches in a few places.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 3, 2013)

Inspired by farmerbarleymow, I took a wander this afternoon to see what mundane Northern scenes I could snap. Starting from my flat near Alexandra Park Job Centre, I headed west through Old Trafford...

Demolition, Eagle Court



A full skip, Ayers Road




Polski Sklep and skip full of slate


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

*Semi detached suburbia*
A view along Forest Way in Heworth. Very typical of the rash of brick built three bed semis which spread across England in the 1930's. The OS maps of 1937/38 show this road partly built up.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 3, 2013)

A full skip plus toilet outside Very Tasty 




St Johns. Sign says "Cycle to church for body, soul and planet"




A curious tree, Walter Street


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 3, 2013)

'Manchester Supermarket'



Banana snack, Seymour Park




A load of balls


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 3, 2013)

Cat under a car, Addison Crescent




The new Didsbury Metrolink line




Wall and fence, Ayres Road




Graffiti, Metrolink depot


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

Trams, TFGM metrolink depot




Dumped bag



The end of Ayers Road


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

We need more of mundane Manchester.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

Watering the pitch, Lancashire County Cricket Club



Red Rose, Lancashire County Cricket Club




A contender for the most boring photo I've ever taken. It's Trafford town hall!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

Chester Road and Man United's ground, aka the 'Theatre of Dreams'. 



Roadworks and Beetham Tower, Chester Road




United Cafe, Sir Matt Busby Way.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

A skip, Sir Matt Busby Way




Statue, Old Trafford



The Theatre of Dreams! (as long as your dreams are about a bunch of men kicking a ball around)


That's it!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Watering the pitch, Lancashire County Cricket Club
> 
> View attachment 35174
> 
> Red Rose, Lancashire County Cricket Club


 
My god, he's got a full bladder and a large cock!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

Hehe, yeah it does look like someone power-pissing :-D


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> United Cafe, Sir Matt Busby Way.
> 
> View attachment 35179


 
Similar?  No?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

Harsh! They were very friendly when I asked if I could snap them on their break


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Harsh! They were very friendly when I asked if I could snap them on their break


 
But true!  No-one, but no-one, gets that skin tone due to the Manc climate!  

The best they can do is blue due to Vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice pics ebay sex moomin, but I can't believe you and farmerbarleymow have covered so much of Manchester and yet there's no pic of Gay Lyfe Aquatic Centre up here yet?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Nice pics ebay sex moomin, but I can't believe you and farmerbarleymow have covered so much of Manchester and yet there's no pic of Gay Lyfe Aquatic Centre up here yet?


 
Too far off my planned itinerary at present, but on my provisional list.  I know it well - used to live nearby. 

I feel bullied now into travelling to Lev!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

I did think of Levvy as my first idea- it's full of nooks and crannies, decay and old-style Manc charm. I'll definitely be going there, though fbm might beat me to it...
The other idea I thought might be fun was a Morrissey-themed one- Rusholme, Southern Cemetery, Strangeways... That'd probably take a couple of days, 'cos I don't have a car


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> I did think of Levvy as my first idea- it's full of nooks and crannies, decay and old-style Manc charm. I'll definitely be going there, though fbm might beat me to it...
> The other idea I thought might be fun was a Morrissey-themed one- Rusholme, Southern Cemetery, Strangeways... That'd probably take a couple of days, 'cos I don't have a car


 
We should divide our efforts more sensibly - I do north (as I live in town), and you do south.  The border being roughly fuzzy but common sense.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> I did think of Levvy as my first idea- it's full of nooks and crannies, decay and old-style Manc charm. I'll definitely be going there, though fbm might beat me to it...
> The other idea I thought might be fun was a Morrissey-themed one- Rusholme, Southern Cemetery, Strangeways... That'd probably take a couple of days, 'cos I don't have a car


 
PS - done Strangeways already.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> The other idea I thought might be fun was a Morrissey-themed one- Rusholme, Southern Cemetery, Strangeways... *That'd probably take a couple of days, 'cos I don't have a car*


I am not sure that morrissey had one either


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> I did think of Levvy as my first idea- it's full of nooks and crannies, decay and old-style Manc charm. I'll definitely be going there, though fbm might beat me to it...
> The other idea I thought might be fun was a Morrissey-themed one- Rusholme, Southern Cemetery, Strangeways... That'd probably take a couple of days, 'cos I don't have a car


There's also the street with no name - but that's not really mundane. Apparently East Asians come to visit it especially these days!?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> I am not sure that morrissey had one either



Yeah, bloody walk like I've had to.  

Cost me nowt!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We should divide our efforts more sensibly - I do north (as I live in town), and you do south. The border being roughly fuzzy but common sense.


Oh, I'm much more scattergun usually, today was a one-off. Often I'll go a week and only take a couple of pics. So don't limit yourself on my account 
I've got a few pics on my flickr I want to add, but I don't think I'll be taking new ones for the thread for a bit.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, bloody walk like I've had to.


I like walking, but I'm not walking from Salford Lads Club to Southern Cemetery via Stretford, it'll take all bloody day...!
I actually walked to Morrissey's house from Burnage once, when he lived in Hale Barns. That was a fair old trek...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The most pointless train station in England award goes to....Ardwick.
> 
> A really odd station, barely a mile or so beyond Piccadilly, which according the timetable on the wall has two Piccadilly-bound trains stopping per week, and one outbound. So not exactly busy, and in a very peculiar location - maybe a hangover from the past when the area was somewhat busier in employment terms. It has around one passenger using it per day, so you just can't move for the crowds.


You need to have a mundane trip to Denton sometime 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denton_railway_station


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> You need to have a mundane trip to Denton sometime
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denton_railway_station


 
I've heard of that station, as it is occasionally in the local press because of the threats of closure, and the laughably low passenger numbers too! It is in a very odd area, and a fairly rough one too so not a station I'd like to have to wait at even if there was a regular service. There is a nearby station with an inaccurate name - Flowery Field.  Sounds lovely, but a friend who uses it to commute to work says the area its in is neither flowery, nor a field. 

There was a recent article about it, and apparently there is a similar station nearby which is also poorly used - Reddish South, with 56 passengers a year.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/we-wont-give-up-ghost-3309224


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Southern Cemetery


 
Have you posted Southern Cemetery pics already or is this your next plan? It's an ace cemetery that, and I was gonna suggest farmerbarleymow take a trip there after he posted the masonic graves earlier in the thread. Not sure if you've been to SC, but there's a whole section for masonic graves, all complete with your favourite conspiraloon symbols. Some of them are huge and elaborate, too.

Well worth a trip!

Oh, and there's a few famous people buried in there. Some Man U players; John Dalton (I think?) and some other scientists.

#gravenerd


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Have you posted Southern Cemetery pics already or is this your next plan? It's an ace cemetery that, and I was gonna suggest farmerbarleymow take a trip there after he posted the masonic graves earlier in the thread. Not sure if you've been to SC, but there's a whole section for masonic graves, all complete with your favourite conspiraloon symbols. Some of them are huge and elaborate, too.
> 
> Well worth a trip!
> 
> ...


 
I've not been to SC for donkeys years, but I do like cemeteries and elaborate gravestones. John Dalton was buried in the cemetery that was converted into playing fields that I posted yesterday. LS Lowry is buried in SC though. 

Biggest cemetery in the UK too, so lots and lots of dead people!

A great one is Undercliffe Cemetery in Bradford, full of Victorian show-off gravestones.

http://www.undercliffecemetery.co.uk/


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've not been to SC for donkeys years, but I do like cemeteries and elaborate gravestones. John Dalton was buried in the cemetery that was converted into playing fields that I posted yesterday. LS Lowry is buried in SC though.
> 
> Biggest cemetery in the UK too, so lots and lots of dead people!
> 
> ...


 
Ah, was wrong on JD.

And didn't know it was the biggest in the UK!? It is absolutely _massive_, like. 

Undercliffe sounds good. Might check it out if I'm ever in Bradford (which is rarely  )

I went to an ace cemetery in Cuba, but it's neither mundane nor in the North so I won't post any more about it here (look it up though! Havana's Necropolis   )


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm off to Stalybridge today, and walking from there to Ashton.  There are some industrial sites along the route so I'll see what I find.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Chester Road and Man United's ground, aka the 'Theatre of Dreams'.
> 
> View attachment 35177
> 
> ...


 
Diverse selection of food there!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Keasden road*
At this point, the road is heading directly towards Ingleborough, which can be seen several miles away on the horizon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Polythene strips by Popplemire Lane*
Do not adjust your set.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Bedlington Terrier Public House*
Named After Bedlington Terrier Dog


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Coffin Chapel*
The Evangelist Church at Bedlington also known locally as the Coffin Chapel due to its unusual shape.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*South East Northumberland Law Courts*
With the Northumbria Police Area Command Unit behind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Vulcan Place Car and Van Hire in Bedlington


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

B1331 heading east


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Big Bella's*
The most amazing shop front-refers to itself as a "Dirty Cafe"-wonderful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Asda Ashington built on former site of the football ground


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*New Hirst & District Social Club*
Known locally as "The Mortimer".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Milburn Statue*
Situated on Station Road-Ashington's main shopping street-is a statue of footballer Jackie Milburn.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Big Bella's*
> The most amazing shop front-refers to itself as a "Dirty Cafe"-wonderful.


 
In my head, it is a place where you get something a bit more than cheesy chips


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Viewlands*
Pit housing and Post-War Semis together on this quiet Cul-de-Sac.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Royal Mail PostBox*
Outside the Post office in Ashington.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Ponies At Whinney Hill Stables*
Photo taken Mid February 2008 Ponies out enjoying the Winter Sun, well wrapped up of course!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> B1331 heading east


 
*That has to be a contender for most mundane- it's about 60 percent of the UK.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Houses on the A196, Stakeford


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Industrial Footpath*
A footpath from Barrington Road through an industrial estate. Hardly a picturesque stroll.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Electricity substation*
These two buildings in the middle of nowhere appear on the 1940's OS map. The one in the background is now used for commercial vehicle repairs...but what was its original use?

On the 1919-1926 their is indicated old mine workings, ie shafts. On the 1894-1899 maps, nothing is there. It would appear that the building must have had some association with mine working.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

The B1337 approaching its junction with the A197 near Morpeth


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Weir and Bridge*
A fast flowing weir just before the Spine Road Bridge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Coal Tub At North Seaton*
Coal Tub commemorating North Seaton Colliery which was sunk in 1859 & closed in 1961. The land was reclaimed in 1978 & this tub was placed her originally in 1987 although the rear wall has recently been built.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Gated entrance to the Orgreave regeneration area


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Roundabout on the B6066


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Southroyd Park, Pudsey*
These houses were built by the local authority between the two World Wars as part of a small housing estate. They are two-up, two-down dwellings with a coal store and bathroom off the kitchen; the sitting room was heated by a cast iron cooking range with back boiler; the lavatory was upstairs. At times the kitchen used to "run wick wi' black-clocks". No housing development is shown here on the 1940s OS map. Here we are at the southernmost extent of Pudsey's built-up-area quite close to Fulneck Moravian village and school.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*No 5 Fulneck*
The Blue Plaque on the wall shows this to be the birthplace of the Yorkshire and England cricketer Sir Len Hutton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Environmental Health & Education Welfare Building - Kent Road


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

The Swinnow, Harley Drive


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

Can't remember if I posted these last night...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> The Swinnow, Harley Drive


 
I like those pubs that could have closed in 1998 or could have three blokes sitting in silence at the bar at 11 am.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 4, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Undercliffe sounds good. Might check it out if I'm ever in Bradford (which is rarely  )
> 
> I went to an ace cemetery in Cuba, but it's neither mundane nor in the North so I won't post any more about it here (look it up though! Havana's Necropolis   )


I am having a bradford nostalgia jaunt soon, and my DoE award centre was opposite undercliffe cemetery.want to join me?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm off to Stalybridge



staleyVegas!!1!
if Oliver's is still by the market square in Ashton, please could you snap it?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

Best cemetery ever is Glasgow's Necropolis. The name itself is enough to make me swoon. Awesome overgrown Jewish one in Stamford Hill/Stoke Newington (or there used to be 10 years ago-might be a Waitrose now)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Finished my mundane trek for today, and am sat in the bar at Stalybridge station having a beer and resting my feet before the train home. 

Got some good pics, and one specially for Roadkill 

Will post them later on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Finished my mundane trek for today, and am sat in the bar at Stalybridge station having a beer and resting my feet before the train home.
> 
> Got some good pics, and one specially for Roadkill
> 
> Will post them later on.







*Huddersfield Canal in Stalybridge*
The Huddersfield Narrow Canal passing through Stalybridge. This section had been in-filled but was restored and re-opened in 2001.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> staleyVegas!!1!
> if Oliver's is still by the market square in Ashton, please could you snap it?



Oops! Only just saw this. 

I took various pics of the market so if you can say what Oliver's is I can see if I've snapped it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Stalybridge : Golden Jubilee of Twinning Monument


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Commercial Property - 125 Minto Street, Ashton-under-lyne, OL7 9DA*


----------



## machine cat (Jul 4, 2013)

Pub 'garden' in Huddersfield


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Some quick observations of the two towns I've been to today. Ashton had the usual empty shops and proliferation of cheap ones, but generally seemed to be bearing up in the economic circumstances.

Stalybridge on the other hand has been badly affected. It seemed that the majority of shops were closed and I did wonder whether I'd forgot the day and travelled there on a Sunday.

As I clearly looked an outsider, taking photos and stopping often to seek out the next mundane view, I attracted the attention of beggars very rapidly. One woman was so extremely nice about asking for money that I felt bad for not helping her. The town really did feel like there just wasn't anything going for it any more.

Sad to see.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 4, 2013)

A few photos taken mainly through the rather grubby windows of my train to London yesterday, and back today.



Spring Bank, on a dull morning.



Mundane 1970s houses just north of the railway line.



A bit of ghost advertising, on the edge of the industrial bit of south-west Hull.



I've found some railway arches!



Light industry.



The buildings with the odd-shaped chimneys are part of a caravan factory now. Originally there were load of buildings like that in the streets off the Hessle Road: they were fish smokehouses.




A bit more light industry.



Headquarters of Shipham Valves, a long-established Hull company.



New housing along (I think) Eastbourne Street; part of the regeneration of what used to be a seriously nasty part of the city.



The St George's Hotel, which closed down a couple of months back.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 4, 2013)

Town end of Selby Street. I've always liked the ship motif on the wall of the house in the middle.



Hull Royal Infirmary complex.



The building to let used to be Silhouette's Nightclub, scene of a lot of my gay-scene gallivanting in years gone by. Now long superseded by places in town where you don't stick to the carpet, and which don't turn the same blind eye to drugs and _goings on_ in the toilets.  I miss dear old Sils.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 4, 2013)

And a few train-window shots of the Selby area:



Level crossing at Eastrington.



A bit of typical East Yorkshire countryside.



Barlby signal box, on the edge of Selby.



Part of the huge Bocm Pauls plant



And another part, which they're knocking down.



And the west end of the site.



Looking north up the Ouse, from the swing bridge.



Part of the High Street.

I did mean to get some more pics on the way back through today, but the sun was right in the lens and they didn't come out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

A view from Stalybridge station, to the Pennines the town nestles against. This sort of view of the whale-backed hills of the Pennines always make me happy and feel at home.  Hilly places are where I belong.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Some shots of the buffet bar at Stalybridge station. A lovely little proper pub on the platform, and dates back quite a way. It is full of bits and bobs from history, especially the railways (understandably given its location). Really friendly staff and nice real ale on sale. Without doubt the best station pub I've ever been in. 

Plaque outside:



Case full of bits and bobs:



Nice old clock - probably used for clocking on in its previous life:



General inside shot:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Mundane Stalybridge.


----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
When I were a lad Harvard mills was called grandways.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Industrial park in Stalybridge. More to follow...


----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

Fez909 said:


>


 
Kirkstall housing association takes me back to snogging Emma G***** round the back before I was even in high school


----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

Fez909 could you get some of the kirkstall lights and burley liberal club if you go out again. They were both a big part of the community until recent times.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

More industrial site porn.


----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

And more...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

And more....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

This was a slightly odd plaque on these houses - the row of houses formed a dog leg, half along the main road and half away from it.  For some reason it was marked with this plaque, presumably when they were built.  The houses are in an odd location away from the rest of Ashton and more in the industrial area, so maybe the whole area was farmland at the time of construction.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Final bits of the industrial area.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

In Ashton now, and here are some random shots of the town centre.

Ugly BT building:



Underpass, surprisingly graffiti-free:



I like the tiling on this pub. Note the mobility scooter by the side - someone is going to be drinking and driving tonight I suspect:



On the left is a bar, which looks about as down at heel as you can get. On the right is one of weirdly many computer repair shops in Ashton. There are several of them dotted around the town:



Empty pub:



I've not seen a branch of Yorkshire Bank for years! They are obviously an invasion force from across them there hills. Sadly I remember them being called the Yorkshire Penny Bank, which shows my age. But it really should be called the Yorkshire Yorkshire Yorkshire! Bank, in honour of the mock motorway sign.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

For all your slot needs:



Ladysmith Arcade - tatty and dated:

 

And this is just Northern town perfection - four shops in a row aimed at people who are skint.  Cash Generator, Bright House, Pound World and Home Bargains.  You couldn't better typify a Northern town than this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Private road to Stank
The North-Western corner of the walled Harewood House Estate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Glass Pyramid*
One of the buildings in the Hornbeam business park, alongside Harrogate College


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Approach to Hornbeam Park station*
The railway history of the Harrogate area is very complicated and there are a large number of closed lines in and around the town. Hornbeam Park station on the line from Harrogate to Leeds only opened in 1992, although the line dates from 1848. This view looks down the approach to the Harrogate-bound platform from Hookstone Road. Although the station is only 20 years old it has the staggered layout that is common in much older stations. The Harrogate-bound platform is on the north side of Hookstone Road whilst the Leeds-bound platform is on the south side.


----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Glass Pyramid*
> One of the buildings in the Hornbeam business park, alongside Harrogate College


 

Are these your own photos?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Low Grange Farm (nr Plompton Square)*
Farm buildings housing tractors and other implements, the dog insisted on being part of the photo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Railing removal in Albert Terrace, Harrogate*
The railings have gone, doubtless in the war, but the vertical end piece remains on this low wall on Albert Terrace.


----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Approach to Hornbeam Park station*
> The railway history of the Harrogate area is very complicated and there are a large number of closed lines in and around the town. Hornbeam Park station on the line from Harrogate to Leeds only opened in 1992, although the line dates from 1848. This view looks down the approach to the Harrogate-bound platform from Hookstone Road. Although the station is only 20 years old it has the staggered layout that is common in much older stations. The Harrogate-bound platform is on the north side of Hookstone Road whilst the Leeds-bound platform is on the south side.


 

I got stuck at one of the stations on this line after missing my stop. I ended up talking to, and sharing a flask with, the signal man all night. It was literally in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*School on Belford Road*
View towards Victoria Avenue


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Waitrose car park, Harrogate*
Bit too early on Boxing Day - the supermarket hasn't yet opened.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Harrogate Catholic Club - Robert Street


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Kwik Fit - York Place


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Comet - West Park Street


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Lynx Womenswear, West Park Street


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Ashfield Court Care Home - Tewit Well Road


----------



## killer b (Jul 4, 2013)

i went out earlier for a long bike ride. lovely rather than mundane, but fuck you: this is preston's glorious Avenham Park.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

cdg said:


> Fez909 could you get some of the kirkstall lights and burley liberal club if you go out again. They were both a big part of the community until recent times.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
No. The other burley liberal. That's burley rugby club and its occupied by travellers now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## cdg (Jul 4, 2013)

I can remember when it looked like that too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*The Eponymous Station*
The rather unimpressive railway stop which gives Widdrington Station its name.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Widdrington Local Centre*
The nearest that the community of Widdrington Station has to a 'town centre' - containing shops, post office, etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Shed Collection*
A congregation of garden sheds in Stobswood - presumably each one belongs to one of houses in the background.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Footbridge Over Railway*
This substantial footbridge carries a public footpath over the east-coast mainline.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Barnsley Town Hall*
One of Barnsley's more imposing landmarks is the Town Hall. This is probably the more interesting angles to photograph. The image was taken from Market Hill with Barnsley Town Centre behind the camera. The image works very well with the white building against a deep blue sky. Stand where the new bus/rail interchange is being built at the bottom of Regent Street and look up towards the Town Hall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*National Union of Mineworkers Hall*
The National Union of Mineworker's Hall on Huddersfield Road. Note the statue to the left of the stone monument to commemorate the people involved in the industry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Barnsley Bus Station*
This is a view from the Bus/Rail Interchange as it was in 2004. There are remnants of the old Barnsley Court House Railway Station visible left (stone abutment) and the Court House pub (right). The bus station visible is now under redevelopment as is the old hotel at left. Nothing stands still.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

Alhambra car-park entrance - Barnsley


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

*Peel Square Barnsley*
The large building in the centre used to be the Yorkshire Penny Bank and is now a Public House called Chambers. By the left of the building is Pitt Street and to the right is Peel Street. The old underground toilets are still there and in use.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *The Eponymous Station*
> The rather unimpressive railway stop which gives Widdrington Station its name.


 

The couple of trains a day that stop here end up at Chathill a bit further up the line





Some also stop at Manors on the edge of Newcastle which is a bit more mundane 









The station used to be quite bigger when there were more local trains, but was cut back in the late 70s when the Metro started


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> More industrial site porn.
> 
> View attachment 35268
> 
> ...


 
Phwoooar!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And more....
> 
> View attachment 35283
> 
> ...


 
I bet that was a really jolly walk


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> For all your slot needs:
> 
> View attachment 35297
> 
> ...


 
My comes up from her nice house in Devon to the North, more to go to Home Bargains than to see me. Although Home Bargains is posh in comparison to 'Cheaper 4 U', with a few branches near me selling posh or unsold in supermarkets food that is near to or beyond it's sell by date. I have dined well on organic sea salt and caramel fudge today for 50p.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I bet that was a really jolly walk


 
I had a great day!  Not been to Staly or Ashton for yonks, so nice to go back.  Still got lots more to post, but got distracted earlier so will have to crack on processing the photos.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 4, 2013)

This thread makes me want to go back to Nelson. But that would be unfair to the North as anyone not from the North and who has a stereotype of it will be smug and pleased they are paying a grand a month for a shitty studio flat in somewhere that is not the North. Also it would be unfair to me as I love the North but really struggled with Nelson.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Some pictures of Ashton Market, both inside the covered market hall, and outside in the square.

I still have no idea what Oliver's is, but tufty79 needs to enlighten me before I can check if I've photographed it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Four final pictures of Ashton before I got the train back to Staly and then onto to Manchester.





Tameside Borough Council HQ. Not the nicest of civic centres mind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> This thread makes me want to go back to Nelson. But that would be unfair to the North as anyone not from the North and who has a stereotype of it will be smug and pleased they are paying a grand a month for a shitty studio flat in somewhere that is not the North. Also it would be unfair to me as I love the North but really struggled with Nelson.


 
I've never been there - is it that bad?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Back in Staly again (I took a looped train route), and some remaining pictures from today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

I liked the old-fashioned signage on this closed butchers shop.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 4, 2013)

All good stuff Farmer,

used to live around there as you may recall - looks a bit more low rent than it did when i was paying a low rent to live there 

The Prince of Orange near the bus station used to be a right hole - I'll bet they still have the same carpets

Did you go to ikea while you were there?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

And finally, this is especially for the tripe-haters amongst us!  Including Roadkill

How about a lovely tripe sarny?  Or a rag pudding?  No idea what a rag pudding is though!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> All good stuff Farmer,
> 
> used to live around there as you may recall - looks a bit more low rent than it did when i was paying a low rent to live there
> 
> ...


 
I remember you used to live in that area, and I passed the Orange on my way. I used to work there now and again in the late nineties, and the only difference I could see is the increase in empty properties, and the proliferation of pound shop type retail. A shame really. I didn't go to Ikea, as I'd only end up buying shit I don't need (which of course is their entire business model!).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

The next items on my itinerary are Trafford Park, but also need to include Oldham given I lived there for a few years. The only problem is that the borough is quite big geographically so it might take a few trips to capture the proper mundane parts.

Any other suggested areas of GM welcome.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

Another one from Castlefield, Manchester.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Four final pictures of Ashton before I got the train back to Staly and then onto to Manchester.
> 
> View attachment 35313


 
Lovely picture, the wobbly pavement matches the curve of the roof perfectly


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

Hasty Lane, recently demolished to make way for an airport freight shed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

Market Street, Manchester


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

cdg said:


> Are these your own photos?


 
I suspect not, unless he's exceptionally well-travelled in the North. The image URLs suggest they are culled from the net, although I may be wrong.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Market Street, Manchester


 
That is a great picture.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is a great picture.


 
I love it, but I have to admit I shot it from the hip


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I love it, but I have to admit I shot it from the hip


 
But it is almost perfect - cuts out the torso so you don't worry about what the person looks like, and focuses on the fact they are not playing their guitar, the wires, the boots and ephemera like the water bottle, and the money collection. And the light on the sets is good too. Even if this was all unintentional, it is a good shot!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've never been there - is it that bad?


 
We saw a riot van scream down the road and coppers run into a busy pub to arrest someone. It was a Wednesday, just before noon.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hasty Lane, recently demolished to make way for an airport freight shed.


 
What a shame- so few thatched houses in the North- presume they weren't listed?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> We saw a riot van scream down the road and coppers run into a busy pub to arrest someone. It was a Wednesday, just before noon.


 
Well that settles it - you just have to go to Nelson!  A mix of mundaneness and an air of violence - perfect.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And finally, this is especially for the tripe-haters amongst us! Including Roadkill
> 
> How about a lovely tripe sarny? Or a rag pudding? No idea what a rag pudding is though!
> 
> ...


 
Rag pudding is a kind of suet pudding AFAIK.

As for tripe, again ... NO.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Rag pudding is a kind of suet pudding AFAIK.
> 
> As for tripe, again ... NO.


 
It is my mission to hunt out tripe dispensaries in any place I visit, in the hope that you'll eventually be converted to the joys of stomach linings! 

I admit I almost jumped for joy when I saw that shop - it is so archetypical of the North. 

You're right - rag pudding is of that ilk - sounds a bit odd, and although it says it comes from Oldham, I don't remember ever seeing it on sale there. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rag_pudding


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, this thread is turning into a somewhat expensive pursuit for me.  I succumbed to the temptation of shiny new toys and have bought a camera so I can take better pictures.  I blame Fez909


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sir, I salute your commitment to the cause


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Sir, I salute your commitment to the cause


 
*shakes fist angrily at Fez909 when the credit card statement arrives* 

But I like shiny new toys, and will have fun experimenting with it when it is delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> *shakes fist angrily at Fez909 when the credit card statement arrives*
> 
> But I like shiny new toys, and will have fun experimenting with it when it is delivered tomorrow.


 
Next day delivery, too!?

My, you _are_ pushing the boat out!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Next day delivery, too!?
> 
> My, you _are_ pushing the boat out!


 
That's purely because I'm addicted to instant gratification, and hate waiting for new toys as I want them NOW! 

Still a child at heart...

That, and I can't be bothered to troll to the shops to buy it in person.


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2013)

Askham (in April)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 5, 2013)

That looks lovely, firky.

I actually thought it was Glasshouses in Yorkshire for a sec. It's got a similar shaped green.






(not my pic)


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> That looks lovely, firky.
> 
> I actually thought it was Glasshouses in Yorkshire for a sec. It's got a similar shaped green.
> 
> (not my pic)


 
The pic above is in Askham.

Where I live has a similar village green but I thin the cross is considered the centre I think.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> The pic above is in Askham.
> 
> Where I live has a similar village green but I the cross is considered the centre I think.


 
I suppose villages mainly followed a certain design that was popular, unless the terrain dictated otherwise. Or perhaps the design is emergent. I don't know.

Anyway, it was the terrain and sparse-ness of your first pic that reminded me of Glasshouses.

Your village looks nice


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I suppose villages mainly followed a certain design that was popular, unless the terrain dictated otherwise. Or perhaps the design is emergent. I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, it was the terrain and sparse-ness of your first pic that reminded me of Glasshouses.
> 
> Your village looks nice


 
I've had a quick look at wiki and they have this brief page about village layouts. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nucleated_village

And Firky's village does look nice.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

For any Manc-based posters, there are some free events at the old Mayfield Station as part of the Manchester International Festival that offer a rare chance to get inside it for nowt. No booking is required so you just turn up it seems. I'll go along to these and take some pictures if possible.

http://www.mif.co.uk/event/mette-ingvartsen-evaporated-landscapes

http://www.mif.co.uk/event/tino-sehgal-this-variation


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

Trying to get the shadow reflection with camera phone  whilst also trying to contain toddler...in theory it was good...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

Been to Lancaster uni- with a decent camera, some photographic knowledge and a decently behaved child, so much more could have been achieved! Lovely contrasts between some quite brutalist architecture, the blue skies and moorland beyond. Lots of lines everywhere. Also the best charity shop in the word


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

As in 'kill'?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> For any Manc-based posters, there are some free events at the old Mayfield Station as part of the Manchester International Festival that offer a rare chance to get inside it for nowt. No booking is required so you just turn up it seems. I'll go along to these and take some pictures if possible.
> 
> http://www.mif.co.uk/event/mette-ingvartsen-evaporated-landscapes
> 
> http://www.mif.co.uk/event/tino-sehgal-this-variation


 
Have noted this down- the second one looks especially good.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Sir, I salute your commitment to the cause


 
I have nearly lost my toddler whilst trying to take a picture of a bin. At times I regret the bad photo and the return of the toddler.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Trying to get the shadow reflection with camera phone whilst also trying to contain toddler...in theory it was good...


 
£13.80 for a megarider?  Where?!  They're nine quid in Hull!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 5, 2013)

i took loads of mundanity earlier (including the building that Pickman's model wrongly identified as being part of sheffield uni), but i realised i left my phone charger at my friend's last night, and it's gone flat now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2013)

Off into Leeds City Centre now to see if there's anything mundane.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2013)

[quoteyour o"Roadkill, post: 12375758, member: 285"]£13.80 for a megarider?  Where?!  They're nine quid in Hull![/quote]
Think you can go to the fleshpots of kendal etc for that. But if you need a wee you  are doomed.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 5, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Off into Leeds City Centre now to see if there's anything mundane.


Just missed ya!


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 5, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> The Swinnow, Harley Drive


is that still there?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Off into Leeds City Centre now to see if there's anything mundane.


 
The uni campus has lots of boring buildings - the brutalist 60s/70s concrete parts like Earth Sciences, Dental/medical and the like.  But if the weather there is as nice as here it might look ok, rather than proper drab as it used to in gloomy weather.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> As in 'kill'?


 
Well we've all seen Logan's Run, and I wondered whether it was true - and here is the proof!  Luckily I've dodged the call-up for that for years so far...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Two more pictures of low-tech rag trade signs on a mill nearby.





And I noticed this curious sketch of someone in a first floor window of the same mill.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2013)

Leeds


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2013)

Best pub toilet sign ever.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> £13.80 for a megarider? Where?! They're nine quid in Hull!


 
Just checked the prices in Manchester - £12 for a Stagecoach megarider (south of Greater Manchester), and £13 for the equivalent on First Bus (north of Greater Manchester).  The discrepancy used to be larger - stagecoach ones were about eight quid a couple of years back, and first bus the same or more expensive. 

Count yourself lucky in Hull!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Have noted this down- the second one looks especially good.


 
Tom A and any other manc posters.

We could arrange to have a mini meet-up if some of us are going to one of these. There are quite a few dates for the second one so plenty of flexibility. There's the added bonus of there being a nice real ale pub down the road - the Bulls Head:


----------



## Tom A (Jul 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tom A and any other manc posters.
> 
> We could arrange to have a mini meet-up if some of us are going to one of these. There are quite a few dates for the second one so plenty of flexibility. There's the added bonus of there being a nice real ale pub down the road - the Bulls Head:
> 
> View attachment 35356


 
I'm going to see Massive Attack and Mogwai as part of the MIF, but those are at other venues. However considering both those events are free I could be very tempted


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I'm going to see Massive Attack and Mogwai as part of the MIF, but those are at other venues. However considering both those events are free I could be very tempted


 
You can't beat an event where the entrance fee is 'nowt'! 

And I wasn't even born in Yorkshire!

Edit - I wasn't even born in the county of 'Yorkshire Yorkshire Yorkshire - we're right, you're wrong'


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2013)

Mundane roadworks


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been tasked with posting this on this thread.

ETA: photo didn't load. I'm blaming someone other than me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2013)

machine cat said:


> ETA: photo didn't load. I'm blaming someone other than me.


 
Blame southerners - that works for me.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The uni campus has lots of boring buildings - the brutalist 60s/70s concrete parts like Earth Sciences, Dental/medical and the like.  But if the weather there is as nice as here it might look ok, rather than proper drab as it used to in gloomy weather.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 6, 2013)

fucking ace. no, I wasn't doing a handstand when I took that, but I *am* too fuckwitted to work out which way Is 'up' on me phone


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 6, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 35363


 
Presumably that's in Australia?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Want me to flip the pic and post it the right way up?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Want me to flip the pic and post it the right way up?


yes please


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Here you go.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

My new toy has arrived, and as the battery is fully charged I feel duty bound to take it out to play. Got to collect something from the sorting office so will see what I can see on the way. 

And no, of course I haven't read the manual.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2013)

Earlier


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It is my mission to hunt out tripe dispensaries in any place I visit, in the hope that you'll eventually be converted to the joys of stomach linings!
> 
> I admit I almost jumped for joy when I saw that shop - it is so archetypical of the North.
> 
> ...


 


to my knowledge there is one chippy still selling them in Oldham, in Greenacres

You can buy these from a butchers etc in Mossley (and other places I imagine but I've never seen them elsewhere)





*the Waggon* Inn on High St Uppermill used to do a great Rag pud, chips, peas & gravy - was a regular Sunday Lunch call when we lived down the road in Lees.

You could get the train to Greenfield and it is a 5-10 minute walk from there. 

Second Hand Bookshop, Museum, Canal etc

Nice afternoon out as long as it isn't raining sideways of course


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2013)

Pirate clothes


----------



## longdog (Jul 6, 2013)

The very not at all mundane Hull paragon station...




The 'going the wrong direction ticket'.




An station.




An other station


----------



## longdog (Jul 6, 2013)

Goole <spit>


----------



## longdog (Jul 6, 2013)

Whirly things.



Lorry things.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2013)

Got some crackers of Leeds, Huddersfield and Shipley after a very nice wander the past couple of days  Will post later when I find my way home.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Pirate clothes


 
Was that a sign at the pirates adventure castle activity centre?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Was that a sign at the pirates adventure castle activity centre?



Some random shop in Shipley.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got some more to post - a mix between crumbly buildings, and graffiti/wall art
in the Northern Quarter.

The sun was cracking the flags today so everywhere looked nice, even the tatty bits. We need cloud and rain to do this properly. 

Edit - but I do like my new toy.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

Martin Mere bird sanctuary, West Lancashire:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

But I'm knackered so may not post them for a while - I was up till stupid o clock last night, and only got a couple of hours sleep so feel dead on my feet at the moment.

But I did get handed one of my favourite types of leaflets - those religious ones that just go on about scripture which means nothing to an atheist like me, and doesn't actually argue any particular position.  Strange things, but I like trying to work out what on earth they are on about. I was however disappointed by the calibre of the middle-aged lady who was handing them out - she was just too happy looking.  The other times they have always looked miserable as sin (as it were), which cheers me up for some reason.  The last one looked really quite hacked off about something, in her blue anorak outside Boots last year.  Weirdly I can still picture her in my head for some odd reason...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> to my knowledge there is one chippy still selling them in Oldham, in Greenacres
> 
> You can buy these from a butchers etc in Mossley (and other places I imagine but I've never seen them elsewhere)
> 
> ...


 
Cheers. I've not been to Saddleworth for about 4 years now, since I moved out into town, and always liked wandering round there (and up in the hills too). Might pay a visit to see if I can track any down - it does look quite nice, so would be good to try it. 

I like the use of 'fayre' in a product name - always a sure sign it was made in a light industrial unit in some mundane place, and absolutely nowhere near a farm! 

Edit - just checked out the postcode, and yup, nowhere near a farm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Martin Mere bird sanctuary:
> 
> (in a bit, need to relearn how to shrink the pics so they meet the upload size limit)


 
I use Photoshop Elements (came bundled with the laptop), and its easy using this package. CTRL+ALT+I is the shortcut for resizing (assuming you don't need to rotate the image first).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2013)

*Resting cows near Sawley*
*This small hillside enables one to see the long line of the North York Moors on the skyline.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2013)

*The Sawley Arms, Sawley​*Officially undergoing refurbishment, but there isn't much sign of that. It just looks shut.​


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2013)

*Bus shelter, Sawley​*The bus shelter appears well cared for and decorated with spring flowers.​


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2013)

*Snowy scene on Pateley Moor​*Not the scene one would expect to see on the last day of March. The aftermath of a big snowstorm some eight days previously when huge drifts were formed by 50mph winds. The Nidderdale area was near the eastern edge of the weather system which brought the snow. Less than 10 miles further east in the Ripon area there had been virtually nothing.​


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Martin Mere bird sanctuary, West Lancashire:
> 
> View attachment 35391


 
Good sign!  I presume they refer to the famous vampire chickens of Lancashire.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> What a shame- so few thatched houses in the North- presume they weren't listed?


 
I think there was one listed building on the street which was spared following a campaign by locals, but it'll be left alone and basically in the middle of a car park. Manchester airport is wholly owned by Greater Manchester Council and the various local authorities surrounding Greater Manchester. The upshot of this is that anything the airport wants to build will pretty much get rubber stamped.

The airport and it's environs are earmarked for one of those incredibly dodgy free enterprise zones where stuff like the minimum wage, health and safety and indeed the entire concept of not treating employees like livestock will be thrown out of the window. This is gonna require a lot of new development, and with that the flattening of more residential areas, woodland, allotments and whatever else might be standing in the way of progress.


----------



## cdg (Jul 6, 2013)

Leeds train station wetherspoons toilet wall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

marvellous!


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I use Photoshop Elements (came bundled with the laptop), and its easy using this package. CTRL+ALT+I is the shortcut for resizing (assuming you don't need to rotate the image first).


 
I use Linux - no Photoshop for me. I found something that does the job though.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

A few of many pictures I took when I decide to embark on a epic walk from Hulme to Castlefield to Smithy Bridge to Hollingworth Lake, via the Rochdale Canal:


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

Hulme to Hollingworth Lake, part two:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom A said:


> A few of many pictures I took when I decide to embark on a epic walk from Hulme to Castlefield to Smithy Bridge to Hollingworth Lake, via the Rochdale Canal:
> 
> *snip*


 
Bloody hell, that's an epic walk indeed! 

I suspect the 'offence' sign was in the underpass of the canal under 111 Piccadilly.  A well-known cruising spot - you still see people going down there today.  I've walked through a couple of times and it is quite disturbing, given that the canal is right by you and you're enclosed with nowhere to escape.  It freaks me out slightly.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

Hulme to Hollingworth, parte trois:



Conspiraloonery on the canal 



Mutant Frankenswans?





The M60 - somewhere between Failsworth and Hollingwood.



Inspiring poetry for anglers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2013)

*Even your camouflage won't help you.*
If you are in a military vehicle you must turn right at this point at this entrance to the MOD ranges to the north of Elsdon​


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

Hulme to Hollingworth, the final leg:





Supposedly this is a pretty good ale pub.



Marking of the Lancashire and Yorkshire Railway. The line from Manchester to Rochdale and Leeds via Halifax/Bradford is nearby.



And journey's end - Hollingworth Lake! Took about five and a half hours to get there, great weather too. I spent a few minutes there to have a well deserved rest before heading to Smithy Bridge station to get the train home.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I suspect the 'offence' sign was in the underpass of the canal under 111 Piccadilly. A well-known cruising spot - you still see people going down there today. I've walked through a couple of times and it is quite disturbing, given that the canal is right by you and you're enclosed with nowhere to escape. It freaks me out slightly.


 
You would be correct. Even I felt a bit nervous walking along that section, and it would certainly not be a stretch I would go down after dark!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2013)

*Craig Farm​*There are apparently the remains of a Bastle here but they are not obvious.​


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom A said:


> You would be correct. Even I felt a bit nervous walking along that section, and it would certainly not be a stretch I would go down after dark!


 
Bodies are found in that stretch of the canal every now and again too - it is a common part of the canal to drown in it seems.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> *Craig Farm*​
> There are apparently the remains of a Bastle here but they are not obvious.​


 
The whole ethos of this thread is that people post pictures they have taken themselves, and if they use other people's pictures they openly acknowledge this.

Looking at the posts you have made they seem commonly to be pictures culled from websites, including geograph.org.uk.

The pictures may well be within the parameters of this thread, but plastering it with other peoples pictures without acknowledgement is just not cricket.

You really have to have some kind of connection to the place you are posting about - been there, lived there, etc. For example, when I mentioned that I was going to Staly and Ashton, you started posting pictures of said places which personally I doubt you've ever been to at all.

This is quite annoying and in my, and other people's minds, should stop.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Hulme to Hollingworth Lake, part two:
> 
> View attachment 35404


 
I was walking down that bit of the canal the other day. Even though the surrounds are not developed yet, British Waterways have done a good job on this area.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The whole ethos of this thread is that people post pictures they have taken themselves, and if they use other people's pictures they openly acknowledge this.


 
Tbf, I've been posting some photos I haven't taken either.  Although they are related to my local area I suppose, so maybe that's ok.  I dunno


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyway, managed a short mundane stroll earlier this evening.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Tbf, I've been posting some photos I haven't taken either. Although they are related to my local area I suppose, so maybe that's ok. I dunno


 
That's fine in my view if you are from the neck of the woods.  

But I would encourage anyone to acknowledge that it wasn't their picture for sake of clarity.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The whole ethos of this thread is that people post pictures they have taken themselves, and if they use other people's pictures they openly acknowledge this.
> 
> Looking at the posts you have made they seem commonly to be pictures culled from websites, including geograph.org.uk.
> 
> ...





neonwilderness said:


> Tbf, I've been posting some photos I haven't taken either. Although they are related to my local area I suppose, so maybe that's ok. I dunno


 
Just to chime in with my 2p worth.

I don't think these pictures should have to be your own, but obviously it's better if they are!

I think Pickman's model scattergun approach seems a bit pointless, though. If you haven't taken those pics, and have no connection to or interest in the area, what's the point? Especially as they're all from one website. We might as well go to that site and just click random pictures.

*shrugs*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow I never claimed any pictures I posted on this thread had been taken by me: in fact I said I sought them out on the web, so I am surprised by your post above, in particular because I felt the repeated 'likes' I received from you indicated your approbation. Not only have I nowhere claimed the pictures, and leaving aside the issue of 'likes' i've received, i've not previously seen the views of the other people you mention stated. I've enjoyed finding mundane pictures of the north, and I hope you've enjoyed seeing them. As a londoner I don't have so many pictures of the north myself but i'll see what I can find in my collection. I'm sorry for beaching, however inadvertantly, the rules of the thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

This is an interesting little street in Ancoats, which while a mundane Northern terrace now (but nicely tarted up so looks like a good place to live), it has an unusual history.

The Ancoats area was very densely populated from the Industrial Revolution, and there were concerns about the lack of sanitation in many houses, and fears about cholera outbreaks.  The city council decided to do something about this, and built this street shortly after Victoria Square was constructed (picture posted earlier) as model housing.  They included the basic utilities we all take for granted now, like indoor plumbing. 

It was originally called Sanitary Street, from the whole purpose of its construction, but it was later shortened to Anita Street.  I think the residents weren't too happy with the original street name.

Its a fascinating area to wander around - full of mundane old industrial buildings, but being slowly regenerated into new uses.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancoats


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't be sure whether this empty building was formerly a pub, but it looks like it from the design:



But this one was:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

A very much out-of-place building (it just doesn't fit in with the rest of the area), and I like the rather silly name of the restaurant:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Mundane back street.  The front of this terrace faces onto Oldham Road.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)

I have eaten in Glamorous. It didn't live up to it's name


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

This is mundane old Oldham Road, heading towards the city centre. You can see the front of Victoria Square towards the end (the pointy roofed building). The other buildings are a hodge podge of designs, and have random uses - there used to be a knocking shop on this row, but I think it was the building that has been demolished in the centre. Since the last time I was on this road, there have been a lot of Vietnamese businesses opened (restaurants and food stores) which is interesting - will have to pop in one of the food shops to see what things I can buy.



This is in the other direction. More half-demolished buildings but good to see the bike shop still there as that's been there for as long as I can remember. The tower block has lain empty for many years - there are a few tower blocks in the area, and one was tarted up and was aimed at providing cheap accommodation to teachers, and I think the same might have been intended for this one but the money ran out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I have eaten in Glamorous. It didn't live up to it's name


 
Thanks for the tip!  I've often wondered what a glamorous restaurant should be like, as it is an odd name for a food place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know what this derelict building was in a former life, but obviously some kind of factory given the large chimney. But oddly it has lots of what look like loading bay entrances. I'll have to dig deeper into the history of the area to try and work out what exactly it was.

The satellite dish is a bit incongruous though!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Another forlorn derelict building.





For a change, it is possible to see inside this one as the grilled windows are shattered.  





Weirdly, I couldn't see the writing on the left of this picture until I resized it and posted it here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

A mundane-orama. There are some slightly mis-joined bits as the camera stitches them together automatically.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Another tatty building:



And what looks like an old mill, which seems to be empty:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Another building waiting to be let.  At least they built industrial buildings to look decent in those days, unlike the really dull light industrial sheds that are built nowadays.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

I like this one - knackered, but looks perfectly sound structurally so hopefully someone will renovate it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

There is a banner sign hanging from this building which says it is the County Record Office, but it doesn't seem to be in use.  Nice doorway though - 1920s style?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

The plot of what once was another building, long since demolished judging by the ghost staircase in the first picture, and roofline in the second.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't work out what this little building once was, as it sits in the middle of what is now a car park.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Inspired by Norman Tebbit perhaps?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)

Shipley Swimming Pool


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 7, 2013)

Does it have to be north England?  Cos I have some very mundane pictures of north China.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


>


 
Here's hoping the cat is found. 

Reminds me of a nice notice someone put on a wall near Piccadilly - there was a cat who was living there, and it was really cold weather.  Apparently random strangers left blankets for her, and food, as she wouldn't go near any people.  Presumably she'd had bad experiences in the past.  Finally someone managed to catch her, and hand her to a one of the animal charities that looks after and rehomes strays.  So the note thanked everyone for helping out and said after being checked over by a vet and fed and kept warm, she was doing well and was about to be rehomed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Shipley Swimming Pool


 
I like the tile work there - that always cheers me up. 

I see they've made sure the clock is included!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

The old Smithfield Market on Great Ancoats Street.

This is the 600th picture I've resized for this thread, most of which I've posted.  This is becoming an addiction!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like the tile work there - that always cheers me up.
> 
> I see they've made sure the clock is included!


 
It really is a nice work of art


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Gate with rubbish behind, Great Ancoats Street.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like the tile work there - that always cheers me up.
> 
> I see they've made sure the clock is included!


That is brilliant and I love those kinds of little tiles that only seem to be used in swimming baths...I can almost smell the chlorine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

This shows the approach of the council over the years.  Just keep dumping new layers of tarmac on the nice old cobbled street.  It would be so much nicer if all the cobbled streets were restored.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is brilliant and I love those kinds of little tiles that only seemed to be used in swimming baths...I can almost smell the chlorine


 
I love the smell of chlorine - takes me right back to childhood at the baths.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

In the Northern Quarter now.  This picture isn't mundane as such, but I love the frogs.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

This makes me want fish and chips!  I might have to go and get some this afternoon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Demolished buildings, turning this street into a gap-toothed one.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a boring building, but I like the Butty Bar - nice Northern name. 



Another sex shop.  There are a surprising number of these in Manchester.



Another sex shop!  The pub, now called The Northern, used to be the Kings Arms (I think), and had a reputation as a rough pub.  I don't know whether this was justified, as it was OK the one time I went in.  The new owners have transformed the place and it is now a nice pub.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Frank Sidebottom, Oldham Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

This used to be an underground public toilet in Stephenson Square, long since closed.  Now nice and colourful which cheers the area up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Boring car park on Church Street, Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

A mundane Northern tea shop.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)

I need to go out and buy some stuff for the house.

Yes, the camera is coming with me


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I need to go out and buy some stuff for the house.
> 
> Yes, the camera is coming with me


 
I think I need to go out for absolutely no reason at all, but take my camera with me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Boring old Piccadilly Gardens, with the metal remembrance tree commemorating the city's civilian war dead during WWII.



 
The Berlin Wall, as it is known.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

This is quite a contrast.  This first building is crumbling...



...but is next door to this great piece of wall art.  I like the bikes they've attached to the staircase.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Another empty building awaiting sale.  I think it may originally have been a pub or shop judging by the style of the windows on the ground floor.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Boring old mill in the NQ.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Some wall art/graffiti in the NQ.  This makes mundane streets look far more cheerful, and metal shutters look far better with a bit of decoration like this.

I think these pictures may not be mundane enough


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

And finally for this morning, a tatty takeaway.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

i am working backwards through my mundanity.

sikh temple




my favourite abstract topiary/nice bit of bush in leeds. i don't know if they're deliberate, but i think two of them look like they're having a proper nice cuddle 



nice bit of thoughfulness in chapel aaaaaaaaaaay



northernly mundane 'cos i'm lucky enough to live up here, *plus* i found a five leaf clover at shipley station..


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

shipley in all its glorious sunshiney weirdo glory (reposted from the northbashing thread) 




ridley and jazz/jeff. they approve of being put on The Internet. and ridley gives his love to anyone reading in london (he was another honorary southerner for a bit).

 




jasper



a Very Polite Notice


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> shipley in all its glorious sunshiney weirdo glory (reposted from the northbashing thread)


 
Is that a goat with a shopping bag?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a goat with a shopping bag?


_obviously  _
it was next to the diana princess of hearts plaque


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

little london ain't all that for hard men walking dogs.



woodhouse street from behind



reasons to luv leeds: comfy seating in public spaces



this is st mark's church, where there was a Grisly Murrrrrderr years ago



..and even more disturbingly, all the angel headstones i saw were headless


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

last push:

functional concrete (i'm going to try get the ec stoner building and the red route next time)



detail



the headrow eastgate



more headrow eastgate


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


> I have eaten in Glamorous. It didn't live up to it's name


 
 Same here


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't be sure whether this empty building was formerly a pub, but it looks like it from the design:
> 
> View attachment 35437
> 
> ...


 

bits of Prime Suspect 5: Errors of Judgement was filmed around here - one of the old pubs, possibly the first one, was used as a drug dealer's den/secure house - the fencing at the back looks familiar

Was there a staircase and metal balcony at the back of the building Farmer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> bits of Prime Suspect 5: Errors of Judgement was filmed around here - one of the old pubs, possibly the first one, was used as a drug dealer's den/secure house - the fencing at the back looks familiar
> 
> Was there a staircase and metal balcony at the back of the building Farmer


 
Can't remember - which pub should have the metal staircase? I could pop back to check as its not far away.


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 7, 2013)

My mundane little north-eastern city.


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> My mundane little north-eastern city.
> 
> View attachment 35528


 

A very fat man on a bicycle recently went that way


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Firky said:


>


 
Is that bloke on the bench dead?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't remember - which pub should have the metal staircase? I could pop back to check as its not far away.


 Oh no....just idle curiosity and my ridiculous TV memory kicking on there.

You do seem to do a lot of walking about for this.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is that bloke on the bench dead?


Prolly not.

I woke up in Piccadilly Gardens (per revamp, when it was like a park) like that a few times on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is that bloke on the bench dead?


 

Just northern!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Oh no....just idle curiosity and my ridiculous TV memory kicking on there.
> 
> You do seem to do a lot of walking about for this.


 
I'm going to have to go and find out now...will report back in a bit which, if either pub, has metal stairs on the outside.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

I had a bit of a walk yesterday; along one of the Avenues, across Pearson Park, down Beverley Road, along Freetown Way and up into east Hull along Witham and the Holderness Road.  Some pics;



Coming home from the pub on Friday evening I walked down a path I've never used before just off Chanterlands Avenue, and found a load of weird modern houses.



Corner of Marlborough Avenue and Richmond Street.



Some of the trees in the Avenues were taken down in the 1990s, because of some disease IIRC.  The stumps were carved into totem pole-esque shapes by local artists.



Typical Victorian houses on Marlborough Ave.



Some of the oldest houses in the Avenues, near the corner of Princes Ave and Marlborough Ave.



Community arts festival in Pearson Park.  I stayed to listen to a couple of the bands, which is why I didn't walk as far in east Hull as I planned.



From the same spot looking the other way: Hull Bowls Club doing their thing.



Eastern end of Pearson Park, with the recently-reopened Pearson Park Hotel.  A lovely spot to watch the world go by with a pint on a summer afternoon.



The gateway to Pearson Park, except that the ornamental gates were taken down in the scrap drive in World war II and have never been replaced.  Most of the houses in this view have been turned into flats.  I know this 'cos ten years ago I was knocking off a lad who lived in one of them.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Former Dorchester Hotel on Beverley Road.  Was sporting 'sold' signs recently, but that seems to have fallen through, although some work is evidently being done on it.



Beverley Road swimming baths, and Stepney primary school.



This used to be a singularly unprepossessing pub; now a well-rated Polish restaurant.



The former Stepney railway station.  The pub opposite used to have a signal box in what is now the beer garden.



The old Northern Library.  Hull City Council have boasted that they're one of the few local authorities not to have closed a library in the current spending cuts.  The main reason they haven't IMO is that they reorganised the library service in 2005 and shut down a few less well used ones, including this one.



Lovely Georgian villas at the bottom of Beverley Road, which is IMO the single most interesting street in the city - walking up it out of town is to walk from the outer edges of the Georgian town, through the Victorian boom town, and then out into successive phases of twentieth-century development.  And a few bomb sites.



Old Trafalgar Street chapel.  I don't ever remember it being open, and when I lived on Beverley Road the alley behind it was a frequent venue for a furtive piss on the way home from clubs in town. 



Kingston youth centre.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking into the industrial area along the river, down Raywell Street.



More industrial stuff.



Rough ol' dive of a pub on the right, followed by more 50s industrial development, mostly built over what was a very badly bombed part of the city.



More mundane industrial streets.



Freetown Way.  The brown building opposite is the archives and local studies library.



Other side of Freetown Way - which was uncannily quiet - looking north.



Part of Hull College.



Ditto.



Bottom of Wincolmlee - very industrial further up but with some fascinating buildings and a couple of surprisingly great pubs.  Didn't have time to walk that way yesterday though.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Vacant industrial unit by the river.



View northwards up the River Hull, from North Bridge.



And the view in the other direction, with Drypool Bridge and the old flour mill in the background.



Years ago the big shop used to be an undertaker called Boddy and Son. 



Hire this pub?  No thanks.



View along New Cleveland Street.  The legendary Spiders is in the far distance.



View along Witham.



Witham used to be car-dealer central.  Most of them have either shut or relocated, giving the whole street a pretty desolate feel.  That said, it's one of the main night-out destinations for the lager-and-fighting brigade these days, as there are quite a few bars down there.



Side street.  I wonder what the pointy building in the background is - must go back and find out.



Bottom end of Witham, at the corner with Dansom Lane.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Not somewhere I'm very keen to try for a drink, tbh.



More industry.



Another of Witham's oh-so-classy bars.



The big green building used to be a club and bowling alley.  Now a dance studio.



Former (  ) James Reckitt Library.



At the bottom of Witham, on the corner with Brazil Street.



Apparently this eyesore is up for redevelopment.  Seeing it shut in 2009 was a first indicator of how hard the recession was hitting the city.



Mundane retail park.



Bottom of the Holderness Road.



I found some more arches!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Holderness Road, framed by the railway bridge which carries the freight line down to the docks.



Mundane ol' Holderness Road.



Another rough old dive, now closed.



Holderness Road again.



Interesting 30s building.



... and some rather pretty Victorian houses, now shops.



Ugly church.



Pramland. Not something I'm ever likely to need.



Cant work out how to separate these two without deleting one.  The house on the left is the birthplace of J. Arthur Rank, according to the blue plaque. The statue is James Stuart, whoever he might have been.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Edge of Garden Village, an early twentieth-century garden suburb, now east Hull's equivalent of The Avenues.



The Bank pub, on the corner of Southcoates Lane. 



Why a local taxi firm has decided to fly the rainbow flag I can't imagine, although it is pride next weekend. 



Waiting for a bus back into town, opposite some very mundane shops.



One of Holderness Road's endless side streets.



More shops.



Bus stops by a scaffolded building, near the junction with Witham and Mount Pleasant.  Which isn't.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

I also took a few pics nearer home last night:



The Queens, on the corner of Queens Road and Princes Avenue.  Used to be the local fash pub.  Last time the EDL tried to meet in there the landlord told them to fuck off.  



Newland Avenue, from under the railway bridge.



This place used to be a hideous old dive called the Nags Head.  Now part of what the local trendy types call the Newland Avenue Scene.  I like it cos it does good food and good beer.  Packed to the rafters with dancing people - including in the upstairs bar I didn't know about - at midnight last night.



Beer garden of Larkin's bar, Newland Ave.  One of my favourite places in the area.



I have no recollection of taking this picture on Spring Bank, but my phone tells me I did it at something like 445 this morning.  So that'll be when I finally staggered out of the Star and Garter, then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Prolly not.
> 
> I woke up in Piccadilly Gardens (per revamp, when it was like a park) like that a few times on a Sunday morning.


 
I'll take your park bench in Piccadilly Gardens and raise you a BT phone box.

It seemed a sensible option at the time, when I was stranded in Leeds city centre in the early hours with no cash to get a cab home. Of course, I was very very drunk. Not recommended.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> bits of Prime Suspect 5: Errors of Judgement was filmed around here - one of the old pubs, possibly the first one, was used as a drug dealer's den/secure house - the fencing at the back looks familiar
> 
> Was there a staircase and metal balcony at the back of the building Farmer


 
Right Throbbing Angel, before I go through the new pics I took this afternoon, we need to settle this pub question.

I've been back and took photos of the back of the buildings, and one does indeed have metal stairs! So here are the pics:

White pub (called the Edinburgh Castle I now know). No stairs.



And the Smith's Arms. Stairs!

Although these are at the side of the pub.



So was this on the telly then or what?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

A very mundane Parker Street bus station in Piccadilly Gardens.  A truly soulless place, and the Berlin Wall is presumably designed to shield the gardens behind from the bus and tram stations. 

But in truth, the wall just makes it even more ugly!  I would have thought councils would have learnt by now that bare concrete structures are not sensible with our maritime climate as they look wet and depressing most of the year. They have tried to pretty it up by stringing fairy lights along the top.  Like that's going to work!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just northern!


 
Is that at The Green?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Mundane local mill.







The lower sign has been there a while - the phone number is 061 and it must have been many years since the '1' prefix was added to STD codes.


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that at The Green?


 

Aye


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Canal cottage in Ancoats:



Remains of a wall. I presume this must have been the wall of a mill that stood on this site in the past, and they've kept this as it borders the canal.



Don't know what this building was, but its clearly been left to rot.



From Pollard Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

More mill shots, on Pollard Street.



I like the brickwork design in this chimney - quite unusual.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Pollard Street:



Beswick Street/Pollard Street junction:



Spectator Street:



Mills alongside the Ashton Canal, taken from the bridge carrying Beswick Street over the canal:





Beswick Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Boarded up housing on Pollard Street. I guess these are destined for demolition.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Some more pictures of Ancoats.

Beswick Street/Bradford Road junction:



Old Mill Street:



Large area awaiting development. There were tons of kids diving into the canal which is more brave than I would be, given what horrors can lurk at the bottom of them. But I think these are newly dug canals so should be fairly trolley-free. Taken from Redhill Street.





Jersey Street:



This is the gated doorway to a really nice building built in 1904 on Murray Street, and attractively faced with brick and yellow terracotta. I really hope they restore it as it would be a crime to knock it down.



Edit to add - the spotlight/camera thing on the top of the scaffolding in the next two pics is for the new Halle Orchestra rehearsal/performance facility. They converted a deconsecrated church which needed some TLC, and now it is a lovely building again. They have been doing some stuff here for the Manchester International Festival I think - lots of security staff and support staff about in the surrounding streets. Pic of the restored church at the end.

Murray Street/Hood Street:



Murray Street/Blossom Street:



Taken from Hood Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Note the road sign 'Cotton Street' in the first pic, obviously referring back to Manchester's dominance of the trade back in its heyday. The cotton flower and the bee are the twin symbols of the city, the bee being the symbol of industriousness of course. These are everywhere from on bins around the city, to mosaics on the town hall floor. There's even a mill called Beehive Mill somewhere nearby - I think I've already posted a pic, but will seek it out and take a picture of the engraved name on the front. 





George Leigh Street:



Taken from an alley leading off Loom Street: 



Loom Street:



Gun Street:


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Top work, farmerbarleymow.  Take it you're enjoying your new camera?!

Meanwhile, despite feeling half dead after last night I dragged myself down to Beverley Road for a coffee with a mate, and then took a detour back through the Avenues.  I'll put the pics online a bit later.  Shame I didn't take any photos in Pearson Park, really, since the scenery was really very nice today, with all the topless lads sunbathing and playing football.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

And final ones from Ancoats, all on Gun Street.





This picture looks like the window tax is still in operation:


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)

Thread love <3


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Top work, farmerbarleymow. Take it you're enjoying your new camera?!
> 
> Meanwhile, despite feeling half dead after last night I dragged myself down to Beverley Road for a coffee with a mate, and then took a detour back through the Avenues. I'll put the pics online a bit later. Shame I didn't take any photos in Pearson Park, really, since the scenery was really very nice today, with all the topless lads sunbathing and playing football.


 
Ta. Having fun with it and working out how it works as I go - manuals are for wimps! Although getting pissed off with the software for the laptop as I can't get it to work properly yet, so can't download the GPS logs the camera takes so I can easily tot up the miles covered. 

Sadly there was no totty out today, topless of otherwise. Only deeply unattractive people wearing far too tight/revealing clothing. Ugh! I'm going to post a pic in a minute that shows one of them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

And here is the example - a topless hunk leaning against the building.

Back in the Northern Quarter now, on Houldsworth Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Tatty old building on Little Lever Street, and even the lettering looks ancient.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Another space invader, on Faraday Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

An unpleasant concrete monstrosity on Lever Street. They put that new glass central atrium thingy on it the other year, but its like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Road works against tatty ex-shops.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

And finally, a nice welcoming sign after my 3 mile trek today.  Clocked up a total of more than 43 miles so far - I'll be billing Fez909 for new shoes at this rate!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Queens Road Catholic church.



Social club on Queens Road.



I've not walked down Queens Road for a while, and was slightly surprised to see the electrical shop still in business.



Corner of Queens Road and Beverley Road, with Sculcoates Lane ahead.



Looking northwards up Beverley Road. Once you get beyond the railway bridge you're into the student area. Used to be very popular townie drinking territory as well, but that trade moved elsewhere and several of the bars up there have closed down.



The boarded up building to the left used to be a bar but closed a year or so back: the one on the right is Wetherspoons.



Park Avenue.



Park Avenue again. I love the jumble of mainly Victorian building styles in the Avenues, albeit with a bit of modern infill where houses were bombed in the war. Lovely area.


----------



## longdog (Jul 7, 2013)

More awesome pikkies FBM. Keep up the good work 

ETA: And yours roadie. Quite impressive given your handicap


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right Throbbing Angel, before I go through the new pics I took this afternoon, we need to settle this pub question.
> 
> I've been back and took photos of the back of the buildings, and one does indeed have metal stairs! So here are the pics:
> 
> ...


 
I think it is the same pub - It was the HQ of a drug dealer called 'The Street'  in Prime Suspect 5
Here is a screenie from youtube

You can watch the episode here     and see quite a few of the street near where you took a load of photos, further up the road from Anita st and the surrounding areas. Some good shots of the inside of Victoria Baths too.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

A nice pair of gargoyles.



Huge house on Park Avenue.



More Victorian villas.



At the junction of Park Avenue and Salisbury Street. The fountains were taken out at one point, but put back again sometime in the 1990s IIRC.



Just up from the same spot. The building on the left is one of a number of huge villas on Salisbury Street. Gorgeous buildings, though I particularly like the tall houses opposite. This being Hull they aren't ruinously expensive either. Tempting, if and when I decide to buy...



Junction of Salisbury Street and Westbourne Avenue, the view spoiled only by the scaffolding on one of the houses.



1860s houses - I think - on Westbourne Avenue.



Westbourne Avenue again, looking up towards Chanterlands Avenue in the distance, which is where I do a lot of my shopping.



And again. The Avenues are sometimes referred to as the 'Muesli Belt' of Hull, since they're leafy, affluent and full of academics (it only being a twenty-minute walk to the university from here) and assorted other professional types. Or so some say, although actually quite a lot of the houses have been turned into flats. It is a thoroughly middle class area, though.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

longdog said:


> ETA: And yours roadie. Quite impressive given your handicap


 
What, the small handicap of being dead, you mean?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 7, 2013)

Wonderful pictures @farmerbarleymow and @Roadkill


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

steph said:


> Wonderful pictures @farmerbarleymow and @Roadkill


 
   aye
some really good stuff


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> What, the small handicap of being dead, you mean?


 
I thought it was the handicap of living in Hull. An advantage surely?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I thought it was the handicap of living in Hull. An advantage surely?


 
No, I rang longdog earlier complaining about being dead after last night's excesses.  My eyes look like piss-holes in the snow.


----------



## longdog (Jul 7, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

longdog said:


> WTF?
> 
> View attachment 35694


 
When did you take that?


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2013)

this morning in leeds:







this afternoon in preston


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> No, I rang longdog earlier complaining about being dead after last night's excesses. My eyes look like piss-holes in the snow.


 
Well you're no longer a young man who can get away with such drunkenness and debauchery, so let this be a lesson to you!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Well you're no longer a young man who can get away with such drunkenness and debauchery, so let this be a lesson to you!


 
True that.  I used to be able to roll home at 5am and still be bright eyed and bushy tailed the next day, whereas today was basically a write-off until I went out late afternoon.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> ridley and jazz/jeff. they approve of being put on The Internet. and ridley gives his love to anyone reading in london (he was another honorary southerner for a bit).
> 
> View attachment 35501


 


That's not fucking mundane!! It was random as fuck!  tufty79 goes out the pub for a fag . After a couple of minutes runs back in, picks up one of TWO copies of Riddley Walker she's acquired over the weekend, says 'back in a minute', runs out and the next thing I know I'm reading a poem about Sputnik out loud to Rid.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

machine cat said:


> That's not fucking mundane!! It was random as fuck!


it was the most mundane thing about shipley that i encountered - that place is mental, and like being in some kind of art-installation interpretation of my brain 
i think i want to move there once i acquire more than six cats


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> _obviously  _
> it was next to the diana princess of hearts plaque


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it was the most mundane thing about shipley that i encountered - that place is mental, and like being in some kind of art-installation interpretation of my brain
> i think i want to move there once i acquire more than six cats


 
Cats with names like ASBO Raccoon?



Huddersfield an hour ago:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> True that. I used to be able to roll home at 5am and still be bright eyed and bushy tailed the next day, whereas today was basically a write-off until I went out late afternoon.


 
But you're still younger than me. Bastard!


----------



## longdog (Jul 8, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> When did you take that?


 Last year some time


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

destination board at barnsley station


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

building work in barnsley


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

artwork at barnsley station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2013)

On the way to work earlier


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> artwork at barnsley station
> 
> View attachment 35727


I do like that 

sorry, i've not been giving this thread the undiluted fullon lovelike it deserves the last few days - will get on it today. 

pickmans, it makes me a bit sad to hear you haven't got many of your own proper mundane northern snaps. there's a meet coming up next month - you should totally come up and see us (make us smile). and bring a camera

open offer's here to put you up/up with you


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

memorial plaque to road accident victim outside barnsley town hall


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

cctv post in barnsley


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

londoner pub, shambles street, barnsley


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 35752
> 
> memorial plaque to road accident victim outside barnsley town hall


 
The Queen of Hearts was obviously popular in Yorkshire


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 35756
> cctv post in barnsley


 
is that what they are?
I thought they were lights or summat
really?!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> is that what they are?
> I thought they were lights or summat
> really?!


yeh, the top bit's bent over and it contains a little cctv camera


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm out on me travels again and it's boiling. Sweating cobs, and have got lots of pictures of very mundane industrial areas.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 8, 2013)

very committed


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

i first saw those posts in iirc sheffield in 2008


in the middle of the post is a small cctv camera. i have subsequently seen them in newcastle and, of course, barnsley


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> in the middle of the post is a small cctv camera. i have subsequently seen them in newcastle


 
I'll keep a look out for them next time I'm in town, I've not noticed them before


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

outside the sainsbury's in grimsby by the fishing heritage centre


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> very committed


 
Or should be committed for my new obsessive wandering round tatty parts of town. 

Covered 7.7 miles today, through some really dusty and gritty parts of east Manchester - Ardwick, Beswick and Openshaw/Gorton way. There's quite a lot of recycling centres and construction depots around there, hence the dust and grit. But another lovely day wandering in complete solitude. 

I think I need to aim to cover 100 miles for this thread - done 51 so far now so I've broke the back of it. 

Did catch the sun a bit though, so have the classic lobster forearms and from the neck up. What is it they say about not going outside without sunscreen during the middle of the day when the sun is strongest?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm ploughing through the 254 photos I took today, so I'll start with what is one of the most bizarre notices I've seen on the communal noticeboard in the flats where I live. 

The pic is a bit blurry - sorry.  But it is complaining about someone's rabbit eating a neighbour's plants.  The problem is the fourth floor only has balconies, so unless the said rabbit has wings it is rather unclear about how exactly it is eating the neighbour's plants!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Mundane-orama - back of Piccadilly Station.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm ploughing through the 254 photos I took today, so I'll start with what is one of the most bizarre notices I've seen on the communal noticeboard in the flats where I live.
> 
> The pic is a bit blurry - sorry. But it is complaining about someone's rabbit eating a neighbour's plants. The problem is the fourth floor only has balconies, so unless the said rabbit has wings it is rather unclear about how exactly it is eating the neighbour's plants!
> 
> View attachment 35766


 
rabbits can jump. that will be how it is getting from balcony to balcony


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> rabbits can jump. that will be how it is getting from balcony to balcony


 
The balconies are quite far apart which is why is seems odd, and the lease prohibits pets in any event.  An odd pet to have in city centre blocks anyway surely!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The balconies are quite far apart which is why is seems odd, and the lease prohibits pets in any event. An odd pet to have in city centre blocks anyway surely!


 
not quite david attenborough but i think you get the drift


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Random food factory on the corner of St Andrew's Street and St Andrew's Square.



Be warned...this will be a veritable mundane odyssey as there was so much that was joyously mundane on my trek today, so lots and lots of pictures of mundanity to salivate over.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Industrial unit for rent, St Andrew's Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Boring Helmet Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Pin Mill Brow, leading towards Great Ancoats Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Mundane Midland Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Cheery yellow council depot, on Hooper Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Rondin Road, to where it has been blocked off due to the construction of a train servicing shed:









A weird gap in the old rail viaduct, and you can just see the Beetham Tower in the far distance if you zoom in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is the abandoned section of Rondin Street.

You can see where the pavement used to be before they slapped the train shed (the building on the left) across part of the street, cutting it off from the rest of the world:









I took this especially for Roadkill - look at those arches! Phwoar! 





This makes me think of Ribena, although the black blobs above also look a bit like Mandelbrot Sets, at least in my mind:



BITCH!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

And more of Rondin Road, abandoned section:

What appears to be an empty industrial unit through the viaduct:



Another for Roadkill - the same arches but with a huge mound of mud, topped with big boulders:



This was an open entrance to some warren under the arches.  I didn't dare venture in - god knows what lies within!



Urban street decoration:



And the pleasing juxtaposition of a tyre and empty super-strength lager cans:


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 8, 2013)

A few more from my travels. These are all somewhere around Elland / Brighouse / Mirfield.

















The world's local bank, for local people...


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 8, 2013)

A reminder of when Leeds had an actual industry rather than a second-rate financial one:






The north is angry:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

More of the abandoned stretch of Rondin Street.

Mundane-orama of abandoned industrial site:



Graffiti mundane-orama:



Close up of graffiti - I quite like this one:



Pile of bricks and junk, being consumed by nature:



Near the end of the blocked off road!



Abandoned industrial site through the fence:



Back in the real world. The road block seems to attract rubbish:


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 8, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> A few more from my travels. These are all somewhere around Elland / Brighouse / Mirfield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great pics but can I please hate bloody running woman with her bloody running pushchair? (unless you know her then I appreciate her stamina)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

On Gorton Road now.










Wall about to collapse:


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm ploughing through the 254 photos I took today, so I'll start with what is one of the most bizarre notices I've seen on the communal noticeboard in the flats where I live.
> 
> The pic is a bit blurry - sorry. But it is complaining about someone's rabbit eating a neighbour's plants. The problem is the fourth floor only has balconies, so unless the said rabbit has wings it is rather unclear about how exactly it is eating the neighbour's plants!
> 
> View attachment 35766


 
A novel could be based around that note.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 8, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Great pics but can I please hate bloody running woman with her bloody running pushchair? (unless you know her then I appreciate her stamina)


 
If it makes you feel any better I don't think she was a health freak, she suddenly dashed off in a panic like she'd forgotten the other child or something.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 8, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> If it makes you feel any better I don't think she was a health freak, she suddenly dashed off in a panic like she'd forgotten the other child or something.


 
I bet she'd nicked the pram Pure jealousness here of course.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Still on Gorton Road.

I gather the author is a fan of HHGTTG:









The one on the left is wrapped in curtains, and the one on the right has a strange hat:







Mundane-orama at the end of Gorton Road:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> A novel could be based around that note.


 
'Hoppy the ASBO Rabbit'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Mundane unit on Pottery Lane:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Two shots taken in Ambrose Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

The single-track road under the rail bridge on Clayton Road South:



I really need to work out how to set the camera so when I take pictures inside a tunnel the light at the end doesn't end up blindingly bright.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Pigeon shit central:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Another empty site mundane-orama, on Clayton Lane South:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

This pub on Ashton Old Road has won a CAMRA award it seems, but I've no idea what it is like:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

A nice old building on Ashton Old Road, surrounded by dross. Part of it being left to wrack and ruin which is a criminal waste of a lovely building.  But I do like the way nature is well on its way to eating the place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

This pub on Ashton Old Road had this sign which made me smile. Gentlemans Club with an entrance to the rear. Fnarr!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Knackered row on Ashton Old Road, with a church occupying the white-washed building.  Notice the strange way they've attached old doors to the windows on the left:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Saggy old roof off Ashton Old Road:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Zoomed image down Ashton Old Road, and you can see the town hall spire in the distance, so I'm slightly uphill from town here:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

On Bessemer Street now, which is named after the Bessemer Process I gather, as there was an industrial connection to this industrial process in the 19th Century.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bessemer_process

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W_&_J_Galloway_&_Sons

Interestingly the google books page also mentions Cornwall Street nearby which I'll post a couple of pictures of later on, in respect of its involvement in research into maglev trains. 

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=JXbjc3p9I84C&pg=PT382&lpg=PT382&dq=bessemer street&source=bl&ots=DJM27bhYKO&sig=cOEXmCssT6uIijwxj0FuJFTVEWk&hl=en&sa=X&ei=mBPbUfGpO-Pw0gWB14DwBQ&ved=0CDYQ6AEwATgU





Dust-damping in operation, due to the depot below:



Building construction depot:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Kinky road under some Northern bridges in an industrial area, Bessemer Street.

Edit to add, this actually felt like a bit of an oasis of greenery right in the middle of a very industrial area.  If it wasn't for the endless dust from the construction depot and the litter that is...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh how I wished I had some tippex and red paint! 

On Preston Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Now this is what you call a brick wall!

This is on Preston Street, which is a continuation of Bessemer Street pictured earlier.  This it is the back wall of a huge Manchester City Council Depot, which adjoins Smithfield Market which abuts Bessemer Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

The Steelworks Tavern, at the end of Preston Street just over the road from what is now the huge council depot, which presumably was a steelworks back in the day:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Completely unconnected, but I thought this was a nice shot of an old VW camper van passing the old industrial works.  If the two new vehicles were taken out of the shot, you could almost be time-travelling:


----------



## Tom A (Jul 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The balconies are quite far apart which is why is seems odd, and the lease prohibits pets in any event. An odd pet to have in city centre blocks anyway surely!


 
My friend used to live in the City Heights Apartments (the block which was the Inland Revenue building, and is now a Premier Inn and private flats, just over on the Salford side of the Irwell from Manchester city centre), and she had a rabbit, but he was kept in his hutch when everyone is out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Mundane shots of Cornwall Street - this is where some research was carried out on maglev trains that I mentioned in the earlier post about Bessemer Street:



Not mundane, but I liked this car:





The blue render on this building was quite sparkly in real life, but the camera didn't pick it up.  It looked quite odd given the dull nature of the building itself.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Ashton Old Road:


----------



## Tom A (Jul 8, 2013)

Something big and unweildly went round the corner of Stretford and Cholton Roads about half an hour ago:















It looks like tunnel boring machinery, although my main guess is that it's something to with the construction of the new MMU campus on Birley Fields, a bit further up Stretford Road heading towards Oxford Road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice old disused mill on Tram Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Something big and unweildly went round the corner of Stretford and Cholton Roads about half an hour ago:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> It looks like being used to bore a tunnel, although my main guess is that it's something to with the construction of the new MMU campus on Birley Fields, a bit further up Stretford Road heading towards Oxford Road.


 
I used to love watching when they were transporting enormous bits of machinery for the chemical/steel works in Teesside when I was a kid.  Proper 5mph tops cargo transport, and with police escort - they were quite a local attraction if I remember rightly.  Shows how exciting life is in the North!


----------



## Tom A (Jul 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I used to love watching when they were transporting enormous bits of machinery for the chemical/steel works in Teesside when I was a kid. Proper 5mph tops cargo transport, and with police escort - they were quite a local attraction if I remember rightly. Shows how exciting life is in the North!


 
I also get moped rallies and Sikh parades down my street at times


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

And...yet another mill, this time on South Street (sorry for fucking swearing).  Bored of them yet?  I know I am!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Another crumbly building on South Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Cheese n' onion pasty heaven!

This is their factory where greasy dreams are concocted.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And...yet another mill, this time on South Street (sorry for fucking swearing). Bored of them yet? I know I am!
> 
> 
> View attachment 35870


 
Not at all - keep em coming - enjoying and appreciating your good work.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I also get moped rallies and Sikh parades down my street at times


 
At the same time?  That might be an interesting mix!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

davesgcr said:


> Not at all - keep em coming - enjoying and appreciating your good work.


 
Will do. One thing this has taught me is that, despite obviously knowing that there are loads of mills in Manchester given its industrial history, just how many are still actually around. Absolutely tons of the buggers!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Boring old Ashton Old Road:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice advert on a railway bridge, on Ashton Old Road:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

And to finish todays trek, here are some pictures of some great graffiti I spotted on a backstreet just off Ashton Old Road (Gable Street/Gorton Road). Some good work here. 















Not even the bin or the pavement escaped the paint!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

Just looked at the Midlands and North forum, and this thread is easily powering ahead to the top spot.

Currently the most posts by a margin of more than four to one, and it is number three for views.  It looks like it will easily take the top spot, so well done Fez909 for starting this (what has now become) monster.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a final post for Roadkill - some more arches on Honey Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Something big and unweildly went round the corner of Stretford and Cholton Roads about half an hour ago:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> It looks like tunnel boring machinery, although my main guess is that it's something to with the construction of the new MMU campus on Birley Fields, a bit further up Stretford Road heading towards Oxford Road.


 
It looks more industrial to me - perhaps something destined for Trafford Park? The scale of it reminds me of the huge pieces of kit that used to be moved by road to one of the ICI plants in Teesside. Would be interesting to find out what exactly it is - might have to do some digging later...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2013)

Just tidying up the photos from yesterday, and found two more I'd overlooked yesterday.

A truncated rail viaduct on Ashton Old Road. Nature has well and truly colonised this one, which is nice to see.



And what presumably are old tram lines set in this little cobbled street - I guess they just didn't bother to lift them as the street isn't important. As far as I can tell, the old trams last ran in Manchester in 1949 so this street has been untouched for 64 years, apart from the weird patches of tarmac here and there.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice advert on a railway bridge, on Ashton Old Road:
> 
> View attachment 35876


 
Reminds me of the bridge on the edge of Oldham town centre, just after Mumps which claimed that the town was "the home of the tubular bandage". Now long gone thanks to the Oldham Loop Line being turned into Metrolink. 




farmerbarleymow said:


> It looks more industrial to me - perhaps something destined for Trafford Park? The scale of it reminds me of the huge pieces of kit that used to be moved by road to one of the ICI plants in Teesside. Would be interesting to find out what exactly it is - might have to do some digging later...


 
If so, they were heading the wrong way, unless they needed to avoid certain junctions.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2013)

I remember that bridge - shame it has gone as it was a bit of a local landmark.  Red background with white lettering if I remember rightly.

For the space rocket things, I suppose they have to carefully plan the route as clearances may be very tight in certain roads, so they might have a circuitous route.  Could ask the police as they were providing an escort?


----------



## longdog (Jul 9, 2013)

North Hull Estate on a sunny July morn.

'The shops' where my fags come from.






A slightly different view looking east along Orchard park Road.




The local pound shop





Feel free to enter my back passage.




What is laughing referred to as the Orchard Park Shopping Centre




Obligatory 'long since derelict shop' shot.


New council / health / community centre. Apparently the design is supposed to conjure up imaginary of Hull's maritime history. I think it's a fucking eye-sore.


Inappropriately named shop.




Rear of taxi office as seen from church.




A wall.


----------



## longdog (Jul 9, 2013)

A church of 1930s vintage.




Ellerburn Avenue looking south.




Site of The Orchard Park Tavern demolished after two arson attacks.



Where I live (more or less).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> I do like that
> 
> sorry, i've not been giving this thread the undiluted fullon lovelike it deserves the last few days - will get on it today.
> 
> ...


 
I'd be up for popping over the hills to Yorkshire if that is where people are planning to meet.  I'm too lazy to hunt down threads which might contain the details, so brief details would be good.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd be up for popping over the hills to Yorkshire if that is where people are planning to meet. I'm too lazy to hunt down threads which might contain the details, so brief details would be good.


end of august (is that right, Shirl? ), somewhere in the wilds.. 
will try track relevant details down properly


----------



## Firky (Jul 9, 2013)

lorries


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

today's joys:

northern hall decor (managed to get it the right way up eventually  )


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

church


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

cobbles


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

parade of shops


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

one of my next door neighbours. her name is gizmo 



all taken in chapeltown, leeds


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 9, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> parade of shops
> 
> View attachment 35963


 
That looks weirdly Mid-Western


----------



## cdg (Jul 9, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> parade of shops
> 
> View attachment 35963


 
On chapel town road apparently? Is the Dutch pot still there?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

cdg said:


> On chapel town road apparently? Is the Dutch pot still there?


yup! it's moved though - they knocked down the row it used to be on, and built the superswishhy reginald centre (one-stop council office, pharmacy, library, gp surgery, stammering and std clinics etc etc etc) in its place.
dutch pot moved over the road, so is now a few doors down from cantors (who vary between doing the Best Chips Ever and mildly substandard ones, depending on who's frying tonight).
i've only been in the dutch pot once since it moved (skintness = not much takeaway joys atm). but it was absolutely phwoargh. and i'm going to ask if they mind me taking photos of the decor...


----------



## cdg (Jul 9, 2013)

I've not been up there in yonks but I did notice they now have a continental where the fforde green was. Has that moved too or just expanded.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2013)

My dad is off to Shipley tonight for a course.  I was going tell him to go and have a look at the clock tower, but didn't fancy trying to explain this thread to him


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)

cdg said:


> I've not been up there in yonks but I did notice they now have a continental where the fforde green was. Has that moved too or just expanded.


not sure - will have a squizz next time i'm up that way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> My dad is off to Shipley tonight for a course. I was going tell him to go and have a look at the clock tower, but didn't fancy trying to explain this thread to him


 
I know my dad's response would have been 'don't be so bloody stupid!'

That'd be me told


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 9, 2013)

Been in far too lovely rural Galloway to take any mundane pics. Every fuzzy camera snap looks like a postcard. However I was utterly delighted by the Sunday pastry selection in a rural Spar.


----------



## cdg (Jul 9, 2013)

Off into Leeds tomorrow s will try and get some mundane pictures whilst I'm out.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 9, 2013)

This programme might be of interest to followers of this thread http://tvguide.co.uk/detail.asp?id=3049224

It's on tonight at 9 pm, ITV1.


----------



## cdg (Jul 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> This programme might be of interest to followers of this thread http://tvguide.co.uk/detail.asp?id=3049224
> 
> It's on tonight at 9 pm, ITV1.


 
I think I'll record that, I did see it plugged this morning actually but I want to watch a program on channel 4.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

morning is breaking in Leeds.

 

(colourwise, it was somewhere between ^^ that and this:  )


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning, Loiner! Here's how it looks over my end


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

yay for greenery and new days


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2013)

Three random shots from the last couple of days:



Drypool Bridge going up.



View across Princes Ave from the front window of Pave yesterday evening. 



Student jazz band doing their thing inside.  This lot have played at the Tuesday jazz session a lot this year: shame they're leaving now, 'cos they're really rather good.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

killer b said:


>


 
Oh, yes! The giant, floppy mandible, severed Jimmy Carr head is an oft seen - and certainly mundane sight - on the Northern road network


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)

it is round here. it's been sat in a reclamation yard near my gaff for the past couple of years...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 10, 2013)

I posted the first photo on here a while back, but there's some more Tyne & Wear ship building photos here:
http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/art...ctures-of-our-shipbuilding-heritage-from-tyne


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

killer b said:


> it is round here. it's been sat in a reclamation yard near my gaff for the past couple of years...


 
Sorry, my post looks like I was having a dig. I wasn't!


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)

of course you weren't. 

apparently it's being transported north to the wickerman festival, where it's being used as the centrepiece to a bar.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm going to have to go out and take some new pics today, seeing as Pickman's model has started a mundane London thread which looks to be bubbling along nicely.

They mustn't beat us


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2013)

killer b said:


>


 
That is actually quite disturbing!


----------



## Firky (Jul 10, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> parade of shops


 

Where is that?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

chapeltown road, leeds.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> parade of shops
> 
> View attachment 35963




used to look like this:




http://www.leodis.net/display.aspx?resourceIdentifier=200243_53831118


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

cdg said:


> View attachment 36037


ooooh you're making me want to do a canal walk. enjoy your scamper 
i love that tower. i really want to have an amble round that area a bit more - i've been told that temple works is good to have a look at. was once THE LARGEST ROOM IN THE WORLD!!!1! and they used to graze sheep on the roof


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 10, 2013)

Why is that Jimmy Carr head? I mean, why does it exist? It's going to give me nightmares.


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

h


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

I would've gone up Holbeck and all round the train station but I was having to use a tablet with only a forward facing camera as I can't find my proper camera. I don't think they came out too bad considering.

Where is Temple Works?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 10, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> ooooh you're making me want to do a canal walk. enjoy your scamper
> i love that tower. i really want to have an amble round that area a bit more - i've been told that temple works is good to have a look at. was once THE LARGEST ROOM IN THE WORLD!!!1! and they used to graze sheep on the roof



I remember being taken on a tour there by one of our geology professors, and he said the stopped grazing sheep when one fell through a skylight straight into one of the machines. Quite messy it seems! 

I can't remember if that's the one with egyptian architecture but there is quite a mix of styles round there.


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> ooooh you're making me want to do a canal walk. enjoy your scamper
> i love that tower. i really want to have an amble round that area a bit more - i've been told that temple works is good to have a look at. was once THE LARGEST ROOM IN THE WORLD!!!1! and they used to graze sheep on the roof


 

I'm back home already, see post #2194, and I forgot to get a picture of the most mundane thing I could think of whilst I was there... the jobcentre.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Why is that Jimmy Carr head? I mean, why does it exist? It's going to give me nightmares.


it was made for a walkers crisps advert i believe.


----------



## Firky (Jul 10, 2013)

Craster.


----------



## Firky (Jul 10, 2013)

Woodhorn


----------



## Firky (Jul 10, 2013)

Cresswell (last night!)


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Firky (Jul 10, 2013)

Seahouses


----------



## Firky (Jul 10, 2013)

Royal Border Bridge at Berwick


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

Superb pics Firky, really want to come to your ahem neck of the woods come the summer holidays in a few weeks.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

Peeped in some windows to avoid the monotony of the walk home from Tesco with reduced salsa I will probably not eat.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 10, 2013)

I remember going to Seahouses a lot when I were a lad - nice little place as far as I can remember.  And that beach sunset is fabulous.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

killer b said:


> That is the best photo I have ever seen.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 10, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> church
> 
> View attachment 35961


 
Which appears to be a Sikh temple now.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Which appears to be a Sikh temple now.


i'm fairly sure it's technically just a building these days tbh


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

cdg said:


> I would've gone up Holbeck and all round the train station but I was having to use a tablet with only a forward facing camera as I can't find my proper camera. I don't think they came out too bad considering.
> 
> Where is Temple Works?


well nice pictures of the huuuuge columnthings over the river 

temple mills is in holbeck on marshall street, i think. tomorrow i'm going to have a WHOLE OF WEST YORKSHIRE DAYRIDER for a job interview, so will make sure me phone's charged. anyone who wants to send me in any particular direction, i am open to suggestions 



farmerbarleymow said:


> I can't remember if that's the one with egyptian architecture


apparently yes


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> tomorrow i'm going to have a WHOLE OF WEST YORKSHIRE DAYRIDER for a job interview, so will make sure me phone's charged. anyone who wants to send me in any particular direction, i am open to suggestions


 

Bus or train or both? Is Hebden Bridge in West Yorkshire?


----------



## Firky (Jul 10, 2013)

Chilli Festival at Seaton Deleval Hall


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Superb pics Firky, really want to come to your ahem neck of the woods come the summer holidays in a few weeks.


same!


cdg said:


> Bus or train or both? Is Hebden Bridge in West Yorkshire?


hm. maybe just busss.. it depends on how minted my mate that's lending me the ticket money is 
hebden bridge is indeed in west yorkshire, and a fucking EXCELLENT suggestion


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

I actually got quite into this today despite getting cut very short. I could definitely see me enjoying an hour or two at it with a decent camera.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

Concretastic bridge! Where is it?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

cdg said:


> I actually got quite into this today despite getting cut very short. I could definitely see me enjoying an hour or two at it with a decent camera.


it will slowly eat your life away


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 10, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Concretastic bridge! Where is it?


It carries the M6 over the river Lune near Lancaster.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> It carries the M6 over the river Lune near Lancaster.


 
I should really know that then


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I should really know that then


 
Apologies for smiley inserted in your post- am shit at quoting.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 10, 2013)

Firky said:


> Woodhorn


 
I recognised that immediately, I used to go the museum there a lot with my mum and stepdad (who was from Ashington) when I was young. 

Also your Cresswell sunset picture is just awesome


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 10, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it will slowly eat your life away


 
Never a truer word spoken!


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 10, 2013)

Where is that RedDragon? Obviously a salt marsh thing, but I can't quite place it, even though it looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 10, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Where is that RedDragon? Obviously a salt marsh thing, but I can't quite place it, even though it looks vaguely familiar.


It's a place called Hest Bank nr Lancaster/Morecambe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought it looked familiar - I must have been there as a kid as we were dragged all over the place by my parents.  Usually tied to the back of the car, but firm parenting never did us any harm.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> It's a place called Hest Bank nr Lancaster/Morecambe


 
Great pic- have you been down Cockersands Abbey way near Glasson Dock? Lots of wild sandy beauty


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

went for a walk to get fags about an hour ago, and at first i meant to post this (taken in manc)when i got in. everything has been making me *furious* this evening, and the randoms calling me 'girl', asking if i 'wanted to visit', and whether i was 'working' made me want to bite someone.



took a quieter route home, and saw these:






i have no idea wtf it is about, or that they were there in the first place  will do some findouting..

saw this again, which i keep meaning to photograph. so i did.



e2a: my dayrover budget for tomorrow covers trains and buses. hebden bridge, here i come! (in a speedier way than it might've been)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> e2a: my dayrover budget for tomorrow covers trains and buses. hebden bridge, here i come! (in a speedier way than it might've been)


 
Have you been to Tod market? They're got a great coffee shop in there. You can either buy a coffee to sit in (well, it's like a bar, rather than somewhere you go in), take away or buy beans. I love it. Only just in West Yorkshire, I believe (the train station at least). So your ticket would get you there should you wish to visit.

Apologies if you already knew about it


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Have you been to Tod market? They're got a great coffee shop in there. You can either buy a coffee to sit in (well, it's like a bar, rather than somewhere you go in), take away or buy beans. I love it. Only just in West Yorkshire, I believe (the train station at least). So your ticket would get you there should you wish to visit.
> 
> Apologies if you already knew about it


i've been to paradise, but i've never been to tod 
cheers - will have a looksee


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the dickheads last night tufty79 - morons everywhere sadly. No better in manc - when I was out one day with the camera I was taking a shortcut down a short stretch of canal which handily connects two parallel roads (the one where there were loads of kids jumping in which I mentioned), and as I got to the end of the towpath to rejoin the road, I passed two lads, probably around 12 years old so.

They asked 'why have you got a camera?'.* I quite reasonably said to take pictures, to which they replied 'oh, of the kids' meaning the ones I'd passed a bit earlier. Oh do fuck off you pair of fuckwits. 

* apart from this being perhaps the most idiotic question ever! Errr, it might _just_ be to take photos with, you pair of cretins. 

They didn't sound like the sharpest knives in the block though.


----------



## cdg (Jul 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sorry to hear about the dickheads last night tufty79 - morons everywhere sadly. No better in manc - when I was out one day with the camera I was taking a shortcut down a short stretch of canal which handily connects two parallel roads (the one where there were loads of kids jumping in which I mentioned), and as I got to the end of the towpath to rejoin the road, I passed two lads, probably around 12 years old so.
> 
> They asked 'why have you got a camera?'.* I quite reasonably said to take pictures, to which they replied 'oh, of the kids' meaning the ones I'd passed a bit earlier. Oh do fuck off you pair of fuckwits.
> 
> ...


 
The sad thing is that you get some adults who have the same mentality.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

cdg said:


> The sad thing is that you get some adults who have the same mentality.



Too true - and you can see where the kids pick up this mentality from in turn.  I just feel sorry for teachers of idiot kids such as these who must live in fear of this sort of accusation day in day out, when the overwhelming majority of teachers would never do such a thing.


----------



## cdg (Jul 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Too true - and you can see where the kids pick up this mentality from in turn. I just feel sorry for teachers of idiot kids such as these who must live in fear of this sort of accusation day in day out, when the overwhelming majority of teachers would never do such a thing.


 
If kids ever say anything to me I just ignore them and keep walking. If they don't get a response they'll just give up. Shite state of affairs I know.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 if you're in HB today can you take a photo of the ducks by the bridge?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sorry to hear about the dickheads last night tufty79 - morons everywhere sadly. No better in manc - when I was out one day with the camera I was taking a shortcut down a short stretch of canal which handily connects two parallel roads (the one where there were loads of kids jumping in which I mentioned), and as I got to the end of the towpath to rejoin the road, I passed two lads, probably around 12 years old so.
> 
> They asked 'why have you got a camera?'.* I quite reasonably said to take pictures, to which they replied 'oh, of the kids' meaning the ones I'd passed a bit earlier. Oh do fuck off you pair of fuckwits.
> 
> ...


 
It's happened to me too, in London a few years ago, although I wasn't even taking photos at the time.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2013)

carboot sale on preston's victorian market this morning.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

machine cat said:


> tufty79 if you're in HB today can you take a photo of the ducks by the bridge?


if i must 
everything i'm being asked to do today sounds awful. proper terrible. i'm going to have a *miserable* afternoon


also planning on finding where they buried plath 
e2a: google provided. now planning on finding out if there're buses/trains to heptonstall. i haven't been back there since i was little.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

it begins


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

dp! onna train! fullov coffee!!!!1!


----------



## Tom A (Jul 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sorry to hear about the dickheads last night tufty79 - morons everywhere sadly. No better in manc - when I was out one day with the camera I was taking a shortcut down a short stretch of canal which handily connects two parallel roads (the one where there were loads of kids jumping in which I mentioned), and as I got to the end of the towpath to rejoin the road, I passed two lads, probably around 12 years old so.
> 
> They asked 'why have you got a camera?'.* I quite reasonably said to take pictures, to which they replied 'oh, of the kids' meaning the ones I'd passed a bit earlier. Oh do fuck off you pair of fuckwits.
> 
> ...


 
My "members of the public being scum" story: about four weeks ago I got egged when walking down Stretford Road, Hulme, back from the pub. Was a bit taken aback, but then the following morning walked back down that road on the way to college (purging the demons), and spotted several broken eggshells along my path. It seems like the fuckwits were in a car, tossing eggs at unfortunate randoms, including myself. Some people...


----------



## Tom A (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it begins View attachment 36088


 
Blimey, £7.50 for a dayrider? It's £6.40 (off peak) for a bus and train dayrider in Greater Manchester 

(Although the cost of a day ticket that covers buses, trains *and* trams in Greater Manchester is about on a par with your day ticket in West Yorks.)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

Tom A said:


> My "members of the public being scum" story: about four weeks ago I got egged when walking down Stretford Road, Hulme, back from the pub. Was a bit taken aback, but then the following morning walked back down that road on the way to college (purging the demons), and spotted several broken eggshells along my path. It seems like the fuckwits were in a car, tossing eggs at unfortunate randoms, including myself. Some people...



I once had a dickhead chuck a macdonalds milkshake at me from a moving car as I was walking down Regent Road in Salford. Luckily they missed, but just what is wrong with these halfwits!


----------



## The Boy (Jul 11, 2013)

This thread makes me miss the South .  

edit:  South of wall obvs.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2013)

Tufty, if it's not too late, I recommend the Hole in't Wall pub in Hebden and the charity shops  I love going Hebden. As a vegetarian, I do get slightly freaked out though  by suddenly having a large amount of meal options to choose from and prevaricate to the point of tears.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 11, 2013)

Right you lazy Mancastrians! If you aren't going to do it, then I'll just have to do it myself 






You just can't get the staff these days


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Right you lazy Mancastrians! If you aren't going to do it, then I'll just have to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sod off you bloody smoggie!  

I've not got round to Lev yet - on me list though.  Was in Brum today instead - that's my excuse!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

TRAVEL UPDATE: bradford. mirror pool. paddling. opera on giant screen. a very happy tifty with an almost flat phone. more later


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Tufty, if it's not too late, I recommend the Hole in't Wall pub in Hebden and the charity shops  I love going Hebden. As a vegetarian, I do get slightly freaked out though by suddenly having a large amount of meal options to choose from and prevaricate to the point of tears.


aaah! it was too late!
i got a little picnic for lunch at todmorden market - THE BEST COFFEE IN THE WORLD, EVER (thanks for the tip-off, Fez909!), a proper not-greggs cornish pasty, and a free chunk of wensleydale (when i asked how much it was, the lady behind the counter laughed at me and said it wouldn't even register on her scales )

charityshopped in dewsbury, and came away with a small inappropriate hoodie, some quality shorts, and (best) the lost boys, 28 days later and _Heathcliff - the cliff richard wuthering heights musical_ on vhs 

will post various weirdness up shortly.

machine cat - not sure whether my phone managed to catch the ducks or not - it died just as i tried to snap 'em :/
i did spend a lovely bit of hebden time with with a ginger random from the train, co-op lager, me feet in the canal, and watched sticklebacks swim past my toes 
i've had a bit of a nice day  and i've been out for twelve hours, and realising that i clearly don't get out enough 

oh! and there was a bloke with a hamster in bradford interchange. it was well tame 

*remembers this thread is supposed to be for northern mundane _pictures_, not _words_*


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> aaah! it was too late!
> i got a little picnic for lunch at todmorden market - THE BEST COFFEE IN THE WORLD, EVER (thanks for the tip-off, Fez909!), a proper not-greggs cornish pasty, and a free chunk of wensleydale (when i asked how much it was, the lady behind the counter laughed at me and said it wouldn't even register on her scales )
> 
> charityshopped in dewsbury, and came away with a small inappropriate hoodie, some quality shorts, and (best) the lost boys, 28 days later and _Heathcliffe - the cliff richard wuthering heights musical_ on vhs
> ...


Most unmundane post ever. Hebden and surrounding areas are great for having little adventures in as a weird and friendly part of the world- we were planning to move there at one point. Charity shopping always results in a hoodie I feel slightly too old to be wearing. Especially if neon colours are involved.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Right you lazy Mancastrians! If you aren't going to do it, then I'll just have to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I miss Levenshulme


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> aaah! it was too late!
> i got a little picnic for lunch at todmorden market - THE BEST COFFEE IN THE WORLD, EVER (thanks for the tip-off, Fez909!), a proper not-greggs cornish pasty, and a free chunk of wensleydale (when i asked how much it was, the lady behind the counter laughed at me and said it wouldn't even register on her scales )
> 
> charityshopped in dewsbury, and came away with a small inappropriate hoodie, some quality shorts, and (best) the lost boys, 28 days later and _Heathcliff - the cliff richard wuthering heights musical_ on vhs
> ...


 
Don't worry about the ducks, this: 



> _Heathcliff - the cliff richard wuthering heights musical_ on vhs


 
Has made the entire journey worthwhile


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

Another mundane day near Bradford:


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

just as a teaser (and possibly the most mundane picture i managed to take), have some bradford mirror pool.



machine cat - sorry, the ducks didn't get saved on my phone  trainrandom took some, but doesn't have the internets to email them to me  

i *did* manage to spot what i think is a machine cat though, if that makes up for things?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Don't worry about the ducks, this:
> 
> 
> 
> Has made the entire journey worthwhile


have i mentioned the £1 NYPD-logo t-shirt i got as well?
i'll be wired next time we meet


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2013)

St Cuthbert's Village, Gateshead

http://fields.eca.ac.uk/gis/?p=466

This was just up the road from me, it's now all gone (except one tower) and has been replaced with houses.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Another mundane day near Bradford:


isn't it just? 
i almost got a train back via shipley, but thought my head would explode. so got a 72 bus, and realised i've not travelled that route properly since i left stanningley bottom. it was emotional


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> machine cat - sorry, the ducks didn't get saved on my phone  trainrandom took some, but doesn't have the internets to email them to me
> 
> i *did* manage to spot what i think is a machine cat though, if that makes up for things?
> View attachment 36136


 
It does  Don't worry about the ducks 


I feel like I've been a bit slack this week. Should make up for it these next few days though


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> isn't it just?
> i almost got a train back via shipley, but thought my head would explode. so got a 72 bus, and realised i've not travelled that route properly since i left stanningley bottom. it was emotional


 
I've spent this evening reading about the Cottingley Fairies and now want to visit the place they took them, but it means going to Shipley _again _


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

ooooh. i keep thinking that the cottingley fairies girls came from somewhere near nab wood/cottingley, sort of between bingley and saltaire? am i right?
(and you can never have too much shipley!)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> ooooh. i keep thinking that the cottingley fairies girls came from somewhere near nab wood/cottingley, sort of between bingley and saltaire? am i right?
> (and you can never have too much shipley!)


 
Yeah, you're right. Trying to find the exact location of the photos will pretty difficult though.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

challenge accepted.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> challenge accepted.


 

It'll take forever you know!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

i'm a bit time rich at the minute, innit? could do with reclaiming a bit of bingleyish anyway


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2013)

it would be fun


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)

i'd show you crack lane in harden (you've got to say it out loud to get it, etc) as well, if you liked


----------



## Firky (Jul 12, 2013)

Boulmer (the beach where the Royal Marines train).


----------



## Firky (Jul 12, 2013)

Berwick


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> _Heathcliff - the cliff richard wuthering heights musical_ on vhs


 
Isn't that an instrument of torture banned under international conventions?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> isn't it just?
> i almost got a train back via shipley, but thought my head would explode. so got a 72 bus, and realised i've not travelled that route properly since i left stanningley bottom. it was emotional


You lived in Stanningley (where's the bottom??)
We are at that end of Bramley and 72 is our bus. Woohoo!
*belated wave*


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> You lived in Stanningley (where's the bottom??)
> We are at that end of Bramley and 72 is our bus. Woohoo!
> *belated wave*


i used to live on bradford road, just near the sun inn (bottom of richardshaw lane). i did a mental wave in mah head to you as i went through bramley  my address was excellent sidjamesery - not only did i have the word 'bottom' in it, but i had DD in my postcode as well 
think i'll be going that way again when i'm less emotional, and armed with a camera. couldn've taken thousands of pics just from bradford centre up to thornbury roundabout


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i used to live on bradford road, just near the sun inn (bottom of richardshaw lane). i did a mental wave in mah head to you as i went through bramley  my address was excellent sidjamesery - not only did i have the word 'bottom' in it, but i had DD in my postcode as well
> think i'll be going that way again when i'm less emotional, and armed with a camera. couldn've taken thousands of pics just from bradford centre up to thornbury roundabout


aaah that's _very_ close!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

right. the time has come for me to re-size things and drink my house dry of tea, instead of going gardening volunteering 
brace yourself, thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> right. the time has come for me to re-size things and drink my house dry of tea, instead of going gardening volunteering
> brace yourself, thread.


 
_*cowers in fear of the oncoming onslaught of pics of mundane West Riding* _

_ _


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

leeds:

stay classy, yates's.



someone's gone and had bluestreak tattoed on their leg


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

dewsbury:


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

misc/inbetween bits:

 dog onna train (called 'peg')

in harold wilson's shadow (huddersfield)


changing at brig:


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

todmorden, hebden bridge and bradford to follow.. think i need a little lie down


----------



## cdg (Jul 12, 2013)

The west riding is about the only decent pub in Dewsbury town centre. The rest are proper dives.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

i like a good dive


----------



## cdg (Jul 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i like a good dive


 

Depends. There's dives like the Duncan and then there's dives like big Lil's from yesteryear. Dewsburys pubs are somewhere in between.


----------



## longdog (Jul 12, 2013)

A whippet in the window. How much more northern can you get?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

i am realising that i don't have a discriminating gene 

sorry, you're getting the full flow of tod's delights .

todmordon waiting room activities:





town emblem




home



best wetherspoons evah


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

..and to market! 

quality goods, they must have known i was coming 



indoors 1:



i have undying gratitude to Fez909 for recommending this. best best best coffee evah.



a locally-sourced lunch for local-ish people:


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

unwarring roses 



strong bridge:

 

i already have an insane body, thank you, and can't imagine why anyone would want to acquire one.



train station welcome (as i was leaving)





platform 1



there be leeds


there be manchester
 

walking (well, sitting) artwork


todmordon living up to it's incredibleedible name


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

another inbetween bit:

some random nutter looking pleased on a train 



hot bike



comedy detail:


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 12, 2013)

hebden bridge (well, the views from arse-on-ground-level in the park, and a scamper towards the skate park, before my phone battery died)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Boy said:


> I miss Levenshulme


Doesn't realise you were a Northerner  

Are you still in Manc?


----------



## The Boy (Jul 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Doesn't realise you were a Northerner
> 
> Are you still in Manc?


 
I'm not.  Lived there for a year - moved back to Jockland a fortnight ago.


----------



## Firky (Jul 12, 2013)

Used to go mountain biking around todmorden many many moons ago


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

The Boy said:


> I'm not. Lived there for a year - moved back to Jockland a fortnight ago.


 
But I hear from friends in Jockland that they have been having sunshine for the first time since the Ice Age.  Global Warming in action indeed - no further proof needed!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

As we've now had a picture of a whippet (well done longdog), I think there are some holy grail pictures that everyone has to aim for:

Someone wearing clogs, preferably walking on cobbles;
A bath full of coal
A bath being ridden downhill
A man wearing a cloth cap

I challenge all of you to find these images in real life 

*no cheating online now


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> As we've now had a picture of a whippet, I think there are some holy grail pictures that everyone has to aim for:
> 
> Someone wearing clogs, preferably walking on cobbles;
> A bath full of coal
> ...


 
the latter shouldn't be too hard. I just take a picture of me dad or fil!!


what about adding " a man with a  ferret up his trousers" to that list??


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> what about adding " a man with a ferret up his trousers" to that list??


 
Definitely!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Oooh, and an outside privy should be there too.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oooh, and an outside privy should be there too.


shouldn't be too hard there's some at the end of our road, next time I happen upon there I'll try and take photos.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

What about washing strung up on a line across a narrow street of terraces?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

A woman  beating a mat on the front doorstep?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> What about washing strung up on a line across a narrow street of terraces?


 
Absolutely, with women in curlers chatting over the back gate.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanted to take a picture of two men on mobility scooters enjoying a laugh and a Mayfair  yesterday but I was a bit too scared.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Absolutely, with women in curlers chatting over the back gate.


 
Or head covered by a headscarf or knotted hanky


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have only taken a picture of a donkey today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I wanted to take a picture of two men on mobility scooters enjoying a laugh and a Mayfair yesterday but I was a bit too scared.


 
Isn't mayfair a soft porn mag? They were wanking in the street, sat on mobility scooters and you didn't take a photo! That would have been 100 bonus Northern points!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> hebden bridge (well, the views from arse-on-ground-level in the park, and a scamper towards the skate park, before my phone battery died)
> 
> View attachment 36233
> 
> ...


 
Have an urge to go to Hebden now. Be a bit shit if we went now though as used to go with a disposable income and get pissed in nice places and buy nice stuff but now we would just shout at the toddler and neck a pint whilst chasing said toddler and working out how much the stressful unrelaxing experience has taken us into the overdraft.


----------



## cdg (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Isn't mayfair a soft porn mag? They were wanking in the street, sat on mobility scooters and you didn't take a photo! That would have been 100 bonus Northern points!


 
You know your glossy premium porn more than you know your cheap cigarettes. Call yourself a Northerner?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

cdg said:


> View attachment 36242


 
Where on earth is that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> what about adding " a man with a ferret up his trousers" to that list??


A while back I ended up getting into a conversation with the guy in the petrol station about how he goes ferreting.  I only went in to pay for some diesel 




farmerbarleymow said:


> Oooh, and an outside privy should be there too.


 
There's one in my back garden, although it's just a shed now.  Dunno if any of them are still "in use"


----------



## cdg (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Where on earth is that?


 

Just outside the back door.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> What about washing strung up on a line across a narrow street of terraces?



Ooh ooh that happens down our way too


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> You know your glossy premium porn more than you know your cheap cigarettes. Call yourself a Northerner?


 
I've heard of the cigs, and I'm pretty sure the mag is called that too, but I'm no connoisseur of soft-porn so might be wrong.  

And I wouldn't call soft core premium...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

cdg said:


> Just outside the back door.


 
Wasn't sure if it was a shop or not! Rabbits?


----------



## cdg (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Wasn't sure if it was a shop or not! Rabbits?


 

Aye


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 12, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A while back I ended up getting into a conversation with the guy in the petrol station about how he goes ferreting.  I only went in to pay for some diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The re was. a sad story of an old lady slipping in the snow and dying after using 
Her outdoor loo 

There was still a loo in shared house in lpool in 90s outside none of us were tempted to use it


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've heard of the cigs, and I'm pretty sure the mag is called that too, but I'm no connoisseur of soft-porn so might be wrong.
> 
> And I wouldn't call soft core premium...


 
I was in Scotland last week in a long long supermarket baccy shop queue and in the bored waiting poll I conducted in my head, I established that everyone in Scotland only smokes Mayfair. And everyone in Scotland smokes.


----------



## cdg (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I was in Scotland last week in a long long supermarket baccy shop queue and in the bored waiting poll I conducted in my head, I established that everyone in Scotland only smokes Mayfair. And everyone in Scotland smokes.


 

Mayfair cigs are awful.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've heard of the cigs, and I'm pretty sure the mag is called that too, but I'm no connoisseur of soft-porn so might be wrong.
> 
> And I wouldn't call soft core premium...


 
You have to pay for Mayfair magazine rather than see far stronger stuff online for free! That's premium in my book.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> You have to pay for Mayfair magazine rather than see far stronger stuff online for free! That's premium in my book.


 
True - only filthy rich people pay for their porn nowadays.  Those two blokes must have been minted!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

cdg said:


> Mayfair cigs are awful.


 
I'm not a fan. Rather have a rollie. Was delighted to leave a supermarket feeling healthy after looking at the contents of every one else's trolley. Felt a right lightweight with only two bottles of wine.


----------



## longdog (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> As we've now had a picture of a whippet (well done longdog), I think there are some holy grail pictures that everyone has to aim for:
> 
> Someone wearing clogs, preferably walking on cobbles;
> A bath full of coal
> ...


 
To be fair she is my whippet.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> The re was. a sad story of an old lady slipping in the snow and dying after using
> Her outdoor loo
> 
> There was still a loo in shared house in lpool in 90s outside none of us were tempted to use it


 
We had one in our last house which made an excellent little shed. I know someone who still uses theres.


----------



## longdog (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oooh, and an outside privy should be there too.


 
Now that's an easy one.

Ladies and gentlemen I give you roadkill's outdoor privy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

longdog said:


> To be fair she is my whippet.


 
Going native I see? 

She looks lovely. What's her name?  

I remember going in a pub in Lev a couple of years ago and a woman had a female greyhound, who was all over me.  The woman explained that she reacted much better to men - possibly due to her life as a racing dog - and she was lovely.  But when she stood up she seemed never to stop - surprisingly tall dogs!


----------



## longdog (Jul 12, 2013)

And a gratuitous picture of a air-raid shelter which was almost certainly used for storing coal or housing ferrets or something very northern (in my imagination at least)...


----------



## longdog (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Going native I see?
> 
> She looks lovely. What's her name?
> 
> I remember going in a pub in Lev a couple of years ago and a woman had a female greyhound, who was all over me. The woman explained that she reacted much better to men - possibly due to her life as a racing dog - and she was lovely. But when she stood up she seemed never to stop - surprisingly tall dogs!


 
She's called Willow but don't let her looks deceive you. She's a foul tempered little shit with a serious small dog attitude problem.

There's a greyhound and a saluki too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Say hello to her from me, foul-tempered little shit or not - I really miss living with dogs.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> dewsbury:


 

Ooh, I've been in that pub on a trans-Pennine ale trail, just one of many good pubs in or near stations on the line between Manchester and Leeds!


----------



## Tom A (Jul 12, 2013)

cdg said:


> View attachment 36242


 
Would there be ferrets in there?


----------



## cdg (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Would there be ferrets in there?


 

No just rabbits for food and finances.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2013)

not one i took myself, but this 1981 picture of york shows on the left hand side dreamville, which had a sort of gangster theme and did top burgers and lovely ice cream.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oooh, and an outside privy should be there too.



There's one in my back yard. I posted it a few weeks ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

machine cat said:


> There's one in my back yard. I posted it a few weeks ago.


 
But do you use it?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But do you use it?


 
I have but they don't work


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## longdog (Jul 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> not one i took myself, but this 1981 picture of york shows on the left hand side dreamville, which had a sort of gangster theme and did top burgers and lovely ice cream.


 
Left to right...

Hillman Imp.
Rover 2000?
Ford Granada Mk1.
Volvo tank.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

right. sorry thread, you're going to get flooded with late-posted pictures of bradford's mirror pool, and things around it...

opera northern



the odeon is still standing 



as is the alhambra. i didn't wait til it got dark to see whether the lines of lights on the outside are still there, or still have charming huge gaps where the bulbs need replacing



i'm intending to go ice skating this summer and relive my youth 



can't remember what this  is (possibly police/court buildings?), but it's purty.


i approve of this pun.



bradford town/city hall. utterly beautiful. and even nicer inside (i used to open tender applications in there for the corporate procurement department, and always felt like i'd been transported back 150 years every tuesday at 12pm. can i also point out that i opened the tenders for the mirror pool? i feel i played a part in its inception - despite the fact i was outraged and horrified by the idea of it until i actually saw it earlier this year )


i can't remember if it's sunbridge road in between the odeon and the building on the right. but if it's not, it should be


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

... and on to the nicest bit of my adventure around west yorkshire.

magistrates court




looking over at wetherspoons, restaurants, hairdressers, the college office, and Stuff. and the Big Opera Faces On A Screen.

wide shot



proper nice



fountains of joy




northern glory.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

That pool doesn't look bad at all - I remember reading about the plans when they first came out (and caused a bit of a row if I remember rightly), but they seem to have done a good job. 

Love the town hall - the Northern industrial cities did tend to have a knack for building great town halls. I think we need one of Leeds...

And I hope they are repairing the odeon rather than just propping a derelict building uo - a fine building for the square there, and it should be preserved.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah, i'll get that later 

speaking of leeds, i had a dead nice walk home to/from town yesterday 

prestigious? 



the eco-flats that went wrong 




through the gates



*re-reads*. depends on the lonely place..



rest garden plaque



rest garden proper


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

the thing i like best about this one is the cider bottles around the tree on the right.




fucking religious puppy hangers 
(actually, it might be a sheep. haven't been to specsavers for a while 



gargoyle



walking over someone's grave



faith, hope, charity, and being defined in terms of being someone else's relative.



gateway to the fleshpot that is town



top hotel




i have been going past here for years, and have *never* seen it with any vacancies.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

leeds grand. well named.



the two very nice gentlemen who said it was fine to take a photo. and that the box office have information about tours of the theatre when there isn't a performance on.  and also said that it's possible to arrange private tours, access all areas 






wondering if this once said 'power'


looking up to york road/The North(er)



old ironworks from afar(ish)




plaque



c(l)ock o' the north

 

that's it for now. but yeah, definitely definitely the town hall later. if i have company, i'll even stick in a shot of me riding a lion


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

I've squinted at the hung puppy and think its a sheep too - that would make sense given the textile trade. 

Interesting carving on the faith, hope, charity tombstone - wonder what a triangle in a circle means?

Like the pic of York Road - brings back memories of working in Quarry House many years ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm going to go to Uppermill today and while it is a lovely place, there should be some good mundane pictures - of northern villages if nowt else.  There should be some old mills and stuff too.

I've found some pictures inside the John Rylands Library if anyone wants me to post them.  It's not mundane in the boring sense, but rather a glorious Victorian building.  But mundane to me as I quite often go there to spend a couple of hours in the lovely hushed atmosphere away from the hustle and bustle outside.   And its very dark and therefore Northern inside which is a bonus. 

Let me know if I should post them here.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm going to go to Uppermill today and while it is a lovely place, there should be some good mundane pictures - of northern villages if nowt else. There should be some old mills and stuff too.
> 
> I've found some pictures inside the John Rylands Library if anyone wants me to post them. It's not mundane in the boring sense, but rather a glorious Victorian building. But mundane to me as I quite often go there to spend a couple of hours in the lovely hushed atmosphere away from the hustle and bustle outside. And its very dark and therefore Northern inside which is a bonus.
> 
> Let me know if I should post them here.


hell yes!
you are my mate sparky and i claim my £5
(you're not really, i know. but you're the man version of her. down to the rylands appreciation)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Bugger!  I did find a couple of pictures but had loads more of the place, but can't find the bulk of them now.  Either I've stupidly filed them in a random folder, or I've accidentally deleted them when I nuked my old blackberry and didn't transfer them to my laptop first.  

Oh well, this means I'll just have to have another trip to the Library to take them all over again...


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oh well, this means I'll just have to have another trip to the Library to take them all over again...


it's a hard life.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it's a hard life.


 
I know - the drudgery of having to revisit a nice old building for this thread.  Poor old me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Found them! They were filed in a stupid place, that probably seemed sensible at the time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Here are some pics of inside the John Rylands Library in Manchester.  The pictures are a little shaky as they were taken on my phone camera.  Should go back and get some better quality pictures one day.

It was built with dark stone so is lovely and gloomy inside - and about the calmest place I know in Manchester - you feel so chilled out after being in there. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Rylands_Library

A sign for curious children (and foolish adults) by an old metal printing press:



An old article containing advice on food for the 'industrious poor' - could well be official DWP advice to claimants these days with only minor alterations:



A printing mould of the plan of the Peterloo Massacre back in 1819, and I really need to work out how to reverse the image so it is properly readable:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

A view of the main hall of the library:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

This is where the new extension joins the old library - its done well so there isn't a massive clash with the grand old building:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Some windows:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

A proper library book stack.  It's amazing to look at the weird and wonderful books that are in these stacks - books you just wouldn't imagine existing as they are so obscure:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Some nice stone carvings:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Proper pointy doors leading to the main hall:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

I really like this bit - a ornately decorated circular gallery.  The upper floor isn't accessible to the public, so I need to check if they do guided tours of the whole building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Some general interior views.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2013)

longdog said:


> Now that's an easy one.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen I give you roadkill's outdoor privy.
> 
> View attachment 36244


 
I should point out, this hasn't been used as a privy since time immemorial (or at least when the house had a bathroom extension added, probably sometime after 1945) and is full of junk. I was going to clear it out and use it as a garden shed, but then some bumblebees decided to set up home in there, and since we're supposed to be nice to bumblebees I'm going to leave them to it. 

Off to a street festival in a bit, and then probably for a walk round the Hessle Road area, so doubtless there'll be more Hullensian mundanities posted later on.


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

dp


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

As part of the week of action against the government workfare and affiliated schemes, Newcastle Solfed targeted upmarket retail chain, Marks and Spencer. M&S seek to profit to the tune of 1 million pounds using its own workfare scheme. While M&S attempt to put a worthy spin on its free labour, only a small percentage of people find work because of workfare. Not only is workfare an attack on unemployed workers but threaten the positions of those in work, potentially pitting worker against worker. Marks and Spencer's were no different to all the pickets Newcastle SolFed has taken part in, 15 minutes in sending out their security guard to try and harass us - to no avail. What made it different was people really stopped and took time to listen to what the picket was about. There still is a bygone age feeling of ownership amongst many of the older shoppers and they rightly felt genuine disgust at learning M&S are exploiting unemployed workers in this manner, so much so that people would ask for several leaflets to give to their friends. Newcastle SolFed will continue picketing M&S until they pull out o f workfare.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Right, I'm in Uppermill now so if anyone wants me to photograph anything in particular let me know. I'm walking to the Standedge Tunnel and looping back. Happy to wander a bit - but not on the hills as it's too hot!


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 13, 2013)

tufty when did you work bradford council?


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

Lindisfarne earlier


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

Sign by the causeway to Holy Island.


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

They don't get off the island very often.


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anyone been trapped on the causeway recently?  That's a good question to wind up the locals


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

That's someone's Mercedes. The Insurance won't cover fuckwittery either. £50,000k washed into the sea


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

Took this not five minutes ago for this thread. I was going to rent the flat above it a few year back.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2013)

Bede's World just now


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

The last time I was at Bede's World I was at school and dressed up as a monk


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

For those who don't know Bede's World is on the site of an old monastery. Bede was a monk dude and he said there world was round, drank mead, and was a historian. He had a cat called Roderick.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello folks! I'm back from a bit of a mammoth trek, round the lovely environs of Saddleworth (which is definitely NOT West Yorkshire for those people there who seem to have problems with boundary changes 40 years ago!).

Around 7.5 miles, up hill and down dale in an 8 hour day out, and my heels are shredded. I was limping as I walked across the city centre after getting off the train at Victoria - ouch! 

Serves me right for going out on a long-ish country walk in proper walking boots for the first time in ages. 

Got tons of pictures, but almost all of them are lovely, even if they qualify as being mundane for that sort of Northern village/countryside area. Some amazing houses up there - I'd certainly like to live there.

And for cyberfairy, I went to the cemetery and got some pictures of the Bill O' Jacks grave.  Up a bloody steep hill mind, but the views were worth it. 

As it happens, I had a lovely chat with a retired Latin teacher all the way there on the train, and we were talking about murders and lovely grisly things as her daughter was a solicitor in criminal law. And we of course talked about the Moors Murders as she lived in Uppermill. A really lovely lady*. 

* and she earned 1,000 more lovely points as she said I didn't look my age when we were sharing stories of knackered hips and knees. 

It'll take me ages to go through them so maybe post them over the next few days.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2013)

How timely.  longdog has just left my place.  We've walked about 8 miles today, and I've got 150-odd photos to sort through, some of which look pretty good. 

No hills though, mind.  We don't do that sort of thing round here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> How timely. longdog has just left my place. We've walked about 8 miles today, and I've got 150-odd photos to sort through, some of which look pretty good.
> 
> No hills though, mind. We don't do that sort of thing round here.


 
I've got pictures of some great arches!  And these are especially lovely arches.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've got pictures of some great arches! And these are especially lovely arches.


 
The Ribblehead Viaduct?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> The Ribblehead Viaduct?


 
Calm down dear, its not that! 

But very nice ones nonetheless.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> town hall


 +


tufty79 said:


> a shot of me riding a lion


= 2 birds, one stone.
will upload the proper proper ones tomorrow, bit tired after all the lionclimbing, innit?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> For those who don't know Bede's World is on the site of an old monastery. Bede was a monk dude and he said there world was round, drank mead, and was a historian. He had a cat called Roderick.


 
Bede drank mead, and was drunk as a skunk.  And had a cat called Roderick.  I think this is a fair summary!

This was mandatory school-trip stuff when I were a lad - I suspect most school kids in the NE were dragged to these sites.  I remember being bussed up to Jarrow about thirty years ago.


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't know if he had a cat called Roderick I made that up. Had all the usual local heroes rammed down our throat too, Grace Darling, Collinwood, Emily Davidson, Armstrong, Bede, St Cuthbert, and that's all I can remember off the top of my head 



Roadkill said:


> The Ribblehead


 

*snigger*


----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

Steve Cram lol.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> I don't know if he had a cat called Roderick I made that up.


 
Bastard!  I believed you _[gullible mode after a tiring day]_.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2013)

Some of today's efforts. From early this afternoon, round the Avenues...



Some more lovely Victorian piles.



Anthony Minghella's old house is in this row, as identified by a green plaque. One of these is for sale, and if I'd the money I'd be right in there. Gorgeous houses.



Another fountain.



And where one of them should be, complete with local protest group demanding it back. I have some sympathy ... but I'll be donating my cash to Hull food bank or the local homeless shelters first!



Hull City Mini! 



You can't read them in this view, but the inscriptions over the door make clear these are retired railwaymen's cottages.



Guess who...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2013)

A very few of the pics I took in the old Spring Bank Cemetery, which is properly fascinating:


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2013)

A bit of Derringham Street and Argyle Street:


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2013)

HRI from Argyle Street corner.



Looking south from the footpath to the KC Stadium.







Two places to worship - at the church on Anlaby Road or the great god of KC.



The Temple of KC.



An old cinema with a tree growing out of it.



I quite liked 'Hair Cut Hut'.  The Carnegie Heritage Centre next door is a great place for local history and so on.  



Friendly-looking pub.



Some shops.



TA Barracks.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2013)

St George's Road School.



Chapel on the corner of what used to be known as 'Little Beirut.' Now smartened up a bit...



Random street corner on the Hessle Road.



Rayners. Once a fishermen's pub of some notoriety...



Great shop building and bank - which judging from the carvings has been a branch of Yorkshire Bank ever since it opened - on Hessle Road.



Monument to a trawler skipper and another man who were killed in the 'Russian Outrage' in 1904.



Another old fishermen's pub.



Lovely building on the corner of Coltman Street.



Unlovely modern buildings, by the flyover.



The older gay community in Hull know the landlord of this place as 'the only homophobic poof in the city.' He doesn't have much time for gay men ... even though he and his boyfriend have run it for thirty years, and the club on the back of it used to be the main venue in town for a seedy Saturday night out.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2013)

Just down from the Ally Pally.



Looks like a Volvo advert.



Cafe and ... well, can you read the inscription on the sign to the left...?



On the beer garden wall of a pub I didn't even know existed until today.  



A not-very-good photo of the Vauxhall Tavern.  Inside it is the most spectacularly camp pub I know.  This afternoon was the first time I'd been in in years, and I hope the next time is soon.   



Porter Street flats.



Porter Street again.  The magnificently divey music hall that used to be down here has gone without a trace. 



Four years ago I had a job interview here.



Paragon Station, from Park Street railway bridge.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2013)

Clarendon Arms (a shit pub) and what look like some old offices, on Londesborough Street.



Back of the 'Victoria Hospital for Sick Children.'



Bizarre wire bears, on Albany Street, just off Spring Bank.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 36416
> 
> St George's Road School.


 
My god that takes me back. I went to an old 'board school' which was built in 1872 following one of the Education Acts in Victorian times. They always sound like some kind of remedial school, but were mainsteam. Mine was Norton Board Primary School, on Norton High Street. A lovely school, and much more advanced than the CofE primary I transferred to when my parents moved in 1980.

Sadly it is now a supermarket.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2013)

To fill in a gap in post #2395, here is the flyover I mentioned, looking back towards Coltman Street and the bottom of the Hessle Road from under it:



Except it isn't, because the dual carriageway sweeping down from here becomes the Hessle Road. A few of the old road's landmarks - such as the Ally Pally and the Vauxhall - remain on its south side, cut off from their old surroundings, but most of the inner end of the old Hessle Road is completely gone.


----------



## longdog (Jul 14, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> How timely. longdog has just left my place. We've walked about 8 miles today, and I've got 150-odd photos to sort through, some of which look pretty good.
> 
> No hills though, mind. We don't do that sort of thing round here.


 
According to Google Earth it was 9 miles and I get a bonus mile for walking to and from the bus stop at each end.

I'm too shagged out to post any tonight but I can't resist posting a picture of the quite spectacularly seedy 'Discretion' knocking-shop (we didn't go in).



From their website... "_“Not once did I feel rushed; she even slowed down when I indicated so I did not blow too soon."_

Now that's what I call a good service


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2013)

longdog said:


> From their website... "_“Not once did I feel rushed; she even slowed down when I indicated so I did not blow too soon."_


 
You are joking.  

Too 'shagged out' to post tonight, eh?


----------



## longdog (Jul 14, 2013)

Pot - Kettle


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

longdog said:


> From their website... "_“Not once did I feel rushed; she even slowed down when I indicated so I did not blow too soon."_
> 
> Now that's what I call a good service



How much did that extra 'service' cost then, given you seem to know rather too much about the 'menu''?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

I did get some pics of the fire at Paul's Hair World today, which has been on the news. As I passed the end of the cordoned-off Oldham Street, the policeman laughed as I looked in the other direction to take a photo of a fire engine. Ten out of ten for observation for me!

The policeman (who was a thoroughly lovely chap, and a credit to GMP) told me the fire brigade had been there for six hours by the time I passed by, so quite a fierce fire. Given its a hair/wig shop, including human hair, there will no doubt be a lot of flammable material there.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-23302304

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...firefighters-tackle-huge-blaze-oldham-5096845

Edit to add - sadly a fireman died as a result of the blaze.


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I did get some pics of the fire at Paul's Hair World today, which has been on the news. As I passed the end of the cordoned-off Oldham Street, the policeman laughed as I looked in the other direction to take a photo of a fire engine. Ten out of ten for observation for me!
> 
> The policeman (who was a thoroughly lovely chap, and a credit to GMP) told me the fire brigade had been there for six hours by the time I passed by, so quite a fierce fire. Given its a hair/wig shop, including human hair, there will no doubt be a lot of flammable material there.
> 
> ...


 
Turns out one of the firefighters died  I was also in the NQ that evening (meeting up people at the Port Street Beer House before Massive Attack) and I could see the smoky haze and smell it, though thankfully it didn't smell that much like burning hair.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-23304526


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

The smoke was being carried by the wind to at least Piccadilly - but I too didn't notice the smell of human hair wigs burning.

Edit to add - an ambulance blue-lighted it passed me as I was walking home shortly after 9 last night after taking some pictures, which tallies with the time of the incident.  Must have been carrying him.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2013)

A few more of my Hessle Road pics from yesterday:



Corner of St George's Road and Hessle Road.



I thought this was ghost advertising, but the baker is actually open.



Mundane view down the road.



Another place that looks as if it should be shut, but isn't.



Mundane retail park.



Side street on the south side of Hessle Road.  This all used to be back-to-back housing but was redeveloped into industrial land during slum clearance programmes in the 1950s and 1960s.



Side street next to Rayners.



More shops.



Corner of the Boulevard, which is a really interesting road and one I'm going to go back and take some pics of.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2013)

Corner of Wellsted Street.



Smith & Nephew plant, seen through the viaduct.



The pub I'd never been in before, the Inkerman Tavern. A weird and faintly camp place, tucked away in an unprepossessing back street behind two gay pubs, just up the street from a knocking shop. Been in a lot of worse places, though.  The chimneys to the right belong to another former fish smokehouse.



The inner end of Hessle Road, heading towards the junction with Ferensway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

Started to go through all the photos I took yesterday, and this is the road downhill to Uppermill, with the Pennines forming the backdrop.


----------



## longdog (Jul 14, 2013)

My pictures from the joint Roadie / Doggy expedition to the parts of Hull no white man has ever seen before.



A big wet penis.




A mundane littler bin.




A very not mundane 'US Spec' Triumph Bonneville. My favouritist motor bike ever made although I prefer the wire wheels. They're slow, unreliable, leak all over your boots, shake your bones to dust and handle like a blancmange on wheels but looking that good who cares?




The tree-stump with the dragon tattoo.





Spring Bank looking east.


----------



## longdog (Jul 14, 2013)

The Polar Bear. Was _the_ lesbian pub in town with assorted other poofs. It decided to re-brand itself as a 'football' pub which was a monumental mistake. The football crowd wouldn't go in because it was (past tense) a gay pub and the gayers wouldn't go in because it was frequented by sweaty fat blokes in nylon shirts. It's closed and reopened a few times recently but having pissed off it's customer base and given the proximity of Princes Ave bars it's future is uncertain.




Hull Royal Infirmary.




One of Hull's many reptile shops which have sprung up of late. This one seems to have failed.





A parade of shops of no particular interest to anybody.





Fabulous old motorbike shop. A Mobylette moped from the early eighties and a Honda CB something or the other.





Hessle Road dual carriageway looking west.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

Damn - my payg broadband has run out and 3 are carrying out maintenance on their billing systems so can't top up until Monday. So no pictures of mundane Saddleworth until then.


----------



## longdog (Jul 14, 2013)

Last one for the time being.



In Hull we keep our train stations behind fences and razor-wire to stop them escaping.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 14, 2013)

bits of kirkstall abbey and its festival


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 14, 2013)

did someone want more northern pigeons, btw?









this chunk's for farmerbarleymow 

admiring the town hall from afar (well, the other side of the road)




stone work










little specks of joy




grand entrance




guardian angel




looking up


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hello folks! I'm back from a bit of a mammoth trek, round the lovely environs of Saddleworth (which is definitely NOT West Yorkshire for those people there who seem to have problems with boundary changes 40 years ago!).
> 
> Around 7.5 miles, up hill and down dale in an 8 hour day out, and my heels are shredded. I was limping as I walked across the city centre after getting off the train at Victoria - ouch!
> 
> ...


 
Woohoo_ I love a bit of grave porn Spent weekend in far too lovely rural Cumbria. Apologies for my lack of commitment to the cause


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)

Mundane for North Cumbria...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The smoke was being carried by the wind to at least Piccadilly - but I too didn't notice the smell of human hair wigs burning.
> 
> Edit to add - an ambulance blue-lighted it passed me as I was walking home shortly after 9 last night after taking some pictures, which tallies with the time of the incident. Must have been carrying him.


 
theres 2 teenagers arrested now on suspicion of causing the death of the fireman


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> this chunk's for farmerbarleymow
> 
> admiring the town hall from afar (well, the other side of the road)
> 
> ...


 
we got married there!


----------



## Firky (Jul 14, 2013)

Weir at Sheepwash


----------



## cdg (Jul 14, 2013)

Firky said:


> Weir at Sheepwash


 

That looks more like something from a swamp in the deep south.


----------



## Firky (Jul 14, 2013)

Warkworth Castle


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A view of the main hall of the library:
> 
> View attachment 36325


 
Love this one


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> theres 2 teenagers arrested now on suspicion of causing the death of the fireman



Yeah - read that on the news. I was talking to one of the coppers guarding the cordon and he said the fire is out but the embers are still smouldering. Lots of smoke still coming from the building and they're still pumping tons of water into it.

The building looks totalled - roof gone so god knows what structural damage has been caused. It will be a great shame if it's demolished like the one further up the street was after it also burned down recently, as it's got a lovely facade.

Took lots of photos so will post some when I've got net access on my laptop.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Damn - my payg broadband has run out and 3 are carrying out maintenance on their billing systems so can't top up until Monday. So no pictures of mundane Saddleworth until then.


 
*dislike!*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Woohoo_ I love a bit of grave porn Spent weekend in far too lovely rural Cumbria. Apologies for my lack of commitment to the cause



You'll love this area - two old overgrown cemeteries and a new tidy one on a slopey hillside. Will post next week.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> *dislike!*



I know - how dare they disrupt the flow of mundanity! Don't they realise how important this thread is?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know - how dare they disrupt the flow of mundanity! Don't they realise how important this thread is?


 
There are Esso garages in Wigan  and newsagents somewhere Nelson furious about this.


----------



## Firky (Jul 14, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> A very few of the pics I took in the old Spring Bank Cemetery, which is properly fascinating:


 

Reminds me of the one in Stokie:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abney_Park_Cemetery

Abney Park in Stoke Newington, in the London Borough of Hackney, is a historic parkland originally laid out in the early 18th century by Lady Mary Abney and Dr. Isaac Watts, and the neighbouring Hartopp family. In 1840 it became a non-denominational garden cemetery, a semi-public park arboretum, and an educational institute, which was widely celebrated as an example of its time. Abney Park is one of the Magnificent Seven London cemeteries. A total of 196,843 burials had taken place there as of the year 2000.[1] It is a Local Nature Reserve.[2]







Used to get wrecked there with teeps


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to go there every day! The quite Jewish one yes?


----------



## Firky (Jul 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I used to go there every day! The quite Jewish one yes?


 

Yeh!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2013)

Firky said:


> For those who don't know Bede's World is on the site of an old monastery.


And for added mundanity (is that a word? ), it's right next to Tyne Dock 

I was going to get some pics from the top of the hill, but it was getting a bit dark by the time there was a break in the performance (there's shots of that on the photo thread).



Roadkill said:


> Cafe and ... well, can you read the inscription on the sign to the left...?



Is that Edgar Street?  I took my car to a garage there last year and think I saw that cafe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Back online now, so the Saddleworth onslaught begins...

I'll group them together in themes. So first up, these are some random landscapes.

The highest bit of this ridge is called Dick Hill, which is quite pleasing*. The obelisk is a war memorial I think (been years since I was actually up there), and the hill has large boulders called Pots and Pans Stones, and Oven Stones, which is slightly odd. No idea where the names originate.



A disused quarry on the side of the same ridge a bit further along, with lots of scree down the slope.



Looking back towards Uppermill from the Huddersfield Narrow Canal.



Typical farmland scene round these parts.



The house on the hill. It must be a tad windy up here in winter storms.



* Edited to add - my puerile mind always inwardly giggles at innuendo-laden names of things on the OS map, so maybe an idea for a new thread - to visit and photograph inappropriately-named landscape features. Two I remember are called Dick Slack, and the wonderfully-named Lord Hereford's Knob.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

It is so lush at the time of year - looks very different in autumn/winter.



Diggle:



A hamlet on a hill - I guess these were built on such an exposed position because of an old trading route running across that ridge and down into the valley:

 

It was incredibly quiet here as it is shielded from roads and the rail line. Very peaceful. 



A view from near St Chad's Church:



Another view from somewhere in the area (can't remember the exact location):


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Some canalside scenes on the Huddersfield Narrow Canal as it passes through Uppermill. Not mundane in the boring sense, but rather splendidly not boring.  But mundane in the sense of being fairly typical of a village in the North, during Summer.

I await being shouted at for posting not-boring things! 

This bit looks magnificent in autumn with all the leaves on the ground:





Note the white Yorkshire Rose on this boat. This is a recurring theme in this area as many do still consider that Saddleworth should be in the West Riding.





I'd love to live in one of these canal-side houses:



I like the name of this boat - quite onomatopoeic:



Friendly fowl. These are so used to people walking down here they don't bat an eyelid even when you're inches away from them:



Tranquillity:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2013)

Did anyone see "How The North Was Built" with not a Geordie Robson Green? It was okay, a bit broad strokes, but it also kept  reminding me of this thread  

Mr.QofG's was heard to comment "It's ... it's like watching North Korea or something...the north is a foreign country!"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Some arches for Roadkill.  This is the viaduct that carries the railway line across the valley on its way to the Standedge Tunnel through the hills to Marsden.



The canal, the River Tame and the rail line all intersect here. 



Nice stonework here:



Looking t'other way:



From the road that passes underneath too.  I then walked up that steep side road on the left - murder on the legs!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Boring canal-side houses.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Some nice old houses up this steep side road.  One of these old stone houses was sold for £595k last year, so I don't think I'll be moving here anytime soon...





Steep!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Wharmston Transmitter.  Very very windy at the base of that transmitter, but lovely views.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Friendly cows, and I felt guilty as they looked at me expectantly after I'd fed the horse an apple.  I don't think cows eat apples.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

More horses. The brown one was a bit of a dominant character, and was edging towards climbing over the metal gate to mug me for more apples. The black and white one seemed to have a problem with its teeth, as it struggled to eat the apple - the poor thing.



Mr Brown Horse trying to eat my hand, thinking it was another apple.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 15, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did anyone see "How The North Was Built" with not a Geordie Robson Green? It was okay, a bit broad strokes, but it also kept reminding me of this thread
> 
> Mr.QofG's was heard to comment "It's ... it's like watching North Korea or something...the north is a foreign country!"


hadn't heard of that programme, so just had a google rummage. look what came up on the first page of video search results


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

This was quite random - a fork embedded in a scrubby bit of land.  Looked like it'd been there for years.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

St Chad's Church, with a new private graveyard at the front of the old overgrown one.  I'm very tempted to buy myself a plot there, as it would be a lovely place to be buried. 



And a woman keeping it tidy, completely unlike the old graveyard.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

There are lots of grouse butts marked on the map on the moors round here, but I don't know if there is any shooting in this area any more.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

For cyberfairy

Steps to graveyard porn:









And the Bill o' Jacks grave.



Close-ups of each half of the grave:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Another overgrown graveyard just down the road from the one above.  Didn't go into this one, but might pop back and have a wander one day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

The Church Inn, by St Chad's. A lovely pub, and definitely recommended if you're ever in this area. The small beer garden has amazing views over the valley, and on days like this, sitting there with a nice pint after a good walk, resting your weary legs and looking out over the rolling hills is perfect.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Uppermill village main street - a pretty mundane Pennine village which has much of its original buildings still intact, and mostly built from the local stone.





More 1974 boundary changes refuseniks:





No idea what this shop sells, but an odd little sign:



I liked the contrast between this young woman's hair and dress:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

A solitary remaining wall of a building that was once by the canal here:



An old mill, now used for multiple small businesses:



A half-derelict mill, but with some parts seemingly still in use:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

The Standedge Tunnels. Mighty engineering feats, with the canal tunnel opening in 1811, and the three later rail tunnels during the Victorian era.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standedge_Tunnels

The canal tunnel. It is kept gated at each end to prevent unauthorised entry by boats, as it can only accommodate a single narrow boat at a time for most of its length:



You get a great breeze coming through it when you peer into the gate:


The live rail tunnel, and the youngest of the three rail tunnels:



And you can just see one of the entrances to one of the older rail tunnels, now disused but still maintained:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Final one for Saddleworth.  This has to be one of the more mundane sights in the North - a dry stone wall going over the top of a hill.  I've always liked the fact that they didn't worry about a hill being in the way, nor how steep it was, when they needed a wall built.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Back in Manchester now, this is a former post office, next door to Victoria Station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Withy Grove Stores.  This has been around for donkeys, and nowadays looks a bit incongruous against the newer buildings that surround it.  I like the clearly old signage, and the lack of frills.





Another book exchange on the same street.  Second-hand adult mag for 40p anyone? 

 
And a greasy spoon at Piccadilly, open all hours:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

The fire on Oldham Street, on the evening it happened.  I took this at 9pm, near the time when the poor fireman died.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 15, 2013)

There is nothing mundane about the pictures posted on this page, quite the opposite in fact. I feel cheated.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some photos of the fire taken yesterday.  The fire was out, according a friendly policeman in the third picture, but still smouldering.  They were continuing to pour lots of water into it.







The back of the building, and you can see the damage the fire did, including to the roof.





And this tv presenter looks familiar, but I can think of his name.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

And on a cheerier note, some random graffiti in Manchester taken yesterday:





Spot the addition of a bee in this one, the bee being one of the symbols of the city. I wonder if it means there is a danger of electrocution _and_ being stung to death by bees? That would be doubly unlucky! 



Random star trek penguin:


The one with the mask must have been boiling:



And I like the wit of this advert:


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 15, 2013)

church marathon in north yorks
with the devil's arrows, boroughbridge


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 15, 2013)

thornton w yorks








yeadon nr airport


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice church windows.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 15, 2013)

bramley park top













 at the back
flat cap wearing yorkshire man


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> thornton w yorks


anywhere near the walls of jericho/little egypt? or is my geography memory fading? 
btw sorry i didn't answer your question about when i worked for the caaaahncil. it was in a different lifetime


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 15, 2013)

in the spirit of the thread!


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 15, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> anywhere near the walls of jericho/little egypt? or is my geography memory fading?
> btw sorry i didn't answer your question about when i worked for the caaaahncil. it was in a different lifetime


we were lost completely so I don't know the answer or geography of thornton!


----------



## cdg (Jul 15, 2013)

Nicked from the Guardian website, Bramley baths.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 15, 2013)

cdg said:


> View attachment 36648
> 
> Nicked from the Guardian website, Bramley baths.


haha just up the road... haven't been in for ages, think it's being  run by volunteers now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> in the spirit of the thread!


 
The stipulation 'no professionals' is odd!  Or am I missing something?


----------



## cdg (Jul 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> haha just up the road... haven't been in for ages, think it's being run by volunteers now[/quote
> 
> I used to use it for the gym but likewise I haven't been in for years.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The stipulation 'no professionals' is odd! Or am I missing something?


it's a refreshing reversal of the usual ad wording (which you tend to notice as being commonplace if you're renting, looking to move house, and not a 'professional).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> it's a refreshing reversal of the usual ad wording (which you tend to notice as being commonplace if you're renting, looking to move house, and not a 'professional).


 
True enough.


----------



## Firky (Jul 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> thornton w yorks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Europe's highest airport I am reliably informed by your _boyfriend_.


----------



## Firky (Jul 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> . in the spirit of the thread!


 

If it seems too good to be true...


----------



## Firky (Jul 15, 2013)

aawwrrr little lambs are getting big.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> There is nothing mundane about the pictures posted on this page, quite the opposite in fact. I feel cheated.


 
They're mundane in their own way, but we all take out of them what works for us. 

For this part of the world, they are certainly mundane, if superficially pretty.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The one with the mask must have been boiling:
> 
> View attachment 36635


 
I saw that very band play with my friend in Piccadilly last Thursday!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been neglecting this thread recently. A few taken earlier tonight:


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 16, 2013)

Is this cheating? Leeds in the '70s, not my pic:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been neglecting this thread recently. A few taken earlier tonight:


 
I like this - a shop that sells nowt but pork products, and the old wall advert for golden pheasant.  Wonder what golden pheasant was - probably not the game bird but a brand for something or other in the past.  I've found a brand of flour with that name - so maybe this was a grocers before?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009LHG8FY 



Frumious B. said:


> Is this cheating? Leeds in the '70s, not my pic:


 
This is nicely ramshackle!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 16, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Is this cheating? Leeds in the '70s, not my pic:


 

wow, that seems like a different....planet.  awesome picture


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 16, 2013)

A very delighful graveyard Thank you!



farmerbarleymow said:


> For cyberfairy
> 
> Steps to graveyard porn:
> 
> ...


----------



## cdg (Jul 16, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Is this cheating? Leeds in the '70s, not my pic:


 

There's another ''the cabin'' in chapeltown that looks quite dated aswell. I thought there might be some pictures on Google because it's been there donkeys years now, but, no.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)

the leodis website is your friend cdg, maybe? or the archivey things in leeds...



Firky said:


> Europe's highest airport I am reliably informed by your _boyfriend_.


leeds bradford international airport 
i want to start a comedy acronym campaign to get it renamed *L*eeds *And* *B*radford *I*nternational *A*irport


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like this - a shop that sells nowt but pork products, and the old wall advert for golden pheasant. Wonder what golden pheasant was - probably not the game bird but a brand for something or other in the past. I've found a brand of flour with that name - so maybe this was a grocers before?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009LHG8FY


 
According to this photo it was a brand of tobacco.  It's been a pork shop for years now though, I'm not sure what it was before that


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 16, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that Edgar Street? I took my car to a garage there last year and think I saw that cafe


 
That's the place. The cafe looked fair enough ... just next door to a knocking shop. 

I was over near Keighley yesterday, helping to paint a house.  I didn't get many pictures, but I'll go through those I did take and post any that are any good up later on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> That's the place. The cafe looked fair enough ... just next door to a knocking shop.


 


I didn't get there until after lunch and I think the cafe was closing so didn't go in.  I can recommend the garage though, even if I could only understand about 1 in 5 words the owner said


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This was quite random - a fork embedded in a scrubby bit of land. Looked like it'd been there for years.
> 
> View attachment 36587


 

"I'll be back in a minute."



Some sterling work on here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> According to this photo it was a brand of tobacco. It's been a pork shop for years now though, I'm not sure what it was before that


 
That's interesting - thanks for digging that out.  Hmmm...pork and snuff. Strange habits in that town.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> "I'll be back in a minute."
> 
> 
> 
> Some sterling work on here.


 
So it was you littering the countryside.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2013)

did you go for a Rag Pudding?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Nah - was far too hot for hot food.  Had a rhubarb crumble ice cream sat in the sun by the canal further up the valley in the wilder bit.  It were lovely.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's interesting - thanks for digging that out. Hmmm...pork and snuff. Strange habits in that town.


 


It's probably worth pointing out that the fake shops in this post and the demolished house in this post are all in the same area


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nah - was far too hot for hot food. Had a rhubarb crumble ice cream sat in the sun by the canal further up the valley in the wilder bit. It were lovely.


 
 For Shame!

Uppermill and no rag pudding is like..well...wrong.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> For Shame!
> 
> Uppermill and no rag pudding is like..well...wrong.


 
I stand here deeply ashamed!


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

Another photo of the mundane Northumbrian countryside. I can't really do city photos because of where I live but nevertheless...


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

And finally my local bus


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Manchester's economy is thriving - look at this vibrant row of shops on Newton Street!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

This poster could be applied to any number of situations:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Some more of the burned out building, as they'd reduced the cordon today.  In the first one you can see daylight from the back of the building, so presumably the whole ground floor (and probably basement) is wrecked.  No idea of any structural damage yet. 





And a memorial for the fireman who was killed.  They also had a vehicle with a book of condolences the other side of the street which I and other passers by signed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

A pair of very boringly mundane buildings on Deansgate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

A profoundly ugly car park, with a row of business on one side.  This monstrosity is at the back of Kendals on Deansgate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

This boring structure is a synagogue, and I've never noticed it before in all the years I've lived here.  This is on Jackson's Row.  It doesn't appear very inviting but rather looks forbidding with the narrow windows.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

A boring loading bay (and underground car park secret nuclear bunker) on Jackson's Row.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

A final duo of dull buildngs, both on Deansgate. The brown one is Overseas House, and I think that's where certain tribunals take place as you sometimes see it on the news.

Edit to add - to the left of Overseas House you can just see the blue fascia of the Scientology 'bookshop' - it always pleases me when I see demonstrations outside.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

And finally for today, this is the old Twisted Wheel which is being demolished for new flats.  I liked how they had clearly left loads of crap in the building when they moved out, hence the weird xmas bauble trees on the upper floor.  Cheers up a demolition site I suppose!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 16, 2013)

Firky said:


> Another photo of the mundane Northumbrian countryside. I can't really do city photos because of where I live but nevertheless..


 
Lovely photos.    No need to apologise for them.  After all, since when did 'mundane' mean either 'urban' or 'ugly'?!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Lovely photos.  No need to apologise for them. After all, since when did 'mundane' mean either 'urban' or 'ugly'?!


 
I agree - they are beautiful pictures and makes me want to go further north to walk around there.


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

I got moaned at earlier in the thread because apparently the mundane has to be urban and ugly 

(I agree with you two btw!)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Firky said:


> I got moaned at earlier in the thread because apparently the mundane has to be urban and ugly
> 
> (I agree with you two btw!)


 
Its like me posting up pics of Saddleworth the other day - not gritty and urban, but mundane in their own way.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 16, 2013)

One from Hull that I took walking to work this morning:



Lovely Georgian terrace on the north side of Albion Street. The car park from where I took this photo is on the site of this rather lovely old building, of which this obviously isn't my photo:






It was the old municipal museum and (until 1927, when Ferens opened) art gallery. Unfortunately it was destroyed in an air raid in 1943. Much of its basement was never cleared before the site was levelled and turned into a car park. In the late 80s some workmen digging a drainage ditch came across some ancient pottery and other exhibits. A major archaeological dig was mounted, and thousands of objects were retrieved and returned to the city museums collections, including the first ever motorbike to be excavated by archaeologists. Its owner had just bought it from the museum caretaker, left it in the boiler room the evening before the raid, and was there to see it unearthed nearly fifty years later!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 16, 2013)

A few from around Keighley:



View over the town.



Crossflatts station.



Random side street.



Keighley fire station.



Corner of the High Street.



Lovely terrace on the High Street.



Top of the High Street.



Hideous 1950s shopping centre.



I really liked this building, especially the inscription over the door.



Old chapel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Keighley - the town with the stupid name! 

Edit to add - I like the cycling club building - that is so unusual, and I've found this which is very brief but gives a flavour of bike-madness in Keighley back in the day.  It seems there were several clubs, and some had political affiliations.

http://www.keighleynews.co.uk/dewhirst1/9061435.print/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Ooh, I forgot to post one my most hated buildings in town. Thankfully it is on a back street.

This is Sacha's Hotel, and not only is the building bizarre and completely unlike anything else in Manchester, but it is downright ugly - for reasons I can't quite put my finger on, but the feeling is instinctive.

I haven't a clue what building 'style'* it is trying to emulate (Spanish?), but either way they fucked it up and it is as ugly as sin! 

* if you can call that a style in the first place.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ooh, I forgot to post one my most hated buildings in town. Thankfully it is on a back street.
> 
> This is Sacha's Hotel, and not only is the building bizarre and completely unlike anything else in Manchester, but it is downright ugly - for reasons I can't quite put my finger on, but the feeling is instinctive.
> 
> ...


 
Cheapest beer in the MCR though in the Fridays/Wave bar/whatever it's called these days bit.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2013)

_Still_ misses Manchester
_and_ Uppermill

fucksticks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Cheapest beer in the MCR though in the Fridays/Wave bar/whatever it's called these days bit.


 
Maybe, but there are always ne'er do wells lurking outside, which is enough to scare me off!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)

locally sourced northern PIE.


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

Some of your photos are pissed, tufty.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)

I know  on diet coke an all. 
in a well nice mundane-if-you've-been-here-before pub though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Three more worth posting from my wander today.  A random back alley replete with obligatory bins.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

Café in the Northern Quarter.  I gather this has got a good reputation, but I don't think I've ever been in.  Tacky café name though!


----------



## cdg (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm off to Manchester on Thursday so might get some pictures while I'm out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

And I've posted the arse view of this monster, but it is equally, if not more hideous from the street-side.  Thankfully the IRA bomb meant the connecting set of buildings (which housed the old M & S) had to demolished.  Just a shame they didn't flatten this while they were at it and open up some view to the river.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

cdg said:


> I'm off to Manchester on Thursday so might get some pictures while I'm out.


 
Excellent - whereabouts will you be?  Can give you some tips of rough areas if you're feeling brave!


----------



## cdg (Jul 16, 2013)

Off to wilmslow to meet my mate then off into Manchester Piccadilly.


----------



## cdg (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Excellent - whereabouts will you be? Can give you some tips of rough areas if you're feeling brave!


 

Do you mean moss side rough or rough as in just in general. I don't know how the reight proper Yorkshire accent will go down in Manchester is all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

cdg said:


> Do you mean moss side rough or rough as in just in general. I don't know how the reight proper Yorkshire accent will go down in Manchester is all.


 
Bring a phrasebook with you!

I was thinking of the areas that form the first ring around the city centre, most of them quite deprived.  Don't forget to take a really expensive camera and I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Would you like red or green grapes bring to you in the Manchester Royal Infirmary when the inevitable happens? 

And you'll see this sign as you cross the city limits:


----------



## cdg (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bring a phrasebook with you!
> 
> I was thinking of the areas that form the first ring around the city centre, most of them quite deprived. Don't forget to take a really expensive camera and I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


 

I'm sure you're all lovely people really and if not I'll just kick your fucking red heads in


----------



## cdg (Jul 16, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> I know  on diet coke an all.
> in a well nice mundane-if-you've-been-here-before pub though
> 
> View attachment 36744


 

Don't recognise it?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 16, 2013)

A Woolworths bag blissfully sailing along the canal path like the last ten years never happened...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't beat a small random shrine along said canal path.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Café in the Northern Quarter. I gather this has got a good reputation, but I don't think I've ever been in. Tacky café name though!
> 
> View attachment 36748


 
I refuse to go anywhere with 'wacky' spelling. You never get that in a good graveyard


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

God I've not seen a NISA shop for donkeys!  I wonder if they are not in the NW which would explain why?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like there's plenty in the NW but not that many within the M60 for some reason


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like there's plenty in the NW but not that many within the M60 for some reason


 
Odd.  Maybe there isn't a space in the market here for some weird historical reason.  Or maybe they have differently-badged shops within the M60?  You never know these days.  I remember when Greggs used to have a different name in Yorkshire if I remember rightly - think it was called Thurstons.  Unless I'm just making that up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember when Greggs used to have a different name in Yorkshire if I remember rightly - think it was called Thurstons. Unless I'm just making that up.


I think Greggs bought out Thurstons (and some other chains), but there might have been a gap before they rebranded them. I still rue the day Bakers Pride stopped selling their own pasties 

ETA - My local NISA (not the one in the photo) has just been refurbished, so I'll have to snap that at some point


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> God I've not seen a NISA shop for donkeys! I wonder if they are not in the NW which would explain why?


 
There's a Nisa at White Moss shops on Charlestown road.

E2a Decent pics of Ashton inside market though. But you missed the ornament stall.


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 

There's a Nisa in Gatesheed?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2013)

Firky said:


> There's a Nisa in Gatesheed?


 
There's been a few for a while now, that one is on Coatsworth Road


----------



## The Boy (Jul 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ooh, I forgot to post one my most hated buildings in town. Thankfully it is on a back street.
> 
> This is Sacha's Hotel, and not only is the building bizarre and completely unlike anything else in Manchester, but it is downright ugly - for reasons I can't quite put my finger on, but the feeling is instinctive.
> 
> ...


 
One of the best building in Manchester.  Fact.


----------



## longdog (Jul 17, 2013)

Ah!.. NISA where poor quality and extortionate prices meet.

Anyhoo...

The coolest man in Hull.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like there's plenty in the NW but not that many within the M60 for some reason


 
There's one on Bridge Street in the city centre, and there was one on the edge of Salford Quays but it's now another brand of shop. They seem pretty common here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Tom A said:


> There's one on Bridge Street in the city centre, and there was one on the edge of Salford Quays but it's now another brand of shop. They seem pretty common here.



I'm obviously not very observant! 

Got some crappy building pictures for the dirty south thread today though.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Got some crappy building pictures for the dirty south thread today though.


 
I also have some rural mundanity for this thread, which I hope to have up sometime today


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

Yesterday I decided to embark on a long, long walk in the beautiful moorland around Chapel-en-le-Frith, Derbyshire, about 45 mins from Manchester on the train.

This is what I caught with my magic imp picture box:



I believe that this, according to a rough approximation of the direction I was heading in and the OS map, is Hob Tor.



Cuckoo spit on the way up the Tor. There was quite a lot of it around.



Chapel-en-le-Frith (which I will now refer as Chapel for short, like the locals do).



Combs Reservoir.



Stunning view on the top of Hob Tor.



A field of cottongrass, I do believe.



Lichen on the footpath.



More stunning moorland vistas.

Part two coming up...


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

Sheepies 



A Common Orchid, maybe? (Edit: It's actually a foxglove, which would have been my second guess.)



Sheep in the shade 



I wanted to think this was some ancient house on there, but the corrugated iron roof says otherwise. Impressive brickwork though.


Going inside...



Looking out. It was empty, but it was worth a look.



The striking shadows cast by the hills as the sun moves behind. I had somehow managed to stray a long way from any kind of public footpath (finding my way stopped by a fence which seemed to have some kind of "no trespassing" sign. I ended up having to drag my now weary, dehydrated (I had run out of the one bottle of water I bought at Piccadilly) self back up the hill, and then finally ended up going around a field before saying to myself "to hell with this" and climbed up some barbed wire fences to where there was a paved footpath, and over a fence onto a public road and freedom 




Mundane farmhouse...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 17, 2013)

longdog said:


> Ah!.. NISA where poor quality and extortionate prices meet.
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> ...


 
He was on top form last night as well.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

...with intriguing name.



Really tiny country school, there wasn't much of the building.



Roadsign warning of people like me coming up the road. There were a fair few cars coming down there.



The road less travelled.



Park bench memorial to the Newsround presenter's namesake.



Now normally 2¾ miles is not much to me, it's about 40-45 mins. But it felt much, much, longer by now...



Seemed like a nice pub, though I didn't go in.



Classic phone box, which still works as a phone, as long as you have a phonecard/Chargecard/someone willing to accept reverse charges.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

But did you go to the otter sanctuary near Chapel? It's got cute otters. Lots of cute otters. It's amazing! 

Did I mention otters?


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

Last stretch now, where I try and escape Chapel and its environs (what is about rural Derbyshire that makes it so hard to leave)?



Combs reservoir, up close



Nearing the final stretch, so I thought. Realised my train wasn't due for 40 minutes so I walked into town to find somewhere that sold water. I ended up at a chippy, and then subsequently took a wrong turn, ended up going back on myself, and missing the train, meaning I had another hour in glorious Chapel. But that means yet _moar_ mundane pictures! So...



Fnar fnar fnar...



Where you may end up after you have gone Dog Inn 



I was _sooooo_ glad to see this again, after wandering around town trying to get my bearings, and finally reattempting my initial route from the station, and subsequently managing to stay on the right path this time round  But it turns out my adventure was not yet over...



The station itself was still a not insignificant walk away. But I found this intriguing piece of machinery, might have been part of some kind of pump once upon a time.



The sun sets on Chapel, though the trees. I saw some glorious sunsets going back on the train, but it proved impossible to get a decent shot from a moving train.



Made it! Here's a picture of an mundane rural manual level crossing to celebrate!



During the 17 minutes I was waiting for my train back to Manc, I was treated to some kind of brass concert in one of the adjacent buildings. Anyway, here concludes my High Peak odyssey.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But did you go to the otter sanctuary near Chapel? It's got cute otters. Lots of cute otters. It's amazing!
> 
> Did mention otters?


 
No, but thanks for informing me of the existence of it, I will bear it in mind for next time...

E2A: Just checked, and today we might just become the most viewed thread of all time in the Midlands and North forum (we have been the most replied to thread for some time)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Tom A said:


> No, but thanks for informing me of the existence of it, I will bear it in mind for next time...
> 
> E2A: Just checked, and today we might just become the most viewed thread of all time in the Midlands and North forum (we have been the most replied to thread for some time)


 
You must go to the Chestnut Centre - they are amazingly cute! I was like a grinning 5 year old idiot when I was there. 

We are 318 views from the top spot though! Then we'll be world-champions.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Tom A said:


> View attachment 36817
> 
> A Common Orchid, maybe?


 
I always thought they were foxgloves?  But I'm rubbish at anything like that!



Tom A said:


> Last stretch now, where I try and escape Chapel and its environs (what is about rural Derbyshire that makes it so hard to leave)?
> 
> View attachment 36833


 
I absolutely love the Peak District - its magical.  So close to civilisation, but feels so remote and lovely.  I try and go there as often as possible.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I always thought they were foxgloves? But I'm rubbish at anything like that!


 
You are quite right, and Google Image Search confirms it 

I was thinking of the Common Spotted Orchid, like this beauty I found in Chorlton Water Park last year:

 





> I absolutely love the Peak District - its magical. So close to civilisation, but feels so remote and lovely. I try and go there as often as possible.


 
This is why I love living in the North. You have some big cities, but isolated countryside can be not even an hour away


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Tom A said:


> You are quite right, and Google Image Search confirms it


 
Not to worry - I'm useless at flowers too!

This is one I spotted the other day up in Saddleworth.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2013)

just bobbing in to post myself a reminder to put up me fforde green (sp?) pics later.
will get all likey on you later, thread  x


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 17, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Yesterday I decided to embark on a long, long walk in the beautiful moorland around Chapel-en-le-Frith, Derbyshire, about 45 mins from Manchester on the train.


 
A mate of mine lives in Buxton.  It's a bit of a weird area IMO, it's a nice setting but everything looks a bit run down 

Just spotted this on my Flickr contacts page, I think it's Carlisle


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A mate of mine lives in Buxton. It's a bit of a weird area IMO, it's a nice setting but everything looks a bit run down
> 
> Just spotted this on my Flickr contacts page, I think it's Carlisle


 
That's a great picture.  Completely industrial.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

thank you for the thread again, fez - made my yesterday much nicer by sticking a bit of photography in the middle of my 'to do' stuff.

mundane breakfast with pretty views





northern grub






nice street




was once a pub.




super market



electro town




not a whippet


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

*reconsidered post*


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 18, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> just bobbing in to post myself a reminder to put up me fforde green (sp?) pics later.
> will get all likey on you later, thread  x


 

Played the odd gig in the Fforde Grene years ago - recall it being a bit "wild west" but pretty spliff tolerant


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 18, 2013)

I know this is from "the Fail" but some great pics of Leeds from 1978:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...actories-shops-1970s-Leeds-Motorway-City.html


----------



## krink (Jul 18, 2013)

Hendon in Sunderland. bit different from the hendon in that london...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 18, 2013)

This is NOT a reflection. And should probably be grounds for sueing.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

Oldest pub in toon!


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

Forgot to post this one the other day. 

College Valley.


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

Sunset over Belford


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

Sugar Sands by Boulmer


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

Top of Windy Gyle:


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

The same photo as above but taken in March.


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

Another sunset, down Hexham way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We are 318 views from the top spot though! Then we'll be world-champions.


 
This thread is now the official champion of the North and Midlands forum. 

Fez909 - looky!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> Sugar Sands by Boulmer


 
That's an amazing picture - I love sunsets. 

Would make a good print for a wall picture.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

krink said:


> View attachment 36919
> 
> Hendon in Sunderland. bit different from the hendon in that london...


 
I do like that!  I love gasometers, me.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But did you go to the otter sanctuary near Chapel? It's got cute otters. Lots of cute otters. It's amazing!
> 
> Did I mention otters?


otters, you say?




we've got 'em in leeds too apparently


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I refuse to go anywhere with 'wacky' spelling. You never get that in a good graveyard


nah, the koffee pot's ok


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> otters, you say?
> 
> 
> View attachment 36922


 
Fuck - that must be the notorious giant mutant 'Ottie' which is related to Nessie. It must be a mile high - run for the hills everyone!!! 

And look at it - it is looking at you, as it looks at prey...


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)

neonwilderness


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fuck - that must be the notorious giant mutant 'Ottie' which is related to Nessie. It must be a mile high - run for the hills everyone!!!
> 
> And look at it - it is looking at you, as it looks at prey...


the edge of whatever the bastarding massive thing with a beak is looks a bit intimidating too


----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> the edge of whatever the bastarding massive thing with a beak is looks a bit intimidating too


 
That's the famed Giant Psycho Swan, which eats human brains.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

by the bus station/millgarth police station, with hoagy's / the playhouse just about in view..






the very fucking dark bits of roundhay park.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> by the bus station/millgarth police station, with the hoagy's / the playhouse just about in view..
> 
> View attachment 36924
> 
> ...


 
I used to do police line-ups at that station.  Me and a colleague were approached by the police by the market and asked to volunteer.  We did so willingly, as it meant we'd get time off work being civil servants, for working for the public good.  I can't remember what we got paid, but it wasn't too bad for an hour or so each time. 

The second picture is Saville Towers I think.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The second picture is Saville Towers I think.


 






yup. i couldn't burn it to the ground and salt the earth without upsetting people.
so i had a fag in his yard and (ahem) pissed on his flowerbed instead. sorry to his neighbours - on the plus side, 's good for yer plants. honest..


----------



## Tom A (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fuck - that must be the notorious giant mutant 'Ottie' which is related to Nessie. It must be a mile high - run for the hills everyone!!!
> 
> And look at it - it is looking at you, as it looks at prey...


 
OMG - It's Ottzilla!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> neonwilderness


 
I'm trying to work out where that was, but can't work it out.  There's a Stephenson Street near me, but it doesn't look the same (plus that's not in Dunston).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

I liked this mural in Crumpsall.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

ooo. might have a muralscamper tomorrow (bought a weekly bus ticket yesterday)  - cheers for the inspiration


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess there must have been a Scottish population around here, at least at some point in the past.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

Who needs curtains anyway?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

From the train line into Manchester Victoria.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

They're breeding! Mr and Mrs Bin and family.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 18, 2013)

You don't see so many shops selling stuff by advertising their prices on Neon stars in the window down South


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

No Trackies!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> You don't see so many shops selling stuff by advertising their prices on Neon stars in the window down South


 
They're so desperate up here for the few pennies that we have they resort to garish measures.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

How not to allow a large redevelopment on a whole block of a city.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

I was yearning to be able to long for something on this street corner.  Damn!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This thread is now the official champion of the North and Midlands forum.
> 
> Fez909 - looky!


 


Excellent stuff. And there's plenty more mundane where that came from


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Excellent stuff. And there's plenty more mundane where that came from


 
But you've been very quiet of late on the thread - we demand mundanity!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 18, 2013)

I've just had a lift with a colleague up through the oldest industrial area of Hull, along Wincolmlee and Bankside.  There are some fascinating buildings down there - factories derelict and not, some of the old swing bridges, old pubs, little churches tucked away up side streets, and so on.  If I get time this weekend I'm going to take a walk down there with the camera.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But you've been very quiet of late on the thread - we demand mundanity!


 
I'm thinking of going out on my bike tomorrow if the weather's OK (lol) so I will fill up my camera with mundanity


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm thinking of going out on my bike tomorrow if the weather's OK (lol) so I will fill up my camera with mundanity


 
I demand results! 

I'll be monitoring your progress young fella...

ETA - I've done 70 miles in the last month, and if I can do it at my age, so can you!


----------



## longdog (Jul 18, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> electro town
> 
> 
> View attachment 36904


 
I once got a nice new TV and vdeo in there courtesy of my insurance company.


----------



## longdog (Jul 18, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> I've just had a lift with a colleague up through the oldest industrial area of Hull, along Wincolmlee and Bankside. There are some fascinating buildings down there - factories derelict and not, some of the old swing bridges, old pubs, little churches tucked away up side streets, and so on. If I get time this weekend I'm going to take a walk down there with the camera.


 
The Whalebone micro-brewery having no influence on that plan obviously


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I demand results!
> 
> I'll be monitoring your progress young fella...
> 
> ETA - I've done 70 miles in the last month, and if I can do it at my age, so can you!


the extra wandering round on foot I've done hasn't quite got to the level of FBM's feetbleeding, but I *have* acquired thighs of relative steel and even more pronounced  footballer calves than before I started posting...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 18, 2013)

*sulks* I have not- but then do make a slight perusal around to take some shots  into a good excuse to pop into a pub...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 18, 2013)

Been trying to find the photo of the fading neon signed 'forty item breakfast' as advertised on the window of a faded back street caff in Morecambe for four quid or something but no luck- I presume they count the baked beans as separate entities? I do love Morecambe but slightly nervous photographing it. The massive tattooed biker climbing into his spotless Smart Carr today was pleasing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2013)

Another from my Flickr contacts


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 18, 2013)

longdog said:


> The Whalebone micro-brewery having no influence on that plan obviously


 
None at all.  Perish the very thought.  Coming?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 19, 2013)

1650





view from the top





 street nearby





 graveyard exit. The doorway is REALLY low! They must have been tiny.


----------



## longdog (Jul 19, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> None at all. Perish the very thought. Coming?


 
I could be persuaded. I'll have to check what's in the beer fund just in case we have to stop off in a pub to use the toilets


----------



## longdog (Jul 19, 2013)

Speaking of The Whalebone...









It's a funny little place which can't be within a mile of the nearest house being slap bang in the middle of one of those half derelict Victorian industrial areas where you wonder how a business can possibly survive when the only thing they do is overhaul Ford Cortina MKIII back axles.


----------



## Firky (Jul 19, 2013)

Just remembered:

*Middle Earth moves to Northumberland in The Hobbit film posters*

*Northumberland has mysteriously replaced New Zealand as Middle Earth on a glossy Hollywood poster promoting The Hobbit films.*



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...orthumberland-in-The-Hobbit-film-posters.html


It's Corby Craggs just outside of Alnwick if anyone wants to see


----------



## Firky (Jul 19, 2013)

Warkworth


----------



## Firky (Jul 19, 2013)

This was taken in Scotland but it is looking South across England from Yeavering Bell.

Ancient part of the world Yeavering Bell, loads of stuff from iron age forts and settlements to neolithic stone rings and circles


----------



## Firky (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's a site with a load of old photos from the construction of Fontburn reservoir. 

http://www.fontburnremembered.co.uk/








































And 100 years later....


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2013)

Holy shit, I've found a beach near my house! I'm posting this from the river - actually in it


----------



## Firky (Jul 19, 2013)

That's a rivr bank


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2013)

Firky said:


> That's a rivr bank


The mud is so dry it's like sand.  Its now a beach


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2013)

And Firky , you were right about tapatalk needing registration.  It's a right pain in the arse.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2013)

Edit : Argh! 

Apologies .  Having a nightmare trying to do this from a phone.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Edit : Argh!
> 
> Apologies . Having a nightmare trying to do this from a phone.


WHERE IS THAT???? e2a im guessing it's going to be somewhere near where we saw the sofa in the aire at the weekend

(don't tell me right now if you don't want me to come and stage a beach invasion )


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> WHERE IS THAT???? e2a im guessing it's going to be somewhere near where we saw the sofa in the aire at the weekend
> 
> (don't tell me right now if you don't want me to come and stage a beach invasion )



You know,  I was very close to calling you to see if you fancied it! I would've wanted beer/bbq/swim stuff to stay any longer though. 

Just got back now. Knackered.  Cycling in this heat is insane. I was planning on going to Skipton but only got to Horsforth,  d'oh!

The 'beach' is a bit further up from the sofa,  near the forge and the Abbey Inn.

It's a nice spot


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)

looks lovely. i'm well acquainted with 'planning to go to' and 'ending up as far as' days 
definitely shout me next time you head down that way if you want company. and i'll try seek it out if i'm down in that direction on me own (actually, i'll be going past there for some Serious Errands on me brithday - will treat myself to a paddle, i think)

mundanity beckons tomorrow at woodhouse community centre - they're having 'come down and take away a hanging basket' day


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> electro town
> 
> 
> View attachment 36904


 

I can't think of a time when that building wasn't for sale. Do you live up that area tufty79


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)

nope, not really my manor. just go past there now and then


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

I did get to Manchester yesterday but unfortunately my mate lost his iPhone so no photographic evidence. When we fisrt got into the city centre I thought it looked like a bit of a dump but later changed my opinion. It's no Leeds but still nice. The highlight of the day, apart from all the drugs, was being invited, totally unsolicited btw, to do a striptease for 3 graduates in return for a fag... Of course I obliged. The centre was packed aswell, possibly because it was graduation.


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> nope, not really my manor. just go past there now and then


 

Ah. I noticed you posted a few pictures from there is all. I know all that area quite well from my youth.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)

cdg said:


> I did get to Manchester yesterday but unfortunately my mate lost his iPhone so no photographic evidence. When we fisrt got into the city centre I thought it looked like a bit of a dump but later changed my opinion. It's no Leeds but still nice. The highlight of the day, apart from all the drugs, was being invited, totally unsolicited btw, to do a striptease for 3 graduates in return for a fag... Of course I obliged. The centre was packed aswell, possibly because it was graduation.


you are not allowed to post that on here without pics


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No Trackies!
> 
> View attachment 36936


 

That's gonna be an empty venue.


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> you are not allowed to post that on here without pics


 

I know what you mean but I don't have a device to get pictures at the moment. My Nexus only has forward facing camera so it's a bit difficult and I can't find mt camera at the moment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2013)

cdg said:


> I know what you mean but I don't have a device to get pictures at the moment. My Nexus only has forward facing camera so it's a bit difficult and I can't find mt camera at the moment.



Well draw us a picture then!


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Well draw us a picture then!


 



They are dancing. The one with pigtails is booty popping.


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

Bollocks! I forgot to include the cigarette.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)

fantastic stuff cdg - thank you!

we clearly need a 'mundane drawings of the north' thread


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2013)

S☼I said:


> .


 
That looks a lot like Blaydon Precinct





Not featured in the photo is the accordion playing busker who is still terrible despite having been playing there for years


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> That looks a lot like Blaydon Precinct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

There's a parade in Lincoln Green that looks just like that. There used to be a lot more too but they've all been updated.


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

This just shows the disparity in funding between some cities/areas and others.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2013)

Tbf that's probably a bad example, it's usually busier than that.  Although Morrisons are supposed to be building a store nearby, so that might have a knock-on effect.

Reminds me a bit of South Shields too


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2013)

My pic is Immingham Civic Centre, or at least one end of it. Soon to be torn down so a Tesco can be built.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)

cdg said:


> There's a parade in Lincoln Green that looks just like that. There used to be a lot more too but they've all been updated.


yup - and one in little london that's similar. almost took a pic of it earlier. and then my phonebattery ran out


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> View attachment 36990
> 
> They are dancing. The one with pigtails is booty popping.


 
That is superb! 

And sadly, of a higher quality that I have ever managed.  Art just is not my forte...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Holy shit, I've found a beach near my house! I'm posting this from the river - actually in it


 


jesus. are you sure that's safe to go in?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, there aren't any cars or shopping trolleys poking out, and if you ignore the possible chemical contamination it should be fine. But he's suffered the minor side effect of growing another two heads overnight, but lets not quibble about details. 

Rivers are generally much cleaner than they used to be in England. When I was growing up, the River Tees was renowned for being an open sewer, and so much waste was poured into it by the chemical and other heavy industries that lined it that little, if anything, could survive in it. Definitely not for paddling or, god forbid, swimming. It has been cleaned up since though. 

The Environment Agency has useful interactive maps that help you find out what various aspects of the environment are like:

http://maps.environment-agency.gov.uk/wiyby/wiybyController?ep=maptopics&lang=_e

I've had a quick look at the rivers and canals in Manchester city centre, and the canals are grade A for chemistry (they don't seem to measure biology in canals, but there are always lots of wildfowl on them so they should be healthy too), whereas the rivers fare less well.

The River Irk, in the section where it runs through the centre, is rated D for chemistry and E for biology (with A the best and F the worst), so not that good unfortunately. But the quality is better about a mile upstream (C and E respectively), so possibly the decline in quality in the city centre stretch is due to historic pollutants still persisting? 

The River Irwell, another that runs through the city, is rated D & D in the nearest measurement to the city centre (in Salford).

Both of these rivers have featured in pictures I've posted on this thread, and you can see that they are not exactly raging torrents, so any pollution would presumably persist for quite a while, especially if it is bound up with the sediment in the river bed.

The River Aire in the area of the pub Fez909 is rated at B for chemistry and D for biology just a wee bit upstream so not too bad.


----------



## Firky (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> And Firky , you were right about tapatalk needing registration. It's a right pain in the arse.


 

I told you so!


----------



## longdog (Jul 20, 2013)

Portal to a parallel universe over Hull


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2013)

calverley woods


----------



## cdg (Jul 20, 2013)

I found some manchester pictures but they won't upload and I don't know how to resize them?


----------



## longdog (Jul 20, 2013)

Flying saucers over Hull


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> I found some manchester pictures but they won't upload and I don't know how to resize them?


 
Are they stick-men drawings?  

I use photoshop, but there will be other ways of doing it.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> jesus. are you sure that's safe to go in?


 
I'm not 100% sure, but I'm confident enough that I'm going to risk it! 

Here's a swan family enjoying the nice weather


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

And this in the background is where they live when they're not mooching about


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

I am thinking of going for a wander today after being wiped out yesterday, but I think I've exhausted all the city centre has to offer and just can't be arsed to travel further.  So might have to be especially inquisitive and find some unknown mundane corners of town.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

Levenshulme!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 I'm very disappointed you didn't, seeing as you were so close to the nest, test out the swan=broken arm theory for us.  It would be for science! 

Go back and do it today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Levenshulme!



Too far!  It has to be within about 1 mile from home, and I'm not getting on a sweatbox bus for anything today.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

This is the view above the weir from my 'beach'


----------



## cdg (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Are they stick-men drawings?
> 
> I use photoshop, but there will be other ways of doing it.


 

No not this time, my mate was able to retrieve the pictures. I'll add them on facebook later which will resize them suitably for here.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Too far! It has to be within about 1 mile from home, and I'm not getting on a sweatbox bus for anything today.


 
Erm... http://ojp.nationalrail.co.uk/service/ldbboard/dep/LVM


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Too far! It has to be within about 1 mile from home, and I'm not getting on a sweatbox bus for anything today.


 
Salford Quays?


And here's downstream from the beach!






See, looks clean enough?


----------



## cdg (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> This is the view above the weir from my 'beach'



Bottom left there is a Cayman sneaking up on you.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Erm... http://ojp.nationalrail.co.uk/service/ldbboard/dep/LVM


 


farmerbarleymow said:


> Too far! It has to be within about 1 mile from home, and I'm not getting on a sweatbox bus *public transport* *vehicle* for anything today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> Bottom left there is a Cayman sneaking up on you.


 
...and a shoal of piranha


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


>


 
Quit moving the goal posts!


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

cdg said:


> Bottom left there is a Cayman sneaking up on you.


 
That's a relief, at least it wasn't a Saltwater Crocodile.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fez909 I'm very disappointed you didn't, seeing as you were so close to the nest, test out the swan=broken arm theory for us. It would be for science!
> 
> Go back and do it today.


 
Hah, I actually stopped when I saw the swans as I wanted to see if I could get close to the cygnets. I got off my bike and picked some flowers and random weeds and got really close to the water. Then I was making daft noises which you'd usually use to coax a cat or a dog over. None of them worked.

So I picked bits off the plants and made it look as it I was here to feed the swans! Clever bastards knew it was a con though and they didn't get too close.

So, I couldn't have broken my arm even if I wanted to


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Quit moving the goal posts!


 
hehe - I'm just being immensely lazy today, and I've got healing blisters on my heels so that's my excuse!


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> hehe - I'm just being immensely lazy today, and I've got healing blisters on my heels so that's my excuse!


 
My toes got a bit blistery after my epic High Peak mission on Tuesday, so I know what you mean.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Hah, I actually stopped when I saw the swans as I wanted to see if I could get close to the cygnets. I got off my bike and picked some flowers and random weeds and got really close to the water. Then I was making daft noises which you'd usually use to coax a cat or a dog over. None of them worked.
> 
> So I picked bits off the plants and made it look as it I was here to feed the swans! Clever bastards knew it was a con though and they didn't get too close.
> 
> So, I couldn't have broken my arm even if I wanted to


 
They like bread. I used to feed whole gangs of them from the waters edge in Salford Quays at dinnertimes when I used to work in the area. They get used to you and are quite gentle even when you are level with them on the bank of the water. A lovely way to spend half an hour. 

Oh, and they absolutely love the mixed birdseed you can buy in big bags in the discount shops - they hoover it up. 

It is very entertaining though to watch a swan you're feeding in a park get pissed off with the pigeons swarming around underneath it. They just grab a pigeon by the wing and fling their head back, releasing the pigeon at the perfect point so it gets flung on a perfect arc to land well away from the annoyed swan.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom A said:


> My toes got a bit blistery after my epic High Peak mission on Tuesday, so I know what you mean.


 
Mine were more like I'd caused horizontal cuts in the skin of the heel on each foot, which was a killer as I got off the train in the city centre on the way home.  Now helpfully enlarged to be 50p-sized areas of the skin loose and raw skin underneath.  Ouch!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

Possibly my most mundane picture yet - canal water.

I have been surprised how clear it's been looking this past week or so. I always assumed the boats churning it up were the major cause of it looking so murky, but I suppose it must be rain run off. Anyway, the pictures don't do it justice, but even without a polarising filter you can see beyond the surface of the water! Considering you usually can't see 1cm deep when your stood right in front of it, that's pretty good going.






If you look carefully you can see some fish and dragonflies as well. I never used to believe that there were fish in canals having NEVER seen a fisherman even get a bite. But it was absolutely teeming! Some pretty big, too.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

A random piece of metal ruining the beach


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

More swans, more clean canals and now with added boat yard!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> More swans, more clean canals and now with added boat yard!


 
Not quite Monaco eh?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's a nice tunnel bringing fresh road juice from the highlands of Kirkstall and Headingley, infusing the beach with 'interesting' fauna


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not quite Monaco eh?


 
the yachts round here are measured in inches, not feet


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

More bloody swans? I think Leeds is the Swanage of the North  3 swan families in a tiny stretch of canal and river there. There were probably more that I missed as well.


----------



## longdog (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

The North in a nutshell! 

True to the picture, I'm off to bury some bodies. Back in a bit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Levenshulme!



You've guilt-tripped me into going to Lev now. 

Just heading off on foot so should be a couple of hours given photo stops, and the train back. Am armed with biscuits, sweets and fruit to keep me going. 

In return, you have to carry out the broken arm experiment - its only fair.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 20, 2013)

Some special magazines in a bush


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

What have you been told about fly tipping?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Some special magazines in a bush


threadwinner


----------



## Firky (Jul 20, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Some special magazines in a bush


 

That's beautiful, man. That should be a listed hedgerow. Saved for the children of generation to come. 

Put a lump in my throat that. It's taken me back 25 years.


----------



## Firky (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A random piece of metal ruining the beach


 

Looks like an old tank for red diesel or oil.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 20, 2013)

Firky said:


> That's beautiful, man. That should be a listed hedgerow. Saved for the children of generation to come.
> 
> Put a lump in my throat that. It's taken me back 25 years.


 

I passed them on an outward journey but on my return journey they'd gone.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You've guilt-tripped me into going to Lev now.
> 
> Just heading off on foot so should be a couple of hours given photo stops, and the train back. Am armed with biscuits, sweets and fruit to keep me going.
> 
> In return, you have to carry out the broken arm experiment - its only fair.


 
You love it! Watch those feets 

Right then, what do I have to do? If I remember correctly, the saying is that a swan is strong enough to break your arm? To test that I'd have to antagonise the swan so much that it uses its full force on my arm in an attempt to break it. If it can't then the myth is busted. If it can, then my arm is busted.



How do you coax a swan into breaking your arm?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You love it! Watch those feets
> 
> Right then, what do I have to do? If I remember correctly, the saying is that a swan is strong enough to break your arm? To test that I'd have to antagonise the swan so much that it uses its full force on my arm in an attempt to break it. If it can't then the myth is busted. If it can, then my arm is busted.
> 
> ...


_*i*_ can coax a swan into breaking your arm 
and am at a loose end this afternoon


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm confident enough that I'm going to risk it!
> 
> Here's a swan family enjoying the nice weather


 


ok, just be careful, and stop swimming there if you start to grow a second head or anything like that, ok?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Just act like you're threatening its young, and it'll kill you with a single blow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

I've found a Nisa on my way too!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> ok, just be careful, and stop swimming there if you start to grow a second head or anything like that, ok?



He'll need a second head after the angry swan has decapitated him.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He'll need a second head after the angry swan has decapitated him.


 

oh, well in that case go right ahead


----------



## The Boy (Jul 20, 2013)

Just got back from a night out in Manchester.  Had my other half's phone so left it in hotel, but there were loads of things I wish I had taken pics of.  I feel like I've let this thread down in some way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Just got back from a night out in Manchester.  Had my other half's phone so left it in hotel, but there were loads of things I wish I had taken pics of.  I feel like I've let this thread down in some way.



I'm afraid you have - that's shockingly remiss of you! 

A good excuse to make a return trip though, armed with camera.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

On me way back home now, and got a lots of pics. Including, of course, the best shop in Lev.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> _*i*_ can coax a swan into breaking your arm
> and am at a loose end this afternoon


 
Don't forget to take a fishing net and a bag with you.  You need it to fish his head out of the water after the swan has finished with him, and then carry it to casualty so they can sew it back on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

First batch of pics from my 3.9 mile wander today. These are on Stockport Road before Longsight.

A branch of Nisa!



Random empty building:



Daisy Mill, with one of the ubiquitous 192 buses heading towards Stockport:



Knackered old house:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to Longsight.

These are random pictures of the main shopping street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Longsight Market. I love the beanie hat worn by the person in the front of the image - completely oblivious to me stood right in front of them with a camera!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Billy Joel's favourite shop:


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

Longsight - that takes me back, I lived with some friends on the Longsight/Levy border for a few months some years ago, they were on the other side of Crowcroft Park. This would be a familiar sight when I got the famous 192 to and from theirs...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2013)

I like "Unicor" home furnishings. 

Unicore sounds like a music/life style for sci-fi/fantasy kids


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Panache fashion.  I love this area for the quirky shop names that are everywhere - a nice change from the boring chain names you see in the city centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Asian sweet shops are quite numerous here.  The window displays are lovely and colourful, but just looking at them makes my teeth hurt!  They look so incredibly sickly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

An alley.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Some more random shops.  I wonder if 'Grillish' is run by the same people who run 'Kebabish' in the city centre? 

I also like the 'Lo Price' shop that also does headstones. What an odd mix of products, but a one-stop shop I suppose - toys for when you're young, and headstones for when you're dead!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Seen better days...



Please give those poor signs a wash - they would look so much better if they were sparkly clean.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

And for the 1,000th picture I've resized for this thread (and posted most of them), it is goodbye from Longsight from me, Judith Chalmers, and...



...hello to Levenshulme.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Another row of shops. Shops stretch for miles down Stockport Road. 







And you don't often see an engraving shop, and it seems to be still in business.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

A typical street in Levenshulme - this one is Attwood Street.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)

bits of this/last week's ambling mundanity


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And you don't often see an engraving shop, and it seems to be still in business.


 
"Jack's video library"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

A happy clappy church I think, on Crowcroft Road:



Random car wash - there are loads of them down Stockport Road:



Tatty back of house:



This building was empty for all the time I lived in Levenshulme, now a joint barbers/ladies hair salon, if a tad garish! Interestingly random way to paint a building...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> "Jack's video library"


 
It does sound a bit strange!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

This DIY shop has been around for at least since I lived there, but looks a lot longer given the state of the signage. I used to wait at the bus stop right by this for the 192 to work.

Edit to add - thinking about this, it is quite surprising it is still in business, given that there is a huge B & Q about 3 miles away in Stockport, straight down Stockport Road. Its nice to see it has survived, and presumably have a good local customer base. Maybe its popular with the landlords of the great number of rental properties in the southern belt of Manchester.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It does sound a bit strange!


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OE35pVrlg2c#t=280s


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

I think this may be an extension to the DIY place, given the stuff stored in the back yard.





And another alley...


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

Did you get "the street with no name"? Or is that too obvious?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

I used to live in this street, many years ago. A young lad who was cycling around asked me what I was taking photos for, and after I'd explained that it was because I used to live here, he was telling me that the house I lived in burned down last year. He said the first floor collapsed, which sounds a bit bad.

The whole terrace was infested with mice so I wonder if they chewed through the electric wires to cause the fire? You could hear them scurrying around in the floor and wall cavities, they were everywhere in the kitchen and I used to find them in the laundry bin, presumably trying to establish a nest - the little furry fuckers. 

The main railway line out of Manchester is at the end of the street, and used to be a good alarm clock as the frequency of trains increased as rush hour kicked in.



And my old back alley:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Did you get "the street with no name"? Or is that too obvious?


 
Where is that?  I didn't see it, but it rings a bell so might have been mentioned earlier on here.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Where is that? I didn't see it, but it rings a bell so might have been mentioned earlier on here.


 
Just off Albert Road, behind Levenshulme station. I think it was mentioned but no photo was posted.

Also there doesn't seem to be any gaps in that terrace, and I can't find any on Google Street View (photos taken October 2012)...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

This used to be a branch of Netto, so the area was moved up in the world, if only very slightly (I hate Asda I'm afraid):



This used to be a cheap, if mostly empty pub when I lived there. Oddly, the stalls outside had no one attending them - so the stuff might have been 'help yourself for nowt'. Missed a trick there!



And this annoyed me greatly. This was my local when I lived there, and it was so close to home there were many a night I'd stagger home trollied. Great bunch of locals who use to go in too - used to have a right laugh with them. And it was called The Farmer's Arms - how dare they close my namesake pub!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Just off Albert Road, behind Levenshulme station. I think it was mentioned but no photo was posted.
> 
> Also there doesn't seem to be any gaps in that terrace, and I can't find any on Google Street View (photos taken October 2012)...


 
Ah right, I was by the station but didn't explore much around that side of the tracks.  The house that had the fire was rebuilt, so no gaps.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Ugly church, and not exactly inspiring as I guess a church should be.  We could of course do a whole new thread on ugly churches, as there are loads of them about.



Another row of shops:



I don't think the name lives up to the appearance somehow:



'Butt' is perhaps not the best choice of name for your shop 



Another pound shop - I've noticed that apart from the chain ones, the independents all seem to be painted yellow, presumably to attract attention.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

More rows of odd shops.





Another DIY shop, about five minutes walk from the previous one.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ugly church, and not exactly inspiring as I guess a church should be. We could of course do a whole new thread on ugly churches, as there are loads of them about.
> 
> View attachment 37131


 

I volunteered for FairShare (distributing nearly-out-of-date food to charities and community projects) as part of Emerge Recycling last year, and that was one of our customers whom we delivered to. They were pretty awkward regarding when they expected their delivery as well, the person co-coordinating it all had to deal with a lot of stick from them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Another outside fruit and veg display, something that is missing in the city centre. This building used to be a bank:



A fishy pun on the sign for this chippy:



An amazing sight - a butchers shop that is still open! I used to go in here.



An ex-pub - a shame as it is a lovely building and wasn't a bad pub. Look at the inscription at the top of the building - I never noticed that in all my time living there. I guess it was licensed so long ago because this must have been the main route between Stockport and Manchester for centuries:



A definitely misnamed street - nowhere near a farm:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom A said:


> I volunteered for FairShare (distributing nearly-out-of-date food to charities and community projects) as part of Emerge Recycling last year, and that was one of our customers whom we delivered to. They were pretty awkward regarding when they expected their delivery as well, the person co-coordinating it all had to deal with a lot of stick from them.


 
Should have told them to sod off, and stop being so bloody awkward!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Just off Albert Road, behind Levenshulme station. I think it was mentioned but no photo was posted.


 
Is this the one? It is the little street where the entrance to the station is on, and there is no nameplate on the wall?



Edit to add - aha, it is the one - here is the other side:



And a close up as its not that distinct in the picture above:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

And more - there is a lot to see in mundane Levenshulme. 





A blue pound shop for a bit of variety:





And another:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

A run down building...



...but at least they are trying to make the row look more cheerful, which is good.  Although quite why they've picked Luton as a distance marker is beyond me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

A sad neglected old phone shop...



...and the gentleman's club next door.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

I liked this old thing, parked appropriately enough opposite the Antiques Village.



And the registration plate if anyone is able to work out how old it is:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the name of this barbers - to the point.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the painted xmas tree on this wall with the CND symbol, which looks rather incongruous with the random dumped road barriers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

And the last from my trip to Levenshulme, I think this charity shops needs a bit of charity itself given the state of this sign:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

Oops, I nearly forgot the whole reason for going to Lev!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And the registration plate if anyone is able to work out how old it is:


 
A V suffix is 1979

Just uploading some pics from a quick stroll before going shopping


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A V suffix is 1979
> 
> Just uploading some pics from a quick stroll before going shopping


 
Ta.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

I spotted this on the way into the car park and thought I'd go for a wander









This sale has almost been going as long as the DFS one


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

The River Derwent just before it joins the Tyne, complete with a selection of shopping trollies and traffic cones


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

A train waiting to take shoppers back into town













Looking back towards the stuff in the last post


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

River Tyne


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

There was in interesting aroma of sewage and cannabis around here 





Heading back the way I came


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2013)

Ended up missing the turning back to Asda, so kept going to take a longer route back













Another mysterious door









There's a scrap yard behind here, but I couldn't get a clear view





Back of Ikea





The car park would have been at least half full an hour earlier before the shop closed


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> There was in interesting aroma of sewage and cannabis around here


 
Maybe there was someone laid in the bushes, so stoned that they'd shat themselves?  You never know!


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I liked this old thing, parked appropriately enough opposite the Antiques Village.
> 
> View attachment 37158
> 
> ...


 
V reg, on the end of the plate rather than the beginning. Which means, IIRC, it was registered in 1979/80.

E2A: neonwilderness beat me to it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> The River Derwent just before it joins the Tyne, complete with a selection of shopping trollies and traffic cones


 
This hotel is so posh it even has steps down to it's private beach and swimming pool.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2013)

knaresboro


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Although quite why they've picked Luton as a distance marker is beyond me.


 
I think that's where the A6 ends. And I think it starts in Carlisle, hence their choices. If you look, the man is blocking the A6 bit of the sign 

Excellent work, btw. Feet ok?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 21, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> ok, just be careful, and stop swimming there if you start to grow a second head or anything like that, ok?


 
Will do 

Question time for the foreigner (if you don't mind!): Have you been looking through this entire thread? Have you been to England before? And if so, did you go up North? If not, how you finding this thread? I can imagine it contradicts the image that most people have of England, but I don't know? I guess films like Full Monty and whatever show some stuff like this. 

Anyway, was just curious


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> knaresboro


 
That takes me back!  Many a day trip we had there as kids.  A lovely little place if I remember rightly. 

And Mother Shipton's cave - what a disappointment that is!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I think that's where the A6 ends. And I think it starts in Carlisle, hence their choices. If you look, the man is blocking the A6 bit of the sign
> 
> Excellent work, btw. Feet ok?


 
Ah, that would make sense then. I'm not very knowledgeable about roads so don't have a clue about these things. But even then who would want to go to Luton anyway? 

Feet are fine actually - I smothered my weeping heel wounds with germolene before I set off wearing trainers so they seem to have survived. 

I've now got a 50p-sized flap of dried skin hanging off one heel that I need to remove - I might nibble it off later on. Call it recycling. 

I have developed an itchy red rash on my hands though - I think I've caught the notorious Levenshulme Leprosy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Will do
> 
> Question time for the foreigner (if you don't mind!): Have you been looking through this entire thread? Have you been to England before? And if so, did you go up North? If not, how you finding this thread? I can imagine it contradicts the image that most people have of England, but I don't know? I guess films like Full Monty and whatever show some stuff like this.
> 
> Anyway, was just curious


 
I think Miss Caphat was (lived?) in Scotland for a time if I remember rightly from the thread about the gay marriage Act in England and Wales.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gay-marriage-discussion.313010/#post-12411542

The League of Gentlemen is the best factual travelogue you can watch when considering whether to visit the North of England.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2013)

Firky said:


> Put a lump in my throat trousers that.


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This used to be a branch of Netto, so the area was moved up in the world, if only very slightly (I hate Asda I'm afraid):
> 
> View attachment 37128


 
I think Asda bought out quite a few Netto branches. Certainly, the old Beverley Road branch in Hull is also an Asda now...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ditto in Morecambe. 

I got up at six and walked four miles to go to a cancelled carboot so tried to tell myself it was worth it to take a few pics for this thread. I failed


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 21, 2013)

Weaver's Triangle Burnley today...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> I think Asda bought out quite a few Netto branches. Certainly, the old Beverley Road branch in Hull is also an Asda now...


 
Reminds me of the old joke

'what's yellow and black and full of shit?'

'a netto carrier bag'


----------



## Firky (Jul 21, 2013)

Used to have a pet cat htat would corss these stones


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)

Firky said:


> Used to have a pet cat htat would corss these stones


 


When I lived in an isolated hidden in hollow farmhouse on Dartmoor, had a persian cat that would follow me on walks. Made hikers somewhat shocked to see a teenage girl in flowing skirts suddenly appear with persian cat faithfully following her on a bleak tor and then soon vanish. I hope I might be a ghost story in the future.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2013)

Firky said:


> Used to have a pet cat htat would corss these stones


 
When did they get damaged?

I took this photo a few days before Moaty was found hiding in the drain


----------



## Firky (Jul 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> When did they get damaged?
> 
> I took this photo a few days before Moaty was found hiding in the drain


 

The steppies have been like that about four or five weeks now, they were supposed to be fixed before the school holidays but NCC are far too inept.

Take it you've seen the main road?








And within those trees...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think Miss Caphat was (lived?) in Scotland for a time if I remember rightly from the thread about the gay marriage Act in England and Wales.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gay-marriage-discussion.313010/#post-12411542
> 
> The League of Gentlemen is the best factual travelogue you can watch when considering whether to visit the North of England.


 
Coming from rude pushy posh Londoner filled Bath, I found Northern friendliness too much to cope with. When I first found I was pregnant, I was freaked out and unsure what to do but went and got some folic acid from Sainsburys. The girl at the till was 'ooh, you're pregnant! What do you want then, a boy or girl?' before I had told my immediate family. Just now had a stranger knocking at the door to say that our car tyre looks a bit low!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Weaver's Triangle Burnley today...


 
Really good pics those. Not spent much time in Burnley but want to visit it properly in the summer hols.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Really good pics those. Not spent much time in Burnley but want to visit it properly in the summer hols.


 
I agree - they're lovely, and I've only just noticed the final one has glass embedded in it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Coming from rude pushy posh Londoner filled Bath, I found Northern friendliness too much to cope with.


 
To be fair, we're not all friendly - just looking at the crime figures is enough to disabuse anyone of that notion!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2013)

Firky said:


> Take it you've seen the main road?


 
Yeah saw that a while back, I've not been up to the part of the world for ages though


----------



## cdg (Jul 21, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Weaver's Triangle Burnley today...


 

That chimney fourth from the last looks scary, like it might fall on you if you walk past it.


----------



## Firky (Jul 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah saw that a while back, I've not been up to the part of the world for ages though


 
It's still knackered.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> To be fair, we're not all friendly - just looking at the crime figures is enough to disabuse anyone of that notion!


 
No, my anecdotes count as proof on the internet! I lived in Bath and had a motorbike stolen. Lived in London and had everything stolen. Live where we were warned not to live (the rough bit apparently) and despite being shocking at household protection (keys in outside door for a few nights etc ) have had nothing stolen. Obviously tonight, everything will be stolen and I will blame this thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2013)

You'll be totally paranoid tonight, lying awake listening to every single sound!


----------



## Firky (Jul 21, 2013)

Argh, I wish people wouldn't quote all the pics when replying!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Will do
> 
> Question time for the foreigner (if you don't mind!): Have you been looking through this entire thread? Have you been to England before? And if so, did you go up North? If not, how you finding this thread? I can imagine it contradicts the image that most people have of England, but I don't know? I guess films like Full Monty and whatever show some stuff like this.
> 
> Anyway, was just curious


 

Hi Fez, 

Well, I was in London briefly twice...the first time for the first couple days of a European tour, and second when I came to Edinburgh I flew into London and took the train up, so I saw some of the country that way. 
I would definitely like to see more. 
as farmerbarleymow mentioned I did live/stay in Edinburgh for a while (I feel like it sound pretentious to say I "lived" there but that's a better description of what I did...I was prepared to move there permanently and it wasn't like I was on vacation, I worked and just lived a normal (sort of) life w/ my boyfriend...things didn't work out so I went back to the states) anyway I was there for 9 months and also did some tours around Scotland...some of these pics remind me of there. 
I think there's blight and mundanity everywhere. I used to ride my bike along the canals and saw a lot of gorgeous scenery and also good deal of industrial wasteland type places and run-down housing projects etc...I think it strikes you more somehow when it's in another country... it feels sort of heavily sad, and a shame that people sometimes don't take care of or respect their environments, especially when there's such beauty and history and other aspects to be proud of. We have plenty of that here too, though. I'm not saying that we don't by any means. But yeah when you go to another country and feel so lucky to have the opportunity to experience a unique culture that a) is beautiful and special and B) you've built up in your mind through years and years of pop (and otherwise) culture starting with childhood fairy tales...it's like "this is a legendary place, do they really need a pound shop with an ugly neon sign on every corner?"  
and yet again I feel that about a lot of places/ things in my own country too.  
On the other hand there's a certain beauty in the decay and mundanity and whatever, so...I don't know, sorry for the rambling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

You'd be welcome to come back and we'd give you a guided tour of the Northern cities we live in. 

And get you hammered. 

I think you're right - Britain has a reputation globally due to history, and inevitably this is informed through various means, not all true, so the reality is perhaps a bit surprising compared to what image is projected abroad. But as you said, the same mundanity and decay exists everywhere. 

But if you want to see real castles instead of the ones presented in fairy tales, you have to go to Northumberland. Everyone lives in a castle there. 

This is where Firky lives, for example:






While further south in Manchester, this is the typical country cottage that people usually own. This is my humble country cottage. A bit poky, but it'll have to do.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 22, 2013)

gotta go for now but I'll respond to that later


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)

Castles? There's millions here.




























There are considered to be over 70 castle sites in Northumberland and while we have many of the finest in England others are ruins and some no longer exist. A few are in private hands and not open to the public so it may be that only with the owners permission will I be able to do them justice. Others are in the care of English Heritage or The National Trust and one way or another I will try to show them here. I offer the pictures in this website as a taste of the rich legacy of the history of our county.
http://www.northofthetyne.co.uk/castles.html


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)

Britain's fucking ancient aint it?

Bit of neolithic rock art.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Castles? There's millions here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But the picture above is Durham Cathedral and Castle, in erm, County Durham, not Northumberland. 

I'm a County Durham lad so know Durham Cathedral well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Britain's fucking ancient aint it?


 
And this just underscores it - the lunar calendar discovered in Scotland. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-23286928


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

We are derailing this thread though, and Fez909 will be along shortly to scold us.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You'd be welcome to come back and we'd give you a guided tour of the Northern cities we live in.
> 
> And get you hammered.
> 
> ...


 


why, thank you farmerbarleymow  
I would love to come to the north and get shown around by you lovely people any time, castles and country homes or otherwise. 
Britain seems like a place one could tour for years and not get bored with.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed answer, Miss Caphat. It's ironic that you've lived further North than most people posting here and I'm asking for your views as a foreigner 

I've been on a mundane Monday mooch this evening, and got some nice pics of Leeds city centre. I wanted to take more but the light was dropping and I don't have bike lights at the minute so had to call it a night.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Worship the rock!






A post box brightening up the drab concrete vista of Quarry Hill


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

West Yorkshire Playhouse has got to be one of the least imaginatively designed places of culture in existence. Mundane incarnate.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

A type of phone box I have never seen/noticed before...






...complete with philosophical musings from an unnamed Loiner (first graffiti I've ever seen with a comma!)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

No special lens here. The building really looks like this. Most odd from this angle.






A folly (?) in the centre of a roundabout






With its empty water feature


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

One of Leeds finest *ahem* drinking establishments. Handily close to Eastgate Job Centre 






I'm not sure what happened to Leeds' Chinatown but it's looking pretty grim.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> West Yorkshire Playhouse has got to be one of the least imaginatively designed places of culture in existence. Mundane incarnate.


 
It's nice inside ... but I have reason to loathe it, since I was taken to see a performance of King Lear there years ago, with Warren Mitchell playing the lead. It was very good, but during the storm scene the characters did all strip naked. That sight still comes to me whenever I pass the place; the memory of a naked Warren Mitchell bouncing about the stage with everything flapping about... *shudder*


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

A whole street of boarded-up, former Chinese businesses






Quite a grand building over the other side there. I don't know what it is.






"Cue Venue"? Does that mean snooker and pool hall?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

More evidence of the Chinese exodus


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> More evidence of the Chinese exodus


 
What's happened there then - or, rather, why?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Last three.






One of the worst facades I have ever seen. Is this a fire damaged building or something?






And to end of a positive note - I found a working business in Chinatown! An unbelievably good-looking Asian women came out of this shop. If that's the effect Chinese medicine has then I might have to investigate


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> What's happened there then - or, rather, why?


 
I don't know if it was deliberate but they're planning to build a big shopping centre in that area, so they were probably priced out by the landlords who knew they could get more from Next, Topshop and John Lewis than they can from Mr and Mrs Li 

Of course, I'm speculating, though, so there may be another reason?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I don't know if it was deliberate but they're planning to build a big shopping centre in that area, so they were probably priced out by the landlords who knew they could get more from Next, Topshop and John Lewis than they can from Mr and Mrs Li
> 
> Of course, I'm speculating, though, so there may be another reason?



Haven't they just opened a new shopping centre in Leeds recently? Shame about the China Town vanishing and hope it reappears soon somewhere else. The one here is doing fine - will look to see if it's expanding as there might be an exodus across the hills. 

I always hated the playhouse when I walked past it each day - like a branch of Tesco. 

I think 'cue' would be a snooker place - there's lots of them about in weird locations.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I don't know if it was deliberate but they're planning to build a big shopping centre in that area, so they were probably priced out by the landlords who knew they could get more from Next, Topshop and John Lewis than they can from Mr and Mrs Li
> 
> Of course, I'm speculating, though, so there may be another reason?


 
That sounds all too plausible. Silly, really, building a new shopping centre at a time when high street retail looks set to contract for the foreseeable future, but that's developers for you...

Meanwhile, my walk down Wincolmlee at the weekend didn't happen and won't now for a while since I'm going away for a few days, so here's a few miscellaneous bits from my camera:



From a train on the Selby branch waiting to join the East Coast Main Line, a southbound HST speeds past Eggborough power station.



Cottingham Road, looking across to the university campus. The tall, ugly building behind the trees is the library. On a clear day you get a great view from the top floor.



Dennison Centre, opposite the university.



Student letting agents on Cottingham Road, making their target market very clear...



Looking up Liberty Lane towards Lowgate. The shop on the other side of the road is Cooke and Son, instrument maker, seller of various clocks, barometers, navigational instruments etc.



View up the Land of Green Ginger, looking towards Manor Street. The white building on the left is a rather nice old pub that's recently reopened, and also been exorcised. Some say it's the most haunted building in Hull. It also has reputedly the smallest window in Britain.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer, Miss Caphat. It's ironic that you've lived further North than most people posting here and I'm asking for your views as a foreigner


 
It was in a different country so it doesn't count though


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I don't know if it was deliberate but they're planning to build a big shopping centre in that area, so they were probably priced out by the landlords who knew they could get more from Next, Topshop and John Lewis than they can from Mr and Mrs Li
> 
> Of course, I'm speculating, though, so there may be another reason?


 

One of my dad's friends opened a place up in Newcastle and had Chinese gangsters come around demanding protection money from him! It was quite a problem for a few years around the centre of toon - something I never knew about.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 22, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> View up the Land of Green Ginger, looking towards Manor Street. The white building on the left is a rather nice old pub that's recently reopened, and also been exorcised. Some say it's the most haunted building in Hull. It also has reputedly the smallest window in Britain.


 
Thanks for that. The George? I was distinctly underwhelmed by the smallest window. It was errr....really small 

Remember going upstairs for a special lunch as it was my gran's birthday. They had live lobster. Freaked me right out.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> Thanks for that. The George? I was distinctly underwhelmed by the smallest window. It was errr....really small
> 
> Remember going upstairs for a special lunch as it was my gran's birthday. They had live lobster. Freaked me right out.


 
Yes, it's The George. Went through a run of bad landlords, the last of whom tried to turn it into part of the whole Old Town vertical drinking thing. It didn't work, and it shut down a year or so ago. It's been refurbished and it reopened last week under new owners, who are trying to turn it back into a real ale and food pub. Good luck to them IMO. I've not been in yet, but if it works it could be a nice addition to the real ale venues in that part of town.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, it's The George. Went through a run of bad landlords, the last of whom tried to turn it into part of the whole Old Town vertical drinking thing.


 
Do you normally drink lying down in Hull then?  I'm confused what vertical drinking is supposed to be?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Do you normally drink lying down in Hull then? I'm confused what vertical drinking is supposed to be?


 
Oh I mean standing-up, loud music, townie sort of places.  Turning an old real-ale joint like The George, which is one of the oldest pubs in the city, into that was never going to go well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah - that makes sense!  Me being dim, as usual.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Haven't they just opened a new shopping centre in Leeds recently? Shame about the China Town vanishing and hope it reappears soon somewhere else. The one here is doing fine - will look to see if it's expanding as there might be an exodus across the hills.
> 
> I always hated the playhouse when I walked past it each day - like a branch of Tesco.
> 
> I think 'cue' would be a snooker place - there's lots of them about in weird locations.


 
Yep, a new shopping centre opened about 3 months ago. It's weird. They've given up on certain shopping areas, like parts of Kirkgate Market (apparently due to be 'done up' soon) and the Merrion Market. Then there are still empty shops in the excitingly named Shopping Plaza (although this is now part of the new centre so perhaps they have been filled now? I haven't been in so don't know). I know shopping is one of Leeds' biggest draws, but I don't know how many more identikit branches of 'High Street' shops we can sustain.

I guess the town planners know what's best for us


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> One of my dad's friends opened a place up in Newcastle and had Chinese gangsters come around demanding protection money from him! It was quite a problem for a few years around the centre of toon - something I never knew about.


 
My neighbour had a run in with Chinese gangsters in Middlesbrough and before that, I hadn't heard of them either. He was in the Chinese takeaway and was drunk and mouthing out about something. I think he refused to pay for his food, but my memory is hazy so can't be sure.

Anyway, he gets in a taxi and they're driving down the road and after about a mile the taxi is forced to stop by some dodgy looking cars. Then lots of Chinese men get out with knives and stuff. Said it was like something out of a film!

He shit himself, paid up and apologised profusely.


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Then lots of Chinese men get out with knives and stuff. Said it was like something out of a film!


 

Big Trouble in Little China. Good film. Classic.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, a new shopping centre opened about 3 months ago. It's weird. They've given up on certain shopping areas, like parts of Kirkgate Market (apparently due to be 'done up' soon) and the Merrion Market. Then there are still empty shops in the excitingly named Shopping Plaza (although this is now part of the new centre so perhaps they have been filled now? I haven't been in so don't know). I know shopping is one of Leeds' biggest draws, but I don't know how many more identikit branches of 'High Street' shops we can sustain.
> 
> I guess the town planners know what's best for us


 
Leeds doesn't have a massive out of town centre does it?  (as far as I know anyway).  That might be why they are really focusing on shopping in the centre.  In Manchester we've obviously got the hideous Trafford Centre, which is vile, but obviously limits the number of shoppers who come into town (but not noticeably, but I can't imagine more large retail developments being built anytime soon).


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Big Trouble in Little China. Good film. Classic.


 
Kick-started my preference for green-eyed women, that film 

I've just done some research on Chinatown and apparently it's now 'moved' to Vicar Lane. Now, there are a lot of Chinese shops up there, but I hadn't really considered it as Chinatown before. Still don't know _why_ they moved, though. Especially as it isn't very far at all.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Leeds doesn't have a massive out of town centre does it? (as far as I know anyway). That might be why they are really focusing on shopping in the centre. In Manchester we've obviously got the hideous Trafford Centre, which is vile, but obviously limits the number of shoppers who come into town (but not noticeably, but I can't imagine more large retail developments being built anytime soon).


 
There's the White Rose, but it's shite. It's like the Trafford Centre but with nowhere near as many shops.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> There's the White Rose, but it's shite. It's like the Trafford Centre but with nowhere near as many shops.


but one extra circle of hell, for some reason


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> There's the White Rose, but it's shite. It's like the Trafford Centre but with nowhere near as many shops.


 
I think I remember passing a forlorn looking couple of sheds by the motorway once, so that must have been it. 

It didn't look very impressive - but then neither does the Trafford Centre - a very large monstrosity surrounded by endless traffic from the outside, and truly and unspeakably hideous from the inside. And not far from some lovely sewage works to add to the ambience. 

Full of ugly shoppers too - the least they could do would be to ensure there was some talent in there to distract you from the horror of the place.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's Chinatown before the exodus (not my pic)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2013)

One restaurant?  Is that it?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> One restaurant? Is that it?


 
It was never big, but no, there was more to it, as seen in my pics! That pic above is the only one I can find, though.

I'm still researching what happened (no clue why the move yet), but Leeds City Council were given an imperial Chinese gate by Hangzhou so it could sit at the 'entrance' to the zone, similar to that which Manc and elsewhere have. But the council never put the gate up and they've never mentioned it since.

The old Chinatown will become Eastgate Quarters which, along with the site of the old police station (which will also be part of it), is a substantial bit of the city. They claim it will "rival" the Trafford Centre in scale.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It was never big, but no, there was more to it, as seen in my pics! That pic above is the only one I can find, though.
> 
> I'm still researching what happened (no clue why the move yet), but Leeds City Council were given an imperial Chinese gate by Hangzhou so it could sit at the 'entrance' to the zone, similar to that which Manc and elsewhere have. But the council never put the gate up and they've never mentioned it since.
> 
> The old Chinatown will become Eastgate Quarters which, along with the site of the old police station (which will also be part of it), is a substantial bit of the city. They claim it will "rival" the Trafford Centre in scale.


 
It's a bold claim saying it will rival the TC, as that really is a huge site, and I just can't see it being physically possible to squeeze that amount of retail floorspace into the area in Leeds city centre (the TC has, according to wiki, approaching 200,000 square metres of retail space). Presumably the site in Leeds is quite constrained given existing building stock - from memory the overall envelope must span Eastgate? Do they plan to knock down the existing buildings on Eastgate or incorporate them? Could be interesting, especially if you factor in the need for a huge number of car park spaces for such a massive amount of retail space. 

To see a sample of the horror of such large centres, here is the wiki page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trafford_Centre

Edit to add:

Right, I can't sleep, am hot and bored, so I've been wasting my life looking at shopping centre retail space, as you do.

So in Manchester there are two main centres in terms of large size:

TC (out of town) around 200,000 square metres;
Arndale Centre (city centre) 148,000 square metres.

Leeds:

Trinity Leeds 93,000 square metres;
Proposed Eastgate Quarters 102,000 square metres (over 8 floors - makes it more squeezable into the site).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastgate_Quarters

Ignoring the little centres like the Merrion Centre which don't count, that gives a lot of floorspace in the centre (the total of the two would roughly equal the TC), so it begs the question how would they accommodate the extra traffic as Leeds is a relatively small city centre.

The proposed new car park spaces are 2,700, compared to 11,500 for the TC, when they plan on more than doubling the retail floor space in a city centre environment. So could be fun with the ensuing traffic chaos if they don't plan for exactly how all those extra shoppers from the wider region will actually get there.

There is only so much money in a given city so plonking a huge amount of new floorspace necessarily depends on attracting shoppers from further afield so how to get them there. I suppose there must be a limit to how much capacity there is on public transport.

The White Rose Centre has 63,000 square metres of retail space, and 4,800 car park spaces in comparison.

It was surprising to read that the Arndale here has the highest number of annual shoppers in the country, curious for what is a boring old centre.

And why am I finding all of this interesting.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's a bold claim saying it will rival the TC, as that really is a huge site, and I just can't see it being physically possible to squeeze that amount of retail floorspace into the area in Leeds city centre (the TC has, according to wiki, approaching 200,000 square metres or retail space). Presumably the site in Leeds is quite constrained given existing building stock - from memory the overall envelope must span Eastgate? Do they plan to knock down the existing buildings on Eastgate or incorporate them? Could be interesting, especially if you factor in the need for a huge number of car park spaces for such a massive amount of retail space.
> 
> To see a sample of the horror of such large centres, here is the wiki page:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trafford_Centre


 
I'm well aware of the Trafford centre! I lived really close to it for about 5 years.

The numbers are interesting though. Apprently the new Leeds thing will be 102,000 square metres, so just over 50% of the size. Still pretty hefty!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastgate_Quarters

It's says on the Wiki page there are fears for the existing old buildings. It'd be a massive mistake to knock any of Eastgate's buildings down! 

These are the buildings which would likely go (not my pic, although not too dissimilar to one I posted earlier)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree it would be a crying shame if they knocked the Eastgate buildings down - that is something I always liked about Leeds, it having a central spine of nice older buildings.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm well aware of the Trafford centre! I lived really close to it for about 5 years.
> 
> The numbers are interesting though. Apprently the new Leeds thing will be 102,000 square metres, so just over 50% of the size. Still pretty hefty!
> 
> ...


not hoagys!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> not hoagys!


 
To the barricades, comrade!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> comrade!


genuinely please don't call me that. ever.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

I presume the block above is being demolished rather than constructed?  Are they going to blow it up?


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I presume the block above is being demolished rather than constructed? Are they going to blow it up?


 

Yarking it doon!


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2013)

Gateshead in the 80s


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> Yarking it doon!


 
They always miss a trick when hauling old tower blocks down - they should get the RAF to bomb it, and it would be useful target practice for them. Fully armed fighter jets hurtling towards it at supersonic speeds, and BOOM! Bye bye tower block!

That would be very cool!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

I think it is fair to say that Gateshead wasn't the most attractive place in the world back then.


----------



## Firky (Jul 23, 2013)

Saltwell Park and that's quite nice.

I don't really know the area TBH, more familar with Northumberland than the toon and gateshead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

I need to go to Southern Cemetery a I've not been down that bit of Manchester yet. Probably do this next week and report back with any interesting gravestones I find. 

I realised last night that I'm getting confused over which bits I've covered and which I haven't.  So I'm going to have to get a map and draw a line on all the streets I've walked down to identify the next set of suitable locations for mundane-hunting.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 23, 2013)

Loving the pics of Levy farmerbarleymow .  Shame you didn't get any of the Fallowfield Loop cycle path while you were there.  Proper mundane  (and I might have mouse infected damp hole I called home for months )


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> genuinely please don't call me that. ever.


 
OK


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

ta 

have a spiky northern thistle with spectacular architecture pic, thread.
(may be reposted from elsewhere on urban, but i claim photographers rights  )


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

But isn't the thistle an invader from over the border?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

i have a multiculturally integrated garden


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 23, 2013)

Had to skim read about 30 pages, but just to acknowledge some ace pictures. Particularly enjoyed tufty79 's Calderdale trip (I live in Tod and there is one I have no idea where it is...) and farmerbarleymow 's Uppermill and burning NQ pics. By the way, the Koffee Pot used to be a genuine old-fashioned greasy spoon, then was bought by northern quarter hipster types about five years ago. It's now an ironic greasy spoon with much higher prices (but apparently very good food). 

I shall get around to processing more of my travel pics later. I have some ACTUAL COAL. But sadly, about to drift into Nottinghamshire and am sure no-one wants to see mundane pictures of the midlands.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

welcome to The Best Thread On The Internet! 
*rubs hands*
*waits expectantly for coal,  like a naughty child at christmas*

(btw, let us know which tod pic baffled you, and i'll try work out where it was at)


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 23, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> welcome to The Best Thread On The Internet!
> *rubs hands*
> *waits expectantly for coal, like a naughty child at christmas*
> 
> (btw, let us know which tod pic baffled you, and i'll try work out where it was at)


 
It's the one with the model, showing something straddling the border? It must be somewhere really obvious, and I must walk past it every fucking day. 

(not new to the thread by the way, you've just forgotten me cos I've been away a few weeks. I posted a much praised image of B&M Bargains in Sowerby Bridge back in the day)


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> It's the one with the model, showing something straddling the border? It must be somewhere really obvious, and I must walk past it every fucking day.
> 
> (not new to the thread by the way, you've just forgotten me cos I've been away a few weeks. I posted a much praised image of B&M Bargains in Sowerby Bridge back in the day)


nah, i've forgotten cos i'm a fuckwit 

is this what you meant? 


it's opposite the market, on a grassy bit by the path that leads back up to the train station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> Yarking it doon!


 
A couple of them have already gone.  I need to drag myself up there with a camera at some point.



farmerbarleymow said:


> I think it is fair to say that Gateshead wasn't the most attractive place in the world back then.


 
The town centre has always been a bit of a dump


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2013)

Traffic was a bit of a nightmare on the way home, so I abandoned the car and walked home though the site of Gateshead Garden Festival

1990 (not my pic)





About half an hour ago













































A nice picnic spot









During the great Toon flood last year this was waist high in water









I'll take a different route when I go back to get the car later


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> *waits expectantly for coal, like a naughty child at christmas*


 
Coal is for new year if you are of Scottish extraction. First footing and all that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Traffic was a bit of a nightmare on the way home, so I abandoned the car and walked home though the site of Gateshead Garden Festival


 
What a surprise - promises that these garden festivals 'regenerating' the area turning out to be pie crust ones!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i have a multiculturally integrated garden


 
But the thistle will have to be deported if Scotland declares independence...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Loving the pics of Levy farmerbarleymow . Shame you didn't get any of the Fallowfield Loop cycle path while you were there. Proper mundane  (and I might have mouse infected damp hole I called home for months )


 
I used to cycle down there a lot, and used it when I went to Sainsbury's Fallowfield to get my shopping on my bike, shoving it all in a rucksack then wobbling back on the bike, hoping the imbalance didn't tip me off!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> But sadly, about to drift into Nottinghamshire and am sure no-one wants to see mundane pictures of the midlands.


 
You can post these on the poor relation thread, Pictures of the Dirty Dirty South:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pictures-of-the-dirty-dirty-south.312595/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What a surprise - promises that these garden festivals 'regenerating' the area turning out to be pie crust ones!


 
Tbf, those are probably the worst bits.  They did build some houses and stuff too


----------



## The Boy (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I used to cycle down there a lot, and used it when I went to Sainsbury's Fallowfield to get my shopping on my bike, shoving it all in a rucksack then wobbling back on the bike, hoping the imbalance didn't tip me off!


 
I used to walk down it to get to work in Withington.  My shoes were fucked and full of holes to the point that I was once half an hour late for work due to being stranded on the path after heavy rainfall.  Boss wasn't impressed by my excuse.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 23, 2013)

ive skimmed a bit through the thread but i havent noticed any Middlesbrough ones . Cant believe the _Las Vegas of the North_ isnt better represented


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Coal is for new year if you are of Scottish extraction. First footing and all that.


 


Bit of a Welsh tradition to - or it was in my day - loved the shot of the MK1 Rayburn being fired up - we had one as a kid , but it was never let out - bit of a challenge in the hot summer of 1976 - but it provided the hot water for zero cost (Pa being an NCB Shift Manager with 8 free tons of coal a year gifted as a "perk")


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 23, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> ive skimmed a bit through the thread but i havent noticed any Middlesbrough ones . Cant believe the _Las Vegas of the North_ isnt better represented


 

Eagerly waiting for Zetland House to appear - with duty dealers to hand outside...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll take a different route when I go back to get the car later


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2013)

Made my way back to a different river crossing 













I walked over here, I could feel the wood moving under my feet


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2013)

Going back the way I came


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But the thistle will have to be deported if Scotland declares independence...


i've got a sound weegie friend it can go live with, as long as my downstairs neighbour doesn't mind (i think he's responsible for the fantastic garden prickliness)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> ive skimmed a bit through the thread but i havent noticed any Middlesbrough ones . Cant believe the _Las Vegas of the North_isnt better represented


 


davesgcr said:


> Eagerly waiting for Zetland House to appear - with duty dealers to hand outside...


 
I don't think we have anyone who lives there contributing here sadly.  Me and Fez909 are from there, but exiles nowadays.  A shame, because there is tons of mundane stuff in that area.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 23, 2013)

then youll appreciate the Las Vegas comparison, teeside being a place were you can also exchange chips for sex.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I don't think we have anyone who lives there contributing here sadly. Me and Fez909 are from there, but exiles nowadays. A shame, because there is tons of mundane stuff in that area.


 
When me mam gets back from her holidays I'm due a visit as she's going for major surgery soon. I could do with taking my bike to cover maximum amount of mundane areas, but that means taking it on a train...or cycling there 

68 miles on a bike...doable for a fatty?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> then youll appreciate the Las Vegas comparison, teeside being a place were you can also exchange chips for sex.


 
I thought chips _were_ the official currency up there?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> When me mam gets back from her holidays I'm due a visit as she's going for major surgery soon. I could do with taking my bike to cover maximum amount of mundane areas, but that means taking it on a train...or cycling there
> 
> 68 miles on a bike...doable for a fatty?


 
Bike it! You'd be a thinny by the time you got there. 

But to do it properly you'd have to make sure your route goes _over_ the Cleveland Hills. Just think of the lovely scenery along the way - much nicer than boring old flat roads.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 24, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bike it! You'd be a thinny by the time you got there.
> 
> But to do it properly you'd have to make sure your route goes _over_ the Cleveland Hills. Just think of the lovely scenery along the way - much nicer than boring old flat roads.


 
Hang on...you want me to _avoid_ the boring bits on a mundane trip? 

I'm beginning to doubt your commitment to documenting the North's mundanity! 

Either that or you just want to see me die


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Hang on...you want me to _avoid_ the boring bits on a mundane trip?
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt your commitment to documenting the North's mundanity!
> 
> Either that or you just want to see me die



The latter.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 24, 2013)

Some more from my travels. Mirfield/ Dewsbury ish. BTW, does anyone know how to extract GPS info from photos so you can figure out where the hell it was?

This was one of a series of Marxist scribblings. I was expecting to see some grafitti about the dialectic. 







WTF is this for?











Seats for ghosts, still waiting for the cargo to be winched up?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> BTW, does anyone know how to extract GPS info from photos so you can figure out where the hell it was?


 
This will pull the exif info from an image, although it doesn't seem to work with yours.  You might need to use the originals.
http://www.findexif.com/


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 24, 2013)

Some more...






Bloody vicars, vandalising everything in sight:


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 24, 2013)

OK, brace yourselves, actual working industrial coal fired stuff. Mundane back in the 70s but thrillingly unusual these days.






Actual coal! like from the 80s!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

'kin excellent stuff lazythursday 
are you travelling by boat? 

i have done a little bit of a leedschapeltown travelogue. well, amblelogue.  might take a  bit to get it all resized, but should be up by this eve


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 24, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> then youll appreciate the Las Vegas comparison, teeside being a place were you can also exchange chips for sex.


 

or more correctly, _some_ of one's chips


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> 'kin excellent stuff lazythursday
> are you travelling by boat?
> 
> i have done a little bit of a leedschapeltown travelogue. well, amblelogue. might take a bit to get it all resized, but should be up by this eve


Yep, on a boat trip. Went to Sheffield, which has some lovely mundanity, but got carried away drinking and partying and forgot bout the thread  

A few more to resize from around Rotherham. I'll see if I can get some shots of Keadby at the end of the week, which is one of the bleakest most depressing shitholes I have ever passed through.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

nice!


lazythursday said:


> I'll see if I can get some shots of Keadby at the end of the week, which is one of the bleakest most depressing shitholes I have ever passed through.


bring it


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 24, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> I'll see if I can get some shots of Keadby at the end of the week, which is one of the bleakest most depressing shitholes I have ever passed through.


from wikidoodahday...
'Keadby's three public houses are now closed'
'Village amenities are a fish and chip shop, a working men's club, a small post office, and a local shop'
'On occasion the village is prone to flooding.'

those are edited highligts, obv


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 24, 2013)

Last time I was there one of the public houses was open. A man (who had his oxygen tank hung up on the end of the bar) prodded us aggressively with his stick. It is one of the quickest pints I have ever drank, in one of the tensest environments. You know when you can just sense it all about to kick off - the quiet before the storm... 

The kids were alright though. Bored out of their skulls on the canal bank, so we played them some tunes. I think this time we shall pass through very quickly, high tide on the Trent is at some painful time in the morning. I remember the locks being amazing. When people think of canals etc they think of those pissy little narrow things you get down south, but there's all this amazing huge infrastructure left in Yorkshire for massive coal barges etc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> from wikidoodahday...
> 'Keadby's three public houses are now closed'
> 'Village amenities are afish and chip shop, aworking men's club, a smallpost office, and a *local shop*'
> 'On occasion the village is prone to flooding.'
> ...


 
Are you sure it isn't really called Royston Vasey?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)

Loved those pics, especially the strange awful arch in second pic. Like something from a Sci Fi film when the future world has been reduced to rubble.



lazythursday said:


> Some more from my travels. Mirfield/ Dewsbury ish. BTW, does anyone know how to extract GPS info from photos so you can figure out where the hell it was?
> 
> This was one of a series of Marxist scribblings. I was expecting to see some grafitti about the dialectic.
> 
> ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> or more correctly, _some_ of one's chips


 
You seem to know about this with rather too much precision.  Care to tell us more?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)

Went on the 555 bus from Lancaster to Keswick- a two and half hour journey through the lake district- a bargain with an explorer ticket for a tenner. Got bored, hot and needed a piss by the time we got to Kendal (over an hour for a normal twenty min car journey) so got off. Pissed me off that I was the youngest one by a few decades in the queue but couldn't hack the pace. The slow slow pace.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## davesgcr (Jul 24, 2013)

This has to be one of the best ever threads - thanks to excellent input from some perceptive and urbane correspondants


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2013)

A few from tonight

A small river forming in my street during a downpour





Adam's Continental Foods









Not recommended


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

mundane eateries of the north:


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 24, 2013)

davesgcr said:


> This has to be one of the best ever threads - thanks to excellent input from some perceptive and urbane correspondants


 
Great, isn't it?! Long way to go yet too IMO ... or I have, anyway. Loads of areas of Hull I've not hit with the camera yet - Hedon Road and the docks, the whole Wincolmlee/Bankside industrial area, Stoneferry, Boulevard, Anlaby Road, most of east Hull...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Great, isn't it?! Long way to go yet too IMO ... or I have, anyway. Loads of areas of Hull I've not hit with the camera yet - Hedon Road and the docks, the whole Wincolmlee/Bankside industrial area, Stoneferry, Boulevard, Anlaby Road, most of east Hull...


 
Likewise - just checked and Greater Manchester covers 493 square miles, so I've barely scratched the surface!  It'll take me years to get round to it all at this rate though!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it's Sunderland Airshow at the weekend, so I might have a trip over there for some Mackam Mundanity


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

one for farmerbarleymow....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 24, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I think it's Sunderland Airshow at the weekend, so I might have a trip over there for some Mackam Mundanity


 
I imagine Sunderland airshow to be the Mackam equivalent of Fun Land in "Father Ted"


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

this climbing frame near my office is blatantly the inspiration for that massive sculpture at the olympic park.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I imagine Sunderland airshow to be the Mackam equivalent of Fun Land in "Father Ted"


 
The actual airshow is quite good, they do fly pasts over the coast.  But some of the other amusements are a bit like Fun Land


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> mundane eateries of the north:
> 
> View attachment 37547
> 
> ...


 
Fucking love mundane eateries- think there should be a separate thread for mundane menus


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)

killer b said:


> this climbing frame near my office is blatantly the inspiration for that massive sculpture at the olympic park.
> It is blatantly a way to try and get rid of working class children


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

martha liked it!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)

killer b said:


> martha liked it!


 
It looks like a swan committing suicide. Kids would well like that to be fair. Might take Ro there. We have 'glass park' nearby. Not a safe playground.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

it's a fairly shit playground tbh. the only other piece of play equipment is a see-saw.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)

killer b said:


> it's a fairly shit playground tbh. the only other piece of play equipment is a see-saw.


 
No- there are also stumps. Wooden ones. I saw them.  You don't know you're born etc.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

they're all rotten, you'll be pleased to hear.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

*everyday chapeltown*


rebuilding



life



peace



leisure facilities



claimed



the big c



local community



nelson



world of wrong


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 24, 2013)

killer b said:


> they're all rotten, you'll be pleased to hear.


 
I utterly blame the LIb/Con coalition. My 'glass park' nearby looks like something from an old black and white photo of the soviet block. But less colourful.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> nice!
> 
> bring it


 
Yes - cannot wait ...


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

in leeds, if we've knocked down the mundane, we will scaffold some mundane up to replace it. for years. 




Fez909, there seems to be a fairly thriving (under all the scaffolding) chunk of chinese businesses a bit further up from the closed-down building, and along north street..


uh huh huh.




want.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> this climbing frame near my office is blatantly the inspiration for that massive sculpture at the olympic park.


 
Looks like it, doesn't it!

I like that tagline, btw.  Did you meet her in the garden, laughing like a drain...?


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Looks like it, doesn't it!
> 
> I like that tagline, btw.  Did you meet her in the garden, laughing like a drain...?


Its a mis-quote of Kingsley amis - I think he said his youthful libido was like being chained to a maniac. I prefered my dad's more poetic version...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> Its a mis-quote of Kingsley amis - I think he said his youthful libido was like being chained to a maniac. I prefered my dad's more poetic version...


 
Ah.  I wondered if you were quoting the Oysterband song that also uses that line...


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, I dont know the song - which is it?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> Oh, I dont know the song - which is it?


 
Don't Slit Your Wrists For Me.

I met her in the garden, there was no one there to see
We were taking shelter underneath the apple tree
Shelter from her father, who was purple and insane
We stood too close together and she punched me in the rain
Sex is like a chaingang, there are no volunteers
We get handcuffed to a maniac for 60 years


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2013)

oh sorry, you linked to it. 

cheers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> world of wrong
> 
> View attachment 37572


 
This is the most inappropriate street sign in sooo many different ways!


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)

I fucking despise this. An area of outstanding natural beauty, a national park free for all to enjoy and cunts do this:


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> mundane eateries of the north:
> 
> 
> View attachment 37548


Aaargh the singing!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Aaargh the singing!


don't tell me you're the person who complained a few years back


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> don't tell me you're the person who complained a few years back


She really is the italian version of Yvette in Allo Allo. They should sell cheese to stuff in customers ears!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

she's fucking brilliant though, even if she's loud and off-key. she doesn't know it, but she's my honorary grandma (in my head  )


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

A quilt factory on Great Ancoats Street, with UU fixing the sewers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mortgage advice catering for eastern Europeans (Polish?).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

This has been around for donkeys, perched right on the corner of Great Ancoats and Store Streets - an unusual location for a DIY cum furniture shop.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Close up of the top of an ugly building in town (taken from about a mile away hence being a tad blurry).  Festooned with antennae, this is some kind of line of sight relay station.  There used to be peregrine falcons nesting on the top of this at one time, and you could sometimes see them lazily sailing the thermals high above Piccadilly Gardens waiting for the opportunity to dive and kill a small child pigeon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Random canal bridge - this is a spur off the main Ashton Canal.





This building site is on the bank of this spur, suitably boring.  Probably building boring new housing too.



And while I'm not sure exactly what they were digging out here, I really was hoping the bloke on the bank lost his balance and fell into the canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Swans live on this street.  Honest.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

The Chips building, with suitably derelict site in front of it. I like the way this has not one, but three fences to keep the intruders out.  Who knew rubble was so valuable?

A measure of Manchester perhaps?



Presumably someone just felt so hot walking down here the other day they had to strip off and dump their clothes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

I saw a dinosaur down by the canal...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

The Ashton Canal, heading towards Ashton from Great Ancoats Street.



A boring lock gate.



The old canal cottage contrasted against the dull new flats next door.



And our very own city centre waterfall!  This is under the bridge carrying Great Ancoats Street over the canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Old against the new against the old.  The new flats look very cheap and nasty.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Presbar Diecastings on Store Street. I posted another picture of the brick bit towards the end of the street earlier on in this thread, but I took this from the canal aqueduct over the street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Pointy aqueduct retaining wall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

I zoomed in on these blokes from a fair distance away, but I'm sure the standing one was watching me!

And look at the one on the right - his balls are hanging out!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Greasy spoon on Ducie Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Shiny car and shiny building, Ducie Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

The communal gym in this block of flats, with delightful canal-side views.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

They reclad this building a couple of years back, and although the coloured panels make it look horrible, it is marginally less horrible than it was before. It is destined to be demolished for the extension to Piccadilly for HS2 (if it ever gets built that is...).


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Laundrette in Shaw, Oldham.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Curvy building on Piccadilly Approach.  It is mostly empty I gather.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

A poor orphaned leccy meter.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Shaw sheet metal.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Shaw high street



Shaw's Amusements.



Nother bit of Shaw



Vernon Works - So you don't have to.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Royton Market, Oldham.



Vine Mill Royton.



Flats now.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Boat wankers. Rochdale canal, Mills Hill., Chadderton.



Bowling green, Chadderton Park, Oldham.



JPT bus garage, Mills Hill.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Couldn't organise a piss up.

Lees's brewery Middleton Junction/Chadderton.




Moston Labour Club.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 37671
> 
> Moston Labour Club.


 
I remember going past there every day on the number 81 bus.


----------



## cdg (Jul 25, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> she's fucking brilliant though, even if she's loud and off-key. she doesn't know it, but she's my honorary grandma (in my head  )


 

If it's that lady in Leeds the council tried, and failed, to get an ASBO against her.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

cdg said:


> If it's that lady in Leeds the council tried, and failed, to get an ASBO against her.


 
An Anti Singing Behaviour Order I presume?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

A tin hut (helpfully labelled). Hollinwood Avenue, New Moston. Actually the Con Club.



New Moston suburbia - Moston Lane East.



Substation, Hawthorn Rd New Moston - Cleggy's been there well over thirty years.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

i have just found this


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Moston Lane East, New Moston.



Some houses off Moston Lane East.



Row of shops.


----------



## cdg (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....ries-as-gilda-takes-on-noise-police-1-2065001

She has got some lungs.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Park Cakes, Ashton Rd, Hathershaw.



Boilerhouse, St Mary's Estate, Oldham.



Mecca Bingo & Taj Palace housed in what used to be a co-op, Kings Hall shoe shop to the left & Oldham Council offices looming above - King Street Oldham.

Soz if the pics aren't such good quality btw - I don't know what the _fuck_ I'm doing with a camera.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Some kinda warehouse next to the motorway, Greengate.



Row of shops, Hollinwood Avenue, New Moston.



Some sort of workplace Manchester Rd/Hollin Lane, Hollinwood, Oldham.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Garden Suburb, off Hollins Rd, Oldham. The place's actual name is Garden Suberb btw.



The iconic Rowntree House, Werneth, Oldham. You can see Jodrell Bank on a clear day. Apparently.



West Street estate from Manchester Rd, Oldham.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Failsworth Pole, Oldham Rd, Failsworth.



The Pack Horse, Failsworth.



Waste ground off Roman Rd, Failsworth with some kind of dome in the background and Montgomery House, Hollinwood towards the right.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 37684
> 
> View attachment 37685
> 
> The iconic Rowntree House, Werneth, Oldham. You can see Jodrell Bank on a clear day. Apparently.


 
As you travel down Oldham Road towards Manchester on the bus you can easily see Jodrell on a clear day and if the telescope is in the right position.  It is perfectly framed so it sits in on the horizon exactly where the road disappears down the hill, so I can imagine the view from the top of this building would be great.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> As you travel down Oldham Road towards Manchester on the bus you can easily see Jodrell on a clear day and if the telescope is in the right position. It is perfectly framed so it sits in on the horizon exactly where the road disappears down the hill, so I can imagine the view from the top of this building would be great.


 
Plus, you wouldn't need to wait at the bus stop if you lived in Rowntree, you'd be able to see the bus coming from miles off and just nip down when it started getting close.

The only problem is, I'm sure there's a non negotiable heating charge of about nine pound odd a week.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Motorway bridge, Hollinwood/Chadderton.



British Aerospace, Greengate. Now completely shut down.



White Moss Gardens, White Moss, Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> The only problem is, I'm sure there's a non negotiable heating charge of about nine pound odd a week.


 
Understandable - it must cost a fortune to heat that place, as the prevailing wind will whip any heat from the building in seconds, given how exposed it is.  It would be like a wind tunnel if you left your windows open!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

This gaffe on Hollinwood Avenue used to be a massive engineering works called Ferranti's years ago. Now it houses the Daily Mirror/Evening News.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Understandable - it must cost a fortune to heat that place, as the prevailing wind will whip any heat from the building in seconds, given how exposed it is. It would be like a wind tunnel if you left your windows open!


 
Most of the tower block/deck access flats in Oldham have fixed heating charges - Eldon St Does, Barker St does, and on St Mary's it used to be £8-something whether you lived in a bedsit or a 3 berth house - Since the flats have gone it's about £20 a week for a house nowadays.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 37693
> 
> Motorway bridge, Hollinwood/Chadderton.


 
You forgot to include 'glass-strewn' in the description of this bridge!  I know it well, and it was a bugger to cycle across for fear of shredding your tyres. 

It has those anti-motorbike barriers at one end, and I remember one day cycling along it at speed, and completely forgot about the barriers until I saw them seconds before I would have hit them at full tilt.  Definitely an emergency stop!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Most of the tower block/deck access flats in Oldham have fixed heating charges - Eldon St Does, Barker St does, and on St Mary's it used to be £8-something whether you lived in a bedsit or a 3 berth house - Since the flats have gone it's about £20 a week for a house nowadays.


 
That sounds steep - and surely it would just encourage people to leave the heating on virtually all the time (except perhaps in the past few weeks) just for the hell of it as it is paid for.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That sounds steep - *and surely it would just* *encourage people to leave the heating on virtually all the time* (except perhaps in the past few weeks) just for the hell of it as it is paid for.


 
It does - When I lived on St Mary's it felt like a proper imposition, out of a £70 giro, sixteen bucks gone straight away. Mind you, the old timers loved it.

Anyway, one last one



Back of Oldham police station from King Street with the council offices in the background.

I might have to do some more pics tomorrow - We'll have to carve up Gtr Manchester between your turf and my turf.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like a plan!  You have turf rights to Oldham, me the city centre and surrounds, and we can divvy up the remainder between us.  I might need to make a trip to Bolton soon as I remember some good bits last time I was there.  Still got Trafford Park to do, and if I pluck up the courage, Eccles.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 25, 2013)

Forgot the Honeywell, next door to Park Cakes. Right, that's definitely goodnight from me now.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Ariel view of White Moss.



And another.



Church Lane, Newton Heath.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Christ the King, Amos Ave N/H.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Houses on Amos Ave, with Avro Hollows flats in the background.



Surbiton Rd N/H.



Corner of Briscoe Lane/Ten Acres Lane N/H.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Ten Acres Lane/Briscoe Lane/Van.



Derelict building, Briscoe Lane. From Grimshaw Lane.



Some closed off stairs up to the railway tracks, Briscoe Lane - Maybe there was a pre-Beeching station here.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Peppers butty van, Philip's Park, N/H.



Bradford Gas Works from Briscoe Lane.



Houses on Hooton St off Bradford Rd, Miles Platting.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Pigeon loft off Bradford Rd.



New Viaduct St, M/P.



Barking St, M/P.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)

Outdoor gym equipment- Grange over Sands- the town with only one pub


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Houses off Bradford Rd, with Queensbury Court & Victoria Mill in the background.



Cambrian Street, Ancoats/Miles Platting.



Some sort of mill from Cambrian St.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)

Fun fun fun!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Cambrian St.

View attachment 37790

Pollard St East.



Pollard St East.



Emma + Tommy. Cambrian St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Entrance to EXR recording studio, Bradford Rd, M/P.



Derelict flats (Chippenham Court/Saltford Court) Ancoats.



Row of shops Bradford Rd/Beswick St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Bradford Rd/Beswick St.



Rochdale canal from Butler St, some houses & Woodward Court.



Landos Rd, M/P from Butler St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Jersey St/Harriet St Ancoats.



There used to be loads of maisonettes here.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 37799
> 
> Bradford Rd/Beswick St.
> 
> ...


 
Love that first building. Looks haunted and gothic  despite prob being next to a Pets @ Home and a Dunhelm Mill.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Arches Corporation St/Dantzic St



Charter St Ragged School.



Carpet shop Dantzic St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Steps up to Collyhurst from Collyhurst Rd. The chair should be at the top really.



Viaduct, Collyhurst Rd.



Irk Valley estate, Collyhurst.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

And another.



And a bit of a garden.



Queens Park gates, Collyhurst.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Some closed off stairs up to the railway tracks, Briscoe Lane - Maybe there was a pre-Beeching station here.


 
maybe newton heath station?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

The Hellfire Club, Queens Rd.



Harpurhey Market.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 26, 2013)

Pollard St East.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 37827
> 
> Pollard St East.



Straying into my turf there Mister!


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

Best summer I can remember for about ten years, 4 weeks of sunshine and no rain up here... yet there's still snow on the hills.

(College Valley, Northumberland)


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

RAF Memorial to the planes that crashed in the Cheviot Hills.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

Thought i'd take photos of one of the B roads behind my house. I will rue the day a City Link courier gets stuck.

It's not a farm track but a proper road - it is on Google maps, and gets used a fair bit after the landslip on the other road.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2013)

It almost looks warm up there. I lived up north from 2009 to 2012 and I don't remember more than 2 days of summer the entire time.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm sat in in the garden with just my shorts on procrastinating cutting the grass because it is too muggy!


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 27, 2013)

Went up to Townley Park in Burnley this afternoon and then on to the panopticon (The Singing Ringing Tree) up on the moor above town.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 27, 2013)

Great pics- keep meaning to go up that way to see the singing ringing tree...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 27, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Great pics- keep meaning to go up that way to see the singing ringing tree...



Me too - always on the to do list but never got round to it. 

But I am going up to Northumberland to steal Firky's dog. It is so cute with the floppy ears.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

Always wanted to see that Singing Tree, Redeyes - IIRC it was designed or built by an American architect called Anna Liu, which I thought was quite unusual.





farmerbarleymow said:


> Me too - always on the to do list but never got round to it.
> 
> But I am going up to Northumberland to steal Firky's dog. It is so cute with the floppy ears.


 

He needs a LOT of walking! You're welcome to tkae him for a walk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 27, 2013)

Firky said:


> He needs a LOT of walking! You're welcome to tkae him for a walk



I love walking dogs, and nowt better than wandering around the countryside with a nice doggie.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Some shops at the fourways, Moston.



The Miners estate Moston - Teddington Rd in the foreground, Bradford Court in the background. Those flats are built on top of the entrance to an old mineshaft - Tho Moston colliery.



Corner of Oldham Rd/Church St Newton Heath.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Limerston Drive, N/H.



Little street next to a railway bridge Oldham Rd Newton Heath/Miles Platting.



Little lean-to thing next to the same railway bridge.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Some gates Queens Rd Monsall/Collyhurst.



Monsall from Queens Rd.



Bunting at Collyhurst Village.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Carslake Rd, Collyhurst Village.



Waste ground on upper Monsall St with Monsall in the background.



Moston Lane.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Jolly Miller estate, Harpurhey.



Some shops off Fernclough Rd, Harpurhey.



Old Rd, Blackley with Mount Carmel church in the background.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Maisonettes at Riverdale estate, Higher Blackley - There used to be loads of this type of maisonette all over the rover. There's hardly any left now. These ones though, apart from the stairwell door, the new white front doors & double glazing, are pretty much in original condition.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Tweedle Hill Rd, Higher Blackley.



Game of cricket off Tweedle Hill Rd.



Flats on Victoria Avenue, Blackley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Mainway, Alkrington, Middleton.



Big (but not very nice looking) house on Mainway.



Shops on Kirkway, Alkrington.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Bungalows on Mount Rd, Alkrington.



Houses off Grimshaw Lane, Middleton.



Miggleton Arndale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Shops & maisonettes on Langley estate, Middleton.



Some houses on Langley.



Changing Langley _forever._


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

The happy couple, Rose of Lancaster, Mills Hill/Chadderton.



Glad we cleared that up. Subway, Chadderton.



Oldham centre.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Vitafoam, Mills Hill.



The Snipe, Oldham.



Yorkshire St, Oldham.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Boot, Yorkshire St, Oldham.



Oldham council offices.



Wimpenny House, Eldon St estate, Oldham.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Eldon Stores.

Listen Uri, if you want to work here bending spoons just won't cut it.

Hollinwood.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Oldham council offices.


 

Any more pics of that? I'm a bit like killer b when it comes to modernism.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 27, 2013)

Firky said:


> Any more pics of that? I'm a bit like killer b when it comes to modernism.


 
It's in the background on post 2975 of this thread a couple of pages back - Not sure how to link to specific posts, soz. I'll get some more next time I'm in Oldham though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2013)

Just seen an advert for "The Mill" coming to C4 soon

Me: "Hmmm.... that looks a bit shite.. a bit It's Grim Up North!"
Mr.QofG's: "Yes...but it _is_ grim up North!"


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just seen an advert for "The Mill" coming to C4 soon
> 
> Me: "Hmmm.... that looks a bit shite.. a bit It's Grim Up North!"
> Mr.QofG's: "Yes...but it _is_ grim up North!"


 
When my mum comes to stay who hates the North (originally from Middlesborough) she is frogmarched to Cartmel, Kendal, Windermere, anywhere posh until she is yearning to have a cup of coffee for less than three quid. She now thinks the North is incredibly posh and rich compared to the South and is even more embittered.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

Hogwarts.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

Firky said:


> Any more pics of that? I'm a bit like killer b when it comes to modernism.



You can see those offices from a most of Manchester as they are perched on the hill Oldham town centre sits on. As a building of that era they aren't actually too bad. They must have spent a decent amount on them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> * snip *
> 
> The Miners estate Moston - Teddington Rd in the foreground, Bradford Court in the background. Those flats are built on top of the entrance to an old mineshaft - Tho Moston colliery.
> 
> * snip *



That interesting - didn't know that. Thanks


Did you get a picture of Tan Ya Hide on Moston Lane? It's a sunbed place whose name I've always liked, on the stretch of the Lane after The Bluebell and the big playing fields as you head towards Broadway? There was a dog grooming place next door last time I passed. 

Great pics by the way.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to Sunderland


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

Pies and peas.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 28, 2013)

Cheers  I'll get Tan Ya Hide next time.

Bit of history of the Moston colliery;

http://arthurchappell.me.uk/book.review-father.brian.seale-the.moston.story.htm




> Coal was mined here as early as 1615, and rich deep seams run for miles under the district. The pit was the scene of two tragic disasters. In 1884 a flood filled a major section of the pit, and though it killed or injured none, it proved disastrous in other ways. The pumps supplied by Matther & Platt nearby failed to drop the water levels, so four hundred men and boys lost their jobs. The tools of a Miner’s trade were acquired as they learned their craft, rather than easily shop bought. Now most picks and hammers were underwater. Despite hardship funds and charitable donations, the community was pushed literally to the brink of starvation before everyone could find employment again. In 1940, a coal truck brake failure pitched a truck and the men on board into a high-speed derailment, which killed nine men and injured many more. The Moston Pit itself closed in 1950, though miners continued to maintain it as a venting shaft site for the nearby Bradford Colliery until 1968. A group of houses built for the pit crews and families is still known as the Moston Miner’s Estate to this day. The Great Flood of 1872 floated coffins and corpses right out of the ground in Philip’s Park, in the Bradford District; many were reinterred in a stretch of consecrated open ground in Moston. This was the beginning for St. Joseph’s Cemetery (sometimes called Moston Cemetery).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Cheers  I'll get Tan Ya Hide next time.


 
And find out if it is also run by a woman called Tanya. That would be even better.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 28, 2013)

Tanya/Tan-Ya. I've only just realised what you're on about


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Tanya/Tan-Ya. I've only just realised what you're on about





To be fair, I spent years passing it every day so you're let off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Welcome to Sunderland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free pie and peas ...... pure poetry!


----------



## Firky (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## longdog (Jul 28, 2013)

Doomed


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

longdog said:


> Doomed
> View attachment 37980



Being blown up or demolished in a boring way?


----------



## Firky (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

Firky said:


> .


 
I take it you're a member of Gateshead Past and Present of Facebook too? 

Just back from Seaburn via Sunderland and Tynemouth, so I'll upload some pics soon


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great set of pics there Frances Lengel. Especially like the gasometer and Yorkshire St 

And Firky, those pictures of Northumberland's countryside are great. They look like a cross between the rolling hills you see in the Tour de France and the Windows XP background. Lovely!

Here's some cobbled streets










And some washing hanging out the front of a b2b terrace


----------



## Firky (Jul 28, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I take it you're a member of Gateshead Past and Present of Facebook too?
> 
> Just back from Seaburn via Sunderland and Tynemouth, so I'll upload some pics soon


 

Rumbled


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's the photos from my phone.  The main airshow stuff was taken with my camera, so they will come later.

Seaburn, lots of traffic alterations due to the airshow 





Lunch





Roker Pier 









Queen Vic - I didn't see Peggy









Sunderland Marina 





Lots of coaches waiting to take people home 





C2C marker (not sure what Uranus refers to )





Docks / Wearmouth


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

National Glass Centre





You walk straight from the car park onto the glass roof and see down to the ground floor 









This gives you an idea of the height













Sunderland East End





My Great Grandma used to live in the building in the middle of this photo, I can remember visiting when I was young and seeing the glass centre and university being built across the river


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunderland University - St Peters Campus

I think I spent more time here than at home when I was doing my degree





Prospect Building

Library on the left and canteen (home to the £1 breakfast) on the right 









Harry was one of my final year lecturers, so seeing this was a bit of a shock 









Looking upriver 





I think these sculptures are to do with Sunderland's ship building heritage 

















Another C2C marker 





Pigeons


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

St Peters

















When I was at uni this was covered in graffiti and quite often flooded





St Peters Metro station 









Some glass on a wall with added razor wire 

















Crossing the river into town





A fake Tyne bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunderland

























The glamorous back entrance to the railway station 





Fawcett Street deserted on a Sunday, the upper part of the building on the right was covered in a canvas with fake windows painted on it









Sunderland Museum





Fawcett Street station





Civic Centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

Park Lane bus station





Banardos





Varsity









Sunderland University - Chester Road campus. I didn't come to this campus very often and it was a bit of a dump, but it looks quite nice now



 

Murray Library 





University station





Sunderland station


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunderland Civic Centre looks grim!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

I decided to come back home via South Shields then hop over the river to North Shields.  Unfortunately I did't realise that the ferry stops running at 6 on a Sunday which left me about 8 minutes to get there from the Metro station 

South Shields ferry landing 





Looking up the River Tyne





North Shields ferry landing

























The Amsterdam ferry









Fish Quay


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

Seagull on a lamp post





Ice Cream





















Tynemouth 









Tynemouth station

















There's a market at the station every weekend which finishes at about 4.  This guy was still here at half 6 and didn't seem in any rush to get packed up 





Back home at Gateshead with a flat battery


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sunderland Civic Centre looks grim!


 
It's two hexagons with a bit on the side and a car park.






I went to a wedding here once and they didn't even bother with any photos outside, we went over to the park instead


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent pictures neonwilderness - making me a bit homesick for the NE!

That is the thing that Manchester lacks - a proper river or even better the sea.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 28, 2013)

River Mersey?  Bonus points for being mundane as fuck.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2013)

The Boy said:


> River Mersey?  Bonus points for being mundane as fuck.



Yeah, but it is miles away from the city centre so doesn't count, and is too far away from the sea anyway. The ones in town are just crappy little trickles.


Edit to add - its not a bad walk along the river from Chorlton to Didsbury (or through to Stockport if your up to it). I've only walked along there once, Byt will have to it again. 

We should organise photo walking tours in Manchester as more pairs of eyes will spot more mundanity.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 37905
> 
> Old Rd, Blackley with Mount Carmel church in the background.


 
Near Boggart Hole Clough *snigger* that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Near Boggart Hole Clough *snigger* that



That is a stupid place name, but the snigger is lost on me.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2013)

well, it makes _*me*_ laugh


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Boggarts are a kind of sprite apparently. I remember in junior school, people used to make up bullshit stories about getting chased by the boggart.

http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/squares/boggart.html



> So the landscape explains the "Clough" part of the name but what about the "Boggart Hole"?  A Boggart is a mythological creature sometimes described as a "household fairy".  They have played a part in the folk history of the north and Scotland.  Known to be mischievious they are blamed for curdling the milk or playing tricks on people.  Hanging a horseshoe above a door or leaving a pile of salt on the doorstep has been suggested as ways to keep the boggart out of the house.  They are thought to live under bridges, like trolls, on sharp bends in roads and, as in this case, in a piece of wild woodland.  Mysterious disappearances in the Blackley district over the years have been attributed by some to the boggarts who live in the clough.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> well, it makes _*me*_ laugh



I've passed it but never ventured in. Will have to have a wander up there one day along with Heaton Park.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2013)

Boggarts are more of a Yorkshire thing than anything else. It's duergars here. I have lost count of the stories I've heard from people who claim to have seen some small person on the hills. 

http://faeryfolklorist.blogspot.co.uk/2009/05/duergars-of-simonside.html

I think there probably was some village outcasts living outside of the community in the hills in ye olden days but I don't believe that the tales IYSWIM. 

There's loads of odd dwellings like this hidden deep in the forests and hills:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2013)

There's also the infamous Beast of Chopwell


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2013)

I love this website, covers all the ancient rock art, stone rings, folklore and other stuff in the country.

This is the NE section, it really is quite interesting and you can find yourself getting lost for hours (well I do!)




> More than 100 new examples of prehistoric art have been discovered carved into boulders and open bedrock throughout Northumberland and Durham.
> 
> The 5,000-year-old Neolithic carvings of circles, rings and hollowed cups, were uncovered by volunteers.
> 
> One of the most interesting discoveries was an elaborately carved panel on Barningham Moor, near Barnard Castle in County Durham.


 






http://www.themodernantiquarian.com/site/9794/durham_and_northumbria.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2013)

A mate of mine has a copy of the book which is pretty interesting.  You can also download a set of markers for Google Earth too


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2013)

Oohh I didn't know about the markers, I'll have to take a look.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Firky said:


> I love this website, covers all the ancient rock art, stone rings, folklore and other stuff in the country.
> 
> This is the NE section, it really is quite interesting and you can find yourself getting lost for hours (well I do!)
> 
> ...


 
We went to see them ones


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Blocks of flats at Charlestown, Blackley.



Royton.



Oldham civic centre again.



Queen Elizabeth Hall.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Back Of O/M magistrates court & the civic.



Candlelight - Oldham's world famous nightspot. Night should be spelt Nite though. Either way it shows up all yer dubstep nights & squat parties for the emperors clothing they so clearly are.



The Tommyfield in a downpour.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Shops at Hulme Hall Lane/Oldham Rd, Miles Platting.



Sawley Rd estate & Alburn Court M/P.



Church on Varley St M/P.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

The Apollo & Nelson Court, Varley St.



Houses on Droitwich Rd M/P from Oldham Rd. These used to be maisonettes with another two storeys on the top - The bit with the pointy roof was the stairwell which has been incorporated into the house next door. Some stairwells in other blocks were made into skinny one bedroom houses though.



Gunson St flats from Oldham Rd. The block in the foreground is no longer a council block & has had it's name changed from Oldham Court to The Apple Building. The other three blocks are still council though & have been done up not so long ago.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Rodney Court - This was also part of Gunson St estate. this block's been left like this for something approaching twenty years.



Houses off Livesy St, Collyhurst.



Maisonettes and shops at Hamerton Rd Collyhurst. In the process of being emptied prior to demolition.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Mossbrook Court and either Roach or Vauxhall court Collyhurst.



Either Roach or Vauxhall Court.



Maisonettes awaiting demolition.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Shops on Rochdale Rd Collyhurst. There's been a pawnshop here for generations.



Collyhurst Village from Rochdale Rd.



War Memorial, Rochdale Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Hendham Vale from Harpurhey Rd.



Steps off Harpurhey Rd.



Smile Fanny.

Got me feet wet taking that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

The Robin Hood, Cheetham Hill Rd.



Cheetham Hill Rd.



Tree lined avenue, Crumpsall.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Big puddle in Crumpsall.



Making a splash.



Hexagon Tower, Delauneys Rd, Crumpsall. Used to be ICI years ago.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Another.



And another.



Shops at Riverdale, Higher Blackley. The blue one on the end's open.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Riverdale again.



Shops and flats at Plant Hill, Higher Blackley. If there isn't a Plant Hill Mob there should be.


----------



## killer b (Jul 29, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38011
> 
> Candlelight - Oldham's world famous nightspot. Night should be spelt Nite though. Either way it shows up all yer dubstep nights & squat parties for the emperors clothing they so clearly are.


 
i went out clubbing in oldham last year, it was actually a pretty good night out. we didn't end up in the candlelight though


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2013)

Cabaret then?


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> We went to see them ones


 

These are just along the road from me 

Newcastle uni has documented them all: http://rockart.ncl.ac.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2013)

A few more Sunderland pics.  None mundane ones can be found here


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Great set of pics there Frances Lengel. Especially like the gasometer and Yorkshire St
> 
> And Firky, those pictures of Northumberland's countryside are great. They look like a cross between the rolling hills you see in the Tour de France and the Windows XP background. Lovely!
> 
> ...


 
Is that a proper back to back like in Fig 2?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Is that a proper back to back like in Fig 2?
> 
> View attachment 38067


 
It is indeed my good man. I'd never seen them before moving to Leeds. I'm still a bit wow-ed by them What if there's a fire!? One way in and out. Same as a flat, I suppose, but they just seem so mental I struggle to get my head around them.

Hebden Bridge has some interesting houses which I've not seen anywhere else as well: underdwellings. Built on hills, the top two floors are one house facing uphill, the bottom two floors face downhill. Odd.

edit: forgot to say. Nice drawing


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 30, 2013)

One or two I took last night, whilst catching up with an old colleague and having more to drink than is sensible on a Monday night...



The inside of the smallest window in Britain, in what is now the meter cupboard, at the George Hotel.



The outside of the George. The little window is just out of shot to the left.  They've made a superb job of the restoration and the landlord is a very pleasant bloke and evidently knows his business. The pub's doing really well since it reopened, apparently - long may that continue. 



Front of another historic Hull pub, Ye Olde White Hart, seen from the beer garden.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> * snip *
> 
> Hebden Bridge has some interesting houses which I've not seen anywhere else as well: underdwellings. Built on hills, the top two floors are one house facing uphill, the bottom two floors face downhill. Odd.
> 
> * snip *



The good old flying freeholds. An ingenious way of dealing with steep terrain.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

some sterling work here - shame my camera is knackered (and I use a dumbphone, so no camera there)

Will have a go with my ipod touch later


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> some sterling work here - shame my camera is knackered (and I use a dumbphone, so no camera there)
> 
> Will have a go with my ipod touch later



Drawings are an acceptable alternative.


----------



## longdog (Jul 30, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> OK, brace yourselves, actual working industrial coal fired stuff. Mundane back in the 70s but thrillingly unusual these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did some agency driving there for a week and learnt something they don't tell you in your HGV test... Coal dust is VERY slippery when wet.

I drove my eight wheel tipper straight in to the back of another one. There I was, a good 300 metres from the truck in front... A little bit of gentle breaking... WTF!!!! Nothing's happening... Try a bit of cadence breaking... Nope... Try whacking the fucker in reverse and giving it full throttle... ARRRRGH!!! CRUNCH!!!

"Don't worry about it mate" says the driver in front "We all do that at least once a month that's why all of the trucks have their fronts smashed in"


----------



## longdog (Jul 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Being blown up or demolished in a boring way?


 
Blown up and there's another three to go 

We could make a meet out of it. Dynamite and beer, a winning combination.

The problem is they'll most likely bring it down sunday morning which is damned inconsiderate I think. What's wrong with saturday tea time?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

I know - they should plan it for the convenience of the viewing public.


----------



## longdog (Jul 30, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 38073
> 
> Front of another historic Hull pub, Ye Olde White Hart, seen from the beer garden.


 
Technically speaking I'm still on a lifetime ban from that place.

I got shouted at by the landlady for moving a valuable antique chair. I'm not sure how old a chair has to be to be considered a valuable antique but I'm pretty sure Thomas Chippendale didn't craft his fine furniture from MDF. Anyway, I told her not to be such a stupid cow and told one of the 'regulars' to fuck off and mind his own business 

Naturally I finished my pint in one gulp and, with my head held high, I left with a "I've been banned from better places than this". An effect somewhat ruined by having to send my ex back in to reclaim my baccy tin and Zippo


----------



## longdog (Jul 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know - they should plan it for the convenience of the viewing public.


 
Fuck the viewing public, they should plan it for the convenience of us.

I'll write to the council.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

longdog said:


> Fuck the viewing public, they should plan it for the convenience of us.
> 
> I'll write to the council.



Quite right. Don't forget to use green ink in your letter.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2013)

longdog said:


> I got shouted at by the landlady for moving a valuable antique chair. I'm not sure how old a chair has to be to be considered a valuable antique but I'm pretty sure Thomas Chippendale didn't craft his fine furniture from MDF. Anyway, I told her not to be such a stupid cow and told one of the 'regulars' to fuck off and mind his own business


 


Is the middle of a pub really such a sensible place to keep an antique chair anyway?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It is indeed my good man. I'd never seen them before moving to Leeds. I'm still a bit wow-ed by them What if there's a fire!? One way in and out. Same as a flat, I suppose, but they just seem so mental I struggle to get my head around them.
> 
> Hebden Bridge has some interesting houses which I've not seen anywhere else as well: underdwellings. Built on hills, the top two floors are one house facing uphill, the bottom two floors face downhill. Odd.
> 
> edit: forgot to say. Nice drawing


 
Nice one - the washing out front should've given me a bit of a clue. If if was a normal terrace rather than a b2b the washing would've been in the back yard.


----------



## longdog (Jul 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Quite right. Don't forget to use green ink in your letter.


 
And lots of CAPITAL LETTERS underlined seemingly at random


----------



## longdog (Jul 30, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Is the middle of a pub really such a sensible place to keep an antique chair anyway?


 
Well quite.

The fact they'd put it where it was also getting scorched by the fire somewhat undermined the claims of antiquity.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

longdog said:


> And lots of CAPITAL LETTERS underlined seemingly at random


 
_A_n*D* _IN_ _*diFferENT*_ foNt sIZes _*anD*_ _styLEs_.

All the best nutters take the time to *PROPERLY* craft their letters like this!  

Bloody hell, that took me ages to keep changing the colours and fonts!

I had a 150 page letter sent to me at work from a loon once, although thankfully typed.  But random font changes like this which made it somewhat hard to read - took hours ploughing through it with a marker pen to work out what on earth it was on about.  But the hand-written ones from the crazies are without doubt the best.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2013)

A few from a trip to the sorting office 




























[/url


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Lakeland Court shops, Langley.



Original Langley street sign with some newish private houses in the background.



Shops and flats on Windemere Rd, Langley.



Windemere Rd.



Houses off Windemere Rd looking all leafy and suburban.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Queensway, Rochdale.



Arrow Mill, Queensway.



Chimbley.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

Bare, near/in Morecambe


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Shops at Balderstone, Rochdale. Wandrus Hardware used to be called The Wandrus Stores and has been there since the 1930's apparently. I wonder if it's name was meant to be The Wondrous Stores - A lot of people couldn't read and write that well in those days.



Roller City, Rochdale - An eighties institution, recently re-opened.



Odd name for a close - Kirkholt, Rochdale.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

Roller City.

Ahhh, the 80s....all Mandate and love bites...ahem...so I heard anyway


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Halfpenny Bridge, Rochdale.



High Level Rd.





Oldham Rd from High Level.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Rochdale rooftops from High Level. The spire's the old fire station & the dome's St John's (pronounced "sinjunns") Church. St John's isn't really pronounced sinjunns btw.



Richard St from High Level with College Bank flats in the backround.



Stairs off Milkstone Rd, R/dale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Sinjunns church, Maclure Rd Rochdale.



Haji Cash n Carry, corner of Tweedale St and another street I don't know the name of.



The Navigation, Drake St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Drake St, Rochdale. The space age looking tower's the council offices - Due for demolition in the not too distant future.



Catholic Club, Anne St. A fun night out for a callow sixteen year old tripping on acid when it's packed out with old timers having a sing song round the old joanna NYE 89/90.



Freehold flats, Rochdale.



And again.



And once more with feeling.

And that's where the battery went. i wanted to get some more of the Dale. Never mind though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

Frances. are College Bank flats known as the Seven Sisters?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

Blimey - are they knocking the Black Box down too!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Frances. are College Bank flats known as the Seven Sisters?



Are those the row of tower blocks right by the edge of town?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Frances. are College Bank flats known as the Seven Sisters?


 
Yeah, the seven sisters or sometimes the more prosaic "town flats".

And yeah, the bus station and the black box are getting the old heave-ho.

E2a yes, those ones farmerbarleymow


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

Blimey - all change then huh.

farmer - yep - they're the ones


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

Ta. I used to work in an office which faced them about 15 years ago.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you go in the Madison Square pub?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't remember to be honest - too long ago. I worked about a day a week in Rochdale and went to a few but no idea of names.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 30, 2013)

I went in Madisons a few times - Didn't it become some sort of pound a pint gaffe in the 90's?


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 30, 2013)

longdog said:


> I did some agency driving there for a week and learnt something they don't tell you in your HGV test... Coal dust is VERY slippery when wet.
> 
> I drove my eight wheel tipper straight in to the back of another one. There I was, a good 300 metres from the truck in front... A little bit of gentle breaking... WTF!!!! Nothing's happening... Try a bit of cadence breaking... Nope... Try whacking the fucker in reverse and giving it full throttle... ARRRRGH!!! CRUNCH!!!
> 
> "Don't worry about it mate" says the driver in front "We all do that at least once a month that's why all of the trucks have their fronts smashed in"


 
Yeah, I know how slippery coal dust is from playing on slag heaps in my childhood. I have the bluey-black scars on my knees to prove it to this day. That site looked mental from the canal - not sure my ideal working environment...


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ta. I used to work in an office which faced them about 15 years ago.


I also worked in Rochdale at a similar time. I live reasonably close but I have never set foot in the town centre since the day I left. It is a place of no redeeming features at all (although I believe Hitler had a fetish for the town hall). 

My normally mundane Pennine street has been transformed into this: (not my pic)


I spose I should go and check on the house or something.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm planning on having a wander round Trafford Park this weekend if any of the Manchester lot fancy coming along. General plan to start around Old Trafford and head into the park, and pick up transport back either from the Trafford Centre or Eccles. 

Should be some good dull sites to photograph.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2013)

Two I took whilst walking into town yesterday:



Central Library, at the top of Albion Street. The big stone building behind it was originally a bank AFAIK. By the time I started going out round Hull in the mid-90s it was a seedy bar with girls dancing in cages, and it then went through various other incarnations including as a gay club.  I had a few good nights in there but there wasn't really the demand for such a big club in addition to Fuel and the other gay places in town, and it didn't last long.  Now been turned into a boutique hotel of some sort.



End of Jameson Street.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2013)

longdog said:


> Technically speaking I'm still on a lifetime ban from that place.


 
Only in the old landlady's head, and she ain't there any more.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 38138



Now there's a stark contrast between the very mundane and a nice old building. The difference couldn't be more abrupt.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 31, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I went in Madisons a few times - Didn't it become some sort of pound a pint gaffe in the 90's?


 
 Oh I can't remember, I went in in the early 90's.
Used to nip in after I'd been to the shooting range on the other side of Rochdale.
Got thrown out once for sticking Mandinka by Sinead O'Connor on the video-jukebox 8 or 9 times in a row and dancing like a twat (midday on a Saturday)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 31, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> I also worked in Rochdale at a similar time. I live reasonably close but I have never set foot in the town centre since the day I left. It is a place of no redeeming features at all (although I believe Hitler had a fetish for the town hall).
> 
> My normally mundane Pennine street has been transformed into this: (not my pic)
> View attachment 38132
> ...


 

I used to live in Todmorden - looks a right mess on the telly


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Oh I can't remember, I went in in the early 90's.
> Used to nip in after I'd been to the shooting range on the other side of Rochdale.
> Got thrown out once for sticking Mandinka by Sinead O'Connor on the video-jukebox 8 or 9 times in a row and dancing like a twat (midday on a Saturday)



Two questions: 

Were you carrying a gun? And were you shitfaced hence dancing like a twat?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> I also worked in Rochdale at a similar time. I live reasonably close but I have never set foot in the town centre since the day I left. It is a place of no redeeming features at all (although I believe Hitler had a fetish for the town hall).
> 
> My normally mundane Pennine street has been transformed into this: (not my pic)
> View attachment 38132
> ...


 
What's happened in Oddmorden?

E2a - Just googled. Flash flooding apparently. Not so good. Hope your house is ok. And everyone elses.

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/news/10581823.Floods_cause__sheer_devastation__to_Todmorden/



> A TOWN was left under a foot and a half of water after flash floods ripped up roads.
> Homes were damaged when water gushed through Todmorden on Monday.
> A resident described the flood as causing ‘sheer devastation’ which led to a bridge collapsing at the bottom of Bacup Road and all roads in and out of Todmorden were closed.


 

Further e2a - Rochdale folk will have you believe that the Luftwaffe didn't bomb the dale coz Hitler liked the town hall. The truth is there were few targets worth bombing in Rochdale and there's no evidence to suggest old Adolf had even heard of Rochdale, never mind the town hall. Rochdale just wasn't important enough to bomb.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 31, 2013)

Poor old Rochdale. Still, I hear they are finally planning to uncover the river and the hidden bridge etc which should at least make it look nicer. Somewhere to drown oneself I guess. 

farmerbarleymow if in Trafford Park, for a bit of contrast make sure you check out the eco park. Hidden gem.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

I read somewhere that the River Roche in the centre of town is the longest (or widest) culvert in the country. That might be complete nonsense though. 

Thanks for the tip about the eco park - will try and find it.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 31, 2013)

Think I heard it was the widest bridge, before it was covered. Or something. 

The eco park is lake road I think. Ages since I went. The only remnant (apart from the wall next to the ship canal) of the original Trafford Park estate.


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2013)

you made me read about culverts  lazythursday is right according to wiki though http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_Roch


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 31, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Were you carrying a gun? And were you shitfaced hence dancing like a twat?


 
No and maybe.

I never owned my own gun (used the range guns) and I don't have to have had a drink to dance like a twat


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

Gun nut eh? : hmmm:


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 31, 2013)

a flirtation


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 31, 2013)

I think a certain Tory peer has been reading this thread  

http://www.theguardian.com/media/greenslade/2013/jul/31/newcastle-georgeosborne


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> a flirtation



That's what you hear in trials of people who've gone postal.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 31, 2013)

Lancaster Bus Station


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the bus station - nice cathedral-like roof which makes a change from the usual boring bus stations.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Luc CS - The guy who writes this is older than I am. Still putting in the work though. Nice one. This is on the Rochdale canal at Castleton. I only came down here looking for somewhere to have a piss.



This fairly distinctive design of council house is quite common around Rochdale. These ones are on Roch Valley Way.



Tin prefabs on Roch Valley Way.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

This house on War Office Rd, Bamford blew up yesterday.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...three-occupants-escape-rochdale-house-5384407


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Bamford is the posh part of Rochdale.



Cool looking house in Bamford.



Castle off Bury Rd, Bamford.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Yard at Hanson Springs, Mellor St Rochdale.



Gasworks from Mellor St.



Bridge from the bus station car park to Yorkshire St, Rochdale.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

A splendid name for a road.  Shame about the incident though, but good that it seems no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Rochdale bus station.



Inside the bus station.



Council offices aka the black box from the bus stn.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

The glass bridge.



Bus stn/car park from the Wheatsheaf shopping centre.



Yorkshire St R/dale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Nother one of Yorkshire St.



Market from the Exchange shopping centre car park.



Toad Lane - Birthplace of the Co-Op.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Yorkshire St again.



The bombastic nonsense that is Rochdale's town hall. If you believe the hype, Hitler wanted to ship this over to Germany brick by fucking brick.



Town Hall Square steps. When the town hall clock strikes twelve, the challenge is to run up these, stepping on every step before the clock finishes chiming.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Fountain near the steps.



Town from the fountain.



Town hall again. We used to get up on the roof via a fire escape at the back when we were on acid. Behind those rampart things there's all wooden walkway efforts.

And I had to sack it off there coz I was soaked to the skin & didn't have a coat. Plus the camera kept steaming up.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A splendid name for a road. Shame about the incident though, but good that it seems no one was seriously hurt.


 
Yeah, I wouldn't have posted it had anyone been seriously injured - I was in two minds as it is coz of the guy who's arm was broken. Don't wanna look like some sort of ghoul.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't have posted it had anyone been seriously injured - I was in two minds as it is coz of the guy who's arm was broken. Don't wanna look like some sort of ghoul.


 
A broken arm is nowt nowadays though, so nowt to fret about.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38208
> 
> Town hall again. We used to get up on the roof via a fire escape at the back when we were on acid. Behind those rampart things there's all wooden walkway efforts.
> 
> And I had to sack it off there coz I was soaked to the skin & didn't have a coat. Plus the camera kept steaming up.


 
That's a fantastic building!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> That's a fantastic building!


 
To me it sums up all that's wrong with Rochdale. The rest of the town's falling down but never mind coz they've got this overblown town hall - And that would've been true at the time it was built too. Yes, I'm a miserable twat.


----------



## longdog (Jul 31, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Only in the old landlady's head, and she ain't there any more.


 
This is almost certainly true but it more fun to imagine there is a secret dossier handed down from one landlord to another giving descriptions of the miscreants, length of bans, nature of transgression and so on. 

Description: Big, miserable looking.

Ban length: Life no parole

Offence: Moved chair


----------



## The Boy (Aug 1, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38200
> 
> Toad Lane - Birthplace of the Co-Op.


 
Not quite worth the trip to Rochdale from South Manc, but nice enough.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2013)

It is YORKSHIRE DAY today btw!!


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2013)

Ginger persons 

I thought that was an urban myth like EU laws against the word blackboard?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> Ginger persons
> 
> I thought that was an urban myth like EU laws against the word blackboard?


someone's taking the piss!
"ginger ladies stand up and be counted.. no discrimination here!"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> Ginger persons
> 
> I thought that was an urban myth like EU laws against the word blackboard?


 
Look at the small writing beneath.  Either a terribly right-on place, or a piss take.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh now I see it!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Skip thing having some sort of stuff dropped into it at Lees's brewery, Greengate. The stuff isn't sand, there's steam coming off it & it smelt all brewery-ish.



Wastewater processing plant, Royton.



Water place again.



Some octagons near the water place.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Water place.



Off middleton Rd, royton.



Bought maisonette, Middleton Rd, Royton.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Mill off Holden Fold Lane, Royton.



Little industrial unit at TwoBridges Rd, Newhey. Newhey is a little villagey sort of place between Shaw and Rochdale.



Ex works, Shaw Rd, Newhey.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Newhey terminus.



Huddersfield Rd, Newhey.



Huddersfield Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Hudddersfield Rd again - The pub's called the Bird in Hand, there's another Bird in Hand about a hundred yards down the road. This is known as the top bird, the other one's the bottom bird.



Babbling brook, Huddersfield Rd. Dropped me camera here & it landed about an inch away from a piece of dogshite. Still, I could've always washed it in the brook.



Wrecked sheds.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 1, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38260
> 
> Skip thing having some sort of stuff dropped into it at Lees's brewery, Greengate. The stuff isn't sand, there's steam coming off it & it smelt all brewery-ish.


 
Possibly mash destined for pig food?  No idea what they do with brewery waste, but guess they sell every bit of it they can.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Brum brum, Huddersfield Rd.



Goat on a hillside & some chicken sheds from Huddersfield Rd.



Shaw Rd from the metrolink station, Huddersfield Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Newhey history.



Approaching Milnrow along Newhey Rd. Milnrow's the next place along towards Rochdale.



Nice looking side of a house, Milnrow.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Shops off Dale St, Milnrow.



Milnrow WMC



Dale St, Milnrow. dale St's the main drag.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Engineering place off Clifton St Milnrow.



Clifton St



Minky, Clifton St. I worked here for a few weeks sometime in hte early 90's.



A peek inside Minky - I wanted to go a bit further in but there were guys just on the other side of the door.



The Bobbin, Milnrow - Used to be the Tim Bobbin.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Waithlands Rd, Rochdale - These houses used to have corrugated asbestos rooves & the whole estate was known as Tintown.



Newbold is an area of Rochdale, so it's not nappy warriors who are also both new and bold.



Street between Drake St & Molesworth St, Rochdale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Inside yet another workplace, Rochdale. When you've not worked for a while, you tend to forget about the realities of spending forty odd hours a week in gaffes like this.



Summer St - It would've looked better if it was raining.



Drake St toward Rochdale centre.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Drake St looking t'other way.



Champness Hall, drake St.



Falinge flats, Rochdale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Falinge again.



And again.



Falinge stairwell.



Bucolic Falinge in bloom. Whenever the daily mail want to do a story about Britain on benefits, nine times out of ten they come here. Central & Falinge ward has the highest percentage of the population on benefits in England. Or something. Thing is though, central & Falinge is a big area, it's not just these flats & Rochdale has a lot more hostels and halfway houses than other Mcr satellite towns, most of which are in the C&F ward. Given that most of the people in these hostels will be on benefit, that tends to skew the figures a bit. The papers never mention that though, they just like to show loads of moody pics of the flats


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Entrance to Underwood, College Bank. Most of the blocks in Rochdale have one word names like this one. It wouldn't have killed them to call it Underwood House/Court/Point/Tower or something. It seems somehow mean spirited just giving it a one word name.



The Esplenade with the council offices in the background.



War Memorial.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Bandstand, Broadfield park, Rochdale.



Street overlooking the park.



Castlemere St, Deeplish.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 1, 2013)

Back to civilisation - Harpurhey Baths, Rochdale Rd, Mcr.



Just for farmer b. Tanya Hide, Moston Lane.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38313
> 
> Just for farmer b. Tanya Hide, Moston Lane.


 
Thank you! 

Glad to see the bad pun tan is still open.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 2, 2013)

Three more taken in Kingston Square whilst I was walking home the other day.



Kingston Court. When I first moved to Hull in 2000 the old part of the frontage was just propped up with baulks of timber, the building behind it having (I presume) been destroyed in an air raid. It was worked into this development of flats a few years ago.  Note the people in wedding garb standing outside the hotel on the right - it's quite a posh little place and popular for weddings.  AFAIK the bigger-name actors who appear at New Theatre often stay there too.



From the same spot, looking back towards Worship Street. The big white building on the left started life as the Assembly Rooms in 1831; now it's the New Theatre.



The Maltings - part of the old Hull Brewery and now offices - and then the main Catholic church to the left, looking up towards Albion Street.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 2, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> I also worked in Rochdale at a similar time. I live reasonably close but I have never set foot in the town centre since the day I left. It is a place of no redeeming features at all (although I believe Hitler had a fetish for the town hall).
> 
> My normally mundane Pennine street has been transformed into this: (not my pic)
> View attachment 38132
> ...


Is that Walsden?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38268
> 
> Mill off Holden Fold Lane, Royton.
> 
> ...


Frances, I don't think I've ever been to Newhey but my dad was born there. That stone with the carved history text is interesting. I like your photos. Grim and a bit brutal but that's the north hey! Some lovely scenery amongst all the photos too. Rochdale and Hull are both close to some wonderful countryside


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Is that Walsden?


 
yep it is there. Funny, I found a pic on some heritage site a few years ago showing really similar destruction on the same street in the 1930s. Don't trap streams under roads, it doesn't work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2013)

A few snaps from Gateshead this morning. 

Back of the Co-op. This area has recently been opened up as part of the town centre redevelopment. 





He Olde Fleece





Moon and Sixpence 



[





Regents Court





Curleys





Furniture shops









Computer House 





Outdoor seating


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2013)

Back of the Law Courts





Matalan













Flyover


----------



## longdog (Aug 3, 2013)

Mundane shopping precinct.




Very mundane toilets. It's hard to believe even the most dyed-in-the-wool brutalist architect ever thought that had any design merit to it whatsoever.




Dreadful pun. The owner of the shop got done for 'stickering' every lamp-post in Hull but rather than accept the £60 FPN with good grace
She came out with some cock and bull story about somebody stealing her stickers and blah, blah, blah. The court didn't believe her and neither did anyone else.




Prospect street. Home to charity shops, over-priced domestic appliance shops (No credit checks and only your entire income for life gets you this wanky cooker that you can get at half the price in Argos) and instant loan shops.




A gate-post which is pretty much all that remains of the old botanical (or is it zoological) gardens on Spring Bank. There was one on one side of the road and the other was on the other but I can't remember which was which. There's a cluster of three pubs on the corner called The Botanical, The Zoological and The Polar Bear, supposedly named after an unfortunate beast kept in the Victorian menagerie.




A mundane alley.


----------



## longdog (Aug 3, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A few snaps from Gateshead this morning.
> 
> Computer House



Do you think somebody had the idea that 'Computer House' was an edgy and futuristic name when they built it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2013)

longdog said:


> Do you think somebody had the idea that 'Computer House' was an edgy and futuristic name when they built it?


 
Probably


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2013)

longdog said:


> View attachment 38404
> 
> Very mundane toilets. It's hard to believe even the most dyed-in-the-wool brutalist architect ever thought that had any design merit to it whatsoever.
> .


And I believe also very close to the place where I got a very panicked phone call one night after you had been escorted from the club, and s rang me because she couldn't get you to respond to her and you were flaked on the floor.

Mid way through me asking her what had you done that night, and her taking ages to get what I meant, you sat up, clocked the phone and shouted "fucking love you aqua" and passed out on the floor again

I reassured her you were fine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2013)

I took loads of pictures today so will sort through them tomorrow and post any that are suitably mundane/quirky. Got one of what might be related to the Flying Spaghetti Monster. 

However, these two are a starter for ten. This is one of several signs in this part of town, as automatic bollards are in the road closing it to everything apart from the free shuttle buses. Cars do try to get through by tailgating the buses, and they get speared as the bollards rise - happened loads of times since the restrictions were put in place, and the drivers often whinge about there being no signs while pedestrians point and laugh and take photos.

I heard of one not too long ago when it was a police armed response unit getting speared. Oops! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...f-squad-car-in-traffic-bollard-collision.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2013)

And this man was trying to save us all from the heinous sin of having sexual thoughts. He was banging on about people in the street going home and having sexual thoughts in their bedroom, and getting up to no good. 

I bet he is just sexually frustrated, as why else would you go on about other peoples' sex lives (or dirty thoughts). 

It must have been 'save the deviants from sin day' today in Manchester, as there was another one further up the street banging on about the same nonsense. We must all be hopeless lust filled perverts in Manchester so they need to send reinforcements from the god squad to save us from our beastly desires. 



Oh, and isn't that a tattoo I can see on his left arm? Isn't that forbidden in Leviticus 19:28? Well that's him consigned to the flames.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38207
> 
> Town from the fountain..


 

Is that still Barclays in the middle?  Used to work there mid to late 90's


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Is that still Barclays in the middle? Used to work there mid to late 90's


 
Didn't there also used to be a branch of HSBC in one of the old stone buildings facing the Esplanade too?  I remember going in there I think when I work there back in the late 90s.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 3, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Is that still Barclays in the middle? Used to work there mid to late 90's


 
Yeah, that's still Barclays. And there was an HSBC, can't remember exactly where though.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2013)

Spring Bank. The unusual thing about this row of shops is that none of them are closed...



A place with an even more edge name than Computer House - Telephone House!



Corner of Anne Street and Carr Lane.



Roper Street.



Trundle Street, on the left, had a bad reputation in the nineteenth century; Waterhouse Lane, up which this is looking, has an even worse one now. Even though the red light district was moved on several years ago.


Princes Quay car park.



A street. So mundane I can't be arsed finding out its name, but it's at the bottom of Waterhouse Lane, off Castle Street.  *edit* It's Myton Street.



Princes Dock side, from Castle Street.



Part of the marina. Originally this was Railway Dock, opened in 1846, one of the first rail-connected docks in the country.



Statue by the marina.


----------



## longdog (Aug 3, 2013)

aqua said:


> And I believe also very close to the place where I got a very panicked phone call one night after you had been escorted from the club, and s rang me because she couldn't get you to respond to her and you were flaked on the floor.
> 
> Mid way through me asking her what had you done that night, and her taking ages to get what I meant, you sat up, clocked the phone and shouted "fucking love you aqua" and passed out on the floor again
> 
> I reassured her you were fine


 
That's not strictly accurate as I never actually passed out on the floor. I passed out and I ended up on the floor but not simultaneously. I do have some dignity you know 

Other than that it's a fairly accurate account.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2013)

Humber Street Sesh.





No idea who this lot were, but they had a few people dancing with their bonkers Russian folk tunes.









Scenery was quite good out today. 



 



Lovely old buildings on Wellington Street.



Bogs. How much more mundane can you get? Except they were right by the heavy metal/teenagers with acne stage.



Interesting area of town, the fruit market, right down to its multi-language road signs directing Italian and Spanish lorry drivers to a fruit market that was moved nearer the docks years ago. Large bits of the old market area are nigh-on derelict - empty wholesalers' warehouses - and the regeneration plan was canned when the recession began to bite, but a load of galleries, performance spaces, a microbrewery and a few other things have sprung up round there in the last few years. It's endearingly, creatively scruffy these days. I like it.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2013)

Queueing for a pint.



Looking eastwards along Humber Street, with the tidal barrier in the background.



I liked this, on the wall of Martin's Alley.



A quiet spot, near the Minerva.

 

Artsy place's wall.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 3, 2013)

longdog said:


> I do have some dignity you know


 
yeah right bollocks


----------



## longdog (Aug 4, 2013)

Random mundane drain just up the road from Chez Doggy.




Unbelievably hideous new school up the road from me. Part of Hull's ongoing quest to turn many failing schools in to one enormous failing school.




Random mundane Tesco on Hall Road.




Random mundane Rolls Royce. It had certainly seen better days, its engine rattled like a bag of knackers and its tax appeared to have expired in 1996 but way cooler than one that had been cosseted and fawned over like an only child.




Could this be the biggest Poundland in the country?




There are quite a few pubs where you stick to the carpet but this is the only one I've ever been in where you stick to the walls. Me and Roadie went in there a few years ago to watch a friend of a friend's band, the beer was warm and came in cans, the toilets were indescribable and what I took to be blue paint on the walls turned out to be some strange form of fungal growth no white man had seen before.

If ever you hear the expression 'friends in low places'... This is it.


----------



## longdog (Aug 4, 2013)

I have no idea what this is.




The best way to see a church... From inside a pub.




The security who I delighted in taking the piss out of whist reminding them they had fuck all power to do anything.




Cisterns, cisterns, never were there such devoted cisterns.




Were you ever in Quebec, launchin' timber on the deck, where you'll break your bleedin', neck riding on a donkey.




A crowd. A crowd that led me to having to explain the whole Lolita / Gothic-lolita / Brolita sub-culture to Roadie who was somewhat shocked until I pointed out it was a Japanese thing and they're all (racial stereotype) barking fucking mad 




Somebody painting a portrait of me.


----------



## longdog (Aug 4, 2013)

My but that's a long stiff weapon you've got between your legs.




Errrrrrrrrrrrrr......



Arty picture of cobbles.




Getting fruity 




And finally... Hull man takes photo in shopping centre without security gorillas calling the police because they think you're a terrorist or a paedophile. Seriously... They have done this more than once... Tossers.

And that concludes Saturday's work.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice photos bro  I look forward to the grand tour when I come to see you some time.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 38441
> 
> Oh, and isn't that a tattoo I can see on his left arm? Isn't that forbidden in Leviticus 19:28? Well that's him consigned to the flames.


 
Why is it that so many of the young religious types are really rather cute ... including, round here, some of the Mormons?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 4, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Nice photos bro  I look forward to the grand tour when I come to see you some time.


 
I actually said to Doggy yesterday that it'd have been nice to have invited some people up to Hull this weekend.  I reckon you'd have enjoyed Humber Street Sesh: there was some good music and the rest going on, and the atmosphere was really nice. It was properly busy, though.  It took more than half an hour to get a drink in the Minerva - the pub you and I had lunch in - at one point...


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 4, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> I actually said to Doggy yesterday that it'd have been nice to have invited some people up to Hull this weekend. I reckon you'd have enjoyed Humber Street Sesh: there was some good music and the rest going on, and the atmosphere was really nice. It was properly busy, though. It took more than half an hour to get a drink in the Minerva - the pub you and I had lunch in - at one point...


Was that the pub overlooking the river? I liked it there!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 4, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Was that the pub overlooking the river? I liked it there!


 
That's the one.  It's had a bit of a refurb and a new - and much better - landlord has taken it on since we went in.  Great pub.


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 4, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> That's the one. It's had a bit of a refurb and a new - and much better - landlord has taken it on since we went in. Great pub.


It did seem a bit down at heel and should be a brilliant pub given the location, so that's good to hear. We'll go there again sometime


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 4, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Why is it that so many of the young religious types are really rather cute ... including, round here, some of the Mormons?


 
I'm afraid to say he was the first one I've seen who is even vaguely non-minger. Some of the Mormons are passable, but come across as slightly weird - don't see many of them about in town any more though. The rest of the street preacher types are mingers, with various looks such as frustrated, insane, bitter and hateful or just downright miserable.


----------



## longdog (Aug 4, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Nice photos bro  I look forward to the grand tour when I come to see you some time.


 
Aye 

But no taking pictures. This is our northern town so find your own 





_pH_ said:


> It did seem a bit down at heel and should be a brilliant pub given the location, so that's good to hear. We'll go there again sometime


 
The accepted (more or less) story is that the last landlord dropped a bollock and forgot to get the necessary licences for selling food outside / selling beer outside / getting an extension on hours / whatever and missed out on a day that would've kept him going for months. Yesterday they must have been raking it in.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 4, 2013)

Technical issues, thats as good as i can be bothered with


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2013)

mundane if you believe chapeltown's rep 



tried to find out what happened. told 'an incident'. er, yeah. clearly.

i've always said this place reminds me a little bit of brixton. except the police tape's a far less frequent occurrence


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 4, 2013)

A stabbing or shooting?  Your job is to find out and tell us!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2013)

Anything to do with this? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-23567066


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2013)

kinell.
looks like it 

(didn't think of googling it - been a bit preoccupied  )

hope she's ok.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 4, 2013)

Poor woman - hope she is OK and recovers in hospital.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 5, 2013)

mundane building that's falling down





 mundane sarnie shop around the corner


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 5, 2013)

My checkpoint marshalling a fell race up on Derwent Edge on Friday night. It was over an hour before a soul turned up. Bliss.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

These odd things were dotted around town at the weekend as part of the gardening festival that's going on. Strange, and I don't know what they are actually supposed to be. Flowers perhaps?

But I think they are definitely modelled on the Flying Spaghetti Monster (blessed be His Noodly Appendage).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

Piccadilly Gardens - the ugliness carefully disguised with a picnic as part of the festival, with lots of interesting world food stalls dotted around. Very busy, and smelt lovely with the cooking smells.



What a hideous colour this camper van is!



That's a proper BBQ. I felt sorry for the poor bloke running it as he must have been boiling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

Back alley off St Anne's Square.  The flowers were storage for a flower stall in the square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

Boring Arndale Centre, with original 'toilet' office block behind.



This is the very dull corridor between M & S and Selfridges, which they have made exactly no effort to make it look interesting. I like the lifts though.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 38643


omg want.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

Part of the festival in Exchange Square. They've brought in trees to make it more garden-like...



...and then ruin the effect by dumping rubbish on the pavement. This seems to be a habit in the city centre, with piles of bags all over the place, presumably for collection later by the council. But it looks a bloody mess, and inevitably the bags dribble and leave sections of pavement with ominous black stains. Sort it out MCC!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

These are supposed to be the oldest pubs in Manchester, on Exchange Square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

I didn't know you could get fish and chips delivered by bike.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

This is inside the Corn Exchange, a grand old building that after the IRA bomb was done up into an up-market shopping centre which doesn't seem to have worked very well.  It was totally dead inside, lots of empty units and barely a soul in there.  A shame.

I had the same experience longdog mentioned - I was in there taking pictures for quite a while (about 90 odd in all), and it was only as I was about to leave that a security guard said I'm not allowed to take pictures inside.  Erm, a bit late matey!  He said it was because of terrorism - despite it being open to the public so hardly a secret location. Probably the owners just being paranoid.  He didn't make a big deal of it though, so a good bloke.



 
And why on earth did they insert this thing in such a nice space!  A coffee shop that probably doesn't get that much trade given the number of people inside the shopping centre.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> These are supposed to be the oldest pubs in Manchester, on Exchange Square.


 
I've eaten at the one on the right.  Can't remember what the food was like, just that it was really really busy


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

i've been in the black and white one and it was really nice  was a fair while ago, tbf.

i have never been to the corn exchange - might have a looksee next time in up taht way.
is affleck's palace still going, btw?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> These are supposed to be the oldest pubs in Manchester, on Exchange Square.


 
sort of.

although they have been moved (about 300 m according to this) since i visited manchester regularly...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've eaten at the one on the right. Can't remember what the food was like, just that it was really really busy


 
They always seem to be do a good trade but they do have a great location so not surprising.  A bit too busy on sunny afternoons though. 



tufty79 said:


> i've been in the black and white one and it was really nice  was a fair while ago, tbf.
> 
> i have never been to the corn exchange - might have a looksee next time in up taht way.
> is affleck's palace still going, btw?


 
Afflecks is still there, recently done up I think after it was saved from closure.  Not been in for donkeys so no idea what it's like inside these days.



Puddy_Tat said:


> sort of.
> 
> although they have been moved (about 300 m according to this) since i visited manchester regularly...


 
They've had a bit of an eventful life as buildings don't generally get carted about like that.  Glad they've survived though, and they are in the right place now next to the Corn Exchange and Cathedral.  That shopping centre they were in before was truly hideous - thank god it had to be demolished after the bomb.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 5, 2013)

Quite pleasing to see shiny upmarket capitalism failing but not for the building or the people who work in it I guess. Really interesting pics. I too remember the old pub being extremely busy (and lacking a decent cider as I recall although it was a good while ago I was there) Prefer the Northern Quarter.
Been on holiday in Shropshire so lots of mundane Midlands pictures but no Northern ones...Have one from the Midlands just to be controversial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/quote]


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That shopping centre they were in before was truly hideous - thank god it had to be demolished after the bomb.


 
indeed.  it would have qualified for 'mundane' in a lot of ways.

(not my photo - one lifted from Flickr)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

They were in a centre over Corporation Street from the Arndale (which as you rightly say, was grim before the bomb), in this 'beautiful' building.  None of these are my pics.











And this was them part way through this place being built, after they'd been jacked up to reach the right floor level as the then new centre. Leaving after chucking out time looked a bit precarious...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2013)

yes - thought i'd seen the photo of the two pubs in the middle of a building site picture before.

and yuk.  i'd forgotten just how uninspiring the old arndale centre was.

my first reaction on finding them in the middle of a crappy concrete shopping centre was along the lines of "wtf?"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my first reaction on finding them in the middle of a crappy concrete shopping centre was along the lines of "wtf?"


 
Me too!  That the planners thought that they would sit comfortably in such a shitty concrete centre is incomprehensible.  They must have been on drugs.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 5, 2013)

I w





farmerbarleymow said:


> They were in a centre over Corporation Street from the Arndale (which as you rightly say, was grim before the bomb), in this 'beautiful' building. None of these are my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to have this as a massive framed photo on my wall


----------



## longdog (Aug 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I had the same experience longdog mentioned - I was in there taking pictures for quite a while (about 90 odd in all), and it was only as I was about to leave that a security guard said I'm not allowed to take pictures inside. Erm, a bit late matey! He said it was because of terrorism - despite it being open to the public so hardly a secret location. Probably the owners just being paranoid. He didn't make a big deal of it though, so a good bloke.


 
The funny thing was that following the St Stephen's centre logic their own brochure would've been a terrorist's handbook. Maps, photographs, opening hours and so on 

Paranoia is a wonderful thing ain't it?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

longdog said:


> The funny thing was that following the St Stephen's centre logic their own brochure would've been a terrorist's handbook. Maps, photographs, opening hours and so on
> 
> Paranoia is a wonderful thing ain't it?


 
I know - it seems like a lame reason.  Although for the Corn Exchange, the IRA bomb did actually go off about 50 yards away, so they sort of have a basis for the paranoia.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2013)

Get Carter (the original, not the shite remake) on ITV4 just now.  Lots of northern mundaneness there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Get Carter (the original, not the shite remake) on ITV4 just now. Lots of northern mundaneness there


 
I'm a luddite who doesn't have a telly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm a luddite who doesn't have a telly.


 
A lot of the locations have been covered here already anyway


----------



## longdog (Aug 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm a luddite who doesn't have a telly.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 6, 2013)

longdog said:


>


so am i


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 6, 2013)

blairsh said:


> View attachment 38531
> 
> Technical issues, thats as good as i can be bothered with


 

wth does "Don't Skid on a Kid" Mean?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> wth does "Don't Skid on a Kid" Mean?


 
It means don't drive over a child in your vehicle


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It means don't drive over a child in your vehicle


 

Wow


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> Wow


In Northern England,  life is tough.  But for kids under skids,  their struggle is over.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> In Northern England, life is tough. But for kids under skids, their struggle is over.


 

good to know...that cheerful reminder really seems to be effective


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm a luddite who doesn't have a telly.


 
Nowadays, it's Luddites who still watch tv. 

This is a great thread. I'm enjoying photos of places I've heard about but never seen before.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2013)

*Chandless Estate, Gateshead*


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 6, 2013)

two from leeds last night.
sorry i've not posted much pics recently - i haven't been getting out. hopefully fixing that a bit again.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 6, 2013)

One more from Saturday:



Posterngate, on the edge of the Old Town.

I had to nip up to the university today, so a few pics from round the campus:



New Business School site, in the old Humberside Poly campus.



Library to the left.



Mainly labs in this building, I think.



Fenner Building.



Drama school to the left, student union in the background.


Wilberforce Building.



Taylor Court. I lived here back in 2000-1, before getting my own flat.



Cranbrook Avenue. The university owns most of these houses and lets them out to second- and third-year undergraduates. A mate of mine used to do casual work cleaning them over the summer vacation, and regaled us all with tales of the things he found - among them, under the bed of the bed of that year's football team captain, a large pile of unwashed and suspiciously stiff socks...



Falmouth Street. Deep student territory. Probably half of the houses in the side streets at this end of Newland Avenue are rented to students, and the shop frontages in the foreground are two of the many letting agencies in the area.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

The denizens of Leeds need to go and take pictures of the uni campus, as the concrete building their are extremely mundane. The terraces up by the old Burtons factory in Harehills would be good as they are very boring. I used to work at that factory many many moons ago. 

...calling Fez909 and tufty79...


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The denizens of Leeds need to go and take pictures of the uni campus, as the concrete building their are extremely mundane. The terraces up by the old Burtons factory in Harehills would be good as they are very boring. I used to work at that factory many many moons ago.
> 
> ...calling Fez909 and tufty79...


I might do it tomorrow if it doesn't rain. It's a bit awkward for me to get to unless I'm on my bike and I'm feeling a bit fair-weather cyclist lately


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I might do it tomorrow if it doesn't rain. It's a bit awkward for me to get to unless I'm on my bike and I'm feeling a bit fair-weather cyclist lately


 
Its going to be fine tomorrow, so no excuses! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644688


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its going to be fine tomorrow, so no excuses!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644688


 
Well there we go. I'm on it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well there we go. I'm on it.


 
Speedy young fez, zipping around the campus and onwards to Harehills on a mundane quest.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Speedy young fez, zipping around the campus and onwards to Harehills on a mundane quest.


 
I never said anything about Harehills  I don't even know where that is! No, I shall cover the Uni grounds and get some nice brutalist architecture pics


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I never said anything about Harehills  I don't even know where that is! No, I shall cover the Uni grounds and get some nice brutalist architecture pics


 
Lightweight!   Your dedication to the cause is wavering.  

I am disappointed in you.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Lightweight!  Your dedication to the cause is wavering.
> 
> I am disappointed in you.


 


I am planning a Middlesbrough trip (potentially this week) so I shall come back waving about the best mundane pics this thread has ever seen! Then we'll talk about commitment to the cause


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 6, 2013)

Neon Wilderness- superb pics


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> *Chandless Estate, Gateshea*


 
Are those places being renovated?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Are those places being renovated?


 
They're yanking it doon* by the looks of it.

* copyright Firky


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I am planning a Middlesbrough trip (potentially this week) so I shall come back waving about the best mundane pics this thread has ever seen! Then we'll talk about commitment to the cause


 
I'll believe it when I see it.  

But don't you fucking dare go to Stockton (Thornaby and Billy included as they are in the borough).  That's my turf laddo.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> But don't you fucking dare go to Stockton (Thornaby and Billy included as they are in the borough). That's my turf laddo.


 
I'll probably be staying in Stockton if I go back, but I'll keep away from Norton


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'll probably be staying in Stockton if I go back, but I'll keep away from Norton


 
No photos are allowed in the borough at all. 

But I'll make an exception for pictures of the old site of Norton Board Primary School.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No photos are allowed in the borough at all.
> 
> But I'll make an exception for pictures of the old site of Norton Board Primary School.


 
What happens if you take photos?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What happens if you take photos?


 
He'll die. 

We don't suffer fools in the North.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He'll die.
> 
> We don't suffer fools in the North.


 
When I'm in Stockton, you'll be a southerner, so your opinion won't count 

Also, this thread is about pictures, not chat, so please refrain from replying to this post unless including a picture of mundanity.

Case closed


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> When I'm in Stockton, you'll be a southerner, so your opinion won't count
> 
> Also, this thread is about pictures, not chat, so please refrain from replying to this post unless including a picture of mundanity.
> 
> Case closed


 
/ mundane chat /

fuck of you boro reprobate.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Are those places being renovated?


 
Demolished, slowly


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> / mundane chat /
> 
> fuck of you boro reprobate.


 
eya, woh u on abowt m8? a'll smash yer ed in inna minute, ya fucken daft cunt


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Demolished, slowly


 
By Man, or are they just letting Nature take its course?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> By Man, or are they just letting Nature take its course?


 
I think they are stripping the flats back to the shell then pulling it down my machine, they've already done a couple and have recently started on this one.  I'll try and get some photos of the progress.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I think they are stripping the flats back to the shell then pulling it down my machine, they've already done a couple and have recently started on this one. I'll try and get some photos of the progress.


 
Are your photos taken in your general neighborhood, or are you just visiting these places?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Are your photos taken in your general neighborhood, or are you just visiting these places?


Those ones (and some of the others I've posted) are in/near the town centre. I live about a mile away.  Most or the stuff I've posted is within 10-15 miles of where I live.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Those ones (and some of the others I've posted) are in/near the town centre. I live about a mile away. Most or the stuff I've posted is within 10-15 miles of where I live.


 
Well, thanks again for taking the time to post up these photos.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2013)

this ship in grimsby doesn't go anywhere, it's by the sainsbury's by the museum there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> eya, woh u on abowt m8? a'll smash yer ed in inna minute, ya fucken daft cunt


 
Violent threats the answer eh, yer fuckin halfwit? 

Yer soft bag o' Boro shite.  

Outside now, and I'll fucking deck yer.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 6, 2013)

bloody northerners


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The denizens of Leeds need to go and take pictures of the uni campus, as the concrete building their are extremely mundane. The terraces up by the old Burtons factory in Harehills would be good as they are very boring. I used to work at that factory many many moons ago.
> 
> ...calling Fez909 and tufty79...


 
i used to eat my lunch in the factory canteen many many moons ago - was a callcentremonkey for the office next to it that did burton's storecards. the memories of speaking to the kids who worked in topshop/topman, phoning through storecard applications still haunt me 

nice graveyard up opposite jimmy's that way as well.. 
and the becklin centre's round the corner. i may have been there a couple of times


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Violent threats the answer eh, yer fuckin halfwit?
> 
> Yer soft bag o' Boro shite.
> 
> Outside now, and I'll fucking deck yer.


 
orright gadgie, calm ye fuken self down, like.

(this needs to stop  - I'm not posting again til I have a picture  )


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2013)

middleham castle last year when i passed by while i was on holiday


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2013)

and i quite liked this one i took on the same holiday


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> orright gadgie, calm ye fuken self down, like.
> 
> (this needs to stop  - I'm not posting again til I have a picture  )


 
Typical boro lad - all mouth and no trousers!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Typical boro lad - all mouth and no trousers!








david shayler - a boro lad - recently (not one of my pictures, btw)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2013)

sheep in the snow in yorkshire this march


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2013)

some strange plant on a wall in a field in yorkshire in march


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 38717
> this ship in grimsby doesn't go anywhere, it's by the sainsbury's by the museum there


 
That's the _Ross Tiger_, an old middle-water trawler now owned by the Fishing Heritage Centre.  As you'd expect, on the north bank we do things bigger and better than in Lincolnshire:






_Arctic Corsair_, the last distant-water side trawler, which landed its final catch in Hull in 1987.  (Not my picture.)


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 7, 2013)

One from the jazz last night:



I'd not seen either the sax player or the bloke with the trumpet before.  They were both bloody good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 7, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 38296
> 
> Drake St toward Rochdale centre.


 
I didn't realise they'd extended the trams to Rochdale, must be fairly recent?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 7, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I didn't realise they'd extended the trams to Rochdale, must be fairly recent?


 
I think they are in the final stages of getting it ready for opening.  The line already runs to the railway station in Rochdale, but they are extending it to the town centre with a scheduled opening date of 2014.  They really need to extend it to the town centre as the station is quite a distance away if memory serves.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 38722
> some strange plant on a wall in a field in yorkshire in march


 

That's moss during it's sporophyte generation phase iirc from A level biology.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> That's moss during it's sporophyte generation phase iirc from A level biology.


you have the advantage there because i only did chemistry history and maths.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> orright gadgie, calm ye fuken self down, like.
> 
> (this needs to stop  - I'm not posting again til I have a picture  )


 
That was fun re-living my youth in Teesside. 

This is a good site with the Teesside dialect explained to anyone reading who is hopelessly confused by our exchange:

http://www.communigate.co.uk/ne/teesspeak/page3.phtml


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 7, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i used to eat my lunch in the factory canteen many many moons ago - was a callcentremonkey for the office next to it that did burton's storecards. the memories of speaking to the kids who worked in topshop/topman, phoning through storecard applications still haunt me
> 
> nice graveyard up opposite jimmy's that way as well..
> and the becklin centre's round the corner. i may have been there a couple of times


 
I worked in the picking warehouse boxing up orders for the shops across the country.  Always interesting to see what type of clothes were being bought in different regions - shell suits were very popular in Essex at the time I recall.   People bought some hideous clothes from those shops - we used to laugh at some of the stuff we had to box up for an order.

We used to ride along the rails in the hanging warehouse when the supervisors weren't around by grabbing one of the suspended rails and running down the ramp to pick up speed. 

It was a huge site wasn't it?  I think it employed 10,000 people when it was a garment factory.  

I was on a casual contract, and whether you got work or not depended on how fast you picked orders, and they used to check the league tables every day to decide who got work.  Luckily I'm a fast walker so usually got called in.  In effect a zero-hours contract though.

And if you were late in clocking in you were quartered for even being 1 minute late. The buses were rubbish at 6am so I started to walk from Hyde Park area to work each morning.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think they are in the final stages of getting it ready for opening. The line already runs to the railway station in Rochdale, but they are extending it to the town centre with a scheduled opening date of 2014. They really need to extend it to the town centre as the station is quite a distance away if memory serves.


 
I've just read the wiki, blimey, I didn't know half of how much it's grown since I was living there. Down to Didsbury now as well!

I really need to spend a weekend in Manchester at some point soon, check out how much has changed in the last 15 years


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They were in a centre over Corporation Street from the Arndale (which as you rightly say, was grim before the bomb), in this 'beautiful' building. None of these are my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Shambles Square was great - Windswept as fuck, place had character. And there was a bridge going from Shambles to the Ramada hotel in the 80's and at the end of the bridge were some escalators that were completely vandalised and graffiti'd and looked New York as fuck. I used to like St Peter's precinct in Oldham as well (it was where the Spindles shopping centre is now) - That was a similarly windswept concrete wasteland.

I remember when Spindles was being built and there were all boards around the site which had been decorated with romanticised depictions of mills from yesteryear. Anyway, someone had defaced it by writing "You rewrite history with colourful paint to camoflage your white elephant monolith". And under one of the pictures of a mill (Monarch IIRC) they'd written "Killed your ancestors" and drew a plume of smoke topped by a death's head coming out of the chimney.

Anyway, here's a book of photos by a guy called Sefton Samuels which some of you might like.

http://www.seftonphoto.co.uk/northerners/



The no nonsense bit does make it sound a bit corny but it really isn't.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 7, 2013)

We have been to Arnside with my iPod touch in tow


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2013)

Clasper Village, Gateshead

This is all due to be pulled down at some point

















The flats in the distance on the right are next to the Garden Festival stuff I posted a couple of weeks ago





















A few of the flats still have residents, as can be seen here 

















I don't remember taking this one 

















Plenty of TVs going spare if you want one farmerbarleymow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

<pops up to Gateshead>


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

If it didn't exist you'd have to invent it. A giant of a man in every sense.



Kingsbridge court and some maisonettes. Both the maisonettes and the flats are in grave peril coz of the bedroom tax. They're mainly 2 and 3 berth properties which aren't suitable for families.



Nuclear free city bullshit from the 80's. Let's not forget though, it was the same council who brought us this type of bollocks who also had a no redundancies policy and regularly held rent amnesties. Them days were better than nowadays, no mistake.



Shop on rochdale Rd that used to be a pub.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Collyhurst Village.



Condemned maisonettes.



Reprieved maisonettes.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Abandoned building in Collyhurst.



A viaduct in Collyhurst.



Be afraid. Be very afraid.



Houses in Collyhurst.



Ok then.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Al fresco living room, Hampson st, Miles Platting.



This used to be a pub called the Notts Castle. M/P.


Tree growing out of the top of poor old Rodney.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Rooftop MUFC. Been there a while, that.



Portugal Strasse.



Victoria Square aka The Dwellings. First ever purpose built council flats in Europe.



Inside the dwellings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

Did you get a picture of that dodgy-looking pub on that bit of Collyhurst?  Can't remember the name, but you can see if from the bus as you pass on Rochdale Road.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

me tea.



The Rovers in a parallel universe?



Shit, jerry built urban splash houses that replaced the Cardroom estate, Ancoats.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did you get a picture of that dodgy-looking pub on that bit of Collyhurst? Can't remember the name, but you can see if from the bus as you pass on Rochdale Road.


 
Billy Greens on Talgarth Rd? No I didn't. Soz.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Billy Greens on Talgarth Rd? No I didn't. Soz.


 
That's the one!  Always looked rough, especially around St George's Day when the union jack bunting was all over the estate.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's the one! Always looked rough, especially around St George's Day when the union jack bunting was all over the estate.


 
Featured on Britains roughest pubs.



Some of that will be exaggerated pub talk. Probably. I wouldn't pull any of them up on it though.

"Round here you're either a footballer, a boxer or a thief"


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Houses in Ancoats that used to be maisonettes. Instead of the stairwell being incorporated into the house next door, in this block it's been made into a skinny one-bed house - It's the one that's a different colour and has the porch thing.



Chippenham Court/Saltford Court. they've been like this since 94.



Rochdale canal.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Derelict flats at Ancoats/Beswick.



And again.



People lived here once.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Abandoned too soon? I think so.



It's curtains for you. Net ones.



92 that's what? 21 years. You can tell paint still had lead in it in them days. And markers had xylene in them as well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Featured on Britains roughest pubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you spill my pint? 



That looks a scary pub.  I'll give it a miss I think.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Luc CS. From late 80's/early 90's.



Rochdale canal from Cambrian St.



Me foot.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Drinking in here is like an underwater gang bang in Paris. Or something. Probably.



Curly bird, Bradford Rd M/P. I haven't quite got the bottle to go up to people and just take their pic. It seems somehow underhand. Plus, if someone did it to me I'd loudly denounce them as a paedophile.



Someone's house. I've got a lampshade like that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Sexy lookin pipes - New Viaduct St.



Someone from levenshulme felt the need to spray "Leve" on this wall. A long time ago by the looks of it.



Extra sexy pipes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Me foot.


 
There's a theme occurring here


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

New Viaduct St - Would you walk down here on your own at night?



Espa - This guy gets around. And he's another one who's about my age. Still goes out & destroys things though and you've got to respect that.



Both Ball & Rogers have seen better days.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

All the racing giants.



Monsall.



Abandoned street in Monsall that used to sevice this estate...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

No messin.



Moston cemetary



And again.



And once more coz it's where we all end up.

One thing I've noticed taking these pics is how much greenery there is everywhere.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think they are in the final stages of getting it ready for opening. The line already runs to the railway station in Rochdale, but they are extending it to the town centre with a scheduled opening date of 2014. They really need to extend it to the town centre as the station is quite a distance away if memory serves.


 
About 15/20 minute walk iirc.  Easy enough on the way into town - downhill all the way.  Not so good on the way back.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 8, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> One thing I've noticed taking these pics is how much greenery there is everywhere.


 
Always seemed to me that wherever you are in Manc there are a *lot* of green spaces.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh, and loving the pics as always.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Always seemed to me that wherever you are in Manc there are a *lot* of green spaces.


 
I think so too - There's the Clough, Heaton park, Blackley forest,Broadhurst fields all within walking distance of mine but what I was more getting at is, even in the pictures I've taken where you could maybe make a case for saying that area looks a bit bleak, there's wild grass and stuff growing out of everything.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Oh, and loving the pics as always.


 
Cheers. Going out taking pictures allows me to indulge myself in the delusion that my life's got some sort of purpose  I'm glad when people like em though.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Cheers. Going out taking pictures allows me to indulge myself in the delusion that my life's got some sort of purpose  I'm glad when people like em though.


I've been loving your pics! FBM has serious competition in Grt Manc these days. 

And neonwilderness is bossing the NE ,  too. 

Excellent stuff


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I've been loving your pics! FBM has serious competition in Grt Manc these days.
> 
> And neonwilderness is bossing the NE , too.
> 
> Excellent stuff


 
Me and FBM have carved it up between us - He gets town and the nondescript southside places. I get the northside hinterlands where a lesser man's camera might get taxed. I wouldn't have it any other way TBH. Every place I've took pics of means something to me one way or another.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Me and FBM have carved it up between us - He gets town and the nondescript southside places. I get the northside hinterlands where a lesser man's camera might get taxed. I wouldn't have it any other way TBH. Every place I've took pics of means something to me one way or another.


 
Nice one. The best pics are ones that you have a connection too, I think.

Tomorrow I'm off to Middlesbrough so I will try to get some pictures of where I grew up and whathaveyou. I'm a bit worried about wandering around there taking pics though, as it's especially rough and last time I went there I got accused of being a copper in my old local by all the thugs. Pretty scary.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Nice one. The best pics are ones that you have a connection too, I think.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm off to Middlesbrough so I will try to get some pictures of where I grew up and whathaveyou. I'm a but worried about wandering around there taking pics though, as it's especially rough and last time I went there I got accused of being a copper in my old local by all the thugs. Pretty scary.


 
I'm always para about well, not so much being accused of being a copper coz me wrecked teeth pretty much rule out me being a representative of officer Dibble, but I'm always worried about being accused of being a paedo. Coz if I saw someone taking pictures, I'd be at it "Heeyar mate, what the _fuck_ are you doing? Are you a fucking _paedophile_ or what?" Just for the sheer mischief of it.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'm always para about well, not so much being accused of being a copper coz me wrecked teeth pretty much rule out me being a representative of officer Dibble, but I'm always worried about being accused of being a paedo. Coz if I saw someone taking pictures, I'd be at it "Heeyar mate, what the _fuck_ are you doing? Are you a fucking _paedophile_ or what?" Just for the sheer mischief of it.


 
Thanks. Now I have something else to worry about


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 9, 2013)

Another thing I've noticed is taking pics has kinda give me me mojo back. At one time, all those workplaces I've took pics of, I'd have been in there, having peoples bags away and anything else that wasn't nailed down - I got some right beatings doing that. But I also got some good touches. Somewhere along the line I lost my botttle big time. Doing the pics is slowly giving my bottle back. And I know the red indians say taking someone's picture is to steal their very soul. But it's better to steal someone's soul than their purse?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2013)

Not been enough peacocks on this thread imo. Bowland Wild Board Park, somewhere near Chipping. Pleasing for its cafe dedicated to proper fried stuff. Had double free range eggs with a massive portion of chips and white bread and butter for three quid at eleven am on a nice bench near some fucking meercats.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2013)

The party scene in Manchester. Classy. At least they are being sensible and drinking some orange juice in between the booze.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2013)

Did any of the denizens of Hull (Roadkill, longdog) go to take pictures of this?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-23635445

Can't beat a good demolition using explosives.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Me and FBM have carved it up between us - He gets town and the nondescript southside places. I get the northside hinterlands where a lesser man's camera might get taxed. I wouldn't have it any other way TBH. Every place I've took pics of means something to me one way or another.


 

You two are making me miss Manchester (not Miss Manchester - different ball game altogether that one - well no ball game, feck sake, stop rambling)




Snail at the end of our road


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> You two are making me miss Manchester (not Miss Manchester - different ball game altogether that one - well no ball game, feck sake, stop rambling)


 
I reckon you'd lovely in a sash while wearing a swimsuit.


----------



## longdog (Aug 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did any of the denizens of Hull (Roadkill, longdog) go to take pictures of this?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-23635445
> 
> Can't beat a good demolition using explosives.


 
Yeah... I went to watch it but no pictures of it actually happening. It's not until you watch one in real life you realise just how fast the bastards come down. It's just BANG! gone. By the time you've hit the button on a phone camera it's too late.

I do have a before and after...

There it was gone


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm very disappointed that you don't have better reflexes.


----------



## longdog (Aug 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm very disappointed that you don't have better reflexes.


 
I do. My phone doesn't. 

I did toy with the idea of using my fancy filum camera but then I couldn't be arsed buying new batteries and a filum


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

longdog said:


> I do. My phone doesn't.
> 
> I did toy with the idea of using my fancy filum camera but then I couldn't be arsed buying new batteries and a filum


 
The cost is one of the reasons I bought a digital camera - it costs loads to keep buying film and processing it, and it tends to make you stingier of what pictures you take, whereas with digital I'll happily take as many as I like as long as the battery lasts (the memory card is 64GB so capacity isn't an issue).

You've made me wonder whether my camera takes multiple shots for things like demolitions.  Will have to check.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 12, 2013)

Used to have a fantastic Nikon digital camera that did 16 shots in rapid succession.
Used a CF card - soooooo long ago.

My son has a couple of film SLRs and the cost is the thing that keeps him away from it. Shame really.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

Been on a wee bit of a wander today round Oxford Road / University area so might have some boring pictures to post later.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2013)

I wasn't able to get any pictures of boro due to the circumstances of my visit (illness and death) but I did manage to sneak a handful in of Stockton, just to piss off farmerbarleymow. I doubt you'd venture to these badlands, anyhow, eh? 

All pictures are of the Wrensfield Estate/beck


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

I used to walk along that bank often on the way to town or friends houses. From Browns Bridge to a road that skirts a more industrial bit (Grangefield Road). Used to walk along the main road that goes over Browns Bridge on the way to town (Bishopton Road) - there is a catholic church opposite the beck, and a primary school nearby, and then a really steep hill up towards town.

A great uncle lived in that area many years ago, who my gran used to take my dad (they used to live with him before when my dad was young as my gran was a single mother after getting divorced in the early 1940s), and my mam used to take my older brother (this was all before I was born).

Lustrum Beck seriously flooded a couple of years back and the area was impassable. The aerial pictures looked ace, but obviously not good for those who live there.

Your photos were around the middle of this picture I think (not mine):






I'm sorry to hear your trip wasn't under better circumstances.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

This is embarrassingly spoddy, but this is the route I took today starting from Piccadilly station.  The GPS track is a bit dodgy, as it always has some interference in built up areas due to signal deflection from buildings.  So I didn't really walk through whole blocks as the map suggests. Sadly I don't have superpowers.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 12, 2013)

A pub in the not quite lake district but with lake district prices but not Lake  District fancy gastropub pine and farrow and Ball decor. Worst of both worlds but did have a good cider.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


 
Methinks you are taking the piss out of my spoddy GPS map.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Methinks you are taking the piss out of my spoddy GPS map.


 
I only took it to try and show the random rummaging chicken which you can't actually see 
 but now you mention it...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I only took it to try and show the random rummaging chicken which you can't actually see
> but now you mention it...


 


I'll let you off!  My post was about as geeky as it gets, so fair game anyway.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Lustrum Beck seriously flooded a couple of years back and the area was impassable. The aerial pictures looked ace, but obviously not good for those who live there.


 
I've got some pictures from last year's flood on my old phone. If I remember, I'll get them off tomorrow and post on here!


----------



## killer b (Aug 12, 2013)

i found this carved into the wall at work last week.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 13, 2013)

update:  went to the shops yesterday - snail has gone


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sure it wasn't squashed by a car or eaten by a bird?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm always tempted to rescue them and put them on soil/grass. I always rescue earthworms crawling on pavements, whether they want to be rescued or not!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Some pictures of my wander towards the University yesterday.

Progress update on the demolition of the old Twisted Wheel.  Rear section of the building has now been levelled compared to an earlier picture of this I posted.  The building on the right is to go too, so only the corner hotel will remain, and look very odd against tall new buildings.



A close of the remaining bit awaiting demolition - looks like toilets might have been against that wall on each floor given the tiles and the marks of partitions between them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

On the UMIST campus now (now part of Manchester uni following the merger a few years ago). Two sculptures - first a pair of ginormous magnets...



...and I think this is supposed to be Eureka, getting out of his bath:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Random buildings on the campus.  They really do seem to specialise in really boring buildings here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

The Faraday Building. I guess they specialise in all things electrical here? Again, dull dull dull. But it has an interesting concrete pattern on the side walls.  City Tower in town has a similar concrete design on its side walls, which is supposed to represent a circuit board (given the link between computers and Manchester).





Looking towards the slip road to the Mancunian Way:



Looking back up Sackville Street towards the city centre:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Looky News!  I wonder the owner has the surname Looky?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Looky News! I wonder the owner has the surname Looky?


 
I took it more as, "Lookie here! News!"


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2013)

Retro Bar - I recognise that building but did it used to be called something else?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice old name on a building further up Sackville Street.  The name Stethos House is linked to medical supplies:

http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/tours/tour9/area9page28.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

The exciting Manky Way slip road:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you get a pic of the sliproad to nowhere?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Boring car park, and boring modern buildings.  It is depressing to see the number of modern buildings in Manchester that have been built in the last 10 years or so that are just so damn dull.  No character whatsoever.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Did you get a pic of the sliproad to nowhere?


 
I think that is many pages back from the last time I was round here. I wonder if they'll _ever_ finish that link?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I took it more as, "Lookie here! News!"


 
It is almost as if they are trying to compete with the internet by suggesting news is a rare commodity.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Retro Bar - I recognise that building but did it used to be called something else?


 
According to someone on this site, it used to be called the Swinging Sporran - an ace name for a pub, albeit slightly in the wrong country. 

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/53/5307/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep that's the one. I ended up in a massive fight there once


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Waste tyre disposal, Northern-style.  Can anyone work out what that square object at 9 o clock is?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

A very faded wall advert, which I can't make out:



"Don't waste money on stone facing on the side of the building - no-one will see it", said the architect:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a ballet school/theatre of some kind upstairs, opposite the old BBC site on Oxford Road: 



Not sure what this odd-looking building is, but part of one of the universities I think:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Putting coloured panes of glass in is not going to make this building look attractive:



Ugly thing attached to a nice old building - good planning decisions there:



The Deaf Institute - never been in, but it is for young cool people so I'm disqualified:



The first pub I ever went into in Manchester, when I went to visit a friend who'd went to Manchester uni back in 1992. An old cinema I gather:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Dull brick buildings of Manchester Uni on Oxford Road:



The bar at the bottom with yellow paint is where some of us got absolutely trashed one Bonfire Night in 2005 (Twisted at Tangled, or Tangled at Twisted - can't remember the name of the night). I mysteriously cut my chin from falling over, and have no memory of how I managed it but suspect I was either mugged as I also lost my wallet, or just fell over and left my wallet somewhere. I'll never know!:



Random empty bit just behind the bridge over Oxford Road:



Looking t'other way:



And the sign you can just see in close up - not sure if you can be commanded to feel happy, but there you go:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Brick, brick and more brick. They weren't called 'red brick universities' for nowt:



One of the older uni buildings:



An almost deliberately boring building, designed as if it is embarrassed to be seen in public and wants to hide away:



Looking towards town. It never rains in Manchester. Honest!:



Dull parade of shops, Oxford Road:



Ugly students union:



A bucolic urban scene of lots of lovely grey concrete:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

They've certainly nicked everything they can without breaking the lock:



The River Medlock being hemmed in by buildings.  Not exactly suitable for lazy boat trips in summer:



An entrance to the service area of the Palace Hotel on Whitworth Street:



The River Medlock again, this time its meander in this part of town.  I'm curious about the odd arch at water level at the bottom of the brick wall, and wonder where it leads to:



Car park to the rear of this set of buildings, and railway viaduct - I've posted pictures of this from the other side of the railway viaduct before:



Back of the sets of building in sensible terracotta given the local climate:


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 13, 2013)

The wall ad seems to be only-partially-successfully-removed graffiti. Can't make out the top line, but the bottom bit says PHB FYM. Not sure what it means, but I see FYM a lot. Probably means Fuck Ya Mam.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Back streets:







A car park on Whitworth Street at least making an attempt to blend in with the surroundings:



A soot-blackened building on Princess Street - quite an unusual site these days in Manchester:



Red pipe yellow pipe, on the side of the nice UMIST building on Whitworth Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 13, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> The wall ad seems to be only-partially-successfully-removed graffiti. Can't make out the top line, but the bottom bit says PHB FYM. Not sure what it means, but I see FYM a lot. Probably means Fuck Ya Mam.


 
They must have been good climbers, as it was about three floors up the wall!  Maybe it was done during maintenance work so they managed to get access to the scaffolding.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not sure what this odd-looking building is, but part of one of the universities I think:
> 
> View attachment 39055


 
John Dalton Building at MMU. Computery Mathsy stuff goes on there as I recall..


Been on the bus today for lunch with Mrs Angel and lil' Angel

Behold, The (very) *Grey*hound Bridge (from the top deck of a moving bus)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been out wandering again today, and had an odd but understandable experience when I bobbed up to the roof of a multi-storey car park at Shudehill to take some pics from a good vantage point.  I'd been there for a while, on a completely empty top deck, when a security guard came over and asked if I was all right. 

Expecting to be told off for taking pictures on private property, but he said they always send someone up if they see someone alone on the top deck for more than a few minutes as they've had several people attempting to jump in the last couple of months, the latest one this weekend who attempted it twice (none successful in the last several months thankfully).  He was fine once he knew I was just taking pictures, and its good to know they pay attention to that risk in car parks. 

The view was great too. 

Will post some pics later on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Here is a tiny barbers shop opposite Victoria Station.  Been there for years, and the 'Snippers 2' sign has been like that as far as I can recall:



For Roadkill and longdog - oddly, the station lists Goole alongside other more well-known locations which is slightly strange.  Presumably trips to Goole must have been popular when the station was built.



The road away from the station, with Urbis on the right (now a football museum, so presumably just stacked to the rafters with old footballs?):



Some old tatty buildings on Miller Street (the two on the right anyway - the red brick pub looks nice):


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Some pictures around the Co-op chunk of town.  They own a lot of land in the city centre, and their offices are centred around the Victoria area.

The 1962 CIS Tower on Miller Street, once the tallest in the city and the UK at 387 feet, but obviously no longer the case.  It is Grade II listed, and the concrete core (which is out of sight here) was covered in 7,000 solar panels about ten years ago, which produce enough electricity to make 9 million cups of tea. 



The new Co-op building over the road.  A strange organic shape, which I quite like.



Tatty stairs round the corner.  The 60s shiny buildings themselves still look good, but it is the details like this that show their age:



A plaque about the Co-op Union.  I like the use of the word 'propagandist' - I'm assuming the meaning was slightly different compared to today it being a mostly pejorative word:



One of the older Co-op buildings.  The back could do with a bit of work to tidy it up and remove the plants, but the front of the building on Corporation Street is nice:



An odd collection of building types from one of the back streets.  The U-shaped one with the stone frontage visible on the left is one of the old buildings facing Corporation Street, the shiny glass and black vitreous enamel one is New Century House, built around the same time as the taller tower, and the crappy one is presumably 60s/70s.  I used to go to the dentists in the crappy building years ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

The car park at Shudehill where I took the following pictures.  Great view from the top so recommended if you're in Manchester with some time on your hands:



Some older buildings below on Rochdale Road.  If you look closely at the third building with a stepped design (the one on the right of the picture) you can see some worrying balconies.  The one on the top floor has just a plank no wider the a door frame.  Not recommended for sitting on and drinking wine, unless you like hospital food! The floor below isn't much better.  And what's the betting they are advertised as having balconies? 



This is the remnant of older individual buildings still left on Shudehill, and surprisingly not demolished.  A motley collection but I'd rather they stay as they have a bit of character:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Some hills towards the horizon. The first is Alphin Pike over by Dovestones Reservoir in Saddleworth, about 11 miles away from the city centre:



Somewhere to the north of the city - can't remember the exact direction I was looking in:



A wind farm - I think this will be Scout Moor (up past Rochdale) as they built one there a few years ago despite lots of local objections:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scout_Moor_Wind_Farm

Badgers - did they manage to find you? The wiki page says under a s106 agreement they were required to carry out: "A survey will take place to establish the presence of badgers in the area before development takes place." 



And Winter Hill transmitter station. The main TV transmitter for the area and other stuff too I guess. Not a very clear picture as I was zooming in as far as the camera would go:


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 15, 2013)

Interesting that in Manchester/Salford there are a lot of places where buildings are stacked high against the side of a river, whereas in Sheffield they just culverted the fucking lot of them and built over the top. Is there a reason for this - did they used to move stuff on the rivers in Manchester.

This has left Sheffield as a city at the confluence of five rivers without a single decent waterside area.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

An interesting comparison. The rivers in Manchester are pretty crap as rivers go, but they were used in the past in industrial times - albeit mainly for dumping waste as I recall. They just seem too shallow to be used for transport as they are too near to the watershed to be deep enough for boats (one of the reasons the Manchester Ship Canal was developed to enable a dock to be built this far inland in the 19th century I vaguely remember). But you do see pictures of boats on them in the art gallery, and also on websites, from centuries back. But I'm not that au fait with the history to be fair so don't know what these boats were for.

There must be an historical reason why Sheffield opted for a culvert - Rochdale did the same with their river. Perhaps just a local political decision at some point to build over it? Perhaps it was for flood prevention - a confluence of five rivers is a bit risky in flooding terms, especially as the city abuts the Peak District which must chuck loads of water downhill!

That said, Manchester doesn't really have a riverside, as it is so built up you just really see it from the bridges. The nearest equivalent we have is the canals which can be nice.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Oldham Civic Centre from Manchester city centre, with the Spindles Centre on the right:



An orange tower block somewhere north, but possibly beyond Strangeways looking at the tower in the foreground:



Salford Precinct and environs:



Blackfriars, Salford and environs, including the Riverbank Towers.



And the Arndale spiral car park entrance and exit on Shudehill:


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Rochdale canal, Failsworth.



Trolling.



Houses in F/W



Main St Failsworth with the pole in just visible.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the Failsworth pictures.  

A place I've never been to in all these years.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Run down shops in F/W.



Failsworth Rock.



Access all areas.



Nice looking greengrocers on the otherwise uninspiring looking row.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Macedonia church F/W.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Bungalows on Limeside estate, Oldham. It's called Limehurst Village now. It's still Limeside though.



Lower Lime Rd



More Limeside.



Further Limeside.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Farm from Coal Pit Lane, near Daisy Nook.



Medlock Rd, Woodhouses. Woodhouses is a little village just past Failsworth.



Woodhouse Gardens pub.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

I used to cycle down along Coal Pit Lane to and from Daisy Nook.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Traditional Woodhouses houses.



Woodhouses newhouses - In keeping? Don't matter, people have to live somewhere.



FBM's gaffe?



Nah, they make him sleep in the outbuilding.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 15, 2013)

...and I drive through there every fortnight or so to visit my son

small world


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Some sort of horse thing is my best guess. Through Woodhouses on the way to Clayton Bridge.



Water treatment plant on the way to Clayton Bridge - Those long things with water coming out are rotating.



Stood on tippytoes.



Clayton Bridge.



And again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Factory in Clayton.



Ashton Canal with Bradford gasworks in the far background and the Etihad a bit nearer.


Martina + Bradz.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 39192
> 
> FBM's gaffe


 
There's nae tractor, so no!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Barrels in Clayton.



Pallets, a skip and some abandoned barrels.



Little more than a facade.



Purple flowers.




FLT.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Luc CS approaching West Gorton. Same guy from the Rochdale canal a few pages back. He does get around.



Houses scheduled for demolition on the Bennet St estate, West Gorton. This is where they filmed Shameless.



More Bennet St.



And more coz it won't be here much longer.

Luc CS again to the left.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

The buddleia is doing well there!  Great pics by the way.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Bennet St homewatch.



Obligatory workplace shot. Opposite B-Street.



Demolition in progress.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Armitage Court all empty and folorn



Benedict Court.



Benedict Court again. I've never seen these type of balconies anywhere but here.



Half gone maisonettes with balconies like Armitage and Benedict.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Entrance to Armitage in the foreground, Benny in the background.



Bennet St shops.



Doctors surgery with the flats looming over.



WMC.



Cock of the walk.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?
I'm thinking it'd be rude not to.



Inside number nine.



I'm afraid that's it for interiors - I couldn't go in any further coz I'd left my bike outside.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Bridge off Hyde Rd



Under the bridge.



I much prefer graffiti like this to the arty stuff. Still though, it's all part of the tapestry.



O. Lord? Oh dear.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Hyde Rd depot.



Going by his jacket, he's not a driver he's a shunter.



Hyde Rd.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Good work mr. 

Those balconies are very unusual - never seen them before either.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Hyde Rd.


 
BORDER!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Apollo.



Houses in Ardwick. And they're stone setts not cobbles.



Ardwick again.



Flats and shops Ardwick/Brunswick.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Houses in Brunswick. Brunswick is an estate which is _just outside_ (are you listening FBM?) the university lands.



Brunswick houses.



Brunswick maisonettes. Note the open stairwell - No entryphone/security door. Proper oldschool.



Shy shop hiding behind a tree.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 15, 2013)

Went for a walk at lunchtime around Morecambe Prom and Hinterland









got shat on by a seagull on the way back to work


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

Flatiron type building, Rochdale Rd.



TED. When the rest of the wall was there, It'll have said United. From the 70's. And some ex council blocks in the background that urban splash got their filthy hands on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Houses in Brunswick. Brunswick is an estate which is _just outside_ (are you listening FBM?) the university lands.


 
Oh shut up, it is clearly in my territory. 

I have Manchester central, so the city, including Ancoats and the rest in the circle that encompasses it, and everything south. So there! 

But if you get mugged there that's fine too...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The buddleia is doing well there! Great pics by the way.


 
Thanks


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 39250
> 
> Flatiron type building, Rochdale Rd.


 
I love that building. I drove past the other day and thought. Frances will take a picture of that soon and save me the job.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 15, 2013)

What's the story with that mural Throbbing Angel ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Two panoramas from the top of the car park.  First the shopping bit of town:



And the Northern Quarter:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

This is the building that caught fire recently on Oldham Road, and the repairs are underway it seems.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

A random tower block somewhere north of the city centre.  Frances Lengel - am I allowed to post pictures of your turf that I've taken with a zoom lens from afar, or is that cheating?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Two workmen on a roof in the NQ.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Some roof action.







And I spotted this in the distance.  Can't work out where it is, but I liked the decorative top of the building:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

While on the car park roof I spotted this building, so investigated when I was back on street level.











And it turns out it is tucked away on this street, next to an Indian takeaway place that has been around for years (which I must get round to visiting):









And the gable end showing where another building was attached to it in the past:


----------



## The Boy (Aug 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow, you've not been to This & That?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2013)

Tunnel for cattle and people under the A6120 (Leeds Ring Road)
Known locally as Cow Shit Tunnel


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

The Boy said:


> farmerbarleymow, you've not been to This & That?


 
Never have - I meant to many year ago but, erm, didn't get round to it and then forgot.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Tunnel for cattle and people under the A6120 (Leeds Ring Road)
> Known locally as Cow Shit Tunnel


 
Where in Leeds is that tunnel?  It looks familiar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2013)

Far Headingley/Adel


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2013)

It's on the Meanwood Valley Trail


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A random tower block somewhere north of the city centre. Frances Lengel - am I allowed to post pictures of your turf that I've taken with a zoom lens from afar, or is that cheating?
> 
> View attachment 39260


 
Jolly unsporting, what? 

Kingsbridge Court I reckon btw.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Never have - I meant to many year ago but, erm, didn't get round to it and then forgot.


 
I'd recommend going on a Sunday for the Lamb Nihari, and Tuesday for the cabbage.  The latter in particular is legendary.

Also worth going the Yadgar for a compare-and-contrast.  Never tried Al Faisal, but heard mixed reviews.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's on the Meanwood Valley Trail


 
That'd make sense, as I used to walk up there now and again.   Ta.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 16, 2013)

The Boy said:


> I'd recommend going on a Sunday for the Lamb Nihari, and Tuesday for the cabbage. The latter in particular is legendary.
> 
> Also worth going the Yadgar for a compare-and-contrast. Never tried Al Faisal, but heard mixed reviews.


 
I didn't rate Al Faisal that highly when I went. It was alright as in edible but the guy was a proper bad attitude twat.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

For all your tattoo and piercing needs, opposite Shudehill bus station. The Soft Lase place next door is for tattoo removal - so a one-stop shop!

The Hare & Hounds is a decent little pub - very much no frills, but nice and friendly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

I liked this old painted sign on the stonework on the Troff building in the NQ:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Some gratuitously nice Victorian buildings in the NQ, but mundane in their own way:







With some nice stonework on the side:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugly building just over the road, formerly an office block but converted to flats now:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

Another ugly building, and the front of this faces Piccadilly.  It looks so cheap and plastic, and 80s.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

An old stationery shop on Back Piccadilly.  I didn't know it had closed, but it was open the last time I looked a couple of years ago I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2013)

And more bloody rubbish on the pavement.  I think I'll write to the council and complain as it makes the place look like a bloody tip!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2013)

A couple taken while out and about this afternoon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)

Been on the wander again today, and got some nice boring buildings, and coming up later, a monstrous collection of gargoyles.

Bland building on Moseley Street. Manpower have been there for donkeys years - I remember signing up to them when I first moved to Manchester without a job many years ago.



An empty office block on a back street from St Peter's Square. Barclaycard used to be based there, and I worked there briefly in the call centre dealing with the redemption of points people accrued on the card. Awful job, but I do remember (or not) going into work one August Bank Holiday Monday after dancing all night off my tits on E at GMEX as part of Mardi Gras. I was off my face, and have absolutely no idea what I said to the customers who rang up. I didn't care, as I was leaving in a couple of days anyway. But apologies to any customers whose records I totally fucked up! 





Bin Alley:



The back entrance of a chinese restaurant, and in close up you can see they helpfully store veg right by the door, so handy for stealing:





Boulton House on Chorlton Street in the gay village:





Barlow House round the corner on Minshull Street:



White building on stilts on Major Street:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)

I've posted pictures of these buildings before, but I realised today it is a car park so I had a wander in to see them at close range. Really dull and boring buildings. The red brick mill is the Minto and Turner building posted from a distance god knows how many pages ago, along with the grey small towerblock that used to be a Manchester Metropolitan Uni building I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)

One of the entrances to the nuclear bunker that is built underneath Manchester, dating from the Cold War. I would love to go down to have a look, but I don't think they even run tours which is a shame.

I know Frances Lengel has posted a picture of this before, but sod it, here are my pictures of it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian_telephone_exchange

http://www.atomica.co.uk/guardian/

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/tunnel-vision-tour-that-lifts-lid-853605





This sign is on the wall on the first floor flat roof in the picture above - by the ladder to the top roof. Not sure if it is just a safety notice for access to the top roof, or some sinister code for nuclear war! 





And there was this odd graffiti on the wall. No idea what it is supposed to mean, but it appears to be a skeletal bird.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)

Gargoyle time. These are mainly in the John Rylands Library, as I was there today for a great session on Victorian maps of Manchester, with several original large maps on display, with a talk by the curator of maps.

The carving is great, and walking around it is amazing that there are so many different designs so the attention to detail when the building was constructed is impressive. Lesser buildings would no doubt use a stock template to reduce cost.

Some of the pics are not perfectly focused, as they are on the ceiling mainly, so it was tricky to keep my hands still while trying to photograph them.







Pigs clearly do fly!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2013)

Strictly speaking, most of those are bosses and the remaining are grotesques, not gargoyles


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)

And these are on the Crown Court at Minshull Street, a bit more weather-beaten given they are outside.  Gargoyles should be mandatory for every building - they are ace!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Strictly speaking, most of those are bosses and the remaining are grotesques, not gargoyles


 
Bloody pedant.   They're all gargoyles to me, so sod off!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2013)

They're only gargoyles if they are water spouts. Didn't you pay attention to Blue Peter in the 80s?
They were always banging on about them after the York Minster fire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn't you pay attention to Blue Peter in the 80s?


 
No.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 17, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> What's the story with that mural Throbbing Angel ?


 

there are a few in an area called Poulton in Morecambe - which I think used to mainly be populated by people working in the fishing industry way back when- I assume this is a heritage thing - there are a few of them knocking around - all on gable ends of buildings in this area

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WMCTE8_Cockle_picker_mural_Poulton_Road_Morecambe_Lancashire_Uk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poulton-le-Sands


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 17, 2013)

more bus station action - this time looking _the other way_
_




_

and local slot machine dive near the bus station advertises badly spelled food options


who the hell is going in there for a Sandwish at 4am!?!?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 18, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> who the hell is going in there for a Sandwish at 4am!?!?


 
I suppose people who have just lost their monthly income on the slot machines buy a sandwich to try and hide their sorrow.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 18, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> more bus station action - this time looking _the other way_
> _
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prozzies. And maybe taxi drivers as well.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 18, 2013)

you may be right, there is a taxi rank round the corner


----------



## longdog (Aug 21, 2013)

Just a few shots from my day trip to Stradhoughton.

T' Train bloody station



T' bloody train bloody station a bloody gain.



T' Locarno bloody dancehall



T' town bloody centre. I don't know who that bloke is.




T' bloody footbal bloody ground. It's that bloody bloke again.




Oop on t' bloody moors. It's that bloke AGAIN!





THERE HE IS AGAIN!!



THAT'S IT! I'M CALLING THE POLICE!!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 21, 2013)

Been to Carnforth, went to the railway station

Yes - it is that 'clock'





hang on, I mean 'that' clock


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 21, 2013)

But did you get some grit in your eye and were forced to get a handsome stranger help you in the waiting room?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 21, 2013)

No    but they were showing the film in the heritage centre - I always think of Celia Imrie's voice when I hear dialogue from that film...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 21, 2013)

Carnforth looks like it is on its uppers at the mo'

Shops closing, pubs shutting, etc


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 21, 2013)

That's a shame, but I suppose if it relies heavily on tourism as an industry it is bound to suffer while people are skint.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Cheers. Going out taking pictures allows me to indulge myself in the delusion that my life's got some sort of purpose  I'm glad when people like em though.



Pictures are boss - even if they are of Manc land


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 23, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Been to Carnforth, went to the railway station
> 
> Yes - it is that 'clock'
> 
> ...


 


Probably one of the best ever UK films - best watched on a Winters evening to get the full effect - in front of a coal fire. Etc...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 23, 2013)

St Mary's Church, Morecambe


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2013)

Team Valley, Gateshead

Closed footbridge. It used to lead into a warehouse which has since been pulled down and rebuilt as business units. 





Random bin 





Juxtaposition between an old unit and a fairly new hotel





Electrical stuff crossing the river 





The sandbags are because the river if often prone to flooding here. During the great toon flood this was all under about a foot of water. 









Advertising boards (2 of 7) on the main road


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Team Valley, Gateshead
> Juxtaposition between an old unit and a fairly new hotel


 
Jesus, that is a depressing view, and would look even worse in the rain. Do they have free Prozac dispensers on the corner so people are protected from the soul-crushing sight?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, that is a depressing view, and would look even worse in the rain. Do they have free Prozac dispensers on the corner so people are protected from the soul-crushing sight?


 


The river runs alongside the road here, so there's a bit of a view I guess.  Unless it rains and this happens


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2013)

Pity the river doesn't flood enough to completely obscure those depressing buildings. 

And wash them away into the North Sea!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pity the river doesn't flood enough to completely obscure those depressing buildings.
> 
> And wash them away into the North Sea!


 
I live on the other side of the river (albeit a bit higher up), so I'd rather it didn't


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I live on the other side of the river (albeit a bit higher up), so I'd rather it didn't


 
I'll send you some sandbags, and do a rain dance. 

Are there any dams upstream we could blow up to make sure those horrible buildings are washed away?  Does Kielder form part of the Tyne catchment?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Are there any dams upstream we could blow up to make sure those horrible buildings are washed away? Does Kielder form part of the Tyne catchment?


 
Kielder does feed into the Tyne.  But this is the Team, it doesn't reach the Tyne for another couple of miles.  There's only a few streams that lead into this, so you'd have to persuade a farmer to leave a tap running or something


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm sure there'll be a sufficiently large back surge up the Team once the enormous volume of water from Kielder roars past the confluence. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 25, 2013)

Had a walk down Duke Bar today, most of it is being redeveloped at the moment with row upon row of terrace houses boarded up waiting to be demolished.






The canal bridge nearby looks a bit worse for wear too











Olivers Off Licence didn't seem too inviting so I went to Tesco for my cheap wine instead...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd have gone to Oliver's, me - Check the Lyons Maid sign out. And I bet Oliver does strong cans for a pound.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Had a walk down Duke Bar today, most of it is being redeveloped at the moment with row upon row of terrace houses boarded up waiting to be demolished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in Burnley, in Stoneyholme and I remember all these places. Great photos


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got some cracking pictures of some pig-ugly buildings in Preston to post - probably tomorrow once I've done the necessary work on them.  Preston certainly has its fair share of very unappealing buildings, but also some lovely ones to be fair - like any town.  A nice little town centre, although I felt like I was in a foreign country with them all speaking in this weird Lancastrian accent.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

Pictures from Preston today.  First up, the beautiful old Harris Museum and WTF!  What one earth possessed them to tack on these bloody steps to a lovely old building?  I know they use what looks like St Bees Sandstone on the sides, but they look bloody awful, and totally out of proportion to the building.  Shame on them for allowing this excrescence to be built.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

A sexy concrete car park:



A very nasty concrete complex with all the charm of a turd.  The lower bit having a faded Gala Bingo sign on the wall:



I think this is the opposite side of the nasty building above, and is a sort of shopping centre. Looks inviting to me with the prison-like protrusions on the roofline:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

A random collection of ugliness.







I like the shop name here - to the point and does what it says on the tin.  It would be good if all shops were named like this - clothes shop, record shop, food shop, etc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

A sign of Preston's economic heyday? Apologies to the denizens of Preston.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

Around the famed bus station. They clearly thought curves were the FUTURE when they built this complex - 'ooh, look at what we can do with reinforced concrete!'

It is scheduled for demolition I understand, but killer b will know more about the plans for this site.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

The exterior of the famed bus station. It is surprisingly clean-looking, given it is concrete. I wonder if it has been cleaned in recent years?



An inviting side bit as you walk towards the bus station entrance:



Interior:



A bit closer up. I like the inside of this - it is very dated and is like time travelling back to a simpler era. I like the dated signage too - it is nice and clear.  I'm guessing this signage dates from the 1970s given the use of orange.  It was the law to use orange and/or brown at every opportunity in the 70s after all! 



A mundane office block opposite the bus station. Preston seemed to have had a love affair with concrete back when these sorts of buildings were constructed - 60s/70s time - the same as most towns and cities across the country.



Leaving the bus station. I like the curvy car park access ramp:


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 30, 2013)

Did you have a potato and parched peas from the man near the Harris? If not, you need to return! I have been down south so no mundane Northness


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Did you have a potato and parched peas from the man near the Harris? If not, you need to return! I have been down south so no mundane Northness


 
No I didn't - didn't even think of that as I was wandering around.  Might have to make a return trip just for that!


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2013)

the steps are temporary - just there for a month. the idea being that there's this huge balcony that's only used for civic occasions, that most of the people in preston have never been on, letting them use it for a while (and have some events around it). it's a nice idea, but i agree the execution is quite shoddy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> the steps are temporary - just there for a month. the idea being that there's this huge balcony that's only used for civic occasions, that most of the people in preston have never been on, letting them use it for a while (and have some events around it). it's a nice idea, but i agree the execution is quite shoddy.


 
Glad its not permanent, and I understand the reasoning you've outlined, but as an outsider my blunt opinion is that it looks shit.  What possessed them?  They may as well have demolished the bus station and used bits of the concrete instead!  Jarring is the word that springs to mind, albeit with the best of intentions. 

But Manchester City Council is often no wiser in this regard of course.  Although I was in the revamped Rates Hall of the Town Hall Extension today (they are refurbishing the whole complex, at a cost of around £170m) and it was truly lovely - a great civic space, and harks back to the olden days.  I understand that this section of the building has not been public for years although I could be wrong as I always pay my council tax online. 

I guess the museum is built of some variety of Pennine Gritstone (like the wonderful Millstone Grit), but I'm curious whether the sides of the steps are indeed St Bees.  Do you know one way or another?

I'm tempted to do a photoshop job on Manchester Town Hall to see what those steps would look like!


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2013)

It does look shit, and tbh thats what most people in Preston are saying too.  it does seem to be working as the communal arts space its intended to be though - lots of people are sitting on the steps to eat their lunches, and the events ive swung by have been fairly well attended. So in one sense at least its been a success.


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2013)

The sides of the steps are clad in wood btw.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree it seemed to be popular when I was there mid-afternoon.  Anything that works is a good thing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> The sides of the steps are clad in wood btw.


 
Bastard pretend St Bees Sandstone.  The bastards!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A very nasty concrete complex with all the charm of a turd. The lower bit having a faded Gala Bingo sign on the wall:
> 
> View attachment 39797


 
One charming turd. I like it, me.


----------



## janeb (Aug 30, 2013)

I used to work on the 8th floor of the office block opposite Preston Bus Station. And I stood on the real steps of the Harris during Guild '92. Great view from there. Harris museum is one of the best buildings in Preston, along with the Bus Station and St Walburges church spire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

A typical field on the moors above Hebden Bridge:



An abandoned bit of farm machinery:



A mystery building with a rusty oil tank.  A hodgepodge of different building types, all tacked together, but with no indication of what it is.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 1, 2013)

Morecambe before the cold of reality of Winter sets in...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

The archetypal mundane Northern countryside picture - a field, a sheep and a dry-stone wall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

One thing that amuses me about that sheep is that it looks like it is wearing a polo neck jumper.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 39806



thought the last one looked like an ex cinema






from here


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 1, 2013)

I ventured towards the North earlier this week. 

This is from a church tower in Oxford, I think Birmingham is up there somewhere, just over the hill.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> the North
> 
> Oxford


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I know - I think he needs a geography lesson!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2013)

went for a wander south of the ribble this afternoon, and found this abandoned mill (dark & satanic, of course)









inside, what the fuck is this? a generator?





and behind it, a huge fishing lake, complete with surly blokes fishing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a fine mill.  I like the detailing on the first picture - the arches in relief in the brickwork.  It looks like a style from either the 1920s or 50s to me - do you have any idea of how old the building actually is?

Could the yellow thing be a boiler or some other type of pressure vessel?  The pipes leading into and out of it may suggest this.  The three blue units on the right look like power controls, so presumably something electrical went on in this room.  Depending on the factory, it could even be something like an industrial oven - or an auto-clave sort of device.

This is why I love pictures of abandoned old buildings - the guessing game of what the hell bits of machinery actually were for!


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2013)

we think 20s, but i'm not totally sure.

one of my companions actually worked in there in the 1990s - they made surgical dressings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

killer b said:


> we think 20s, but i'm not totally sure.
> 
> one of my companions actually worked in there in the 1990s - they made surgical dressings.


 

Cheers - 20s makes sense.  Surgical dressings strongly suggests the yellow cylinder could be an auto-clave, to sterile the products in batches.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

A typical Pennine mill town, with flying freeholds visible I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

Some more typical moorland scenes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

Old abandoned building #1.

ETA  this is my favourite picture of the day.  I like how the golden sun lights up the roof tiles on this decrepit building, with the typical Pennine fields divided by dry stone walls in the distance. 



Old abandoned building #2.



Old abandoned building #3 - aka Shit Farm.  I've posted a couple of pics of this in the Hebden thread, but here are more of them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2013)

A verdant mundane Northern lane.  I picked some lovely fresh brambles along this lane to eat as I walked along.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2013)

You're making me all maudlin about Yorkshire, farmerbarleymow.
That never happens!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A mystery building with a rusty oil tank.  A hodgepodge of different building types, all tacked together, but with no indication of what it is.
> 
> View attachment 39926


The mystery building was the Hebden Dye works. There was talk of building houses on the site a couple of years ago but nothing seems to have come of it.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2013)

I love this thread! I wish I had a decent camera.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I love this thread! I wish I had a decent camera.



Just use your phone, assuming it's got a camera on it. That's all I use (and others).


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Just use your phone, assuming it's got a camera on it. That's all I use (and others).


Really? I thought people here were using expensive cameras. My phone has a decent camera on it but maybe it's my skills more than my camera that need to improve


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Really? I thought people here were using expensive cameras. My phone has a decent camera on it but maybe it's my skills more than my camera that need to improve



Some people have posh cameras, aye. But it's not a requirement. Nor is amazing photography skill (check my images!).

Just photos of every day things..come in, the water's lovely


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2013)

i think cartier breson said, the best camera is the one you have with you. you can get fucking great pics out of the camera on your phone these days too


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2013)

I think most of my better photos on this thread have been taken with my phone rather than my proper camera


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 1, 2013)

guess where


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2013)

Morcambe (judging by the statue )?


Has anyone done Blackpool yet?  My grandparents used to live there when I was younger, apart from the illuminations I can remember it being fairly shite


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Really? I thought people here were using expensive cameras. My phone has a decent camera on it but maybe it's my skills more than my camera that need to improve


 
I don't, and there'd be no point in me buying a pricy camera as I'm totally clueless when it comes to photography!  I use either my camera (less than £200), or my phone, depending on what I've got with me.  The phone camera is pretty basic and I leave the camera on the auto setting as I didn't inherit the photography gene from my dad who was a bit obsessed with cameras (much to my mam's annoyance given how much money he spent on them!).

I just point and press, hope for the best, and take a second shot as an insurance in case the first is rubbish.  When I'm out for a day taking pictures for this thread I usually end up with hundreds of pictures, most of which are a bit iffy for some reason so never get used.  I've just went through my mundane trek folder, and I've got 5,371 pictures in it, and I've got around 1,300 reduced size copies in my posted folder so I must have posted around that number on the thread.  I've also just realised that I've clocked up 143 miles for the thread too - I'll be expecting a cheque for shoe leather from Fez909 in due course!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> <snip>


 
I love that picture. 

But I do trust that you went into the shop and lectured them about the apostrophe abuse.  

http://www.apostrophe.org.uk/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Morcambe (judging by the statue )?
> 
> 
> Has anyone done Blackpool yet?  My grandparents used to live there when I was younger, apart from the illuminations I can remember it being fairly shite


 
Blackpool would be excellent - the epitome of a slightly run down British seaside resort. 

I've still got a lot of ground to cover in Manchester's southern bits, and have hardly touched Salford yet.  But we're still missing Sheffield and Liverpool, and the Teesside area.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Morcambe (judging by the statue )?
> 
> 
> Has anyone done Blackpool yet?  My grandparents used to live there when I was younger, apart from the illuminations I can remember it being fairly shite



We've just come back from a holiday there.  I shall have a browse.

They are mostly pictures of the sea though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love that picture.
> 
> But I do trust that you went into the shop and lectured them about the apostrophe abuse.
> 
> http://www.apostrophe.org.uk/




Dammmmmmnnnnnnnnnn themmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I hadn't even noticed that - I was too busy fecking around with that shit phone from the other thread - which is what I took these photos with.

I was trying to cover the mundane side of things as per the thread title.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2013)

Next thread - "Greengrocer's apostrophes of the North"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Next thread - "Greengrocer's apostrophes of the North"


 
I did once - foolishly with hindsight - point out this error in a greasy spoon in Salford.  The response was a look of utter incomprehension as if the woman had not understood a single word I'd said.  

Needless to say, I don't bother commenting on them anymore!


----------



## killer b (Sep 2, 2013)

I posted a couple of Blackpool pics early in the thread. i have some more from the same trip, give us a minute...


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 2, 2013)

We have a large archive of depressing Blackpool pics on Piccassa. It lends itself to crumbling dereliction combined with tacky neon juxtapositions just so so well...


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## killer b (Sep 2, 2013)

Mmm atkinsons...


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 2, 2013)

Did several meetings at Blackpool - the chemists advertising in large letters , hangover cures , cheap fags and and condoms sort of set it up. The gaming places also offering free tea .....

Not quite Las Vegas methinks - (what is striking apart form the rows of naff looking boarding houses with cheap replacement windows and no doubt polyster sheets was the real lack of greenery , trees or flowers)

It may have changed , I hope so.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2013)

There has been a fair bit of money plowed into it (see also Morecambe) but concrete and pastry still reigns supreme.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2013)

Preston is not weathering the recession well. All the nice little shops have gone and even the shit big shops...


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2013)

I do love the shrine in the car park though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess a church used to stand on the site, or is it just a completely random place to put it?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2013)

I just googled 'Preston shrine' and came up with another less carparky  one... I'm sure it is the site of an old church and am cross for not actually knowing,


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I just googled 'Preston shrine' and came up with another less carparky  one... I'm sure it is the site of an old church and am cross for not actually knowing,


 
...calling killer b...

He might know about this.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> ...calling killer b...
> 
> He might know about this.


He is a fountain of all knowledge


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

He will be able to shrine a light on this mystery


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> He will be able to shrine a light on this mystery


 
That is truly sinful.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

He's the answer angel; I just pray he has knowledge in this instance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2013)

Found something:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_hocking/3779829331/ - a catholic church stood on the site it seems.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Found something:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_hocking/3779829331/ - a catholic church stood on the site it seems.



Mystery over. Hallelujah!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank christ for that!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2013)

Worst honeymoon ever.


----------



## killer b (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah, there was a church there. St marys or something


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.genuki.org.uk/big/eng/LAN/Preston/StMaryFriargate.shtml - this has a bit more info on the church, but sadly no photo.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2013)

And a reproduction from an old book giving a bit more info on the former church:

http://www.lan-opc.org.uk/Preston/Preston/stmaryrc/index.html


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


 

That's ace!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 4, 2013)

I always thought that nursery looked the grimmest place ever- until I saw that one in Carnforth where the boy drawn on the sign appears to have a black eye.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2013)

This is the piece of land right next door to my flat in the mill.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2013)

Tidy up yer bloody back yard Shirl


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tidy up yer bloody back yard Shirl


hehe, the developers were supposed to build houses there 7 years ago but ran out of money after building a few further away. I reckon they didn't ever pay for the skip and the skip driver came today, loaded it up, tipped the rubbish out and drove off 
I find it funny but I won't if it stays like that for long!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2013)

The level crossing next to Oakworth station where The Railway Children was filmed


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2013)

Shirl said:


> hehe, the developers were supposed to build houses there 7 years ago but ran out of money after building a few further away. I reckon they didn't ever pay for the skip and the skip driver came today, loaded it up, tipped the rubbish out and drove off
> I find it funny but I won't if it stays like that for long!


 
* Shirl gets green pen out and writes stern letter to the council. *

Hopefully it should be shifted soon - it looks bad having rubbish like that around, and attract ne'er do wells.  I suppose it depends on who owns the land, and whether the developers have went bust as to whether it can be cleared quickly.  But get that washer for sale on ebay!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's ace!



Yeah, it reminds me of drunk octopus


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 4, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I always thought that nursery looked the grimmest place ever- until I saw that one in Carnforth where the boy drawn on the sign appears to have a black eye.



Blimey....is it a nursery?  I wasn't paying attention when I was there. I was dropping a load of toys off at International Rescue round the corner.  The main hing that struck me later, when looking at the photo, was thAt the font reminds me of Farm Foods or something similar, some frozen food shop anyway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Yeah, it reminds me of drunk octopus


 
I see it as a happy bolt - they should use them everywhere.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> * Shirl gets green pen out and writes stern letter to the council. *
> 
> Hopefully it should be shifted soon - it looks bad having rubbish like that around, and attract ne'er do wells.  I suppose it depends on who owns the land, and whether the developers have went bust as to whether it can be cleared quickly.  But get that washer for sale on ebay!



My neighbours are a moany lot.One has already emailed the developer with threats. I'll leave it to them


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2013)

Shirl said:


> My neighbours are a moany lot.One has already emailed the developer with threats. I'll leave it to them


 
Sensible plan!  But you know they'll be round with a petition within a matter of days...


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Blimey....is it a nursery?  I wasn't paying attention when I was there. I was dropping a load of toys off at International Rescue round the corner.  The main hing that struck me later, when looking at the photo, was thAt the font reminds me of Farm Foods or something similar, some frozen food shop anyway.


It is indeed a nursery- I threaten my toddler with it sometimes just out of spite. Not had a decent charity shop crawl around the West End for a while- although only the Animal Care one seems to sell stuff at an unoutrageous price.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> This is the piece of land right next door to my flat in the mill.



I think you should trawl the collective minds of Urban to come up with a load of balls about what it represents, and then we'll sell the whole lot as a modern art installation


----------



## Shirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> My neighbours are a moany lot.One has already emailed the developer with threats. I'll leave it to them


7.30am today and two blokes in a van have turned up to deal with it. Looks like my neighbour's threats worked


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> 7.30am today and two blokes in a van have turned up to deal with it. Looks like my neighbour's threats worked


 
You can't beat middle-class anger to get things sorted.  I bet they threatened to write to the Daily Mail.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

I passed the tatty shipping container yard on the train today on my way back from B & Q.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

And I spotted one of my favourite innuendo laden words chalked up in the gay village. Flange is such a superb word! 

ETA - preferably combined with the word 'moist'.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice one for keeping it going FBM. I need to get back on this next week.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I passed the tatty shipping container yard on the train today on my way back from B & Q.
> 
> View attachment 40153
> 
> View attachment 40154



Ardwick?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 7, 2013)

Ancient church in centre of Wigan had a charity shop open in building attached to it- apparently only open a few weeks a year and this was the last day. Utterly amazing inside and full of wonderful tat. Got an Italian mens cashmere coat for 2 quid.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 7, 2013)

Another Wigan building


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Ardwick?


Yes indeed - just by that station. I posted a pic of this a while back from the platform but haven't been able to get it from the tracks before now. Annoyingly I saw some other odd graffiti as I passed but wasn't quick enough. 

* cue pointless return trip to Stockport just for this thread. Assuming the train slows down enough to take a picture.  *


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Another Wigan building


Ooh I like the brickwork on that. I saw some lovely terracotta on a building on the A6 just outside of Stockport which I'll have to take pictures of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And I spotted one of my favourite innuendo laden words chalked up in the gay village. Flange is such a superb word!
> 
> ETA - preferably combined with the word 'moist'.
> 
> View attachment 40155


Have you got a pic of Anal Treet?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ooh I like the brickwork on that. I saw some lovely terracotta on a building on the A6 just outside of Stockport which I'll have to take pictures of.



If you're in Stockport, the council building on Piccadilly is an ace building: a massive brutalist imposing thing that wouldn't have seemed out of place in the USSR. I have tried to take pictures of it before but it's too big and my skills weren't good enough to get a decent shot of it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you got a pic of Anal Treet?


 
I'm certain that I do somewhere - will search and post. You can't beat a good anal treet after all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> If you're in Stockport, the council building on Piccadilly is an ace building: a massive brutalist imposing thing that wouldn't have seemed out of place in the USSR. I have tried to take pictures of it before but it's too big and my skills weren't good enough to get a decent shot of it.


 
Either I've been totally blind, or just oblivious, but I've not noticed this.  Even more reasons to make a return trip!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Either I've been totally blind, or just oblivious, but I've not noticed this.  Even more reasons to make a return trip!



Hmm, I just got a better pic from street view than I did when I was there! Must be the fish-eye-like distortion on the photosphere software that Google uses.






Hope this doesn't dissuade you from trying to get your own pic of it!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm certain that I do somewhere - will search and post. You can't beat a good anal treet after all.


 
I can't find one quickly, despite knowing for certain that I do have a photo of that sign, but here is the next best alternative. Not mine obviously.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Hmm, I just got a better pic from street view than I did when I was there! Must be the fish-eye-like distortion on the photosphere software that Google uses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Fucking hell that's vile!  

Definitely a return trip to mundane Stockport is in order just for that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fucking hell that's vile!
> 
> Definitely a return trip to mundane Stockport is in order just for that.



I actually grew to like it after walking past it twice a day and seeing it in all weather. In the sun it looks quite nice, but of course the sun is a rare beast around there so it usually blended into the sky!

There's a horrendous new annex on the other end which is pretty shit and doesn't match the existing building whatsoever. The entrance to the place is the worst thing about it though. Vile doesn't do it justice.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2013)

Ta for the tips.  Off to Stockport I go...


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 7, 2013)

There is a pub whose name has been modified to The Anal Turn instead of Canal Turn. It is the best thing about Carnforth apart from the station.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 7, 2013)

There must have been some furious arguments about how to create this building to best assimilate itself seamlessly into its Victorian Wigan neighbours.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fucking hell that's vile!
> 
> Definitely a return trip to mundane Stockport is in order just for that.



There's a lot of very mundane concrete stuff in the part of town around the bus station. The shopping centre was particularly awful iirc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2013)

The Boy said:


> There's a lot of very mundane concrete stuff in the part of town around the bus station. The shopping centre was particularly awful iirc.


 
I must have been selectively blind as I just didn't notice this the last time I was there.  Will have to pay more attention next time I'm there. 

The shopping centre is shit - that is true.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 8, 2013)

I am shocked and saddened at the lack of Grimsby in this thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I am shocked and saddened at the lack of Grimsby in this thread.


 
We'll have to organise school trips for all these places that are missing from the thread.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 9, 2013)

First stop Nelson then Fleetwood and Blackpool. Roll up, roll up, you'll wish you had never been born!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 9, 2013)

I want a 'Stunning pics of the North' thread as people south of Crewe often think they are superior and 121 pages of derelict phone boxes may not be changing that viewpoint


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I want a 'Stunning pics of the North' thread as people south of Crewe often think they are superior and 121 pages of derelict phone boxes may not be changing that viewpoint


 
Good idea - all of those southerners will be thinking the North is a total dump.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Oldham Parish Church.


 New York or Oldham? Oldham.


 Steps next to the church.


 Stone setts next to the church.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Little alley of Yorkshire St.


 They must've run out of money.


 Same building - A side street off Yorkshire St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Original street sign.


 Art installation.


Damnation alley.

 Round the back.

 Cleanup.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice looking building fallen on hard times, Mumps Bridge.

 Oldham's bus depot.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Oldham bus depot has a bar. It's exactly like this joint....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone ever had a pint of Slalom Lager? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Some sort of yard, Huddersfield Rd.

 The same yard.

 Another yard off Huddersfield Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Climax. But you can't smoke afterwards.

 Old bit of signage off Huddersfield Rd/Shaw Rd.

 This would've been a works entrance back when there were ships in the dock.

 Unfortunately neither  McAndrew pere nor fils were available to sign for the parcel.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Stone terraces are quite rare this close to the centre of town.

 Witness the fitness.

 Co Op on Huddersfield Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Littlemoor House Huddersfield Rd/Ripponden Rd.



 Exterior bin chute, Littlemoor House.

 Those balcony railings and drainpipe effort look original to me.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Co Op place again.

 Tudor cafe, Huddersfield Rd.

 Clarksfield Carpets.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Frances -L- Pissed ere 9/9/2K13

 Crane yard off Shaw Rd.

 Crane yard again.

 Builders yard, Shaw Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Wall near Mumps.

 Tram works at Mumps - It's because of this that the iconic "Welcome to Oldham - Home of the Tubular Bandage" bridge is no longer there.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Two facets of Oldham culture - The coliseum theatre & some sort of cut price drinking shed going by the name of Slam.

 Shopping arcade off Yorkshire St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

Dalbeattie St Moston/Blackley.

 Marlfield St, Blackley.

 Russet Rd, Blackley with Crumpsall hospital just visible in the distance.

 Wilson Rd, Blackley with Mount Carmel church at the end of the street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Has anyone ever had a pint of Slalom Lager? I've never heard of it.


 
Its what the bus drivers do with the bus after they been in the bar before a shift. 

A good crop of pics there Frances Lengel   I think now Autumn is here it'll lend its own effect on mundane photos and make them look that little bit more depressing.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 9, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40251 Original street sign.
> 
> Love this one especially


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 9, 2013)

We aim to please


----------



## Shirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel Is that shopping arcade off Yorkshire Street in Oldham? I had an office above a shop on Yorkshire Street for about 5 years in the mid 90's and I never came across that arcade


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2013)

The old street sign Frances Lengel posted in #3635 reminds me that I spotted on in town recently, but with a new street name right next to the old.  Will have to take a picture and post it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

Some feckin' sterling work there Frances.  I was born in that there Oldham and worked and drank and etc'd there for the first 25 years of my life. Some very familiar scenes for me.  Your first photo, with the church at the end of the cobbles is taken from more or less the exact spot I used to stand on when having a fag instead of working when I was employed by the bank (we can't see) to frances' right.

M e m o r i e s


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Frances Lengel Is that shopping arcade off Yorkshire Street in Oldham? I had an office above a shop on Yorkshire Street for about 5 years in the mid 90's and I never came across that arcade



It is that arcade, the shops are all shut now (long time ago). I think it is called High St when you are that far up.

  Do you mean the arcade that had a newsagent cabin thing at one end and and a record shop in the middle?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> It is that arcade, the shops are all shut now (long time ago). I think it is called High St when you are that far up.
> 
> Do you mean the arcade that had a newsagent cabin thing at one end and and a record shop in the middle?


I don't know the arcade, that's my point  When I worked out of an office in Oldham, which was above a shop near the bottom end of Yorkshire Street, I had no idea that arcade was there. I didn't go into town much but I would have walked up Yorkshire Street once or twice a month maybe but never spotted the arcade


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I don't know the arcade, that's my point  When I worked out of an office in Oldham, which was above a shop near the bottom end of Yorkshire Street, I had no idea that arcade was there. I didn't go into town much but I would have walked up Yorkshire Street once or twice a month maybe but never spotted the arcade



Ah right. The arcade was past Barclays, past Max Spielmanns, on your right but before you got to the Yorkshire Bank and Littlewoods etc.

It runs through from High St to the Market Hall/Tommyfield Market


----------



## Shirl (Sep 10, 2013)

The reason I would have walked up there a couple of times a month would have been to go to the Yorkshire Bank. So I must have walked past it for 5 years without noticing 
It looks amazing


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

It's exactly where TA said, Shirl  TBF, unless you look up as you're walking past it does just look like a fairly nondescript doorway between two shops. It'd be quite easy to walk past.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Laundrette on Copsterhill Rd Oldham.

 Washing machines & dryers looking delightfully oldschool.

 Houses on Copsterhill Rd - Mark Owen out of Take That lived on here somewhere.

 Islamic place on Copsterhill Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Ruins off Ashton Road.

 Overgrown setts and yet another set of dilapidated gates to nowhere.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Royton Hall Park, Royton.

 Stair door.

 Stavely Walk.

 Travis Court.

 
Ground floor gardens.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Tractor in High Crompton.

 High Crompton pigeons.

 High Crompton rusty, overgrown gate. There's loads of these when you look.

 Who was it needed a laundry basket? High Crompton/Thornham.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Found some old photos...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Royton Sands. The Fivepenny Piece did a song about this place.

 Rochdale from Royton sands. Those seven white buildings are the town flats.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Are they Kelvin or Park Hill or Hyde Park Fez909  ? The flats, I'm on about.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Are they Kelvin or Park Hill or Hyde Park Fez909  ? The flats, I'm on about.



Not sure what they're called but they were the famous flats overlooking Sheffield which I believe have now gone.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Oldham bus station.

 Barker St estate. Another one where they only give the blocks one word names.

 More Barker St.

 Other side of the block in the pic before this one.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40319 Houses on Copsterhill Rd - Mark Owen out of Take That lived on here somewhere.



The bloke walking away from you is more or less outside his old house
#usedtoworkwithhimatBarclays


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Way into Barker St from near the bus station.

 Barker St gates.

 Claymoor.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> The bloke walking away from you is more or less outside his old house
> #usedtoworkwithhimatBarclays



What are the odds


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Dam Head estate, Blackley.

 White Moss Rd, Dam Head.

 More D/H.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> <snip>
> View attachment 40331 Who was it needed a laundry basket? High Crompton/Thornham.


 
Yes, but not one covered in cow or sheep shit!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Low rise flats on Dam Head. A lot of these blocks had malevolent spirits living in the ground floor pad next to the entrance. Which is why this one's bricked up.

 Another one bricked up.

 Patriotic bin.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Nobody wants the flat near the door.

 Dam Head supermarket.

 Rooftops.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

Not much left of Booth Hall hospital.

 Booth Hall gatehouse.

 Blackley Con Club.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40350 Dam Head supermarket.


 
That is what I believe they call a 'shopping destination'. 

Ordsall in Salford had a run down little district centre so I wonder if they've done it up since I used to be able to see it out of our office window in the Quays?  I'm not going back to check as the estate is a bit scary - we regularly used to see houses and cars being torched from our office when I worked there!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 10, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is what I believe they call a 'shopping destination'.
> 
> Ordsall in Salford had a run down little district centre so I wonder if they've done it up since I used to be able to see it out of our office window in the Quays?  I'm not going back to check as the estate is a bit scary - we regularly used to see houses and cars being torched from our office when I worked there!



I'm planning on taking in some of the sights of Salford sometime in the nearish future.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'm planning on taking in some of the sights of Salford sometime in the nearish future.


 
The Precinct would be good, as would Langworthy I think.  Eccles too.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

More (very) old pics

Middlesbrough town centre. That white building is on the main shopping street






The twin-domed building in the centre is where I spent every Friday night for about 3 years. And I used to go to that bar in  the foreground which is now Barracuda as my 'starting pub'. It was called something else then but I can't remember what. Cleveland hills in the distance.






The town hall on the left; the then tallest building in boro on the right - A call centre.






More of the same but the A19 flyover in the far right distance crossing the Tees.






The Newport Bridge and looking West towards Darlington and Stockton.






Similar shot to earlier but you can see the Town Hall now the light has fallen on it. It was based on the Houses of Parliament apparently, and it's a nice building. One of the few in boro.






Almost the same shot again, but this time the light means the hill are more visible. You can just about make out Roseberry Topping - the highest point around and an interesting geological curiosity as it had its shaped changed after a mining tunnel collapse last century.






I saw a beautiful shot of it by some professional photographer once. I'll go have a look for it now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Similar shot to earlier but you can see the Town Hall now the light has fallen on it. It was based on the Houses of Parliament apparently, and it's a nice building. One of the few in boro.


 
It always struck me as a great shame that they allowed that tower block to built over the road from it - a shame to put something like that next to a nice building.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It always struck me as a great shame that they allowed that tower block to built over the road from it - a shame to put something like that next to a nice building.



It is a shame, but luckily the back of the Town Hall is lovely now and a huge open space. Have you been since they built the art gallery?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It is a shame, but luckily the back of the Town Hall is lovely now and a huge open space. Have you been since they built the art gallery?


 
True - the open space is good, and I guess the old library is still there.  The Mags Court was a dump though.  I've not been to the Boro since 2007 (I think), and that was for my dad's funeral so I obviously wasn't sightseeing!


----------



## The Boy (Sep 10, 2013)

Excellent pics as usual.  

I have to say that this thread has inspired me to go out and take pics now that I have a camera.  Will have to start a thread in that there Scottish forum though.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2013)

Bench on Charlestown Rd, White Moss. I can't remember this not being there which makes it at least 40 years old.

Top Derby Factory Lane/Rochdale Rd Harpurhey.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2013)

Kesteven Rd, Harpurhey.

 Kesteven Rd maisonettes & houses.

 Kingsbridge Rd & Kingsbridge Court.

 Kingsbridge Rd houses.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2013)

Shiredale estate, Harpurhey.

 Shiredale again.

 Further Shiredale - The council wanted to demolish this place a few years back but the residents mounted a successful campaign to keep it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2013)

Jolly Miller estate. There's three estates in this immediate area called the Shiredale, Jolly Miller and the Two Hundred - All named after the pubs that serve them. It'd have been better if I'd got pictures of each of those pubs but I never thought of that.  More Jolly Millingtons.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2013)

Conran St Market.

 Houses in Moston, somewhere off Ashley Lane.

 Clito St, Moston. I think. Should've got a picture of the sign really coz if you're a moron like me, Clito St is an amusing name.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2013)

St Dunstan's church, Moston.

 The Museum pub, now a greengrocers.

 The Ben Brierley - One time HQ of the infamous Ben Mob. Now a CAB.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2013)

Clough House, White Moss. The communal entrances didn't used to have those uPVC effforts in them. They looked better but from a security POV, open access stairwells aren't really the ticket.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Are they Kelvin or Park Hill or Hyde Park Fez909  ? The flats, I'm on about.



That's Park Hill. It's still there (it has to be, at present it's controversially a grade II* listed building)  and about 10% of the flats have been redeveloped by Urban Splash. Not sure if they're selling particularly well but there a few sold stickers up in the windows. Hyde Park flats were just behind Park Hill and even taller. Hyde park was demolished in 2004   - and seeing as your pictures show Sheaf Square, the area in front of Sheffield Station being redeveloped they must have been taken in 2005 or early 2006.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2013)

Those dates sound about right


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40393 St Dunstan's church, Moston.
> 
> View attachment 40394 The Museum pub, now a greengrocers.
> 
> View attachment 40395 The Ben Brierley - One time HQ of the infamous Ben Mob. Now a CAB.


 
I used to get the 81 bus down Moston Lane every day, and remember someone describing how one firework night I think some local youths installed an upside down burning cross in the grounds of that church for amusement, but not to the amusement of the church staff needless to say.

I remember those pubs being open when I used to pass, but they did appear a bit rough.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> What are the odds



I know  


Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40393 St Dunstan's church, Moston.
> 
> View attachment 40394 The Museum pub, now a greengrocers.
> 
> View attachment 40395 The Ben Brierley - One time HQ of the infamous Ben Mob. Now a CAB.



Bloody Hell frances.  It's like you've followed me around in th 1990's and posted photos of nearly everywhere I've worked, drank, danced, pulled and etc'd

Used to work, drink and play in Moston. Still have mates there. Was involved in a few nasty raids when working at that Barclays next to The Museum, or Mausoleum as we used to call it  _'Cos it's dead in here, innit'_


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember those pubs being open when I used to pass, but they did appear a bit rough.



They were/are. N'owt like the more sedate kind of place you are used to Farmer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> They were/are. N'owt like the more sedate kind of place you are used to Farmer.


 
I'm a wuss.  I don't do rough.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm a wuss.  I don't do rough.



Insert predictable joke here


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Insert predictable joke here


 
Shut it!


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 13, 2013)

I love this thread.  Thanks all.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 13, 2013)

Bingo!  Thursday lunchtime looks busy


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2013)

Just posted these on the main photo thread, but they are relevant here too


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

There was no sign about why the feet were there. Heysham Village. Today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2013)

Isn't there a nuclear power station in Heysham, which might explain the ghostly feet?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes and even that looked romantic in the early Autumnal sunshine.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> There was no sign about why the feet were there. Heysham Village. Today.


Were things for sale? I would have liked those feet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Were things for sale? I would have liked those feet.


 
But they're radioactive.  Don't buy them Shirl!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

I could not work out if anything was for sale apart from shells for 5p and the wild nettle cordial. On a radioactive tip, I still guiltily snigger at the memory of the obituary of a worker at Heysham Power Plant where the heading was rather unfortunately,' His smile lit up the room.'


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't look left!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Don't look left!


 

I can feel the gamma rays warming me from here.  Bet you don't need to eat Ready Brek to keep warm round your way!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

Not quite sure if ancient radioactive cliff top viking graves count as mundane but thats how we roll in the North!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

Seriously, we were amazed today at how no-one else had picked all the blackberries- I have just had a massive DOH! moment!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Seriously, we were amazed today at how no-one else had picked all the blackberries- I have just had a massive DOH! moment!


 
The bramble crumble that bakes itself!  Radioactive food is the FUTURE!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

A prize to be lost in the post for anyone who can find the cat in this pic!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

Phwoar!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> A prize to be lost in the post for anyone who can find the cat in this pic!


 

Found it!  Hiding behind the white square in the middle of the picture.  What do I win?  Don't tell me...several pounds of rather warm blackberries.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

Well done! And they are not just warm blackberries, oh no. Ever had that annoying moment when you want some blackberries from your kitchen but you can't find the light switch? Worry no more!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Well done! And they are not just warm blackberries, oh no. Ever had that annoying moment when you want some blackberries from your kitchen but you can't find the light switch? Worry no more!


 
And they never go off, so always give off that lovely warm glow cutting your leccy bill in half.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

For god's sake get a room. Charlestown Rd/Rochdale Rd Blackley.

 Little estate off Factory Lane/behind the Embassy Club, Harpurhey.

 Irk Valley path, bottom of Factory Lane.

 Going down.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

Someones garden, Waterloo St.

 Estate at the top of Crescent Rd, Lower Crumpsall.

 Bin day in Lower Crumpsall?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

Why isn't there a white one? Cheetham Hill Rd. And I'm joking.

 Oakhill Court just on the Salford side of the border with Cheetham Hill. This block looks a bit out of place plonked in the middle of semi detatched suburbia - There's no other estate paraphernalia around, just this block.

 Tetlow lane - Welcome to Salford sign.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

Woodlands Rd, Cheetham Hill.

 Entrance to some flats at the back of some shops, Woodlands Rd.

 Cheetham Hill Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

And again.

 Albyns Ave.

 Chemist.

 Greengrocers.

 Fuck knows how I didn't notice those silver poles in the last three pics.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

Ruined church Smedley Lane/Cheetham Hill Rd.

 Church again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

Hendham Vale with Kingsbridge Court in the background.

 The river Irk at Hendham Vale.

 And again going the other way.

 The Smedley. Half of it anyway.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

Chimney.

 Hendham Vale silo things.

 More silos, some wagons and Kingsbridge Court.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

The only way is Harpurhey.

 The Moston.

 Batley St.

 Wembury St North.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

Moston Housing Market Renewal - Replacing homes with waste ground.

 Kenyon Lane, Moston.

 Off Moston Lane.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 16, 2013)

The sunny side of the street have all got sky but none of the shady side have.

 The BlueBell, Moston Lane.

 Kitchens & bedrooms, Moston Lane.

 The Charlestown, White Moss.


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Burnley's first 'Private Shop' closed last year after being open since the 70s...







The Adelphi pub up near the central train station, I can remember it being open when I first started going drinking in town back in the late 80s but have no idea when it closed though there's got to be 15 years worth of weathering on those boards for sure...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Billy Greens Collyhurst.

 Underneath the arches, Osborne St Collyhurst.

 Arches again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Bothwell Rd from Osborne St, Gunson St flats in the background. And a fridge.

 Towards Osborne St from Bothwell Rd, Miles Platting.

 Houses off Bothwell Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Roe St.

 Clarion St, Christmas come early - The white thing at the top's a christmas tree.

 Bothwell Road.

 St Pat's, Livesy St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

The Marble Arch, Rochdale Rd - A pub well worth visiting.

 Viaduct, Chapel St Salford.

 The Albert Vaults, Chapel St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Another ruined pub on Chapel St. Years ago people used to come by the coachload from as far away as Liverpool to go drinking on Chapel St.

 The Church Inn off Chapel St. And three bad cowboys. Although two of them are women.

 Salford Cinema.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Chapel St grandiosity - Salford education offices.

 Church still open for business.

 Off Oldfield Rd Salford.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Town and Hampson St from Oldfield Rd.

 Cement works off Oldfield Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Coronation Street, Salford.

 Coronation Strasse.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

The Union, Liverpool St. I don't think I've ever been past here when P MAGI isn't parked outside.

 Gasworks, Liverpool St.

 Gasworks again. And a rather apposite advert for grand theft auto in the city in which the ram raid is widely held to have been invented.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Shops & maisonettes off Liverpool St.

 Albion Towers.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Pear Tree Court - Closed down now but once was the scene of this...



Six floors up, he is.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Closed down houses near pear Tree.

 Precinct flats (Briar Hill Court)

 Pengleton.

 And again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Old Bank Theatre, Chapel St.

 One time police station on Chapel St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

One of those whited out trumpets clocked off for the day. He's only small when he's not stood on his stool.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 17, 2013)

Houses with little balconies, Princedom St Moston.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Burnley's first 'Private Shop' closed last year after being open since the 70s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your Burnley photos. I have fond memories from childhood in the 50's and teenage days in the 60's. I also feel relief that I escaped from there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 17, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40660 The Union, Liverpool St. I don't think I've ever been past here when P MAGI isn't parked outside.


I spotted something similar the other day and thought of this thread (unfortunately I was driving so didn't manage a photo)


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I love your Burnley photos. I have fond memories from childhood in the 50's and teenage days in the 60's. I also feel relief that I escaped from there.



Cheers, I'm enjoying taking them! I can see why you feel glad you got away, I don't mind it that much but then again I rarely venture into the town centre. I do love how close the countryside is though, there's plenty to do within a short drive so at least we have that!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Cheers, I'm enjoying taking them! I can see why you feel glad you got away, I don't mind it that much but then again I rarely venture into the town centre. I do love how close the countryside is though, there's plenty to do within a short drive so at least we have that!


Anywhere in Burnley is only a short walk from countryside. I grew up in a terraced house in Stoneyholme and we had fields and a farm at the bottom of our street. I really enjoyed my childhood there 

There's now a housing estate behind the Tim Bobbin Pub on Padiham Road. I think that's where the bluebell wood was where I used to walk with my dad on Sunday afternoons


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Anywhere in Burnley is only a short walk from countryside. I grew up in a terraced house in Stoneyholme and we had fields and a farm at the bottom of our street. I really enjoyed my childhood there
> 
> There's now a housing estate behind the Tim Bobbin Pub on Padiham Road. I think that's where the bluebell wood was where I used to walk with my dad on Sunday afternoons



I'll have a wander up Gannow top next time I'm out and have a look around and take some photos!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

I've not heard "Gannow Top" for years. Did you move to Burnley or were you born there?
My mum's in a care home on Kiddrow Lane and I went to the Girls High School there too.

I'm getting a bit nostalgic now


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've not heard "Gannow Top" for years. Did you move to Burnley or were you born there?



Born here, lived here all my life. Went to secondary school in north Yorkshire but been here before and after that.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Born here, lived here all my life. Went to secondary school in north Yorkshire but been here before and after that.


You should have joined us at the Hebden meet the other week  Frances Lengel  and farmerbarleymow  could have talked photos with you


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> You should have joined us at the Hebden meet the other week  Frances Lengel  and farmerbarleymow  could have talked photos with you



I have a few mates in Hebden, was there a couple of weeks ago for a friends birthday at Nelsons. Next time there's a meet I'll try and attend.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> I have a few mates in Hebden, was there a couple of weeks ago for a friends birthday at Nelsons. Next time there's a meet I'll try and attend.


My friend Lou owns Nelsons. We probably know a few people in common.  The next meet is Manchester in December, look up the thread and come along


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> My friend Lou owns Nelsons. We probably know a few people in common.  The next meet is Manchester in December, look up the thread and come along


I know Annie who owns/runs  the Hole in the wall too if you know her?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> I know Annie who owns/runs  the Hole in the wall too if you know her?


haha, Annie and Fraser, both good friends  do you know Lindsey and Peach too? Fraser is DJing at Nelson's on Saturday.We may go. If we carry on like this, we may end up related


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> haha, Annie and Fraser, both good friends  do you know Lindsey and Peach too? Fraser is DJing at Nelson's on Saturday.We may go. If we carry on like this, we may end up related



I don't think I know Lindsey and Peach, I know Annie from way back when she was going out with a good friend of mine, they were involved in a mad car accident, they split up after that and we didn't see each other until last year when I was at the pub. I know Brodie Doyle who DJ's with Fraser - Vinyl Miners...


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> I don't think I know Lindsey and Peach, I know Annie from way back when she was going out with a good friend of mine, they were involved in a mad car accident, they split up after that and we didn't see each other until last year when I was at the pub. I know Brodie Doyle who DJ's with Fraser - Vinyl Miners...


I also know Brodie....  you're not my cousin from Burnley are you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40665 Pear Tree Court - Closed down now but once was the scene of this...
> 
> 
> 
> Six floors up, he is.




Jesus, what a loon!  I guess he was a bit unhinged as that just isn't normal behaviour. 

Its painful to watch as he is bouncing his weight up and down on the window, and you see it flexing.  I hope the council rehomed him in a ground floor flat after he was released by the mental hospital!

I lived in the precinct for a year or so and yes, it certainly had its moments!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2013)

Those type of windows have a little switch on them that fixes them open at however wide you want them to stop the wind blowing them closed. That's what's holding him up, not the pans and whatever that he's ballasted himself with.

I remember hearing about a guy who jumped off one of the precinct blocks in a suicide attempt but landed on the roof of a parked car which absorbed enough of the impact for him to walk away unscathed. Word has it the owner wasn't best pleased as he only had third party insurance.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

Few pictures from a drizzly walk near Armley today


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

So grey. So Northern.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Those type of windows have a little switch on them that fixes them open at however wide you want them to stop the wind blowing them closed. That's what's holding him up, not the pans and whatever that he's ballasted himself with.


 
I vaguely remember those switches from when I used to live on the 21st floor of one of the blocks.  And no, I didn't carry out the experiment to see if they'd hold my weight!



Frances Lengel said:


> I remember hearing about a guy who jumped off one of the precinct blocks in a suicide attempt but landed on the roof of a parked car which absorbed enough of the impact for him to walk away unscathed. Word has it the owner wasn't best pleased as he only had third party insurance.


 
I heard about something similar - possibly the same incident?  The one I heard was the same landing on the car thing, but that the person was done for criminal damage for trashing the roof of the car.  Now that would piss you off if you'd tried to top yourself! 

The usual other stories of fridges/cookers being hoyed out the windows, often the higher floors, by various people, leading to the police to never park at the foot of a block.  Sensible really.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2013)

Back in the eighties those blocks near the precinct had quite bad reputations - Most of them had no security/concierges so anyone could gain access and some of the blocks were two thirds empty. The council tried to employ security guards but they were lucky if they lasted hours in the job coz they got terrorised mercilessly. In those days, that part of Salford had the highest concentration of tower blocks in Europe and I heard somewhere that they somehow affected the clouds/weather causing it to rain in Manchester even more than it otherwise would've done. That sounds like it could be bullshit though.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40592 The only way is Harpurhey.



Love that colourful sign on that weird structure. WTF is it? Looks worthy of Mundane Hall of Fame, along with Shipley clock tower. 

Also that old police station and the Salford education buildings are well nice. And a couple of pubs you've posted, too. Sad to see Salford the way it is


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Love that colourful sign on that weird structure. WTF is it? Looks worthy of Mundane Hall of Fame, along with Shipley clock tower.
> 
> Also that old police station and the Salford education buildings are well nice. And a couple of pubs you've posted, too. Sad to see Salford the way it is


 
Harpurhey district centre looks more well-looked after than many district centres, although it is looks fairly new.  I used to bob off the bus home to use the loo in Asda after a drinking session in town. 

The Salford education offices are on the same row as the catholic cathedral and old town hall/mags court, so the buildings on that street were quite nice - and luckily some have survived. 

There was news the other day of a contract being signed (PFI - will they ever learn?) to tart up the precinct, and extend the dire Salford Shopping City.  It should improve the area a bit which is good, and that shopping centre really needs improving.  Possibly one of the most depressing shopping centres I've been into - but 'depressing shopping centres' is a whole new thread!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> but 'depressing shopping centres' is a whole new thread!



Stretford Mall?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Stretford Mall?


 
Oh shit I forgot about that!  Only been to it once I think, and yes, depressing! 

Merrion Centre in Leeds was grim when I used to live there, but they might have tarted it up since.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oh shit I forgot about that!  Only been to it once I think, and yes, depressing!
> 
> Merrion Centre in Leeds was grim when I used to live there, but they might have tarted it up since.



They shut down the depressing bits in the merrion centre, and the bits that are left are due a facelift - this year or next it'll happen, apparently.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh shit, I nearly forgot: The Dundas Arcade!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> They shut down the depressing bits in the merrion centre, and the bits that are left are due a facelift - this year or next it'll happen, apparently.


 
I take it that meant they shut the entire place? 

Do they still have the mouldy escalators outside?  That always astonished me - who in their right mind thought it is a good idea to install escalators outside a shopping centre, exposed to the good old Northern weather.  What could possibly go wrong?  



Fez909 said:


> Oh shit, I nearly forgot: The Dundas Arcade!


 
Is that the Boro?  Name rings a bell, and I'm thinking of a crappy centre towards the border.

Castle Centre in Stockton is just as bad, even though they tried to tart it up.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I take it that meant they shut the entire place?
> 
> Do they still have the mouldy escalators outside?  That always astonished me - who in their right mind thought it is a good idea to install escalators outside a shopping centre, exposed to the good old Northern weather.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> ...



Yep, I believe the escalator is still there. I'll try to get a pic next time I'm nearby. Fucking weird!

And yep, the Dundas is the one right next to the A66/the border. It got rebranded as Dundas St Shopping a few years ago but it seems to have gone back to lowly Dundas Arcade? Obviously got a bit above its station. I worked in there for a few year: firstly in Potter's Bar, the snooker n pool place, then for BT (which is the high-rise building above it and where my pics a few pages ago were taken from).

Grim


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Harpurhey district centre looks more well-looked after than many district centres, although it is looks fairly new.  I used to bob off the bus home to use the loo in Asda after a drinking session in town.
> 
> The Salford education offices are on the same row as the catholic cathedral and old town hall/mags court, so the buildings on that street were quite nice - and luckily some have survived.
> 
> There was news the other day of a contract being signed (PFI - will they ever learn?) to tart up the precinct, and extend the dire Salford Shopping City.  It should improve the area a bit which is good, and that shopping centre really needs improving.  Possibly one of the most depressing shopping centres I've been into - but 'depressing shopping centres' is a whole new thread!



I'm not so sure about that.

http://www.salfordstar.com/article.asp?id=1953



> Throughout Salford, one and two bedroom social homes that could re-house those who might want to downsize are being demolished. This week there has been much lauding of the *£650million *Government approved *Pendleton PFI *regeneration, being created by the *Pendleton Together* consortium, which includes the *Together Housing Group* and *Keepmoat*, in partnership with *Salford City Council*. The scheme will see the demolition of more social housing properties than will be built.
> 
> In the Pendleton PFI scheme, *1,600* new homes will be built – *but only 500 of those will be affordable*. Meanwhile, *885, mainly social housing properties, will be demolished*



And I'm guessing affordable means 80% of market rent.

E2a, asdas bogs are _metal_. I hate metal toilets.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> http://www.salfordstar.com/article.asp?id=1953
> 
> ...


 
I've not seen that - that sounds downright stupid.  Well done Salford City Council. 

It would be interesting to know the rationale for demolishing those three blocks - as far as I know they are fine (I had friends living in one of them), and unless there is a damn good reason for knocking them down (structural problems and the like), this doesn't make sense.

Yes - metal bogs are awful.  Too much noise and splashback.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2013)

I doubt it's anything structural - There's other blocks of the same design still being lived in. I'm sure I read somewhere that when Lower Broughton was demolished there was nothing wrong with the houses but the brief was to reduce the amount of affordable housing in the area, so I'm guessing it's something like that - Trying to change the character of the area by ousting as many of the locals out as possible. That's just my opinion though. 

Anyway, more pics tomorrow - Salford's far too big to even begin to do justice to in one mission.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Let me know if you want a photo companion as I can get to Salford easily and am off work.  Not sure whether you are doing your trips on a bike though - and I'm not bloody running to keep up!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah I am on a bike - Buses and that are a bit out of my price range most of the time I'm afraid - I'd be sunk without the iron horse.

Fez909  That Harpurhey centre - The side on the right of the pic with the  coloured writing and the gregs and that has been there years (though the writing itself is a fairly recent addition), I remember it being there when I was a very young kid, so I reckon it was built at the same time as the asda which would've been late 70's/maybe early 80's. The bit on the right side of the pic is a lot more recent - The market used to occupy that space along with some bogs and a police station, I can't remember when that all changed late 90's/2000's sometime though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah I am on a bike - Buses and that are a bit out of my price range most of the time I'm afraid - I'd be sunk without the iron horse.


 
Well you can fuck right off then - I'm not running down the street after you!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Sinjun Boscoe's White Moss

 Mocha parade, Lower Broughton.

 More mocha.

 Further Mocha.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Bingo hall, Great Clowes St.

 Not much left of Lower Broughton.

 I remember when this was all just fields.

 Bustling street scene.

 Harrison St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Milton St

 Clarence St & Strangeways chimney.

 Greyfriar Court & Strangeways chimney.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Flats on Adelphi St.

 Adelphi Campus.

 Syko, Adelphi St.

 Adelphi St again.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

The Black Horse, Crescent

 Chapel St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Dildoesque fly tipping - There's a tip at the end of this street as well.

 Lifebelt - The water's deeper than it looks.

 The tip.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40799 Greyfriar Court & Strangeways chimney.


 
I lived there for a bit in the late 90s until I realised it was time to move after someone was murdered in the street below the block, and armed police raided the houses.  Shame really as the block itself was nice and quiet, and dead handy for town.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Port Soderick Avenue.

 Houses on Liverpool St

 One house still occupied. I doubt that's much fun.

 The other side.

 Nothing left at Primrose Close.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40800
> 
> View attachment 40803 Adelphi St again.


Love the last one in particular


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Mere Ave, Salford 6.

 Off Mere Av

 Nansen St.

 Nansen St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Outside the precinct.

 Inside the precinct.

 Precinct tubes.

 Fitzwarren Court.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Old style flats, Amersham St

 Amersham St


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Chapel St

 Flats off Trinity Way

 And again - These look a bit like the redbricks in Hulme.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

I think this is still Chapel St.

 Lodging house for models.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice to see Fitzwarren Court still looking grim and horribly coloured - I used to live there too!  Have you got hold of my previous addresses and are stalking me Frances Lengel?  

The council must have found hundreds of gallons of hideous pale blue paint in a depot and decided 'waste not want not' and slapped it on this block.  Immediately below that block was the Brass Handles pub, scene of a fatal shooting.  Strange how gun crime seems to follow me around...

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ws/brass-handles-pub-scene-of-gangland-898977


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

The Osborne, Rochdale Rd.

 Rochdale Rd

 Harpurhey Con Club.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 40830 I think this is still Chapel St.
> 
> View attachment 40831 Lodging house for models.


 
That's just off Chapel Street, as you turn off by the Kings Arms (a rough looking pub).  A friend used to live there - a nice block.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Empty house, Blackley.

 House on haunted hill, Rochdale Rd.

 Foghead.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's just off Chapel Street, as you turn off by the Kings Arms (a rough looking pub).  A friend used to live there - a nice block.



I think the Kings arms is alright these days - It looks as though it's moved with the times.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I think the Kings arms is alright these days - It looks as though it's moved with the times.


 
Its been a few years since I was down that way to be fair, so hopefully it has as it didn't look a friendly pub last time I passed.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

The meadows school, Victoria Avenue.

 Poor old snowman.

 What's down here?

 Up the sally gardens, round the back of the pipes.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice to see Fitzwarren Court still looking grim and horribly coloured - I used to live there too!  Have you got hold of my previous addresses and are stalking me Frances Lengel?
> 
> The council must have found hundreds of gallons of hideous pale blue paint in a depot and decided 'waste not want not' and slapped it on this block.  Immediately below that block was the Brass Handles pub, scene of a fatal shooting.  Strange how gun crime seems to follow me around...
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ws/brass-handles-pub-scene-of-gangland-898977



It's a beast of a block - The white ones behind it have been sold off to privateers but old Fitzy's still doin it for the council. Is that the one where you lived on the 22nd floor?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Melted and broken.


 Flats next to the school.

 Climbing frame. The roof leaks as well.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

What's behind the blue door?

 Same colour walls as my front room.

 Five a day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> It's a beast of a block - The white ones behind it have been sold off to privateers but old Fitzy's still doin it for the council. Is that the one where you lived on the 22nd floor?


 
That's the one - I was on the 21st floor, one below the penthouse suite. Got burgled by a right skanky neighbour while I lived there, who I later was told by the police was sent to Strangeways and was from a 'well known' family.

I remember a case of another burglary there, where the half-witted burglar didn't notice there was dust everywhere in the communal areas due to renovation work.  The police just followed his footsteps from burgled flat to his front door and nabbed him.  Bang to rights! 

This all started when the council, in their wisdom, decided to start housing troubled young people in the block.  Instant crime wave, and the residents were up in arms about it - quite rightly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

The schools in Salford are certainly of a very high standard.  Watch out Eton, you've got competition!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

Now wash your hands.

 Fancy a jar or two?

 That should keep people out.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The schools in Salford are certainly of a very high standard.  Watch out Eton, you've got competition!



That's not Salford, that's round the corner from mine.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> That's not Salford, that's round the corner from mine.


 
There was a fairly big comp on Churchill Way in the precinct when I lived there, and once closed was left to wrack and ruin like the ones you've posted.  Long since demolished though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2013)

This reminds of this great site, but a very addictive one.

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's the one - I was on the 21st floor, one below the penthouse suite. Got burgled by a right skanky neighbour while I lived there, who I later was told by the police was sent to Strangeways and was from a 'well known' family.
> 
> I remember a case of another burglary there, where the half-witted burglar didn't notice there was dust everywhere in the communal areas due to renovation work.  The police just followed his footsteps from burgled flat to his front door and nabbed him.  Bang to rights!
> 
> This all started when the council, in their wisdom, decided to start housing troubled young people in the block.  Instant crime wave, and the residents were up in arms about it - quite rightly.



Well run tower blocks are great places to live IMO but if they're not managed properly they can be a nightmare of conflicting lifestyles.

I knew a guy who was a housing officer in Salford & he reckons that one time, the girl who was working on the front desk at the housing office (who was only young and not local) came into the back asking if there was a housing officer called Mr Hughes because there was a lady at the desk who was adamant that Mr Hughes had promised her accomodation. It turned out she was insisting "Youse had better give me a house".


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Another sex shop!  The pub, now called The Northern, used to be the Kings Arms (I think), and had a reputation as a rough pub.  I don't know whether this was justified, as it was OK the one time I went in.  The new owners have transformed the place and it is now a nice pub.
> 
> View attachment 35473



The Kings was always alright, especially if you fancied karaoke on a Tuesday afternoon 

I wish there was a way of liking every post in a thread.Thanks for the effort everyone.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Closed Kitchen, Hollinwood Avenue, New Moston.

 Moston Lane East, New Moston. There's been a bakery here for generations - Forty or fifty years ago this area was mainly C of E, with very few Catholics and, so I've been told, in those days whoever had this bakery used to do cheese & onion pies on a wednesday or thursday rather than on Friday for no other reason than to spite the few catholics in the area who would've preferred C&O pies on a Friday coz catholics aren't supposed to eat meat on Fridays. And every other bakery in the area used to do their cheese and onions on Fridays.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Chimney by the canal, Wrigley Head, Failsworth.

 Heading towards New Moston from Failsworth along the Rochdale canal.

 View from the bridge in the previous pic. This bridge is part of a path that links New Moston to Failsworth - The path (and the area around it) used to be known as "the white stuff", as in "Fuck getting a taxi, I'll just walk home over the white stuff." - The reason it was called the white stuff is that, about ten yards to the left of where this pic was taken, is a valley leading down to Moston Brook which, up until the mid 80's when it all got landscaped had no greenery growing in it or anything else except these odd white pebbly things that were some kind of industrial waste that'd been dumped there in the dim and distant.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Houses making the most of backing onto the canal - Chadderton.

 Each to their own James lad.

 Under the bridge.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 24, 2013)

RE: C&O pies and the White Stuff - it is this kind of detail that makes this thread for me

Nice one Frances


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Cheers, TA


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Lair of the white worm?

 Tis the season for blackberries tra la la la la etc etc...

 Some workplace.

 Cig break.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Boat bellends broke the bridge - This bridge is meant to lift up but these clowns had somehow fucked it - I'd laugh if they were still there now.

 Another workplace.

 Did Batchy climb along the ledge or reach over the side?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Mill wall.

 Fisherman's tails.

 The river Irk _ Don't worry about it, the water will break our fall.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

If they don't want people swimming, why provide a ladder?

 Fishermans tail fallen victim to scepticism.

 Geese eating grass thinking they're sheep.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Bridges.

 Same bridge.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

What's under here that needs to be kept under lock and key?

 Nah, let's walk down and fuck them all.

 Fairy steps.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Back in the day men and women such as Hoyley must've walked round with paint pots and brushes, writing on things. They still should.

 Magnificence.

  And in the darkened underpass.. etc etc


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Thornham Lane, Slattocks. Yes, there's a place called Slattocks.

 Thornham Lane cottaging.

 Motorway city, well it aint the same.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

Loose cows - I was abit scared, there's no use denying it.

 Barn on Thornham Lane.

 Silos, trees, cement mixer ...and a big pile of shit.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

I've got a brand new etc etc..

 Not that social.

 Regimented bins in a picturesque alley in Thornham.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> RE: C&O pies and the White Stuff - it is this kind of detail that makes this thread for me
> 
> Nice one Frances


 
Me too - that info about spiting the catholics made me laugh.  A nice harmonious community in those days then!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 24, 2013)

There's a book in this you know Frances. Fucking great stuff. 

Have to say I'm jealous of all the cycling you must be doing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Or a newspaper will steal it.
Or some chancer will start a facebook group without your permission and get a book deal.
So hurry up!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Or a newspaper will steal it.
> Or some chancer will start a facebook group without your permission and get a book deal.
> So hurry up!


 
But at least we all own the copyright on our posts on here, although realistically in practice it would be difficult to actually know if someone nicked our stuff for commercial purposes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But at least we all own the copyright on our posts on here, although realistically in practice it would be difficult to actually know if someone nicked our stuff for commercial purposes.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> There's a book in this you know Frances. Fucking great stuff.
> 
> Have to say I'm jealous of all the cycling you must be doing.



That last one was a walk. In new boots which ended up being a bit sore. I don't really like Sonic Youth except for the odd song but I found myself singing Dirty Boots to myself but with a "clever" substitution so it was Hurty Boots. Oh how we laughed.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Me too - that info about spiting the catholics made me laugh.  A nice harmonious community in those days then!



The suffering of Roman Catholics in suburban North Manchester in the 1950's certainly puts all that Ireland business into perspective.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Corner cafe, Lion Brow, Blackley.

 Rooming house, Rochdale Rd, Blackley.

 Pub on Rochdale road, Blackley. Looks quite old as well.

And for any newsreaders - It's pronounced Blake-ley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

The Milan, Rochdale Rd

 Pink limos in Collyhurst - What's the world coming to?

 Smithfield detox place - We've all been there. No, I haven't - They said I had to go to rehab, I said no no no. Even though detox and rehab aren't the same thing.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Between Thompson St and Swan St.

 Square ended phallus.

 Inside some gaffe.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Spot the ball. 

 Cross Keys strasse.

 Steelgate.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Back of oldham Rd/Anita St.

 Church.

 The Smiths.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Mill pond, Ancoats - Imagine in the 80's/early 90's before this area was done up & it was all just derelict- It wasn't  fenced off in those days.


 Metal kerb, Jersey St.

 Chris M and Adele C. Long may it continue.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Empty flats - I know I've posted these before and my pics are repetative but there's just so much to see.

 Since 1994.

 Old Mill Street.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Queensbury Court - In the early/mid 90's someone on the eleventh floor had a calor gas heater which exploded blowing out one of the walls. No one got killed or even hurt and before the reclad you could see the different coloured bricks where the wall had been rebuilt.

 Pablo - Collyhurst St.

 Shops, closed.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Guess who's bought their house - Fair play to them though, it'll be just as nice inside. And that lead stuff for the windows is quite hard to get hold of these days.

 Some birds.

 Steps up to where?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Collyhurst Village.

 Collyhurst FYM.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

The Shiredale

 The Jolly Miller

 Better put your house up for sale. In the years to come.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Get your hands out of your pockets.

 Jolly Miller estate.

 Snigger.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Must've been a cinema at one time - Kenyon Lane, Moston. E2a - I can remember it being a bingo hall in the 80's.

 These pads have never been lived in.

 Wooden street sign - You can tell it's old because the postcode M10 was done away with years ago.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 41079 Queensbury Court - In the early/mid 90's someone on the eleventh floor had a calor gas heater which exploded blowing out one of the walls. No one got killed or even hurt and before the reclad you could see the different coloured bricks where the wall had been rebuilt.



This rings a tiny bell somewhere at the back of my brain...


> View attachment 41080 Pablo - Collyhurst St.


That graffiti has been there years


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Shops, closed.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> These pads have never been lived in.



It's a fucking disgrace that there are people homeless, and people being turfed out of their houses for daring to have one box room too many, when there are perfectly fine houses up and down the country either left derelict, or being pulled down. It's makes me properly angry


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's a fucking disgrace that there are people homeless, and people being turfed out of their houses for daring to have one box room too many, when there are perfectly fine houses up and down the country either left derelict, or being pulled down. It's makes me properly angry



Very much so. The housing shortage...well, it's not about a shortage of houses anyway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Very much so. The housing shortage...well, it's not about a shortage of houses anyway.


 
More to do with a shortage of political will to sort it out.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

We'll have a pint in the Dusty Miller.

 And another in the Old Boar's Head. My dad used to sing that to me as a lullaby. Fuck knows why, he wasn't from Middleton. Mind you, back in the days of affordable public transport people used to go drinking all over the rover.

That second pub is the Old Boar's Head btw.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice looking stairs at Arrow mill, Rochdale.

 Farrels.

 Row of shops. Was ere. Queens Drive Kirkholt, Rochdale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Daventry Rd, Nut n Bolt.

 Kirkholt WMC.

 Reckhead Romans 2009 - The guy's surname is Romans so it's not a critique of the decadence displayed during the later days of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

The white houses, Kirkholt.

 Flats at the back of the shops.

 Beware.

 This looks like it's hardly changed since the estate was built in the forties.

 Dec's fallen out of favour.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Kirkholt shops.

 Kildare Crescent, Nut n Bolt.

I lived on this estate for about eight years - I'm not going to slag it off, but it never felt like home to me. If you grew up there though, it'll probably be an ok place to live.

All these things happened within yards of my gaffe while I was living there

http://www.rochdaleonline.co.uk/news-features/2/news/3289/men-sentenced-for-killing-kirkholt-man

http://www.rochdaleonline.co.uk/new...ines/3904/man-violently-assaulted-on-kirkholt

The second one was worse than it sounds - The guy got chopped up with machetes - He was lucky to survive.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

The way back from the shop.

 It's a decent chippy - The guy's won awards for his fish.

 The main shop on Kirkholt - This used to be a pub called the Lord Howard.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Boarded up white houses.

 Boarded up hoose.

 And another - When I lived here this estate didn't enjoy the best of reputations but it was more or less fully occupied. I've never seen so many boarded up houses since the early 90's. The bedroom tax must be biting. Hard.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Pebbledashed. 

 The local lads in the area have been using slats off the wooden fences as inprovised weapons since the place got built.

 Flats up nut n bolt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Aldwych.

 The Strand. There's no unifying theme of street names on Kirkholt, there's loads of streets that begin with D, there's the london themed efforts like the strand then there's Wasp Avenue and Hornet Close - Streets named after stinging insects.

 Kirkholt WMC.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Rob.

 Kirkway.

 Kirkway Kurtains.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah.

 Linden.

 You just aren't selling it to me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2013)

I've posted photos from here earlier on the thread, but things have changed a bit since last time


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've posted photos from here earlier on the thread, but things have changed a bit since last time


Have you done something to your contrast to get that stairwell so orange?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 41159 This looks like it's hardly changed since the estate was built in the forties.


 
That looks really bleak and cold, at least to me.  Depressing even.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Have you done something to your contrast to get that stairwell so orange?


 
It looks like he's set them on fire to get a good picture!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Have you done something to your contrast to get that stairwell so orange?


Merged a couple of different exposures to balance out the sky, but the light was fairly orange to start with.  

Now that I think about it, there must still be some people living in that block as the lights were out on the other ones.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That looks really bleak and cold, at least to me.  Depressing even.



I didn't enjoy my time living there From 2004 -2011, I see those years as lost years - For me it was a bleak and cold place. And it's twenty minutes walk in any direction just to get off the estate. _And then_ you're still in Rochdale.

Paradoxically though, I like that pic - it hasn't changed since the 80's and Kirkholt in the 80's, whilst bleak, was a bit of a laugh.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I didn't enjoy my time living there From 2004 -2011, I see those years as lost years - For me it was a bleak and cold place. And it's twenty minutes walk in any direction just to get off the estate. _And then_ you're still in Rochdale.
> 
> Paradoxically though, I like that pic - it hasn't changed since the 80's and Kirkholt in the 80's, whilst bleak, was a bit of a laugh.


 
I suppose any huge estate will feel bleak as it can feel unrelenting and claustrophobic.  I know there were some vast estates in my home town which felt similar, even if they were no doubt decent places to live.

Going back to that murder you linked to - I noticed in the article that a neighbour reported shouting and people saying 'we'll break his legs' for three hours, and didn't appear to have called the police (unless the paper didn't report this).  I would have rang the police if I'd heard that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I suppose any huge estate will feel bleak as it can feel unrelenting and claustrophobic.  I know there were some vast estates in my home town which felt similar, even if they were no doubt decent places to live.
> 
> Going back to that murder you linked to - I noticed in the article that a neighbour reported shouting and people saying 'we'll break his legs' for three hours, and didn't appear to have called the police (unless the paper didn't report this).  I would have rang the police if I'd heard that.



The neighbour mightn't have had a phone - And was probably crapping him/herself - That estate is a law to itself- I've seen people get terrorised out of their houses up there for nothing and no one will help - Stick your head over the parapet & you'll have twenty lads at your door the next night. AFAIC there's no disgrace on the neighbour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> The neighbour mightn't have had a phone - And was probably crapping him/herself - That estate is a law to itself- I've seen people get terrorised out of their houses up there for nothing and no one will help - Stick your head over the parapet & you'll have twenty lads at your door the next night. AFAIC there's no disgrace on the neighbour.


 
Sounds like a horrible place to live.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2013)

It has to be said I wasn't equal to it.

But other people successfully make it their home - I don't want to slag the place off but I had a full head of hair and all my teeth when I first moved on there. 

If you're not from round there don't go round there - That's how it is/was anyway. Having said that, I never had any hassle for most of the time and I got on with the generation of young NEET terrorists who came of age during my time there. All the crap that came to my door was someone elses doing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Its a shame that these sort of shitheads exist to ruin everyone else's life.  They should be rounded up and dumped on one of the Scottish islands - one with no ferry service of course.  Then they could just terrorise each other.  I had problems with the local feral youth when I lived in Oldham - massively sweary rows in the street sort of thing (which is totally unlike me). Got to be on quite friendly terms with the police - not surprising given we were ringing them so often.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 26, 2013)

Chadderton?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Chadderton?


 
Yup.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah - feral - in places


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Yeah - feral - in places


 
Sadly.  The area wasn't actually too bad overall, but it had the inevitable families here and there who didn't give a shit about what their kids got up to.  Although to be fair one kid's parents went ballistic when I got the police to pay them a visit to read the riot act - the policewoman was laughing as she recounted this to me later.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 26, 2013)

excellent - I lived on Turf Lane for a while and it had its fair share of wanktards


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 27, 2013)

For Throbbing Angel - the fire at Rose Mill a few years back.  For those of you unfamiliar with the area of Turf Lane, this mill was at the end of the road, and was torched a few years back - presumably by the local ne'er do wells.



Quite long at 5minutes, and I'm not quite sure why they chose that music to accompany it though!

And a very short (and terrible quality), but potty-mouthed video:


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 28, 2013)

Found today whilst having an amble near Lancaster...a fiver gets you the directions


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 28, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've not heard "Gannow Top" for years. Did you move to Burnley or were you born there?
> My mum's in a care home on Kiddrow Lane and I went to the Girls High School there too.
> 
> I'm getting a bit nostalgic now


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 29, 2013)

cheers Farmerbarleymow

the commentary on the second vid is great 



 

road sign about delays


 

view from Morecambe Town Hall steps


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

I always want to take a pic of that derelict pram shop which still might be a functioning open pram shop near Marcos and Farm Foods.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 29, 2013)

near the bike shop?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> near the bike shop?


I think so, on that same dispiriting piece of road but the brutalist decaying architecture always lifts my spirits when in a traffic-jam!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 29, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I think so, on that same dispiriting piece of road but the brutalist decaying architecture always lifts my spirits when in a traffic-jam!



Just looked it up - Smalleys is a 'Cycle, Pram and Nursery Specialist' - all in one handy shop!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I always want to take a pic of that derelict pram shop which still might be a functioning open pram shop near Marcos and Farm Foods.


Off on a tangent here but I've always fancied afternoon tea and maybe a cocktail in the Midland. I've never been so have no idea what it would be like. Do you have any idea? Would you fancy coming along?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the photo- but is it still open? It says yes and no at the same time. The building I am desperate to photo is just along from that and next to Farm Foods, just lines of concrete. But awesome lines of concrete. Everytime I try to take a pic, the traffic moves.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 29, 2013)

oh aye, very brutalist, great building.

You'll have to get up at 5am to get that without cars in front of it.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Off on a tangent here but I've always fancied afternoon tea and maybe a cocktail in the Midland. I've never been so have no idea what it would be like. Do you have any idea? Would you fancy coming along?


Fuck yeah!  We went there a fair bit for a glass of wine or cocktail but it was then taken over by another company and the prices then became silly despite the Midland  becoming a little more grubby and sea-stained each time we go there. Still up for a reason to go there again though as a few drinks in the Rotunda Bar watching the sun slide down the horizon is a wonderful thing and it is a glorious building. 
As a local, I would get chippy chips to eat on beach then go Midland for a drink but go for the experience and I will meet you afterwards for a quick drink


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> oh aye, very brutalist, great building.
> 
> You'll have to get up at 5am to get that without cars in front of it.


I will do that for a carboot sale but not for a photograph


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Fuck yeah!  We went there a fair bit for a glass of wine or cocktail but it was then taken over by another company and the prices then became silly despite the Midland  becoming a little more grubby and sea-stained each time we go there. Still up for a reason to go there again though as a few drinks in the Rotunda Bar watching the sun slide down the horizon is a wonderful thing and it is a glorious building.
> As a local, I would get chippy chips to eat on beach then go Midland for a drink but go for the experience and I will meet you afterwards for a quick drink


Great, I'll make a plan


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 30, 2013)

only had my dumbphone with me yesterday when I spotted this beaut


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

Clearly the grammar check was broken too!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think they have grammar check in Pleasureland.

Frankly I'm amazed they have a PC and a printer!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> only had my dumbphone with me yesterday when I spotted this beaut
> 
> View attachment 41285


if the computer's down how did they print the sign?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 30, 2013)

Difrent Komputer


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 41095 Must've been a cinema at one time - Kenyon Lane, Moston. E2a - I can remember it being a bingo hall in the 80's.



The Adelphi - can't find any historic photos


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2013)

A couple from Gateshead earlier tonight taken for the photo competition


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Difrent Komputer


 
I thought that too - their till computer was probably the one that crashed hence having to close the shop.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2013)

Forgot to mention last night, where Tesco is in the first photo is built on the site of the old indoor market (the 'the' car park on top) I posted here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/mundane-pictures-of-the-north.311170/page-52#post-12367523

Tesco used to have a smaller shop a bit further down the road but they helped fund the redevelopment of that bit of town and expanded (there are other shops there too).  As much as I hate to say it, they've done a reasonably decent job


----------



## Shirl (Oct 1, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Forgot to mention last night, where Tesco is in the first photo is built on the site of the old indoor market (the 'the' car park on top) I posted here:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/mundane-pictures-of-the-north.311170/page-52#post-12367523
> 
> Tesco used to have a smaller shop a bit further down the road but they helped fund the redevelopment of that bit of town and expanded (there are other shops there too).  As much as I hate to say it, they've done a reasonably decent job


Who'd have thought a Tesco could be an improvement on the landscape  It looks good in your photo anyway


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2013)

It used to look like this 




Now it's more like this


----------



## Shirl (Oct 1, 2013)

Is that second one an artists impression or something? It looks weird and there's two dogs in it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Is that second one an artists impression or something? It looks weird and there's two dogs in it


Yeah, I can't find a proper photo from that angle. It looks much same anyway, apart from the dogs


----------



## Shirl (Oct 1, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, I can't find a proper photo from that angle. It looks much same anyway, apart from the dogs


It's definitely an improvement


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Is that second one an artists impression or something? It looks weird and there's two dogs in it


 
That's weird - the dogs in that artists impression has made me realise I've never seen dogs in these before.  They're always just full of lithe smartly dressed young beautiful people looking happy.  But no dogs as if they don't exist.  But then real people might as well not exist either as they aren't portrayed either! 

It is good to see one which is more realistic. 

I had a quick look for artists impressions for Manchester, and this one of the Corn Exchange made me laugh.  It looks rather different to the reality now, given most of the shops are empty (I've posted pictures of this place earlier on in the thread).


----------



## Shirl (Oct 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's weird - the dogs in that artists impression has made me realise I've never seen dogs in these before.  They're always just full of lithe smartly dressed young beautiful people looking happy.  But no dogs as if they don't exist.  But then real people might as well not exist either as they aren't portrayed either!
> 
> It is good to see one which is more realistic.
> 
> I had a quick look for artist's impressions for Manchester, and this one of the Corn Exchange made me laugh.  It looks rather different to the reality now, given most of the shops are empty (I've posted pictures of this place earlier on in the thread).


It's funny how well dressed the people always are too! I thought the dogs in the other artist's impression were there to make it look a little bit suburban in the city centre


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 2, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It's funny how well dressed the people always are too! <snip>


 
I know - that's why I'd never be featured in one of them!


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

The oldest specialist record shop in town, still run by the son of the original owner who's knocking on a bit himself now. I can only imagine he makes do because he owns the building outright seeing as they've been there since 1946. His old man seemed to be a shrewd character from the few times I met him when he was alive so I imagine the property is owned rather than rented. Haven't been inside for a couple of years but they still had some ancient listening booths in there last time I went, I really should go down when they're open and take some pics inside...
















The Keirby hotel is part of the Burnley Football Academy now, no idea what that is mind...






Looking up Manchester Road with the town hall clock in the background...






The old Prestige factory, just the main entrance is still there now as it's preserved because of the art deco frontage...






There's an amazing staircase just beyond these doors, couldn't get a pic because of the bad light though...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A couple from Gateshead earlier tonight taken for the photo competition



I love that subway one - You don't just point your camera at something like I do, you know how to properly take a picture. Nice one.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> It used to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liked solely for the first pic. Which is marred only by that godawful tesco sign. Which I don't object to coz it's tesco or anything daft like that, it's just that it's ruining a beautiful building. The second pic - They've wrecked it - Neither beautiful nor even pretty, just nondescript.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 2, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> The oldest specialist record shop in town, still run by the son of the original owner who's knocking on a bit himself now. I can only imagine he makes do because he owns the building outright seeing as they've been there since 1946. His old man seemed to be a shrewd character from the few times I met him when he was alive so I imagine the property is owned rather than rented. Haven't been inside for a couple of years but they still had some ancient listening booths in there last time I went, I really should go down when they're open and take some pics inside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pillars are great but what I really like are those bits stuck on the front doors of the Prestige factory that point into the curve of the handles and the metal protect-the-door-from-foot-scuffage things. Superb stuff.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Liked solely for the first pic. Which is marred only by that godawful tesco sign. Which I don't object to coz it's tesco or anything daft like that, it's just that it's ruining a beautiful building. The second pic - They've wrecked it - Neither beautiful nor even pretty, just nondescript.


I liked the Get Carter car park, but I was never a fan of the old Tesco store


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 2, 2013)

I like it because it doesn't look like a tesco and it fits with the car park. I suppose with the car park gone, the old tesco might as well go bye byes as well - No point cutting the cock off but leaving the balls on, eh?


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> The pillars are great but what I really like are those bits stuck on the front doors of the Prestige factory that point into the curve of the handles and the metal protect-the-door-from-foot-scuffage things. Superb stuff.



I think they're called kick plates, but yes they are really nice and I'd bet someone would pay a nice sum for a set of original doors like that. I'll go back down during daylight hours and try and get a shot of the stairs and foyer next week. It's really cool.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

I remember having kitchenware made by that company - never knew it was manufactured in Burnley.  

Isn't there a kitchenware company in the Failsworth area towards Oldham?  Its in a big mill and has a factory shop.  Can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> The oldest specialist record shop in town, still run by the son of the original owner who's knocking on a bit himself now. I can only imagine he makes do because he owns the building outright seeing as they've been there since 1946. His old man seemed to be a shrewd character from the few times I met him when he was alive so I imagine the property is owned rather than rented. Haven't been inside for a couple of years but they still had some ancient listening booths in there last time I went, I really should go down when they're open and take some pics inside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You done it again, taken me back to my youth 
I used to by my records from the Electron. I got a record player for passing my 11plus and I think the first record I bought was Tell Laura I love Her. That would have been about 1960. I also bought everything by Roy Orbison and also the Everly Brothers from there from then onwards.
The Keirby Hotel was apparently built the wrong way round but the build was too far on to change it 
Looking up Manchester Road, the cream coloured building behind the stop sign was a pub called the Big Window, not sure if it still is. 
The Prestige building always fascinated me but I never saw inside. I knew a lot of people who worked there back in the long ago.

For some reason I've just remembered buying a record by the Searchers from the Electron but I can't remember what it was called


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember having kitchenware made by that company - never knew it was manufactured in Burnley.


Everyone in Burnley had Prestige pans


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Everyone in Burnley had Prestige pans



If I remember rightly my mam had a prestige pressure cooker.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Lady Jane's in Failsworth - There was a graffito under a bridge near here that said "If you want sex ring Lady Janes" To which some wag had added "I think everyone knows that, but I'd rather phone your dad". Which I think is the absolute acme of comedy. Taking the piss out of someone's dad offers far more satisfaction than taking the piss outof someones mam.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> If I remember rightly my mam had a prestige pressure cooker.


 
Same here - Prestige pressure cooker, and maybe the chip pan too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 41411 Lady Jane's in Failsworth - There was a graffito under a bridge near here that said "If you want sex ring Lady Janes" To which some wag had added "I think everyone knows that, but I'd rather phone your dad". Which I think is the absolute acme of comedy. Taking the piss out of someone's dad offers far more satisfaction than taking the piss outof someones mam.


 
I used to pass that every day on the bus to work - but never saw anyone coming in the front entrance, as it were.  Presumably they preferred to the back door.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Medway shops, Miles Platting - Believe it or not, these shops are doing ok - When I lived round here, there was only one unit occupied - The empty maisonettes above make it look bad but maisonettes are hard to let at the best of times but who wants the flat above the off licence?

 Charles Vites memorial centre - This was my doctors surgery when I lived round here - Nicholas Vites was my GP, I think he was Charles's son or maybe brother, I'm not sure TBH. Anyway, as well as being a GP, Dr Nick Vites offered services to drug addicts and if you watch the film about Shaun Ryder "The Ecstacy and The Agony" there's a bit on it where he's with his doctor and his doc says something like "Well, you've got the blood pressure of a twenty year old". That's Doctor Vites. He's dead now, he died at fifty-odd. I don't know that much about him but he seemed a decent guy. E2a On the Happy Mondays album Uncle Dysfuntional, Shaun Ryder thanks Dr Vites in the sleevenotes

 Building that looks like a decayed tooth on Oldham Rd, Miles Platting. I'm afraid I've been to M/P again. But I love it so. And like Mary Poppins said - These are a few of my favourite things.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

I love this stretch of Oldham Rd, between Varley Street and Livesy Street. I could just lie down and roll about on it. Well, probably not.

 Fence guarding what?

 That piece of glass with the blue dots on it - Why's nobody smashed it?

Tssshh, kids today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

I sometimes used to get off the bus on the way home after a drinking session in town to have a piss round the back of the run down buildings on this stretch of Oldham Road.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Blurry gates - I love these kind of pics of gates but I'm afraid I was pissing - The camera was in my left hand and my nob was in my right.

 07 - I hope Shoney's mam's got rid of them by now.

 Ridings Street, M/P.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

I slept here once..

 Right behind this billboard - I wasn't homeless, just temporarily locked out of the world.

 Anyway, I wish I'd have known about this place.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Irlam Street.

 Irlam St substation.

 The metal mountain - Actually a scrapyard on Irlam St. The Metal Mountain though is an unpublished story by this guy...John Healy

http://www.thegrassarena.net/

An actual surgical spirit drinking London-Irish tramp who not only got himself off the streets and became a chess master but wrote a book as well - And it's not just that he's told an interesting story, the guy can write. Well. A properly remarkable man. And he's still alive. Let's hope The Metal Mountain gets published in his lifetime. Anyway, I'd urge anyone & everyone to read the Grass Arena.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh shit - Nah, it's only display.


 Best streetname ever - This is where it could all begin - We get a house on hear then everything we've ever wanted comes effortlessly true on a semi mythical Starcross Walk of our dreams.

Or some bullshit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 41430 Oh shit - Nah, it's only display.
> 
> <snip>


 
That must be that odd business flogging statues/carvings/fireplaces just over the road from the 24 hour garage.  They always had white plaster fireplaces propped up against the front on the main road when I used to pass by on the bus.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

The Amber Club - You could skin up in here.

 Just a wall now with nothing behind it. I remember years back, one of my uncles was working here (obviously when it was more than just a wall) - A guy in his forties or maybe fifties doing a bullshit labouring job that required no skill for about ten pence a week. Anyway he went "I've got to get out of that shithole - The job's a waste of time and the bogs are hanging" - I know what he meant about bogs, workplace toilets are always a joke - Fuck hearing someone on the throne. Or them hearing you. People need dignity.

So what he did was feign the symptoms of schizophrenia - His son actually was schizophrenic so he was coached by an expert. He could've got on the sick just by saying he was depressed or had a bad back but he wanted (and got) to be signed off on the sick for life and get DLA. In a way that's bad coz it plays into the anti benefit narrative that's going on ATM, but fuck it - Uncle Gordon did what he needed to do. For himself. And what happened to the fuckin "white heat of technology, people will have to retrain to be able to make use of the abundance of leisure time" line that men and women of his generation were fed. I'd want my money back as well.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That must be that odd business flogging statues/carvings/fireplaces just over the road from the 24 hour garage.  They always had white plaster fireplaces propped up against the front on the main road when I used to pass by on the bus.



It is. It's been there ages though, so someone must buy them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> It is. It's been there ages though, so someone must buy them.


 
There must be a vast untapped market where people buy plaster cast cherubs and the like.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I sometimes used to get off the bus on the way home after a drinking session in town to have a piss round the back of the run down buildings on this stretch of Oldham Road.



Eh, got *off* the bus to have a piss?!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Eh, got *off* the bus to have a piss?!


 
Bladder the size of a


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Lady Jane's in Failsworth - There was a graffito under a bridge near here that said "If you want sex ring Lady Janes" To which some wag had added "I think everyone knows that, but I'd rather phone your dad". Which I think is the absolute acme of comedy. Taking the piss out of someone's dad offers far more satisfaction than taking the piss outof someones mam.


Some friends of mine used to live round the corner from there.  It always made me laugh when I passed as they've made no attempt whatsoever to make it look like anything else


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Best streetname ever



dunno really

there is a Quinnell Close in Plumstead, SE London.

I want to live at No. 4...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 4, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 41442



I want to start doing some night ones as well.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 4, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really
> 
> there is a Quinnell Close in Plumstead, SE London.
> 
> I want to live at No. 4...




Not as good as Starcross Walk - No way.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bladder the size of a




Yeah but, like TA says - You'd have pissed _on_ the bus surely?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah but, like TA says - You'd have pissed _on_ the bus surely?


 
I'm not that common that I'd piss on a bus.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)

I have been to Blackpool with a toddler! I am now drinking strong vodka.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I have been to Blackpool with a toddler! I am now drinking strong vodka.


You're well cool


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


I love donkeys more than any other animal. I used to have a donkey called Jezebel  and if ever I had any land again a donkey would be the first thing I'd get. I think that's why wolfie makes sure we stay here in a flat.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I love donkeys more than any other animal. I used to have a donkey called Jezebel  and if ever I had any land again a donkey would be the first thing I'd get. I think that's why wolfie makes sure we stay here in a flat.


 I like their sheer bloody-mindedness and rolling eyes- perpetual angry teenagers with a dash of the devil.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I like their sheer bloody-mindedness and rolling eyes- perpetual angry teenagers with a dash of the devil.


Yes, there's all that but apart from sometimes kicking you on the shins, they are just really lovely and gentle.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Yes, there's all that but apart from sometimes kicking you on the shins, they are just really lovely and gentle.


Oh definitely. In my dream world, the kids being extremely very naughty on the park opposite which consists of a lone swing (they are very resourceful it must be said) are replaced by a load of borked rescue goats, donkeys and ex battery chickens.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)

The 'Family Bar' on the pier. Fuck knows what the unfamily one is like.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2013)

even more RAF?


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 6, 2013)

Wrote a bit about Blackpool again, It is the only place I have felt a proper yearn to photograph. http://unicycle-emptiness.co.uk/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

I see Gateshead has made it onto the list of Crap Towns 2013 - so I wonder what neonwilderness thinks of this.  Oddly nowhere in Greater Manchester features this year, but happily my home town does, and rightly so 'cos its a complete dump. 

http://www.craptownsreturns.co.uk/2013/02/18/gateshead/


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2013)

Admittedly the town centre is a bit of a dump, but it has started to improve.  It certainly no worse than some other towns 

I think it suffers a bit from being so close to Newcastle, they are effectively one town with Gateshead being the less desirable bit


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Admittedly the town centre is a bit of a dump, but it has started to improve.  It certainly no worse than some other towns
> 
> I think it suffers a bit from being so close to Newcastle, they are effectively one town with Gateshead being the less desirable bit


 

Sounds like Stockport/Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Admittedly the town centre is a bit of a dump, but it has started to improve.  It certainly no worse than some other towns
> 
> I think it suffers a bit from being so close to Newcastle, they are effectively one town with Gateshead being the less desirable bit


 
Same with Manchester/Salford.  Salford is definitely the poor relation, without a city centre at all so a bit weird really.  Like anywhere, it has some lovely parts, mainly on the outer edges like other cities, and I guess the same is the case with Gateshead. 

And I understand it really annoys Salfordians if people refer to it as being in Manchester.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

That crap towns thing is bullshit. I don't believe Middlesbrough can go from #2 or whatever it was, to not even in the top 100, despite the fact that the place gets worse all the time. It's obviously just a way of getting more people interested. And having London at #1 is a joke.

I did have to laugh at the blog entry for Burnley though (sorry Burnley residents!). This is it in its entirety:


> Burnley is what everyone in the South imagines the whole of the North is like. A vile backwater that makes Deliverance look futuristic.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Sounds like Stockport/Manchester.


 
Surprisingly, Middlesbrough isn't on the long list of crap towns this year, which clearly must an error on their part as it is _far _worse than my home town.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Surprisingly, Middlesbrough isn't on the long list of crap towns this year, which clearly must an error on their part as it is _far _worse than my home town.


 
Just addressed above ya, ya dirty Durham swine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> That crap towns thing is bullshit. I don't believe Middlesbrough can go from #2 or whatever it was, to not even in the top 100, despite the fact that the place gets worse all the time. It's obviously just a way of getting more people interested. And having London at #1 is a joke.
> 
> I did have to laugh at the blog entry for Burnley though (sorry Burnley residents!). This is it in its entirety:


 
Better not tell Shirl about that description!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Better not tell Shirl about that description!


 
I think Redeyes is a resident, too?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2013)

I've just read the list it seems a bit strange, Sunderland doesn't feature but York does


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just read the list it seems a bit strange, Sunderland doesn't feature but York does


 
Obviously trying to generate controversy? Include good places to generate discussion, don't bother putting in places which featured last time as then why would anyone buy it again?

It's a load of rubbish (obviously).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just read the list it seems a bit strange, Sunderland doesn't feature but York does


 
Probably partly due to the tourists in York making it crap.  Tourism is, of course, something entirely alien to Sunderland, and isn't even in their dictionary.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> <snip>
> 
> It's a load of rubbish (obviously).


 
But a good excuse to take this piss out of places.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Better not tell Shirl about that description!


Too late, I've seen it 
Whenever I go back to the centre of Burnley I agree entirely with that description.
I still maintain though that Burnley at least has the advantage of being surrounded by some beautiful countryside in all directions


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Probably partly due to the tourists in York making it crap.  Tourism is, of course, something entirely alien to Sunderland, and isn't even in their dictionary.




The write up for York barely criticises it. It's a bizarre entry. Perhaps worse than the inclusion of London.



> York
> 
> ‘You’ve lived here ten years,’ says my wife (or ‘the’ wife as she’s known in these parts). ‘How can you possibly say anything negative about York?’
> 
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Probably partly due to the tourists in York making it crap.  Tourism is, of course, something entirely alien to Sunderland, and isn't even in their dictionary.


There's the glass museum and winter gardens and that's about it


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> There's the glass museum and winter gardens and that's about it



The only time I've been to Sunderland was when we went to the illuminations and that park on the front. We got our car nicked


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> There's the glass museum and winter gardens and that's about it


 
I've been to the glass museum - when I was a kid many years back.  But apart from that, never been for any touristy reason.  Geology field trips and work stuff - that's it I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The only time I've been to Sunderland was when we went to the illuminations and that park on the front. We got our car nicked


Roker Park   My great grandma used to live near there, so I went a few times when I was younger.  Looks like it's still going:
http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/...-return-of-sunderland-illuminations-1-4974998

I think they are trying to compete with Durham Lumiere 
http://www.lumiere-festival.com/durham/


----------



## Shirl (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> There's the glass museum and winter gardens and that's about it


I met and spent a bit of time with Country Joe and the Fish in Sunderland. I'd need to check to be sure but I think it was the day after the moon landing


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

One thing I did notice the last time I was in Sunderland for work, was just how clean the town centre was.  Absolutely spotless, and plenty of hanging baskets everywhere.  Makes a change from Manchester...


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Roker Park   My great grandma used to live near there, so I went a few times when I was younger.  Looks like it's still going:
> http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/...-return-of-sunderland-illuminations-1-4974998
> 
> I think they are trying to compete with Durham Lumiere
> http://www.lumiere-festival.com/durham/



Seem to be all over the North these days. The weekend just gone was Light Night Leeds  and there's Huddersfield Festival of Light in December.

So much for dark and grim North. It's a veritable light-fest oop 'ere


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Seem to be all over the North these days. The weekend just gone was Light Night Leeds  and there's Huddersfield Festival of Light in December.
> 
> So much for dark and grim North. It's a veritable light-fest oop 'ere


Why isn't there anything like that in Manchester? 

* stamps feet *


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2013)

There's one near me too, but it's tickets only and sells out fairly quick
http://www.newcastlegateshead.com/winter-festival-2012/enchanted-parks/

Looks quite nice when you drive past though


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Why isn't there anything like that in Manchester?
> 
> * stamps feet *



Not quite the same, but there's the Diwali Mela this Saturday!


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Surprisingly, Middlesbrough isn't on the long list of crap towns this year, which clearly must an error on their part as it is _far _worse than my home town.



its completely unfixable...even if you levelled it and started again itd still be a poisoned earth place where chubby brown comes from . My one overriding memory of the place..first thing thats in my head when the words mentioned is a broken white plastic vibrator lying in the street, that i saw one day when hungover . And kids on little bikes laughing at it. They were about 8 and knew what it was .


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> its completely unfixable...even if you levelled it and started again itd still be a poisoned earth place where chubby brown comes from . My one overriding memory of the place..first thing thats in my head when the words mentioned is a broken white plastic vibrator lying in the street, that i saw one day when hungover . And kids on little bikes laughing at it. They were about 8 and knew what it was .



Liked for truth; not desirability.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> its completely unfixable...even if you levelled it and started again itd still be a poisoned earth place where chubby brown comes from . My one overriding memory of the place..first thing thats in my head when the words mentioned is a broken white plastic vibrator lying in the street, that i saw one day when hungover . And kids on little bikes laughing at it. They were about 8 and knew what it was .


 
That sufficient justification to nuke it from orbit in my view, regardless of what town it may be.

But yes, your right - I always feel depressed after spending a couple of days up in Teesside as it feels like a ghost place with little future.  Its sad all round.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 7, 2013)

My mum is from Redcar but now is Hyacinth Bouquet in Devon. Her sister showed me the pics of her house there up for sale on Rightmove. Seriously, it looked like a footballers house, utterly grandiose, massive, spotless and blingy- all black tiles, thick carpet, mega posh kitchen, ensuites, woodburners and massive lawn- It sold for under 130 grand!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

Is that the house in Devon or Redcar?  The price sounds about right for Redcar, rather than Devon.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is that the house in Devon or Redcar?  The price sounds about right for Redcar, rather than Devon.


No, Redcar. I know prices are silly down South and cheaper up here but this was like a place from Hello! magazine. Still couldn't afford it though


----------



## longdog (Oct 8, 2013)

Apropos of not very much I have to confess I totally failed to document last week's chav / bus shenanigans. By all accounts (well... the bus driver on the way home from t'pub on tuesday) a group of around forty yoots on the next estate to mine had taken it upon themselves to 'storm' on to buses threaten the drivers, intimidate the passengers and generally behave like cunts.

According to a woman in the fag shop the day after the cops borrowed a bus and when said ne'er-do-wells tried the same trick they got pepper-sprayed, bludgeoned and generally had nine different shades of shit kicked out of them before being arrested en-mass. Normally I wouldn't support police brutality but... 

Any old road up...

Back to the pikkies.




Why is this prime advertising spot still vacant?


 

Ah! That'll be why then 




Two font doors on the first floor and a plastic toad. What's not to like?

Note woman on right trying to work out what the shop sells


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

been for a walk this morning after the school run



car park by local cinema/market


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Market Hall - couldn't _*see* _any festivities


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Skate park ramp thingy for the yoot


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

The back of The Winter Gardens theatre, Morecambe


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Particularly run down pub/bar for sale


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Waiting for a bus near Eric


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

The view Eric has from his plinth


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Quite liked the old gable end painted signage for the Palladium Cinema.
The sign says it is 'through the arcade'. The arcade and the cinema are both long gone.
1047 seats I'm told


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking down the Prom from Eric's statue.
The main point of this was 'Don't lamp posts spoil things?'


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Further along the Prom
Midland Hotel in background


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

The Bay looking towards Ulverston & Barrow


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

The Hurley Flyer

RNLI hovercraft rescue boat thingy


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

another angle of the hovercraft


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Red Boat


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Down the Prom towards the Yacht Club offices/hut


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Yacht Club Race Office


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Again


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Underneath.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Last one.

I call this "No Fuckin' N'owt!"

Midland in the distance again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

I think we need some proper mundane pictures of Morecambe prom from out in the bay on the sands.  Go on - go for a walk across the bay to get some pictures for us!  Just make sure to take your arm bands with you in case you sink or get caught in the incoming tide.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


 
Gwan. Gwan. Gwan. 

I'll call the RNLI if you fail to post any pictures by a set time.


----------



## longdog (Oct 8, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 41635
> 
> Particularly run down pub/bar for sale



It's a good job Mrs M wasn't there, she'd be up a ladder with a tin of paint adding the apostrophes before you could stop her.

She _hates_ that sort of thing


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Gwan. Gwan. Gwan.
> 
> I'll call the RNLI if you fail to post any pictures by a set time.


Stop sending people out to sea to get drowned, you naughty boy  We can all take photos of Morecambe on our outing for afternoon tea. Then you can go out to sea to get the views you want  and we'll stay on the seafront ready to shout for help if you get into trouble


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 8, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 41650
> 
> Last one.
> 
> ...




caravans are the first word, HGVs the last. Translated it really means no gippos and no whores


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Stop sending people out to sea to get drowned, you naughty boy  We can all take photos of Morecambe on our outing for afternoon tea. Then you can go out to sea to get the views you want  and we'll stay on the seafront ready to shout for help if you get into trouble


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Stop sending people out to sea to get drowned, you naughty boy  We can all take photos of Morecambe on our outing for afternoon tea. Then you can go out to sea to get the views you want  and we'll stay on the seafront ready to shout for help if you get into trouble


 
I'm bringing a dinghy to send you out to sea. 

By the way, did you manage to speak to the Midland to check if we need to book?  It would be good to know if there is a dress code, as I'm a naturally scruffy git so would rather not have to wear proper trews.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm bringing a dinghy to send you out to sea.
> 
> By the way, did you manage to speak to the Midland to check if we need to book?  It would be good to know if there is a dress code, as I'm a naturally scruffy git so would rather not have to wear proper trews.


No, still haven't done it. I forget to do everything when I'm working. I'm off for 5 days from Thursday so I'll call them Thursday. 

Remind me Thursday morning!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> No, still haven't done it. I forget to do everything when I'm working. I'm off for 5 days from Thursday so I'll call them Thursday.
> 
> Remind me Thursday morning!


 
Note in my diary to nag duly entered.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Note in my diary to nag duly entered.


 
It quite simply says 'Nag Shirl' with a reminder set for 9am on the day, so expect a nag shortly after that.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 10, 2013)

bringing the bins back in this morning





had my head shaved 'Zero mate'





the back of St Leonards House, Lancaster


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 10, 2013)

caught the train to work this morning

Those going to Morecambe will pass through this station if they catch the connecting train from Lancaster to Morecambe


----------



## badseed (Oct 11, 2013)

A recent trip to the boro...






Probably one for the old shit pubs thread


----------



## badseed (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## badseed (Oct 11, 2013)

When you walk without ease










The pub I spent a lot of years in. Now a Weatherspoons with a stupid name.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, I've never seen that wall before badseed. Do you know what was there?

edit: in #4209 I mean


----------



## badseed (Oct 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Wow, I've never seen that wall before badseed. Do you know what was there?


It's an old ship yard, then it became SLP module yard when I left it owned by oderbrecht (sp?) oil and gas. It was still goin gstrong in the 90's.
The wall is a listed building, it's on the boro side of the tranny.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 11, 2013)

badseed said:


> It's an old ship yard, then it became SLP module yard when I left it owned by oderbrecht (sp?) oil and gas. It was still goin gstrong in the 90's.
> The wall is a listed building, it's on the boro side of the tranny.



Are you still in the UK? How did you find the boro after so long away?

You've made it look quite nice in your pics


----------



## badseed (Oct 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Are you still in the UK? How did you find the boro after so long away?
> You've made it look quite nice in your pics



I don't know what I was expecting, but it was ok.
Lots of little things have changed but nothing big. All the shops I remember have gone but apart from shop names and signs it's much the same as when I left it, it seemed cleaner than I remember but we had great weather when we there and that always helps.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Wow, I've never seen that wall before badseed. Do you know what was there?
> 
> edit: in #4209 I mean


 


badseed said:


> It's an old ship yard, then it became SLP module yard when I left it owned by oderbrecht (sp?) oil and gas. It was still goin gstrong in the 90's.
> The wall is a listed building, it's on the boro side of the tranny.


 
I thought I recognised that - looked familiar even though it must be 20+ years since I last saw it. Its quite a nice wall!


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 11, 2013)

Great pics Throbbing Angel. Morecambe is a pleasure to photograph unless you work for the tourism board- and to be fair, the view across the bay is my favourite view ever. Love the way things emerge depending on the weather like one of those 3d glasses I had as a kid- often looks strangely photoshopped. 

Today in Lancaster...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...owns-such-as-Hull-Hartlepool-and-Burnley.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 11, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> This sounds like a great idea
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...owns-such-as-Hull-Hartlepool-and-Burnley.html


 
Three words for that article.  Fuck. Right. Off.  

Oh, I forgot.  Cunts.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Great pics Throbbing Angel. Morecambe is a pleasure to photograph unless you work for the tourism board- and to be fair, the view across the bay is my favourite view ever. Love the way things emerge depending on the weather like one of those 3d glasses I had as a kid- often looks strangely photoshopped.
> 
> Today in Lancaster...


 
Cheers, I know what you mean, always summat worth a look in Mcmbe & Lancaster.

Where's that - the quay?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

Today I have marching around the wilds delivering Canvass materials for the Council.

sadly, after a few hours even views like these became mundae.  My main train of thought was 'Why don't you lot have your houses closer together!' 
#achingfeet


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

ffs

whats wrong with this bloody uploader doodad - apologies - you're just going to have to click on them


_switches back to BB code editor_


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 11, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> This sounds like a great idea
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...owns-such-as-Hull-Hartlepool-and-Burnley.html



I can't believe this is even being considered. Let's just condemn who swathes of the countryside to commuting and upheaval, and move them into the already overcrowded South East and push property prices and service use up to the limits.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 11, 2013)

badseed said:


>


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 11, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Cheers, I know what you mean, always summat worth a look in Mcmbe & Lancaster.
> 
> Where's that - the quay?


Yes- I loved the quay before the bulldozers.  But things never stay the same...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 11, 2013)

Lancaster Music festival.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I can't believe this is even being considered. Let's just condemn who swathes of the countryside to commuting and upheaval, and move them into the already overcrowded South East and push property prices and service use up to the limits.


 
The arguments presented in the Economist are very similar to those the Cabinet discussed 30 years ago to put Liverpool into a 'managed decline' due to the severe problems Liverpool had at the time following the Toxteth riots.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2011/dec/30/thatcher-government-liverpool-riots-1981

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-16355281

The quote from Lord Alton (MP in a Merseyside seat at the time) is interesting:



> "Many people guessed that this was the impulse driving politics at the time.
> "This idea of managed decline, that you can simply let one of the country's great cities slip into the River Mersey and opt for decay rather than renewal, shows an ambivalence to the north of England which still affects politics to this day."


 
Sadly I think he is right.


----------



## longdog (Oct 12, 2013)

badseed said:


> A recent trip to the boro...
> 
> 
> Probably one for the old shit pubs thread



Plywood windows, peeling paint, empty sign hanger, a 'roof garden' chilled lagers (as opposed to hot ones presumably) and 'often copied, never equalled' fun nights.

Seems like a good candidate for a meet (bring your own firearms). The interior of the place must be worth at least two pages of mundane photos.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 12, 2013)

longdog said:


> Plywood windows, peeling paint, empty sign hanger, a 'roof garden' chilled lagers (as opposed to hot ones presumably) and 'often copied, never equalled' fun nights.
> 
> Seems like a good candidate for a meet (bring your own firearms). The interior of the place must be worth at least two pages of mundane photos.


 
You go in first then.  I'll wait outside to see if you survive.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

more wandering about in the wilds


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2013)

happened across a Book Fair in a village institute


----------



## longdog (Oct 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You go in first then.  I'll wait outside to see if you survive.



Survive my arse. You just want me to get the first round in 

OK... What do you want? Lager, lager or lager?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 13, 2013)

longdog said:


> Survive my arse. You just want me to get the first round in
> 
> OK... What do you want? Lager, lager or lager?


 
Damn, rumbled! 

I'll have a crate of the finest champagne please.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2013)

The Humber Princess and the lift bridge at Barnby Dunn on the Sheffield and South Yorkshire Navigation.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2013)

I've seen quite a few boats using the canals in the city centre over the last few days - will have to remember to take my camera out next time as they make good mundane pictures.  There is also something nice about watching people use the canals, and opening the lock gates.

Sadly, bodies are found in the city centre stretches of the canals with depressing regularity.  Most are accidents after a night out, but one person has been arrested on suspicion of murder after a body was found last week.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2013)

The Humber Princess above travels between Hull and Rotherham twice a week transporting oil products.
It passes us regularly when we are out with the dogs.
The vessel is one of the largest in use on our canals at sixty metres long and six metres wide, it carries the equivalent load of twenty HGVs, which is also good for the environment.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunset over Sheffield and SY Navigation near Thorpe Marsh.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2013)

Thorpe Marsh before the towers were flattened.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 41891
> 
> 
> 
> Thorpe Marsh before the towers were flattened.


 
I have always liked cooling towers, and it is a shame they are being demolished.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking the opposite way to Thorpe Marsh along the Sheffield and SY Navigation toward the start of the New Junction Canal (left) and the Stainforth and Keadby Canal (right).


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I have always liked cooling towers, and it is a shame they are being demolished.



Prefer the subtle curve of cooling towers to the starkness of wind turbines.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Prefer the subtle curve of cooling towers to the starkness of wind turbines.


 
I like both to be honest, but I grew up in an area with cooling towers where my dad worked at ICI Billingham, so have a fondness for them as they were such local landmarks.  The four at that plant were named Tom and Jerry, and Pinky and Perky by the staff at the plant.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 14, 2013)

Shit hot as always, neonwilderness.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2013)

Leeds main shopping street, today


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2013)

Two schools in Burley, and Armley in the distance across the valley


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Leeds main shopping street, today


 
I hope you didn't catch ticks from the sheep.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hope you didn't catch ticks from the sheep.



Got two ticks from me!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Got two ticks from me!


 
I caught ticks from sheep on holidays on farms when I was a kid.  Horrible little things.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 15, 2013)

phone box scrawl near the hospital


 

Alleyway



 

Local Church


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Leeds main shopping street, today


what?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> what?


 
Its Leeds, so that is normal for Yorkshire, and sheep mill around everywhere.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its Leeds, so that is normal for Yorkshire, and sheep mill around everywhere.


I never seen any. I know a deer came into town once..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I never seen any. I know a deer came into town once..


 
Leeds city centre is a bit far from Temple Newsham where I think they have deer, so it must have got lost by a long way.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Leeds city centre is a bit far from Temple Newsham where I think they have deer, so it must have got lost by a long way.


it wandered in off the motorway. Tbf deer are everywhere in Leeds/ west yorks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> it wandered in off the motorway. Tbf deer are everywhere in Leeds/ west yorks.


 
I hope it was rounded up and was returned to a more suitable environment.  I certainly haven't seen deer in Manchester city centre - or sheep for that matter! 

Thinking about it, apart from foxes, I think the only animals I've seen in the built up area were some reindeer in Oldham town centre a few years ago for the xmas stuff.  A lot smaller than I thought too.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hope it was rounded up and was returned to a more suitable environment.  I certainly haven't seen deer in Manchester city centre - or sheep for that matter!
> 
> Thinking about it, apart from foxes, I think the only animals I've seen in the built up area were some reindeer in Oldham town centre a few years ago for the xmas stuff.  A lot smaller than I thought too.


Saw a deer coming into Shipley. They are also in most spaces, the land down near kirkstall abbey/bridge, they're down there and at Roundhay park too. Me mum saw one crossing street lane once!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Saw a deer coming into Shipley. They are also in most spaces, the land down near kirkstall abbey/bridge, they're down there and at Roundhay park too. Me mum saw one crossing street lane once!


 
I wonder if there are any at Heaton Park here, as that is a large park like Roundhay.  I can't remember noticing any when I've been there though.  I'll have to look into where they might be n the Greater Manchester and go and have a look.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> what?


lost your shame and came back?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hope you didn't catch ticks from the sheep.



No ticks! Kept my distance from those woolley bastards


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 15, 2013)

Morrisons cafe, reading my book


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> No ticks! Kept my distance from those woolley bastards


 
You do know that ticks bide their time before making their presence known, don't you?  I remember when I was a kid being unaware of them leeching my blood, as I think they inject an anaesthetic into you when they chomp into you. 

Happy paranoia!


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is a site that I return to a lot, besides having pictures of my school mates and family on there is a great record of my old village's history.
This is a picture from the mid sixties of the street my dad was born on in 1912, from the collection on the site.
Denaby Main Colliery and Mexborough Power station dominated the area.
 http://keithsphotos.webs.com/apps/photos/


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2013)

Whickham Laundrette


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2013)

Lancaster priory- these flags were carried into various ancient wars by the Kings Regiment- no further detail or history as the toddler ran off into the quiet chapel singing a cbeebies song whilst I was taking a few pics and I could not finish reading info...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2013)

Demolition of Kent Meters, Armley. 2009.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2013)

Staff toilet, former ABC/Regal cinema, Hull.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Staff toilet, former ABC/Regal cinema, Hull.


 
Superb!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Mundane old knackered boats on the jetty at Morecambe.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Some pictures of the prom.











The Cocktower toilets:



For all your bra needs:


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2013)

Morecambe is a wonderful place with a camera (or camera phone if you are scared of the locals) Hope you enjoyed your posh tea- gutted to have missed it. I was in deepest darkest Scotland seeing family after far too long...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2013)

I like the way it is chained up.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I like the way it is chained up.


 

Kinky ice cream? Or kinky whipped top?


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2013)

Fifty shades of nicotine yellow


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

There's been some minters on this page from Dogsauce  , cyberfairy  and farmerbarleymow 

Great stuff.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Lowton Court, Miners Estate, Moston.


 Side of Lowton Court.


 Miners Welfare Club now home to this gaffe
http://mostonsmallcinema.org.uk/

 Welcome to Lowton Court.

  Teddington Rd, Miners estate.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Bradford Court - A lot of 3 berth flats in this block. Be hard to let with the bedroom tax.

 Miners flats & maisonettes.

 Woodstock Rd, miners.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Not all corner shops have been killed by tesco's. Off St Mary's Rd, Moston.

 Cardinal Red.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Tommy Taylor Close - Footballer's estate, Newton Heath. All the walks and closes on here are named in after the Busby Babes.

 Duncan Edwards Court.

 Eddie Colman Close.

 Roger Byrne Close/David Pegg Walk.

 
I should've gone round the whole estate and got them all. But I didn't.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Newton Heath market.

 Alperton Walk, N/H.

 Houses near Clayton Vale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Level Crossing, pub & stone house near Clayton Vale. Newton Heath was semi ruralish years ago.

 Don't do it. And if you owe some triads tens of thousands of pounds in gambling debts don't try to pay them off with a suitcase full of Autumn leaves either. They're unlikely to see the funny side.

 The river Medlock.

 Just in case you thought I was lying.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Chemical place, Clayton - I think I've already done a pic of this. Never mind though.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Vats.

 If we were in America this would be a vacant lot.

 Single old style lamp post.

 All the other lamp posts were like these.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Aint got time to fix the shingles
Aint got time to fix the floor

 Sometime around the turn of the century, I remember a gable end round here somewhere with "GOD is from Clayton" emulsioned on it it white. Can't find it though, it must've gone.

 Reclaimed by nature.

 I wonder if that lamp post still works?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Twoc'd pram.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Droylesden centre - I didn't notice them kids outside greggs when I took the pic. Wait, what? Taking pictures of kids? What the _fuck_? Is he a fucking _paedophile_? - That's what I imagine the girl's saying to the lad.

 The Droylesden centre - I rather like it.

 Miles better than greggs.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Funny looking 3 storey terraces in Ashton.

 This is what they look like from the front.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Margaret Terrace, Ashton.

 Flats hiding behind Margaret terrace.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Ashton Council offices. Ace building.

 Ashetton House, Ashton. Nice variety of window shapes & sizes.

 Untended graveyard, Ashton.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 22, 2013)

Coffee table reading. I've posted about this book elsewhere - I only picked it up because I thought it was called "Doing A Dump".


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 22, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 42337 Flats hiding behind Margaret terrace.



My old flat!!  10th floor


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 42334 Funny looking 3 storey terraces in Ashton.
> 
> View attachment 42335 This is what they look like from the front.



Proper houses.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 23, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Proper houses.



I don't think I've seen ones like that with three floors at the back anywhere else.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I don't think I've seen ones like that with three floors at the back anywhere else.



First I've seen too, they just look good old proper community houses. I wonder if they were built as housing for workers by a altruistic employer?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 23, 2013)

Possibly - I've just tried googling Hindley St/Smith St Ashton Under Lyne (that's where they are) but only came up with zoopla type house price bullshit.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Possibly - I've just tried googling Hindley St/Smith St Ashton Under Lyne (that's where they are) but only came up with zoopla type house price bullshit.



I have just found that the Tudno factory that was/is a biscuit factory was originally a mill, the third of four in the Ryecroft group built in 1845, the houses may well have been for workers.
http://www.ashton-under-lyne.com/history/cotton.htm


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 23, 2013)

Good work. Nice one


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2013)

I love that there was a mill in Ashton under Lyne called Tongue Bottom!
Must have had a subservient work force.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 23, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> My old flat!!  10th floor



I think I'd be more surprised now if I took some pics and there wasn't one of somewhere you'd lived/worked/been out with someone from there etc.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 23, 2013)

I was in Manchester city centre last night, my eldest was at the Academy to see Bastille (I have no idea who they are) so I dropped her and pals off and went for walk after going to the AMC to see FILTH. Tried using my camera's 'night mode' for the first time with varying degrees of success but didn't get many pics as my battery ran out - here's the best of a very bad lot...


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Do Martins still do cheese n spinach pasties? They were the best.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not sure. I always get those little shepherds pies.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Do Martins still do cheese n spinach pasties? They were the best.


 
That sounds familiar - I've had some nice pasties from Martins.  Unfortunately, there isn't a branch near me - the nearest one is a few miles away. Might have to go to Greggs when they open at 6 as I want a pasty now!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 25, 2013)

To be fair on Greggs their pasties made massive improvements. Years ago you'd get a pastie that had all the filling in one end.

My mate likes to claim her husband was recruited by Greggs to create the full filling pastie.

Martins also did the veg curry. Their pastry was much better than Greggs but I'd have to do a cheese n onion comparison test to make that call nowadays.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2013)

It's bin day today


----------



## The Boy (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm beginning to regret never buying anything from Martins now.  Lived near on when I was in Levy but always just thought it would be sub-Greggs disappointment so never bothered.   

That and the fact that the example entry in my job hunting diary from the labour exchange was something about applying for a position there.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 25, 2013)

I really really want a cheese and spinach pasty now. 

In other news, I find it curiously reassuring that in these end days of broadband, eye recognition and self-serve checkouts, someone somewhere is still making these stickers. ..


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 25, 2013)

I always wonder if there is ever any hilarious mix-ups between the ACAB taxi firm and this slogan somehow.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 25, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Demolition of Kent Meters, Armley. 2009.


 
Think that's just round the corner... looks like they're building on it now if its the same spot


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 25, 2013)

I was just looking through old pics from my blog (woo, it's Friday night, let's PARTY!!!) and found this one which made me snigger four years on. It is from Stranraer in Scotland- the one shop that was open had faded brand named products artfully  arranged very carefully in its window in little displays of 'fuck me, it's Heinz ketchup! like it was about 1945.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 25, 2013)

The loo roll was a personal favourite.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's bin day today
> 
> View attachment 42477


where? it was yesterday here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> where? it was yesterday here.



Burley. I thought it was odd because I live two streets away and my bin day is the day before. I suppose there has to be a cross-over point somewhere between the days.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's bin day today
> 
> View attachment 42477


 
Did you play dominoes?  That would be so tempting!


----------



## The Boy (Oct 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



I fucking love diesels.  I wanted to go to the Diesel weekend on the East Lancs Railway but was working.  Still got to ride on a great big stinking diesel train on the return journey when we did visit though - far better than the silly steam engine on the journey out.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

It is Halloween and time to go climb Pendle Hill to meet with Satanists, ghosts and witches! Except we don't because my toddler projectile vomits in the car and we arrive too late. Fucks sake.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

This one was not done on a black and white filter!


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

When I say filter, I mean special effects thing on my phone...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

Clitheroe Castle. I love Clitheroe.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

Pendle Hill always looming in the background...


----------



## Shirl (Oct 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> It is Halloween and time to go climb Pendle Hill to meet with Satanists, ghosts and witches! Except we don't because my toddler projectile vomits in the car and we arrive too late. Fucks sake.


I grew up in Burnley and as a teenager we walked up Pendle Hill every Halloween. It was one of the years highlights


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I grew up in Burnley and as a teenager we walked up Pendle Hill every Halloween. It was one of the years highlights


Would utterly love to do this one day but we are about an hour away at least and encumbered with toddler. One day I will.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Would utterly love to do this one day but we are about an hour away at least and encumbered with toddler. One day I will.


 
We could arrange an outing as I'd like to climb it too.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

I have twice tried to go up it- once the child was too small and ginger (thankfully blonde now) and today we arrived too late smelling of rancid thrown-up porridge. Adding another person into the equation might make them cross if another fuck-up occurs- I feel I am doomed, dammit! *swoons and faints* There is nothing I like more than a bit of home grown Devil Worship but instead I had to look in Oxfam for reasonably priced second hand toddler tracksuits. I hate my life.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

But I would also like to climb up it with you and admire the sentiment- just think it might bugger your day up!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I have twice tried to go up it- *once the child was too small and ginger* (thankfully blonde now) and today we arrived too late smelling of rancid thrown-up porridge. Adding another person into the equation might make them cross if another fuck-up occurs- I feel I am doomed, dammit! *swoons and faints* There is nothing I like more than a bit of home grown Devil Worship but instead I had to look in Oxfam for reasonably priced second hand toddler tracksuits. I hate my life.


 
Does ginger hair give people altitude sickness?


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Does ginger hair give people altitude sickness?


The temperature had risen beyond 15 degrees so I was concerned he might burn (or get unsightly freckles)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> The temperature had risen beyond 15 degrees so I was concerned he might burn (or get unsightly freckles)


 
Surely it is the intensity of sunlight which counts rather then temperature?  You can get sunburn as long the right type of UV rays get through in sufficient quantity.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

He was teeny tiny newborn and ginger and gingers burn quickly and that is pretty much all we knew and acted upon as Pendle Hill is an shade free area. Shoving him up there the next possible opportunity though now he is 2 and thus practically about to leave home.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 30, 2013)

cyberfairy were you going to start from Sabden?


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2013)

Shirl said:


> cyberfairy were you going to start from Sabden?


From Barley. Have an enormous sulk on as the tea rooms were offering veggie broth with dumplings and bread and butter for 3.50 but we had no money, just some slightly turgid mushy cheese and onion pasties and half a packet of monster munch.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> From Barley. Have an enormous sulk on as the tea rooms were offering veggie broth with dumplings and bread and butter for 3.50 but we had no money, just some slightly turgid mushy cheese and onion pasties and half a packet of monster munch.


Oh no, veggie broth and dumplings with bread and butter would have been some compensation for missing the walk 
Now you've said Barley I think that's where we went up from, or Roughlee. I need to look at a map to remind myself. I drive over the Nick of Pendle every couple of weeks to go from Sabden to Clitheroe, it's one of my favourite charity shop towns


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> He was teeny tiny newborn and ginger and gingers burn quickly and that is pretty much all we knew and acted upon as Pendle Hill is an shade free area. Shoving him up there the next possible opportunity though now he is 2 and thus practically about to leave home.


 
Fair enough.


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 31, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



Where is that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> Where is that?


It's the old garden festival site in Gateshead


----------



## longdog (Oct 31, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



Now that's what I call a train. A type 37 if I'm not mistaken ( and I'm not cos I checked on wikipedia  ) which makes it at least 47 years old  .



The Boy said:


> I fucking love diesels.  I wanted to go to the Diesel weekend on the East Lancs Railway but was working.  Still got to ride on a great big stinking diesel train on the return journey when we did visit though - far better than the silly steam engine on the journey out.



Steam engines are history and should all be melted down and the metal used to restart production of the Deltic.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2013)

longdog said:


> Now that's what I call a train. A type 37 if I'm not mistaken ( and I'm not cos I checked on wikipedia  ) which makes it at least 47 years old  .


There used to be loads of them round here, but these days they are pretty limited


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2013)

I took some pics of some ginnels today. The essence of the North.
Will stick em up later in the evening.
Boy, are they mundane


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 31, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I was just looking through old pics from my blog (woo, it's Friday night, let's PARTY!!!) and found this one which made me snigger four years on. It is from Stranraer in Scotland- the one shop that was open had faded brand named products artfully  arranged very carefully in its window in little displays of 'fuck me, it's Heinz ketchup! like it was about 1945.



Fantastic - someone described a similar shop in Blaenau Ffestiniog with a 3 high pyramid of oranges and a several stacks of tinned beans - he described it as the ultimate example of "retail despair" ...mind you - this was in 1970 or so.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 31, 2013)

davesgcr said:


> Fantastic - someone described a similar shop in Blaenau Ffestiniog with a 3 high pyramid of oranges and a several stacks of tinned beans - he described it as the ultimate example of "retail despair" ...mind you - this was in 1970 or so.


It is a wonderful thing to find nowadays but probably a shit experience for the car-less local who has to purchase items from the past at prices from the future.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> It is a wonderful thing to find nowadays but probably a shit experience for the car-less local who has to purchase items from the past at prices from the future.


I thought of you today as I drove over Pendle Hill.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I took some pics of some ginnels today. The essence of the North.
> Will stick em up later in the evening.
> Boy, are they mundane


 
They're only proper mundane ginnels if they smell of wee. 

* so I hoped you pissed in any non-weey ones before taking your pictures.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2013)

They were very leafy ginnels
Unfortunately, my camera seems faulty. Or I'm a shit iPhone photographer as loads of light is leaking into them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They were very leafy ginnels
> Unfortunately, my camera seems faulty. Or I'm a shit iPhone photographer as loads of light is leaking into them.


 
It doesn't matter if the photos are a bit wobbly or whatever, so post away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2013)

The middle one is lovely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2013)

There are millions of ginnels. There should be a Taschen coffee table book of Leeds ginnels


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2013)

Ginnels to me are more austere affairs, with none of the leafy nonsense.  Ideally cobbled, with high-ish brick walls on either side topped with broken glass embedded into concrete, just to give you that nice rat-trapped-in-a-maze feeling. Strewn with chip papers, litter and various other undesirable items makes for extra points, an abandoned settee or fridge gets 100 bonus points, and a body 10,000.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2013)

Perhaps they are more snickets than ginnels, then?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Perhaps they are more snickets than ginnels, then?


 
Snicket?  Sounds vaguely familiar. Perhaps I'm thinking of sneck.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Snicket?  Sounds vaguely familiar. Perhaps I'm thinking of sneck.



A sneck is the thing which you twist to open a door. No, not a handle. The thing on a Yale lock


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/33/messages/804.html

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/snicket

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/snicket


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A sneck is the thing which you twist to open a door. No, not a handle. The thing on a Yale lock


 
Yeah, I know what a sneck is, but snicket is not something I think I ever used.  Or at least that I remember.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, I know what a sneck is, but snicket is not something I think I ever used.  Or at least that I remember.


It's a West Yorkshire word I think. I'd never heard it until I met my ex (from Halifax).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's a West Yorkshire word I think. I'd never heard it until I met my ex (from Halifax).


 
That would explain it - those odd folks from West Yorkshire! 

That'll be why it sounded vaguely familiar, and that I'd just forgotten in in the last 15+ years since I left Leeds.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, I know what a sneck is, but snicket is not something I think I ever used.  Or at least that I remember.



at work we cry 'Take the sneck off would you?' to people passing through a staff only door close to 5pm
my standard response to this is 'No! *You* sneck off!'


In my mind a snicket should be surround you with lots of foliage, bushes or trees - I think this is because my brain goes  snicket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thicket because they sound alike


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> at work we cry 'Take the sneck off would you?' to people passing through a staff only door close to 5pm
> my standard response to this is 'No! *You* sneck off!'
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm the same with snicket - it just reminds me of trees.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2013)

Just ginnels in Leeds. Never heard of sneck and snicket is the pseudonymous name of a children's author as far as I am concerned


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2013)

The ginnels are in Adel, which is a posh, leafy bit of Leeds.
I grew up in slightly less leafy but not particularly blighted parts of Leeds and they were mostly not as litter-strewn and menacing as farmerbarleymow portrays from his experience. 
To me, a scary ginnel is an alleyway!
Like in that London.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The ginnels are in Adel, which is a posh, leafy bit of Leeds.
> I grew up in slightly less leafy but not particularly blighted parts of Leeds and they were mostly not as litter-strewn and menacing as farmerbarleymow portrays from his experience.
> To me, a scary ginnel is an alleyway!
> Like in that London.


 
I suspected they might be up that neck of the woods.  I.e. one of the posh parts of Leeds.  La-di-da OU!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Some snaps from a walk in the rain earlier to photograph this


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

No Parking


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

A makeshift ashtray


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

The former site of Dunston Rocket


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Hand Car Wash


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Bewley & Scott


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 2, 2013)

Skip. Lancaster.

Unable to rotate at the moment...bloody iPad.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

I didn't investigate any further!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Subway


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Cycleway


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Gateshead Garden Festival


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Redheugh - The name of the bridges over the Tyne and a tower block, I think it also applies to this area too but it's a bit vague


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Redheugh/Eslington Court (I'm not sure which is which)


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

Garages


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)

My street (the rough end )


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 42872
> 
> Skip. Lancaster.
> 
> Unable to rotate at the moment...bloody iPad.


 
Why does the skip say 'Think Pink' on the end? A bit odd for a skip!

Top quality photos by neonwilderness today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

Some more from today


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

A1


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

There used to be a big bakery here, it's now used for fairs and markets.  It used to be surrounded by piles of rubble which added to the atmosphere


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

Team Valley


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't realise this branch of Greggs opened on a Sunday.  Handy to know if I ever need an emergency pasty!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure what these are, but they have been in the corner of this yard for years


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

River Team


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

A well maintained railway bridge, luckily it's disused


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

A small garden centre on the edge of my estate.  I've only ever seen it open a couple of times


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 3, 2013)

New camera neonwilderness ? Your photos seem different.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Why does the skip say 'Think Pink' on the end? A bit odd for a skip!
> 
> Top quality photos by neonwilderness today.


http://thinkpinkskips.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> New camera neonwilderness ? Your photos seem different.


Better or worse different? 

Nothing new, the train ones were taken with my SLR and the rest with my phone


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> http://thinkpinkskips.co.uk/


 
That website is enough to give me a headache!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A small garden centre on the edge of my estate.  I've only ever seen it open a couple of times



Drugs front


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Drugs front


I think it's run by the some of the people who have allotments round the corner. They might have a lab in one of their sheds, like a shit version of Breaking Bad


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 3, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Better or worse different?
> 
> Nothing new, the train ones were taken with my SLR and the rest with my phone



Not better nor worse  Just have a 'matte' quality to them now which looked different enough for me to mention it. It's probably just the weather


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Not better nor worse  Just have a 'matte' quality to them now which looked different enough for me to mention it. It's probably just the weather


Yeah, the light is a bit different at this time of year.  I updated my phone to iOS7 a while back, so could be that too


----------



## snadge (Nov 3, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure what these are, but they have been in the corner of this yard for years



These are valve blanks, cast in that shape to be bored out and machined with innards added for different applications.


Something like this







Except they look like something from the fourties, casting nowadays are far more accurate, the company that cast those probably had an agreement with the machine shop for waste to be returned to be re used so in a way, early recycling.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2013)

snadge said:


> Except they look like something from the fourties, casting nowadays are far more accurate, the company that cast those probably had an agreement with the machine shop for waste to be returned to be re used so in a way, early recycling.


Yeah they are stuck in the far corner of their yard and have been there for as long as I can remember, so have probably just been sat there for years


----------



## Shirl (Nov 4, 2013)

View from our hotel bedroom window this morning. It's the river Hodder passing through Whitewell in the Forest of Bowland
First frost of winter.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice pic Shirl, not mundane in the slighest!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 4, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Nice pic Shirl, not mundane in the slighest!


There is so much stunningly beautiful countryside up here, I think us northerners take it for granted sometimes.  Not that I take this for granted, it's why we go there obviously


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 4, 2013)

That is an amazing pic Shirl 

Jealous!

Although I was tempted to get my camera out this morning on the train to take pics of similarly beautiful frosty morning scenes in Cheshire - it was a genuinely gorgeous Autumnal morning today, and cheered me up no end.  Best time of the year, without doubt. 

But you're spot on - we do take it for granted as it is just there everyday.  We are very lucky.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 6, 2013)

I are on the bus to Lancaster Uni. It has wifi. Lets see if I can upload from an iPod touch.

Can I fuck


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 6, 2013)

Here we are. Best I can do on a bus. 

http://imm.io/1jYD7


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 6, 2013)

in its full rotated glory


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 6, 2013)

Shirl said:


> View from our hotel bedroom window this morning. It's the river Hodder passing through Whitewell in the Forest of Bowland
> First frost of winter.


I love it around there- feel so happy to have it close by- did you go to the Inn at Whitwell? Very famous gastropub- think might have been in The Trip (that thing with Steve Coogan)


----------



## Shirl (Nov 6, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I love it around there- feel so happy to have it close by- did you go to the Inn at Whitwell? Very famous gastropub- think might have been in The Trip (that thing with Steve Coogan)


Yes, we went for Sunday lunch and also stayed at the Inn at Whitewell on Sunday night. It's where we had our wedding reception in 1990. It was  better back then I think, it was quite shabby in those day but always full of really posh people that we liked to sit and watch  We used to go back every year on our anniversary but we can't afford to now. Sunday was my birthday so it was a present.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

Isn't Yorkshire the officially the third most beautiful place in the world or summat? There's been a bit of blether about it recently. There was even a pic of Malham Cove on Have I Got News For You?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't Yorkshire the officially the third most beautiful place in the world or summat? There's been a bit of blether about it recently. There was even a pic of Malham Cove on Have I Got News For You?



Yeah some daft list or whatever. Guardian ran with it complete with patronising headline.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Malham Cove


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2013)

Clints and grykes. 

I got accosted in town by some weirdo local history buff earlier this year when I was taking photos of the old buildings.  He just started wittering on about the history of the buildings, in disturbing detail about which companies operated there, when, that they did, blah blah blah.  Then he sort of followed me as I walked down the street.  I escaped by taking refuge inside the library. 

And sadly, he turned up at an event a few months later at the John Rylands Library where they were doing a talk about the maps of Victorian Manchester, with the old maps out on display to look at.  Predictably he started dominating the session, repeatedly asking questions of the poor curator. I recognised his boring droning voice immediately, and prayed that he didn't recognise me.  He's stalking me!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Yeah some daft list or whatever. Guardian ran with it complete with patronising headline.


 
Too true.  These lists are shite.  The beauty of a landscape or whatever is purely personal.  Yorkshire is nowt special anyway and the rest of the North is _far_ better - and that is indubitable fact as we all know.

/ runs from the Yorkshire mafia


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I are on the bus to Lancaster Uni. It has wifi. Lets see if I can upload from an iPod touch.
> 
> Can I fuck


 
Wi-fi on a bus?  My god, you have posh buses up there!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Too true.  These lists are shite.  The beauty of a landscape or whatever is purely personal.  Yorkshire is nowt special anyway and the rest of the North is _far_ better - and that is indubitable fact as we all know.
> 
> / runs from the Yorkshire mafia



Speaking as an unbiased Lancastrian it seems pretty obvious to me that you're speaking the complete objective truth.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wi-fi on a bus?  My god, you have posh buses up there!



the ones that go to the Uni have it - for the Stewds I suppose


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wi-fi on a bus?  My god, you have posh buses up there!



[Some] buses in Leeds have wifi, too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Speaking as an unbiased Lancastrian it seems pretty obvious to me that you're speaking the complete objective truth.


 
I completely agree that you are totally impartial in this judgment, and absolutely correct.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> the ones that go to the Uni have it - for the Stewds I suppose


 


Fez909 said:


> [Some] buses in Leeds have wifi, too.


 
Admittedly, I rarely travel on buses nowadays.  I think I've been on a bus a grand total of about 4 times in the last five years.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Too true.  These lists are shite.  The beauty of a landscape or whatever is purely personal.  Yorkshire is nowt special anyway and the rest of the North is _far_ better - and that is indubitable fact as we all know.
> 
> / runs from the Yorkshire mafia


I have only just noticed this comment. 

See me at the Manchester meet!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Speaking as an unbiased Lancastrian it seems pretty obvious to me that you're speaking the complete objective truth.


You an'all


----------



## Favelado (Nov 7, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I have only just noticed this comment.
> 
> See me at the Manchester meet!



She'll never buy you a pint farmerbarleymow . You know what they're like.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 8, 2013)

Favelado said:


> She'll never buy you a pint farmerbarleymow . You know what they're like.


She's not even from Yorkshire. She's gone bloody native.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

A few from today


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

Ford Parts


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

Medical Centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

Surveillance


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

Takeaway


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking over towards Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

A man pushing a pram up a steep hill


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

Bit of a break here after I remembered I was on call at work and had a message to deal with


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)

and a can of Special Brew to finish before my phone battery went flat


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 10, 2013)

Great pics Neon!
I know nothing about photography but this time of year just makes me want to go out with an actual proper camera and take actual proper pics. I think the lighting, the colours and that slight sense of haziness is magical. However I have a toddler and a smartphone so have snapped about two on the way back from the fucking supermarke


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2013)

Two contrary signs in a dead end round the corner.  Directed traffic towards a sign saying 'please do not park here'.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Great pics Neon!
> I know nothing about photography but this time of year just makes me want to go out with an actual proper camera and take actual proper pics. I think the lighting, the colours and that slight sense of haziness is magical.


It's a good time of year for photography (when it's not raining ), I did have plans to head about again today but not getting up until lunchtime put a stop to that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2013)

I've noticed an increasing number of used condoms in the car park adjoining that photo, so it seems the sex workers are migrating back towards where I live.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a good time of year for photography (when it's not raining ), I did have plans to head about again today but not getting up until lunchtime put a stop to that


 
Me too - was thinking of going for a walk out in the countryside, but the weather has been rubbish so just stayed in the warm instead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've noticed an increasing number of used condoms in the car park adjoining that photo, so it seems the sex workers are migrating back towards where I live.


You should take some arty shots of them glistening in the rain


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You should take some arty shots of them glistening in the rain


 
I'll take a photo in the morning, although I doubt it will look arty!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2013)

can't see these have been posted
audio slideshow of Todmorden pics from 60's by photographer Tony Ray-Jones
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-24826739


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 12, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I wonder if an old tar lives in that street?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder if an old tar lives in that street?




All the roads along there are named after engineers, so there could be one in every street


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 12, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> All the roads along there are named after engineers, so there could be one in every street


 
It would only work on Macadam Street sadly, but I'm sure we could work other engineering puns into the other street names. 

Sadly, we don't have someone as universally known as that, but my home town does have a John Walker Square, named after the bloke who invented the friction match which is very widely used.  Like a bloody stupid Northerner with chips and gravy for brains, he didn't patent the idea.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)

migrating back?  did you scare them away when you moved in?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)

Sock in street



it was outside...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 43370


That looks nice and autumnal.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That looks nice and autumnal.



Aye, t'was, grey and crap now


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 13, 2013)

An old building by the river in Barrowford, near Nelson...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2013)

Holy shit. Lazy LLama has just installed an odd-on which lets you see who has posted and how many times in each thread.

farmerbarleymow : you have posted 1,344 times in this thread.  I thought Frances might have the most, but he's nowhere near. I suppose he joined the thread later. 

Anyway, just thought it was worth mentioning


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Holy shit. Lazy LLama has just installed an odd-on which lets you see who has posted and how many times in each thread.
> 
> farmerbarleymow : you have posted 1,344 times in this thread.  I thought Frances might have the most, but he's nowhere near. I suppose he joined the thread later.
> 
> Anyway, just thought it was worth mentioning


Oops - I think that means I need to get out more!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oops - I think that means I need to get out more!


Less, surely?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Less, surely?


Good point.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck, I've just checked as I'm home, as the who has posted what function doesn't work on tapatalk so couldn't see it on the train, and I'm almost a 1,000 posts ahead of anyone else.  That explains why I've got so many photos in my 'posted' folder for this thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Alley of Market Street.



Lovely police horses - I always like seeing their horses when they are out on clip clop duty.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

The (rusty) voice of Manchester.



A random gate surrounded by scaffolding.  This building has been encased in scaffolding for ages, so don't know whether it is to refurbish/repair it or whether it is to stop the place falling down.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't remember whether I've posted this before, but this is a nice disused old post office by Victoria Station.



Victoria Station sans roof.



Ghost image of a former building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

This amused me - pampas grass in the grounds of the Cathedral.  I never knew the Church of England was so liberal in sexual matters.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

I've found another space invader! 



Forlorn and abandoned old external escalator.  Never knew this was there until I wandered past today.



The awful ramada hotel in all its 'glory'.



A close up of the back of the building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Riverside car park.



Ugly building on Deansgate.



A very depressing looking hotel.  This used to be a boring office block before it was converted into a hotel several years ago.  Wouldn't look out of place in a grim Soviet town.



Rear of buildings on the River Irwell.



Effluent pipe.  God knows what they are pouring into the river...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Autumnal Parsonage Gardens.  Not mundane as such, but a nice oasis of calm tucked away from the main streets.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Boring brown brick office building, on Parsonage.



Ugly back of car park attached to Kendals on Deansgate. 



Albert Bridge House, with Manchester House on the left.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

The Masonic Lodge on Bridge Street.



Manchester Crown Court (Crown Square).  A very officious looking building in my opinion, but I think it is a listed building.  This is the one you usually see people being interviewed outside after high profile cases.



And a rather incongruous helter skelter outside the court.  Jollity and courts don't normally sit side by side.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

A tattoo parlour with a nice sign.



And a lounge for all your gentlemanly needs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Oversized tyres on this vehicle.



Ugly building on Moseley Street.



And its equally ugly neighbour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Some pictures of the xmas market on Albert Square outside the Town Hall.









No idea who Tristan is, but why not give him a call and say hello!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Afflecks have stalls inside the Town Hall Sculpture Gallery.



And the nice roof of the main entrance to the Town Hall.  Never noticed the gilded tiles before, and it looks nice and cheerful when the light bounces off them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

And the xmas market wouldn't be complete without the mighty Santa!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

And the final one from today - an autumnal car park outside the Crown Court (Minshull Street).  I fell over in this car park one new years eve, and lost my glasses.  I was very, very drunk!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

When I was looking for information on the courts I've taken photos of today, I found this interesting site which seems to list all government property.  Interesting to have a wade through it to see what we collectively own. 

http://governmentbuildings.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)

Dunston Rocket building site


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)

Tyne and Wear County Council hasn't existed for about 25 years


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)

Abandoned mattress


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)

and a wardrobe on the other side of the bridge


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



He looks like he's about to give someone a blowjob.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Abandoned mattress



You should return with a can of spraypaint or some premade eyes to stick on that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> You should return with a can of spraypaint or some premade eyes to stick on that.



and paint hands / nose on the wall...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 16, 2013)

I have serious Christmas Market envy now. I utterly love getting fleeced for weak tepid over sweet over- priced mulled wine then buying a cheap necklace in a nice box from a stall where the only lighting is fairy lights so the necklace looks lovely when it is dark and I am  filled with a general sense of reckless cheer and fake bonhomie and then buy a motorbike made from old coke cans for fifteen quid which cuts me severely on the way home. 
Go to them every year


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyway, can't be coping with toddler and pre- Christmas Manchester trains so had to go and look at boring old Nature instead of pop up bars


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)

A few snaps from a trip to the shop earlier


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that train was from Manchester and Leeds, so links up most of the main areas on the thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)

Dead Man's Arch


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I think that train was from Manchester and Leeds, so links up most of the main areas on the thread



That will be - Newcastle to Liverpool route I think.

That underpass looks like a muggers paradise!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That underpass looks like a muggers paradise!


It's not a very busy route (there's not much either side), so any muggers would probably have a bit of a wait


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> It's not a very busy route (there's not much either side), so any muggers would probably have a bit of a wait



Maybe a lazy mugger's paradise then?


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 18, 2013)

The Duke of York in Duke Bar just down the road from where I live, it's been closed for a few years now but the last occupants were some Vietnamese chaps who took it over and turned it into a skunk farm - I saw the police emptying it one day on my walk to work a couple of years back and saw the news about said raid in the paper later that week.












Duke Bar again, this is the old Burnley Building Society branch (remember that song 'The Best Dreams' ? Written by Salman Rushdie & sung by George Chandler of the Olympic Runners apparently)









Nelson baths, long closed and now a kitchen/bathroom shop. I used to go swimming here with primary school back in the 70s...






Nelson centre isn't looking too great these days, loads of empty shops...






...and some weird air-con/vent things up by the market that could do with a bit of attention...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2013)

Great photos, Redeyes. Nelson was not at its best when we visited it a few years before the recession. Not a place we wanted to go back- the first thing we saw was the swastika graffiti on the train platform...Good pasties though.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2013)

Been to Blackpool again like some sort of freak. I love it on a cold clear sunny day mid week.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2013)

Been to Mum's favourite church to light a candle for her, four nearby shots above


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>



That takes me back - went on a training course there for work about ten years ago.  Took me a while to find it wandering down the front in the rain.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2013)

Not looked through this thread properly in ages and having a big old liking binge


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 23, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> ...and some weird air-con/vent things up by the market that could do with a bit of attention...




They don't need attention, I like them how they are - If they were in Manchester, some dull street artist or other would doubtless be commissioned to paint/ruin them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> They don't need attention, I like them how they are - If they were in Manchester, some dull street artist or other would doubtless be commissioned to paint/ruin them.



Nah, they look shit and need painting in a nice snazzy colour.  Cherry red perhaps.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 23, 2013)

All one colour would be good - Gold or acid green maybe - But not some wack-ass street art though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> All one colour would be good - Gold or acid green maybe - But not some wack-ass street art though.



No, I think the main cylinder should be painted in a squiggly spiral pattern, with strongly contrasting colours.  Then each of the ventilation slats in different colours with metal flakes in the paint so it shimmers in the sunlight.  That would look ace.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No, I think the main cylinder should be painted in a squiggly spiral pattern, with strongly contrasting colours.  Then each of the ventilation slats in different colours with metal flakes in the paint so it shimmers in the sunlight.  That would look ace.



I'll have to concede that does sound pretty good.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'll have to concede that does sound pretty good.



And how about the paint having UV absorbers in it so that it glows faintly at night, along with the installation of a ghostly blue light inside each cylinder so it looks all unearthly at night.  There's no limit to how good this could be - its not just a humble ventilation duct!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

Saw this on FB tonight.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


>


Me and wolfie stayed there 5 years ago when we went to see Sigur Ros at the Winter Gardens. We were by far the youngest people staying there and when we tried to buy a bottle of champagne they would only take cash or cheques in the bar, no cards. Wolfie had to trek round Blackpool looking for an off-licence because it was my birthday.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Not the best picture of Jodrell Bank but I took it earlier this year when I went to see Sigur Ros there. My last post reminded me I'd taken this.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

Are all your holidays Sigur Ros related?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Are all your holidays Sigur Ros related?


 might be


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 23, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Me and wolfie stayed there 5 years ago when we went to see Sigur Ros at the Winter Gardens. We were by far the youngest people staying there and when we tried to buy a bottle of champagne they would only take cash or cheques in the bar, no cards. Wolfie had to trek round Blackpool looking for an off-licence because it was my birthday.


This has happened to me too. That area of Blackpool only has cash machines you must pay to use as well- but 2.50 for a glass of wine! *Bad wine but but 2.50!*


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> This has happened to me too. That area of Blackpool only has cash machines you must pay to use as well- but 2.50 for a glass of wine! *Bad wine but but 2.50!*



Aren't there normal cash machines 5 minutes away from The Metropole on Corporation Street?


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 23, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Aren't there normal cash machines 5 minutes away from The Metropole on Corporation Street?


Found some on the high street- not sure of the name-five minutes walk is a long way when there is cheap red wine and a view of the sea.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

The Greaves, Oldham. Closed down. I'm sure that's recent.

 
Hark To Topper. Still open. The Greaves was in a better location, this one's down a little side street. Funny how things turn out.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

Can't see the wood for the trees. Boggart Hole Clough, Blackley.

 Still no joy.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

Sun going down behind the athletics track.

 Clough duck pond.

 Duck pond again. That bit to the left is an island.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

Getting dark in the park.

 The lakeside cafe.

 Even darker in the parker.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

Little path in the clough.

 Houses on Charlestown Rd overlooking the clough.

 Charlestown Rd.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 43904
> The Greaves, Oldham. Closed down. I'm sure that's recent.
> 
> View attachment 43905
> Hark To Topper. Still open. The Greaves was in a better location, this one's down a little side street. Funny how things turn out.


I used to pop into the Greaves for a pint or two if I was in the town centre on a weekend afternoon - a decent pub so shame it's closed.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

Clough gates, Rochdale Rd.

 Path down to Rochdale Rd from Old Rd, Blackley.

 Mount Carmel church, Blackley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

Astron packaging, Moston Lane. This was a skating rink for a short while many years ago. It must've been a picture house originally.

 Golden Apple chippy, Moston Lane.

 One of Moston Lane's many off licences - All lit up like a beacon. Or a christmas tree.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 25, 2013)

And it's not even December yet. Good on 'em for starting early I say. I'm excited already.

 The Charlestown pub, White Moss.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

Flats overlooking the clough.

 Duck pond.

 Pevensey Court from the boating lake.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

Never mind the white walk, it's a bleedin long walk.

 Little stream.

 Tree lined avenue in the clough.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

Sit back down Hannay, we've got sixty more than you.

 Trudging through the leaves.

 Guess what? Some leaves.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

Trees. Naked.

 A metal bench won't do the chalfonts any good in this weather.

 Daredevil rope swing.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a bit steep.

 Hard to see rope swing, more or less right in the middle.

 Are you bored with leaves yet?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

Well the bus is here now anyway.

 Meet you at the gates.
Moston Cemetary from Lightbowne Rd, St Dunstons church on the horizon in the middle.

 GMP HQ with Monsall's three blocks of flats wearing their distinctive hats to the left. From Thorpe Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

The Dean Brook, St Mary's Rd.

 This is an allotment, believe it or not. Off St Mary's Rd, Moston.

 Same allotment.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

This used to say "The Fanny Lickin Belt Whippers" - It'd been there since the 70's but only the "The" is visible now thanks to some philistine with a tin of orange emulsion. My guess is TFLBW were a local skiffle group.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

Blue plaque on Dronsfield engineering, Ashton Rd, Oldham.

 The Dronsfield building.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 26, 2013)

You've been busy getting some good photos there Frances Lengel


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 26, 2013)

Ta


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 43921 Astron packaging, Moston Lane. This was a skating rink for a short while many years ago. It must've been a picture house originally.



Drawn a blank on that.

Have some 1972 Moston Lane though


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 43904
> The Greaves, Oldham. Closed down. I'm sure that's recent.
> 
> View attachment 43905
> Hark To Topper. Still open. The Greaves was in a better location, this one's down a little side street. Funny how things turn out.



Used to drink in both of those - they were the 'on the way' pubs to the main event - Topper was usually rammed Friday and Saturday nights - all my mates liked it but it sold Robinsons


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 43973 This used to say "The Fanny Lickin Belt Whippers" - It'd been there since the 70's but only the "The" is visible now thanks to some philistine with a tin of orange emulsion. My guess is TFLBW were a local skiffle group.



Late 70's punk group from north manchester which might explain the location of the graffiti


Which reminds me - some twonk has painted over the fantastic 'I like Alan's growth' in Lancaster


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice one, I was only joking about being a skiffle group, I didn't even know TFLBW was even a band, I just thought it was something someone had written. Cheers for that  Yeah, where it is/was is that railway bridge on Nuthurst Road between the Fairway and the Miners.

I don't mind Robinson's if it's well kept.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2013)

The lager's OK - bitter always tasted vinegary to me, anyway

TFLBW is a fkn great name for a band innit - they are rumoured to have kicked Slaughter and the Dogs heads in once after a gig in Manchester.  All hearsay I might add - I'm far too young


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 27, 2013)

Frances - did you have a go on the tarzee? I'll be very disappointed if you didn't.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2013)

I think these are mundane enough


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Frances - did you have a go on the tarzee? I'll be very disappointed if you didn't.



No. Scared.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> No. Scared.


Yer bloody coward!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 27, 2013)

Pound shop & The Blue Onion cafe, Oldham.

 Full Suit. Inside market.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 27, 2013)

Oldham's Lights.

 More lights.

 Oldham's tree with some chuggers in repose, making the place look untidy.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 27, 2013)

Another excellent tanning salon pun on the name Tanya. It's getting so that if your name was Tanya, you'd pretty much _have_ to open a salon. This one's in Boarshaw, Middleton.

 Imposing looking pound shop in Midd.

 Subway in Midd. That guy wasn't there when I pressed the button, but by the time the flash went off he was. I asked him if it was cool and he said yeah. Although you can only see him as a silhouette anyway.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 27, 2013)

Middleton bus station.

 Harpurhey's christmas tree.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 27, 2013)

Ilkley St, Moston.

 Charlestown flats, Victoria Avenue.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Padlocked entrance to some empty maisonettes, Whitley Rd, Collyhurst.

 Humphries Court, Collyhurst.

 Kirkwood Drive, Collyhurst.

 Talgarth Rd, Collyhurst.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

One maisonette still occupied - Holding out for a hero? Or just a new house?

 Doctors, Victor St, Collyhurst.

 Victor St.

 Rochdale Rd.

 Pipes and tracks, from Rochdale Rd. And one of those silly urban splash "suffragette" blocks - 3 blocks of council flats like the ones in the previous pic which were sold to urban splash (apparently for a pound each), then they were renamed Emmeline, Sylvia and Christabel and sold off as luxury apartments. Dicks.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

The Gold Cup, Ardwick.

 Walcott Close, Ardwick Grove Village.

 Ardwick Grove Village.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Hole, Ardwick.

 Derelict buiding, Stockport Rd.

 The New Victoria, Ardwick.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Little estate off Stockport Rd, Ardwick.

 Bins, neatly arranged.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

The Ducie Arms, Stockport Rd.

 Attwood St, Longsight.

 Mr P's, Stockport Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Flats A, B & C.

 Somewhere in Levenshulme.

 Biscuit factory, Levenshulme/Heaton Chapel.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Stockport Rd.

 Church on Stockport Rd.

 Flats to let.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Poplar Avenue, Levenshulme.

 Henderson St/Poplar Ave.

 Ungated alleyway off Henderson St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Hawley St.

 Shop on Livesy St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Repo Appliances.

 The Levenshulme.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

One time council offices, Levenshulme.

 Plaque on offices. LUDC - Levenshulme Something District Council?

 Rock on, Tommeh.

 Entrance to offices.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 44022 Pound shop & The Blue Onion cafe, Oldham.
> 
> View attachment 44023 Full Suit. Inside market.



Ah, near The Tommyfield pub innit.	That pound shop used to be a camera shop - bought my first SLR there in 1985


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

The Pack Horse.

 Shops with awning, Stockport Rd.

 The Little Vic.

 Longsight somewhere.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Underneath Oxford Rd precinct.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Tidworth Ave, Ancoats.

 Woodward Court from Butler St.

 Either Saltford Court or Chippenham Court.

 Ridgeway St, Miles Platting.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 44024 Oldham's Lights.
> 
> View attachment 44026 More lights.
> 
> View attachment 44027 Oldham's tree with some chuggers in repose, making the place look untidy.



Ahhh, Oldham. Born there Kinda love it. Kinda hate it.

That first photo show Barclays in Oldham, my first job.

The roundabout in the second piccy has been on that site since I was born - different roundabout obv, I seem to recall seeing that the original owner passed away a couple of years back.  I used to go on the roundabout as a kid, very early 70's, I always headed straight for the fire engine as my dad was a fireman at the time - if that was take I'd go for the Dalek 


*found the article*


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Ahhh, Oldham. Born there Kinda love it. Kinda hate it.
> 
> That first photo show Barclays in Oldham, my first job.
> 
> The roundabout in the second piccy has been on that site since I was born - different roundabout obv, I seem to recall seeing that the original owner passed away a couple of years back.  I used to go on the roundabout as a kid, very early 70's, I always headed straight for the fire engine as my dad was a fireman at the time - if that was take I'd go for the Dalek



Did you used to go on the red baron in the co op on King St?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Did you used to go on the red baron in the co op on King St?



That I don't recall - I remember the Co-op  - recall my dad threatening to thump a salesman because he wouldn't sell us the sofa on the shop floor, the demonstrator, he wanted it NOW!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2013)

Your piccys generally leave me feeling melancholy, bittersweet, ambivalent etc, Frances

lots of places I've been, had fun, worked, drank etc


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> LUDC - Levenshulme Something District Council?



Urban District Council.  

It was a form of local government unit that ceased to be in the 1974 changes.  You used to get Rural District Councils, Urban District Councils, Municipal Boroughs, Corporations, County Boroughs and all sorts of things.

Levenshulme UDC amalgamated into the City of Manchester in 1909.  (source)


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Cheers, PT.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 28, 2013)

Loving the pics of Levy/Longshite.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 44112 Underneath Oxford Rd precinct.



I wonder what the metal circular thing is set into the floor?  Circular things set into the floor are usually nuclear reactors, so is there a secret nuclear reactor in town?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder what the metal circular thing is set into the floor?  Circular things set into the floor are usually nuclear reactors, so is there a secret nuclear reactor in town?



isn't it a vehicle turntable?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder what the metal circular thing is set into the floor?  Circular things set into the floor are usually nuclear reactors, so is there a secret nuclear reactor in town?



There's anuclear bunker so maybe.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian_telephone_exchange

*



			Guardian Exchange
		
Click to expand...

*


> was an underground telephone exchange built in Manchester in 1954. It was built together with the Anchor Exchange in Birmingham and the Kingsway exchange in London - all believed to provide hardened communications in the event of nuclear war. Today the underground site is used for telephone cabling. Constructed at a depth of 35 metres (115 ft), the tunnels are about 2 metres (80 in) in diameter. The exchange cost around £4 million, part of which was funded by the United Kingdom's NATO partners.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> isn't it a vehicle turntable?



Stop spoiling my conspiracy theories.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2013)

Actually, I now think it is a missile silo.  Just in case anyone attacks Manchester, it can defend itself with thermonuclear weapons!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

Ah now look what a beautiful day it is. And I do need to go out at some point. Got some business in Bury. Need to buy a cabbage (savoy).


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

House on Langley.

 Langley gentrification.

 Bonscale Crescent.

 More Langleh.

 House-style flats with a little balcony on Langley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

Farm St, Heywood.

 Our House, Heywood.

 Heywood civic centre.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

Heywood.

 Heywood spoons.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

Angel Meadow, Heywood. Nothing to do with Manchester's Angel Meadow though. But anywhere called Angel Meadow has got to be rough.
*



			KING OF THE SCUTTLERS
		
Click to expand...

*


> he was born in a slum down on angel meadow
> 
> grew up wild with even wilder oats to sow
> 
> ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

Angel Meadow again.

 And again.

 It's a bugbear of mine, but Kennet House/Court/Way etc wouldn't have hurt. Nor cost any more.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

Angel Meadow again.

 Boarded up Rainsdale.

 Living here is like....


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

Back O'th Moss estate, Heywood - This estate always had a bit of a reputation.

 

Slags maybe, but they know more than you


They might not be from Gorton but they still know the words..





> Gorton girls know all the words
> To songs by Chaka Khan
> They dance and sing
> And point and grin
> ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 30, 2013)

That's me, that is - Not just the king of trainers but the king of fucking everything. Like I've already said, I'm Elvis, I'm made out of gold and I can eat fifty eggs - Come _on_


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

A grave to a 'lonely negro' slave at Sunderland Point. Often visited by school children who write totally missing the point messages on pebbles. 'Best slave eva' etc.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

The mild mild North.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

This had both a very dead sheep and Heysham power station. If I had a good camera instead of a camera phone, and was not so squeamish, could have taken more of a close up. But it was a VERY dead recently dead sheep.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

An old Leeds tram still with last vestiges of panelling and adverts on its final resting place, in a windblown field near Morecambe. A story there, somewhere.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

View from window of best pub ever ever. Snatchems in Lancaster, named because of the press gangs that took people from this pub centuries ago. It is still a trip back in time. Utterly ancient and a very large house red, a half of Black Sheep and a lime and soda is four quid. Get in!


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 1, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> .
> An old Leeds tram still with last vestiges of panelling and adverts on its final resting place, in a windblown field near Morecambe. A story there, somewhere.



That is daddy. Nice one.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

Sunderland Point. An amazing place. If it was not in the North, coaches would travel to it. Like with Snatchems pub, it gets cut off by the tide, twice a day. Used to be a thriving port before ships could get to Lancaster. Slavery, rum and sugar. Some people would not think Sunderland Point was amazing. The last view of England or a horrifying first if you were a slave.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

blairsh said:


> View attachment 44291


There has been some utterly stunning sunsets recently. I utterly love this time of year. Great pic.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2013)

Nicked my boyfriend's photo...I could not go near with such an immense hangover.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

Saltwell Social Club


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

"Penny Farthings" second hand shop


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

Kosher baker and deli on Coatsworth Road.  There is a large orthodox Jewish community round here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

Super Pie, they have toned down the exterior a bit since this


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

The ever expanding health centre.  I'm not a regular visitor, but every time I go there seems to be a new bit added on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

Royal Mail sorting office.  Note the police tape in the tree


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

Civic Centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

Electric car from the local car club.  I'm a member, but haven't tried one of these yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

Service yard and lower levels of the car park


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

A bottle of something.  I didn't investigate, but I hope it was Irn Bru or something


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

The Gloucester


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2013)

West Street, Gateshead.  Before the bus station was rebuilt all the busses towards Newcastle used to go straight down here.  You can just make out the Tyne Bridge in the distance.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



Daddy-Oh, I've not seen one of them for decades. Mint.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A bottle of something.  I didn't investigate, but I hope it was Irn Bru or something


Bad kidney piss.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 2, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Nicked my boyfriend's photo...I could not go near with such an immense hangover.



That's yer Sunday dinner sorted then. 

If nowt else it'd make a good stock.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> A grave to a 'lonely negro' slave at Sunderland Point. Often visited by school children who write totally missing the point messages on pebbles. 'Best slave eva' etc.



What's the story behind the "Lonely negro" please cyberfairy  ?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh shit neonwilderness  - Is your name inspired by the Nelson Algren story of the same name? I like old Nelly,me.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> What's the story behind the "Lonely negro" please cyberfairy  ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sambo's_Grave


----------



## Favelado (Dec 3, 2013)

I will be home on the 22nd and will make sure of posting very detailed photos of my back-alley.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



Where are those Neon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Where are those Neon?


They're outside the birth , marriages and deaths bit of the civic centre:
http://www.gateshead.gov.uk/Leisure and Culture/Art/ArtMaps/Pre-Angel/Family.aspx


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 3, 2013)

Now then, now then... This is my view. Jealous? Pretty nice that though, isn't it?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 3, 2013)

Check. This is what I see. Every night.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> They're outside the birth , marriages and deaths bit of the civic centre:
> http://www.gateshead.gov.uk/Leisure and Culture/Art/ArtMaps/Pre-Angel/Family.aspx


Cheers Neon.

Wrong sculptor


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Check. This is what I see. Every night.View attachment 44429
> 
> View attachment 44430


Daisy Nook?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Pleasureland


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Pleasureland II


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Pleasureland III


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Pleasureland IV


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Van parked up outside our house the other morning. I was waiting for a parcel so stuck my head through the blinds.

There was a fucking big owl sitting in the passenger seat - big orange eyes, sticky up ears.  By the time I'd reached for my ipod the spinny headed bastard had spun its head round   I think you can just make the back of its head out


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Alley/road just back from the prom in Morecambe


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Caton


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Caton II


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Cooker. Wennington. "For Taking Away"

aka 'free' I suppose


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

Been out delivering/collecting election materials again today. This involved visiting the kennels of the local hunt. The hounds were vocal as usual and this dog was the owners, kept following and pawing me, trying to get into my car etc - quite cute - shame I'm allergic to them innit.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

hung outside another house I visited today


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 3, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Daisy Nook?



The clough.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Cheers Neon.
> 
> Wrong sculptor


Who did you think it was?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Been out delivering/collecting election materials again today. This involved visiting the kennels of the local hunt. The hounds were vocal as usual and this dog was the owners, kept following and pawing me, trying to get into my car etc - quite cute - shame I'm allergic to them innit.


You big meany. It loved you as it's only friend in the world, and wanted a cuddle. You broke its heart and now it's all rejected and despondent.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 4, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Who did you think it was?



A bloke called Shaun Williamson


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> A bloke called Shaun Williamson








I'm guessing not this Shaun Williamson?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 4, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm guessing not this Shaun Williamson?



Correct - not tharrun


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You big meany. It loved you as it's only friend in the world, and wanted a cuddle. You broke its heart and now it's all rejected and despondent.



But on the plus side my eyes didn't weld themselves shut and I can still breathe properly *thumbs*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> But on the plus side my eyes didn't weld themselves shut and I can still breathe properly *thumbs*


Whether you can see or breathe is immaterial - you cruelly rejected that lovely little lonely dog which has been sobbing its heart out ever since. It looks such a sweetie that allergies aren't a valid excuse.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2013)

Lagoon and refinery, Teeside


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2013)

Disused (in fact never used) radar testing building, North Lincs.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2013)

Shot-out windows, North Lincs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Lagoon and refinery, Teeside



Thanks for posting this.  I love pictures of industrial Teesside, being born and brought up there.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2013)

A mundane picture of mundane pictures of the north.  Should I have started a new thread for this one?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> A mundane picture of mundane pictures of the north.  Should I have started a new thread for this one?



A meta-thread perhaps!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I love pictures of industrial Teesside, being born and brought up there.



I've been working on a site opposite for the past two weekends, a former lagoon backfilled with crushed slag forming a vast flat grey almost featureless expanse. Definitely mundane.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2013)

Yorkshire's Space Needle (District heating chimney, Carcroft Nr Doncaster). Demolished in the last few weeks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> I've been working on a site opposite for the past two weekends, a former lagoon backfilled with crushed slag forming a vast flat grey almost featureless expanse. Definitely mundane.



That heavily industrial landscape has its own charm I think - bleak and inhospitable, but comforting and familiar if you grew up around it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> A mundane picture of mundane pictures of the north.  Should I have started a new thread for this one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2013)

Has Sheffield been covered on the thread yet?  I might have an hour or so kill there on Saturday so I'll endeavour to take some photos for the thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Has Sheffield been covered on the thread yet?  I might have an hour or so kill there on Saturday so I'll endeavour to take some photos for the thread.



I don't think it has - we seem to have a dearth of posters living in or near Sheffield, so go for it!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 7, 2013)

Related to Hilda perhaps? Sadly no muriels in sight.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Some snaps from yesterday.

Waiting for the bus into town


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

The new bit of Gateshead, Greggs lorry waiting to make a delivery


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Sports Day sculpture
http://www.gateshead.gov.uk/Leisure and Culture/Art/ArtMaps/Pre-Angel/SportsDay.aspx


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

High Level Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone who's seen Get Carter should recognise this


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Under Central Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Leftover's from Friday night outside the literary and philosophical society


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Central Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Sheffield station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

South Street Park amphitheatre


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

A panorama of Sheffield from Park Hill


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Park Hill


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Ring Road


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Park Square tram junction


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



Am I being mean by hoping whichever woman that was aimed at said no? It would then act as a permanent reminder of his failure in relationships so that he'd have to move out of the area.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Haymarket


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Fizlan Square


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Not been to Sheffield for a few years but it looks really boring.  I remember the west side of the city being lovely and tree filled, but these don't look exactly exciting.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Mecca Bingo


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Pond Street


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Sheffield Interchange


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Sheaf Square


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Pigeon in the station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Mecca Bingo




That could rival the Shipley clock tower in its 1950s/60s styling.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Mural of Harry Brearley on the back of one of the pubs


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Sheaf Square at night


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Broken cash machine


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Lopsided Christmas tree


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



Odd to choose vultures as a mural on that gable end, although perhaps a local sport team is nicknamed 'vultures'?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not been to Sheffield for a few years but it looks really boring.  I remember the west side of the city being lovely and tree filled, but these don't look exactly exciting.


Tbf I went the back way out of the station looking for the more mundane areas 

I think the city centre is probably a bit nicer than this shows, but I didn't venture too far from the station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Odd to choose vultures as a mural on that gable end, although perhaps a local sport team is nicknamed 'vultures'?


I'm not sure what the relevance of this mural is.  The other one is the guy who invented stainless steel.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 8, 2013)

local christmas display


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 44682
> 
> local christmas display



Quite what Winnie the Pooh has to do with xmas is beyond me.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 8, 2013)

I remembered to bring my camera with me, so expect an influx of badly composed images of mundaneness in a couple of days. I'm staying in an ibis so could probably fill a page just with pictures of the hotel tbh.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 10, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Odd to choose vultures as a mural on that gable end, although perhaps a local sport team is nicknamed 'vultures'?



It is an installation in brick work it was done in 1980 I seem to remember.
All kinds of theories abound Re; decimation of industry etc, and even been linked to 'culture vultures'.
Neither of the two football teams have any link to Vultures, they are known by each other as 'The Piggies' and 'The Blunts'.
Just found this link, but no wiser!
http://public-art.shu.ac.uk/sheffield/bin13.html


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 10, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Am I being mean by hoping whichever woman that was aimed at said no? It would then act as a permanent reminder of his failure in relationships so that he'd have to move out of the area.



It used to say her name on it. But when Urban Splash starting doing it up and wanted to pick the old words out with lights, her family asked them not to as she had recently died. I think. It's all in this Radio 4 doc (which I haven't listened too).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01302s4


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 10, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Quite what Winnie the Pooh has to do with xmas is beyond me.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 10, 2013)

Leeds Uni steps


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 10, 2013)

Bramley, Leeds in the snow.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 10, 2013)

Local Park, Rodley, Leeds


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 10, 2013)

I wasn't mundane....






But I am now...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 10, 2013)

ZZZZzzzzz


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 10, 2013)

Local run down park - Burley, Leeds


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 10, 2013)

Stairs, Leeds Uni


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Bramley, Leeds in the snow.


That takes me back to my uni days, plodding round the concrete part of the campus.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 11, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That takes me back to my uni days, plodding round the concrete part of the campus.



Nothing much has changed!


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 11, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Bramley, Leeds in the snow.


where????


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 11, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> where????



Summerfield Drive or there abouts. Just off Leeds Bradford road.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 11, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Yorkshire's Space Needle (District heating chimney, Carcroft Nr Doncaster). Demolished in the last few weeks.



That was a crime to knock that down - Space age district heating - An actual physical symbol of our once bright new municipal future, now sold out and turned to ratshit.

Ace pic there.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> That was a crime to knock that down - Space age district heating - An actual physical symbol of our once bright new municipal future, now sold out and turned to ratshit.



I remember looking on google maps before my first visit to the site and thinking 'what the fuck is that?'. It just pops up in the middle of a really underwhelming 70s estate, like some part of the soviet space plan had been dropped into streetview by mistake. https://maps.gstatic.com/m/streetview/?panoid=bHiErhVUSuowZx_NmezH8g&cbp=0,0,,0,0 (head down the road a bit)


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 12, 2013)

Leeds Uni.











Now im all out of mundane shots.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2013)

A shortcut home from work


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2013)

Sunrise over my street this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2013)

The local evangelical church


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2013)

The other side of "Dead Man's Arch" that I posted a couple of weeks ago


----------



## The Boy (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome to the North:



Some Graffiti on a railway bridge outside hotel:
 

Not really mundane, but I was taking photos of everything at this point:
 

This was on the hoardings by a building site near Canal Street thgat I think was posted earlier.  Work seems to have stopped:
 

I did have a pic of the building site in question, but seem to have lost it 


Anyway, the architect of Ibis hotels stuck some glass feature at the end of the corridors.  I'm sure it would have a nice effect if the views outside weren't so, erm...


----------



## The Boy (Dec 12, 2013)

Couple more from around the hotel.  First one looking across the above car park from the other side:



The back end of the Palace, and some railway bridge stuff.  Not exactly mundance, but definitely northern imo.



Lovely looking pub.  We were gonna pop in on out last night, but I feared it may have been populated by hipsters so we had an early night instead.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, here we go.  Aforementioned building site.  Has been like this since before I moved away.

 

Oh, and that bland apartment block in my first post?  It's not a factory.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 12, 2013)

One kind of nice building and a whole world of bland on (I think) Dover Street.  Just of Oxford Road, near the Uni anyways.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 12, 2013)

Learning Commons or whatever they call it.  As seen from the outdoors seating at Kro Bar.  Shit bar, but they sell Deuchars which was always a welcome taste of home when I lived down South.




And the back of same.  It's actually a lot less shit looking than this, but it was there were loaaads of graduands and families milling about having their pics taken and I felt a bit weird taking their picture too.  Anyway:




Council gritter:




I thought it was about hating men and burning bras.  It's almost as if someone has been lying to me all these years



Catholic Chaplaincy.  Another building I didn't capture as planned.   It's almost as if I was trying to give myself an excuse to return to Manc in the new year


----------



## The Boy (Dec 12, 2013)

A bunch of shit from in and around the Northern Quarter (or whatever it used to be called)

Jons Records.





Gay Boys Rule:


World's most boring car park.  It isn't even tall, ffs.



A saxophone?


I remember these flats looking a hell of a lot prettier when I decided to take the photo.




Bizarre highrise-within-a-warehouse-conversion:




Cabbage :
 


Cabbage, Cabbage:
 


Cabbage, Cabbage, Cabbage (actually, it's cabbage, keema and chick peas)


----------



## The Boy (Dec 13, 2013)

Still got a few more pics around Oxford Road, but I'm getting tired so I'll pop them on tomorrow.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've found another space invader!
> 
> View attachment 43510
> 
> ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>



What's that place Pickman's?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm well going for cabbage Tuesday on Xmas eve.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome to Crewe Station.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Cabbage, Cabbage:
> View attachment 44902



The best cafe in the country, bar none.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Went for a bit of a wander today.  

Former sheltered accommodation


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Went for a bit of a wander today.
> 
> Former sheltered accommodation



Well, the residents are certainly well-sheltered in there, what with the windows boarded up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

I need to go on the wander again soon - not really been out properly for a while.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Former Methodist Church across the road.  This used to house the local for bank, but I think they've recently relocated as they needed more space


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Gas storage thingy.  I assume they have a proper name?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like a lovely frosty day up there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Gas storage thingy.  I assume they have a proper name?



Gasometer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Dunston Staithes.  It's just been awarded funding to be restored:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-25390335


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

River Team


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

The remains of a boat


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Car bodywork repair centre (with questionable ethics  )


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Scrap yard


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunston Staithes.  It's just been awarded funding to be restored:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-25390335



That's good news as that structure in a way played a part in the saying 'taking coals to Newcastle'.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Smart Price Windows


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

River Tyne


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Car bodywork repair centre (with questionable ethics  )



Why?  Did they piss you off in the past?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Sub-station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Not sure what this place is.  It's next to the river, but I don't think it was ever used


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



That's interesting.  I wonder why it has all that twisted steelwork between the brickwork?  Not many brick buildings are reinforced.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

The Metro Centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>



Did it smell of wee?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

Grim


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

The afternoon sun glistening off Gala Bingo 





and that's it for today


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Looks like a lovely frosty day up there.


Yeah, the forecast was rubbish.  If I'd know it was going to be a nice day I might have ventured further afield



farmerbarleymow said:


> That's good news as that structure in a way played a part in the saying 'taking coals to Newcastle'.


It's one of the few remaining ones, there used to be loads back in the days of coal.  During the Garden Festival you could walk along the top of it, but it's been damaged by fire and closed off since then.



farmerbarleymow said:


> Why?  Did they piss you off in the past?


My other half had a bit of an accident in my last car a few years ago.  As the damage was minimal I decided to just get it fixed myself rather than claiming.  I went there for a quote, but they were only interested in going through my insurance and writing it off


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's interesting.  I wonder why it has all that twisted steelwork between the brickwork?  Not many brick buildings are reinforced.


I vaguely remember reading somewhere that it was to do with customs or something, but it seems a bit far up river for that



farmerbarleymow said:


> Did it smell of wee?


Dunno, fortunately I have a cold


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> My other half had a bit of an accident in my last car a few years ago.  As the damage was minimal I decided to just get it fixed myself rather than claiming.  I went there for a quote, but they were only interested in going through my insurance and writing it off



Maybe they get more profit that way - but I've no idea as I don't drive so clueless about cars.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunno, fortunately I have a cold



Did it taste of wee then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe they get more profit that way - but I've no idea as I don't drive so clueless about cars.


Yeah, that was the impression I got.  They got off to a good start by telling me they charge £10 for a quote, needless to say I didn't pay that 

I went to another place and they started going on about claiming for whiplash   In the end I just did the basic repairs myself (fitting a new light) and left the dent as it was, so no one got any work!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did it taste of wee then?


Not that I could tell


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Not that I could tell



They're those sort of abandoned spaces that are typically filthy and malodorous, and you are slightly wary of entering as you have no idea what you'll find (or smell).  Obviously piss and shit, but syringes too.  Possibly even a dead body if you're really unlucky.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2013)

A picture of Stockton to annoy FBM and prove they have a better tree than the one everyone saw in the news


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2013)

And I couldn't resist snapping this when I saw it. Worst bench ever? Who is going to want to sit here?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A picture of Stockton to annoy FBM and prove they have a better tree than the one everyone saw in the news



Doesn't annoy me in the slightest.  Just seeing any photo of that town makes me eternally glad I no longer live there, nor ever will again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> And I couldn't resist snapping this when I saw it. Worst bench ever? Who is going to want to sit here?



"Supa Stich" and "Cash Krazy"?  Oh dear, the place is even worse than last time I was there.

But I suppose you could sit on the bench and eat your chips and scraps from Barnacles if that is still there, perhaps followed by a lemon top from Pacittos if that is also still there.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> "Supa Stich" and "Cash Krazy"?  Oh dear, the place is even worse than last time I was there.
> 
> But I suppose you could sit on the bench and eat your chips and scraps from Barnacles if that is still there, perhaps followed by a lemon top from Pacittos if that is also still there.


Both of those places exist, but you've got the towns wrong. Barnacles is in Boro and Pacittos is in Redcar!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Both of those places exist, but you've got the towns wrong. Barnacles is in Boro and Pacittos is in Redcar!



Barnacles did have a branch in Dovecote Street, and Pacittos had a branch tucked away on a little side street I think, or maybe on Dovecote St itself just past Barnacles as you headed away from the High Street.  There used to be a supermarket tucked away on a back street, but god knows what is there now.  They may be both gone now as its quite a few years since I've been there.

Edit -  I think it was called Pacittos as they had a few branches around Teesside I think, although it could have been called something similar as there were a fair few ice cream parlours/cafes due to a number of Italian families who moved to the area decades ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Aha!  I was right! 

Both still there:

http://www.barnaclesfishandchips.co.uk/about_us.html



Not my picture - from google images.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2013)

I stand corrected. Stockton goes up in my estimation!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I stand corrected. Stockton goes up in my estimation!!



I wouldn't be too complimentary - it is still Stockton we're talking about!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wouldn't be too complimentary - it is still Stockton we're talking about!


When were you last there? There's a bit of money been, and being, spent on the place. It's looking nicer tbh, but still lacks jobs/money etc, as you noticed with the choice of shops on the high street


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> When were you last there? There's a bit of money been, and being, spent on the place. It's looking nicer tbh, but still lacks jobs/money etc, as you noticed with the choice of shops on the high street



At a rough guess it would have been around 2005/6/7 - whenever my dad died anyway.  Not been back since.  I've read about them doing various things to try and improve the town centre, but it has the major problem of the high street being so wide it always looks bleak and windswept.  And as you say, if there aren't jobs and the money that generates, the town centre is always going to be on its uppers sadly.  But that said, much of the NE is fucked in that respect.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

A few more from today.  Starting off in style with a dumped mattress


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Followed by a door in a bush


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

A nuclear waste train


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Sign for the Ford spares place


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

River Tyne - The road is used by busses to avoid the traffic elsewhere


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

River Tyne again - The other view of the bridges, most photos are taken from the other end of town


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Graffiti under the Redheugh Bridge, I'm not sure if it says Pigs or Figs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A nuclear waste train


So _that's_ why Geordies wear next to nowt when out on the toon in January. The buggers are radioactive.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

King Edward VII railway bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Metro Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

High Level, Swing and Tyne Bridges in the distance


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So _that's_ why Geordies wear next to nowt when out on the toon in January. The buggers are radioactive.




It comes from near Hartlepool, which might explain things


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Redheugh Bridge and Newcastle Arena


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Train crossing the King Edward Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Goat sculpture
http://www.gateshead.gov.uk/Leisure and Culture/Art/ArtMaps/Pre-Angel/Goats.aspx


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

More graffiti


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Rolling Moon sculpture, originally from the Glasgow Garden Festical
http://www.gateshead.gov.uk/Leisure and Culture/Art/ArtMaps/Pre-Angel/RollingMoon.aspx


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Once a railway depot, these are now flats I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

High Level Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

This one shows the split levels, railway on the top and road/footpath below


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

What's left of Gateshead West station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Gateshead East station was up here somewhere (the pub on the right is called the Station Tavern)


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Garage in the arches under the railway


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

Gateshead old town hall


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

The entrance to Tesco car park


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Gateshead East station was up here somewhere (the pub on the right is called the Station Tavern)



There's something about that picture which made me instantly think of the North East and being back home.  I wonder if it is the quality of the light?  Strange.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> It comes from near Hartlepool, which might explain things



I probably explains a lot about Hartlepool too.  Hartlepool ships its shit to Newcastle, and it is presented as a humanitarian gesture to keep them all warm in the wilds of the frozen North.  Indeed, they get so warm they have to strip off whatever the weather.  Us Smoggies might need to rethink our cunning nuclear waste disposal plan.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There's something about that picture which made me instantly think of the North East and being back home.  I wonder if it is the quality of the light?  Strange.


Not sure, maybe it's he style of bridge and stonework?



farmerbarleymow said:


> I probably explains a lot about Hartlepool too.  Hartlepool ships its shit to Newcastle, and it is presented as a humanitarian gesture to keep them all warm in the wilds of the frozen North.  Indeed, they get so warm they have to strip off whatever the weather.  Us Smoggies might need to rethink our cunning nuclear waste disposal plan.


Don't worry, it gets shipped over to the edge of the Lake District


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 1, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure, maybe it's he style of bridge and stonework?



No - it was something about it that momentarily made me feel like I was physically there, almost a jolting feeling.  Really quite odd, but could be a combination of the structures and the light.  Or I might have been to that very spot myself, many years ago.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2014)

Some gravestones propping up the railway embankment in the centre of Leeds







Just to the left of that, the viaduct


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2014)

Leeds parish church, opposite the viaduct






Leeds Credit Union building


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mecca bingo in the foreground, Leeds bus station behind that






A miserable-looking fun-fair, down the side of the markets






Indoor market on the left, outdoor on the far right






Apologies about the image quality today. My phone couldn't cope with this sun!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 3, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> And I couldn't resist snapping this when I saw it. Worst bench ever? Who is going to want to sit here?



I would. But only if you sat next to me and furtively put your hand on my thigh.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> I would. But only if you sat next to me and furtively put your hand on my thigh.


For you Frances, anything.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The entrance to Tesco car park




That's the nicest car park I've ever seen, I think. I really like that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> That's the nicest car park I've ever seen, I think. I really like that


They have done quite a good job redeveloping that bit of town, despite Tesco taking up more space. 

You can see how it used to look here: 
http://www.soultsretailview.co.uk/2...raphs-of-the-gateshead-store-biting-the-dust/


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> They have done quite a good job redeveloping that bit of town, despite Tesco taking up more space.
> 
> You can see how it used to look here:
> http://www.soultsretailview.co.uk/2...raphs-of-the-gateshead-store-biting-the-dust/


Vast improvement by the looks of it. Interesting blog, that, although I think the phrase "a temporary Tesco" sums up our attitude towards building longevity in the 21stC 

What's with "Trinity" as a name, btw? Leeds opened a Trinity Centre last year. Just coincidence?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2014)

The temporary store used to be Kwik Save I think. I had closed but Tesco took it over while their store was rebuilt. It's fairly small in comparison so they also had a bus to the out of town store.  I'm not sure if it's reopened as something else now, I'll have a look when I'm next in town. 

The Trinity Square name was from the old 60s market and car park that was incorporated into the old Tesco site. I'm not sure where the name came from originally.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Leeds parish church, opposite the viaduct



Many a happy dinnertime/afternoon spent in the Church Inn next door when I used to live in Leeds.  Used to work nearby, and being young and irresponsible, a group of us used to go to the pub at dinnertime and drink 3 or 4 pints.  I doubt we got much productive work done in the afternoons, and must have stank of ale.  You'd never get away with that nowadays given how puritanical many places are about alcohol.

I remember once getting really bad sunburn on the top of my head after sitting out in the beer garden all afternoon one day - it must have been in the glorious summer we had in 1995.  It hurt like hell the next day, but I was going to London by coach and did an incredibly stupid thing.  The coach didn't have much headroom in the aisle and the ceiling was carpeted, so in a moment of hungover inattention my burnt scalp dragged along this rough carpeting taking a layer of skin off with it.  It hurt a damn sight more then!


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

st pauls,stalybridge.


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mill  chimney,Stalybridge.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 3, 2014)

handy1 said:


> Mill  chimney,Stalybridge.



I love it round there - The 350 is my favourite busride. It goes from Ashton to Oldham, but all round the houses (not sure if it actually goes through S/B) but it goes past Hartshead Pike and through Delph (I think, not sure of the names of places round there), anyway it takes well over an hour to get from Ashton to Oldham and is well worth the price of a daysaver. And it goes through this estate in Mossley with a street called The Uplands, right up a big hill. And it's proper I bet this place was fun in the eighties. All snowed in with single glazing and that.


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> I love it round there - The 350 is my favourite busride. It goes from Ashton to Oldham, but all round the houses (not sure if it actually goes through S/B) but it goes past Hartshead Pike and through Delph (I think, not sure of the names of places round there), anyway it takes well over an hour to get from Ashton to Oldham and is well worth the price of a daysaver. And it goes through this estate in Mossley with a street called The Uplands, right up a big hill. And it's proper I bet this place was fun in the eighties. All snowed in with single glazing and that.


I love it up here.Lived here for 7 years nearly to the day-it has it's rough bits but rough here is nothing compared to "rough bits" in East Manchester where we lived before. I'll post some more up soon,now i know how to post pics ,in nearly 12 years on here i've only managed 3 without "Vimtoing" them


----------



## moose (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahhhh, vimto! urban legend. 
You live in 'vegas now, then ?


----------



## The Boy (Jan 3, 2014)

handy1 said:


> Mill  chimney,Stalybridge.



Ahhh, Good ol' Staly-vegas.  Had to go out there every 4-6 weeks for about 6 months for training when I lived in Manc.  13 minutes on the train from picalilli station but a whole different world.  

Used to buy ox-tongue rolls from the place next to greggs for me lunch, then popped into greggs for an iced finger for pudding.  Led to all sorts of comedy _double entendre _over lunch/


----------



## handy1 (Jan 4, 2014)

moose said:


> Ahhhh, vimto! urban legend.
> You live in 'vegas now, then ?


Yes,you teased me about it when i moved.


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2014)

handy1 said:


> Yes,you teased me about it when i moved.


Memory's shot these days


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Had a bit of a wander today, it was getting dark though so only took a few shots.

Blaydon precinct


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Blaydon Station.  There only used to be a few trains a day that stopped here, but since the last timetable change I think there's one every couple of hours now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 4, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Had a bit of a wander today, it was getting dark though so only took a few shots.
> 
> Blaydon precinct



But did you race there before the light faded?

/coat


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Blaydon Signal Box


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm listening to the Blaydon Races as we speak.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Highway


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Half demolished building on the industrial estate


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

River Tyne with the Vickers factory (now part of BAE) on the north bank


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Scotswood Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

River Tyne and Derwenthaugh Staithes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Travelodge at the Metro Centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

and the Holiday Inn





That's it for today


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 4, 2014)

No pictures of the Scotswood Road then? Not even a photo of the road sign?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No pictures of the Scotswood Road then? Not even a photo of the road sign?


Scotswood Road is on the other side of the river.  I might do that another day though


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 4, 2014)

We had the Scotswood Bridge. Close enough 

Love those shots of the Tyne, neonwilderness. The Vickers one especially. They look really abstract, and it takes a few seconds before it's obvious what you're looking at. Good stuff. Accidentally not mundane, though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2014)

A few more from my wanders yesterday.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> "a temporary Tesco"


Here the temporary store (more an express size) which is closed now.  It's on the high street, so hopefully someone else will move in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Nobles Amusements


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Moon & Sixpence


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Swallow Hotel





Some of our engineers at work stayed here a couple of months ago and said it was terrible.  So if they think that then it must be really awful


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Kingdom Hall of Jehovah's Witnesses


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Fresh 'n' Fruity


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Jewish boarding school


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

Bensham Bank looking away from town


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

"Window" sculpture
http://www.gateshead.gov.uk/Leisure and Culture/Art/ArtMaps/Pre-Angel/Window.aspx


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Swallow Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that hotel chain were in trouble financially?  I sort of remember the one in Stockton closing or going bust, although not sure if the hotel has since re-opened.  A shame if it is still empty, as it is quite a large building in the town centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Jewish boarding school



The boarded up windows don't make that look very welcoming.  Granted, I have no idea what a typical boarding school looks like being a comp boy, but that looks a bit like a secure unit or borstal.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I thought that hotel chain were in trouble financially?  I sort of remember the one in Stockton closing or going bust, although not sure if the hotel has since re-opened.  A shame if it is still empty, as it is quite a large building in the town centre.


IIRC they went bust a few years ago.  I think this one and a few others stayed open, I'm not sure if they were bought by another chain or something.



farmerbarleymow said:


> The boarded up windows don't make that look very welcoming.  Granted, I have no idea what a typical boarding school looks like being a comp boy, but that looks a bit like a secure unit or borstal.


The windows at the back are bricked up.  I'm not sure what the specific purpose of this one is, it might be a hall or something.  There are a few Jewish schools/collages in this area, apparently it is/was the biggest Orthodox Jewish education complex in Europe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_in_North_East_England


----------



## blairsh (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

There's an interesting set of North-East ship building photos here:
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/lifestyle/nostalgia/shipbuilding-tyne-gallery-images-tyne-6479979


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Went for a walk this morning, starting at Wylam


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Heading back along Keelman's Way towards Gateshead (note the wine bottles )


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking back towards the station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Private access to the station from nearby housing.  This used to be a "convalescing home" for one of the hospitals in Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Ryton Golf Course


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

It was mostly golf course, trees and river for the next couple of miles.  So not much mundaneness to report until getting back into the urban areas.

Looking across the river towards Newburn


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Newburn Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Stella - There used to be two power stations between here and Blaydon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking over towards Newburn again


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Pylon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

New houses being built on the site of one of the power stations


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Ryton industrial estate


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Level crossing


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

J.D. Motors


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Frozen moss on the roof


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Railway


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Blaydon Races sign


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Behind the wall looking to where Blaydon Island would have been


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Caroline Terrace


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Pumphrey's Coffee


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Random wall. There was a guy behind me digging around with a metal detector, I tried to get a photo but I think he sussed me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Blaydon Burn


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

A very low bridge, only slightly higher than me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Rowers on the river


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Scrap metal yard


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Blaydon signal box and back to where I posted the other day.  I was going to do a bit of the town, but the bus home was too inviting


----------



## Sirena (Jan 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> There's an interesting set of North-East ship building photos here:
> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/lifestyle/nostalgia/shipbuilding-tyne-gallery-images-tyne-6479979


Nice pictures.  The one of the Mauretania leaving the Tyne is almost like a painting.

When I was at university, I had a summer job in the plans office at Swan Hunters (looking after the shipwrights) while they were building the Esso Northumbria.  I got to go inside the ship a few times with one of the shipwrights. It was almost like hell itself: just a metal shell filled with the smoke and racket of drillers, caulkers, cutters, welders and riveters....


----------



## krink (Jan 19, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> A nuclear waste train



this comes through sunderland. just a few years ago the train broke down and caught fire in sunderland station and caused a bit of a fuss - turned out the council emergency strategy bloke didn't even know it came through the town!


----------



## krink (Jan 19, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Graffiti under the Redheugh Bridge, I'm not sure if it says Pigs or Figs



its FIGS - a crew name (Fuck It, Get Stoned). they're like the main radgie crew up here painting trains etc. i don't know them personally, they're several generations after my time as a graffiti writer.


----------



## krink (Jan 19, 2014)

here's some more about that train incident;

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/local/all-news/nuclear-alert-at-station-1-1126622


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2014)

krink said:


> here's some more about that train incident;
> 
> http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/local/all-news/nuclear-alert-at-station-1-1126622


There's an interesting video here about the flasks used to carry the waste:



Skip to about 7 minutes if you just want to see the crash


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 20, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


>



That looks a desperately unhappy scene.  And is Forbes a SLAAAAAG then?  Hard to tell whether they are male or female with that name.

I've always thought rendering is a disastrous idea in our maritime climate.  It just looks like shit very quickly, and always looks depressing in our typically overcast skies.  Why do people do it!?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 20, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That looks a desperately unhappy scene.  And is Forbes a SLAAAAAG then?  Hard to tell whether they are male or female with that name.
> 
> I've always thought rendering is a disastrous idea in our maritime climate.  It just looks like shit very quickly, and always looks depressing in our typically overcast skies.  Why do people do it!?



Automatically made me think of Forbes Masson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbes_Masson


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 20, 2014)

Physio and Rheumatology earlier today.

Next week...spinal MRI

w00t


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Cragg Rd, Chadderton

 Where?

 There. Magnificent animals. I'd be scared to ride on one though.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Chadderton Hall Park

 Chadderton Hall Rd


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

The Minders Arms, Chad/Middleton Junction.

 Smethurst St, Chad/Middy Junction.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Graveyard, St Gabriel's Middy Junction.

 St Gabriels

 Front of St Gabriels


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

At the time of the Falklands war the substation thing had "Task Force For Argentina" painted on it. And someone going by the name of "Fats" had written his name on it as well but with the F like the Fila sign. Fila were a coveted make in those days though, not some 10p sports direct gig. Grimshaw lane, Middy junction.

 Shops and cyclist on Grimshaw lane.

 Andrew St, M/J.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Bluebells florist M/J

 Lonsdale Court.

 Work in progress, Grimshaw lane

 Same gaffe

 The chippy.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Ironmongers display, Rochdale Rd, Higher Blackley. And some dickheads shadow.


 Same ironmongers.

 Ketamine enthusiasts - Change your ways or this is where you'll end up doing your underwear shopping. Victoria avenue, Higher Blackley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

St Margarets Rd, New Moston with St Margaret Mary's church on the right and the building at the end of the street is British aerospace. When BA used to be Avro's, the main gates for the workers to enter and egress the factory were at the end of this road. My nan lived on this road and I remember her telling me about a guy who was late for work and tried climbing over the gates (they used to shut them after clocking in time), anyway, he got his kex caught on the top and was stuck there til someone could get him down.

 Broadway baths - It used to say "Males" over one door and "Females" over the other.

 I vaguely remember this being some sort of co-op. Broadway.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Eastwood avenue, New Moston.

 Path between Eastwood Rd and Hawthorn Rd, New Moston. The house on the right with the black and white bit on the roof is the rectory.

 There's nothing wrong with having Oldham as your first choice.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Mediumship and dance studio, Eastwood rd.

 Early 80's graffiti - Smed and his mates used to sit on this substation wall and after they'd fucked off, me and my brother used to pick their dimps up and smoke them.

 Entry between Parkfield Rd and Northfield rd, N/M.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Walmesley Rd, N/M.

 Elder GroveN/M

 Boarded up old people's home, Northfield Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Ashley Court, N/M

 Roofers on Northfield Rd

 The New Moston, Belgrave Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Fur coat, no knickers, Goulden St (I think). Between Oldham Rd and Rochdale Rd anyway. A guy stopped his car and asked why I was taking a pic of it and then suggested I might like to take it home and masturbate over it. 

 Off Rochdale Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Gould St.

 Ruff Times, Angel Meadow.

 Substation, Gould St/Williamson St

 Williamson St


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Better pic of the flat iron type building, Rochdale Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Collyhurst police station. Is no more.

 Subway under the railway going from Bromley St to Dalton St, Collyhurst.

 Same subway - Those white tiled walls must've witnessed some atrocities over the years.

 Steps up to Bromley St

 Further steps to Bromley St.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Back of some maisonettes, Collyhurst. This will be the last block to be demolished coz this is the block with the shops.

 All windows are bricked up.

 Motown


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

Baywood St, Harpurhey. Done up quite nice - Just goes to show improvement doesn't have to mean gentrification.

 Plaque on Harpurhey baths.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 20, 2014)

Why would you put a board in front of a bricked-up window/door?  I think someone may be telling porkies.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 20, 2014)

You may well have a point there.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 21, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 46861 Ketamine enthusiasts - Change your ways or this is where you'll end up doing your underwear shopping. Victoria avenue, Higher Blackley.



Stoma Nurse Clinic    Don't recall that place being there when I worked at Barclays on Vicky Ave


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 21, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 46868 Mediumship and dance studio, Eastwood rd.
> 
> View attachment 46869 Early 80's graffiti - Smed and his mates used to sit on this substation wall and after they'd fucked off, me and my brother used to pick their dimps up and smoke them.
> 
> View attachment 46870 Entry between Parkfield Rd and Northfield rd, N/M.



Ginnel!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Stoma Nurse Clinic    Don't recall that place being there when I worked at Barclays on Vicky Ave




Years and years ago, I remember it being a shop - All decked out in "Vimto, Hot or Cold" livery IIRC. Is there a branch of Barclays in gtr Manchester you haven't worked at btw?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent work there Frances...again.

And again, a lot of places I've been, drank, worked, smoked etc in/near.

Didn't know Collyhurst Polis Station had been razed - flats going there I reckon?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 21, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Years and years ago, I remember it being a shop - All decked out in "Vimto, Hot or Cold" livery IIRC. Is there a branch of Barclays in gtr Manchester you haven't worked at btw?



They moved me around a lot in the 90's.  I was a relief first cashier.  I also got sent to branches post robbery to sort the branch out - just lucky I guess.

Prolly worked at most of the ones that are still around and in a lot of the ones that aren't.  I was in Cheetham Hill a few weeks back and couldn't find the two branches that used to be there


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Excellent work there Frances...again.
> 
> And again, a lot of places I've been, drank, worked, smoked etc in/near.
> 
> Didn't know Collyhurst Polis Station had been razed - flats going there I reckon?



It was only demolished very recently - I still do a double take every time I go past.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Duxford Walk, Chain Bar, Moston.

 Sofas n Beds - What else is there? Hollins Rd, Oldham.

 Little street off Hathershaw Lane, Oldham.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Houses on Hathershaw Lane.

 Leafy house on Hathershaw Lane.

 Hardware shop Hathershaw Lane/Ashton Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Street sign, Fitton Hill estate, Oldham.

 Plot of The Fir Tree

 Fir Tree Avenue


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Sofas n Beds


They have some funny looking sofas and beds in right hand warehouse


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 21, 2014)

I broke my foot so been unable to walk. This weekend I went out to Coniston. Very nice but pubs full of utter fucking racists. 'In other countries, you've got no money so your child dies. Here we are a fucking soft touch' etc.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 21, 2014)

And yes, it is a dead stuffed screaming monkey under an upside down rowing boat in a pub. I had a pub cat follow me to the loo and they weren't being racist in that pub at that time. That was good.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Beechwood Rd

 Beech info

 Fir Tree Ave


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Springwood Hall Rd.

 Fancy new balconies.

 Ginnel.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Rosary Rd.

 Fitton Hill big brother

 Tanhill Lane.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

The Ace, Fitton Hill

 Fitton Hill Superstore. Because stores _can _be super.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 21, 2014)

Toilet cat


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

What's left of Maple Mill after this fire

 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8011826.stm

*



			A major investigation is under way into the cause of a fire which has destroyed a historic mill in Greater Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

*


> The blaze at Maple Mill in Hathershaw, Oldham, started on Tuesday night and is still being tackled by fire crews.
> 
> About 200 residents have been forced to leave their homes, with the area immediately around the fire and nearby streets cordoned off.
> 
> It is believed to have started when a diesel generator exploded, causing fire to spread to gas canisters nearby.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Charity shop display, Ashton Rd, Hathershaw.

 Tandle Hill Rd, Royton's millionairres row


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 21, 2014)

Canal at Wellfield, Rochdale.

 And again

 Haji cash n carry, near Rochdale station.

 Delicious. Kent St/Milkstone Rd, Deeplish, Rochdale.


----------



## campanula (Jan 21, 2014)

O....M....G
Fitton Hill!!! I nearly shat myself - used to scoot down Rosary Road on my nifty fat wheeled Raleigh Scooter - that road (Fir Tree Avenue), which went down to Ashton Road (Lived on Deanshut Road)

I am NOT missing it (apart from Oldham Edge where I used to mince about in a red cloak with the family alsation and fantasise about being one of the of the Pendle Witches )


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 22, 2014)

campanula said:


> O....M....G
> Fitton Hill!!! I nearly shat myself - used to scoot down Rosary Road on my nifty fat wheeled Raleigh Scooter - that road (Fir Tree Avenue), which went down to Ashton Road (Lived on Deanshut Road)
> 
> I am NOT missing it (apart from Oldham Edge where I used to mince about in a red cloak with the family alsation and fantasise about being one of the of the Pendle Witches )



Would I be right in thinking there used to be some tower blocks on F/H? I vaguely remember the one on Primmy Bank - That one was a bit horrible with really narrow corridors, people used to say it was like a prison.

I know a guy who's background seems a bit similar to yours - He grew up in the 60's on an estate similar to F/H called Kirkholt which is in Rochdale. Anyway, he took himself off to London when he was still quite young, slept out in Hyde park, took loads of acid, went to "happenings" (or whatever they were called), followed the free festival circuit, Hawkwind and that & even got to India at one point. He got right away as well, he lives in a remote part of Scotland now and he's happy as Larry. He's had his problems with heroin but I can't help admiring him for singularly refusing to play the cards he was dealt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 22, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> I broke my foot so been unable to walk. This weekend I went out to Coniston. Very nice but pubs full of utter fucking racists. 'In other countries, you've got no money so your child dies. Here we are a fucking soft touch' etc.



I don't know if you're a fan of bitter, but did you by any chance visit  the Black Bull? I've no idea if it's a hotbed of racism (I certainly hope not), I just love their Bluebird bitter but I've only had it bottled & I wouldn't mind getting there one day to try it out of a pump.

http://www.conistonbrewery.com/



> Hidden away behind the Black Bull in Coniston is the
> Coniston Brewing Company.
> 
> This outstanding brewery, run by Ian Bradley, is where Bluebird Bitter is made. This 3.6% session beer won Supreme Champion Beer of Britain 1998 at the Great British Beer Festival Olympia London and has continued to be awarded accolades of recent years.
> ...



/realalebore


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 22, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> I don't know if you're a fan of bitter, but did you by any chance visit  the Black Bull? I've no idea if it's a hotbed of racism (I certainly hope not), I just love their Bluebird bitter but I've only had it bottled & I wouldn't mind getting there one day to try it out of a pump.
> 
> http://www.conistonbrewery.com/
> 
> ...


Yes, we did indeed go there- some very good ale and one of the best ciders I have ever had (at a pleasing 8%) but don't listen to the conversation on a Saturday night unless you agree that England is full.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 22, 2014)

campanula said:


> t myself - used to scoot down Rosary Road on my nifty fat wheeled Raleigh Scooter - that road (Fir Tree Avenue), which went down to Ashton Road (Lived on Deanshut Road)
> 
> I am NOT missing it (apart from Oldham Edge where I used to mince about in a red cloak with the family alsation and fantasise about being one of the of the Pendle Witches )



I imagine that is the sort of thing that can only really been done with a large Alsation in tow....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 22, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 46986 Tandle Hill Rd, Royton's millionairres row



used to practice doing uTurns on my motorbike on that road - I lived in High Crompton at the time (90's)


----------



## campanula (Jan 22, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Would I be right in thinking there used to be some tower blocks on F/H? I vaguely remember the one on Primmy Bank - That one was a bit horrible with really narrow corridors, people used to say it was like a prison.
> 
> True, it was  astonishingly high (in our childish eyes) and mainly notable because there was a little library next door to it where I spent nearly every after school hour (it was warm....with books....and nice staff). My sister won a prize in a lottery when it was demolished - she got to press the plunger. I was a bit horrified to see that our old gaff on Deanshut Road is now what looks like some warehouse or Cash'n'Carry.
> To be fair, I really liked F/H - loads of space, great fun for kids. It was moving to Shaw Road which really did for me (that, and the stepmother).


----------



## campanula (Jan 22, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 46983 What's left of Maple Mill after this fire
> 
> View attachment 46984
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8011826.stm


Grief, another childhood memory. The many, many times we walked past that high stone wall outside the Maple mill (on our way to Hathershaw baths). We used to horrify each other with millpond tales (those drownings) and watch the shoddy coming out of the extractors at the back of the mill. I did a few stints at the Bell mill (but it was all packing for club-book orders then)


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 22, 2014)

Shaw Rd when it was flats like St Mary's? Remember that headline picture on the front page of the chron sometime in the 80's when the pipes had burst or something and there were all these massive icicles hanging of the landings like stalagtites/stalagmites (I can't remember which are which).

Sorry campanula  btw for going on about Oldham when you've done your damdest to wash the place right out of your hair


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 22, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Shaw Rd when it was flats like St Mary's? Remember that headline picture on the front page of the chron sometime in the 80's when the pipes had burst or something and there were all these massive icicles hanging of the landings like stalagtites/stalagmites (I can't remember which are which).
> 
> Sorry campanula  btw for going on about Oldham when you've done your damdest to wash the place right out of your hair



I'd love to see some old photos of Shaw Rd estate from the 70's/80's - when the flats were there.

We lived across from some on Edge Land Rd - my dad was a fireman/window cleaner and he used to clean a load of the flats windows.  It nearly killed him in the summer of '76 - silly sod


----------



## campanula (Jan 22, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Shaw Rd when it was flats like St Mary's? Remember that headline picture on the front page of the chron sometime in the 80's when the pipes had burst or something and there were all these massive icicles hanging of the landings like stalagtites/stalagmites (I can't remember which are which).
> 
> Sorry campanula  btw for going on about Oldham when you've done your damdest to wash the place right out of your hair


Ah, but I am strangely drawn back (like picking a scab) - loving the photos too.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 22, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I'd love to see some old photos of Shaw Rd estate from the 70's/80's - when the flats were there.
> 
> We lived across from some on Edge Land Rd - my dad was a fireman/window cleaner and he used to clean a load of the flats windows.  It nearly killed him in the summer of '76 - silly sod



There's hardly anything of any of Oldham's deck access flats from those days - I've not been able to find anything of Shaw Rd nor those ones up Sholver that were built out of the same kit. Nor Crete St neither - Christ, I wish I'd have had the nouse to pick up a camera back in the 80's.

The only pics of St mary's I've managed to find are on this guy's flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seva_nmb/sets/72157632791652152

I'm not sure if you're allowed to post pics up from flickr, so I've just linked to it. I've no idea who the guy who's stream it is is btw, I just found it by chance.


----------



## campanula (Jan 22, 2014)

The final indignity to living on Shaw Road was having to own up to living on Wast(e) Water Street.
Fled in 1973. I recall seeing some new story about the Oldham riots and have since referred to it (proudly) as 'No-go Oldham'.
Still sulking a bit about being swallowed up by Greater Manchester (rather than Lancashire).


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 22, 2014)

campanula said:


> The final indignity to living on Shaw Road was having to own up to living on Wast(e) Water Street.
> Fled in 1973. I recall seeing some new story about the Oldham riots and have since referred to it (proudly) as 'No-go Oldham'.
> Still sulking a bit about being swallowed up by Greater Manchester (rather than Lancashire).



Bloody Hell, I lived on Wastwater St for a bit in 1981/2!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Had a trip to the coast today.

Gateshead Metro Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Pier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

It was pretty windy at the end - https://vine.co/v/MB3IUwVnm7H


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth on the left, Whitley Bay straight ahead and Blyth on the right


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking the other way, with South Shields pier in the distance


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Priory


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Castle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Front Street Tynemouth


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Short Sands


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Keep Out


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking back towards the pier, castle and priory


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Outdoor Pool


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Longsands





An old railway poster of the same location


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

At this point it started pissing down, so I took refuge in one of the covered seats


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Grand Hotel


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

I was planning to walk further up the coast towards Whitley Bay, but decided to head back to the station instead

Kings Priory School


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Station Market


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Tynemouth Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

North Shields


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

The Crane House Vaults


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

North Shields ferry landing


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking up river, the Amsterdam ferry docked at North Shields


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to South Shields


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

The remains of the Saturday morning market


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Fashion Factory


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

King Street with an ubiquitous Greggs


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

South Shields Metro station, with a newsagent and a fruit and veg stall


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Dave's Fish and Chips


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Royal British Legion


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Crazy Clearance


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Advert for Dave's chip shop next to a public toilet


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Seagull


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Metro station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Bus times


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Bus station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

CCTV


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Heading home


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Base of the Tyne Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Sage


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

The other side of the Sports day statue in Gateshead





and that's it for today.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting pictures of a seemingly grim place. I liked the rainbow one, it is quite fortuitous to have a rainbow when your camera is at the ready. That Royal Britsh Legion building was a glimpse of Art Deco, is there any more in town?

I liked Sage which you put up while I was making my post. Gateshead makes South Shields look grim with its preponderance of single story and two story buildings. But then any town photographed from the railway line can look dull.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Interesting pictures of a seemingly grim place. I liked the rainbow one, it is quite fortuitous to have a rainbow when your camera is at the ready. That Royal Britsh Legion building was a glimpse of Art Deco, is there any more in town?



Not sure if there's anything more Art Deco, but there's a some other interesting buildings once you get off the main street.  I'll go back and wander a bit further sometime, today I was just passing through on my way home.

The old Co-op building in Newcastle is quite a big Art Deco example up here


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 25, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure if there's anything more Art Deco, but there's a some other interesting buildings once you get off the main street.  I'll go back and wander a bit further sometime, today I was just passing through on my way home.
> 
> The old Co-op building in Newcastle is quite a big Art Deco example up here



Very nice and not at all mundane.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 25, 2014)

Filming at Lancaster Castle.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Welcome to South Shields


Is South Shields on the coast? I stayed in a hotel somewhere up that way the day after the moon landings. Country Joe and the Fish were there too. I can't remember now if it was South Shields or Sunderland. The hotel was called something like the Seaview which isn't much help.
eta. I've just gone back another page and South Shields is on the coast.  I can't remember where I stayed though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2014)

Sunderland isn't quite on the coast, so it was probably Shields. Or maybe Seaburn, which is between the two


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Sunderland isn't quite on the coast, so it was probably Shields. Or maybe Seaburn, which is between the two


Oh bugger, I forgot Seaburn. I stayed there too. I'd really like to remember where it was that I stayed with CJ and the Fish. I'm now thinking it might have been Seaburn,


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

One of the hotels I stayed at up that way was called the Stella Maris. I can't remember which town though


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> One of the hotels I stayed at up that way was called the Stella Maris. I can't remember which town though


eta this must be over 40 years ago  jesus I'm old


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> eta this must be over 40 years ago  jesus I'm old



There's "The Sea Hotel" on the coast at South Shields, could that be one of them?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> There's "The Sea Hotel" on the coast at South Shields, could that be one of them?



That looks like a dark satanic mill.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> There's "The Sea Hotel" on the coast at South Shields, could that be one of them?


Definitely not that one. The one I stayed in was sort of long and white. I think I probably have no chance of remembering where it was  and even if I did, I've no intention of going back.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Definitely not that one. The one I stayed in was sort of long and white. I think I probably have no chance of remembering where it was  and even if I did, I've no intention of going back.




You've got me intrigued now.  Sort of long and white sounds like the Sunderland Marriott in Seaburn:


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> You've got me intrigued now.  Sort of long and white sounds like the Sunderland Marriott in Seaburn:


I guess it's possible that that could be it. It didn't look like that then but 40 years and things change. That extension on the right looks like it may have been added since and while I think it may have had a conservatory on the front, it was nothing like that ugly monstrosity there now  I wonder what it used to be called before Marriott got it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

Hereford St Rochdale. Note the stone cladding - Though they should've gone for a bolder colur IMO.

 Mosque. Durham St

 Neglected pavement - It only takes a couple of irresponsible twats.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

Richard st Rochdale

 Waste ground off Lincloln St


 Lincoln Close


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck loyal to the foil - Pin it it to win it.

 Vodka and a bottle of the auld green.

 If you can't be good, be careful. And anyone out there tonight - Stay safe.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

The Landindg, Oldham Rd R/dale

 The Wiver Woche.

 The Regal Moon - Used to be a cinema (I might have osted this before) Fuck it though.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

Bull Brow.

 Butts Avenue bins n barbed wire.

 Butts ave


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

Thug Life.

 Royal Bank ae Scotland.

 Dibble on the Butts - Heading for the bakery full steam ahead.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

Scene through a hole in a fence. Wheatsheaf centre.

 Your life's fuckes. Well, we are in Rochdale.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

The Reed. Best pronounced in scottish as "_The fuckin rid_"

 Graffiti. Shit.

 Van fulla crap.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 27, 2014)

Muslim Power


Off Drake street - I reckon some intrepid urb should make it their business to find out what goes on up those stairs.  farmerbarleymow  - I'm looking at you, mate.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 28, 2014)

Good Stuff again Frances.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 30, 2014)

Top pics as usual Frances.

Cheeky question, but I have a fancy hotel booked for the next time me and t'missus visit Dumfries to see my dad.  Only problem is, he's being repatriated tomorrow, so it'll just be a social visit when we do come.

Given that Dumfries and Galloway borders Cumbria, and everywhere I go I see candidates for this thread, does anyone object if I hijack this thread slightly next time I'm down?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Top pics as usual Frances.
> 
> Cheeky question, but I have a fancy hotel booked for the next time me and t'missus visit Dumfries to see my dad.  Only problem is, he's being repatriated tomorrow, so it'll just be a social visit when we do come.
> 
> Given that Dumfries and Galloway borders Cumbria, and everywhere I go I see candidates for this thread, does anyone object if I hijack this thread slightly next time I'm down?


It's Fez909's thread, so his call I guess.

It's only just over the border (and no further north than Blyth in the east), so I reckon it's passable.  The photos would have to be extra mundane though


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 31, 2014)

Fine by me....up to Fez tho.

if you do...would you get me one of Barnstorm Records if its still there, and whatever The Joker pub is these days?

Used to drink in Dumfries abt 20years ago when I was involved with one of the locals.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, no bother, but as neon says, they'll have to be extra mundane


----------



## The Boy (Feb 1, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Used to drink in Dumfries abt 20years ago when I was involved with one of the locals.



If my wander around the sands areas was anything to go by, all of the pubs will be just as you left them.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)

The old factories used to be here. Then we were sold a plan of an arts cenre/bar/ playground and a bridge over the river. The factories were knocked down. This is what has happened. No work apart from the fucking Barrats houses...


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


>


The old linoleum factories...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 1, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> The old factories used to be here. Then we were sold a plan of an arts cenre/bar/ playground and a bridge over the river. The factories were knocked down. This is what has happened. No work apart from the fucking Barrats houses...





cyberfairy said:


>





cyberfairy said:


>



I'm lovo
iseng three


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 1, 2014)

e2a I'm loving  those three CBR,this new medivationds's fuvking mt _Right up. though,_


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2014)

Hope you allright mate- been dead impressed with some of your last photos. Are you feeling ok? If not, get on to the health etc thread or general as it might have more traffic...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 2, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Hope you allright mate- been dead impressed with some of your last photos. Are you feeling ok? If not, get on to the health etc thread or general as it might have more traffic...



Thanks, I ws mo


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Thanks, I ws mo


Frances Lengel are you ok chuck, you don't sound right


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2014)

Hope you're OK Frances Lengel


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 47312
> Off Drake street - I reckon some intrepid urb should make it their business to find out what goes on up those stairs.  farmerbarleymow  - I'm looking at you, mate.



Erm, no!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Erm, no!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


Well, you clearly know more about that venue than you're letting on. So spill the beans.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

Hubronen Failswortrth

 More hubron and spot the ball..
 Bit inside old H's


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

Fuck knows what they make in hunbrron..


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

Hulls from thr bridge.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

kyle it's wahat you do with it thst counnts. Annd at leasts if not more wourld agree that fat tits are nie fromce a non-at-all-misogyninisgt persrpective.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

At leatst his nicknames not Remi Savile?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

Commendabiility on the part of the graffatists.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

And don't say you havevn't til you've tried it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

Wherere all the fun happens


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got a few more but am in a bit of a grump so ckfuitit.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)

Would you work there? Spot the ball anyyway.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

t security guarded br two seoearatete guys here -they were ok , the could see at a a glance I was no  esprionagists and a  lad on a trackie in a  a ballie with a a camera, well they took my  word that I wasn't ant sort of pincher and phototography was my hobby.. One on them was a bit of a laugh as it went.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Winndow in f/f i lokied the look  F/w home guard club


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Colyyhyurst Irk valley  eststae - A placethat ebjoys a repputuatuion,



A sirren tree


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

You'lll notice the burn mark on the fourth block. This estatate is calleda Avro Hollows and was namaed aftwdred some of the bombers producuced at the acvro facrtory. Lancastesrer, Shackleton  abd I cant't remember any more,


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Church in ancoats


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone think there's owt uop with this pic? coz a mod seemed to think so. The tragegedy is he's  right wing and doesn't even realises it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Fuck knows what they make in hunbrron..



from memory it is something to do with plastics
#oldBankCustomer


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Well, you clearly know more about that venue than you're letting on. So spill the beans.



just noticed there is no '_dislike this slanderous statement_' button
#harrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrumph


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 47908 View attachment 47910




Fkn BLUE CHEP PALLETS - worked there as well
Grrrr


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Yoy didn't work at Matthew Swain did you, The Boy? That it'd ,make it _too wierd._


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Have we had that yet? Note Newton ill, not N/Heath mill coz whatw once was urban now is not.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Chippy briscoe lane N/H


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Church from crosss above.

This'll have been posted before but I lived here once. Not here, yje one at the bottom.

 Rochdale rd


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Rocky road.

 Cottaging area - Not in North Manc. No way.

 Irk Valley estate.

 The valley pub car park, irk valley.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> just noticed there is no '_dislike this slanderous statement_' button
> #harrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrumph



If you think it is slanderous, then you DO know. Tell me the sordid details of your nights in there now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 47968 Cottaging area - Not in North Manc. No way.



You can't have a cottaging area without an erm, cottage.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Both White Moss shops.

 Hillingdon Dv off charstetown rd.

 

 Cliffpord LC from a differencrt angle


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Ginnel, entrry, throughway or waht?

  Kurrylicious Krome Khimbley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Years and tears ago, this shop (on broadway), used to be a branch of Peter Dominics (a bit like cellar5), anyway me and my brother were regular customers - Mainly for bags of whickers (which wewe hard to get in many other shops. Anyway, this Dominic, we never once stole from him, we were polite and respectful etc and yet still he ,without fail,maintained this sourpuss demeanor. He seeemed an ex military type - Which,far from wanting to bait him, made us want to show our respect for him and him ours (This isn't that kind of story). Anyway, one day my  little brother went "maybe he's wife's dies and he can't cope" - I think he had something there  - Back in the pre mass -unnemployment days, who's goining to choose to spend sunday night working at PD?

Anyway all the best to sparkles cakes and may no sourpuss even gain entry.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Failsworth industrial society.

 Joseph Burgess, Failworth lad.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Burgess

*



			Joseph Burgess
		
Click to expand...

*


> (1853–1934) was a British journalist and Labour politician.
> 
> He was born on 3 July 1853 in Failsworth, Lancashire, the third of six children of handloom weavers, and educated at a print works school in Failsworth. He started work in a card-cutting room at the age of six and worked as a cotton operative until he was 28. He married three times, having six children and died January 1934.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Old rd Chippy, F/W.

 Raja offie F/W

 Reformed juxtapoased with deformed. Or is that a bit much?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Some sort of robot doll getting a bit naughty with the fence.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

It must be dead soothinging backing ont railway tracks


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure these are all film scans.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

somewhere in midd

 here in fact.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Livin on hte hopeless, hungry sid-a town

  The Freindship - So friendly, there's two of em.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Some flats near cheapside.

 The Shipp Inn, slattocks - I don't really care too much about the qualtity of my pics nut I'm not into this one.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Riding a bike pissed up in the dark with a heavy rucksack is waha the hard men do.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Canalside foloiage I just liked.

 Not even country darkness Karolek and Kuki - 2 Polish?East earo's making their way. Hope they're doing ok.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

The K boys again.

  Ignore the blue shite on the left and it says "Radomiak Hooloigans" which is where i'm guessiing the K lads are from.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Fuck knows - Cardinalal langley from across the canal?

 Langley Boot Boys - That's gotta be forty years old, longer ago than ww2 was(joke btw). Anyone who washes that off deserves to die in pain.

 Langley boot boys ok MCFC - Fittieded it all in.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Dunno but liked it though.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Not even real country dark.

 If you're in midd and you want a kebab, you could do worse than here.

 Subway.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Keep walking. Fast. Chances are though, you'll and your mates have been coming down there since being about 8 - It'll probably feel one of the safests places you've ever felt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Bit more subway - bet there were a few scraps down here after Hippo's.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Bluryy and shit.

 This one, though, looks almost The Kids From Fame-esq. On can quite easily imagine inscouiciantly Lerory slouching on one of them post efforts. BUt it's not, it's Miggleton.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2014)

Bin goin much? Or is that Foxy?

 Gates up to middy arndale carpark.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2014)

Heading into Newcastle after work yesterday


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You can't have a cottaging area without an erm, cottage.



Indeed.  Technically, that would be a 'cruising area'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Indeed.  Technically, that would be a 'cruising area'


So, a dogging area involves, I understand, cars whereas a cruising area can be anywhere. So what is it called if the cruising area has cars in it? 

Also, can you have a cruising area on board a cruise ship? Or a dogging area in the RSPCA car park? Or a cruising area next to a cottage hospital?  

I think we need to know!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So, a dogging area involves, I understand, cars whereas a cruising area can be anywhere. So what is it called if the cruising area has cars in it?
> 
> Also, can you have a cruising area on board a cruise ship? Or a dogging area in the RSPCA car park?
> 
> I think we need to know!



Dunno.

Is 'dogging' more a heterosexual thing?  

Or is 'dogging' more about doing stuff in front of an audience, while 'cruising' is about finding someone to do stuff with?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Is 'dogging' more a heterosexual thing?
> 
> Or is 'dogging' more about doing stuff in front of an audience, while 'cruising' is about finding someone to do stuff with?


Maybe. Don't really know much about dogging except it involving cars and sex, so we could benefit from some bone fido doggers to help out here.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 8, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yoy didn't work at Matthew Swain did you, The Boy? That it'd ,make it _too wierd._



No but I know the name - what did they do and where are they?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe. Don't really know much about dogging except it involving cars and sex, so we could benefit from some bone fido doggers to help out here.



Fido. Doggers.
Veh funneh.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 8, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Heading into Newcastle after work yesterday


That massive high train bridge that goes into Newcastle makes it feel you are in New York or somewhere- such a massive thrill when first encountered  and great pic !


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> That massive high train bridge that goes into Newcastle makes it feel you are in New York or somewhere- such a massive thrill when first encountered  and great pic !


This was the next bridge along.  Top deck of the bus too, so even higher


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2014)

Not mine


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe. Don't really know much about dogging except it involving cars and sex, so we could benefit from some bone fido doggers to help out here.



If you walk up towards oldham from the ammber club, just atfter the petrrol station there's a wall with nothing behind it My uncle worked there. There's a pic of it on h


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

What remains of Mathew Swains The Boy

e2a it shouldve been Threshers_Flail


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Bit more from round there

 And there's more.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Dare's you.

 Laura - Probably done in the 70's when carrying buckets and brushesh of paint was the thing yo do. I hope her life orked out for her


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck the nights, the yellow bit is fromww2 Emergency water or some bullsit. The pigment in yellow paint is strong as fuck and thta's why they use it as road marking paint. So I'm told anyway.

 I just likrd this - In winter not so much, but in summer waste ground is nothing short of beautiful


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

I Luv U

Who can I mean;
Is it Saskia Jayne who makes man rosy of cheek,
Or Tufty79 could have him at the knee, weak.
That Shirl, she's a one and a go-er for sure
But I'm guessing she'd leave me humiliated worn-out on the  floor*.
Frriedaweed well prehaps, a surprise addittion 
But I've got few teeth and he does like a noshin.

*Not that I suspect that wouldn't be perversely enjoyable.

It goes without saying anyone want's thier name taken off  and it will be done.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Work. For some lucky/unlucky fuckers. Blue thing


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Some other bygone crap. Weavers Oldam rd, Failsworth.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Path.Not entry nor ginnel/.
 So, a bit of advice wouldn'te go amiss?  The fights, the glue, the first exctatic fumblimgs that mustv'e happened here over the years.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Imagine when such a division existed - So much has been lost since 1980.

 JUst coz of the name "The Quadrant" 

 No one can argue that Olivia has made this junction box hers. What will she think in years to come?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Where?

  Herer - They built that in about a fortnight.

 Back of the shops agaain


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Civilisation in a wildernesss.

 Suburrbia overlookong the wildrerness.

 I know where I'd pick.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

North Manc Rugger Buggers club.

 Da daft goalpost & a plylon.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

It's all about selecting your clientelele.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome to Cartmel Court


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 9, 2014)

some good mundanity there Frances Lengel 

and "fossage close" ?



fossage sounds like it ought to be some sort of sexual activity, as in "i'm in to a good bit of fossage"


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 9, 2014)

They'lle be  growing pampams grass fersurse.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some good mundanity there Frances Lengel
> 
> Thinkninhg about out I'm sure there was teacher called miss fossage in some shit book
> 
> ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 10, 2014)

New Moston Library - Currently the throes of a struglle to remin open.

 Lovely looking victorian pub, Failsworth.

 The Brit, Hollins Rd, Oldham,.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2014)

Another mundane bus journey 

https://vine.co/v/MWw7vbHOxMU


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 10, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Another mundane bus journey
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MWw7vbHOxMU




There is never anyhting mundane about a bus jounney - _*You're on a fucking bus ffs*_ Do so few people see them for the miracles they are?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 10, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> There is never anyhting mundane about a bus jounney - _*You're on a fucking bus ffs*_ Do so few people see them for the miracles they are?



Yes.  Its just a bus.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> There is never anyhting mundane about a bus jounney - _*You're on a fucking bus ffs*_ Do so few people see them for the miracles they are?


I'm quite impressed that the ones on that route have plugs and wifi.  It's nearly like a train


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes.  Its just a bus.





farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes.  Its just a bus.


*SuckMY georrgien *


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 13, 2014)

Thre-ees is the  clough.
View attachment 48436 View attachment 48436

View attachment 48437


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-26170068

I think these are the streets near me that a posted a while back.  I'll have to get a few more shots when the weather clears up.

I've never heard of the phrase Tyneside flats before


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 14, 2014)

A  mundane town...http://unicycle-emptiness.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2014)

A couple on my way home from the pub last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 16, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



Very handy if you were too pissed to make it home.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Very handy if you were too pissed to make it home.


This is often about the point where I realise that I should have probably got a bus/taxi home instead of walking


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



Is there much of a slope there?...'cos slope, mattress, bit of frost...Wheeeeeeee!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 16, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> This is often about the point where I realise that I should have probably got a bus/taxi home instead of walking



Don't do it!  I once woke up in a bush by the side of the A66 near South Bank Asda when I was a teenager, on xmas eve feeling like death.  I was so dehydrated and still pissed disorientated I resorted to eating the leaves of the shrubs (not advisable).  Not a happy experience I can tell you, so waking up under a random bridge on a scabby lice-infested dubiously-stained mattress in winter is probably similarly grim.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is there much of a slope there?...'cos slope, mattress, bit of frost...Wheeeeeeee!!!


The river is off to the left 






It'd just walked up that hill from the Quayside 



farmerbarleymow said:


> Don't do it!  I once woke up in a bush by the side of the A66 near South Bank Asda when I was a teenager, on xmas eve feeling like death.  I was so dehydrated and still pissed disorientated I resorted to eating the leaves of the shrubs (not advisable).  Not a happy experience I can tell you, so waking up under a random bridge on a scabby lice-infested dubiously-stained mattress in winter is probably similarly grim.


Thankfully it's mostly downhill from here, so I didn't need to make use of the facilities


----------



## Shirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 48434
> 
> 
> View attachment 48435 View attachment 48435


Lovely photos there chuck


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 17, 2014)

I really ought to get out, get some photos taken and start contributing to this thread again.  Meanwhile, I've just found this on Twitter.






The river front in Hull, during Friday night's storm.

(not my photo, obviously - from here)


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2014)

Blimey! Looks rough. Unlike last time I was near the Minerva.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)

View attachment 48604


Roadkill said:


> I really ought to get out, get some photos taken and start contributing to this thread again.  Meanwhile, I've just found this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superb, chief.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2014)

Something similar from Tynemouth a few years ago


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)

Angel Hill, Clough.

 Poppies n that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Something similar from Tynemouth a few years ago


if you didn't get a camera for your next birthday it'd be a sin.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)

More poppies in the clough

 Inscribed bench

 The Angel - a popular sledging spot in the clough though there were faster hills.


*The Angel on Angel Hill Boggart Hole Clough Blackley *


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)

panoramio.com/photo/15096718


Obviously wasn't by me btw

Liked the pic, but don't wanna get u75 into trouble.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)

Must've been poppy day/week sometime recently.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 17, 2014)

The Boggart lives down here

 Though it looks like he'll have to downsize after the bedroom tax.

 
Let them say I'm a troll - Such an original reposte to such an origininal insult anyway. Pigeon's can't hover. I wonder if trolls can?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 18, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


>



This one's ace.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel - if you're up for a bike ride, I noticed from the train this morning that they are pulling down a tower block over by the old ICL Building just east of the city centre heading roughly towards the stadium. Might make for some good mundane pictures.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/attachments/sdc10053-jpg.39220/



e2a dunno if that's the proper way to do it but _Christ_ am knackekered.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

A few from today, some stuff I've already posted but the weather was better today

Blaydon


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Chainbridge Industrial Estate with Scotswood/Benwell in the background


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Scotswood Railway Bridge.  The original route of the line to Carlisle before it was diverted via Gateshead


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Scotswood Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Scotswood Bridge and the BAE/Vickers factory


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Sea Cadets pier


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Shopping trolley in the river


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Derwenthaugh Slipway


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

A pointless gate


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Derwenthaugh Staithes.  Smaller than the ones at Dunston, but you can walk on this one


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Another trolley





Ended up listening to Abandoned Shopping Trolley Hotline after this


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Metro Centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Steps from The Side up to The Black Gate in Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2014)

Part of the city walls under the railway 





That's it for today


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2014)

This is in Yeadon:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 22, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



Did you go down the steps to get some shots of the underneath of the staithes?  You'd have to careful not to fall into the river mind.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did you go down the steps to get some shots of the underneath of the staithes?  You'd have to careful not to fall into the river mind.


Couldn't see much due the angle of the sun.  I'd need to go back in the morning or evening (and when it's a low tide ) when it wasn't shining through.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 22, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Couldn't see much due the angle of the sun.  I'd need to go back in the morning or evening (and when it's a low tide ) when it wasn't shining through.



Well just don't blame me if you fall in and get swept out into the North Sea!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2014)

A few taken while walking home from town this afternoon:

Bensham Court Flats





I think this shows quite well how compact Newcastle/Gateshead is compared to other cities.  That's about half a mile west of the town centre and once you get over the hill on the horizon you're pretty much into countryside.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2014)

I've always been intrigued by that white door.  I'm assuming there's steps down to the yard, but it looks like it opens onto nothing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 22, 2014)

Hospital again today

Had a short walk along the canal beforehand


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

World's most mundane bus stop near Gildersome


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> World's most mundane bus stop



that's something of a challenge.

that one has a shelter.  and road markings.  and houses and trees near it.

i'm sure i know some that have less going on...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

True - there lots of very dull bus stops, but then they are meant to be utilitarian rather than attractive. 

But the one above looks cold and bleak.  I've no idea where Gildersome is - presumably West Yorkshire somewhere, but it looks very depressing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2014)

The one next to where I work has to be a contender too


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> True - there lots of very dull bus stops, but then they are meant to be utilitarian rather than attractive.



not necessarily.

we have thatched bus shelters down here in the south






(tbh i'm only aware of a few - this one is in Enham Alamein, near Andover, Hants)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not necessarily.
> 
> we have thatched bus shelters down here in the south
> 
> ...



That sort of shelter is _definitely_ the exception to the rule!    Most are basic functional shells.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

neonwilderness - That's definitely worse/better than mine. It's not a proper shelter so you can't complain that it's exposed in the same way you could if it was meant to be a shelter but the glass was missing, for example. The view is shockingly bland and there's nothing down the street.

Bravo!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> neonwilderness - That's definitely worse/better than mine. It's not a proper shelter so you can't complain that it's exposed in the same way you could if it was meant to be a shelter but the glass was missing, for example. The view is shockingly bland and there's nothing down the street.
> 
> Bravo!



You know what you need to do Fez909.  Start a thread on mundane bus stops.  Go on, you know it is the right thing to do. 

People could get extra points for having miserable looking people waiting for a bus in the picture.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> neonwilderness - That's definitely worse/better than mine. It's not a proper shelter so you can't complain that it's exposed in the same way you could if it was meant to be a shelter but the glass was missing, for example. The view is shockingly bland and there's nothing down the street.
> 
> Bravo!


Thankfully I only usually use it a couple of times a week.  I use the one on the other side every day at the moment and it's not much better, but at least I'm normally just getting off there so don't have to wait at it


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You know what you need to do Fez909.  Start a thread on mundane bus stops.  Go on, you know it is the right thing to do.
> 
> People could get extra points for having miserable looking people waiting for a bus in the picture.


There'd be a counter-thread in no time: "Stunning Bus Stops"

PT's image above would be a good starter for that


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

There was an article about bus stops on the BBC site recently. I think the North was well represented. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

Here we go: The beauty of the UK's loneliest bus stops - link

"Shaun the Sheep stop", N. Yorks Moors


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> There'd be a counter-thread in no time: "Stunning Bus Stops"
> 
> PT's image above would be a good starter for that



The stunning thread would be a very short thread indeed going by my experience.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Here we go: The beauty of the UK's loneliest bus stops - link
> 
> "Shaun the Sheep stop", N. Yorks Moors



Nice landscape for sure, but imagine waiting for a bus in the middle of winter.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

I've got to iron my work clothes in a bit and then get some more work done, so I expect to see the new thread when I get back.  

Perhaps call it 'ugly bus stops I have known and loved'


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 23, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Steps from The Side up to The Black Gate in Newcastle
> 
> Is there a local name for those steps , NW? Coz if there is one can all too easiliy imagine a line that goes something like "....





farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes.  Its just a bus.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice landscape for sure, but imagine waiting for a bus in the middle of winter.


I imagine it would be full of real sheep sheltering in the winter. You could get them to huddle around you, penguin style, and use their body heat/woolly coats


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've got to iron my work clothes in a bit and then get some more work done, so I expect to see the new thread when I get back.
> 
> Perhaps call it 'ugly bus stops I have known and loved'


It's yours for the taking!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's yours for the taking!



I'm busy, so its yours.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I imagine it would be full of real sheep sheltering in the winter. You could get them to huddle around you, penguin style, and use their body heat/woolly coats



And catch ticks.  And die of blood loss before you get off the moors.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm busy, so its yours.


I don't want it...and it was your idea


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And catch ticks.  And die of blood loss before you get off the moors.


In Soviet Yorkshire, tick catches you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> In Soviet Yorkshire, tick catches you



I remember having ticks when I was a kid, caught from the sheep on the farm we were staying at (our dog seemed to be the transmission vector).  It was like having haemorrhoids hanging off you in random places.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I don't want it...and it was your idea



But I don't have any pictures of bus stops, whereas you obviously do so are in a position to start a thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Is there a local name for those steps , NW? Coz if there is one can all too easiliy imagine a line that goes something like "....


I think these ones (there's a few sets round here) are called Dog Leap Stairs.  They get a mention in this Dire Straits song


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 24, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was like having haemorrhoids hanging off you in random places.



bleurgh!


----------



## moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> There'd be a counter-thread in no time: "Stunning Bus Stops"


We could never compete with the former soviet countries
http://herwigphoto.com/bs/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 2, 2014)

moose said:


> We could never compete with the former soviet countries
> http://herwigphoto.com/bs/



They're amazing bus stops.  Puts our very boring ones to shame.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They're amazing bus stops.  Puts our very boring ones to shame.


Stop lusting after Russian blokes!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 3, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Stop lusting after Russian blokes!



That is a Welsh bus stop actually!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 3, 2014)

A big fire at a recycling site off Regent Road in Salford. Apparently started last night and had been damped down in the early hours, but this was the plume of smoke over town this morning.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Frances Lengel - if you're up for a bike ride, I noticed from the train this morning that they are pulling down a tower block over by the old ICL Building just east of the city centre heading roughly towards the stadium. Might make for some good mundane pictures.





Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 48739 http://www.urban75.net/forums/attachments/sdc10053-jpg.39220/
> 
> 
> 
> e2a dunno if that's the proper way to do it but _Christ_ am knackekered.



FBM, I've just been re-reading this thread and fuck knows what I was thinking when I posted the above. All I was trying to convey was that I think I've already got pics of those flats (if, indeed, they're the ones you're talking about) - What I actually posted, however, comes across as an incredibly rude snub and for that I sincerely apologise. All I can say in my defence is (though I can't remember why), I was very tired at the time for some reason.

Anyway, those flats up near ICL will presumably be in a more advanced state of demolition/decomposition & also there finally seems to be something happening at Rodney court (the block on the corner of Oldham Rd/Butler St in Ancoats) so, if you can forgive my (unintentional honestly) rudeness and snubbery (is that a word? It is now), I'd be more than happy to go for a photo-gathering/bike ride type effort any time you've got a window in your diary.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> FBM, I've just been re-reading this thread and fuck knows what I was thinking when I posted the above. All I was trying to convey was that I think I've already got pics of those flats (if, indeed, they're the ones you're talking about) - What I actually posted, however, comes across as an incredibly rude snub and for that I sincerely apologise. All I can say in my defence is (though I can't remember why), I was very tired at the time for some reason.
> 
> Anyway, those flats up near ICL will presumably be in a more advanced state of demolition/decomposition & also there finally seems to be something happening at Rodney court (the block on the corner of Oldham Rd/Butler St in Ancoats) so, if you can forgive my (unintentional honestly) rudeness and snubbery (is that a word? It is now), I'd be more than happy to go for a photo-gathering/bike ride type effort any time you've got a window in your diary.



It didn't come across as a snub at all, so no need to apologise.  

I spotted the flats I mentioned yesterday from the train (good vantage point from the viaduct as it leaves Piccadilly), and they are skeletal now.  One has some of the lower floors roughly intact, but the central concrete core still sticking up above as if it is giving the sky the finger.  The other is not as demolished as that.  If I've got time this weekend I might bob over to have a look.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone who has read the book might like this...


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 7, 2014)

Most dispiriting pub garden ever....


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been a veggie for a long long time but this 'authentic old fashioned vegan stew'  made me remember how I used to cook. There were hairs on the bottoms of the carrots. Still a pleasing sort of place to find in the middle of Preston.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Most dispiriting pub garden ever....



i dispute that.

one pub in lincoln i used to go to announced they would be opening a 'beer garden'

it was just big enough for one of those white plastic square tables with 3 plastic chairs round it (the 4th side was taken up with the dustbins)


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i dispute that.
> 
> one pub in lincoln i used to go to announced they would be opening a 'beer garden'
> 
> it was just big enough for one of those white plastic square tables with 3 plastic chairs round it (the 4th side was taken up with the dustbins)


I've been to places like that. Bins in the beer 'garden' overflowing with nappies sticking out of the top in the sweltering summer heat.

Oh Stockport


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 8, 2014)

There definitely needs to be  thread on best and worst beer gardens...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> I have been a veggie for a long long time but this 'authentic old fashioned vegan stew'  made me remember how I used to cook. There were hairs on the bottoms of the carrots. Still a pleasing sort of place to find in the middle of Preston.



That looks rather bland, and reminds me a sandwich I ordered in a pub here in Manchester.  It was on the menu as roasted vegetable Panini, so I not unreasonably expected the usual roasted peppers, courgette, onion and the like.  When it arrived I discovered, to my disappointment, that it was boiled carrot and cauliflower.  Clearly leftovers from the meat and two veg pub dinners they did.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That looks rather bland, and reminds me a sandwich I ordered in a pub here in Manchester.  It was on the menu as roasted vegetable Panini, so I not unreasonably expected the usual roasted peppers, courgette, onion and the like.  When it arrived I discovered, to my disappointment, that it was boiled carrot and cauliflower.  Clearly leftovers from the meat and two veg pub dinners they did.


The veggie 'alternative' in a pub in Devon was still paying 10.99 for the Sunday Roast but having no gravy and 'extra carrot instead of the meat'. Went home.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

Went on a wander for a few miles round town today and these are just random pictures from my day.

A mundane bus stop.  If you're bored stood at this bus stop you can obtain certain 'personal services' very easily.

Fez909 - look!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

A delightful riverside scene.  I can just picture having a jolly picnic by the river in summer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

Nature trying its best to eat the railway bridge.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

For our Welsh brethren, a golden dragon type thing on the front of the Midland Hotel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

Another shot of the old London Road Fire Station, still not used for any sensible purpose due to the owners letting it go to wrack and ruin.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

An old painted street sign.  I've posted the modern version of this on the opposite side of the road, but didn't notice this nicer one.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

Handjob Alley, aka Temperance Street.  This is the well known google street view image which caught the prostitute giving her punter a wank just by that lampost.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

A lost cow.  Poor little thing. 

Edit - I've just noticed that the Lloyds Bank building over the road is very white.  They did have lots of scaffolding round it for ages so they must have cleaned all the stonework.  It looks very different!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

The Piccadilly Rats, but not in Piccadilly this time.  They've upped their game with monkey costumes, and two strange men doing their thing.  The older bloke with the rat was funny - got some great video of him dancing _really_ badly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

This company seems to cracked it, and has the very source of life itself!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2014)

I love this thread. It's like looking going for a short walk.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> For our Welsh brethren, a golden dragon type thing on the front of the Midland Hotel.



it's a wyvern - the midland railway had a wyvern as part of its coat of arms


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's a wyvern - the midland railway had a wyvern as part of its coat of arms



Thanks - that is quite interesting.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you're bored stood at this bus stop you can obtain certain 'personal services' very easily.
> 
> Fez909 - look!



What you saying, like?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> What you saying, like?



An unfortunate editing juxtaposition!  

It is true that the bus stop in question is in a red light area, but I wasn't suggesting that you avail yourself of such services, but rather just admire the mundanity of the bus stop itself.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2014)

It's just round the corner from Piccadilly station if you're interested though.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 8, 2014)

Morecambe. View from the Midland last Monday.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's just round the corner from Piccadilly station if you're interested though.


Thanks. 

I'll be over when I've been paid


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll be over when I've been paid


Looking at the women working the area I don't think you'd want to.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

More mundane bus stops, I use the one on the right most mornings on my way to work


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Gateshead Riverside Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

With excellent views of the river


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

and some rubbish


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Eventually you get to the river


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Metro Arena


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

End of King Edward VII railway bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Tyneside signal box.  My dad used to work in here occasionally, apparently it's full of fish tanks and mood lighting to keep the signallers relaxed


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Station Hotel, the station closed in the early 80s when the Metro was


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

The Central


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

St Mary's Church


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Steps up to the Tyne Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Tyne Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Swing Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Castle Stairs


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

A shop halfway up


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Through the city walls


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

More stairs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



That's one thing that Newcastle is pretty unique for in this country - tall bridges.  Not many other cities have similar ones, apart from Bristol perhaps.  London's bridges are crap in comparison too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

The Black Gate


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

The Side


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> A shop halfway up



That's a stupid name for a shop!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the police were telling off the Ferrari driver for going doing a restricted street


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> More stairs



Shamefully, being from the NE as I am, I didn't know Newcastle had a castle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

Swan House





That's it for today.  I was going to do a bit more, but I spotted a bus going towards home which was a bit too tempting


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



A subway for very short people?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's one thing that Newcastle is pretty unique for in this country - tall bridges.  Not many other cities have similar ones, apart from Bristol perhaps.  London's bridges are crap in comparison too.


Seven within about a mile 



farmerbarleymow said:


> Shamefully, being from the NE as I am, I didn't know Newcastle had a castle.


The clue is in the name 

There's only the Keep and the Black Gate left now.  Someone had the great idea of building a railway through the rest of it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Seven within about a mile
> 
> 
> The clue is in the name
> ...



We've got many more bridges over waterways here in Manchester given the number of rivers and canals that run through it, but the topography is much flatter than Newcastle so they're usually not as tall. Have they got canals in Newcastle by the way?

As for Newcastle and its castle - I have no idea why it didn't occur to me that it might have a castle.  I knew logically that the name meant that, but never seeing (or hearing about one) I thought if there was one it must have been long gone by now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

The centres of Newcastle and Gateshead are quite high up compared to the river, hence the tall bridges (apart from the Swing and Millennium ones). No canals, but there is the Ouseburn. It's a tidal river, but when the area was developed a barrage was built to keep the water in at low tide. 







The castle isn't really that big a feature of the city. There's still a few bits of wall and stuff to see though, so that's an idea for another trip


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

That got me wondering - I can't think of any canals in the NE. I wonder if it's because if history, topography or something else? Perhaps we didn't hear about this newfangled invention until it was too late and the Navvies had all gone home.


----------



## krink (Mar 9, 2014)

i don't get about much and i only have a basic digital camera but i thought i might join in with a few pics of mundane sunderland.






back of the indoor market


----------



## krink (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That got me wondering - I can't think of any canals in the NE. I wonder if it's because if history, topography or something else? Perhaps we didn't hear about this newfangled invention until it was too late and the Navvies had all gone home.


I think the Leeds - Liverpool is the furthest North, until you get to Scotland?  Maybe the rail network had everything covered up here?



krink said:


> i don't get about much and i only have a basic digital camera but i thought i might join in with a few pics of mundane sunderland.


There is plenty of choice


----------



## krink (Mar 9, 2014)

inside the market, at the back is the chippy where i get my dinner when i work in town.






this doorway is where i eat normally..


----------



## krink (Mar 9, 2014)

once a busy road now a very quiet backstreet


----------



## krink (Mar 9, 2014)

i've got more but me internet is playing up so i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I think the Leeds - Liverpool is the furthest North, until you get to Scotland?  Maybe the rail network had everything covered up here?
> 
> <snip>



Who needs poncey canals when you've got trains! 

Maybe it is linked to not only topography but also the fact that passenger railways were invented in the NE that we didn't bother with canals? Presumably we just didn't need them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

krink said:


> i've got more but me internet is playing up so i'll try again tomorrow


Good stuff - been a few years since I've been up Sunderland way.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Alkrington Green, off Rochdale rd, Middleton.

Rochdale rd from Alkrington Green.

Rochdale Rd again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Crossing repairs in Alkrington


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Hall Drive, Alkrington.

Roundabout on Hall Drive.

Crap tag on a substation on Hall Drive


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Polefield Rd, Blackley. Blackley's millionairres row.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Shop on Ringley St/Ventnor St, Harpurhey.

Same shop from Ventnor St.

Off Fernclough Rd, Harpurhey.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Temporary pigeon loft, Collyhurst.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Off Corporation St

Ducie Bridge & the CIS.

Dutton Hotel Park St, off Cheetham Hill Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

River & arches from Cheetham Hill Rd


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

The Milan, Rochdale Rd, Collyhurst


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Daffodils out in Queens park, Collyhurst.

Queens Park again


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Ben Brierley woz ere

http://www.johncassidy.org.uk/brierley.html

 Apparently looked like this.



> Of all Cassidy's major works, this one has perhaps suffered the greatest humiliation. Created over the few weeks from February to April 1898 from a five-ton block of white Portland stone, a material which the statue's sponsors apparently thought (mistakenly, as it turned out) would be immune to the polluted atmosphere of Manchester, it was unveiled by George Milner on 30 April 1898. It was approximately 2.36 metres high, and stood on a pedestal 2.44 metres high.
> 
> Brierley had died in 1896, and Cassidy, who had met him only once, had to work from photographs. It was generally agreed, however, that the statue was an excellent likeness, and featured the man in characteristic pose in the act of giving one of his public recitals of dialect poetry. The cost of £350 was raised by a committee chaired by George Milner, the president of the Manchester Literary Club, and there were many small donations from the working people who had seen him as their literary hero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

Last one of Queens Park


----------



## krink (Mar 12, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 50027River & arches from Cheetham Hill Rd



can you get inside the arches?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't know, not that I know of. They'll probably be a way though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 13, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> I don't know, not that I know of. They'll probably be a way though.


Swimming across the river is the obvious way. Go on Frances Lengel - do it for the thread. DO IT!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 13, 2014)

A misty morning here in town.


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

the tower is one of three in the city centre. my mam and dad live in this one.


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

another tower and in the foreground part of a clearing process for a new square.


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

some pictures where they're taking down the leisure centre. there was a big campaign to save it which was ignored by the council who thought they'd run it down and cash in on the land. then the big financial meltdown happened so it sat empty for a couple of years and now they've started the demolition but do not have any buyers for the land.


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

this is where the new square is going to be


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

high street west


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

60s modernist clock and seagull


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

high street west turning into high street east from the building with the clock.


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

was woolies then primark now empty for ages


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

lovely building occupied by wilkos


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2014)

krink said:


> some pictures where they're taking down the leisure centre.


I didn't realised this was closed now, used to use it as a shortcut between town and Chester Road when I was at uni.  I did a bit of Seaburn/Sunderland last year, but didn't get round there - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/mundane-pictures-of-the-north.311170/page-103#post-12437280


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 14, 2014)

Great stuff there krink


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2014)

krink said:


> some pictures where they're taking down the leisure centre. there was a big campaign to save it which was ignored by the council who thought they'd run it down and cash in on the land. then the big financial meltdown happened so it sat empty for a couple of years and now they've started the demolition but do not have any buyers for the land.


I remember going there as it was the only one nearby with slides and a wave machine. I remember there was a public walkway through part of the building fairly high up, with windows or glass walls so people could see into the swimming pool. I remember reading that it was used by pervs to letch at people (and possibly especially the kids) in the pool below.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2014)

some 1950s sunderland 



(main focus is the buses, but there's some of the town centre as well)

chunks of a much longer film here


----------



## krink (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 16, 2014)

these are some of the vents for the railway line underneath. can imagine they were fun to watch in the steam age.
* these are modern replacements for the original ones


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 20, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


>



did she see you coming?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 20, 2014)

krink said:


> did she see you coming?


I could have got such an awesome closeup if I wasn't so nervous and had a proper actual phone!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Blaydon


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

The Meat Market


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Bus Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Not mine


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Newcastle Clayton Street


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Queens Lane Stairs - The ones in Get Carter after he jumps off the bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Write the best, fuck the rest


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

What


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Swing Bridge from the city walls


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

The back of The Bridge Hotel - a decent real ale pub


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Well


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

High Level Bridge and the front of the Bridge Hotel


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Railway and Castle Keep


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Bottom of Queens Lane stairs


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Under the Swing Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Tyne Bridge and Sage


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Some old bus outside the Guildhall


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Quayside


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Sage


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

The ubiquitous Greggs, one of about fourteen in the city centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

More photographers


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Millennium Bridge.  Apparently it was stuck in the tilted position at the weekend, but looks like it's been fixed


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Baltic


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

There's five bridges (just) visible here


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Outdoor gym


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

There are a couple of these car parks dotted around.  I never use them though as they're always on waste ground and I've convinced myself they're some sort of scam


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Gateshead


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm not sure what the numbers are for


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

The Cycle Hub and Free Trade Inn (another decent pub)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Ouseburn barrage and Tyne Bar (also decent)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

R. Steenberg & Son Ltd


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Sewage pumping station


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

The end of the footpath along the riverside


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

I realised I'd walked into a dead end, luckily there was a gap in the fence so didn't need to walk all the way back to the bike place


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

The remains of something or other


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

British Engines


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

BEL Valves


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

St Peters Basin


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

Last one for today


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2014)

Top mundane-nes neonwilderness


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Sewage pumping station



Did it smell?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

I need to get out again with the camera - been too busy lately.  Got a weeks leave booked next month or so so should be able to cover some new mundane ground in Greater Manchester.  Trafford Park maybe - lots of boring scenes there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

In the meantime, I've dug through some of the random pictures I've taken when out and about recently.

Not sure whether these count as the North, as they're in Derbyshire/South Yorkshire, but never mind.  This was some boring flats by Dore Station.







It was a very delayed journey due to scrotes nicking signal cables, and then a broken down train in front of us.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

The next few are either somewhere around Chesterfield or Sheffield I think - I can't remember exactly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did it smell?


No, if I hadn't seen the sign I wouldn't have known what it was


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

Definitely Chesterfield, with it's famous twisty spire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

More South Yorkshire/Derbyshire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

Some more from the train - these are all in Derbyshire looking at the Dark Peak from the Edale and Hope Valleys.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

And one on the way back to Manchester, this time looking towards the White Peak - this is the start of the Mam Tor Ridge, before the train goes under the hill through the Cowburn Tunnel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

Back to more boring climes.  This is Crumpsall in North Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

And a nice old primary school just round the corner.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

Crumpsall tram station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

And a strangely large pub.  Especially for Smoggies.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2014)

And this could be in a pretty country village somewhere, with old maids riding their bike to evensong.  But no, it is in Crumpsall, just round the corner from the hospital.  So people are wheezing past it on mobility scooters instead - and almost certainly not going to church.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And this could be in a pretty country village somewhere, with old maids riding their bike to evensong.  But no, it is in Crumpsall, just round the corner from the hospital.  So people are wheezing past it on mobility scooters instead - and almost certainly not going to church.


I don't know Crumpsall but I used to live in Higher Crumpsall. Next door to Soloman King who used to rehearse by singing to himself in his living room mirror


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

A few from today


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

The remains of Chandless Estate, soon to be demolished


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

CCTV


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

The remains of St Cuthberts Village


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

Brett Oils


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

A damaged section of the riverside path.  The council are making more cutbacks, so I wonder how long this will remain as it is.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

King Edward VII Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)

Daffodils


----------



## longdog (Mar 25, 2014)

Random mundane dole office (rear of).




Random but not mundane paving slab. I have no idea either.




Hull's gay village.




Random mundane urbanite being interviewed by the televisions.


----------



## krink (Mar 25, 2014)

is the random thing on the pavement an elephant holding an apple? is it maybe a rude joke or something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 26, 2014)

There's a few old mundane photos here:
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/life...head-high-street-6874809#.UzLURj5tqwI.twitter


----------



## The Boy (Mar 30, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Brett Oils





neonwilderness said:


>



I might be getting confused, but pretty certain both those tags are up on walls in Edinburgh.  Will keep an eye out for them and post them up here if I find them.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2014)

The Boy said:


> I might be getting confused, but pretty certain both those tags are up on walls in Edinburgh.  Will keep an eye out for them and post them up here if I find them.


Maybe someone has been on a day trip


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 30, 2014)

The Boy said:


> I might be getting confused, but pretty certain both those tags are up on walls in Edinburgh.  Will keep an eye out for them and post them up here if I find them.



You will have done

http://www.flickr.com/photos/119070...qMj2-kzS1Xp-m3qQDi-w9H7D-atmoE3-68wte8-cJ74Lh


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 30, 2014)

The Boy said:


> I might be getting confused, but pretty certain both those tags are up on walls in Edinburgh.  Will keep an eye out for them and post them up here if I find them.



I'd read them as being a commentary on current events.  NSA for the National Security Agency, and Winston for Winston Smith of 1984.

But it could also just be random graffiti and I'm just reading too much into it.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 30, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> You will have done
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/119070...qMj2-kzS1Xp-m3qQDi-w9H7D-atmoE3-68wte8-cJ74Lh



I fucking knew it!!  Gonna have to out and find some of them in the flesh though.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 30, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd read them as being a commentary on current events.  NSA for the National Security Agency, and Winston for Winston Smith of 1984.
> 
> But it could also just be random graffiti and I'm just reading too much into it.



Funnily enough, I always made the NSA connection too


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 30, 2014)

The grim grim North.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 30, 2014)

I call this 'the creepy shop'.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 30, 2014)

Morecambe is so lovely from this distance. Tried to get the snow capped peaks from Lake District in...


----------



## killer b (Mar 30, 2014)

where is the creepy shop CF?! it looks incredible...


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 30, 2014)

killer b said:


> where is the creepy shop CF?! it looks incredible...


Up near the Gregson in Lancaster. The creepy thing is the amount the dolls in the window display move. I took this pic a few days ago. Yesterday when accidentally popping to the Greggie, there was one of those 'only gay in the village' Andy dolls 'popular' a few years ago against the wall next to the Victorian doll in mourning and a faded Ipsy Dipsy. Maybe a reference to same sex marriages on the sly?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2014)

Fog on the Tyne tonight, you could hear Gazza singing in the distance 




Camera Roll-618 by -ca2cal-


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Fog on the Tyne tonight, you could hear Gazza singing in the distance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You complete twat!  I've got that bloody awful song going round in my head now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The remains of St Cuthberts Village


This is the original 'village' before the surrounding blocks were knocked down


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> This is the original 'village' before the surrounding blocks were knocked down



Straight out of the USSR. Leeds Uni always reminded me this too - more grim concrete than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Straight out of the USSR. Leeds Uni always reminded me this too - more grim concrete than you can shake a stick at.


My favourite building is the Roger Stevens Building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> My favourite building is the Roger Stevens Building.View attachment 51468



I loved that building too - and actually the whole concrete part of the uni was great.  It was all coherent design-wise, and sort of worked well. 

One of my departments (I did a dual degree) was Earth Sciences.  The other was geography which was in a weird little building in the older part of the campus.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 2, 2014)

Not my image


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 2, 2014)

This bit alway reminded me of a computer game or horror film - something like Half Life or 28 Days Later. There was never anyone around this bit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> This bit alway reminded me of a computer game or horror film - something like Half Life or 28 Days Later. There was never anyone around this bit



Computer department to the left, dentistry in the middle, and medical school on the right if memory serves and I am looking at the right angle.  Some scenes from Clockwork Orange was filmed there I think.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 2, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Computer department to the left, dentistry in the middle, and medical school on the right if memory serves.


Not quite. Think you've got your left and right mixed up. Or maybe I have, as I studied both medical and computing so I had to visit both sides


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I loved that building too - and actually the whole concrete part of the uni was great.  It was all coherent design-wise, and sort of worked well.
> 
> One of my departments (I did a dual degree) was Earth Sciences.  The other was geography which was in a weird little building in the older part of the campus.


I used to walk through all that on the way to The Fav for years. It reminds me of Logan's Run


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I used to walk through all that on the way to The Fav for years. It reminds me of Logan's Run



The Fav!  Fond memories of that place.  I remember fancying a lad for ages but never hitting off with him who was a friend when we went there.  I think we might have done years later, but it certainly unrequited during my relatively dry uni years. 

Fuck, this makes me feel old.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Not quite. Think you've got your left and right mixed up. Or maybe I have, as I studied both medical and computing so I had to visit both sides



As I remember it, and remember this was 25 years ago, you had the Eddie Boyle, the steps down to the barren square.  Then, standing at the bottom of the steps, you had Earth Sciences on your right on the long bit of the square, some random department on the right hand side of the square, medical school thing on the other side, then an alcove leading to the dental hospital, computing science on the left, and the Roger Stevens building right ahead of you.  All connected by the famed Red Route (or Level 10).


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2014)

When I went to the Fav regularly, the security were all Olympic swimmers with 'insecurity' t-shirts.
I stole a lot of drinks off students in that pub and never got caught.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 2, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> As I remember it, and remember this was 25 years ago, you had the Eddie Boyle, the steps down to the barren square.  Then, standing at the bottom of the steps, you had Earth Sciences on your right on the long bit of the square, some random department on the right hand side of the square, medical school thing on the other side, then an alcove leading to the dental hospital, computing science on the left, and the Roger Stevens building right ahead of you.  All connected by the famed Red Route (or Level 10).


Apparently you're right, which is weird, as I just checked the map of the Uni and I had the orientation wrong in my head. I did all of my computer stuff in what is labelled the maths department, and my medical stuff in the Irene Manter building which is labelled biological sciences.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Apparently you're right, which is weird, as I just checked the map of the Uni and I had the orientation wrong in my head. I did all of my computer stuff in what is labelled the maths department, and my medical stuff in the Irene Manter building which is labelled biological sciences.



I'm reassured that my 40-something brain still functions, at least to some degree given my terrible memory.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

But lets be honest, that part of the campus was fucking grim on a wet and windy February morning.  It certainly didn't look nice sodden with rain. And when you had a killer hangover as well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Not my image



Looking at that now, it is a very clever design.  Tiers of lecture theatres wrapped around central core, maximising the use of space.  I remember the biggest lecture theatres were in the centre of the building, and the smaller ones around the exterior, as you can see in this picture.  

Not as nice and comfy as the arts lecture theatres though.  I had to do Economics as a subsid subject (not out of choice) and the lecture theatre in the building on your left as you walk through the gateway to the left of the Parky Building was like a cinema.  Dead comfy red seats, and I fell asleep on many occasions. Mainly due to Economics being fucking boring and the effects of drinking too much. 

ETA - the only lecture I remember is a geology one where the lecturer was a world expert in his field.  The subject of the lecture was carbonaceous chondrites meteorites.  I guess the lecturer is now dead, but he was a great speaker who had a passion for his subject. 

It was people like that at uni which inspired me, and fuelled my life-long passion for geology.  I got one of the lecturers to date a beautiful large pebble my dad found in NW Scotland as a Scourian Gneiss, over 2 billion years old.  I've still got one of them now, and treasure it for sentimental reasons. I'll be forever grateful to the wonderful staff there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

I've just remembered having a very weird dream about being on the roof of the Roger Stevens Building. And I used to have regular flying dreams about that part of the campus.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 5, 2014)

Funny thing is they recently wanted to install swipe cards to monitor attendance but that would mean having one on every door of those lecture theatres, which was slightly over budget


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Funny thing is they recently wanted to install swipe cards to monitor attendance but that would mean having one on every door of those lecture theatres, which was slightly over budget



Not to mention the inevitable problem of people forgetting to bring the cards with them, and losing them.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 5, 2014)

Or people giving their classmates a card whilst they stay in bed


----------



## The Boy (Apr 5, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Or people giving their classmates a card whilst they stay in bed



This.  When I was a student we regularly used to sign the attendance sheet on each other's behalf.  Back when a sheet of paper was cutting edge.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 5, 2014)

In our department we still use paper registers. We're meant to log absences but it's a waste of time when tutors don't even pick them up to take to lectures.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yarm from the train (large file size)



Spoiler: Drive by


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thornaby station











Apologies for the weird lighting effect - I don't think it was Teesside to blame for once. I've accidentally changed a setting on my camera and I don't know how to get it off


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

Up to Middlesbrough station






And the view the other way


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking East with the 'femidom' just visible in the distance.






The Transporter looking like a Star Wars prop


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

They've finally built some stuff at 'Middlehaven' after literally decades of promising regeneration around this area. The old clock tower visible in the distance was the original town hall. Barely anything exists in this part of town now. "Over the border", as it's known, has the lowest life expectancy in England  I guess it's a good thing it's so sparsely populated, then.






Looking West towards Darlo


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have never seen this path before. Apparently it goes to a carpark 






No pot of gold at the end. Just more empty streets.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

The car park was lovely






Not much else to photo here so headed back


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking smoggy in smogland






The picture above was taken from this bridge, which is on the platform.






It's quite pretty, eh?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

The inside of the station. Boring.






Missed my direct train, so had to go to Darlington. I hate Darlington train station  Grim, grim, grim. The aproach to the station looks a lot better in this pic than it did in person. 






Darlington Hippodrome


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2014)

My bus home from work tonight was a double decker, so I got a few slightly different snaps of the mundaneness


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

A few from a quick all along to Toolstation earlier this evening.

Some sort of generator thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

A new pub on the industrial estate.  I haven't checked the distances, but it's quite possibly my 'local' now


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Stotties!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Disused office


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

The River Team and a bin full of rubbish


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Fisherman's Pie


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Footbridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Bus stop.  I don't think any busses come along this way any more, they all use the main road through the estate


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Monster Munchies


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

This sort of shows the valley.  The river is behind me and the higher parts of Gateshead can be seen in the distance.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

A lorry on a lorry


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2014)

I see your 





neonwilderness said:


> Monster Munchies



and raise you


----------



## blairsh (Apr 11, 2014)

on my phone so soz if its sideways or sumat


----------



## longdog (Apr 12, 2014)

Two shots from the third floor of the Hull dole office.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2014)

Short break in Dumfries and Carlisle yesterday/today.  And I forgot my camera .

Managed a handful of snaps with my gf's smartphone though.  

First up, we have a herd of sheep on Lockerbie high street.  Not far from these there is the greatest betting office in the known universe - like stepping through  a timewarp to a world of twenty or thirty years ago.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2014)

This is in Carlisle. Iirc it's Long Lane, near-ish to the castle and museum. It's a lane that is long.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2014)

Window display at a vintage book shop in Carlisle.  Not sure if it's readable, but the bus is called 'The Mancunian'.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2014)

Not really mundane, but Carlisle castle is very...castle-y.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2014)

Rubbish shot that doesn't capture the scale of the mundane here.  Some sort of office bollocks largely surrounded by lovely terraced housing, some of which was in the process of being demolished, possible to make way for a weekend spa.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2014)

BBC Radio Cumbria:  not very big.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 12, 2014)

Shot taken from the ramparts of Carlisle Castle.  GF took this one so apols for the shit photo.  This thing was a monstrosity, and it stood out like a sore thumb, even in a stretch of the city with a lot of busy roads and car-centric town planning.  I should have a better shot of it that we took from ground level when we were stood near it.  Think it's the police station as it happens.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Fisherman's Pie


Brilliant


----------



## The Boy (Apr 13, 2014)

A few more.  

Branches in  London, Paris and New York  Harrogate, Torquay, Tunbridge Wells and Wilmslow.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 13, 2014)

An old railway sign mounted on the wall in the underpass between Tullie House and Carlisle Castle.  The advice is possibly as relevant as it has ever been.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 13, 2014)

I *think* this is the big square monstrosity posted earlier.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 13, 2014)

Some frankly lovely terraced houses.  There were loads of buildings around this part of town with the whole two-tone brick thing going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2014)

A sunny day out in Meanwood Park, Leeds


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 16, 2014)

Where I work, looking well nice today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't think I posted this one from Dunston Staithes the other night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Just off to Bolton Abbey, Valley Of Desolation, The Stride. Will try and take a few crappysnaps on my camphone


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Lamb!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Lambs!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

A waterfall in The Valley Of Desolation:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Fell heather:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Barden Fell:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

We found a few of these scattered about:



They look like lidded litter trays but we think they might be grouse feeders. 
Though I like Clair De Lune 's suggestion that it's a dark room for shrews


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Cos we saw quite a few grouse (grice?)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Further up Barden Fell:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

On top:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Simon's Seat:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Dad vs Cairn:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Wharfedale isn't so bleak:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Bleak northern farming equipment:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Doomed bullocks:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Barden Bridge:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Spooky lamb on concrete:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2014)

Cracking pics Orang Utan. Am enjoying them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

The Strid:









No one has ever survived falling in, so it's been listed in some crappy clickbait Buzzfeed type list as One Of The Most Dangerous Places In The World.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Then I found some strange things in the wood, but that might be for another thread...


----------



## The Boy (Apr 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Simon's Seat:



For a second I thought this was an injured person crawling along the ground.  Was a bit worried we were being invited to point and laugh...[/QUOTE]


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## _angel_ (Apr 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Where I work, looking well nice today.



Is that that square in Leeds where all the solicitors are? (Park Row?)


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2014)

Where's that _angel_ ?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Where's that _angel_ ?


c'mon look at the top piccie!!

btw swarthy and dara were also at bolton abbey recently, could have bumped into you


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2014)

That could be anywhere in Yorkshire!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 18, 2014)

It's blatantly the Cow and Calf Rocks at Ilkley!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> It's blatantly the Cow and Calf Rocks at Ilkley!


We never really went there very much. We usuall went further afield or to the rocks of the Chevin.
My favourite place for rock clambering was Brimham Rocks though.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> We never really went there very much. We usuall went further afield or to the rocks of the Chevin.
> My favourite place for rock clambering was Brimham Rocks though.


It's easy to get to Ilkley from a non car perspective. I've only been to Brimham Rocks once, and that's when a friend with a car took me.

Likewise Otley is a bit of a pain for the non car driver.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> It's easy to get to Ilkley from a non car perspective. I've only been to Brimham Rocks once, and that's when a friend with a car took me.
> 
> Likewise Otley is a bit of a pain for the non car driver.


Ah, I guess


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 18, 2014)

boroughbridge


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 18, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Is that that square in Leeds where all the solicitors are? (Park Row?)


No, it's Queen Square, near where Viva Cuba used to be (and there's now a Thai place). Park Square is one of the first pictures I posted on this thread though, so check out page 1 for more sunny Leeds square goodness


----------



## Shirl (Apr 18, 2014)

not a proper photo but I like It


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> We never really went there very much. We usuall went further afield or to the rocks of the Chevin.
> My favourite place for rock clambering was Brimham Rocks though.



Brimham Rocks is ace - fond memories of there as a kid.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 19, 2014)

A not-very-mundane photo I've just found on Twitter:






Alfred Gelder Street in Hull on Tuesday evening, during filming for Girls' Night Out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 19, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> A not-very-mundane photo I've just found on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The road markings look a bit incongruous for VE Day. I guess they'll edit them out digitally after filming.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 19, 2014)

Apologies for another Twitter pic rather than one of my own, but I can't resist posting this:






Looking east across Hull Marina, the former Humber Dock.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 19, 2014)

That's a great picture with lovely lighting.  Must have waited ages for the weather to be so still.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 19, 2014)

Cross-posted from a transport anorak thread, a pic I took this afternoon:






Heritage bus on Brook Street, running a shuttle service from the station to the Edwardian Easter event at the Streetlife Museum.  There seemed to be a lot of tourists in town today, walking around clutching maps and heading for the Old Town.  That's not something often seen in Hull up to now, but what with the City of Culture announcement and other things the city has had a lot of favourable publicity recently, and visitor numbers are apparently rising.  Good.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Cross-posted from a transport anorak thread, a pic I took this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





More about that bus here.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 19, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> More about that bus here.



I posted that very link in the RM thread ... along with a comment on how bloody uncomfortable it was to ride on!  I enjoyed it, though, as did the crew, although I suspect the driver's biceps will have grown a fair bit during the course of the day, especially whilst trying to turn it round whilst backing out of the bus station!


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi folks, been watching this thread for ages.  Now I'm back in the North, I want to contribute.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm trying to work out where your pictures are of, as some look familiar.  Looks like a mill town as it is quite hilly - a couple of the pictures look a bit like Bradford.  Or it could be somewhere completely different!


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 20, 2014)

Bradford.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Bradford.



Thanks.  A fair few years since I've been in that neck of the woods.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, it's new to me.  Expect a large number of rubbish pics in the near future


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Well, it's new to me.  Expect a large number of rubbish pics in the near future



Good stuff - Bradford is one of the places we've not had much coverage of on the thread so far, so the more the merrier.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Then I found some strange things in the wood, but that might be for another thread...



 what did you find in the woods?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> what did you find in the woods?


See my thread about walking!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> what did you find in the woods?



A wicker rabbit wearing crotchless dungarees and gesturing for people to suck it off.  The rabbit gesturing, not OU.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Then I found some strange things in the wood, but that might be for another thread...



No tell it here. Nothing more mundane and northern than strange things in the woods.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> No tell it here. Nothing more mundane and northern than strange things in the woods.


OK. I kind of told a silly story about it on Twitter, so I guess I can do it here too.
Hang on...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

I found this strange artifact in the Strid Woods:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Then I found this one:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Then I found another one:


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I found this strange artifact in the Strid Woods:


It's like a Yorkshire version of True Detective.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Soon enough, I encountered The Evil Rabbits


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Meet Betsy. She led me to the others.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Bobbie


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Bonnie


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Billie was particularly sinister


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Bella put the willies up me too:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Betty whispered some menacing things at me:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

And Bertie was the most sarcastic rabbit I've ever met


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

I thought Borris was the most chilling of all


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

But that was before I was thrown to the ground by the evil rabbits and looked up to encounter their ringleader, THE WICKER WABBIT:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

He made me do unspeakable things.
Then I was forced to march through this eery arch, deeper into the woods:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It's like a Yorkshire version of True Detective.


How right you are, I was marched past these, as the rabbits chanted catchy folk songs about shagging and death:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

This is where I'm staying now. Some strange spell is keeping me from leaving:


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> How right you are, I was marched past these, as the rabbits chanted catchy folk songs about shagging and death:


Watch out for the spaghetti man with green ears!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

There's a lot of hammering going on outside. The wood creatures seem to be constructing something like this:



They've started singing again. I'm scared.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry everyone.
I have just spent a week in the company of small children. My silliness has been magnified.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry everyone.
> I have just spent a week in the company of small children. My silliness has been magnified.


Did you see Christopher Lee around anywhere?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you see Christopher Lee around anywhere?


There is a tall thing figure dancing in a clearing. Perhaps that is him.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 21, 2014)

Bertie is truly fucking terrifying by the way.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 25, 2014)

Spotted this in Gateshead earlier while heading to a gig.  Not far from the Sage where Farage was speaking on Wednesday.




Camera Roll-10 by ca2cal, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)

Skip


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2014)

at evil bunnies


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>


So that's where I left her. She was a bit of a let-down though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)

Fishing


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)

Teams Cycle Path


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)

Handy travel information under the bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)

I assume this was probably originally a railway line


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2014)

Gasometer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 27, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



You should have drawn a chalk outline round the body to help the police.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2014)

Kinder Scout, this morning from Edale with obligatory low cloud to get people lost on the plateau.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Kinder Scout, this morning from Edale with obligatory low cloud to get people lost on the plateau.


I once left a message written in stones to passing urbanites on Kinder Scout, after posting about the trespass on the boards 12 years ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I once left a message written in stones to passing urbanites on Kinder Scout, after posting about the trespass on the boards 12 years ago.


In all the times I've been up there I've never seen that unfortunately, but admittedly I've not covered the whole 10 square miles of the plateau.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> In all the times I've been up there I've never seen that unfortunately, but admittedly I've not covered the whole 10 square miles of the plateau.


Pebbles laid out to read "U75 DLR". Probably scattered long ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Pebbles laid out to read "U75 DLR". Probably scattered long ago.


I'll watch out for it next time I'm there.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

The Polish Club I used to go to as a child.
Oldham.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

Near Lancaster Uni


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

And again


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

Lancaster centre


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

...again


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

Local pool.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

Graffiti, Morecambe.

Cheeky twats!


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 29, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> The Polish Club I used to go to as a child.
> Oldham.


It doesn't look very shiny to me!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

Morecambe, Bay, Polo tower on the left.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

Fishergate, Preston.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

...and again, this time featuring the U.K.'s first ever KFC!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It doesn't look very shiny to me!


I was thinking the same thing! A club dedicated to the wonders of polish sounds quite odd. I bet the club anthem was the Mr Sheen jingle.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

Polish, not polish!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I assume this was probably originally a railway line


Just found this photo on a local history group on Facebook showing the path/line on the right. 

I was stood under the bridge looking towards the bottom of the photo, I think the gasometer in the other post is the bottom one.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Turf lane, Chadderton.

 Flats on Denton Lane & Raven Mill, Chad.

 Hartford Mill.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Shop on Robinson St with an old Lyons Maid sign on the door.

Other side of Hartford Mill.

Jammy Lane.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Mill outbuilding


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

More millingtons 

 Hartford works in the middle with futuristic housing in front of it, Oldham civic on the left & Rowntree house to the right.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

The pipes, the pipes. Back of the recycling centre, Chad.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Flats on Middleton Rd.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Moravian school, Westwood.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Oh yes Julian, do let's.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

The Abbey.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Flats on a little estate somewhere off Joshua Lane, Chad/Middleton.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Cottages off Joshua lane


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Canal bridge


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Canal


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

Side of Lees's brewery.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 2, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 53192 Your guess is as good as mine.



Its possibly to signify that the railbed above isn't used, hence redundant.  So if there is a bridge strike they know that the rail line doesn't need to be shut.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 2, 2014)

Good pictures of mills by the way, Frances Lengel.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Gasometer


I love this


----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (May 2, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its possibly to signify that the railbed above isn't used, hence redundant.  So if there is a bridge strike they know that the rail line doesn't need to be shut.



It can't be that coz a tram went over while I was there.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2014)

This place is amazing but as it's in the North, no-one knows about it. It's the great rock of Four Stones and has centuries of graffiti carved into the rock, some really old steps carved into the rock that you can see and some even more ancient ones on the other side. Amazing views too.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2014)

On the top...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> It can't be that coz a tram went over while I was there.



A tram isn't a train though.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A tram isn't a train though.



I'm scuppered in the face of your inescapable logic sir.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 3, 2014)

Only a couple today...

 Corporation Boulevard, Royton.
It's not really called that but it should be.

 Who'd 'ave 'em?

 Con Club - Seen better days.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 3, 2014)

Royton baths - Note the contrast between the muscular, well intentioned paternalism of the top bit vs the plasticy corporate shite of the bottom bit. They've both got their faults but I know which I'd rather have.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 3, 2014)

Bins in some crap newbuild private flats - What, you _baught_ one? No, I'm not laughing.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 3, 2014)

Well quite.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 3, 2014)

Royton precinct.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 4, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 53231 Royton baths - Note the contrast between the muscular, well intentioned paternalism of the top bit vs the plasticy corporate shite of the bottom bit. They've both got their faults but I know which I'd rather have.



Used to get dragged here from my secondary school up the road once a week for two years



Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 53234 Royton precinct.



Used to hang around here of a lunch time...school days....coats for goalposts.....etc


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 4, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> Used to hang around here of a lunch time...school days....coats for goalposts.....etc


Was it all fields back in those days?  

But what has always puzzled me is how uniformly shit local precincts are, anywhere in the country.  It's as if there is a compulsory architectural style that councils have to use. They all look so bloody drab.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Was it all fields back in those days?
> 
> But what has always puzzled me is how uniformly shit local precincts are, anywhere in the country.  It's as if there is a compulsory architectural style that councils have to use. They all look so bloody drab.



Even the very word "precinct" puts one in mind of eastern europe. Which I think is a good thing but never mind.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 4, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Used to get dragged here from my secondary school up the road once a week for two years
> 
> 
> 
> Used to hang around here of a lunch time...school days....coats for goalposts.....etc



Our Lady's?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2014)

Hartside


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2014)

Lancaster, shame I didn't have time to stop for a wander. Spotted a few mundane shots while driving through town


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 5, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Lancaster, shame I didn't have time to stop for a wander. Spotted a few mundane shots while driving through town


Shamefully we had a Robin Reliant (red though) in the mid 70s. Fuck knows what possessed my dad to buy it, and it was certainly cosy with five of us plus dog in it on day trips.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shamefully we had a Robin Reliant (red though) in the mid 70s. Fuck knows what possessed my dad to buy it, and it was certainly cosy with five of us plus dog in it on day trips.


This one had the trotters slogan on the side and also had the trademark cloud of smoke 

I'm in Buxton now. Was hoping to grab some shots, but it was pissing down when I got here and I'm leaving earlyish tomorrow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 5, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> This one had the trotters slogan on the side and also had the trademark cloud of smoke
> 
> I'm in Buxton now. Was hoping to grab some shots, but it was pissing down when I got here and I'm leaving earlyish tomorrow.


Buxton is a nice little place. You could say hello to Global Stoner as he lives there I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 5, 2014)

Ps - there an explosives laboratory down the road from there too. I've always been curious what it's like when I see it on the OS map.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Was it all fields back in those days?
> 
> But what has always puzzled me is how uniformly shit local precincts are, anywhere in the country.  It's as if there is a compulsory architectural style that councils have to use. They all look so bloody drab.



Style?! 



Frances Lengel said:


> Even the very word "precinct" puts one in mind of eastern europe. Which I think is a good thing but never mind.



We always pronounced it Pre-Schint - like Sean Connery was saying it.  I can't recall why now.



Frances Lengel said:


> Our Lady's?



Aye. Closed now I believe. It has been Academied.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (May 11, 2014)

Some Bradford, some Manchester.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (May 11, 2014)

This is from Pontefract a couple of weeks ago.  I was trying to do some HDR shots.  This is the only one that worked out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2014)

Good old 'jesus saved me from porn' bloke.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2014)

Not sure if I've already posted this, but here's a video about the "Tyneside flats" 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-26965490


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 15, 2014)

All aboard the body parts express. It's a bin train! 

It was outside the Manchester Royal Infirmary and had the biohazard warning on it so I guess it's full of body parts destined for the incinerator.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 15, 2014)

Some vandalism on the train - quite possibly by a Scottish person.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 15, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> All aboard the body parts express. It's a bin train!
> 
> It was outside the Manchester Royal Infirmary and had the biohazard warning on it so I guess it's full of body parts destined for the incinerator.



Shitty Sheets!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 15, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Shitty Sheets!!



Sadly probably true, but I prefer to think of it full of arms and legs, and sundry organs.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Lancaster, shame I didn't have time to stop for a wander. Spotted a few mundane shots while driving through town


You should have told me you were here- we could have had a tiny meet-up!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2014)

View from a vegetarian tea room garden in Ulverston.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> You should have told me you were here- we could have had a tiny meet-up!


It was completely un-planned unfortunately, there was something causing delays on the M6 and the satnav seemed to think going through the town would be quicker


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> It was completely un-planned unfortunately, there was something causing delays on the M6 and the satnav seemed to think going through the town would be quicker


It is never quicker going through Lancaster...I once got a strop with a cab driver when I first moved here thinking he was taking the piss talking me the longest way around town ever...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> It is never quicker going through Lancaster...I once got a strop with a cab driver when I first moved here thinking he was taking the piss talking me the longest way around town ever...




Yeah, I think I probably only saved a couple of minutes but it was more interesting than sitting in traffic on the motorway I guess


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2014)

The most pleasing car boot stall in town...


----------



## pogo 10 (May 17, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Lancaster, shame I didn't have time to stop for a wander. Spotted a few mundane shots while driving through town


----------



## pogo 10 (May 17, 2014)

omg, that house behind the yellow car, i found 20 quid on three different occasions, was right outside the drive. Was totally skint and homeless at the time.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2014)

pogo 10 said:


> omg, that house behind the yellow car, i found 20 quid on three different occasions, was right outside the drive. Was totally skint and homeless at the time.


and it was a devil of a task to leave the money where you'd find it


----------



## pogo 10 (May 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> and it was a devil of a task to leave the money where you'd find it


Was a godsend.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (May 26, 2014)

This thread has been uncharacteristically quiet recently.  Some pictures from walking around Manc in the rain yesterday.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> This thread has been uncharacteristically quiet recently.  Some pictures from walking around Manc in the rain yesterday.



I've been too busy to get out and about recently, unfortunately.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 27, 2014)

a new hot sarnie shop type gaff has opened in a little area of morecambe called Bare
Hilariously it is called 'Bare Grills'

crap photo below


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 27, 2014)

Pie and peas on the Prom


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 27, 2014)

Prom


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 27, 2014)

Looking t'other way


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 27, 2014)

Looking t'other, t'other way (towards Carnforth)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 27, 2014)

Out to sea (Arnside/Grange in distance)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 27, 2014)

Again


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been too busy to get out and about recently, unfortunately.


Same here, work and shite weather have been conspiring against me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

A few from my travels this afternoon, hopefully I haven't covered too much of places I've already done.

Diversion sign for the never-ending roadworks on the A1


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Disused railway bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

River Team


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Roadworks at the end of the Team Valley


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Maingate (and my local Greggs )


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Not sure what this is meant to be


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Roadworks with the obligatory worker leaning on a broom


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

The man from Del Monte isn't here any more


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

A nice spot for a rest


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Allied Bakeries


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

A bit further up the River Team


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Zoe's All Night Food


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Paper Recycling factory


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Drysdale Freight


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

East Coast Main Line


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Saltwell Park

Half a Tyne Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Saltwell Towers


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Chickens


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

More chickens


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Peacock


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Saltwell Park Lake





Shortly after taking this someone took a running jump into the lake from the jetty on the right


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Field House Road





The grey/cream building in the middle distance is the hotel at Maingate (where I started)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Macadam Street


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

Bridge under the railway


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure what this is meant to be


That is class 

Plus I like the thought of you going out for a walk with your camera, and maybe a small bag of sandwiches plus a packet of crisps, to take pics for this thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is class
> 
> Plus I like the thought of you going out for a walk with your camera, and maybe a small bag of sandwiches plus a packet of crisps, to take pics for this thread


It was more my phone and a Greggs sausage roll today


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 1, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Saltwell Towers



That's a lovely building and not at all mundane.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Field House Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks the spit of Rochdale's Kirkholt estate. The estate not the hotel btw.

Not got a camera ATM but as soon as I rectify that I'll be back on it. I'm leaning "towards insanitary bits of Hyde". Soz spacemen 3. 

But in all seriousness, no-one's took pics of Hyde & there's a daddy tower block atop of a shopping centre like a lesser version of Salford's Briar Hill Court. So start wanking now. Plus there's Dukinfield, no-one's bin to Duki yet AFAIK. Gimme a week or so and I'll be back out there in the field


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Macadam Street


Balemory- after the Coalition cut-backs...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)

Went to a Steampunk festival in Morecambe. Caught some Goths and the Midland Hotel in my bad white wine...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Went to a Steampunk festival in Morecambe. Caught some Goths and the Midland Hotel in my bad white wine...



That rocks.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't centralise it! Please help! Drunk wine!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> That looks the spit of Rochdale's Kirkholt estate. The estate not the hotel btw.
> 
> Not got a camera ATM but as soon as I rectify that I'll be back on it. I'm leaning "towards insanitary bits of Hyde". Soz spacemen 3.
> 
> But in all seriousness, no-one's took pics of Hyde & there's a daddy tower block atop of a shopping centre like a lesser version of Salford's Briar Hill Court. So start wanking now. Plus there's Dukinfield, no-one's bin to Duki yet AFAIK. Gimme a week or so and I'll be back out there in the field



Hyde and Dukinfield are a bit dumpy so should make for some good pictures.  You can take a picture of one of the least used stations in the country in that area.  Can't remember the name, but it was discussed on a least used stations thread in transport.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hyde and Dukinfield are a bit dumpy so should make for some good pictures.  You can take a picture of one of the least used stations in the country in that area.  Can't remember the name, but it was discussed on a least used stations thread in transport.



Reddish South?  It has one train a week.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Reddish South?  It has one train a week.



Maybe, but Reddish is more Stockport way, and I think there was one out East that also had very low usage.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe, but Reddish is more Stockport way, and I think there was one out East that also had very low usage.


Denton?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockport_to_Stalybridge_Line


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 7, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Denton?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockport_to_Stalybridge_Line



That's the one I think.  Its good that these lines are kept open, even if it is because it is cheaper to run parliamentary trains than to go through the line closure process.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hyde and Dukinfield are a bit dumpy so should make for some good pictures.  You can take a picture of one of the least used stations in the country in that area.  Can't remember the name, but it was discussed on a least used stations thread in transport.



throw in Stalybridge for good measure.  I had to spend one day a month there for six months with work.  odd little place.  although auto-correct actually said piss pottle place which might be more accurate


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 7, 2014)

The Boy said:


> throw in Stalybridge for good measure.  I had to spend one day a month there for six months with work.  odd little place.  although auto-correct actually said piss pottle place which might be more accurate



I agree - an odd little place, but in nice countryside.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Went for a wander in the rain earlier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Clasper Village


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

The guards and dogs weren't doing a very good job...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Ring 28


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Gateshead Riverside Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

The bridges


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

River Tyne


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Ducks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Dunston Staithes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

You can see the section in the middle that was damaged by the fires


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

I think work has started to reopen a section


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 7, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>




Obvious.  The tins are there to weigh down the towel to stop it blowing away.  The comfy chairs are for sitting on.  The saw is to saw open the cans as they don't have a tin opener, and those seated will drink the soup cold.  The towel is conveniently red to mop up the inevitable blood that will result.  Simple really!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

New houses


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Grim


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Sunken boat in the River Team


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Something tells me I should't park in front of the gates


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Dunston


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

A new Aldi being built


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Teams Cycleway, this was the railway that originally ran to the staithes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

The adjacent Tyne Valley line thats runs between Newcastle and Carlisle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

and again, this time crossing the main route to the A1


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Gateshead Garden Festival.  It has seen better days


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

River Team


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Railway bridges.  The one in the foreground is the Tyne Valley line, the one in the background runs along the Team Valley


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

Eslington Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

The original Fentimans factory.  I didn't know this was here until I saw a photo on a local history group on Facebook the other day


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

By this time I was soaked, so it was time to go home


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank god for that - I've been struggling to keep up!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Obvious.  The tins are there to weigh down the towel to stop it blowing away.  The comfy chairs are for sitting on.  The saw is to saw open the cans as they don't have a tin opener, and those seated will drink the soup cold.  The towel is conveniently red to mop up the inevitable blood that will result.  Simple really!


Of course, that makes perfect sense


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 7, 2014)

Top stuff from cyberfairy & neonwilderness.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 7, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The guards and dogs weren't doing a very good job...



Posh security round that way


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Top stuff from cyberfairy & neonwilderness.


Cheers! Off to Appleby Horse Fair tomorrow in the rain...stay tuned


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Cheers! Off to Appleby Horse Fair tomorrow in the rain...stay tuned


Aw brilliant. I once worked there for a weekend on a pig bbq. Great event!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Aw brilliant. I once worked there for a weekend on a pig bbq. Great event!


Not been before but in Lancaster so been seeing many caravans and horses and traps recently. Been looking forward to it for ages


----------



## blairsh (Jun 7, 2014)

Had a rainy walk this evening.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 7, 2014)

Saw a big ass rainbow, took a shite photo


----------



## The Boy (Jun 8, 2014)

somewhere in the north.  Taken from a moving train.  It could he anywhere tbh


----------



## The Boy (Jun 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree - an odd little place, but in nice countryside.



I think that's my problem with the place.  It's only just there *points* but feels a world away from the big smoke.

To be fair though, there's a very nice wee boozer platform 1 of Tyre train station.  There was a running joke about me leaving the aforementioned training days to get there before the train back to Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 8, 2014)

The Boy said:


> somewhere in the north.  Taken from a moving train.  It could he anywhere tbh



Stalybridge?  It looks very similar to a street I walked down when I walked from there to Ashton last summer.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 8, 2014)

don't think we went anywhere near Manchester.  Could be Preston now you mention it...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 8, 2014)

The Boy said:


> don't think we went anywhere near Manchester.  Could be Preston now you mention it...



The North eh - all looks the bloody same!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Shirl (Jun 8, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


>


I've told it so many times on here before and I'm not really in the mood now but one day I'll tell you my Appleby horse fair story


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I've told it so many times on here before and I'm not really in the mood now but one day I'll tell you my Appleby horse fair story


With that many blushes, it must be a reaaaally good story. Want a bottle of wine? x


----------



## Shirl (Jun 8, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> With that many blushes, it must be a reaaaally good story. Want a bottle of wine? x


Haha, I don't need wine. I'll post it here when I'm not so wound up about other stuff


----------



## Shirl (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok cyberfairy . My Appleby Horse Fair story.

Sometime in the late 1970's I went to Applebey horsefair. I went with a couple of friends and their two children. We drove up there in their landrover and towed a horse box incase they bought a pony.
It was a gorgeous sunny day. When we arrived we parked up and watched the gypsy kids ride their piebald horses bareback down to the river. Once in the river they squeezed fairy liquid from the bottle onto the horse's backs and washed them. It was magic to watch.
Later in the afternoon we went to the site where all the gypsies/travellers were camped. There were wonderful caravans with etched windows and Imari chinawear inside. Lots of people wearing about 10 gold hooped earrings in each ear and more gold teeth than you could shake a stick at. We decided that as it was such a great experience we would stay the night. My friends would sleep in the landrover and me and the kids in the horsebox.
In the evening the weather changed and there was a mighty downpour. Having had a couple of drinks I needed the loo before bed. It was dark by then and a bit muddy around the cobbled together loos. I went into one of the cubicles that had a couple of wooden planks with a hole in the middle. I couldn't see much and it was muddy and smelly so I hovered over the seat for my pee.
Somehow, as I pulled up my knickers I scooped someone else's cold turd off the seat and in to the top of my knickers  I didn't realise this until I got outside and felt something cold on my back. I put my hand down the back of my jeans and ...... 
There was nowhere to wash so I had to scrape off what I could with newspaper. For some reason, the 12 year old daughter of my friends had a spare pair of knickers with her and as she was a big girl, I was able to borrow them.
I had to sleep in this unfortunate state until the next morning when we drove home


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

A few from Newcastle this afternoon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

St James Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Gallowgate


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Leazes Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Westmorland Road


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Coach station and Centre for Life


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Redheugh Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Forth Banks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Arena


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Ok cyberfairy . My Appleby Horse Fair story.
> 
> Sometime in the late 1970's I went to Applebey horsefair. I went with a couple of friends and their two children. We drove up there in their landrover and towed a horse box incase they bought a pony.
> It was a gorgeous sunny day. When we arrived we parked up and watched the gypsy kids ride their piebald horses bareback down to the river. Once in the river they squeezed fairy liquid from the bottle onto the horse's backs and washed them. It was magic to watch.
> ...



Ewww!


----------



## The Boy (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Ok cyberfairy . My Appleby Horse Fair story.
> 
> Sometime in the late 1970's I went to Applebey horsefair. I went with a couple of friends and their two children. We drove up there in their landrover and towed a horse box incase they bought a pony.
> It was a gorgeous sunny day. When we arrived we parked up and watched the gypsy kids ride their piebald horses bareback down to the river. Once in the river they squeezed fairy liquid from the bottle onto the horse's backs and washed them. It was magic to watch.
> ...



Not sure why I looked this post.  Was pretty much the last thing I read before going to bed.  No wonder I didn't sleep well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Not sure why I looked this post.  Was pretty much the last thing I read before going to bed.  No wonder I didn't sleep well.


Me too. I couldn't get the mental image of cold turds out my head.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Me too. I couldn't get the mental image of cold turds out my head.


I think I would be more horrified by a warm one tbf. Let's do a poll! And err, thanks Shirl. I'm sure we've all done that ahem going to the loo on the actual closed seat in a dark portaloo whilst on acid thing. Haven't we?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 9, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> I think I would be more horrified by a warm one tbf. Let's do a poll! And err, thanks Shirl. I'm sure we've all done that ahem going to the loo on the actual closed seat in a dark portaloo whilst on acid thing. Haven't we?



AFAIK I've never been to the toilet with the lid down. Wiping your arse on acid though, that's not funny - Your head's in the clouds but your body's in the gutter - Cognitive dissonance writ large.

Top story there Shirl  - If we was twins you'd be the deformed one,
Catchin a warm one,
But you caught a cold one. Which is priceless.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2014)

The North








*whistles innocently*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 11, 2014)

The Boy said:


> The North
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is a naked abdomen visible in that picture?  Are you flashing to anyone in eyeshot of the train you were on?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Why is a naked abdomen visible in that picture?  Are you flashing to anyone in eyeshot of the train you were on?



That's my hand.  I have fat fingers.

Anyway, since I totally cheated by posting something from south of London,  have The North:


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2014)

I actually felt bad that that was the only pic i took of the north or the midlands when I took loads Paris that I just took some shit pics of Penrith around the station.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2014)

Carlisle:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 11, 2014)

Carlisle is very mundane and could do with more coverage on this thread


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Carlisle is very mundane and could do with more coverage on this thread




You're wish is my command.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2014)

Two moor and then I'm done. I've left that typo in cos i'm bordering on the hysterical after travelling since 5am british time and it made me laugh.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Noticed the canal seemed rather depleted earlier today, so went for a wander.  Canalside living doesn't look as attractive when you can see the shit at the bottom of the canal.

I contacted the Canal and River Trust and they said someone had left the paddles open last night so almost drained this section of canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

What's in the bag?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Boring.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Old and new.  The stuff they're building to the right are flats.  I've watched them being built and they look like they're built of plywood.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

A canal boat stranded.  The nice couple on this boat were stuck as they couldn't operate the paddles on one of the lock gates, so couldn't do anything but wait until it could be made to work.  I wonder whether that was the one that someone might have left open last night, and it might now be damaged?  Being a nice chap, I e-mailed the Canal and River Trust to let them know of the problem, so I hope someone came to fix it or they will still be sat there. 

But at least plenty of water was cascading down to refill the drained canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

City centre des-res.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

And a sweet little house for the ducks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Found this while searching for something in google images and I thought it was quite apt for this thread.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2014)

The park near my work today was nice


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The park near my work today was nice



Which square is that?  It looks familiar.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Which square is that?  It looks familiar.


Queen


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Queen



Ta.  Not a bad location for work.  Do they still have that ship that was dumped onto a bit of land off Woodhouse Lane and turned into a pub?  This was 20 years back so there may be no trace of it now.

ETA - they do, at least according to Google maps.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ta.  Not a bad location for work.  Do they still have that ship that was dumped onto a bit of land off Woodhouse Lane and turned into a pub?  This was 20 years back so there may be no trace of it now.


Yep, the Dry Dock. I'll grab a picture when I go for lunch


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2014)

Awful pub


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Awful pub



I remember going in when it was first opened as it was a novelty, but can't remember much about it beyond it had, I think, a bar in the centre, and portholes in the outside walls.  Quite dark inside, and possibly had some other nautical themed stuff going on.  I think it had tables on the roof, but as it was either overcast, or raining in Leeds, and it being beside very busy roads it wasn't a pleasant environment to sit out and drink.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's a student shit hole.

I actually went in for the first time recently despite living in/around Leeds for a decade.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's a student shit hole.
> 
> I actually went in for the first time recently despite living in/around Leeds for a decade.



Compared to the target market then, you'd be considered middle-aged.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

A few snaps from my walk home from work earlier.

Pond View Cafe - There is a tiny pond in the yard


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

Fine Cars


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

Wellington News


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

Barry's Home Bakery


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

The Metz


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

Ravensworth Road


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

The back of The Metz, not much of a beer garden


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

End of the Teams Cycleway.  It is fenced off now, but this used to continue onto the staithes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

There's now an unofficial route through the bushes to the road instead


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

The back of Dunston shops.  The 'Rocket' used to be further to the left


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

The rest of the route was stuff I've done before.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The rest of the route was stuff I've done before.



Just because you were too pissed to continue taking pictures, there's no need to leave your litter on the floor.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just because you were too pissed to continue taking pictures, there's no need to leave your litter on the floor.


I seem to have lost a shoe as well


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I seem to have lost a shoe as well



Bloody reprobate!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ta.  Not a bad location for work.  Do they still have that ship that was dumped onto a bit of land off Woodhouse Lane and turned into a pub?  This was 20 years back so there may be no trace of it now.
> 
> ETA - they do, at least according to Google maps.



Forgot to post this yesterday


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 14, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday



Looks shittier than I remember it.  It hasn't aged well.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 15, 2014)

hello again thread, 's been a while 


scraps of mundanity from a venture into the outernet earlier...

mundane street 

 

mundane path

 

summer colours bursting out all over


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 15, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> hello again thread, 's been a while
> 
> 
> scraps of mundanity from a venture into the outernet earlier...
> ...



I can't view any of those.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 15, 2014)

Links to pictures don't work.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 15, 2014)

i've no idea how i've managed to break it 
will try again 
edit: fixed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 15, 2014)

Roads off Woodhouse Lane towards the Ridge?  Looks familiar.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 15, 2014)

Lalalala


----------



## blairsh (Jun 15, 2014)

hehe


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Subway under the railway, Ashton.

 Oh, fuck off nobby.

 That's more like it.

 And that.

 Postie's bringing it now.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Denton's Red Lion.

 Last Orders, Denton.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Denton spurters.

 Denton shopping street.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

St Lawrence's, Denton.


Chapel House, Denton.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

The Cock.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Row of houses, Houghton Green - The people in the far end one seem to be supporting Australia in the world cup.

 Incident in Haughton Green.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

England expects. Too much probably.

 Haughton Green tower blocks.

 

Haughton Green low rise.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Mason's in Denton.

 Woodley off licence.

 Viaduct in Woodley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Corroded tractor in Woodley.

 Cottages, Woodley.

 Trimming his bush.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 55868 Denton's Red Lion.


I'm fairly sure I passed this when I was in Manchester last month.  I took a wrong turn coming off the M60 on the high street instead of the M67


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Mill in Hyde.

 Street in Hyde.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Hyde's main drag.

 Flats atop a shopping centre, Hyde.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Hyde market hall.

 Could've had that mattress.

 Hyde town hall.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Hyde market.

 And again.

 And again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Statues in Hyde.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Hyde spoons.

 Pedestrian bit of Hyde.

 Those flats again.

 Hyde's other block.

 Clarendon square.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Entrance to Welspun, Hyde.

From across the road.

Side of Welspun.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Dukinfield park.

 Robert Dukenfield.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Map of Duki.

 Duki or is it Glasgow?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Town hall.

 
Openshaw brewing company - Now a house.

Pyramid snooker hall


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Some flats in Duki.

 
Duki stairs n bins.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Duki dumping.

  Stairs n plant.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Another subway in Ashton.

 Poetry.

 More poetry.

 Bit more prosaic.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Tunnel under the fairbottom branch canal, Daisy Nook.

And some dickhead's bike.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 55926 Another subway in Ashton.
> 
> View attachment 55927 Poetry.
> 
> ...


Love heartfelt graffiti poetry in a dark subway


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)

Scottish graveyards are the best. Dead dark and morbid and they revel on the gravestone in the way people died. This graveyard ( Anwoth) was in the Wickerman film and when trying and failing  to read the inscription of a particularly lurid old death I discovered a website where every gravestone has been transcribed. I liked the one that happily told the reader that they would be next...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 55870 Denton spurters.
> 
> View attachment 55871 Denton shopping street.



The 'spurters' are actually public bidets, popular in this part of Manchester.  They have absolutely no shame out in the east of the city.  

The second picture - the bloke in the blue shorts looks like he's having a furtive piss against the wall.  Why is the other bloke's face redacted? Is this Crimewatch?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)

I wanted to fully read the above inscription, could not and had a quick look on the net- not only did I discover that the graveyard had been featured heavily on The Wickerman (best film ever) but also this website with detailed tomb inscriptions -) 
http://www.kirkyards.co.uk/anwoth/anwothold.asp


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The 'spurters' are actually public bidets, popular in this part of Manchester.  They have absolutely no shame out in the east of the city.
> 
> The second picture - the bloke in the blue shorts looks like he's having a furtive piss against the wall.  Why is the other bloke's face redacted? Is this Crimewatch?



The guy in the shorts was using an ATM _machine._ I obscured the old guy's face coz I think it's a bit unsporting to post up pics in which you can see someone's face from such a close range.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> The guy in the shorts was using an ATM _machine._ I obscured the old guy's face coz I think it's a bit unsporting to post up pics in which you can see someone's face from such a close range.



You should have replaced his face with a photo of Lorraine Kelly.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)

Inscription to the best grave ever...
ere lyes John Bell of Whitesyde who was barbourously shot to death in the Paroch of Tongland at the command of Grier of Lag, anno 1685. This monument shall tell posterity that blessed Bell of Whitesyde her doth ly, who at command of bloody Lag was shot a rnurter strange which should not be forgot. Douglas of Morton did him quarters give yet cruel Lag would not let him survive his martyre sought some time to recomend his soul to God befor his dayes died end. Te tyrrant said what devl ye’ve pray’d enough. This long seven yeare on mountains and in cleugh so instantly caused him with other four be shot to death upon Kirconnel Moor so this did end the lives of these deare sants for there adherence to the covenants.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Inscription to the best grave ever...
> ere lyes John Bell of Whitesyde who was barbourously shot to death in the Paroch of Tongland at the command of Grier of Lag, anno 1685. This monument shall tell posterity that blessed Bell of Whitesyde her doth ly, who at command of bloody Lag was shot a rnurter strange which should not be forgot. Douglas of Morton did him quarters give yet cruel Lag would not let him survive his martyre sought some time to recomend his soul to God befor his dayes died end. Te tyrrant said what devl ye’ve pray’d enough. This long seven yeare on mountains and in cleugh so instantly caused him with other four be shot to death upon Kirconnel Moor so this did end the lives of these deare sants for there adherence to the covenants.


Reverse — Stop passenger as you pass by, As you are now so once was I, As I am now so you must be. Therefore prepare to follow me.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2014)

Life's a bitch. Then you get barbourously shot to death.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 16, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Life's a bitch. Then you get barbourously shot to death.


That should be quirkily inscribed on a duck egg blue wall plaque and for sale in gift shops near the coast.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Roads off Woodhouse Lane towards the Ridge?  Looks familiar.


nope; more chapel allerton way.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 17, 2014)

this slightly scary sculpture has replaced the henry moore one in front of the art gallery... will remember to get some pics of inside the library next door when I take my books back.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 17, 2014)

really annoying mundanity


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 17, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> really annoying mundanity
> 
> 
> View attachment 55993



Shirl - look!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

House with some sort of old advert painted on the side - On the way to Stockport.

 The Arden Arms.

 Allied bakeries.

 Big bridge thing.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2014)

Is the Arden arms the one next to the roundabout and river?

I recognise the name but can't think where...except there^


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Houses in Brinnington.

 Flats in Brinny.


 More Brinny.

 Welcome to Brinny. Brinnington seems to be one of those places where everyone can tell if you're not from round there and try to stare you out as you go past.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Is the Arden arms the one next to the roundabout and river?
> 
> I recognise the name but can't think where...except there^



It's between Bredbury and Denton. No roundabouts that I saw.

Here's their site

http://www.ardenarmsbredbury.robinsonsbrewery.com/

They've got chickens apparently.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Closed down pub just yards from Robinsons brewery.

 A Lees pub deep in Robinsons territory (Lees is a brewery in Oldham/Middleton, Robinsons is Stockport).

 Stockport suburbia.

 Row of shops.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Pavillion in Vernon park.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Steps in Vp.

 Smokers provision outside some workplace.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Market hall, Stockport.

 Church.

 Produce hall.

 Stockport steepness.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Old advert. For a tailors.

 market again.

 market & church.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Lookin down on the town.

 Rooftops.

 
Bridge and lampost.

 Bridge railings.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Length.

 
Full length.


Old joins new.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

The plaza.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

viaduct

 Viaduct history.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Flats in Edgeley.

 And again.

 Shopping bit, Edgeley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Concrete n piss. One without the other is like salt without vinegar.

 Nylon hasn't got an actual girlfriend though. And no wonder with a tag like _nylon._ FFS.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Town hall.

 Town hall tavern.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice bit of brutalism.

  Abandon hope all ye who enter here.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Bins

 Nice cornering.

 Making a call.

 Everything should look like this.

 Entrance to the garden of eden.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Garrick theatre & hat museum chimney.

 Central library.

Hat museum chimney again.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Viaduct & bus station.

 Viaduct, river & Regent house.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Merseyway shopping centre & big hole.

 Street by the side of debenhams.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Disused church - God has left the building.

 Stockport's Hope Inn.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

The Plymouth Grove - seen better days.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

New St, behind Canada St sorting office, Miles Platting.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2014)

Just the one from earlier


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jun 18, 2014)

Some excellent pics there Frances.  Not been in Stockport in ages, I see it hasn't changed much.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheers - I was quite impressed with Stockport centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 56060 Pavillion in Vernon park.


Did you go down the steep steps to the riverbank below the park? It's a lovely walk along the Goyt and (I think) the Etherow.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did you go down the steep steps to the riverbank below the park? It's a lovely walk along the Goyt and (I think) the Etherow.



No, I don't know the area at all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> No, I don't know the area at all.


You should do the walk one day as it's lovely and the circuit starts in Stockport so easily accessible. I think it was about ten miles.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 19, 2014)

Private flats at Heywood court, Rhodes, Middleton. Someone in Rhodes needs to name their son Colossus.

 Church on Heywood Rd.

 Mare n foal, Simister Lane.

 Simister Lane.

 T'other way.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 19, 2014)

Odd looking house on Simister Lane.

 Lady Wilton Hall, Simi.

 
"If you're feeling Simister
Go off and see a minister
He'll try in vain to take away the pain of being a hopeless unbeliever"

Soz Belle and Seb.

St George's, Simister anyway. Simister's a little village on the edge of Prestwich.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 19, 2014)

Building at Heaton Park reservoir, Prestwich.

 Heaton park tower.

 Heaton Park beehives & a rabbit on the far right halfway up.

 Heaton Hall

 The orangery.

 I am a lion, hear me roar.

 Another bit of Heaton Hall.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 19, 2014)

Ghost Road.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 21, 2014)

night.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 56109 The Plymouth Grove - seen better days.


What a lovely building!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2014)

Lancaster library has a secret garden! Been here six years and never noticed it before...


----------



## blairsh (Jun 21, 2014)

I love this thread


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2014)

Nearly took the best ever pic today of a cricket match through the curly wurly bits of those old fashioned grass flattener roller things. Then realised I didn't have my phone so you will just have to imagine the majesty of it.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 22, 2014)

legs.


----------



## longdog (Jun 22, 2014)

I call this one "A brown study" 



 

View from a public footpath me and Roadie discovered yesterday that runs across the top of the dock buildings in Albert Dock Hull.



 

Albert Dock basin.



 

From the roof again looking West towards the Humber Bridge.


 

On the buses.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2014)

blairsh said:


> legs.



Whereabouts was that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2014)

Took a couple on my way home from the pub last night

Ouseburn


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2014)

Millennium Bridge


----------



## blairsh (Jun 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Whereabouts was that?


Peaks, somewhere near Hathersage... i think


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2014)

I call this one 'upside down rabbit with concrete brains that have fallen out'.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2014)

Stoned duck.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

A few from yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Tyne Yard


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

An open sewer just off the footpath, not dangerous at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Birtley Cemetery


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

CCTV now in operation


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Lamesley Road


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Birtley


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Coach and Horses


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

I was going to go a bit further, but the air conditioned bus coming along the road was a bit too tempting 

Angel of the North from the top deck


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Allerdene


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

New houses at Low Fell


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Gateshead bus station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Rush hour Gateshead


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)

Bottle on a fence


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2014)

Newcastle


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a depressing picnic.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 24, 2014)

Sadly couldn't also get in Heysham power station in the above pic for a glorious panorama.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2014)

Another Twitter find:






Powerboat racing by Hull marina last weekend. 

I've taken a load of pics of my own recently.  At some point I'll actually get around to posting some of them.


----------



## longdog (Jun 25, 2014)

A more accurate photographic impression of our attempts to watch the power boat racing


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2014)

longdog you should have added an arrow to the sheds on the Albert Dock where we took a load of photos and talked drunken rubbish to those two coppers who probably thought we were up to no good!  But yes, we did contrive to miss the powerboat racing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2014)

A mundane fox


----------



## Favelado (Jun 28, 2014)

Brilliant! Taken outside the newsagents in the Layton area of Blackpool, next to the takeway in the headline.


----------



## longdog (Jun 28, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Brilliant! Taken outside the newsagents in the Layton area of Blackpool, next to the takeway in the headline.
> 
> View attachment 56577



Hmmm..... Straying dangerously far from mundane and dangerously close to mildly interesting


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

Had a wander down to the staithes earlier to see how the work was progressing.

This bridge has just been reopened (part of the national cycle routes)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

The other end of this bridge.  Hopefully it will be opened up eventually to link the Staithes to the rest of the Garden Festival site.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

The top deck of the staithes which would originally have carried railway tracks for coal trains


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

The lower deck


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

Danger


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

Sunset


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Danger



I'm surprised it is a Scheduled Ancient Monument.  It is great, but it's hardly Stonehenge!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm surprised it is a Scheduled Ancient Monument.  It is great, but it's hardly Stonehenge!


I'm not sure if it's still the case, but it was allegedly the largest wooden structure in Europe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not sure if it's still the case, but it was allegedly the largest wooden structure in Europe


Perhaps it was, but it's really industrial revolution era rather than proper old which you'd expect a monument to be. It's just a few planks shoved in the river mud in recent times.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2014)

Morecambe Metals


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 1, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The top deck of the staithes which would originally have carried railway tracks for coal trains



It did, and from about 1955 to 1967 they were hauled by these things:






British Rail 9F-class freight engines, fitted with Westinghouse gear (the two cylinders cut into the running plate) to operate the wagon doors.  The trains were so heavy they needed two of them - and that's of one of the most powerful steam engines ever used in the UK - to haul them up the incline.  The sound of both of them working all-out must have been unbelievable.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2014)

Whittle Dean


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2014)

Angel of the North


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 6, 2014)

Yesterday


----------



## longdog (Jul 7, 2014)

A few from last week's wander with Roadie down Hedon Road way...

 
A rather awesome old truck.


 
An even more awesome two-door MKIII Ford Cortina (I had loads of these back in the day. In fact I passed my driving test in one) 


 
A bridge.

 
Got any gear?


----------



## longdog (Jul 7, 2014)

A building.


A cucumber.


A prison.


Southcoat Chers... Southcoat Sonnys nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 9, 2014)

Cafe. Hest Bank near Morecambe.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 9, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Cafe. Hest Bank near Morecambe.


Was it slightly genteel and slightly sticky?


----------



## moose (Jul 9, 2014)

longdog said:


> View attachment 57078
> A cucumber.


That's tragic.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2014)

moose said:


> That's tragic.



Waste not want not!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2014)

A mundane reservoir


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> A mundane reservoir



Which one is that?

I particularly like Chew Reservoir up on the Pennines above Dovestones Reservoir in Oldham.  It is in the area where the Moors Murderers buried the bodies, and as you'd expect, bleak.  This isn't my picture but shows how remote it is.











Once you climb up the never ending steep waterworks access road to the reservoir, it is so quiet, with only the birds and the wind for company.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Which one is that?


Derwent, near Consett.

Cow Green is probably the most remote one up here, it's pretty much on top of the Pennines near High Force


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Derwent, near Consett.
> 
> Cow Green is probably the most remote on up here, it's pretty much on top of the pennines near High Force



I love Cow Green - been up there many times, including on a memorable day when it was actually warm and sunny!  I read earlier that Chew was the highest reservoir at 1,600 feet when it was completed in 1912, until Cow Green was built.  I would guess Cow Green is a fair bit higher given it is not too far from Cross Fell which is just shy of 3,000 feet if memory serves.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love Cow Green - been up there many times, including on a memorable day when it was actually warm and sunny!  I read earlier that Chew was the highest reservoir at 1,600 feet when it was completed in 1912, until Cow Green was built.  I would guess Cow Green is a fair bit higher given it is not too far from Cross Fell which is just shy of 3,000 feet if memory serves.


Yeah, I think Cow Green is the highest now.  Kielder is probably more remote, but that gets quite touristy so I prefer the quieter ones.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, I think Cow Green is the highest now.  Kielder is probably more remote, but that gets quite touristy so I prefer the quieter ones.



Easier to dispose of bodies in remote reservoirs, eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Easier to dispose of bodies in remote reservoirs, eh?


Something like that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Something like that



*notifies police and missing persons bureau*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 14, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Was it slightly genteel and slightly sticky?



Hmm, sticky, yes, genteel, no.


----------



## longdog (Jul 15, 2014)

They are telephones and they belong to the corporation.


 

Radio Humberside looking rather sorry for itself.


 

The Post Office isn't what it was


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 15, 2014)

Fleetwood!


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 15, 2014)

Bispham


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 15, 2014)

Blackpool


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Went for a wander in the rain earlier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Heron


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Bell-end


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello Titty


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Railway bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Back of Dunston shops, they are due for demolition at some point


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Cycle way across the end of the River Team


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Entrance to the Staithes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

The thing on top is to do with this - http://jetty-project.info


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Ducks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Busway along the banks of the Tyne


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Electric cables on the High Level Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

this reminds me I took a bunch of mundane photos of New York City etc, from the train on a recent east coast journey. not sure where I should post them. Anyone have any suggestions? Maybe a new mundane thread?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Tyne and Swing bridges


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like someone has been keeping a horse in here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Gateshead Railway Club


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

The Central


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Gateshead Old Town Hall


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

West Street


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

"This is not a public right of way"





I think I need to start venturing further afield, I think I'm starting to repeat myself


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> this reminds me I took a bunch of mundane photos of New York City etc, from the train on a recent east coast journey. not sure where I should post them. Anyone have any suggestions? Maybe a new mundane thread?


Maybe start a mundane New York thread?  I'd be interested in seeing them


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe start a mundane New York thread?  I'd be interested in seeing them



maybe a broader "mundane scenes of tourist attractions" thread?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> maybe a broader "mundane scenes of tourist attractions" thread?



Why not mundane pictures of the USA?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Why not mundane pictures of the USA?



well, cause not that many people would be able to post on it, I'd imagine. though I do like the theme. hmm.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> well, cause not that many people would be able to post on it, I'd imagine. though I do like the theme. hmm.



I reckon you'd be surprised how many people have pics taken in the USA.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I reckon you'd be surprised how many people have pics taken in the USA.



well, ok, that's just not what I'm really going for. the focus is on the mundane. These are not good pictures 

hey, maybe it could just be _scenes from the(/a) train_?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> well, ok, that's just not what I'm really going for. the focus is on the mundane. These are not good pictures
> 
> hey, maybe it could just be _scenes from the(/a) train_?



Have you seen people's holiday snaps? 90% are usually mundane but which feel significant at the time.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Have you seen people's holiday snaps? 90% are usually mundane but which feel significant at the time.



I took them specifically for their mundanity. 

I think I'm going to go with the train theme.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 19, 2014)

here's the link  

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/mundane-scenes-from-a-train.325812/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 20, 2014)

made at gifUP.com


----------



## blairsh (Jul 20, 2014)

Wandering  with mate to his local ale house on friday eve.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 22, 2014)

Found these from winter before last when me and missus went on the east Lancashire railway.

Don't think these actually have live bees






A hill in ramsbottom.  Hur hur






I like big butts and I cannot lie






A stream engine






A diesel






A blurry diesel






Inside a carriage on said diesel






Draught free ventilation






Ramsbottom station in the snow


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 22, 2014)

Bare Lane station, sans signal box which was removed recently.  You can see where the fence changes colour.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2014)

Right, I'm going to launch back into the fray.  I've taken loads of pictures wandering around Hull recently, so herewith a few.

 

A quiet moment whilst having a coffee on Newland Avenue this afternoon.  Evidently the Boathouse - the place opposite with the two blokes sitting outside - has decided to join the craft beer craze that's been sweeping Hull recently.

 

Part of the west campus of the university - the old Humberside Polytechnic, now housing the Business School and parts of Hull York Medical School.

 

After a graduation ceremony in City Hall, with the Town Crier doing his speech (which I'd heard before!) on the steps of the Queen Victoria statue, before the traditional throwing of mortar-boards.

 

Hull Maritime Museum, reflected in a shop window.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2014)

A row of bars and coffee shops on Princes Ave, seen from the top of a bus. 

 

Random mundane Morris Minor.

 

Another one from graduations, with the university high-ups watching on from the balcony of City Hall.

 

Queens Gardens in graduation mode, with graduands posing in front of the fountains.  Shame it was a rather overcast day.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 23, 2014)

Some from that walk in east Hull that longdog posted some pics of last week...



Southcoates Lane, near the junction with the Holderness Road



Interestingly-named pub on Southcoates Lane.  Ravenser was a port and town that's now completely disappeared thanks to the shifting of the Humber mudflats, a tidal surge in (IIRC) the fourteenth century and the rise of Hull.



East Hull fire station.  



From Southcoates Lane railway bridge, the back of Hull Prison.



Mundane hotel on the Hedon Road.  Not a very prepossessing location but not too bad a hotel by all accounts.



Newtown Court, opposite the prison at the bottom of Southcoates Lane.  Many years ago I had a bit of a to-do with a lad who lived here.  Not a nice area at the time, but seems to have come up in the world a bit since then.

 

Nice mural in Newtown Court.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2014)

Leeds uni/roger stevens building

 

Red route


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2014)

Broadcasting place (left)

 

Civic owl


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2014)

Merrion centre/house
 

City museum
 

Byelaws


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)

The Side and The Black Gate, Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)

Subway


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)

Tyne Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)

Cars Wanted


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)

Train to Middlesbrough


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)

Old library in Gateshead


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Old library in Gateshead



Has the library been a victim of the funding cuts?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Has the library been a victim of the funding cuts?


There's not been a library there for as long as I remember.  It's always been slightly out of town, here:






The first pic is part of the old town hall, so maybe it was too small or several libraries were merged into the other one.  I can't seem to find any details though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2014)

A nice arsey note on a car in the car park opposite.  Its one of those car parks on the site of a demolished factory, so not run by the major chains like NCP.  This car had parked in a little bay but the operators of the car park had spotted it!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2014)

Well THAT was a gateway into the past. Lancaster Priory earlier. Maybe hundreds of years ago. Lost all track of time now due to a monk, toilets AND a laundry basket.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 26, 2014)

Flies sunbathing somewhere in Manchester! Proper mundane... Or is it?  Hmmm?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Jesmond Metro station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Seaburn


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Overpriced tat


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Sunderland Air Show


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

BBC Newcastle broadcast van


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Roker Pier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Subway


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Dock Street Flats


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Victoriana


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Monkwearmouth Library


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

The Fort


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Frank's Carpets


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Tesco


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

I quite liked this graffiti for a used car place


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Metro


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Stadium of Light


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

River Wear


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Allotments


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

C2C sign


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Southwick


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Queen Alexandra Bridge.  Originally there was a rail line on the top, similar to the High Level Bridge in Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Sunderland Enterprise Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Depford


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Pallion Metro Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Millfield


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Park Lane


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

Monkwearmouth Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm back in the area next weekend, so I'll try and cover a bit more.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, the car in the car park that had the stroppy note on has been clamped. Well, a chain has been put over the wheel so not sure how effective it really is.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2014)

I have no idea why that picture has appeared twice - must be a tapatalk glitch. I even edited the post to remove the attachment but it won't die!


----------



## blairsh (Jul 28, 2014)

Still taking all my pics in the same area. Mostly. Meh.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh and sideways! Brilliant!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Infinity Bridge, Stockton-on-Tees


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stockton campus of Durham University


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

On the bridge


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Tees Barrage "International White Water Centre"


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

More barrage


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Humberside Fire & Rescue were here, presumably doing flood training?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

The end of the course and the barrage itself in the background


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sexy barrage action


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

On the banks of the Tees, with the old ICI in the background


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

The A19 "flyover"


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Random high-up platform with an electricity connection. Purpose: unknown


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sneaky fella having a peak


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Newport Bridge


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

The Tees and a tributary and some chemical works and whatnot towards Billingham in the background


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bridge was closed so I had it to myself! Apparently they're painting it silver and gold  :vom:


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

More bridge, I'm afriad


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

A ship that looked to be filling up on oil/liquids


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

No idea what this building is, but it's not the Evening Gazette offices


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

These two cooling towers are/were known as Pinky and Perky by the site workers


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

(Post-)industry mess


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Actual working industry?!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

One of the least inviting resting places I've ever seen






"Inviting benches" thread anyone?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've never seen the transporter from this angle before


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

More industry


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2014)

Then I took about another 30 pics of various places in Middlesbrough including the dinosaur park, the Riverside Stadium and the new developments over the Middlehaven area. But my phone was playing up and it hasn't saved any of them. I'm most gutted about the dinosaur park because it's being knocked down soon 

The next pic which saved was yet another pic of the Newport Bridge, which was looking ace all lit up on my way back, so you'll have to endure another one


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The Metz



There was a fire (suspected arson) here a few days ago





Not my pic


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2014)

Another note on the offending, and now clamped car across the road.






The mangled English might have some bearing on the misunderstanding between the two parties.  I can't work out exactly what it being said here - but why not give the person a ring and ask them to explain!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The next pic which saved was yet another pic of the Newport Bridge, which was looking ace all lit up on my way back, so you'll have to endure another one



This is a really nice photo.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Aug 2, 2014)

blairsh said:


>


Is that a dried up canal?


----------



## blairsh (Aug 2, 2014)

yep. it's a pretty cool short walk by where i grew up, and my old walk to work


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 2, 2014)

blairsh said:


> yep.


Cool. What's the bottom like? Just mud/plants? Could you walk on it?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> These two cooling towers are/were known as Pinky and Perky by the site workers



There were another two at ICI Billingham named Tom and Jerry.  I remember being fascinated by them as a kid, and peering up inside them when we used to visit the plant on family open days.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 2, 2014)

You can in the summer at that end if it has been dry but further down it has 'water' in it but it has big trees and plants in it and then it becomes filled in as it turns into peoples back gardens but the towpath continues. Its cute.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)

Can't remember if I posted this before...phone been buggered so big backlog of pics..


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)

The view from the front of the pub of the tidal road when time to leave..


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)

Clothes shop in Wigan. Yesterday.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)

Museum cafes in the South are all Fentimanns cloudy Rose Lemonade and pitta dips. Today I am in the Leyland Commercial Vehicle Museum's cafe.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)

More Commercial Vehicle Museum Cafe porn


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)

The view from the actual POPEMOBILE!!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

Only managed a few today.

South Hylton Metro station


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

Road down to the River Wear


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

The river is at the bottom of the bank behind the bushes


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

Disused methodist chapel


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

Local shops and another methodist church


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

The Jolly Potter


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

Village News


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

The view from the station


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

From the train between South Hylton and Pallion.  I was about to spend the next four and a bit hours in one of the buildings over the river.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2014)

and it started pissing down when I was halfway back to the station, so had to take shelter in a bus stop for 10 minutes


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> This one had the trotters slogan on the side and also had the trademark cloud of smoke
> 
> I'm in Buxton now. Was hoping to grab some shots, but it was pissing down when I got here and I'm leaving earlyish tomorrow.


That one belongs to a place on the A6. Can't remember what it sells but its always in the forecourt in the morning on the way to work. Could be antiques.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

A few pics from Humber Street Sesh yesterday.  The weather wasn't as good as last year, but it was a great day all the same. 



I started a feeding frenzy among the goldfish and carp in Prince's Dock, chucking bits of ginger biscuit in.



Local graffiti artists at work.



Crowds on Humber Street.



And again.  They reckon 40,000 people turned up.



Superb punk band, with rather a good looking bassist.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

Note the name of the stage - a nod to one of Hull's more famous musical sons.



Crowds outside the Minerva, which was doing a roaring trade.



Folk stage.  Some cracking bands on here. 

 

Welcome to the Great British Summer.  Thankfully the rain only lasted half an hour or so.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

View down Wellington Street.



Looking north towards the city centre, with Holy Trinity in the background.



Another folk band doing their thing. 



Nelson Street.  The queue for the bogs was epic by the evening, and a lot of women gave up queueing for the ladies and just used the gents' thunderboxes instead.  Meanwhile, Cerutti's is one of Hull's poshest restaurants. I wonder what they make of the festival.



Assorted food stalls on Wellington Street.



BMX lads and skaters doing their thing.



Humber Street again.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

Corner of Humber Street and Humber Dock Street. 



From the same spot looking south: more crowds.  Thieving Harry's is another of these trendy businesses that's popped up in the old fruit market area, complementing the gig venues, art galleries, microbrewery (who were doing a special festival ale, which was more than drinkable  ) and recording studio.  



The sun was out again by early evening. 



View north across the old Humber Dock.



Yet another band in one of the old fruit warehouses that's been turned into a gig venue.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

Two last views along Humber Street.  I'll blame the fading light for the blurry photos: the fact I'd patronised most of the beer tents and pubs by this time had nothing at all to do with it.  I was home by 11pm, but there were bands etc on into the early hours.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

A few pics I took earlier this year:

 

Silver Street entrance to Hepworth's Arcade, and a view along it from the Lowgate end.  It was shut, hence the lack of people.



Trinity House Lane, looking towards Trinity Square.



Walkway along the River Hull, behind the Streetlife Museum, with the _Arctic Corsair_, the last traditional distant-water trawler to land a catch in Hull, in 1987, on the right.



Warehouse conversions by the river.



Edwardian Easter event at the Streetlife museum.  Flavours does some of the best sandwiches in the city centre and it's only a few minutes' walk from work, so I patronise it quite a lot.



Front garden of the Streetlife museum, with Edwardian entertainment.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice little cafe on Cottingham Road: I often drop in for a coffee when I'm working up that way.



Only in Hull...

 

East Park on a sunny morning.

 

Shops on the Holderness Road.

 

Princes Ave on a warm evening, with a church spire apparently growing out of a tree.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

By the entrance to Humber Dock.



The pier from which the Humber ferries used to sail, before the bridge was built.



Humber Dock gates at low tide.



View across the marina.



East gateway to the Albert Dock.  The tower is some sort of maritime safety training facility.



View along the Albert Dock, from a public footpath that I suspect the dock authorities would rather didn't exist but can't get rid of.

 

From the same spot on the dock gates, looking east along the Humber.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

In other words, don't let the ship's cat ashore...



Goods sheds on Albert Dock.

 

Looking north over Albert Dock, towards the tower blocks on Anlaby Road.

 

More goods handling on Albert Dock, looking towards the city centre.

 

Preserved Humber sloop on the river.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

English Street, to the north of Albert Dock: a rather unprepossessing industrial area.



Chiquito's is rather good, although it doesn't look much from the outside.



More industrial buildings along English Street.



There are still quite a lot of fish wholesalers and processors in Hull; a legacy of the fishing industry, even though there are no boats based here now and the auction closed down a few years ago.

 

This walk ended up in the Vauxhall Tavern, a gay pub of long standing.  Looks a bit ropey from the outside: inside it's as camp as a row of pink tents.



Dodgy hotel next to a disused building - formerly a theatre, I think - with a tree growing out of it, just off the Anlaby Road.  The railway station is in the background.



Good on whoever did this.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

A few from a little street event in town last month:



Overcast day at Queen's Gardens.



Food stalls and street market in Trinity Square.



Back of the stage in Victoria Square.  The music was a bit family-friendly for my taste, but a nice enough atmosphere.



No, I don't know what this is all about.



Classic car display on Guildhall Road.



More from East Yorkshire Thoroughbred Car Club.

 

Nice old Ford Zodiac.

 

MkI Escort Mexico.  WANT!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

I've posted this elsewhere, but on reflection it's also one for this thread:







I think the council have fixed this now, so it no longer abuses passers by at random.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Only managed a few today.
> 
> South Hylton Metro station



Whenever you post pictures of the Metro they always make me think of Lego, as the style would fit perfectly with a kids Lego set.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 3, 2014)

Great pics Roadkill. Every time you post on this thread you make Hull look really nice and destroy the stereotype!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Great pics Roadkill. Every time you post on this thread you make Hull look really nice and destroy the stereotype!



I don't think the stereotype has ever really been true, and it's a lot less so now than it was fifteen or twenty years ago: Hull's great. 

I'm thinking about taking a wander down Wincolmlee and Bankside this afternoon and photographing a bit of the industry and/or urban dereliction round there.  I really ought to crack on with some work, but it's a lovely day, and I've got itchy feet...

*edit* Tbh I've barely scratched the surface of most of the city anyway.  Most of my pics are from the centre and the inner west/north-west areas I live and spend most of my time in.  I've put up a few from the inner end of Holderness Road, Southcoates Lane and Hedon Road, but there are swathes of east Hull I've not photographed, and nor have I done very much on either side of the river or in the suburbs.  The whole industrial area around Wincolmlee, Bankside, Stoneferry, and the sprawling residential areas all around the edges of the city are waiting.  Long way to go yet.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

One I'd forgotten taking.  The building in the centre is one of which I have many happy memories, and a few less happy ones, as it used to be Silhouette's nightclub, the main gay club in Hull.  Dear, sleazy, stick-to-the-carpet Sils: the opening of bigger and classier clubs in town killed it off, and they were much better in most respects, but it wasn't nearly as easy to get off your face on pills and dance like an idiot for hours, and such places didn't turn the same blind eye to people giving blowjobs in toilet cubicles.   The building is reopening as an arts cafe, appropriately enough as the big building to the right is Hull College of Art and Design.  The four-storey house to the left was built in - I think - the 1870s for John Holmes, who was then one of the biggest players in the fishing industry.


 

Three train-window shots of Hatfield Colliery, near Doncaster, soon to be the last working deep coal mine in the country.  This is where a landslide last year closed the railway line for six months: you can see the new trackbed in the first photo.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

I've taken another couple of pictures wandering around town today so I'll post them up later.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 3, 2014)

Edinburgh Waverley


Edinburgh haymarket


carstairs


Lockerbie


Carlisle


Penrith


Oxenholme


Lancaster


Preston


Wigan


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Whenever you post pictures of the Metro they always make me think of Lego, as the style would fit perfectly with a kids Lego set.


They are quite square 



Fez909 said:


> Great pics Roadkill. Every time you post on this thread you make Hull look really nice and destroy the stereotype!


When I made a brief visit to Hull a couple of years ago I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 3, 2014)

Manchester Oxford road


No cabbage on a Sunday,.so lamb nihari and keema plus nan and can of Rubicon.



A room with a window with a view


I don't stay in hotels that don't fold the shit paper.  It's a matter of principle.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 3, 2014)

Think I made an arse of those images btw.  Seem to have a spare one for some reason.  If anyone spots an error then let me know.

Edit: the train station ones obvs.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Penrith
> View attachment 58911



Famous for this sign:






I suspect it's a photoshop job, like 'family planning advice: use rear entrance,' but no matter.

I didn't have a wander this afternoon, in the end.  Conscientiousness overtook me, and I just went and sat outside a coffee shop on Princes Ave, did some work in the sunshine and listened to what I could hear of the jazz band in next-door Pave.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

The Boy said:


> A room with a window with a view
> View attachment 58920



I spent a birthday evening smoking crack in that car park once, as it happens.  Very classy, me!  I stress this was many years ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

Some pictures from my wanders today.  This is not quite as posh as the Mailbox in Birmingham, as it doesn't have a branch of Harvey Nicks in it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

Fluttering flyers, Northern Quarter.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

Alleyway, NQ.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

Ex factory of some sorts.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

Who knew aqua had a shop?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

Car park.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

Chocolate shop.  Will have to pop in next time I'm there as I don't think this was there last time I was in this part of town.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

One for frogwoman.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

A comment on the service at the pharmacy counter at Boots, Market Street.  So true.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2014)

More tomorrow, and I passed the old Employment Exchange which is being demolished sadly, but got some pictures of what remains.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 3, 2014)

Some mildly amusing shit on a wall in a pub, and some mildly impressive painted stuff on a wall outside a pub.  And a dirty back alley.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I spent a birthday evening smoking crack in that car park once, as it happens.  Very classy, me!  I stress this was many years ago.





_Farmerbarleymow _I'm surprised at you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 4, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> _Farmerbarleymow _I'm surprised at you



I have my moments.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 4, 2014)

fnar


blates


they never did come back.  probably had a lot of stuff to sell.


i'm hoping there have been new 5p and 10p coins issued at some point that i missed, or this is taking the piss


ownership is rather an apt word to have on the side of the wedding bus


they do it different here


----------



## The Boy (Aug 4, 2014)

not sure if "lay boys" means something different in this context



stretching the remit of the thread somewhat, but definitely the north




Marx and Engels woz here


bath in a box


the hanging gardens of Manchester


modern take on the religious triptych thing


and an explanation thereof


----------



## The Boy (Aug 4, 2014)

back on message




topiarytastic bee


plant tastic bus stop


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 4, 2014)

The Boy said:


> back on message
> View attachment 59000
> 
> View attachment 59001
> ...



Oh yeah, Dig in the City is on at the moment.  Not sure how long it runs for, but it was on the weekend just gone I think.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 5, 2014)

Boring, boring Oldham
 





Though it seems God has a sense of humour in that part of the world


And it is a bustling centre of cutting edge technological innovation



Although like many towns, it is held beck by mod revivalists


And there are health problems that put the current ebola outbreak in perspective


Meanwhile, back in Manchester, underwear is beginning catch on


----------



## The Boy (Aug 5, 2014)

I almost forgot the crushing mundanity of China town


Edit: not *really* Chinatown


----------



## The Boy (Aug 5, 2014)

Withington is a different place without the students


And who could forget the great hairdresser shortage of 2014?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Chocolate shop.  Will have to pop in next time I'm there as I don't think this was there last time I was in this part of town.



be careful...it could end up being the start of a grand adventure like in the movie _Chocolat_!
you might fall in love, or leave your abusive husband, or find yourself passed out amongst the chocolate statues on Easter morning, or, or.....turn into Johnny Depp and live on a houseboat which the townspeople will try to burn down in their crusade against immorality! Then what will you do? Life will no longer be mundane


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

The exploration of the North's crumbling, post-industrial wastelands continued today.

Rochdale


Todmorden


and the main focus of today's expedition


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Boy said:


> The exploration of the North's crumbling, post-industrial wastelands continued today.
> 
> Rochdale
> View attachment 59094
> ...


Did you go to Tod market? There's an amazing coffee shop there. Can drink on the premises and they also sell beans. Well worth a visit if you like coffee


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hebden Bridge us a very apologetic, cycling-themed town, though how this was affected by our visit coinciding with the summer monsoon season isn't clear







many of these yellow bicycles are to be found around the town




local legend has it that if the people please the yellow bicycle sufficiently, then it will descend on the town and bring drugs.  if they fail to please it, then it brings more rain.


apart from the import and export of cycle races, the main industry that remains in the town is tea towels




there is a bustling arts scene 


the town seemed to be built as a shopping paradise for eccentric hippies.  why anyone would set out to attract such types was hard to understand at first, though there were suggestions as to the benefits of easy prey



this cannibalism may be explained by the existence of food rationing in the town



and they even have facilities to make sure dinner is sufficiently beef-cakey


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

some more random shit from hebden bridge.

yellow wheel chair




a general room for general people




massive fucking ducks




millennium clock.  no, i have no idea either.




twins




where it all began





urinals for drunk teens



bike-themed hilarity



the town is exactly three hundred metres big


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

meanwhile in Manchester...

railways, sir.  thousands of them.



and climbing stickmen who may actually be abseiling


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Did you go to Tod market? There's an amazing coffee shop there. Can drink on the premises and they also sell beans. Well worth a visit if you like coffee




didn't even stop off there unfortunately, though it did look interesting.  

will make a point of stoppingnext time we're down .


----------



## moose (Aug 6, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Withington is a different place without the students
> View attachment 59058


Ha ha! I know who did that


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

northern quarter





coming from a part of the world where we all live on out own castle,.i can confirm that this is *not* a castle.  student or otherwise



back alley/arches


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

oh yeah.  the other half insists this crowd are some sort of Manchester lettings agency.  i still reckon you can call the number and buy tiny, little men


----------



## moose (Aug 6, 2014)

I want a manlet!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> be careful...it could end up being the start of a grand adventure like in the movie _Chocolat_!
> you might fall in love, or leave your abusive husband, or find yourself passed out amongst the chocolate statues on Easter morning, or, or.....turn into Johnny Depp and live on a houseboat which the townspeople will try to burn down in their crusade against immorality! Then what will you do? Life will no longer be mundane



I'm not really a fan of chocolate, and just want to have a nosy at what they sell.  Sorry!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2014)

The Boy said:


> meanwhile in Manchester...
> <snip>
> and climbing stickmen who may actually be abseiling
> 
> View attachment 59120



The stickmen are abseiling.  I used to work in the area and passed Arthur House every day.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The stickmen are abseiling.  I used to work in the area and passed Arthur House every day.



so have they been there forever then?  i must have walked passed that building dozens of times but that was the first time i noticed them.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm not really a fan of chocolate, and just want to have a nosy at what they sell.  Sorry!



You_ should_ be sorry!  

but seriously, be careful...look at the people casually lounging around the chocolate shop.  that sort of thing can lead nowhere good or wholesome!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> You_ should_ be sorry!
> 
> but seriously, be careful...look at the people casually lounging around the chocolate shop.  that sort of thing can lead nowhere good or wholesome!


It can only lead to bad things if you're a chocolate fiend. If you're not a fiend, you're just a normal shopper.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It can only lead to bad things if you're a chocolate fiend. If you're not a fiend, you're just a normal shopper.



you say that now.... 
just wait till they get their (chocolatey covered) claws in you, my friend!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2014)

The Boy said:


> so have they been there forever then?  i must have walked passed that building dozens of times but that was the first time i noticed them.


They've been there for at as long as I can remember - I started working in the area around ten years ago. I think they were put up when the block was refurbished. From memory, there is a little plaque giving more information - they were made by students or something I think.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 7, 2014)

am i right in saying this if the site of the old bobbins building that burned down last year?




a dog in a window



and another sculpture I've walked passed dozens of times without noticing


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 7, 2014)

I've taken a few more mundane Hull pics during my peregrinations this week, and one entertainingly weird one.  I'm off out to get drunk after work this evening, though, so they'll be up tomorrow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 7, 2014)

The Boy said:


> am i right in saying this if the site of the old bobbins building that burned down last year?
> 
> View attachment 59161
> 
> ...



Not sure what it was originally, but it was largely empty I think, although if memory serves was some kind of carpet/furniture shop but shuttered up at the time of the fire.  It was one of a string of fires in a short space of time on or around Oldham Street.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2014)

A few taken walking to and from work this week.



Hull Cheese pub, in the city centre.   The name apparently refers to a kind of very strong beer brewed in Hull a couple of centuries ago, and 'to get cheesed' meant to get absolutely steaming pissed. 



New art and gig venue on Alfred Gelder Street, in one of the city's ugliest office blocks.




Someone's started up a road train, doing guided tours of the city centre for tourists.  Seems very popular so far.  This is it heading towards town up Alfred Gelder Street, passing the end of High Street.  I got my phone out a few seconds too late to catch the engine. 



Humber Street as it usually looks - contrast this with the pics from the festival last weekend.  A lot of money is about to be spent on it, though, tidying up the buildings, and right behind where I was standing when I took this they're clearing the site of a major new digital technology/business start-up centre.



Wellington House, on the corner of Humber Street and Wellington Street.  This is one of the last surviving buildings by Cuthbert Brodrick, a noted local architect of the mid-nineteenth century.  It's been derelict for a while.  The plan was to restore it and convert it to offices to complement the technology hub, but unfortunately they've realised that it's in a dangerous condition so it's got to come down.  They're documenting it carefully as they dismantle it, though, and are promising a close replica.  



New taxi office on Princes Ave.  I was a bit unsure about the colour scheme at first, but it's grown on me.



Waltham Street, taken from the corner with Jameson Street looking towards Albion Street.

 

Er ... okay.   Spotted on Spring Bank whilst walking to work earlier this week.   

Appropriately enough these railings belong to the Peel Hall evangelical church, on the corner of Peel Street.  Several of Spring Bank's side streets are named after local and national political figures of the 1840s/50s, when this part of town was developing.  Peel is obviously Sir Robert Peel.  There's also Walmsley Street (J.B. Walmsley; Liberal MP), Morpeth Street (Lord Morpeth, MP), Hutt Street (William Hutt, MP) and Middleton Street (John Middleton, businessman and town councillor), among others.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2014)

I've just realised I've not actually posted these.  Taken on a walk to the shops in January last year. I took a bit of a detour through the Avenues, which were looking lovely in the snow.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

God II love the avenues


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2014)

aqua said:


> God II love the avenues



So do I.   

Princes Ave is buzzing these days as well.  I had dinner and a few drinks round there last night, and walked home musing on how we used to go to Pave when it opened and think it was a little outpost of gentrification in a rather tatty part of the city, and the only other place to drink round there was the Linnet and Lark.  Now it's wall-to-wall restaurants and bars.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2014)

These are really crap photos and I shall have to go back and get some more sometime, but herewith part of what's probably the most beautiful room in the city, the Court Room in Hull Maritime Museum.

 

 

The coats of arms on the shields are the cities Hull has traded with over the years.  The earliest were painted in the 1870s; IIRC the newest and last was only painted in 1991.  These days it's used as exhibition space, and a venue for posh drinks receptions etc.  The building itself is worthy of another photo or two as well, 'cos it's one of my favourite bits of Victorian architecture.  It was built in 1872 as the headquarters of the Hull Dock Company, and remained the dock offices until 1974.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2014)

A few more from the same file of pics, which I took when visiting a few years ago:



Punch hotel, on Victoria Square. Not one of the city centre's better pubs, but a lovely building.



National Cycle Network sign, by the City Hall.



Maritime Museum to the right, and over the road from it the old Yorkshire Bank, now a coffee shop.  King Edward Street, out of shot to the left, was all like this before the war - lovely, turreted Victorian buildings - but was bombed flat and rebuilt in drab 1950s style.  A great shame.



From the Streetlife Museum, looking down on the _Arctic Corsair._  When she was built in 1960 Hull had more than 130 of these big trawlers, making three-week trips to the Arctic fishing grounds.  _Corsair_ was one of the last, withdrawn from fishing in 1981 and laid up.  In 1986 her owners decided to scrap her, but to qualify for decommissioning payments she had to work for 100 days, so they got a crew together and sent her out fishing again.  Against all expectations she made record catches and turned a healthy profit, so she worked for more than a year before being withdrawn again and sold to the city council for preservation.  Well worth a visit, not least because most of the guides are ex-trawlermen and they tell some great stories.



The Empress pub.  Not a particularly great pub, but I do love the building.



Humberside Police Authority - as was - headquarters on the High Street.  Hitchcock's, meanwhile, is a local institution.  Looking at the TripAdvisor reviews, people either love it, or they miss the point completely and complain that it's not some bland chain restaurant: it's dark, poky, quirky and ever so slightly scruffy inside, but the food is tremendous. 



Looking north along the High Street.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not sure what it was originally, but it was largely empty I think, although if memory serves was some kind of carpet/furniture shop but shuttered up at the time of the fire.  It was one of a string of fires in a short space of time on or around Oldham Street.



Aye, I think that's the one then.  

Speaking of fires around Oldham Street, it was nice to see that NQ Live or whatever it's called is getting put right.  Probably cos I live in a city with a severe shortage of decent live venues, but it saddens me seeing gig venues getting bulldozed.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 9, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 59243
> 
> The Empress pub.  Not a particularly great pub, but I do love the building.
> 
> .



That is absolutely fabulous


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 9, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 59225
> 
> Wellington House, on the corner of Humber Street and Wellington Street.  This is one of the last surviving buildings by Cuthbert Brodrick, a noted local architect of the mid-nineteenth century.  It's been derelict for a while.  The plan was to restore it and convert it to offices to complement the technology hub, but unfortunately they've realised that it's in a dangerous condition so it's got to come down.  They're documenting it carefully as they dismantle it, though, and are promising a close replica.



He designed Leeds Town Hall and a few other extant lovely buildings in that city.  He also was a finalist for the design of Manchester Town Hall too.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He designed Leeds Town Hall and a few other extant lovely buildings in that city.  He also was a finalist for the design of Manchester Town Hall too.



I knew about Leeds town hall, but didn't realise he was in the running for Manchester too!

He did the old Hull town hall, which opened in 1866:





It was pulled down and replaced with the present-day Guildhall in 1907 during the remodelling of the city centre.  The only surviving bit now stands slightly forlornly in Pearson Park:






(Not my photos)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 9, 2014)

He certainly seemed to have a thing for columns!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2014)

Changing trains at Leeds


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Changing trains at Leeds



They were obviously pissed when they built that building - the vertical bits don't line up at all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They were obviously pissed when they built that building - the vertical bits don't line up at all.


I thought it was just me, I did have a bit to drink last night


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 16, 2014)

The fact they had to put the caveat on the sign is pretty bad.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> The fact they had to put the caveat on the sign is pretty bad.



Fair does though, 10p is cheap enough.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 16, 2014)

For some of it, it was a blatant rip off tbf. I did quite like the mug shaped like a mushroom with a recipe for mushroom soup printed on it. And a face. I hope it will be there next week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

In Leeds, I saw this hideous carbuncle a mile away and had to find out what it was:
 
It looks like a giant ninja turtle shell but it's a new concert venue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

And next to it, my favourite Leeds monstrosity:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> In Leeds, I saw this hideous carbuncle a mile away and had to find out what it was:
> View attachment 59704
> It looks like a giant ninja turtle shell but it's a new concert venue.



Jesus, that is one ugly fucking lump of a building!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> And next to it, my favourite Leeds monstrosity:
> View attachment 59705



That looks like its clad in some nice granite though.   

I must have passed it when I lived in Leeds, but whereabouts is it, as I can't remember?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That looks like its clad in some nice granite though.
> 
> I must have passed it when I lived in Leeds, but whereabouts is it, as I can't remember?


If you're coming into Leeds town centre from the University, it's way off on the left before the Merrion Centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> If you're coming into Leeds town centre from the University, it's way off on the left before the Merrion Centre.



Ta.  I can work out where it is now.  I was last in that part of Leeds in 1996, so memory is a bit hazy!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> In Leeds, I saw this hideous carbuncle a mile away and had to find out what it was:
> View attachment 59704
> It looks like a giant ninja turtle shell but it's a new concert venue.



That is quite impressively horrible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> That is quite impressively horrible.


I'm off for a bimble along the Leeds-Liverpool Canal later, so hopefully I should come back with some prettier pics.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm off for a bimble along the Leeds-Liverpool Canal later, so hopefully I should come back with some prettier pics.



And, like the other weekend, I'm trying to motivate myself to have an amble through the industrial areas alongside the River Hull.  I am quite spectacularly hung over and have someone coming round for dinner this evening, so I doubt I'll actually do it...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> In Leeds, I saw this hideous carbuncle a mile away and had to find out what it was:
> View attachment 59704
> It looks like a giant ninja turtle shell but it's a new concert venue.


It looks like a shit modern take on the Corn Exchange


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> For some of it, it was a blatant rip off tbf. I did quite like the mug shaped like a mushroom with a recipe for mushroom soup printed on it. And a face. I hope it will be there next week.



Where was it? Looks like the kind of car boot nonsense Mrs A would loved to drag me around at daft o'clock on a Sunday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

I had a ride on the Leeds-Liverpool Canal today. It was a windy day, so probably not a wise day to be on a towpath, especially since the canal starts next to the Bridgewater building, the tallest building in Yorkshire. Its design forces gusts down into the street, making walking down it rather hazardous on a windy day. I nearly came off before I had even started my  journey!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

The first lock on the canal:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

This is why Alan Bennett thinks Leeds looks like Florence:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

This next pic is supposed to be a waymarker showing how far it is to Liverpool, but if the previous photo shows up, I give up and curse the fuck out of Photobucket:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Phew.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Dark satanic mill:.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Shitty fucking photobucket


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

I did actually think of going as fas as I could and then calling my dad to pick me up:



I could even have got as far as killer b 's!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Flash twat with an outdoor gym:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

There's nothing I like better than an empty plot:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Especially one with a dumped dilapidated sofa on it:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh yeah baby


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Saltaire:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Didn't think I'd find a pub in Saltaire due to its teetotal history but I found a nice pub called Fanny's Ale House that served Old Rosie and this twatty winebar:



Funny name though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like a cock:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Jeez, that was a pain. I need to find a better photo app and I need to learn that my shitty fucking phone camera does not frame the pictures in the way that i see them when I take them.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 18, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Where was it? Looks like the kind of car boot nonsense Mrs A would loved to drag me around at daft o'clock on a Sunday.


Happily, Preston Market is on till about 3pm. In the Flag Market. Lancaster and Morecambe College has one but its a bit pants unless you really like George at Asda babygros that have been well used. Still often walk a mile to it though at 6am


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 18, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Happily, Preston Market is on till about 3pm. In the Flag Market. Lancaster and Morecambe College has one but its a bit pants unless you really like George at Asda babygros that have been well used. Still often walk a mile to it though at 6am



6am  Bloody hell you're keen.  I can't drag my arse over there until gone 10am.  It's usually more of a walk around than anything, although Mrs A has been buying old 1970s crockery of late.

I will not tell her about the Preston one....I want a lie in!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


>


I knew someone who moored up just past that mural for a while last year - crossing that lock regularly helped me get over The Fear of them


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2014)

A few weather-related ones...



Moody sky over west Hull.

 

Torrential rain last weekend over mundane rooftops.



An hour or so later, a good foot of water under Chanterlands Avenue railway bridge.

 

And a rainbow to round it off.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 18, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> 6am  Bloody hell you're keen.  I can't drag my arse over there until gone 10am.  It's usually more of a walk around than anything, although Mrs A has been buying old 1970s crockery of late.
> 
> I will not tell her about the Preston one....I want a lie in!


The Preston one is on all day though- not going to find beautiful things of antiquity though! But then you can go for a burger at the Ferret, my main reason to make an excuse to go to Preston.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 18, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 59759
> 
> Torrential rain last weekend over mundane rooftops.
> 
> .



This is dangerously close to winning the thread.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 24, 2014)

Blackpool Buses


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 24, 2014)

A rest home in Cleveleys


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 24, 2014)

Fleetwood bookies


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 24, 2014)

Who the hell drives round in a car like that!  Oh its Blackpool


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 24, 2014)

Went in but  i wish i hadn't! (Fleetwood)


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2014)

Made a pilgrimage to the first house i lived in today:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2014)

And then I encountered some street coleslaw:


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Made a pilgrimage to the first house i lived in today:



Space age - I like it


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 28, 2014)

Sooooo disappointed it were shut (fleetwood)


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 28, 2014)

Sooo went here instead


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 28, 2014)

Little Bispham


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 28, 2014)

Poulton-le-Fylde market... Helped meself to free cake!


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 28, 2014)

Benidorm!


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 28, 2014)

Slow day for Blackpool buses


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 28, 2014)

Salvation Army? not too sure the windows were that filthy!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2014)

Dunston Staithes


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2014)

A mundane time lapse. Trying out the Hyperlapse app on my phone in the car. Got some ideas for a few others too


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sterling work people. Sometime after Thursday this/next week a camera should hopefully be coming my way - I need to get back on this shit, I've missed it. Plus it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 31, 2014)

avu9lives said:


> Went in but  i wish i hadn't! (Fleetwood)


This was the view from my flat window when I first joined u75. It was a 'hitchins' discount store then and had the habit of playing loud music with a guy shouting about the discounts in store to passers by. And me in my flat.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

neonwilderness - Trinity Square in Gateshead was on the shortlist for Carbuncle of the Year.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-29044927

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/buildings...cle-cup-2014-winner-announced/5070668.article


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

kendal.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 3, 2014)

Really like that ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> neonwilderness - Trinity Square in Gateshead was on the shortlist for Carbuncle of the Year.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-29044927
> 
> http://www.bdonline.co.uk/buildings...cle-cup-2014-winner-announced/5070668.article


Yeah I saw that earlier. It's just up the road from my and is my local supermarket. 

I'm in two minds about the whole thing. That bit of town is quite nice, but fairly bland now. I used to be a complete dump but at least it was quite unique with things like the car park


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah I saw that earlier. It's just up the road from my and is my local supermarket.
> 
> I'm in two minds about the whole thing. That bit of town is quite nice, but fairly bland now. I used to be a complete dump but at least it was quite unique with things like the car park



It's fair to say that the overall winner of the competition is fucking horrible though - one of the judges described it as militaristic, and that about sums it up.  Battleship grey colours are never good.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's fair to say that the overall winner of the competition is fucking horrible though - one of the judges described it as militaristic, and that about sums it up.  Battleship grey colours are never good.


Yeah, Gateshead doesn't look as bad as that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, Gateshead doesn't look as bad as that



But what are those horizontal rails hanging from the extended roofs for - are they giant clothes horses?  






“The first principle of demolition should be to put up something that was better than was there before. Whatever you thought of the car park, this project is much worse.”


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But what are those horizontal rails hanging from the extended roofs for - are they giant clothes horses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've no idea, I don't often look up there 

That whole square is now private property which makes it all seem a bit oppressive as they have security patrols


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

blairsh said:


> Really like that ^^^


Thanks! Taken on a phone after two glasses of wine and with a three year old pulling my arm.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 3, 2014)

Even better then


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I've no idea, I don't often look up there
> 
> That whole square is now private property which makes it all seem a bit oppressive as they have security patrols



It's only oppressive because you behave badly, ASBO-neon.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2014)

I've just got back from a jaunt to the Netherlands, on the Hull-Rotterdam ferry.



_Pride of Rotterdam_, seen from outside Hull ferry terminal.



From the boarding ramp.  _Pride of Rotterdam_ and her sister, _Pride of Hull_, are big ships by ferry standards.  They're 60,000 gross tons.  To put that into perspective, _Titanic_ was 45,000...



From the ship, looking over to King George Dock.  The P&O ferry is _Pride of Bruges_, which does the Hull-Zeebrugge route.



The ferry terminal, seen from the ship.  One million passengers pass through Hull ferry port every year.



Looking east over the Humber.



And west, towards the city centre, with the Humber Bridge just visible in the background.



Lorries coming aboard.  Freight is the mainstay of these ferry routes.



Another view over the Humber.



Looking back towards the city, in fading light.  You can board from about 6pm onwards but it doesn't actually sail until 9, so a lot of people (me included) were half pissed and the evening entertainment was in full swing before we'd even left Hull.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2014)

Getting ready to leave.



Pulling away from the terminal, about to pass the entrance to King George Dock.



Heading out down the Humber.



Tankers at the jetties of Saltend chemicals plant.



Lights of Hull fading into the distance as we head south-east.

 

Ships at Immingham docks.  Phone cameras are crap in the dark so most of my pictures from this point on didn't come out.  Grimsby, which includes Immingham, is the UK's largest port by weight of goods handled, and the Humber ports collectively - Grimsby, Immingham, Hull, Goole and various small places - are the country's busiest port complex.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2014)

Stena Line ro-ro freighter, which followed us up the Humber this morning as far as Immingham.  IIRC the ship in the distance is _Pride of Bruges_.



Bulk carriers and a DFDS ro-ro ship at Immingham.  The water on the south side of the Humber is deeper than on the north, which is why the really big cargo ships go to Immingham: Hull and the ports further upriver specialise in smaller vessels.

 

Another bulk carrier at Immingham docks.



Approaching Saltend again.  Shame it was a rather murky morning, really.



Passing King George Dock.



Entrance to King George Dock, which was pretty quiet this morning.



Turning round at the terminal.

 

_Pride of Rotterdam_, seen through the window of the bus to the city centre.

Enjoy these ferry routes while they last.  Sadly, they're not all that profitable thanks to the recession and competition for passengers from airlines, and there are concerns that new EU rules on pollution from ships which are due to come into force next year could kill them off.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2014)

A few bus-window shots from last weekend;



Pickering and Ferens almshouses.  Christopher Pickering was a major trawler owner and local bigwig in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries.  Like most of his ilk he was a ruthless bastard when it came to his business, but he was also a noted philanthropist and funded several of these almshouse developments around the city, as well as creating Pickering Park, in west Hull.  Thomas Ferens was an industrialist and Hull MP.  Ferensway and the Ferens Art Gallery (which he endowed, IIRC) are named after him.



Tatty old Holderness Road, with one of its insalubrious and now defunct pubs in the foreground. 



Council buildings on Witham.



Nightclub at the top of Witham, near North Bridge.



I've no idea if this building actually is a party bar or even if it's in use at all: it seems to change hands about once a month.



From North Bridge, looking up the river at low tide.



Pozition nightclub.  I have fond memories of a work Christmas bash which ended up at this place years ago.  I was having a beer with my then-PhD supervisor upstairs, when a student wobbled up and said, 'Dr S*****, what are you doing here?!'
Said academic fixed him with a withering look and replied, 'Getting fookin' pissed just like you are.  What the fook else do you think I'd be doing here?'



Trinity House School, one of Hull's oldest schools and with a strong shipping bent (the kids wear naval-style jerseys, for instance, and AFAIK they still teach navigation), moved into this building last year.  Formerly it was the University of Lincoln's Hull campus.  longdog and I saw someone drive his car down the flight of steps leading to it whilst queueing to get into the bar opposite, one night many years ago.



YPI building on George Street.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2014)

A small street festival on Princes Ave a couple of weekends ago:



Shortly after I took this pic it rained.  Hard.



But thankfully not for long.  Quite a nice little event, actually.



Poet doing his thing outside Artlink.  

 

Looking out from the front of Garbutts bar.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> when a student wobbled up and said, 'Dr S*****, what are you doing here?!'
> 
> Said academic fixed him with a withering look and replied, 'Getting fookin' pissed just like you are.  What the fook else do you think I'd be doing here?'


----------



## coley (Sep 6, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunston Staithes


Really nice photo, and they have just got a grant to preserve them


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2014)

coley said:


> Really nice photo, and they have just got a grant to preserve them


Thanks 

Yeah, they've already started work at the other end. Plus that cone thing on the top is some art project.  It's only about a mile from me so I pass it quite often.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2014)

Morecambe Yacht Club office thingy







Antiques place, some back street in Morecambe, well, Poulton







Back Street daubings


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2014)

dp


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Pecket Well tonight


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

China! (Bispham)


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

poulton le fylde


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

Anchorsholme Park pitch and putt... Closed!


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

A Grand Day Out in Bispham


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

Feeding the Ducks and this fecker turned up!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2014)

avu9lives said:


> Feeding the Ducks and this fecker turned up!!



What the bloody hell is that?  It looks like a hybrid between a duck and a turkey.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What the bloody hell is that?  It looks like a hybrid between a duck and a turkey.


It looks like a Muscovy duck.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It looks like a Muscovy duck.



It looks wrong.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's fair to say that the overall winner of the competition is fucking horrible though - one of the judges described it as militaristic, and that about sums it up.  Battleship grey colours are never good.



Built on top of my old hall of residence. Astonishing that they've managed to build something far far uglier.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Built on top of my old hall of residence. Astonishing that they've managed to build something far far uglier.



It is hideous isn't it.  

But thankfully it isn't in the North, so it doesn't matter!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2014)

It's not even North London


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2014)

This is what it replaced, which actually looks quite cool in seventies black and white


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2014)

Orang Utan


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2014)

Belushi said:


> This is what it replaced, which actually looks quite cool in seventies black and white



Bland but relatively inoffensive.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2014)

avu9lives said:


> Anchorsholme Park pitch and putt... Closed!


I had many a happy game on there when I was a kid, my Grandma and Grandad lived in Thornton


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 9, 2014)

avu9lives said:


> poulton le fylde



Never seen a Disabled Badge sign that states you can't come back the same day

How odd


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 9, 2014)

avu9lives said:


> poulton le fylde


Poulton Le Fylde is my worst place ever. It just SMELLS of feature wallpaper.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 9, 2014)

avu9lives said:


> A Grand Day Out in Bispham


Great pic, that.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 9, 2014)

Another one taken from the boat, last Tuesday afternoon, which I meant to upload before and missed.



I'm not sure whether this is mundane or stunning.  It was a rather grey and overcast day, but it does go to show just how big the Humber estuary really is, and this is fifteen miles from the sea.  You can just make out the bridge in the far distance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2014)

Belushi said:


> This is what it replaced, which actually looks quite cool in seventies black and white


I had the worst acid trip in my life in Room 729 of that building


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 9, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Poulton Le Fylde is my worst place ever. It just SMELLS of feature wallpaper.


Poulton-le-Fylde graveyard


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## coley (Sep 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What the bloody hell is that?  It looks like a hybrid between a duck and a turkey.


Why aren't the photos loading ?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2014)

Spent every consecutive Friday for about three years in this building. ~1998-2001


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2014)

Super moon looking not that super


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> it does go to show just how big the Humber estuary really is,


It looks big on the map, but I don't think you really appreciate quite how big it is until you see it. I remember driving down to Spurn Point a couple of years ago and it looks massive there


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)

As part of the heritage open days this weekend, part of the Dunston Staithes was opened up. I think this is the first time there's been public access to this section since the Garden Festival about 20 years ago.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)

Had a bit of a chat with the guy in orange who was organising things. Apparently there's otters living on the river nearby, so he's challenged me to try and get a photo


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)

Bridge over the River Team. This has just re-opened and I think is now part of one of the coast to coast routes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)

The reverse of the above shot. The bridge links the staithes to the main part of the garden festival site.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)

and this is how it used to look


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 14, 2014)

No pictures of otters?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No pictures of otters?


No sign of any today. I'll keep a look out when it's quieter though


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 16, 2014)

Fleetwood Ferry


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 16, 2014)

I want his job!!


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.fishermansfriend.com/en-gb/heritage/

Good for sore throats apparently


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 20, 2014)

Mundane!!  Norbreck CASTLE!! In all its glory1   A must  read for trip advisor reviews.. Ahem!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 21, 2014)

Carnforth war memorial


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 21, 2014)

Midland Hotel from the Festvial Market car park....Saturday


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 26, 2014)

I would prefer to go to a solicitor with bird feeders outside.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 4, 2014)

underwater in Blackpool.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 4, 2014)

Ferris wheel, Blackpool


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 5, 2014)

River Lune from the bus last week






 Morecambe 'Festival' Market







Cheeky sod wouldn't leave me alone!


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 6, 2014)

Atom Percepticon with Pendle Hill in the background.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 6, 2014)

Emley Moor mast.


----------



## longdog (Oct 8, 2014)

So I got a 'pre-enjoyed' 14MP Fuji digital camera for £22 yesterday and I have to say I'm fairly impressed with its night-time abilities.


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 10, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> River Lune from the bus last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 10, 2014)

Brings back childhood memories.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Some from this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Railway at Hagg Bank


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Hagg Bank


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Free poop scoop bags


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Do not jump off the bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Hagg Bank Bridge - This was the route of the original railway to Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Tunnel under the old railway path


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Old railway path


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Mystery gate


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Allotments


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Wylam Methodist Church


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

J. A. Stobo & Son


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

The Black Bull


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

The Fox & Hounds


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Level crossing


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Signal box


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

The Boathouse


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)

Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Shirl (Oct 11, 2014)

Sun, rain and a double rainbow in Pecket well this evening.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 11, 2014)

Pecket Well to Hardcastle Crags walk


----------



## coley (Oct 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The Fox & Hounds


Advertising for Christmas? Nuke it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Perry Solstice (Oct 15, 2014)

Boro Moon


----------



## longdog (Oct 16, 2014)

Some from Hull Fair....


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Boy (Oct 16, 2014)

Tempting fate, that.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Tempting fate, that.


Also needs some punctuation.

Ebola free! Booze heaven!

or

Ebola free-booze heaven!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longdog (Oct 18, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



Fails due to total lack of mundaneness.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 18, 2014)

Broughton stocks and war memorial.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 18, 2014)

Sellafield north gate


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 18, 2014)

Three shires stone.  Wrynose top.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 18, 2014)

Devils Bridge.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 18, 2014)

Power Rangers on Devils Bridge.


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 19, 2014)

It's a rubbish photo but I wished I'd got a decent picture of the ladies enjoying a pre match ice cream in a soulless pub outside Huddersfield town's ground on Saturday. It was cheap overly pink ice-cream piled high with squirty cream. The weather was blustery and squally and sky sports was sucking the attention of the customers from each other.


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 19, 2014)

Impromptu litter bin. Door of empty shop on approach to picadilly station. Manchester.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2014)

Local art in what is being referred to as the 'coffee quarter' these days






and the second version


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2014)

I think I have posted this one before, when I was trying out the camera on an old phone.

Fitting in light of the recent attack on Eric's statue


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2014)

Is that a toy bird on his shoulder? Wahtbis going on there?,


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2014)

I can't remember the event now but they sewed a jacket onto the statue and I think the bird is supposed to be a seagull.

Summat to do with a Vintage festival/Wayne Hemingway : *more here

More on the attack on the statue*


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2014)

A couple from Gateshead tonight


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2014)

tangerinedream said:


>




Grey render is so depressing to look at it should be banned.  It amazes me that people seem to think 'lets make the building look totally shit by covering it in soul-destroying grey concrete'.


----------



## Perry Solstice (Oct 21, 2014)

It's an unbelievable photo. Everything's in there; the building, the gate, the sky... I don't have the words.
I took my son to WOMAD a few years ago, which was a wonderful experience for both of us, but after four days of bongos I wanted to bomb it. Only when the train home took us into the Midlands and I started to see sights like the one above did my soul feel at ease. Home sweet home.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2014)

Blackpool today. Oh my fucking word. Could have taken some great pics but was busy trying to survive. Nearly got swept backwards into a mundane bloody end under a Honda Prelude.


----------



## coley (Oct 22, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Sellafield north gate
> 
> View attachment 62600



Now that's really mundane, top marks


----------



## coley (Oct 22, 2014)

tangerinedream said:


>



Top mundane
In fact,depressingly mundane, top marks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2014)

coley said:


> Top mundane
> In fact,depressingly mundane, top marks



It epitomises the saying 'it's grim up north'.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2014)

coley said:


> Now that's really mundane, top marks



I'm surprised he didn't get arrested for taking pictures of a very sensitive nuclear complex, given the alert level was raised recently.  MI5 probably followed him home.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 23, 2014)

coley said:


> Now that's really mundane



Really mundane you say?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm surprised he didn't get arrested for taking pictures of a very sensitive nuclear complex, given the alert level was raised recently.  MI5 probably followed him home.



For taking pictures of a civilian facility from a public road?  The AEA police definitely saw me, they didn't care.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 23, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> For taking pictures of a civilian facility from a public road?  The AEA police definitely saw me, they didn't care.



That's what they wanted you to think.  

Seen any anonymous vans with dark windows parked outside recently?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Seen any anonymous vans with dark windows parked outside recently?



Hang on, there's someone at the door...  NO CARRIER


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 23, 2014)

OK, my love of lager and bacon butties has got me out of a waterboarding holiday in Guantanamo bay.  I've got a couple more.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 23, 2014)

Asda in Lidget Green mundane enough for you?


----------



## The Boy (Oct 25, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 62851



Top quality, lah-di-dah back alley-age there btw - clean AND tarmac


----------



## coley (Oct 26, 2014)

The defunct Alcan aluminium smelter in the background.
Fuck you sideways Milliband, you bastard.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 26, 2014)

Emley moor mast from Queensbury.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 26, 2014)

Tree Panopticon.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 26, 2014)

Wainhouse tower.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 28, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Asda in Lidget Green mundane enough for you?
> 
> View attachment 62852


I thumbed up that even though it didn't show. Asdas


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 28, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 62979


That's an excellent pic.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 28, 2014)

tangerinedream said:


> That's an excellent pic.


Thank you.  It is a murder scene investiagation though, somebody was tragically stabbed the previous day.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 28, 2014)

A few from two trips to Hull Fair the other week, one with longdog and friends, and one with me mum.



Yes, it was really fucking busy.



Food, palmists and more crowds.



All the fun of the fair...



I don't normally like rides like this, but I was quite drunk, and sitting so high up looking out over the fair and the city was quite impressive.  



I won a little cuddly toy for my nephew, then two weeks old, on this.  



Went on this too.  



Giant lighted phallus.  Or something.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 28, 2014)

Faintly dishy sweet-seller.



We'd have liked to go on this, but the queue was epic.





Proper gallopers.  My mum enjoyed these, when she was up staying for the second weekend of the fair.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 28, 2014)

Freedom logo, in a pub beer garden.



Yacht going into the marina, in the former Humber Dock.



Now part of the marina, Railway Dock was one of the first rail-connected docks in the country when it opened in 1846.



EU member-state flags along Castle Street, in what has been described as Britain's most European city.



Form behind the flagpoles, looking up to Prince's Quay and the city centre.



Quiet corner of the Old Town, just off the delightfully-named Dagger Lane.



The road train, waiting to set off from outside City Hall.  I'd heard the bloke doing the commentary - in the jeans and black jacket - was good, but I hadn't realised how good.  His banter had the passengers in stitches as the 'train' set off.

 

Lovely sky over the Dukeries.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 28, 2014)

Little sculpture outside a hotel on the Marina.



The mud of the River Hull, at low tide.



Can't imagine how this place stays in business: it's shit, and usually dead.



Drypool Bridge got stuck open the other day, causing horrendous traffic jams.  Behind it, hasten the day they finally start work on demolishing the flour mill - which closed in the depths of the recession - and building the hotel that is supposed to take its place.  Flats are to be built on the car park in the right of the pic as well.



One of the Larkin 25 toads, in Nelson Mandela Garden, outside the Streetlife Museum.



Nelson Mandela Garden, looking towards High Street on a quiet Sunday afternoon.



It was a lovely sunrise when I took this walking to work last week, although it did look as if someone had just nuked the city centre.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2014)

Just seen this on Twitter:






Sunrise at The Deep.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2014)

"Stand there while I take your photo........oh"






Barton Grange nr Bolton 'Destination Garden Centre of the year 2014'   (no-I don't know _either_)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 31, 2014)

A quick nod and grin at this thread and my enjoyment of it. You all rock to fuck


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2014)

Windermere t'other day







Half term innit


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2014)

Grange over Sands yesterday


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2014)

....and it has a Promenade - who knew??


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2014)

Milnthorpe market


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2014)

Kingston Park


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2014)

The Mundane in this thread title is hitherto redundant.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 1, 2014)

Memwirth Hill


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 1, 2014)

Druids Temple


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 1, 2014)

Skippy canal


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 1, 2014)

My kind of pub


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


Ah, Teal! My favourite. Go on her at least 4 times a year.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 2, 2014)

Three of Haworth station.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Nov 2, 2014)

somewhere up north


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 2, 2014)

Stalybridge owd Fire station


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 2, 2014)

If your ever in Oldham take sum pics its mundane heaven


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 2, 2014)

A Mundane chicken giving me the eye through a fence in Shaw/Oldham


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2014)

avu9lives said:


> If your ever in Oldham take sum pics its mundane heaven


Blimey....amazed The Candlelight is still there!

My parents went in there ( I'm 44 ) when they were courting I believe. I understand it was quite low rent then too.  I was always put off going there by reports from mates/colleagues when I lived in Oldham.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)

A few from inside Newcastle Keep last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)

and one from the pub over the road


----------



## longdog (Nov 3, 2014)

Mine's a pint of Doombar... I'll be there directly


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2014)

longdog said:


> Mine's a pint of Doombar... I'll be there directly


That's what I went for. Got change from £3 as well


----------



## AnandLeo (Nov 5, 2014)

Hayfield


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

More and more of these round here of late.  (what are they for please - they never have anything in them,obvs)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

Local supermarket love-in


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

looking towards The Midland Hotel


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

Boats 'n' bobs


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

P  a  n  o  r  a  m  i  c






trying my new phone functions out


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

More


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

More


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

...and more


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

Sun and Shade on my walk this morning through Bare


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

Pub in Bare


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> More and more of these round here of late.  (what are they for please - they never have anything in them,obvs)


Drugs. Or costume jewelry. 
Is there a costume jewelry epidemic in your town?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry to dirty up a thread with a link to something London related, but a photographer called Dan Giannopolos has dedicated a page on his site to photos of discarded baggies found in South East London:
http://gianphotography.com/discarded-drug-baggies/
Throbbing Angel


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry to dirty up a thread with a link to something London related, but a photographer called Dan Giannopolos has dedicated a page on his site to photos of discarded baggies found in South East London:
> http://gianphotography.com/discarded-drug-baggies/
> Throbbing Angel



Cheers for that Orang Utan, great website.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 6, 2014)

Eastern end of Scale Lane, looking towards the new footbridge.  The Lion and Key is one of my favourite pubs in this part of town. 




Buses lined up behind Paragon interchange.

 

On a wall on a side street off Newland Avenue.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 6, 2014)

From outside the Lion and Key, looking west up Scale Lane.  I might have posted this one before, come to think of it, but no matter.

 

The beer-mat ceiling in the Lion and Key.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 6, 2014)

Cranbrook Avenue.  The university owns a lot of the houses in this picture, as Cranbrook Ave runs along the southern edge of the main campus.



Old cottage at the bottom of Inglemire Lane, long since swallowed up in Hull's urban sprawl.


 

Beverley Road, looking down towards the crossroads with Cottingham Road and Clough Road.  This is my old stomping ground: I used to live round here when I was a student.

 

Speaking of which, my flat was in this terrace.  



From a bit further south, next to the Endsleigh Centre, with my old manor in the distance.

 

Endsleigh Centre: a former convent, and now a hotel, conference venue etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## moose (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder why they're called 'baggies' and not 'bags'


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2014)

Wylam


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2014)

Selby


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Selby



There's a really good chip shop all the way down there on the left.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> There's a really good chip shop all the way down there on the left.


 Had a large cod and chips as it happens.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

Hospital car park waiting for an emergency prescription....raining.....Happy Saturday!!!!!1!!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

Boots fire exit doors


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

Friday morning milk crates outside the local WMC.  Coach in background was collecting oldsters for a trip. 8am.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

Awwww


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Selby



I visited that location on Street View a month or so back

This photo






taken c. 1913 shows the (Gotch's) building from the opposite direction


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

It was too wet for an enjoyable day out on the bike today so I went to the pub instead.

The New Beehive.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

The Sparrow.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

Forster Square station.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

The Corn Dolly.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

Corn Dolly again.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

Bratfud Cathedral.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

Alhambra Theatre from City Park.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

I've posted this mural before but it's been updated.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 8, 2014)

Jacob's Well.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I visited that location on Street View a month or so back
> 
> This photo
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have recognised it if you hadn't have said but now you've done so I know exactly where this is.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Trip up to Haworth this morning.  I was going to convert all the images to black and white with a sepia tinge but I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Haworth.  I would like this to be my address.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Haworth.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Haworth.  Again.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Chuffin' steam trains in chuffin' Haworth.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Haworth from Black Moor Road.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Cow and Calf rocks.  Ilkley Moor.  Not in Haworth.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Trip up to Haworth this morning.  I was going to convert all the images to black and white with a sepia tinge but I couldn't be arsed.
> 
> View attachment 63561



Used to love all the new age crap in Spooks when I was a kid. Can't believe that place is still there, open, thirty years on.

That cobbled hill would kill me now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2014)

Yesterday's sunrise (I was definitely safely parked at  the side of the road when I took this )


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2014)

The view from a new cafe not far from my house (decent breakfast too )


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2014)

The tip


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Used to love all the new age crap in Spooks when I was a kid. Can't believe that place is still there, open, thirty years on.
> 
> That cobbled hill would kill me now.



I've never actually been in there, I was always distracted by the Timmy Taylors pub opposite.  Couldn't do the hill myself, the trick is to start at the other end and work the way down.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> I've never actually been in there, I was always distracted by the Timmy Taylors pub opposite.  Couldn't do the hill myself, the trick is to start at the other end and work the way down.



Yeah - but you do have to walk back up the bugger if you need to get back to your car, innit.

I used to go there on Sundays when I lived in Todmorden - from age 12/13. The Sister and I always spent a fair while in Spooks looking at stuff.  It was brand new then and of interest to all and sundry passing by.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 9, 2014)

Now, you see I grew up in Cumbria and although I've got family in Yorkshire, most places around these parts are completely new to me.


----------



## longdog (Nov 11, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> There's a really good chip shop all the way down there on the left.



And a pretty good kebab shop as well if memory serves.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

From where the Eric Morecambe statue usually stands


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

Heysham looking towards Morecambe


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 12, 2014)

> Steel Works is divided into two sections. The first features photographs from Consett when it was a thriving industrial town in the 1960s. Contributors include Don McCullin and Tommy Harris.
> 
> The second part looks at post-industrial Consett, a town that seems abandoned even though its inhabitants still live there.



http://ageofuncertainty.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/steel-works.html


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 12, 2014)

Double Rainbow on the way back from school this aft


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 12, 2014)

Site of the old chicken processing plant that burned down a couple of years back, maybe longer


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 12, 2014)

Site of the old Frontierland amusement park - round the back of Morrisons essentially - Morecambe

In the news as being redeveloped, again


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't think these are part of *The Tern Project* as they are in Morrisons car park, but nevertheless, BIRDS!


----------



## blairsh (Nov 15, 2014)

Not sure i posted these. All outskirts of Sheffield.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 15, 2014)

Do indoor pictures of the north count? Ended up at a charity boxing match in a working mens club last weekend...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 15, 2014)

blairsh said:


> Do indoor pictures of the north count? Ended up at a charity boxing match in a working mens club last weekend...



I don't see why not - as long as it's Northern, mind.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 15, 2014)

It looked pretty northern to me in there


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2014)

Mundane side streets, just off Newland Ave.



Pearson's, on the corner of Princes Ave, bracing itself for the Saturday evening crowds.



Lovely old Victorian villa on Beverley Road, now a nursing home.



Old cinema and pub, now being turned into flats.  I've happy memories of a singularly messy staff night out which ended up here, back when I was a barman.  Come closing time one of us was vomiting over the railings into the street, a half-German lad had forgotten which country he was in and was found in the bog throwing up and cursing in German, and the deputy manager passed out in the rockery in his front garden when he got home.  

 

One of a series of World War I memorial plaques put up in the station last week.  They were made by inmates at Hull prison.

 

Superb cut glass shop on Spring Bank.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

Durham


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

River Tyne from the train


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

Clasper Village


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Durham



From the window of an East Coast train...  Back in the days when I used to see that view regularly half the trains were still in British Rail livery and they still had smoking carriages!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> From the window of an East Coast train...  Back in the days when I used to see that view regularly half the trains were still in British Rail livery and they still had smoking carriages!


I can just about remember that 

IIRC the seats lined up with the windows properly too?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

Blaydon


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2014)

Newcastle


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 16, 2014)

Huddersfield girl who doesn't noooo her
highway code


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 16, 2014)

Huddersfield not so famous monument


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 16, 2014)

Huddersfield in the fog1


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

Is 4th Wave record shop still in Hud, avu9lives ?


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is 4th Wave record shop still in Hud, avu9lives ?



One doesn't do record shops darling


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



I think it must have been one of those railhead treatment trains that went through Hull one evening the other week, when I was in my garden having a fag.  The railway line is the best part of a mile from my house and I can't normally hear anything from it, but there's no mistaking the sound of two 37s getting stuck in.


----------



## longdog (Nov 17, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I think it must have been one of those railhead treatment trains that went through Hull one evening the other week, when I was in my garden having a fag.  The railway line is the best part of a mile from my house and I can't normally hear anything from it, but there's no mistaking the sound of two 37s getting stuck in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I think it must have been one of those railhead treatment trains that went through Hull one evening the other week, when I was in my garden having a fag.  The railway line is the best part of a mile from my house and I can't normally hear anything from it, but there's no mistaking the sound of two 37s getting stuck in.




I think they are due to stop running in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2014)

longdog said:


>


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 18, 2014)

Ambulatory Care, Lancaster.
Dull as fuck


----------



## longdog (Nov 19, 2014)

I post this picture from the Hull Daily Mail without further comment.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 19, 2014)

No further comment could possibly enhance this image.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 19, 2014)

At least no-one took a picture when he pooed on the floor of the council offices.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 21, 2014)

A few murky pics I took walking to work early one morning this week, by a different route from my usual:



Looking down George Street, from the end of Jameson Street.  Looks as if that big branch of Lloyd's is one of the thousand for the chop.  Much good that will do a struggling part of the city centre, I'm sure. 



Back in the 90s George Street was one of the main going-out areas, and it was wall-to-wall bars and very fighty on a weekend when people were heading for LA's or the Eclipse.  Subsequently it went through a phase of being dominated by strip joints but most of them are gone too, leaving a lot of empty property.



Another townie bar I used to drink in when I was 17, now long closed, and the offices next door used to be Comet's local HQ.  Thankfully they're part occupied again now, and with Trinity House School moving down George Street and a bit of residential development going on perhaps it won't remain quite as moribund for long.



Closed shops make a pig sad.



Looking up Dock Street, from outside one of the area's few remaining strip clubs.



Looking south towards the Old Town across Queen's Gardens, from outside the old central Police station.  The buildings opposite are mainly council offices.  Queen's Gardens was the first dock in Hull, opened in 1778.  Before then, all of the trade was done from the river itself.  Queen's Dock - as it was named in 1854 to commemorate a visit from Vicky - was too shallow and the entrance too tight to take the bigger ships that arrived in the nineteenth century, and it was closed and filled in in 1933.



From the same place, looking further west towards Quay Street.



There's talk about moving William Wilberforce on his 100-foot pedestal back to his original place at the top of Whitefriargate, but I can't see it happening.  Behind him, the hideous Hull College building is over the old dock entrance.



1980s public art.



Looking roughly west up Queen's Gardens, with the domes of the old docks office - now the maritime museum - in the distance.  Come of think of it, this isn't so far from where John Atkinson Grimshaw sat to paint one of my favourite paintings of the city, in 1879:







You can see the Wilberforce monument in its original place near the dock office.  The buildings on the right are much prettier than the concrete bulk of Queen's Gardens nick - where Christopher Alder was killed - which replaced them.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 21, 2014)

This used to be the city archives, until they were transferred to the new history centre in 2007.



From outside the same building, looking south along Lowgate.



An even earlier town docks office, this one from 1820 to 1866.  In my time it's been a really dodgy pub, a restaurant, a training facility for catering students at Hull College, a students' common room, and then it was boarded up for a while.  Now it's offices.



Students heading into Hull College.



Continuing the Wilberforce theme, this was his house.



'Keep flying south-west, and then turn right when you get to Hull.'


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2014)

stunning pictures thread -------------->


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> stunning pictures thread -------------->


I've lived here 30 years, so the bridges are fairly mundane to me


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I've lived here 30 years, so the bridges are fairly mundane to me


Yeah but your pics are ace (stunning). Top work fella


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 23, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I've lived here 30 years, so the bridges are fairly mundane to me



We'll take shittier photos then   


Good stuff


----------



## The Boy (Nov 23, 2014)

I remember when round here was all shaky, out of focus shots .


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2014)

The Boy said:


> I remember when round here was all shaky, out of focus shots .


For reference, the other side of the bridges taken with my phone at 2am after a few pints 



neonwilderness said:


> River Tyne from the train


----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2014)

Just been looking through some old photos and found this, might have posted it before put i can't remember. Sat on a window ledge upstairs in a flat above a shop looking over to Liverpool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2014)

good picture


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

The Boy said:


> I remember when round here was all shaky, out of focus shots .



I know - neonwilderness should only take photos after a skinful from now on.  10 pints minimum.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2014)

Cheers Pickman's.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

Dug through some of the ones I've taken over the past few months.  An old mill, still in use as various clothing factories.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

Shitty office block near the hospital in Crumpsall, Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

Boring housing near the hospital.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

The old labour exchange being demolished in Manchester, opposite the Crown Court on Aytoun Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

Gone!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

Still clearing up behind the fence back in early September.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll try and have a wander round this week to see what they're up on that site.  I think the plan is to build an ugly tower of some description.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The old labour exchange being demolished in Manchester, opposite the Crown Court on Aytoun Street.



I remember it well.  PI day used to be Thursday IIRC.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good they've finally got around to knocking that eyesore down on Aytoun Street but another ugly tower block is not what that area needs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2014)

quiet guy said:


> Good they've finally got around to knocking that eyesore down on Aytoun Street but another ugly tower block is not what that area needs.


I quite liked it - a nice 50s/60s style and could have been tarted up to be usable again. But it could have been in a bad state I suppose, so demolition was the only option.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)

Leeds Xmas Market


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)

James Watt


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)

Majestyx.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)

The Black Prince.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)

Haworth Steampunk Weekend, Whitby Goth Weekend's slightly sadder cousin.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't recall if I've posted these, but they're still in my phone, so....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

Panorama - clicky


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm really enjoying the Morecambe Bay pics.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

Good!


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 26, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Panorama - clicky



Lovely pic.


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2014)

Aye


Throbbing Angel said:


> Panorama - clicky


Aye, but where and what?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2014)

coley said:


> Aye
> 
> Aye, but where and what?


Morecambe Bay from the Prom at Bare Village.


----------



## coley (Nov 27, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Morecambe Bay from the Prom at Bare Village.


Ta


----------



## coley (Nov 27, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 64119


Have to have a look at this steampunk business, strangely appealing


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 64119





coley said:


> Have to have a look at this steampunk business, strangely appealing



But the bloke in the picture above looks like the definition of 'embarrassing dad'


----------



## coley (Nov 30, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But the bloke in the picture above looks like the definition of 'embarrassing dad'


Past that, now embarrassing granda


----------



## longdog (Dec 1, 2014)

Another in my occasional 'Picture from the local rag posted without further comment' series.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)

Somewhere near Thirsk


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)

Sheffield


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)

Radcliffe Power Station, possibly getting into the Mundane Midlands here


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)

Sheffield again


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2014)

Newcastle


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 7, 2014)

Good to see some Sheffield pics on here.  

Meanwhile, from last Monday, when I was walking home from work:

 

Crowds gathering in Victoria Square for the Xmas lights switch on.  The rapper on stage was crap, but I quite like the lights on the City Hall.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 7, 2014)

I have put plenty of Sheffield pics on here 

Lovely photo btw


----------



## coley (Dec 7, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Newcastle


Lovely photo, hardly 'mundane' though.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 9, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Good!



You might get some good pics of the bay this week when the storm hits.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 10, 2014)

Been in the middle of nowhere most of this week....pics to follow


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 11, 2014)

From pretty much the same spot as I took my last picture, the Christmas tree and lights in Victoria Square, in a quiet moment whilst walking home from work this evening.



AFAIK the Christmas tree always used to be a donation from Scandinavia, Hull being the main entry point for timber imports from that part of the world, but the website suggests that this year's one is from Northumbria.


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 12, 2014)

ogden reservoir


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 12, 2014)

ogden resi 2


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 12, 2014)

hollingworth lake rochdale


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 12, 2014)

hollingworth lake sailing club


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 12, 2014)

hollingworth lake


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 12, 2014)

hollingworth lake ice cream van in November


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 12, 2014)

hollingworth lake sunset on its way down to Manchester


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

some water pump thing in Over Kellett


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

Emo Oil?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2014)

emo oil from crushed emos, like baby oil from crushed babies.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

Gate. Field. Trees


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

Sick of visiting addresses at the end of bloody little muddy tracks


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Sick of visiting addresses at the end of bloody little muddy tracks


you wouldn't believe the trouble i've had to go to to ensure you do have to.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

Driveway


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

Guard Alpacas!?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

The old 'Classic Cinema', Morecambe - been a DIY place for years


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

Bowerham


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 12, 2014)

Golgotha/Quernmore (I think)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Guard Alpacas!?



Did they bite you?  Or whatever it is that alpacas are supposed to do.  If they  didn't, they couldn't have been very good guard alpacas.   

They do look nice and friendly though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did they bite you?  Or whatever it is that alpacas are supposed to do.  If they  didn't, they couldn't have been very good guard alpacas.
> 
> They do look nice and friendly though.



Noooo!  They were quite friendly.  I think they were after food. There were three of them and they all came over to the fence as soon as I got out of the car.  Mahoosive eyelashes too!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 14, 2014)

A few more from me.  This is the site of the former Labour Exchange on Aytoun Street, Manchester, where they are building some new thing.






It's going to look something like this apparently.






There are some pictures of the old building here:

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums...treet-Employment-Exchange-Manchester-Nov-2013


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 14, 2014)

I wandered into Manchester Cathedral the other weekend when I was in town, and it was choir practice which was nice to stand and listen to for a while.











Pictures a bit blurry as I was just using my phone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 14, 2014)

In all the years I've lived here, I've never noticed this although I knew it existed.  Part of the original Hanging Bridge, which was built over Hanging Ditch, just over the road from the Cathedral.  The bridge dates from 1343, but the present structure was built in 1421, and is a Scheduled Ancient Monument.  






More on it here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanging_Bridge


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 14, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Emo Oil?



Very common in Ireland.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 17, 2014)

@undertheraedar  on twitter wants to locate this picture.
Probably a new town but not Cumbernauld to which it was originally attributed (and which google image search will say)... any one know?


----------



## The Boy (Dec 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> In all the years I've lived here, I've never noticed this although I knew it existed.  Part of the original Hanging Bridge, which was built over Hanging Ditch, just over the road from the Cathedral.  The bridge dates from 1343, but the present structure was built in 1421, and is a Scheduled Ancient Monument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me and missus were trying to figure out what was in the bit down those steps last time we were down.  Think we decided on 'storage'.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 17, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> The old 'Classic Cinema', Morecambe - been a DIY place for years



How did I miss this first time round?  That building is amazing.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

The Boy said:


> How did I miss this first time round?  That building is amazing.



It is a good one.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

Needed some salt for the winter - visit the aggregates yard innit


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

Silverdale Triptych


----------



## The Boy (Dec 17, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Silverdale Triptych



What's wrong with golfers who aren't private?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 17, 2014)

The Boy said:


> What's wrong with golfers who aren't private?



They play on the officers' course.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 17, 2014)

Whitefriargate, late afternoon Saturday.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 17, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Me and missus were trying to figure out what was in the bit down those steps last time we were down.  Think we decided on 'storage'.



It is quite difficult to tell - I'll wander back when I've got time and see if I can work it out.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 17, 2014)

http://undertheraedar.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/the-era-of-radical-concrete-meets.html?m=1

Now been found in Haddington....


----------



## The Boy (Dec 17, 2014)

I know it's a bit a lame saying it after the event, but I was thinking west lothian.

Edit: although obviously Haddington is east Lothian.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2014)

The Boy said:


> How did I miss this first time round?  That building is amazing.





odeon at their best






page on 'cinema treasures' here


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> odeon at their best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh. Nice one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)

A few snaps from a trip to Newcastle this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)

The smallest branch of Marks & Spencer


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)

Fez909


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)

Central Arcade


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



The flies above the S aren't exactly re-assuring for a food outlet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Fez909



Is it minced up Fez909, a la soylent green?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The flies above the S aren't exactly re-assuring for a food outlet.




Tbf it's still a building site


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 20, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Central Arcade



That's a lovely arcade.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 20, 2014)

A recent office conversion in an old warehouse on High Street.  Things are looking up here, but there's a long way to go yet.



One of the oldest and most famous pubs in Hull, and IMO still one of the best.   I took this pic the other night, whilst having a fag before heading back to the bar for another pint of one of its excellent selection of real ales.



Carol singers outside Holy Trinity this afternoon.  Should have taken some pics inside, really, when I went in for the Christmas market.  It's beautiful inside, and the largest parish church in the country.



Live nativity heading down Trinity House Lane, complete with donkeys.


edit: 'bar' not 'bad'!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> That's a lovely arcade.


Yeah, it's usually quite quiet so handy if you want a break from the crowds!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 25, 2014)

Mundane Christmas


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

I haven't been out for ages what with the weather being shite and everything.  Managed to duck out for a couple of hours this afternoon.  Anyway.  Somewhere near Snaith.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



What's the dogs name?  Didn't know you had a mutt.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

Good name but no idea how good the chips are.  Must try it out sometime.  Note my reflection in the bottom right (and chanelling Apocalypse Now, "Never get off the bike").


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

Drax.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

This building has been featured on this thread quite recently.  This is what it looked like earlier today.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

Eggborough.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

Kellingley Pit.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 25, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> .


Reminds me of this great snap (from the mundane South):


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

Eggborough foreground, Drax background.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

Ferrybridge.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 25, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What's the dogs name?  Didn't know you had a mutt.


Amber. She's my parent's dog, I took her for a walk while they were cremating lunch


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Amber. She's my parent's dog, I took her for a walk while they were cremating lunch



You should take her out more often - always good to have dogs in photos.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 25, 2014)

A first attempt at some star trails.  There's much less light pollution here than there is where I live but still too much to do this sort of shot without the aid of Photoshop.  It's too cloudy tonight but you can just about tell where north is.
I assure you this picture was taken in the north of England and is a mundane look upwards.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a bit better.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2014)

Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2014)

High Level Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2014)

The Central bar, Gateshead


----------



## blairsh (Dec 26, 2014)

neonwilderness


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 26, 2014)

neonwilderness:  there's nowt mundane about those


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2014)

I must be a bit jaded because I see them all the time


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I see them all the time



Maybe, but that Tyne bridge HDR pic took a lot of work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2014)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Maybe, but that Tyne bridge HDR pic took a lot of work.


No HDR trickery tonight, they're just bog standard long exposures


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> just bog standard long exposures



Keep up the good work


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> No HDR trickery tonight, they're just bog standard long exposures



What is HDR?  It's on my phone camera, and probably on my camera camera, but I've no idea what it is supposed to be.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What is HDR?  It's on my phone camera, and probably on my camera camera, but I've no idea what it is supposed to be.


Basically it takes different exposure levels of the same shot and merges them into one photo. I posted a bit more of an explanation in the photo forum a while back - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/october-2014-photo-thread.327874/#post-13444937


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Basically it takes different exposure levels of the same shot and merges them into one photo. I posted a bit more of an explanation in the photo forum a while back - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/october-2014-photo-thread.327874/#post-13444937


Ta. Will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 26, 2014)

Normal:

 

HDR  (High Dynamic Range):


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 26, 2014)

What's that forcefield round that house?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 26, 2014)

And on that note, I have to spend all day on the M62 tomorrow running elderly aunts around before I go home on the bike. Arse.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Dec 26, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What's that forcefield round that house?



We all have those in Yorkshire.  The council changes them when they do the bins on a Thursday morning.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

The road from Hebden Bridge to Pecket Well tonight


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2014)

A few snaps from Wylam this afternoon


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2015)

tree sporting a scarf on Princes Ave.



Shameless night shot of one of the fountains in the Avenues, when we went for a walk round there on Christmas Eve.





Two windows from the Avenues Advent Calendar, from the same walk.  I did photograph a few more but, with a smartphone camera in the dark, they didn't come out.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2015)

A Boxing Day walk on Spurn Head:



I think the Yorkshire Wildlife Trust need a proofreader...



Old defences - whether against the sea or invasion I'm not sure: there are plenty of examples of both on the Head - slowly returning to nature.



And again, with a tanker leaving the Humber in the background.



Saltend chemicals plant, from the car on the way back into Hull.



Giant biomass facility on King George Dock, processing fuel for Drax power station.  



One of the Hedon Road's endless factories.



Further into town: getting residential.

 

Hull Royal Infirmary.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2015)

After Christmas we drove down through Lincolnshire to visit family in Norfolk.  I'm not sure if Lincolnshire counts as 'north,' but no matter:



Anglia Motel transport cafe, on the A17 near Holbeach.  My sister and I refer to this place as 1972, because to go inside is to step back in time to the early 70s.



Yes, it has a field gun outside, and untold militaria inside.  It's a fascinating place.  



Formica tables with fixed plastic seats, coal-burning stove, instant coffee ... welcome to the past! 



Big skies and endless fields.



This is where your Christmas sprouts come from. 



Snowy field, just south of Lincoln.



Nearing journey's end on the way home: approaching the Humber Bridge from the south.



Everyone should drive over the Humber Bridge once: it's a magnificent structure.  Tremendous view, too...



... which I cound't really photograph.  Shame, because it was a lovely morning when we set off on the southbound journey, and the view east across the estuary and the city was stunning.



Business park being built at the north end of the bridge.


----------



## coley (Jan 3, 2015)

The abandoned Alcan smelter Lynemouth.


----------



## coley (Jan 3, 2015)

A cauld and miserable day on Cresswell beach


----------



## coley (Jan 3, 2015)

Some dodgy rocks at Cresswell.


----------



## coley (Jan 3, 2015)

These were still upright a month ago, dodgy place for walking the dogs!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2015)

Like that poor woman who died in a cliff fall somewhere on the south coast in the last year or so.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 3, 2015)

Tower covered in scaffolding. Lights are a bit funky though so maybe not mundane enough.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2015)

Favelado said:


> View attachment 65890
> 
> Tower covered in scaffolding. Lights are a bit funky though so maybe not mundane enough.


 My grandparents used to live in Cleveleys, so I used to see the illumination quite often when I was younger. Haven't been for years though.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 3, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> My grandparents used to live in Cleveleys, so I used to see the illumination quite often when I was younger. Haven't been for years though.



The illuminations have finished. That's just the Tower lit up as it always is at night (it does a spectacular multi-coloured light show when they press the right button) and a few Christmas lights on the Prom.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2015)

It qualifies as mundane as all the lights aren't working.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 4, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brings back memories, went to a concert there when i was a teen, then went to a rave there in my 20s.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Jan 9, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


>



Almost artistic in its mundanity.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 9, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Almost artistic in its mundanity.



Arthritic more like.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

A few pictures from a brief foray today.  It was too cold to stay out for long.

I like the name of this street.  I wonder what the history behind the name is?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks a bit 50s to me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

And in the window on the corner of the building, there is this if you like this sort of thing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice pebbledash.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

Decorated garages.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

I might have posted this before, but this looks quite stark in the cold winter light.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

London Road Fire Station from the backstreet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

Manchester Piccadilly train shed.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> London Road Fire Station from the backstreet.



Some interesting gargoylage on that Fire Station building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Some interesting gargoylage on that Fire Station building.



I've probably got some pictures of some of them somewhere, but will go back with the camera when I've got time to get some pictures of them.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 10, 2015)

Another bit of fire-station gargoylage:

 

On the old fire station, just off Spring Bank in Hull.  The building's being turned into flats now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Another bit of fire-station gargoylage:
> 
> View attachment 66143
> 
> On the old fire station, just off Spring Bank in Hull.  The building's being turned into flats now.



Good moustache.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> London Road Fire Station from the backstreet.



My Dad did his training there in the 1960's. Has it been turned into a hotel yet FBM?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> My Dad did his training there in the 1960's. Has it been turned into a hotel yet FBM?



Not yet - the saga continues with battling between Manchester City Council and the company that owns Britannia Hotels, sadly.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not yet - the saga continues with battling between Manchester City Council and the company that owns Britannia Hotels, sadly.



Makes sense - these things always drag on and on and on. Great building.


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 10, 2015)

Walked outta Bolton indoor market and bumped into this feller.


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 10, 2015)

Glossop High street


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr phone box and Mrs phone box.  Glossop


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 10, 2015)

Glossop Market hall


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 10, 2015)

Biker and his Bird at a Stalybridge petrol station


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)

Scholemoor Cemetary


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)

First sign of spring?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)

Legrams Lane.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)

Graffiti.  Legrams Lane.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)

Oastler Market.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)

Somewhere on Thornton Road.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 10, 2015)

Masjid Mosque.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 10, 2015)

Some cracking pictures there kwaimaisabai


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)

blairsh said:


> Some cracking pictures there kwaimaisabai



Thank you.  I assure you they're purely by accident.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 11, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Thank you.  I assure you they're purely by accident.


However they're by, keep on


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)

Some hailstones.  About five minutes ago.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 11, 2015)

I love this. Actress Violet Carson looking out over the early 60’s industrial landscape of Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 11, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> I love this. Actress Violet Carson looking out over the early 60’s industrial landscape of Manchester.



It's a superb picture - I've just had a look and it seems to have been taken on the 11th floor of Clifford Court, Moss Side.  Someone has annotated the picture with the street names:


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 11, 2015)

from a few months back-forgotten I'd done this


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)

More Bradford.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)

Lister Mill.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)

Lister Park.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)

Fosilised tree stump.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## blossie33 (Jan 11, 2015)

Like blairsh said, great photos kwaimaisabai


----------



## coley (Jan 16, 2015)

Woodhorn church.the oldest church in Northumberland.


----------



## coley (Jan 16, 2015)

Vandalised bog, Sheepwash country park.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2015)

Hebden Bridge this morning. Not my photo as there's too much snow here to bother trying to go out.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2015)

Outside my door


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2015)

Dogs playing by the graveyard


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 17, 2015)

Pease Court, on the High Street.  The wall fronting onto the street is all that's left of the house and business premises of the Pease family, a prominent merchant dynasty who founded the first bank in Hull in the mid-eighteenth century.  The warehouses behind were converted into flats in the late 80s, and some new - and quite sympathetic - buildings added at the same time.  Shame about the increasingly derelict remains of the flour mill in the background, just across the river: I wish they'd get on and knock the damn thing down.


----------



## longdog (Jan 18, 2015)

No comment...


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)

I need to spend a day in Hull when the weather gets better.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)

Pics from my walk in the snow yesterday.  Mostly Scholemoor Cemetary.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 18, 2015)

longdog said:


> View attachment 66519
> 
> No comment...





I've always fancied that lad.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Northumberland Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Psychedelic?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Tynemouth


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Tynemouth Priory


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

King Edward's Bay


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Collingwood Monument


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Seagull


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Tynemouth Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

farmerbarleymow


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2015)

Found on Twitter:






BP Saltend, just east of Hull.  And from the same photographer:


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Collingwood Monument



Tynemouth is lovely, and I spent a happy few hours exploring it the other year with a couple of friends, the day after a mutual friend's wedding.  And I found some excellent books at the market on the station.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 22, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Tynemouth is lovely, and I spent a happy few hours exploring it the other year with a couple of friends, the day after a mutual friend's wedding.  And I found some excellent books at the market on the station.


Yeah, Tynemouth on a weekend is a good way to kill a few hours. I was planning on walking up the coast towards Whitley Bay to get the Metro, but it was raining so I retreated back to the market for a cup of tea and to buy a couple more books instead


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> I was planning on walking up the coast towards Whitley Bay to get the Metro


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2015)

I rather like this tweet:

‏@*MichelinGuideUK* 

Always a pleasure visiting #*Monaco*…er...hang on – it’s actually #*Hull*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone said that it's grim up north, yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Northumberland Park



initial  until further research undertaken

there is also a northumberland park station (near tottenham) in north london

although i'm inclined to think that anything north of the thames is north, didn't think it qualified for this thread...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> initial  until further research undertaken
> 
> there is also a northumberland park station (near tottenham) in north london
> 
> although i'm inclined to think that anything north of the thames is north, didn't think it qualified for this thread...


This one is bit nearer to actual Northumberland


----------



## blairsh (Jan 30, 2015)

Heading south east from the mundane north to the mundane midlands this morning


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 1, 2015)

Brookhouse near Lancaster


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 1, 2015)

Red Door Cafe bogs, Halton


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 1, 2015)

Bare Lane Rail 'station'


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 1, 2015)

Local BP garage I don't use that much with a load of shit in the disabled parking space, wankers


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 1, 2015)

Physio last week, there again tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 3, 2015)

View from my kitchen the other night


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 3, 2015)

Team Valley


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 3, 2015)

A song about Newcastle Grainger Market


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>



That is ..... vaguely sexual


----------



## longdog (Feb 6, 2015)

To be fair any sofa that goes out dressed like that is asking for trouble


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)

Waiting for the last Metro at Walkergate last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)

Central motorway


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)

Liquid


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)

Venue


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)

Swan House


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)

Tyne Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2015)

Team Valley


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 7, 2015)

Cracking sunset over leeds tonight


----------



## blairsh (Feb 7, 2015)

Sat by the fire int pub earlier


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2015)

Sofa update


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2015)

Blaydon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Blaydon


Where are the Races?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where are the Races?!


The route crosses that flyover and ends in the car park behind


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 12, 2015)

Low Fell


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2015)

neonwilderness  What's The Cannon like as a pub?


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Sofa update


This is clearly an album cover waiting to happen.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 12, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> neonwilderness  What's The Cannon like as a pub?


Dunno, I've never been in. It's easier for be to go into town than there


----------



## blairsh (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 14, 2015)

Do you mind if i ask what vehicle you're in, in your last few pics neonwilderness? Its been bugging me


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 14, 2015)

blairsh said:


> Do you mind if i ask what vehicle you're in, in your last few pics neonwilderness? Its been bugging me


It's a Mitsubishi Pajero

I've probably ruined my Urban cred by posting that


----------



## blairsh (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheers dude, recognised itbut couldn't work it out :-D


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 15, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Low Fell



yes, low fell - an aternate universe of going out venues in the North East


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)

Ramsbottom


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)

Proper Football fixture


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## tufty79 (Feb 15, 2015)

avu9lives said:


>


Love this


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)

Woop woop gimme the da police


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)

Robots in Ramsbottom


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)

Rochdale The Windmill


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## avu9lives (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmmm!?


----------



## Patteran (Feb 19, 2015)

avu9lives said:


>



Decent pint in there - they've done a good job with a previously derelict building.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

got a treasure trove of twee free northern snaps on me phone - will load up when i can get the fucker to connectg to the pc


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

so then, where is this nirvana of mundanity?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

fresh dog piss


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

car wash and ..erm...a diving bell


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

undertakers with ticking clock


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

where the emporer hadrian used to do his commute


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 20, 2015)

Wallsend?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

bingo! rose hill environs


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

tempting odds for a Cisse goal & winner- you can see how it seems so attractive to give it a go


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)

eta, some background

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/local-news/shooting-victim-paul-borg-banned-1365966


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 21, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 67942 View attachment 67943 View attachment 67944



greggs bakery outlet?

is that like a marks and sparks outlet where they put the stuff that didn't sell in the sales?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2015)

fuck knows- all seemed to be bread n stuff- no hot gear- i suppose its maybe stuff that was overcooked or is ready for the dump

it was a new one to me


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Liquid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>



is this above the hotel/ where shitty nightclub Madisons was ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2015)

.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> is this above the hotel/ where shitty nightclub Madisons was ?


It's the walkway between Manors and Liquid


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)

York


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Feb 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> greggs bakery outlet?



Turns out we've got one of these in Bradford too.  I asked the lad inside and he said the difference is that they don't bake on the premesis and get a delivery first thing in the morning.  With three sausage, cheese and bean melts for a quid, I'll be going back.


----------



## longdog (Feb 25, 2015)

Today I have ventured to the other side of the river without an armed escort.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 25, 2015)

avu9lives said:


>


Is that the place up the hill from the vintage train station* with the micro brewery?  Nice wee pub - we struggled up there for a long in some of the worst sort of slush and snow you could want to wade through. The missus was tired and grumpy, but I insisted because I wanted to get the diesel train back hope rather than the steam .

*I appreciate I've basically described the whole of ramsbottom there.


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 25, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Is that the place up the hill from the vintage train station* with the micro brewery?  Nice wee pub - we struggled up there for a long in some of the worst sort of slush and snow you could want to wade through. The missus was tired and grumpy, but I insisted because I wanted to get the diesel train back hope rather than the steam .
> 
> *I appreciate I've basically described the whole of ramsbottom there.



Aye thats the place.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Painter Heugh


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

George Stairs


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Castle Stairs


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Long Stairs


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Dog Leap Stairs


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Milburn House, my gran worked here as a cleaner for many years


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Newcastle Civic Centre


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Great North Road


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)

Brandling Park


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 28, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>



i lived 150 metres from there

in the olden days, the tunnels were littered with Cathy Secker chalk grafitti

no one will understand this I know


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2015)

'dog leap stairs'


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 'dog leap stairs'





> Dog Leap Stairs lead from the Castle Garth to Side. The name refers to ‘a narrow slip of ground between houses’. In 1772 *Baron Eldon*, later Lord Chancellor of England, eloped with *Bessie Surtees* making their escape, according to folkore, on horseback up Dog Leap Stairs. Dog Leap Stairs is also mentioned in the 1978 song ‘Down to the Waterline’ by *Dire Straits*.


I'm still none the wiser


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 3, 2015)

Dog leap stairs. I've puffed up them a few times.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 3, 2015)

Love all the stairs.  Keep up the good work follks.


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 3, 2015)

At the top of Dog Leap Stairs, it's a way round to St Nick's Cathedral.

This is what it looked like a couple of years ago, when Newcastle United were winning football matches. Church spire in the distance; the lane is the Black Gate; view from the top of the stairs:







(Not quite a "mundane" pic, but it's evocative.)


----------



## longdog (Mar 3, 2015)

Limejuice said:


> Dog leap stairs. I've puffed up them a few times.



There are more steps there than in the whole of Hull.


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice gate post


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 4, 2015)

Donation Station  (Stockport road)


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 4, 2015)

Stockport


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 4, 2015)

Bury


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Mar 6, 2015)

It's ages since I've looked at this thread.  I've a few photos on my phone which I'll try and get around to uploading this weekend.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 6, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Bury



Many years ago there was an all night cafe called The Umbrella in that row.  I think.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

Castlefield, Manc


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

Somewhere in the Calder valley, possibly Todmorden.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Somewhere in the Calder valley, possibly Todmorden.


Looks like Todd to me.

I think that's Gordon Riggs (ace shop  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 68509
> 
> Castlefield, Manc


And you don't like Leeds?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 7, 2015)

A wintry walk to work, a few weeks ago:



Spring Bank corner



Princes Avenue



Victoria Square

 

Guildhall Road


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 7, 2015)

Horrible 1950s building, Prospect Street.  The big banner on the building behind it is an ad for a proposed office development, a swanky building called Trinity Tower.  It's been there since before the recession...



A proper old-fashioned joke shop, in Hepworth's Arcade.



The front of a more than passable pub, the Sailmaker's Arms.



Salthouse Lane



Park Street



This has been empty as long as I can remember, but all of a sudden it's being refurbished.  Nice to see a derelict building coming back to life.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2015)

Durham


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 7, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>


We went to Durham by accident a few weeks ago- lovely but a bit braying/hen party...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> We went to Durham by accident a few weeks ago- lovely but a bit braying/hen party...


There was a couple of those today too


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 7, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Durham



Blimey.  That place looks more salubrious than it did back in the late 90s, when students were advised not to go in.


----------



## longdog (Mar 8, 2015)

Just found this picture from 1972 which clearly shows my gaff as not being there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Some pictures from the last few days wandering around town.   I have no idea what this shop sells, but an odd thing to have in the window.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The original toilet cladding of the Arndale.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Alleyway off Church Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Contruction of the cross-city tram line, on Corporation Street, from the footbridge linking the Arndale and M & S.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Random statue in St Anne's Square.  Don't know who it is supposed to be.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Always nice to see this dry cleaners defiantly refusing to modernise it's signage.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Manchester and Salford Street Childrens' Mission on Bridge Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Albert Bridge House, home of HMRC and DWP.






Built by the Ministry of Works in 1959 - it was relatively expensive at the time and clad in Portland Stone, which has undoubtedly helped it avoid looking like shit 56 years down the line.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Crown Square Crown Court and the Civil Justice Centre (aka the filing cabinet).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Ugly modern building in Spinningfields.  Why?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Back of the CJC.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Window cleaning a boring modern building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

River Irwell, looking towards the Cathedral end of town.  The Mark Addy pub is on the left hand side, and it gets flooded when the river is in spate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

New footbridge over the river.






I couldn't work out what this stonework was originally - it seems a bit incongruous to the surroundings.  Will have to check to find out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, the sign instructed me to take a photo so I did.  I wonder what that man was up to, lurking in the corner out of sight on the river bank.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Another bridge.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

And another...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Empty riverside - I think the inner ring road runs through that bit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Old and empty warehouse which presumably handled shipments from the river.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The other side of the warehouse.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The old Granada TV centre.






Coronation Street, open for tours if that is what you like.  There has been a campaign to preserve the set when they redevelop the area, and especially the Rovers Return.  






Saddo Corrie fans vandalising street signs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

MOSI Air and Space Gallery.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Dimitri's restaurant on Deansgate.  Not been for many years, but it was a nice little place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Railway bridges on Deansgate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

A trio of railway bridges.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Deansgate - this is the longest Victorian frontage in the country I think, or one of them at any rate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Service road under GMEX.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the old Bauer Millett car showroom that closed recently.  Now the inevitable car park.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

New building opposite the Central Library, St Peter's Square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Progress on the new building on the site of the former Aytoun Street Labour Exchange.  As I walked round the corner after taking some pictures, two random blokes asked if I was from Skyscraper City website, oddly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

A flying skip.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

No matter how often I see this, I hate it every time.   Ugly, ugly, ugly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The nice old HSBC building, 100 King Street, designed by Edwin Lutyens.  There's now a bloody Jamie Oliver restaurant in it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Ugly pair of buildings on Mosley Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

This was flying over the centre all day due to the dickheads from EDL who were holding a facist rally in Albert Square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The nice old Midland Hotel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't think this statue was there before they revamped the Central Library.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

I've always liked this building, but there are some interesting symbols on it when you look more closely - a ship and the bees.  Don't know what the history of the building is though - something to do with trading presumably.

ETA - I've just noticed it has swastikas on it!  I'll have to try and find out the background to it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

GMEX.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The nice old Free Trade Hall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Old warehouse, now a cinema and car park and stuff.  It has always felt as if it is the wrong end of town to survive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Cult HQ.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Random building on a side street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

I've not spotted this before - tucked away behind the John Rylands Library.






Obviously part of a movement with the Street Childrens' Mission.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Just up the street, another Street Childrens' Mission building. 






With a pub tucked away down the alley, which I didn't know about either.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Back of the Masonic Hall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Lying street signs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Fire escape.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Buildings off Parsonage.











Arkwright House.






This building was mentioned in a book about WWIII planning to be some kind of control centre when the bomb dropped.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Rich people's flats, Deansgate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Ugly building opposite - nice to know they have to look out on some hideous buildings from their posh flats.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Truly vile.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The arches underneath the street in front of the Cathedral, using as air raid shelters during WWII.  There are still various fixtures and fittings down there, including toilets and the like.  






Pigeon hotel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

Random effluent pipe into the river.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The new roof at Victoria is looking good, and much better than the knackered old one that was falling apart.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

There is a strange campaign going to save the lazy S building from demolition, even though it is horrible.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No matter how often I see this, I hate it every time.   Ugly, ugly, ugly.


You know what?  I really, really like that building.  No idea why, but I do.

It was pretty much the first building I saw when I arrived in Manchester to pick up keys to our new flat, and was the first place I recognised as we were finding our way around our new home so maybe it just makes me feel grounded or something.

Your pics are making me sad about moving back to Edinburgh though .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've always liked this building, but there are some interesting symbols on it when you look more closely - a ship and the bees.  Don't know what the history of the building is though - something to do with trading presumably.
> 
> ETA - I've just noticed it has swastikas on it!  I'll have to try and find out the background to it.




https://greatacre.wordpress.com/2012/09/06/st-georges-house-manchester/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

The Boy said:


> You know what?  I really, really like that building.  No idea why, but I do.
> 
> It was pretty much the first building I saw when I arrived in Manchester to pick up keys to our new flat, and was the first place I recognised as we were finding our way around our new home so maybe it just makes me feel grounded or something.
> 
> Your pics are making me sad about moving back to Edinburgh though .



It looks more presentable on a nice sunny day like the other day, but bloody awful when it is overcast and dull.  It'd be good to get to the top floor of the tower to see the view though. 

Good luck with your move to Edinburgh - I'm sure there are plenty of ugly buildings there too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> https://greatacre.wordpress.com/2012/09/06/st-georges-house-manchester/



Thanks.  No mention of swastikas though, although I know they were a common enough design back before 1930s, which would make sense given when this building was constructed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Always nice to see this dry cleaners defiantly refusing to modernise it's signage.



it's not _that_ old - it's got 0161 not 061 - and a web address

there's a blog on the web dedicated to london shop fronts still showing '01' (which went out some time in the late 80s)


----------



## The Boy (Mar 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Good luck with your move to Edinburgh - I'm sure there are plenty of ugly buildings there too.



Been back here for about eighteen months.  Definitely no shortage of ugly buildings here, no - and for	city with world heritage status, they seem awfully keen to build more


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's not _that_ old - it's got 0161 not 061 - and a web address
> 
> there's a blog on the web dedicated to london shop fronts still showing '01' (which went out some time in the late 80s)


I think the sign used to be a green sort of colour - probably in the 061 days. They may have changed the phone number but the styling wouldn't look out of place in the 1960s.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 9, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is a strange campaign going to save the lazy S building from demolition, even though it is horrible.



If they're actually gonna make Piccadilly station work properly then they're more than welcome to get rid of that thing. It looks a lot nicer in those pictures than it does in real life tbf. You can't really see the curving shape from street level, just a big looming wall of horridness.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 9, 2015)

A wonderful little tour of Manchester though farmerbarleymow, you've picked out some of my favourite spots there. Almost made me nostalgic for the old shithole.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> If they're actually gonna make Piccadilly station work properly then they're more than welcome to get rid of that thing. It looks a lot nicer in those pictures than it does in real life tbf. You can't really see the curving shape from street level, just a big looming wall of horridness.


I agree - it's an awful building and has clearly had its day. The city council has published a master plan for the whole are around the station which involves it's demolition to make way for an extension for HS2 (if that ever actually happens) - and it looks pretty good.

You can find the master plan by searching for 'manchester piccadilly master plan' and it is on the city council website - can't find a direct link at the moment, but its a big pdf document.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Truly vile.


That's an amazing building!

What are those student halls in Manchester that look like a breakfast? Or did I just dream it?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's an amazing building!
> 
> What are those student halls in Manchester that look like a breakfast? Or did I just dream it?


I think you have confused 'amazing' with 'absolutely fucking vile'. 

Rather than tarting it up as a hotel, they should have razed it to the ground - not least because it's very near the cathedral.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think you have confused 'amazing' with 'absolutely fucking vile'.
> 
> Rather than tarting it up as a hotel, they should have razed it to the ground - not least because it's very near the cathedral.


I really like it. I think those windows are quite pretty in a Brutalist kind of way


----------



## longdog (Mar 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think you have confused 'amazing' with 'absolutely fucking vile'.
> 
> Rather than tarting it up as a hotel, they should have razed it to the ground - not least because it's very near the cathedral.



Look... If you don't like it just say so... Stop pussy-footing about


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I really like it. I think those windows are quite pretty in a Brutalist kind of way


Pretty isn't the word that comes to mind...


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 11, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is a strange campaign going to save the lazy S building from demolition, even though it is horrible.



I like that. 

Brilliant photos, farmerbarleymow.  Making me think I ought to get over to Manchester some time soon: it's been ages since I last visited.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 13, 2015)

A few from this week:



Broken down bus, near the university on Cranbrook Avenue.  Most of the houses at this end of the street are student accommodation.




New Italian ice-cream bar that's opened on Newland Avenue.  I'm looking forward to trying this place. 




From the front steps of the station hotel, where I met a friend last night.  House of Fraser's new owners have just spent a lot of money on the Hull central store - which is a relief as I wondered for a while if it might be for the chop, not being in the most affluent of cities.  Shame they didn't see fit to do anything about the tatty exterior, especially as it's the first thing visitors see when they come out of the station.  Ferensway will never be the prettiest street in the country, but it'd help if some of the buildings were spruced up a bit.


 

From the same place, looking south towards the junction with Anlaby Road.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2015)

Newcastle Quayside


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 18, 2015)

On me way ta the St Patrick's Day parade in Manchester on Sunday and spotted this beauty.


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 18, 2015)

Bank of Baroda Manchester.


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 18, 2015)

One of the first vendors on Deansgate selling wiggly worms for a pound.


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 18, 2015)

Another


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 18, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Bank of Baroda Manchester.



I've always wondered why that bank is still there - it's not exactly a high street name, and where the hell is Baroda anyway!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm guessing that someone called Nick isn't very popular; almost as unpopular as the police.  In a dusty window on Ferensway one morning this week.

 

Still one of my favourite statues, in a city said to be in love with statues.  Charles Wilson, shipowner, MP, Liberal, scab and general all-round bigwig.  Looked better the time he had a traffic cone on his head.







 

Mill Street and Cross Street.  Beat that for sheer mundanity!



Very apt comment in the window of a Princes Avenue bar last night.  I did not, of course, write it.

 

Murky morning behind St Stephens.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

Beetham tower and railway arches and back of GMEX, from Whitworth Street West.  Plus luminous traffic light from the flash.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

A little street off Deansgate with nice old townhouses on it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

Random alley.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

The Opera House on Quay Street.  Horrible pastel colours.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

Quay House on Quay Street, being demolished by the look of it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

Overseas House on the corner of Deansgate and Quay Street.  There are a few similar brown brick buildings in town and all look boring.  Sainsbury's and Tesco battle for market share at street level though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

Walkabout bar on Quay Street - this is where the police coralled the EDL idiots the other weekend when they were in town.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

This looks like it might be one of the old medieval streets curving up to the Town Hall.  The Victorian street pattern is much more grid-like and laid down on top of the original street plan.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

Another side street heading up to the Town Hall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 19, 2015)

St John's Gardens, the site of a former burial ground with 22,000 bodies underneath it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2015)

Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2015)

Brett Oil in Gateshead


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2015)

Gateshead West Station (long closed)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2015)

Gateshead East Station would have been on the other viaduct


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 20, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Newcastle



I wonder if they went and found the brick to prop the bottle on top of, or whether the brick already lived there?  

I see a lot of that round where I live - but bottles of crappy stuff like Lambrini.  Obviously down-market drunkards wandering round this area.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 20, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This looks like it might be one of the old medieval streets curving up to the Town Hall.



Isn't the Guardian exchange down there?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 20, 2015)

A not so mundane eclipse through mundane Bradford clouds.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 20, 2015)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 69035



Where's that?  It looks like Killingholme oil refinery.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Where's that?  It looks like Killingholme oil refinery.



It is indeed!


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 21, 2015)

Squire's cafe.  Sherburn in Elmet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Isn't the Guardian exchange down there?



There might be an entrance to it round there, but there's a substantial one more towards Chinatown I think which I've taken pictures of before.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Squire's cafe.  Sherburn in Elmet.
> 
> View attachment 69078



I remember doing a temporary job there in an industrial estate.  Sorting and picking shop fittings in a Kwik Save warehouse one summer in the early 90s.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 24, 2015)

On my way to a meeting today I went past this, on Stoneferry Road:






'Oh my God!  They've taken over Hull too! #foxnewsfacts'


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 25, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> there's a substantial one more towards Chinatown



I got the location of your picture wrong and mixed up Deansgate with round the back of the Odeon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 25, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> I got the location of your picture wrong and mixed up Deansgate with round the back of the Odeon.



That's where it is!  I was trying to remember where the entrance at that side of town was, but couldn't think beyond the general area.  There is one in Salford I think somewhere - I'll have to find out where they are and go on a wander.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 25, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is one in Salford I think


I think there's one up towards Ardwick as well.  I'd love to go down there.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 25, 2015)

http://khorosarchitecture.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/map.jpg


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> I think there's one up towards Ardwick as well.  I'd love to go down there.



That's not too far from me, so might have a wander to see if I can find it.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 29, 2015)

Former warehouse at the south end of High Street.  Stood derelict for years, but now being fitted out as yet another pub to add to the Old Town real-ale crawl. 

 

From the same spot looking south, where the pretty old part of High Street gives way to 1980s offices.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 29, 2015)

Princes Avenue is probably the most photographed street on this thread, but still:



Hipsterville Hull: Pave, Wagon's Coffee Bar and Aunt Bibby's Smokehouse.



Yet another bar opening.  This one promises beers from 80 countries, so should be right up my street.  It's near enough to my street to be within easy staggering distance of home, at any rate. 





From the window of my favourite haunt, Pave, which opened in 2002 and started off the process that's seen Princes Ave go from being a slightly tatty shopping street to the trendiest part of the city.  Pave is in a couple of old shops knocked together, and I remember when one of the bars a bit further up the street was a second-hand car showroom.  Indian and Continental Stores - one of my favourite shops - is a little bit of the 'old' Princes Ave, though, having been there since the 70s. Valentino Bay, which has also been there for years, would be a good takeaway, were it not for the fact it's run by probably the most miserable bastard in the city: I'm convinced the only reason he stays in business is that most of his customers are too pissed to notice or remember how rude he is to them.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 29, 2015)

Actually, I've just found these on the local paper's website:







Pretty much exactly the same view as my last pic, taken in 1975.






H.K. Motors' garage was still there when I moved to Hull in 2000, although IIRC it had changed its name by then.  Nowadays it's a cafe-bar.  The coin-op laundrette next to it is now an Italian restaurant, the building beyond that is another cafe-bar, and there's a Moroccan restaurant at the end of the terrace.  How times change...






Looking north from the corner of Clumber Street, 1990.






The row of shops opposite what's now Pave, in 1993.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

Some from last weekend around the back of Piccadilly Station.

Skanky one-legged pigeon:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

View from a bridge from the rusty car park looking the other way.  Old mill, tram lines, Parcelforce vehicle park, Network Rail building and the edge of the train viaduct:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

An odd line of sight that lets you see quite a distance across town to City Tower:






Zoomed in on the communications array on top of City Tower.  An important hub I understand, given the height of the building and line of sight communication:


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 29, 2015)

Still knocking about on the 'flashback' section of the local paper.  Two more then-and-now comparisons:






1980






2015






1975






2015


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

Undercroft pictures.  They did a good job repainting all the Victorian ironwork the other year all around the undercroft parts of the station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

Random office block by the station.  The empty land (currently a car park) behind the white coach is the site earnmarked for the Piccadilly Tower that would be the highest outside of London if it is ever built.  They cleared the site (a former railway site) several years ago in preparation, but then the crash happened so it fell into abeyance.






Proposed new tower:






Other side of the existing block:






Strange shiny foil building:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

Found these that I took a few months back.  A tatty site that looks like the flattened plot of a former building.  Nice emergency sleeping and toilet facilities.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 29, 2015)

It's good to see Hull on the up.  Long overdue.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 29, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> It's good to see Hull on the up.  Long overdue.



Tbf large parts of the city are still struggling and the rise of Princes Ave as a destination (along with Newland Ave, and for the lager-and-fighting fraternity Witham and the Holderness Road) hasn't done the centre's evening economy much good.  That said, with Siemens and related projects starting to get under way, major investment in infrastructure imminent and City of Culture in the offing it is fair to say there's a sense of momentum around in Hull that there wasn't even a couple of years ago.  I think the ol' place will look very different a decade from now.

I reckon property prices are likely to start heading north quite quickly in the near future, initially in the fashionable areas but then spreading out to well-connected but run-down parts of the city, such as Beverley Road.  One reason I bought a house when I did is that I love living around Princes Ave and didn't want to be priced out of the area.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2015)

Kendal - Vintage/Antique fair this morning


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2015)

Car Park - Lancaster


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2015)

Writing group that never happened - Morecambe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Writing group that never happened - Morecambe



I trust you nicked the cake and biscuits.  Waste not want not.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2015)

Car Park Carnforth


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2015)

Writing group - another one that didn't happen - same place - different cake(s)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2015)

Tea and that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Walkabout bar on Quay Street - this is where the police coralled the EDL idiots the other weekend when they were in town.



felt an urge to research what this building used to be.  Found a picture of the former Manchester & Salford Hospital for Skin Diseases, which they claim it was, and is clearly a different building (on the site to the right occupied by the modern building)

Appears to have been GPO engineering premises - more here


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning after the night before.  Taken on mother's Day in Lancaster centre prior togoing to the cinema.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> felt an urge to research what this building used to be.  Found a picture of the former Manchester & Salford Hospital for Skin Diseases, which they claim it was, and is clearly a different building (on the site to the right occupied by the modern building)
> 
> Appears to have been GPO engineering premises - more here



It is a rather nice old building - I think I've been in once on some works do or other, many years back though.  Shame it wasn't the old skin hospital, or it could be nicknamed the Scabby Building.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 30, 2015)

Two I took walking to work this morning.



One thing Hull City Council always do well is the flowerbeds at the top of Queen's Gardens.  

 

Mundane car park, riverside warehouses and, on the right, the homeless hostel on Great Union Street.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 1, 2015)

Anlaby Road, which turns into Carr Lane beyond the junction that Land Rover has just driven past.



Empty shops by the junction with Ferensway.

 

Either Bengal Lounge and the takeaway next door on Princes Ave have only just started projecting their sign onto the pavement, or I've never noticed it before.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 1, 2015)

Corporation Pier - where the Humber ferries used to go from - and The Deep at night, with the lights of Hull docks in the background.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 1, 2015)

Ten or fifteen years ago this would have been a deeply mundane sight, but these days this is more 'cool as fuck photos of the north':



 

Mint-condition Ford Capri, parked outside a cafe on Newland Avenue, presumably where the owner could keep an eye on it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 2, 2015)

Mundane 1970s Gateshead
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/history/gateshead-1970s-old-photos-show-8954198


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Latest on the new building on the site of the old Aytoun Street Labour Exchange.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Criminal bridge.  This bridge takes the condemned into the cells of the Crown Court. The towpath is one of the places where 'The Pusher' lurks, ready to murder people.  Something like 60 odd people have been hauled out of waterways in the city in the past few years or so, and some people are suggesting that there is a serial killer afoot.  Manchester does have previous for serial killing, so possible.  






Handily, there is also a probation office on the next street at the top of Canal Street. 






The Assizes from the other side:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Boring brown building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Tatty looking office block on New York Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

The old telephone exchange on New York Street, possibly where an entrance to the secret nuclear bunker is.






This doorway has always looked unused, and I wonder whether it has anything to do with it.






Secret nuclear bunker main entrance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Princess Street











An odd row of houses still intact among the Victorian warehouses.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Chinatown.































And on a back alley in the area, in case anyone feels the urge:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Gladstone dancing to Saturday Night Fever, Albert Square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Gratuitous shot of the Town Hall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2015)

could you do a review of tropical palms, Hateful Blobfish?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

The fountain built to celebrate the completion of the aquaduct from Thirlmere.  I think the worthies gathered here to watch the first water emerge from this fountain after its journey from the Lake District.






Nice water spout.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> could you do a review of tropical palms, Hateful Blobfish?



You go and do it, you:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Criminal bridge.  This bridge takes the condemned into the cells of the Crown Court. The towpath is one of the places where 'The Pusher' lurks, ready to murder people.  Something like 60 odd people have been hauled out of waterways in the city in the past few years or so, and some people are suggesting that there is a serial killer afoot.  Manchester does have previous for serial killing, so possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've never seen this pusher, have you?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

For some unearthly reason, they gave these dull buildings planning permission right opposite the Town Hall.  At least they're not concrete I suppose.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

This ornate building used to be an Inland Revenue office.






And it has its very own unicorn.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like they ordered the wrong-sized doors, and had to quickly brick up the gaps.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Victorian / 1960s / 2015


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking down Oxford Road towards the Universities.  Old Odeon on the immediate left.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Boring new buildings.  No imagination at all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Not sure what this building was originally, but the four statues on the second floor have one of these words carved at their base - Prudence, Justice, Fortitude and Temperance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Bland.  Former Co-op building, not sure what it is now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you've never seen this pusher, have you?



No, that's because I threw out all my mirrors.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 2, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> the old Aytoun Street Labour Exchange.



Signed on there myself for many a year.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 2, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> not sure what it is now.



Portland Tower?  I used to work in the Monkey oposite.

ETA:  Wasn't there a Yeats' or something similar on the ground floor for a while?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 2, 2015)

I need a weekend in Manc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Portland Tower?  I used to work in the Monkey oposite.
> 
> ETA:  Wasn't there a Yeats' or something similar on the ground floor for a while?



Portland Tower is the one over the road from the one I posted above.  






And you can just see Yates's Wine Lodge in this picture of the Britannia Hotel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Art Gallery, Moseley Street


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Side of Midland Hotel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Extrator fans from takeaways on Portland Street.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 2, 2015)

Great pics btw.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Great pics btw.



Thanks.  It was a nice day to take pictures and mostly not too bright.  I'm off next week so I'm thinking of going on a trip somewhere to take some more pictures.  It's going to be either somewhere nice or somewhere awful.  Not decided yet...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Another shot of this 1960s office block I posted earlier.  I worked here briefly probably in 1996.  It was at a Barclaycard call centre, dealing with their 'rewards' scheme where people could swap points for stuff like Breville toasters.  It was an awful job, and the managers were utter cunts.  I left in early September, and on the August Bank Holiday Monday I'd been to a gay pride night at GMEX where they'd turned the whole place into a club with funfair rides inside.  I was off my tits and stumbled into the office straight from there and talked utter gibberish to the punters on the phones for a few hours.  I suspect I fucked up a fair few accounts on that day!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

Just next to that horrible building is the demolition site where they're demolishing a row of buildings opposite the Town Hall complex.  Some of the buildings were crap, but the one in shot was a nice old Portland stone type clad building so its a shame to see it go.    I'll try and find an earlier picture of the place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2015)

This is the building - the white stone one on the corner, from the window in the Central Library last year.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 3, 2015)

Didn't that building house one of the banks that went bust in the 90's?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2015)

quiet guy said:


> Didn't that building house one of the banks that went bust in the 90's?



If memory serves, I think it was on the other end of that row, at the junction with Princess Street - BCCI.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/july/9/newsid_2498000/2498975.stm

I also found another article that says Bury Council eventually got back the lost cash 18 years later.  Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 3, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Extrator fans from takeaways on Portland Street.


I really like this Team farmerbarleymow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2015)

blairsh said:


> I really like this Team farmerbarleymow



Just think of all that vapourised fat being pumped out of those chimneys.  Walk around that area and you get covered in a greasy sheen.   

I sometimes wonder why you often see barrels of cooking oil in these back alleys - I guess they must be empties or used oil awaiting disposal, or perhaps they've been dumped?


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

Bury Castle


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmmm!?


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

Yo Yo Knickers


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

The Dibble giving me the finger!  Bury.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

Realised why he was there now....  Gods people are on the march.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

Bury indoor market


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

Black peas with lots of vinegar please.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Realised why he was there now....  Gods people are on the march.


The weekly execution of a sinner, I guess.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

Black Puddings!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Black Puddings!


Lovely stuff. Worth a trip to Bury just to get some. 

Although in quantity they do look like a big pile of mangled intestines.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 3, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Lovely stuff. Worth a trip to Bury just to get some.
> 
> Although in quantity they do look like a big pile of mangled intestines.




My dear old mother always says "they need to put some greenery round em" ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2015)

A few from today.

Chetham's School of Music.











The back street behind the old buildings.  Sadly the street is gated off so you can't wander through to take pictures.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2015)

The BRSA Club, by Victoria Station.  I think this has been discussed before, and it is an undergound place that is abandoned.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2015)

A strange sight.  A woman in a wedding dress wandering through town - I don't think I've ever seen anyone kitted up like this in town before.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2015)

A former industrial unit being demolished, just off Great Ancoats Street.  In use until fairly recently I think.  It'll probably end up as yet another car park.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2015)

She didn't want to tell anyone yet, but moose has opened the first of her chain of coffee shops.  Free tea and cake for all board members too!


----------



## moose (Apr 4, 2015)

Actually, their coffee's shit  I refuse to be associated with it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2015)

Ashton Under Lyne - these lights were on red for an inordinate amount of time


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2015)

Morecambe - Pleasureland Arcade


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2015)

Pleasureland again


----------



## Wilf (Apr 5, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Bury indoor market


 Cheerful post of the week: I broke my neck about 50 yards from there!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 5, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Cheerful post of the week: I broke my neck about 50 yards from there!


Eeek...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Eeek...


How?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 5, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Cheerful post of the week: I broke my neck about 50 yards from there!



Blimey!


----------



## The Boy (Apr 5, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A few from today.
> 
> Chetham's School of Music.


Is that the place with the table where Marx used to sit?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Cheerful post of the week: I broke my neck about 50 yards from there!



Tripped over an escaped black pudding?  

Sounds bad - hope you are alright now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Is that the place with the table where Marx used to sit?



It is according to their FAQs:

http://www.chethams.org.uk/faq.html#Marx


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

This is the desk itself.  I didn't realise it was a public library - and the oldest in the English-speaking world - so I'll have to go to see it at some point.  I'll take some pictures for the Libraries thread if they allow photography.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 5, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tripped over an escaped black pudding?
> 
> Sounds bad - hope you are alright now.


 
Cheers, one of those 'could have been a lot worse, could have been a lot better' moments. I was a passenger on a bus that went into Bury Bus Station and did an emergency stop when some kids ran out.  Didn't sever the spinal chord or anything so bad, but led to a lot of problems and surgery over the years.  Anyway I'm, literally, still standing.

Anyway, back on thread, love your Manchester pics. I used to work in Aytoun Street many moons ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Cheers, one of those 'could have been a lot worse, could have been a lot better' moments. I was a passenger on a bus that went into Bury Bus Station and did an emergency stop when some kids ran out.  Didn't sever the spinal chord or anything so bad, but led to a lot of problems and surgery over the years.  Anyway I'm, literally, still standing.
> 
> Anyway, back on thread, love your Manchester pics. I used to work in Aytoun Street many moons ago.



Well clearly the bus should have just continued to prevent injuries to the passengers.  Teach the kids some road sense.  

Glad you're still upright, but sorry to hear of the problems and ops that were necessary afterwards.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyway, I've been checking the map of Manchester city centre and I think I've covered pretty much every street in it on the thread so far, so there's not much more to take pictures of.  I must have walked hundreds of miles just round town by now.  I'll have to cast my net wider in future.  But I've decided to go for a walk on Mam Tor Ridge next week, so the photos won't be mundane enough I suspect.  Might go to one of the caverns there - anyone got any recommdations for which is the best one to visit?

Global Stoner might know, as he likes being underground, like a Northern Gollum.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 5, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is the desk itself.  I didn't realise it was a public library - and the oldest in the English-speaking world - so I'll have to go to see it at some point.  I'll take some pictures for the Libraries thread if they allow photography.


They don't, though I have a pic I sneaked last year when me and missus visited.  Might be on this thread actually


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

The Boy said:


> They don't, though I have a pic I sneaked last year when me and missus visited.  Might be on this thread actually



I suppose it's to do with the flash potentially damaging the books.  The John Rylands allows non-flash photography, so its a shame they don't here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Still a little bit of snow in places


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Cow Green Reservoir


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Harwood Beck


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Cairn


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

MOD up to something on the other side of the reservoir


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Top of the dam


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

and the front


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Cauldron Snout


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

River Tees, a bit more scenic than the Middlesbrough end


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Having a rest before claiming back up Cauldron Snout


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Back at the top


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Cow Green Reservoir



Not very mundane - it's a beautiful part of the world.  

I think the last time I was up there was on a geology field trip at sixth form college in around 1990 - Frosterly Marble, Low and High Force, Cauldron Snout and Cow Green.  Amazing weather - very hot and sunny - and stupidly I got very burned on my legs after walking around in cut-off jeans.  

Falcon Clints and Cronkley Scar.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

On the way back I noticed an odd looking purple stone on the cairn and went for a closer look...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Weather station


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

Langdon Common the way home


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Cauldron Snout



Oooh!  Columnar jointing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> MOD up to something on the other side of the reservoir



If I remember rightly, the Warcop firing range isn't too far away from Cow Green.  I remember going there on another field trip - fascinating place with great mineral specimens.  Jesus, I sound like a right anorak!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not very mundane - it's a beautiful part of the world.
> 
> I think the last time I was up there was on a geology field trip at sixth form college in around 1990 - Frosterly Marble, Low and High Force, Cauldron Snout and Cow Green.  Amazing weather - very hot and sunny - and stupidly I got very burned on my legs after walking around in cut-off jeans.
> 
> Falcon Clints and Cronkley Scar.


Mundane-ish then 

It was hot and sunny up there today too. Every other time I've been it's been blowing a gale.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Mundane-ish then
> 
> It was hot and sunny up there today too. Every other time I've been it's been blowing a gale.



It's exceptionally rare to get good weather up on the tops.  Amazing when it happens though - it really shows it at its best.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If I remember rightly, the Warcop firing range isn't too far away from Cown Green.  I remember going there on another field trip - fascinating place with great mineral specimens.  Jesus, I sound like a right anorak!




Yeah, there was a map showing most of the far side of the reservoir being MOD area


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's exceptionally rare to get good weather up on the tops.  Amazing when it happens though - it really shows it at is best.


At some point I want to go further along the Pennine Way to High Cup Gill, but I'm a bit out of shape at the moment


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, there was a map showing most of the far side of the reservoir being MOD area



Don't laugh.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> At some point I want to go further along the Pennine Way to High Cup Gill, but I'm a bit out of shape at the moment



I think I've done much of the southern section up from Edale towards Hebden Bridge, and have done some other sections in an honourary form by walking lots in the area the path covers, but don't think I've been to High Cup.  I do want to go to the top of Cross Fell too (being a smoggy), and ideally experience the Helm Wind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2015)

These really should also be in the stunning pictures of the North thread, neonwilderness.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 6, 2015)

Nutclough Woods. Just 5 minutes from the centre of Hebden Bridge


----------



## Shirl (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Shirl (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 6, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Portland Tower?  I used to work in the Monkey oposite.
> 
> ETA:  Wasn't there a Yeats' or something similar on the ground floor for a while?



Here you go - I made a special trip to take a picture.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 7, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyway, I've been checking the map of Manchester city centre and I think I've covered pretty much every street in it on the thread so far, so there's not much more to take pictures of.  I must have walked hundreds of miles just round town by now.  I'll have to cast my net wider in future.  But I've decided to go for a walk on Mam Tor Ridge next week, so the photos won't be mundane enough I suspect.  Might go to one of the caverns there - anyone got any recommdations for which is the best one to visit?
> 
> Global Stoner might know, as he likes being underground, like a Northern Gollum.



Speedwell you get to go on a boat. Peak Cavern is quite large. 

Do really see one properly I'd recommend contacting my mate Pete at Peak Instruction and seeing if he has any open caving courses or if you are feeling flush just booking for your self.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 7, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Here you go - I made a special trip to take a picture.



Ooh.  Ta muchly.  It hasn't changed much


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 7, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Cow Green Reservoir



Next time you're up that way, there's a butcher in Alston that does some extremely good Cumberland sausage.  Not to be confused with the sort of Cumberland sausage you get in supermarkets.  Worth a day trip just to go there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Speedwell you get to go on a boat. Peak Cavern is quite large.
> 
> Do really see one properly I'd recommend contacting my mate Pete at Peak Instruction and seeing if he has any open caving courses or if you are feeling flush just booking for your self.



Thanks.  I don't think proper caving is for me, so happy to stick to the public touristy ones - I prefer there to be clearly marked exits and proper lighting.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Ooh.  Ta muchly.  It hasn't changed much



I've been in a few times over the years, but not recently.  I remember it being cheap beer - not sure whether that is still the case though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Next time you're up that way, there's a butcher in Alston that does some extremely good Cumberland sausage.  Not to be confused with the sort of Cumberland sausage you get in supermarkets.  Worth a day trip just to go there.


I went through Alston on the way there (came back through Stanhope), but didn't stop as it was a bit too warm to leave stuff in the car all day


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> I went through Alston on the way there (came back through Stanhope), but didn't stop as it was a bit too warm to leave stuff in the car all day



Did you go to Nenthead while you were up there?  I remember a field trip up there with sixth form to look at the old lead mines and smelters.  The weather was hideous the day we went though, so it felt thoroughly gloomy as we trudged up and down the hills.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 7, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember it being cheap beer



Joe Holts.  One of the few breweries to retain their pubs along with Sam Smith.  When I worked there it was 98p for bitter and 96p for mild.  That should give you an idea of how long ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Joe Holts.  One of the few breweries to retain their pubs along with Sam Smith.  When I worked there it was 98p for bitter and 96p for mild.  That should give you an idea of how long ago.



Yeah, I met a friend in Sinclairs Oyster Bar a few weeks back and had forgotten how cheap it was it was (Sam Smiths).  No card payment available though which is unusual these days.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did you go to Nenthead while you were up there?  I remember a field trip up there with sixth form to look at the old lead mines and smelters.  The weather was hideous the day we went though, so it felt thoroughly gloomy as we trudged up and down the hills.


That's on the other road out of Alston. I've been through before, but don't think I've ever stopped there.

That is more the sort of weather I'm used to up there


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 7, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, I met a friend in Sinclairs Oyster Bar a few weeks back and had forgotten how cheap it was it was (Sam Smiths).  No card payment available though which is unusual these days.



Nearest pub to where I live is Sam Smiths.  £1.80 a pint and the bitter is quite drinkable.  Any idea how much a pint of Joe's is these days?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> That's on the other road out of Alston. I've been through before, but don't think I've ever stopped there.
> 
> That is more the sort of weather I'm used to up there



Its an interesting place, but it must have been awful to have to work in the lead mines a couple of centuries ago, in the usual weather you get up there.  With added lead poisoning on top for good measure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Nearest pub to where I live is Sam Smiths.  £1.80 a pint and the bitter is quite drinkable.  Any idea how much a pint of Joe's is these days?



According to this site, a pint of mild is £1.34, although that was in 2005.

http://www.cambridge-camra.org.uk/ale/318/manchester.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

Lump of rock stolen from Easter Island.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

National Graphene Institute.  A very boring building given it is supposed to be exciting cutting edge science.  And George Osborne has visited, thus sullying it forever.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

The Cornerhouse has now closed, which is a shame.  It's moving to a hideous new development by the rail viaduct on Whitworth Street West.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

Shiny pointless bit of public art.  You can see me lurking scruffily by the sign.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

More Space Invaders.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

At least they're honest about what they sell. Probably aimed at hipsters.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

The Pusher probably lurks round here too.  Keep going down this canal and you reach the site where the Hacienda used to be.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

Poor old London Road Fire Station, still sat there forlornly disintegrating.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

Never leave your bike unattended in Manchester.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

Lytham St Annes






He was pretty good as it happens and the cushion was a nice touch.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

Blackpool!


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

Blackpool/Paris.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

Promenade Caff.	Notice the Aloha


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Blackpool/Paris.



Can hardly tell the difference!


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like a Massage Parlour but it was actually holiday apartments.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

No wonder it comes in the top ten of the most unhealthiest places to live... 8XL!?


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

Spitfire  Lytham


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 7, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Cornerhouse has now closed, which is a shame.  It's moving to a hideous new development by the rail viaduct on Whitworth Street West.




The worst seats ever! but it was proper Art house cinema.  End of an Era for me.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 7, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Cornerhouse has now closed, which is a shame.  It's moving to a hideous new development by the rail viaduct on Whitworth Street West.



Fucking terrible name too - Home - must've taken some arseholes minutes to think that up


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Fucking terrible name too - Home - must've taken some arseholes minutes to think that up


I know - it's cringe worthy. Dreamt up by some 'marketing guru' no doubt.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know - it's cringe worthy. Dreamt up by some 'marketing guru' no doubt.


They went on at length in some article or press release I saw about how they needed a new home v as they have over half a million visitors a year now..... And consulted a couple of hundred on the name, eejits. 

More screens, fewer seats, good luck getting a ticket.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> They went on at length in some article or press release I saw about how they needed a new home v as they have over half a million visitors a year now..... And consulted a couple of hundred on the name, eejits.
> 
> More screens, fewer seats, good luck getting a ticket.



I didn't realise they were effectively downsizing in terms of seats - that sounds a bit daft.  I've only been a few times (and to the cinema once), but it always seems to be a popular venue so reducing capacity for bums on seats sounds a strange business plan.   

At least they've sort of retained the 'corner' theme in the new building, which is something.  And it isn't the ugliest building on that new site.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 8, 2015)

The Cornerhouse was, like, the very first place I visited in Manchester.  Me and the other half went down for the weekend to sign the lease on our hoose and pick up keys.   Had plenty time to kill even taking into account her terrible sense of direction and not knowing our way about so got off the train at Oxford Road  and popped in there for a coffee.  

Sad .


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Pours Latte out onto pavement


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I didn't realise they were effectively downsizing in terms of seats - that sounds a bit daft.  I've only been a few times (and to the cinema once), but it always seems to be a popular venue so reducing capacity for bums on seats sounds a strange business plan.
> 
> At least they've sort of retained the 'corner' theme in the new building, which is something.  And it isn't the ugliest building on that new site.



5 screens - the largest capacity screen has fewer seats than the largest at the Cornerhouse right down to a dinky screen 5 with 44 seats (I think - forty summat anyway)


anyway - back to the photos....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Spot the dog


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Crap signs in Morecambe i


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Crap signs in Morecambe ii


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Crap signs in Morecambe iii


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Crap signs in Morecambe iv


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Crap signs in Morecambe v


----------



## The Boy (Apr 8, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> More screens, fewer seats, good luck getting a ticket.





Throbbing Angel said:


> 5 screens - the largest capacity screen has fewer seats than the largest at the Cornerhouse right down to a dinky screen 5 with 44 seats (I think - forty summat anyway)



Oddly, I can actually see the appeal in this for an arthouse cinema.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Lambs and that

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/npKOi"><a href="//imgur.com/a/npKOi">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


BOLLOCKS!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

Go *here* to see the lambs and that


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2015)

Got a couple more from today - but backing up the laptop at the moment so will sort them later.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 9, 2015)

A few shots through the window of a 105 up Beverley Road.



This used to be Hull Trades and Labour Club.



Believe it or not the best Indian restaurant in Hull is in this picture.  Shame the area around it is still so run down.



I won't be shopping here: its instore bakery had a visit from the health inspectors last week and won't be reopening any time soon.



Dorchester Hotel, or whatever they call it these days.  Good to see it back in use after years boarded up, and AFAIK the American diner at this end of it's quite good.



Boring block of flats.  This isn't a part of town I'd really want to walk through at night, tbh, even though I always used to when I lived half a mile further up the road from here and never had any trouble.  Either it's got worse in the last decade or I've become more cautious.



De Grey Street, on the left, used to be nicknamed De Crime Street.  IIRC it was one of the most burgled streets in Hull at a time when the city had the highest burglary rate in the country, to say nothing of the odd mugging.  Not so bad now AFAIK.  The old cinema on the right was a pub for years: now been turned into 'luxury' flats.



This was a pub too, the Mainbrace, until about five years ago.  Back in the 90s the Beautiful South used to drink there and then it turned into a low-end latebar when Beverley Road briefly became one of the main drinking areas back in the early 2000s.



Most of that trade's moved either to east Hull or the Avenues, or it's vanished with the recession, and half the bars that used to be heaving every weekend are either empty or have been converted into other things.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 9, 2015)

Crossroads with Cottingham Road and Clough Road.  A few years ago armed police raided a flat above the Sainsbury's and foiled an armed robbery at HSBC next door at the last minute.



Haworth Arms.  A grotty student drinking dive, but part of my misspent youth. 



Cottingham Road.



The Gardener's Arms, still one of my favourite pubs.

 

Tenfoot full of rubbish.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 10, 2015)

Why did the geese cross the road?

I spotted this fearless pair this morning on Great Ancoats Street at rush hour (the inner ring road so always very busy), edging towards the road. I guess they wanted to get over to the other side to loiter in the Ashton Canal (too lazy to fly over I think).

I kept looking back and they did cross - I could see the traffic had stopped to allow them safe passage.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 11, 2015)

North Yorkshire somewhere i can't rememebr


----------



## The Boy (Apr 11, 2015)

blairsh said:


> North Yorkshire somewhere i can't rememebr


Otley?


----------



## blairsh (Apr 11, 2015)

Might be


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 11, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Otley?


 Yep!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2015)

For those times when you just can't manage without balloons at 3am...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2015)

The postbox that bore the brunt of the IRA bomb being protected during the construction of the cross-city metrolink line.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2015)

24-hour Spar.  Lots of dubious characters lurk around here in the small hours.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2015)

The plinth of a statue of Wellington, defaced, and helpfully labelled as such.  Don't think the hyphen is strictly necessary though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2015)

Formerly a crappy amusement arcade, and way back a branch of Woolworths where there was a serious fire back in 1979 where 10 people died.  The building had no sprinkler system fitted.

http://www.fireservice.co.uk/history/woolworths-fire


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 13, 2015)

My sister's boyfriend picked me up in Bingley the other week, on the way to Devon.  He tells me it's pricey to live in and fancies itself a cut above Keighley and most of the other surrounding places, but to me it looked like just another struggling northern town, albeit quite a pretty one in places.



Just outside the railway station.



Front of the station, with an uninspiring-looking pub in the background.



Looking towards the High Street.



Former Bradford & Bingley head offices, now being demolished for a supermarket.



New buildings on the High Street.

I didn't have time to take any more pics, as I ducked into the Wetherspoons for a coffee whilst waiting for my lift.  It wasn't exactly a cheery place; full of dour-looking old men reading the _Daily Mail_.


----------



## longdog (Apr 14, 2015)

Hull's second worst piece of public 'art'.

Its only saving grace is the fact that it's not quite as bad as the blue tiled monstrosity outside dole office 300 metres up the road.

I keep hoping metal thieves will steal it.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2015)

Gratuitous train-window shot of the Humber Bridge.

 

Someone burned down the derelict George Lamb Memorial Chapel last night.  Possibly convenient timing, given that the Council has slapped a CPO on it... 



Is it just me, or are his nads in slightly the wrong place?

 

Designer clothes shop bob Green's has been shut for a month whilst they extend it into the unit next door, and it looks as if it's nearly ready to reopen.  Nice to see a shop - and an independent too - doing well.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 16, 2015)

Eddie Izzard speaking in Lancaster today with the local Labour candidate


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 16, 2015)

Kendal last week


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 17, 2015)

From Twitter, looking down on the river from the window of the derelict Clarence Flour Mill.






Whoever took this is braver than I am: a mate of mine used to go in there with those urban exploration folk but says it's just too dangerous now.  It's supposed to be coming down, to be replaced by a hotel and flats.  Word on Twitter suggests they've started demolition today, though I went by earlier and couldn't see any sign of it.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 18, 2015)

I went to the beer festival at Holy Trinity last night:

 



Spot the grammatical error...



Holy Trinity is reputedly the largest parish church in the country.  It's rather magnificent...



... with a lovely roof



and nice kneelers...



and it's quite evangelical



No idea why the windows of the champagne bar opposite are taped up like this.  Maybe it was done for A Royal Night Out and no-one's got around to removing it.



Big windows, above the portaloos.  They produce figures for how much beer is sold at the fesitval: I found myself wondering how much urine is generated. 


 

The pork pies were pretty good. 
 

Grumpy-looking angel, by the entrance to the Lady Chapel.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 18, 2015)

The East windows.  IIRC most of Holy Trinity's windows were taken out for the duration of World War II and survived the bombing intact, whereas the church was damaged and several buildings around it levelled.

 

Lovely stained glass at the fishermen's memorial.



Memorial to lost trawlermen.  The big plaques in the middle are to the crew of the _Gaul_, and those of the trawlers lost in the 'triple tragedy' in 1968.



Fishermen's wives.

 

Facepalm.  Maybe she objects to people getting drunk in church?

 

Wold Top beers are more awesome than mundane.  

 

Looking west up the north aisle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2015)

A beer festival in a church?


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 18, 2015)

By the time I left I was drunk enough for a random amble around south-west Hull to seem a good idea.  Unfortunately my phone camera is hopeless in the dark.



Think this is part of the TA barracks on Londesborough Street.



From Park Street railway bridge Hull Royal Infirmary looks more like a factory than a hospital.



Dead pub on Hessle Road.



Coltman Street.  This used to be a pretty dodgy part of town but didn't feel it last night, although beer might have had something to do with that.



Old chapel or suchlike.



Corner of Hessle Road and the Boulevard.



The Boulevard used to be the most affluent street in the area, where trawler skippers and successful fish merchants lived in nice big houses, a few streets away from the crowded terraces where most of the trawlermen lived.  It went downhill badly after the collapse of the industry in the 70s and 80s - the fishing moved out and the heroin dealers moved in, as I once heard a local historian put it - but it's coming up in the world again now.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 18, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> A beer festival in a church?



Oh yes.     It's a great venue but I can't help wishing they'd hold the festival a bit later in the year: Holy Trinity is not cosy on a chilly April evening!


----------



## longdog (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice motor.


 

Hull New Theatre


 

Not Nelson's Column


 

Probably the site of something interesting.


 

Different view of the same thing.


 

Piss on the balcony... Apparently.


 

Yep...


----------



## longdog (Apr 18, 2015)

Bit Jewish for an Anglican church if you ask me...


 

Badly executed last supper from the 18th century with 10 disciples and what appears to be a bread roll and spare ribs served on a sofa.


 

A certain urbanite showing a certain lack of respect for the dead 


 

Worn out semen.


 

I bet the CofE wishes it could have the same sort of queue for the holy as it gets for the profane.


 

Beggar duck outside McDonalds.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 18, 2015)

longdog said:


> View attachment 70353
> 
> Nice motor.



Want!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 18, 2015)

longdog said:


> View attachment 70356
> 
> Probably the site of something interesting.
> 
> ...



It's an old dry dock, but it may well be on the site of a shipbuilding yard owned by the Blaydes family, which in 1784 turned out a small collier called the _Bethia. _ The Navy bought it three years later, fitted it out for a long voyage and renamed it _HMS Bounty_.  There's a beautiful scale model of the ship in Blaydes House, just down the street:


----------



## longdog (Apr 18, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Want!



I saw it first


----------



## longdog (Apr 18, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> It's an old dry dock, but it may well be on the site of a shipbuilding yard owned by the Blaydes family, which in 1784 turned out a small collier called the _Bethia. _ The Navy bought it three years later, fitted it out for a long voyage and renamed it _HMS Bounty_.  There's a beautiful scale model of the ship in Blaydes House, just down the street:
> 
> View attachment 70367



That's two historical theories of mine in two days that _weren't_ total bollocks... I'm getting good at this


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 19, 2015)

The highest point of the M62 and Stobart didn't make it


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 19, 2015)

Tunnel on way ta Halifax


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 19, 2015)

Halifax bus stop taken in beautiful sunshine but it looks like its snowing.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 19, 2015)

Halifax indoor market by Lowry


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 19, 2015)

Halifax!	  The Acapulco sounds bad enough but the Gourmet bar!   Bet it was rocking in its heyday though.  What ever century that was.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 19, 2015)

Radio modeller's porn mags Halifax charity shop


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Halifax!	  The Acapulco sounds bad enough but the Gourmet bar!   Bet it was rocking in its heyday though.  What ever century that was.



The Apaculpo looks like a top quality Nite Spot.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd almost forgotten this bloke dancing to the jazz in Pave last Tuesday.  He was really going for it, in front of a bemused band and me and longdog not-so-surreptitiously taking photos. 



Somewhere up the thread there's a photo I took of these signs at Christmas.  Back then three of the four units were to let.  There are a lot of these small design/digital companies springing up in the Old Town at the moment. 



Stained glass in the old Mission to Seamen chapel on Posterngate...



... which was converted into a pub called the Mission long ago.  I don't think I've been in here since I was 18 tbh. It was dead, partly because it was still a nice sunny evening and people were sitting outside the pubs around Trinity Square and the High Street, but partly also, I reckon, because the unfashionable, faintly tatty old Mission is struggling a bit these days.



More adventurous than 'No to Hull Tigers' badges, I suppose...!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2015)

Just seen this on a local Facebook group


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2015)

Someone is going to get a bollocking for this. Saw this on twitter yesterday, a car transporter that was foolishly driven down Jutland Street in Manchester. One of the steepest streets in the city, and unsurprisingly, it got beached on the cobbles. 



Looks like it might be tricky to reverse too...



(Photos credit: Melv & Laura Coote)


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2015)

You can't get away with anything embarrassing these days!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2015)

Another report from Hipsterville - aka Princes Avenue:

 

Inside the craft beer bar that opened a couple of weeks ago.  It's painfully trendy, but I quite like it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2015)

Totally Mexico!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Someone is going to get a bollocking for this. Saw this on twitter yesterday, a car transporter that was foolishly driven down Jutland Street in Manchester. One of the steepest streets in the city, and unsurprisingly, it got beached on the cobbles.
> 
> View attachment 70863
> 
> ...


SatNav fail I reckon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> SatNav fail I reckon


There are plenty of marks on the cobbles where drivers have misjudged it and went too fast. I imagine cobbles are capable of doing some decent damage to the underside of a vehicle if hit at speed.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2015)

Aye

And just around the corner from the best named street in Manchester

*Sparkle Street*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> You can't get away with anything embarrassing these days!


It was you wasn't it!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was you wasn't it!



Ah well I suppose trying to reply to a thread on urban when driving is not a good idea!


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 29, 2015)

Not mine but Manchester artist Wanksy, who has decided to draw penises around potholes in order to draw attention to them.


----------



## longdog (Apr 30, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Totally Mexico!



I thought it looked more like Nouvion and should have a piano and Madame Edith


----------



## longdog (Apr 30, 2015)

I have no recollection of taking this picture.

 

Remember the picture of the metal ball that I said was the second worst bit of public art in the city?

This is the holder of the title. I have no idea what it's supposed to represent if anything. I fucking hate it. I suppose it does have one saving grace in that in comparison the adjacent dole office looks slightly less hideous.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Not mine but Manchester artist Wanksy, who has decided to draw penises around potholes in order to draw attention to them.



Dotted line emanating from the crown - good; no hairs at the base - fail


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 30, 2015)

longdog said:


> View attachment 70904
> 
> I have no recollection of taking this picture.



That's in the window of an empty shop on George Street, isn't it?  I've a photo of it about twenty pages back.


----------



## longdog (May 1, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> That's in the window of an empty shop on George Street, isn't it?  I've a photo of it about twenty pages back.



Shows how much notice I take dunnit?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 2, 2015)




----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

How welcoming!


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

Loft conversion Rochdale style


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

Beals department store


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

Rochdale


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

Lookin tuther way


----------



## The Boy (May 3, 2015)

We had a nice day out in Rochdale visiting the co-op museum once.  Bit of an odd place.


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

Gave it a miss.


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

If those cobblestones could only talk.


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

I need a drink!


----------



## avu9lives (May 3, 2015)

The Boy said:


> We had a nice day out in Rochdale visiting the co-op museum once.  Bit of an odd place.



Odd and Depressing and i wont be going back any time soon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 4, 2015)

Not been to Rochdale for years - used to work there sometimes back in the 90s.  An odd place, and the train station is stupidly far away from the town centre.  Haven't they been opening up the culvert in the town centre to show the River Roche for the first time in decades?  Not sure whether that has been completed or not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> The pork pies were pretty good.
> View attachment 70336



You know you're in Yorkshire when you can buy a pie in the church.


----------



## longdog (May 5, 2015)

The New York Hotel on Anlaby Road was due to be demolished until they found shit loads of asbestos and it was going to cost the owners more than the site was worth. 

Last week the council announced they'd run out of patience and would knock it down and bill the owners.

Yesterday it was gutted by fire.

Purely a coincidence I'm sure... Like the fire at the derelict chapel a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 5, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Rochdale



Used to work in that Barclays.


----------



## Roadkill (May 10, 2015)

Cottingham Road, from the beer garden of its best pub. The takeaways opposite have been there for donkey's years, purveying pizza and kebabs to drunken students.  



Hipster market.



A stray duck, amid fresh-cut grass on Princes Ave.



The morning after the election, looking rather as if the polling station sign is on the wall of Fudge.  



Mundane back yards.  And yes, that garden shed is an old air-raid shelter.



Come in and buy beer and explosives.  What could possibly go wrong?!


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2015)

Hope this thread isn't petering out...



Either Freehold Street is drunk or someone driving down it evidently was.

 

Vespa ride, on Princes Ave.  By the time I'd got my camera out a couple of dozen had gone by.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 18, 2015)

Kendal Town Hall


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 18, 2015)

Freerange Comedy Festival in Kendal (Alan Davies)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 18, 2015)

Dolphinholme - Jumble Sale


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2015)

"garden"


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2015)

Kissing the bus? :vom:


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2015)

This angry northern wasp thought he could ambush me


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2015)

In Burley Park at night


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 19, 2015)

More oddness from Morecambe signage - it's all a bit _'One of us! One of us!'_ around here sometimes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2015)

Park and Ride, Manchester Piccadilly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2015)

Quite a few people stopped to take pictures, unsurprisingly!


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

Yes, that is an attempt at parking rather than a crash.



New restaurant on Spring Bank.  I'm looking forward to trying this.  



Spring Bank Tavern being turned into flats.



Warehouse conversion and 80s flats at the northern end of High Street, where it joins one of Hull's most distinctively named streets, Wincolmlee. 



Poor old Sharkey's, with its legendary 'trebles for singles' offer, was the last bar standing on George Street, but closed last year.



Fancy tailor's shop on Grimston Street.  Don't think I'd noticed this place before.



Hipster bar on Princes Ave where me and longdog had a drink last night, complete with interestingly shaped bottle opener and utterly gorgeous barman.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

Taken on the way to work this morning.  Hull City Council aren't wasting time over trumpeting yesterday's news that the Ferens Art Gallery is to host the Turner Prize in 2017.  And rightly so IMO: landing that is a tremendous coup for the city.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

Just found this splendid piece of 'ull cynicism on Twitter:


----------



## Roadkill (May 30, 2015)

Back of the KC Stadium, from the path by the railway line.



Facing the other way, the reason I was there: The East Yorkshireman railtour, hauled by 45690 _Leander_, taking water at West Parade North Junction.



_Leander _setting off for Scarborough, with safety valves blowing.



A rather different sort of train, in Victoria Square.



Anti-austerity demo, Victoria Square.  There were about 200 people there I reckon, which considering the lack of publicity isn't too bad.  More anti-austerity action planned, in which I've every intention of getting involved.


----------



## longdog (Jun 4, 2015)

In the pub with a whippet... How much more northern can you get? (Photo-credit Roadkill)


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 4, 2015)

Bit too much of a hipster bar for it to be properly northern, though!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 4, 2015)

I love this bit of graffiti.  Urban Trendz, which is opposite and in front of which I was standing when I took this picture, bills itself as an urban clothes shop and also claims to sell graffiti products, so I reckon they had something to do with it.  Just out of the pic to the left is a sort of official graffiti wall - which I ought to have photographed at the same time, really, but I was in a hurry to get to work.  Shame about the pointless tag on the shop shutters, though.



On the High Street, one of the many staithes running down to the river.  Most of the buildings are now flats and offices, but in years gone by these alleys were used for access to the quays alongside which small sailing ships moored to load and unload.



One staithe north. Most port activity in Hull is now well out in the east of the city and around the Albert Dock in the south-west, and most of the businesses around High Street are recruitment agencies and, increasingly, small web and app developers and other bits of the 'digital economy,' which is apparently growing faster around the Humber - and mainly in Hull - than anywhere in the country apart from London.  And yet, there are still traces of the Old Town's maritime past if you look for them.

*e2a* The 'digital economy' is set to do even better once C4Di's new building - which is going up atm - opens:





I like it: it's bold and striking and it'll be a nice addition to the city skyline, and also help with the regeneration of the Fruit Market area.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 4, 2015)

On the way to catch the 0625 to London on Monday morning:



Back of Paragon station, with trains and the Megabus lined up for the day's work.



Sun coming up over Anlaby Road tower blocks.



Flower stall setting up for the day.



The train was a few minutes late arriving, and the sense of impatience was mounting.

 

Looking north.  The platforms to the left are just used as overnight stabling for trains these days.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 6, 2015)

Some northern sky on my walk today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 6, 2015)

Is that up near Shit Farm, Shirl?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 6, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is that up near Shit Farm, Shirl?


Yes, just past shit farm. I met a child today who told me that if you go up the side of shit farm you can see the back of the kitchen and the kettle is still there. I'm going to have a look next time I pass that way.
First long walk I've done in nearly 3 three years


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 6, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Yes, just past shit farm. I met a child today who told me that if you go up the side of shit farm you can see the back of the kitchen and the kettle is still there. I'm going to have a look next time I pass that way.
> First long walk I've done in nearly 3 three years



Good to hear you've been able to go on a long walk again, after all the problems you've had with your knees.  

You could go and nick the kettle, and sell it on e-bay.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 7, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> This angry northern wasp thought he could ambush me


It's a Hoverfly you big wuss!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 7, 2015)

Fuchs66 said:


> It's a Hoverfly you big wuss!


Really? Aw, well. It still managed to intimidate me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2015)

longdog said:


> In the pub with a whippet... How much more northern can you get? (Photo-credit Roadkill)
> 
> View attachment 72254



needs flat hat

(or do real northerners not wear them any more now the hipsters have gone postmodern and ironic with them?)

and pint of mild not visible



and  at scarcity of decent mild this far south


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2015)

A wet walk to work via Wright Street on Friday morning:



Perhaps another sign of improving times: this is one of only a couple of empty units on what only last year seemed to be a street in trouble.



Think this firm is new.



Looking back towards Prospect Street.  Not the prettiest vista in the city tbh.



More shops and offices.



90s flats, I think.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking down Percy Street, from the corner of Wright Street.



This shop always cheers me up, for some reason.



Baker Street, with nicely ornate street sign and the city's biggest gay venue, Fuel, in the background.



Guildhall Road.



Statue of Leo Schultz (1900-91), sometime city council leader and general bigwig in Hull's politics between the 1940s and 80s.

 

Unison HQ, on Quay Street.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2015)

Friday afternoon, walking across town after lunch on the waterfront.  Contrast these pics with those of Humber Street Sesh from last year and 2013...



The area's a building site at the moment, what with C4Di going up in the background (just to the right of the flood barrier), and major improvement works on Humber Street.



I like how they've left the old road signs up, even though the fruit market was relocated decades ago.  It didn't make sense to keep it in this part of town once the Humber and Prince's Docks, which this pic faces away from, had closed.


Humber Street.  I'm looking forward to seeing the area when all the renovation is complete.



Humber Dock Street, with the dock to the left.  The building on the right is 1884, a relatively new restaurant that's picking up awards left, right and centre.  I'd love to try it, but it's bloody expensive so I'm waiting for someone to take me there!


Looking back towards the Humber.



Preserved Humber 'keel' - a type of local river/coastal sailing vessel - in the marina.
 
Old winding engine, once used for hauling small ships out of the water.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2015)

Castle Street, busy as always.

From there I walked across town and up Beverley Road, of which I'm very fond since I lived there for six years.  It is a bit run down, but fascinating.



Norfolk Street, with what used to be The Lamp bar, now turned into offices.  Once it was the coolest venue in town, but that was before Princes Ave got fashionable.



I still think of no.76 as the Toynton Hotel, in which guise it stood derelict for years before being renovated as flats.



Harley Street.



Salvation Army building.



More renovation work.  These buildings were boarded up last time I went past.



Banks Harbour pub and The Welly nightclub beyond.



Offices, but once evidently the HQ of Fields Model Bakery, whatever that might have been.  I'd never noticed that before.



Ah-ha!  So the former Hardaker's has been let as a furniture shop.  Good.  That should put paid to the residential development that might have threatened the Welly, next door.



Litter outside the old Northern Library - not a victim of the current spending cuts, but rather a reorganisation of the city libraries service ten years ago.  Appears to be back in use now, although for what I don't know.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2015)

Former Stepney station.  There used to be two railway lines through the north of the city.  This one, at ground-level, had numerous level crossings that used to cause horrendous traffic jams and was closed in the 1960s along with the branches to Withernsea and Hornsea.  The high-level line further north remains in use for freight to and from the docks.



Pub opposite; a rather nice, old-school locals' pub which used to have a signal box in what's now the beer garden.



From outside the pub, looking back towards the former station.  The trackbed is now a footpath from Beverley Road to Princes Avenue.



Looking the other way.  The railway line used to run down what's now the cycle path dead ahead.



Polish butcher's window display.



Aroma used to have a good reputation, but I suspect we've seen the last of it now after it had a catastrophic visit from the food hygiene inspectors last week.



This place has been boarded for as long as I can remember, although I'm sure when I used to walk by every day the sign wasn't visible.



Weird little independent Saab specialist on the corner of Queens Road...



... with nice graffiti on the side.



Princes Road, which runs from the junction of Queens Road, Princes Ave and Newland Ave.  Years ago a mate of mine had a house up here with some kind of old warehouse in its back yard.  Scene of some epic parties back in the day.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2015)

From a train yesterday morning, the muddy waters of the Humber:


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jun 8, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Yes, just past shit farm. I met a child today who told me that if you go up the side of shit farm you can see the back of the kitchen and the kettle is still there.



OK, I recognise the Pike but what's shit farm?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2015)

My favourite sandwich shop was shut today, for some reason, so I had to walk a bit further through the Old Town for lunch than usual, and took a f ew pics on the way:



Blue plaque to industrialist J.H. Fenner.  Fenner is still quite a big firm in Hull.



Car park next door - possibly a bomb site...



... judging from the marks on the wall of what's now Hull Lighting, in an old warehouse just up the street.



Ye Olde White Harte's main claim to fame, at one of the entrances to the alley leading to it.




It's a lovely old pub and one of the nicest traditional watering holes in the city centre...



... but it probably dates from the 1680s.  So much for the Civil War story, and not believing in ghosts I'm sceptical of the claim that weird things happen whenever an old skull that sits in a glass case in the corner of the bar is moved either!




Quiet moment on Bishop Lane.



At the corner of Bishop Lane and High Street, Hitchcock's.  I ate here for the first time in years, recently, and it was just as good as I remembered.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2015)

Incidentally, I'm getting the feeling this thread's dying off a bit.  Come on northerners - the weather's lovely: get out there with the camera!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Incidentally, I'm getting the feeling this thread's dying off a bit.  Come on northerners - the weather's lovely: get out there with the camera!


I'm going to try and get out somewhere at the weekend


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Incidentally, I'm getting the feeling this thread's dying off a bit.  Come on northerners - the weather's lovely: get out there with the camera!



I'm planning a series on disused industrial buildings of the Erewash and Amber valleys but I dunno if that's North enough.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 11, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm planning a series on disused industrial buildings of the Erewash and Amber valleys but I dunno if that's North enough.



Don't see why not!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2015)

Well it'll have to wait until I fix my bike and steal my camera back from Mrs Frank anyway.


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

This building in Manchester amazes me. It's STILL HERE. I remember looking at its sad self in the early 90s wondering what the history of it was. At some point it was a post office but I'm not sure when it changed. Some millionaire must own it, because I can't believe they haven't knocked it down - it's right between Victoria Station and the National Football Museum... I wonder how much it would go for?


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's another building that's gone to complete hell on Thomas St (NQ) in Manchester.

 

However if you look closer on the stained glass windows, they've hidden a Manchester bee motif in them - would like to see these restored.


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

By the way farmerbarleymow if you see this, thank you so much for all your excellent mundane photography.  I'm Canadian but have been to Manchester 4x (for 6 mos in 1994 but also for a couple of weeks in 1992/2012 and 2014).  I love the mundane - especially old derelict buildings in Ancoats and old cotton mills.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 12, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> OK, I recognise the Pike but what's shit farm?



Shit Farm is an abandoned farmhouse just up the track from where Shirl took that photo.  It's name comes from the fact that cattle use it to shelter, and the track as it passes it is a quagmire of sticky black shit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 12, 2015)

MsMCR said:


> This building in Manchester amazes me. It's STILL HERE. I remember looking at its sad self in the early 90s wondering what the history of it was. At some point it was a post office but I'm not sure when it changed. Some millionaire must own it, because I can't believe they haven't knocked it down - it's right between Victoria Station and the National Football Museum... I wonder how much it would go for?
> 
> View attachment 72644 View attachment 72645



I do like that outlier building, and take photos whenever I pass it just in case it gets knocked down (which I'm sure it will be at some point).  I've got pictures of it spanning several years I think, buried on my hard drive.   

I always get odd looks taking pictures by the passing stream of people coming and going at Victoria Station...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 12, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Incidentally, I'm getting the feeling this thread's dying off a bit.  Come on northerners - the weather's lovely: get out there with the camera!



I agree - we need to get off our collective arses and do something.  I've got some pictures banked that I need to work through, but I also need to get out more.  Work work work, as usual.


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone got any shite pictures of Batley?

Will never forget doing the ale trail one Sunday and our mate from Huddersfield dragging his leg along chanting "bring out 'yer dead... "


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

Ancoats looking extremely mundane by night last November...


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

New shite next to old shite... at least only one of them howls in the wind...


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

Doesn't get more Manc than this...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2015)

MsMCR said:


> Anyone got any shite pictures of Batley?


I briefly visited there and Morley last year and immediately thought of this thread, but unfortunately I didn't get time to take and photos.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2015)

MsMCR said:


> This building in Manchester amazes me. It's STILL HERE. I remember looking at its sad self in the early 90s wondering what the history of it was. At some point it was a post office but I'm not sure when it changed. Some millionaire must own it, because I can't believe they haven't knocked it down - it's right between Victoria Station and the National Football Museum... I wonder how much it would go for?
> 
> View attachment 72644 View attachment 72645



Just 'visited' on street view - thought I knew where you meant, but wanted to check

and wtf is that steel and glass thing?  is that the football museum?

it's a bloody long time since i've been to manchester.  used to get there fairly often when i was in sunny stoke on trent, nearly moved there 1991 ish

oh, and welcome to urban

may i offer


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is an interesting little street in Ancoats, which while a mundane Northern terrace now (but nicely tarted up so looks like a good place to live), it has an unusual history.
> 
> The Ancoats area was very densely populated from the Industrial Revolution, and there were concerns about the lack of sanitation in many houses, and fears about cholera outbreaks.  The city council decided to do something about this, and built this street shortly after Victoria Square was constructed (picture posted earlier) as model housing.  They included the basic utilities we all take for granted now, like indoor plumbing.
> 
> ...



Dredged up an ancient post but here it is by night - looks like a film set.  Thanks for the backstory, I always wondered how that street got so pretty given its immediate surroundings...


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 12, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Just 'visited' on street view - thought I knew where you meant, but wanted to check
> 
> and wtf is that steel and glass thing?  is that the football museum?
> 
> ...



Brilliant, just the way I like my tea!

Yes, that's the football museum on the right of the second pic - that unnatural greeny/blue glass - the building formerly known as URBIS.  Was a bit shocking after not having been in Manchester for 20 years when I saw it in 2012!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2015)

Wonderful pictures MsMCR 

Ancoats does hold a certain fascination for me, but for some reason I've never been there with a camera. If you follow the canals you end up in all sorts of mad places.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 13, 2015)

Great pics, MsMCR


----------



## The Boy (Jun 13, 2015)

Thirded/Fourthed. 

Good work MsMCR


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2015)

MsMCR said:


> Dredged up an ancient post but here it is by night - looks like a film set.  Thanks for the backstory, I always wondered how that street got so pretty given its immediate surroundings...
> 
> View attachment 72675 View attachment 72676



It is a lovely little street, tucked away round the corner from the busy Oldham Road.  It has a nice old Grade II listed pub round the corner too (the Crown and Kettle).


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2015)

Blaydon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2015)

Whittle Dean


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## The Boy (Jun 13, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It is a lovely little street, tucked away round the corner from the busy Oldham Road.  It has a nice old Grade II listed pub round the corner too (the Crown and Kettle).



That *is* a nice pub.  Applied for a job there once but they had already taken somebody on.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 14, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Blaydon



Mundane class 47s of the north.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Mundane class 47s of the north.


It should have been 60009, so glad I didn't go anywhere too far for it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

Cullercoats


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

My tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

A container ship leaving the Tyne


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

The local wildlife


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

Tynemouth Sailing Club


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

King Edward's Bay


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

South Shields in the distance


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

Collingwood Monument


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

The most Easterly point of the Tynemouth C2C route, from here you double back slightly to the Priory


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 15, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> A container ship leaving the Tyne



I've stood and watched ships coming and going from exactly the same spot!  Great pictures.


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 15, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I don't know what this derelict building was in a former life, but obviously some kind of factory given the large chimney. But oddly it has lots of what look like loading bay entrances. I'll have to dig deeper into the history of the area to try and work out what exactly it was.
> 
> The satellite dish is a bit incongruous though!
> 
> ...



Not sure if anyone has answered this yet but it's the former Goulden Street Police and Fire Station.

http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/tours/tour12/gouldenpolice.html


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 15, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The cotton flower and the bee are the twin symbols of the city, the bee being the symbol of industriousness of course. These are everywhere from on bins around the city, to mosaics on the town hall floor. There's even a mill called Beehive Mill somewhere nearby - I think I've already posted a pic, but will seek it out and take a picture of the engraved name on the front.



And on my arm  Got it done last November.


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wonderful pictures MsMCR
> 
> Ancoats does hold a certain fascination for me, but for some reason I've never been there with a camera. If you follow the canals you end up in all sorts of mad places.





Roadkill said:


> Great pics, MsMCR





The Boy said:


> Thirded/Fourthed.
> 
> Good work MsMCR



You're all most welcome!  I have loads more of Manchester, also some of Liverpool and West Yorkshire (although some of them not quite mundane as I'm a sucker for grand old Victorian architecture - that being said it will be mundane for those of you who live there - haha).  This thread has inspired me to get them out of Facebook and put them on my proper photo site.


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 15, 2015)

Mosaics outside of Affleck's palace - not sure when they went up but sometime between 1994 and 2012 - ha.







Factory records legends including my hero Tony Wilson






Who has this shirt at home?






Excellent Joy Division tribute






Corrie legends






Local music heroes






The lot - they've done another one on the far left sometime between 2012-2014 with local icons (Turing, Vimto etc) which I'll have to add later when I finish uploading the 2014 pics to my photo site.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 15, 2015)

MsMCR said:


> The lot - they've done another one on the far left sometime between 2012-2014 with local icons (Turing, Vimto etc) which I'll have to add later when I finish uploading the 2014 pics to my photo site.



Manchester, so much to answer for...


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 15, 2015)

Love this tribute to Manchester music on the pavement outside Vinyl Exchange on Oldham St.

Happy Mondays





Haçienda/Factory





Stone Roses





Inspiral Carpets





Oasis


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 15, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>


The Black Midden rocks. They look nice for rock-pooling these days...

Before the harbour quays were built, the tide came screaming into the river mouth, dragging ships onto the rocks and shifting sandbars. 

One particularly disastrous month in 1864 saw 24 people drowned within yards of the shore.


----------



## longdog (Jun 16, 2015)

MsMCR said:


> You're all most welcome!  I have loads more of Manchester, also some of Liverpool and West Yorkshire (although some of them not quite mundane as I'm a sucker for grand old Victorian architecture - that being said it will be mundane for those of you who live there - haha).  This thread has inspired me to get them out of Facebook and put them on my proper photo site.



We'll be the judge of mundanity thank you. When you have posted 100 pictures you might get invited to join the mundanity committee.

Welcome to the thread


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 18, 2015)

longdog said:


> We'll be the judge of mundanity thank you. When you have posted 100 pictures you might get invited to join the mundanity committee.
> 
> Welcome to the thread





Be sure to let me know if what I am posting is too pretty!  Haha!


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 18, 2015)

This is a crazy out-of-place question and a longshot, but are any of you going to the Shiiine On festival in Minehead November 5-8?  Will be over for that and am losing my mind as it will be my first trip to the UK that does not include the North.  I really kind of HATE that, but I figure that the North will be coming to me this time instead.  If any of you are going would deffo want to meet up for a pint!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2015)

From Twitter:






The back of Hull Maritime Museum, with something just a little unusual going on.  Anyone spot it...?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 19, 2015)

Clue?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 19, 2015)

Pirate flat!!!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes: it's to promote an exhibition on piracy that opened the other day.  I was chatting with an old friend who's a curator there last week.  As he put it, 'It'll cause more of a stir if we don't tell anyone: we'll just hoist the jolly roger and see how long it takes people to notice.'


----------



## longdog (Jun 20, 2015)

That's all well and good but as Robb R pointed out people in Hull never look up


----------



## The Boy (Jun 20, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Yes: it's to promote an exhibition on piracy that opened the other day.  I was chatting with an old friend who's a curator there last week.  As he put it, 'It'll cause more of a stir if we don't tell anyone: we'll just hoist the jolly roger and see how long it takes people to notice.'



it took me fucking ages - had to zoom in and everything.  Then I showed it to my missus and she looked up from her laptop and was like "Oh yeah. pirate flag".  

*removes' good attention to detail' from CV*


----------



## Shirl (Jun 20, 2015)

Todmorden Agricultural Show


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2015)

These are on the main photo thread, but I thought I'd stick them here too. Tanfield Railway, allegedly the oldest (mundanist ) working railway in the world.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 20, 2015)

Where is Tanfield neonwilderness?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Where is Tanfield neonwilderness?


A few miles from Newcastle - http://www.tanfield-railway.co.uk


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2015)

Shirl said:


>



Nice ... nah, too obvious.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 21, 2015)

Really like those neonwilderness


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2015)

^ So do I.  On a considerably more mundane note, though, a few from around Hull in the last week or so:



New solicitor's practice on Spring Bank, in a former computer shop.  The badly hand-painted sign gives it a real air of reassuring professionalism.  



Dumped sofa, off Newland Ave.



Manor Street.  You might want to get that seen to...  



Carr Lane, from outside the Punch hotel.  I remember when the gigantic Primark was a branch of Allders.

 

Indian and Continental on Princes Ave having a makeover, and revealing its 1970s signage in the process.

 

Chapel Street.

 

This one's from Beverley, in the entrance to the legendary Nellie's.  Almost certainly a fake, given that Beverley was not in LNWR territory.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2015)

There was an anti-austerity demo in Queens Gardens yesterday, in support of the London one.  I didn't take many pictures and no good ones, which is a shame because I'd estimate there were about 1,000 there.

 

Singer in the bandstand.



I loved the local RMT branch banner.



Local lefty (and very good) folk act The Hillbilly Troupe doing their thing.  The lead singer in this is a bloke called Mick McGarry, who used to be union shop steward for an FE college in Hull.  A colleague of mine who used to deal with him there refers to him affectionately as Mick McGrievance.

It was a shame the demo was in Queen's Gardens, since it felt a bit sidelined, but it was probably inevitable as it was the Lord Mayor's Parade yesterday too.  I'd headed to Beverley Folk Festival by the time that got under way, but did see this street entertainer doing her thing:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2015)

blairsh said:


> Really like those neonwilderness


I forgot this one from my phone too


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 25, 2015)

Beetham Tower getting his windows washed...


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 25, 2015)

Some Manchester boozers inside and out...

The Old Wellington (including my breakfast!)










The Vine Inn











Lower Turk's Head






Marble Arch











Old Nag's Head


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 25, 2015)

A couple of my favourite post-2013 places...

The Gas Lamp (cocktail bar on Bridge St in the old Wood St Children's Mission kitchen).  Such an interesting interior with amazing history.


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 25, 2015)

And a place that appealed to my Madchester side... The Liquor Store






"Amazing Revelations" (Ian Brown lyrics)





Those Burnage terrors...





Some Stone Roses...





Salford's finest...





And the menu.  I think I had one of each.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 27, 2015)

More ugly buildings on Prospect Street.  This part of the city centre was levelled by bombing in 1941, and its 1950s rebuild hasn't aged well.



Boy-racer fail near the university: big exhausts that write cheques the engine can't cash look ridiculous at the best of times, especially when they're falling off.  The driver's wing mirror was held on with gaffer tape too.





Two pictures from Blaides Staithe of Drypool Bridge and the old Rank flower mill.  Spot the difference.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 27, 2015)

From when I went out shopping earlier:



Hipster fish and chip place opening up on Prinny Ave, which will no doubt serve tiny portions on wooden chopping boards for high prices.  Setting up a place like this in a city of whose trawler fleets used to supply much of the cheap fish to the UK's fish and chip shops and which still has dozens of traditional chippies strikes me as akin to going to Rome and mooning the pope. 

 

No, I don't know why they were walking a horse down the street.


----------



## longdog (Jun 28, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> From when I went out shopping earlier:
> 
> View attachment 73270
> 
> Hipster fish and chip place opening up on Prinny Ave, which will no doubt serve tiny portions on wooden chopping boards for high prices.  Setting up a place like this in a city of whose trawler fleets used to supply much of the cheap fish to the UK's fish and chip shops and which still has dozens of traditional chippies strikes me as akin to going to Rome and mooning the pope.



Now now... Let's not jump to conclusions... Let's wait until the price list goes up... "FIFTEEN FUCKING QUID FOR FISH AND CHIPS? *FUCK OFF!!!*" 





> View attachment 73271
> 
> No, I don't know why they were walking a horse down the street.



Because the driver wouldn't let it on the bus


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2015)

I actually looked up "Prinny Avenue" on GoogleMaps and got to the right place


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I actually looked up "Prinny Avenue" on GoogleMaps and got to the right place



So you can.   Just had a quick 'walk' up the avenue on Street View, which is now rather out of date: pretty much all of the units it shows as empty are now either full or being fitted out.  Amazing how much has changed round here in the last few months, really.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2015)

the google van has only been here once, back in 2009 - my wife's faintly visible in the front bedroom, about a fortnight away from having our daughter (who is now 6 and currently providing an amusing running commentary on the Ipad game she's on)


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jun 28, 2015)

Halo Panopticon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Cumbrian coast at Nethertown


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Empty can on a stick


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Holiday home type things (and a bit of my finger )


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Whitehaven North Side


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Newcastle fans


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Whitehaven


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

And old bit of track from the adjacent railway


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

An old helium balloon under the rocks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

A tunnel under the railway to an old industrial works


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

A large rock made of concrete, you can climb through it to get on top


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

A bloke having what he thought was a sneaky piss in Leeds city centre - didn't notice the glass sided restaurant full of people


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

A good vantage point for train pics 

A guy there was telling me the two columns were chimneys from underground works. But an internet search seems to think they were supports for a bridge over the railway from the works to the sea.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

I didn't see many burqas in Whitehaven


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

Transporter Bridge, the Middlehaven devlopment and the old Town Hall clock tower, Middlesbrough


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Sellafield station


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 28, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> I didn't see many burqas in Whitehaven



Well, their protest must have worked then!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)

Morcambe Bay


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

Staithes house


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

More Staithes


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

More Staithes






Creepy window demon


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yet more Staithes






DotCommunist's latest business venture
















And the last one of Staithes - a rather pretty street


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

Whitby Abbey






And the view the other way






Allotments near the abbey






The 199 steps


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

More Whitby


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2015)

I think we all know what sort of cream goes into my cream teas


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

Unfortunate bunting positioning






Friendly horses near the Abbey (signs said no touching, no feeding...oops, too late  )






British Summertime


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

Kettleness 











Getting back on topic properly, a car park in Whitby






Not the usual picture you see of Robin Hood Bay


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can't remember if I posted this (it was a while back): a mud-splattered Henry Moore Institue, Leeds






The abandoned new Hilton Hotel, Leeds. Work started about a year ago and then something happened (I've heard the building firm went bankrupt) and the workers left the site. There was a bit of action a few weeks ago, but it seemed to have stopped again. Is this Leeds' Ryugyong Hotel?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jun 28, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Cumbrian coast at Nethertown



There was a nightclub (of sorts) at the caravan site at Nethertown.  No idea if it still exists.  Was a great place, if you wanted to get into a fight with one of the Young Farmers, or later on, a Sellafield contractor.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 30, 2015)

Not seen this before, on the wall of Bar Soho, on Posterngate.


----------



## badseed (Jul 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> More Whitby
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Love it, I can smell Whitby from those pictures.
> I had many happy times there as a kid.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 5, 2015)

Menwith Hill from Coldstones Cut.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2015)

Gilson hotel, on the corner of Ferensway and Anlaby Road.  Not one of the city's classier establishments, AFAIK.



From a bit further south, looking back to the Danish Lutheran Church, the Gilson and that bloody awful office block on the other side of the Anlaby Road.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2015)

avu9lives said:


> Tunnel on way ta Halifax



Ainley Top. J24  Just down the road. I've been down that tunnel thousands of times and never get tired of that view over Elland, Greetland and towards Halifax 



avu9lives said:


> Halifax!	  The Acapulco sounds bad enough but the Gourmet bar!   Bet it was rocking in its heyday though.  What ever century that was.



The Acca is still going. My sister went the other week. It's a shit nightclub in Halifax. What else would you expect?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 6, 2015)

Lovely sky at ours last night. The scaffolding is on the roof of the house opposite.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 8, 2015)

A couple of mundane shots from this morning.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 11, 2015)

Probably the tallest thistles in the city, outside a house on Spring Bank.


Former White Horse Hotel, an old coaching inn which after a long period as a rather ropey pub seems to have been turned into a strip club.  For shame.



Poster in the window of Hull Truck Theatre.  The play was pretty good.  



In the bar.  I've no idea what that shape on the table might be, I certainly didn't draw it and those are not my shoes.  Honest.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2015)

Look at the pic of the dead shark head eating the dead crab- fair made my day that.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2015)

More graffiti should be like this. In my head, the Graffiti Sprayer is dashing.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 12, 2015)

Ovenden moor wind farm.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 12, 2015)

Stoodley Pike from Ovenden moor.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 12, 2015)

Emley moor mast from Ovenden moor.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Stoodley Pike from Ovenden moor.View attachment 73921








Stoodley Pike from Pecket Well  Managed to get the wind farm on the right too, I think they may be Bacup way.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 12, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


>




I can't see any of cyberfairy 's images - just me or anyone else bereft too?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I can't see any of cyberfairy 's images - just me or anyone else bereft too?


I can't either, although I'm only on the phone at the moment so I thought they were a format my phone wouldn't display.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 12, 2015)

Laptop here


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2015)

That's weird- come up on my chromebook


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> That's weird- come up on my chromebook


Looks like you might have them set to private wherever they are hosted


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2015)

Me neither


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2015)

Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2015)

Anti-austerity demo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2015)

A dog in a car this afternoon


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2015)

If I have changed settings, do I need to repost? Sorry to be so crap


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> If I have changed settings, do I need to repost? Sorry to be so crap


I think so, I still can't see them


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2015)

If it doesn't work now, just going to go have a fag and sulk. Thanks for heads up though- be a massive anti-climax if they ever do work now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2015)

Windermere last weekend


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> If it doesn't work now, just going to go have a fag and sulk. Thanks for heads up though- be a massive anti-climax if they ever do work now!


I can see the third one but not the first two


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 12, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I can see the third one but not the first two


Thanks, will have a fag and a sulk and contact technical support


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm closed. Pleased contact technical support between the hours of 9 and 5, Monday to Friday.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 12, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> That's weird- come up on my chromebook



very odd - I couldn't see any of the earlier but can see the third one now - odd


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> very odd - I couldn't see any of the earlier but can see the third one now - odd


I can see the third one too, but neither of the others. Maybe it will right itself by the morning.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2015)

It hasn't righted itself overnight.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't be arsed to fiddle again. Just imagine the two most mundane pics of the North ever


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 13, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I think they may be Bacup way.



Bacup's t'other way innit?  90 ish degrees to the right?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 13, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Bacup's t'other way innit?  90 ish degrees to the right?


I don't know 
When I'm up here everywhere seems to be in a different place from when I'm down in the valley


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2015)

Carnforth car park in the rain. Now.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 13, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I don't know
> When I'm up here everywhere seems to be in a different place from when I'm down in the valley



Hmm.  Looking at the map, I think you're probably right.  I think that's Crook Hill which isn't all that far from Bacup.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2015)

A Carnforth medley


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you go to the big book shop tangerinedream


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Did you go to the big book shop tangerinedream


Nope, not today. Bike shop and model railway shop. That was enough pleasure for one day...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 13, 2015)

More crap signs from Morecambe (and nearby)

Behold, the Westgate Shopping _Centre




_


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 13, 2015)

Lancaster City Centre







Yeah, stay away Dean, for 6 hours at least!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> More crap signs from Morecambe (and nearby)
> 
> Behold, the Westgate Shopping _Centre
> 
> ...


Wow. I've never noticed the beauty of that sign before. That's another level of abandoned seaside town glory all together.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2015)

'This is the coastal town, that they forgot to close down...'


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2015)

Two from walking to work today, both fairly well-photographed scenes, but...


Pigeon standing guard over the western end of the Wilson Centre.  Or maybe just waiting to crap on the vegetables they're growing in this bed as a demonstration project.

 

Queens Gardens flowerbeds looking particularly colourful, albeit against a grey sky.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 13, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> A Carnforth medley



 at surviving cinema - certainly before the art deco era.  possibly pre 1914 according to one comment on the interwebs.

1923 picture (can't load here) at francis frith here


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 13, 2015)

Been to Arnside for chips'n'that - there are a load of these knocking around the place


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2015)

A couple of phone pics from this weekend in Newcastle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> A couple of phone pics from this weekend in Newcastle.


The first two are Gateshead


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> The first two are Gateshead



Yeah sorry


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2015)

Preston


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2015)

a wander around Lancaster earlier this week - this was the old indoor market hall - soon to be a Primark


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2015)

Nearby sandwich shop i


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2015)

Nearby sandwich shop ii


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 16, 2015)

Museum back door innit


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 17, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Nearby sandwich shop i


That's a very bold claim


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> That's a very bold claim


A self service salad bar probably counts as a groundbreaking novelty in Lancaster.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 17, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Been to Arnside for chips'n'that - there are a load of these knocking around the place



Is it only me who looks at this and sees a big yellow cock and balls?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 17, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Is it only me who looks at this and sees a big yellow cock and balls?




Nope


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Is it only me who looks at this and sees a big yellow cock and balls?


You've just got a dirty mind.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 17, 2015)

Wander around Sheffield today…











What seems to be left of Wards Brewery - surrounded now almost entirely by apartments and plush student accommodation..


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 17, 2015)

Sheff…











I was actually looking for a red $ graffiti around this area - legend had it that where a red dollar was sprayed, marked the spot of a student having being attacked. This was passed down to students each year to strike fear in them. The reality I learned some years later was that it was actually a symbol of a local band! Anyway, spotted this instead!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 18, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You've just got a dirty mind.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Haven't posted on this thread for ages...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 19, 2015)

Hull History Centre, seen from the beer garden of the Old English Gentleman next door.



Corner of Jarratt Street and Grimston Street.  



Window of the Oddfellows building on Jarratt Street.



Nice old Victorian public building, now a humongous Chinese supermarket.  



No prizes for guessing what this restaurant specialises in, and very good they are too.    I had lunch in here with my parents before my last graduation in 2006, complete with floppy cap and turquoise and red robes.  The waitress was curious about what the garb was all about, given that most graduates were just in black gowns and mortarboards.  My proud father (to my embarrassment) explained that I was about to get my doctorate.  When we left the staff lined up and clapped me out.  



Back in the 90s this place was The Institute, a busy townie bar which one of my mates kept dragging me in because he was knocking off one of the cage-dancers.  Nowadays it's a boutique hotel.

 

Gymophobics?  That'll be me.  Except it's women only.



Gay Pride, from the top of a bus.



Specifically, this bus.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 19, 2015)

Pavement maze on King Edward Street.  Probably won't be here much longer as this whole area is about to be repaved.



Trinity Square.  The two people passed out on the bench were attracting quite a bit of comment from the pub opposite, and people were going over to take selfies with them. 



Photographing the buildings reflected in this hideous office block is the oldest local cliché in the book, but we were sitting outside The Old Corn Exchange (another formerly shit pub that's reinvented itself as a rather passable real-ale joint) so it would have been a pity not to.



City centre map.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2015)

Byker last night, spotted on my way to the Metro station from the pub


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Byker last night, spotted on my way to the Metro station from the pub


No sign of Ant and Dec?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No sign of Ant and Dec?


I don't think they frequent Byker these days


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 20, 2015)

A nostalgia-google for a view I once knew very well turned up this, taken the other week:



My old room is just out of view to the left.  The room I lost my virginity in is just in shot on the right.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2015)

TMI


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2015)

Unlovely Crewe train heritage thingy, five minutes ago.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 21, 2015)

Stuck in traffic next to Lawson's quay in Lancaster. The development vof which has stalled again from what I can see









The site has been derelict for as long as I have lived in Lancaster which is about 8 or 9 years. It is I think the site of a former shoe factory and also is named after the adjoining quay from which sugar was importes in the 18thc


----------



## izz (Jul 21, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Unlovely Crewe train heritage thingy, five minutes ago.
> 
> View attachment 74303


OOOOOOOH ! ! ! I was dragged up in Winsford and as such wanted to leave it as soon as possible, often taking train journeys hither and yon and I'm familiar with that train heritage thingy


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 23, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 73270
> 
> Hipster fish and chip place opening up on Prinny Ave, which will no doubt serve tiny portions on wooden chopping boards for high prices.  Setting up a place like this in a city of whose trawler fleets used to supply much of the cheap fish to the UK's fish and chip shops and which still has dozens of traditional chippies strikes me as akin to going to Rome and mooning the pope.



Oh God.  It's worse than I thought.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 23, 2015)

Playground in Lancaster


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 26, 2015)

Continuing my series on things you can see from hills around Bradford.  I've done some of these before but this is from a better camera than my phone.

Drax power station.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 26, 2015)

Eggborough power station (I think, it might be Ferrybridge).


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 26, 2015)

Emley moor mast.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 26, 2015)

Stoodley Pike.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 26, 2015)

Lister Mill.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 26, 2015)

Thornton viaduct.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 28, 2015)

Some mundane Manchester


----------



## longdog (Jul 30, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Eggborough power station (I think, it might be Ferrybridge).
> View attachment 74505



That's Eggbororugh


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 30, 2015)

longdog said:


> That's Eggbororugh



One chimney.  Ferrybridge has two.


----------



## longdog (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah... I think the picture you've labelled as Drax is actually Ferrybridge. 

Drax has two groups of six cooling towers, one at each end, and only one and a half chimblies... A main one and a FGDS one about half the height.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 31, 2015)

longdog said:


> Yeah... I think the picture you've labelled as Drax is actually Ferrybridge.
> 
> Drax has two groups of six cooling towers, one at each end, and only one and a half chimblies... A main one and a FGDS one about half the height.


I did a guided tour of Drax about 5 years ago. My electricity consumption went down and has stayed down as a result. I couldn't believe the amount of imported coal, arriving from *China,* constantly all day every day except for christmas day, it takes to generate electricity 
I think everyone should be made to visit a power station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I did a guided tour of Drax about 5 years ago. My electricity consumption went down and has stayed down as a result. I couldn't believe the amount of imported coal, arriving from *China,* constantly all day every day except for christmas day, it takes to generate electricity
> I think everyone should be made to visit a power station.



I've been to a few power stations in my time - nuclear, hydro and coal - but I still waste power.  Got the power-hungry halogen spotlights on right now.  May as well speed up the inevitable demise of humanity and be done with it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2015)

But my favourite power station visit was the hydro plant in the mountain in Scotland - can't recall the name at the moment, but it was very exciting when I went when I was a young lad.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 31, 2015)

Shirl said:


> imported coal, arriving from *China*



There used to be trains, all day every day from Kellingley Pit taking coal to Drax.  I know Drax has converted to bio-mass, Ferrybridge is closing down and I've heard that Eggborough is converting to gas.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 31, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> the hydro plant in the mountain in Scotland



I might have visited the same one as a child on a family holiday.  I love big machinery.  I've done the Sellafield (or Calder Hall as it was called at the time) tour a few times as well.  Highly recommended.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> There used to be trains, all day every day from Kellingley Pit taking coal to Drax.  I know Drax has converted to bio-mass, Ferrybridge is closing down and I've heard that Eggborough is converting to gas.


I always like to think that Eggborough is fuelled by eggs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> I might have visited the same one as a child on a family holiday.  I love big machinery.  I've done the Sellafield (or Calder Hall as it was called at the time) tour a few times as well.  Highly recommended.


One of the joys of growing up in an industrial area, with a father who worked there, meant the endless visits to these places. Mines, power stations, chemical plants, blast furnaces. Superb. 

Industrial sites are fascinating.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 1, 2015)

Dumfries - Camera Obscura at the museum that used to be a windmill until 1836


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 1, 2015)

Gatehouse of Fleet Gala Week


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 1, 2015)

Stranraer


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 1, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Gatehouse of Fleet Gala Week


Weird, we were there yesterday wondering what the bunting was for! Did you go in the best charity shop ever?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 2, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Industrial sites are fascinating.



Some are.  When I was at school we had a guided tour of Saltend chemicals plant.  As our chemistry teacher put it, 'here are some pipes, and here are some ... er, pipes, and here are some very big pipes, and for a change here are some pipes.'


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 2, 2015)

Beer garden of the Lion and Key.



Mural brightening up a patch of waste ground, near Blackfriargate.




C4Di building going up quickly.



The Sugar Mill gearing up for Saturday night.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 2, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> Weird, we were there yesterday wondering what the bunting was for! Did you go in the best charity shop ever?



Nope - we did the ice cream milkshakes at the Post Office and then to the crazy bookshop in the Mill on the Fleet - Mrs A has a bit of a charity shop addiction and, after buying some Meakin china the day before, was barred from looking


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 2, 2015)

A little bit of glasson dock in your life


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 2, 2015)

More from glasson dock


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 2, 2015)

Old Bell Chapel, Thornton.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 3, 2015)

Knott End


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 3, 2015)

Cleveleys


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2015)

Heysham


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2015)

I also ventured into Morecambe, but I was with family so didn't really get the chance to take any photos.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Aug 6, 2015)

You can just make out the millennium bridge in the top one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 74992 View attachment 74991
> You can just make out the millennium bridge in the top one.


If you have time to kill, pop into the Laing and have a look at this - https://laingartgallery.org.uk/whats-on/for-ever-amber


----------



## Maharani (Aug 6, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> If you have time to kill, pop into the Laing and have a look at this - https://laingartgallery.org.uk/whats-on/for-ever-amber


Can you guess where I took those?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Can you guess where I took those?


From the city library?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 6, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> From the city library?


Wayaye!


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Power stations again.  I think this is both of those I posted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Thornton from Clayton.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't know what this building is but I like the chimney and that looks like a telescope on the roof.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Clayton tunnel.  I might go and explore this properly soon.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

This used to be Queensbury station.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Queensbury station used to look like this:


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Queensbury station looking the other way.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Cool chimney again.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Bum hole farm.  Fnarr fnarr.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Queensbury station again.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Derelict warehouse in Thornton.  If I were a property developer...


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Thornton.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to Bradford.  We're right, you're wrong.  YORKSHIRE!  YORKSHIRE!  YORKSHIRE!


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> View attachment 75139



The Ringing Singing Tree?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> The Ringing Singing Tree?


Yep- went there for first time last week- loved it. Got irrationally angry cos some fool on tripadvisor reckoned he could make it for sixty quid.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> loved it



The Halo is pretty good as well although I've not yet seen it lit up at night.  Even if the sculpture isn't to your liking, the view from up there is fantastic.  You can see Jodrell Bank on a good day.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 9, 2015)

I have to say these pics aren't very mundane...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> View attachment 75145


The pub at East Lancs Railway, Bury is the best thing known to humanity. Six to eight strong and excellent ciders or perries on draught (three quid a pint) whilst looking at steam trains


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2015)

This pic of a menu in Bolton market features a shark with a crab in its mouth. I think both of them are dead.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2015)

This gentleman was playing a recorder to the songs of The Pogues on a tape recorder in the middle of Bolton. Respect.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 9, 2015)

Haven't been to Bolton in a very long time.  Does the museum with the Egyptology stuff still exist?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 10, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Haven't been to Bolton in a very long time.  Does the museum with the Egyptology stuff still exist?


Yes it does. It is an excellent local museum with suitably random collection of Bolton things, mummies and tropical fish.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Aug 10, 2015)

These are more foreboding than mundane, the skies are anyway.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2015)

Was that just before it pissed down this afternoon?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 10, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Was that just before it pissed down this afternoon?


We got in just before the rain and timed it perfectly to leave as it relented. 

It was so warm down on the Quayside. It's never warm when I've been down there in all the years...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> This pic of a menu in Bolton market features a shark with a crab in its mouth. I think both of them are dead.
> View attachment 75148



Well, I'd be a bit surprised to see a live shark lunge out from a market stall with a crab in it's gob.


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 75208
> These are more foreboding than mundane, the skies are anyway.


Like this one


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2015)

^ That alley is in-between the two bus stops in this photo:



machine cat said:


> View attachment 74749


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 24, 2015)

Morning from Manchester. A random street in Longsight a few minutes ago. The train stopped briefly as we were passing rows of terraces with the sun just rising over the Pennines.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 24, 2015)

Gloomy Northern weather. Kinder Scout is lurking somewhere behind that...


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)

It's like this in the South West too...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 24, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> It's like this in the South West too...


That'll be the radon smog from all the granite.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Shirl (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm off to the Dales on Thursday. Expect mundane awesomeness


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 16, 2015)

I've taken a fair few pictures to put on this thread recently and then haven't got around to it.  Maybe later today.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

For grandad - Your grandad was gay  What he lacks in style he makes up for in wit...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice wall by the canal in newton heath. I think the canal might well be my favourite place, no cameras, bucolic, a body of water by the side of you and it's _long_ - What else is there?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

Cassy.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

I say, what an _insufferably earnest_ little man you must be, what?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

Obviously, i'm talking to greenpen, not the taggers.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

We got this sexe cottage...

And we got this poem about it 

Both of those are right the way up in slattocks and yet this ripplebridge is right the way back down in miles platting near where the wanking lodger used to be....Miles and miles away.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

Paper mill between Rochdale and Bury (Ashworth Rd).

Paper mill again


Ashworth Rd itself - It takes you right up on the tops where those big windmill efforts are..


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

Caravan site on Ashworth Rd - It's not a traveller site, you need a mortgage and that to buy one of these


Caravan site again


One of the windmills..

A long way from anywhere


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

From this ladder in the back garden of an unassuming bungalow in Chadderton does a sinister, wet-suited figure gain access to the waterway system of Greater Manchester....

Up his sleeve is an extendible shepherds crook with which he yanks unsuspecting victims, with little thought to ceremony, into the foaming briny - Never to be heard from again.

That's right, the polis and the evening news are tying themselves in knots looking for "The Pusher", when all along it's the _puller_, you daft twats...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

View from tandle hill..

View t'other way..

 That's Rochdaaaaaale, that is.

 Tandle hill monument.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2015)

Welcome back Frannylad


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Welcome back Frannylad



He's been perma-banned for daring to answer back to the assorted tosspots on his call-out thread. Still, he's better off out of this shithole. All the best Frances, wherever you may be.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Sep 20, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's been perma-banned for daring to answer back to the assorted tosspots on his call-out thread. Still, he's better off out of this shithole. All the best Frances, wherever you may be.


Really? That's very sad.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's been perma-banned for daring to answer back to the assorted tosspots on his call-out thread. Still, he's better off out of this shithole. All the best Frances, wherever you may be.


Fridge wankered then


----------



## Shirl (Sep 21, 2015)

Old barn doors in Appletreewick




A sack of sheep wool in the barn


----------



## Shirl (Sep 21, 2015)

Back bar in the Craven Arms, Appletreewick


----------



## Arthur Cravan (Sep 28, 2015)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Has anyone ever had a pint of Slalom Lager? I've never heard of it.



Lancs Lagers Lost: A Top Beer Not So Perfect Ten


*



			3. Slalom Lager:
		
Click to expand...

*


> besides being another lost lager, the name Slalom Lager would be remembered by Rugby League fanatics. There was actually three types of Slalom Lager: the bog standard one, Slalom D, and Slalom Strong. They were brewed in Workington till 1985 when Scottish and Newcastle took over Matthew Brown. The Workington brewery closed in 1988. Today, Slalom Strong is owned by Heineken UK and brewed under licence by Debevit for the Italian market. It is a 9% bottled lager, alas seemingly unavailable outside its home town.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 29, 2015)

The loan shop on Newland Ave has closed down and its signs have been removed, revealing the building's previous incarnation: Fat Larry's was a legendary second-hand record shop.



At the Big Bus Day at the Streetlife Museum one bus company was showing off its latest bus, powered by ... well, fairly obvious, isn't it?!



Also at the Big Bus Day, a London Transport B-Type that transported soldiers to the trenches in World War I meets East Yorkshire Motor Services' latest addition to its fleet.



Naval memorial on the waterfront.



Nowadays the front of the Hull & East Riding Museum, this was originally the Corn Exchange before being turned into a museum in the 1920s.



Statue of ol' William Wilberforce, in his front garden.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 29, 2015)

Two surviving Georgian merchants' houses on High Street.  This is Blaydes House.



And Haworth House, which always confused me since it's very obviously Georgian but has 'National Works 1887' emblazoned over its front door.  I found out recently it was rebuilt and extended in that year.  Behind it is the old docks offices from 1820 to 1871, which were superseded by the building now occupied by Hull Maritime Museum.



A sunny day, and tea on Prince's Dock side.



Offices and flats along the west side of the marina.


----------



## longdog (Sep 30, 2015)

A very pretty little boat pretending to be HMS Pickle... HMS Pickle (1800) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 

Oop north we likes us buildings like we like us dogs... Pointy.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

Old flour mill not long for this world now.  A lot more has gone since I took this picture last week, and they're closing the road every past it every night atm whilst they pull the last bits down.  Local business are complaining about the dust, though I bet they won't be complaining when the hotel that's planned for the site opens and the area gets smartened up.  That's if the hotel is ever built, of course, which given the record of the developer is less than a certainty.  I'll believe it when I see it, tbh.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

Interesting taste in hats, this gentleman has...


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

Foggy morning in Hull.



Almost a Dickensian scene, were it not for the 'no entry' sign.



Faintly apocalyptic shot of what's left of the flour mill now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2015)

Lovin that flour mill shot.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2015)

Not at all mundane Cragside house Northumberland.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 3, 2015)

Some pics from my early morning walk up Pendle Hill... Not easy with a hangover at 8.30am but worth it when you get to the top.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 10, 2015)

Mundane largest-travelling-fair-in-Europe of the north, as seen from the big wheel:


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 10, 2015)

Mundane BMW parked on a side street.  The birds seem to have taken exception to it, though!


----------



## Paul peace (Oct 10, 2015)

Firky said:


>



There's something very honest and real about that photo - I love it


----------



## Pingu (Oct 11, 2015)

the black pearl in new brighton. made from driftwood and fallen branches (apart from the main mast which is a tree that came from our garden - it needed cutting down so we gave it to them to use as a mast)

Black Pearl Pirate Ship (Liverpool, England): Address, Point of Interest & Landmark Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2015)

West End of Morecambe


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2015)

Ferry, Mersey, they played that fucking song over the PA - twice!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 11, 2015)

Silverdale, main drag I suppose


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 13, 2015)

Taken by a Humber pilot and tweeted by Associated British Ports Humber:






From the bridge of bulk carrier _Cape Tavor_, berthing at Immingham docks.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 14, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Silverdale, main drag I suppose



Despite formerly passing through the station twice a day, that's the first I've ever seen of the town. I wasn't entirely convinced there was anything but a few farmhouses there...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 14, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Despite formerly passing through the station twice a day, that's the first I've ever seen of the town. I wasn't entirely convinced there was anything but a few farmhouses there...



Easy to understand that POV as you don't see any of this from the station, it faces fields and a golf course and you will see mainly farm buildings from that line.  This photo is about a 5 minute drive  from the station.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 17, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Mundane largest-travelling-fair-in-Europe of the north, as seen from the big wheel:



Off to fair tonight with my folks - very excited


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 17, 2015)

From a second ride on the big wheel at Hull Fair, this time in daylight:



Looking south-east, towards the KC Stadium and Hull Royal Infirmary.



South, towards the Humber.



Looking roughly east, with Hymers College on the left and the city centre straight ahead.



The fair spread out below us.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 17, 2015)

More of the Fair:







It was starting to get really busy by the time we left.  Bob Carver's was selling a portion of chips about every five seconds.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 17, 2015)

Probably good advice.



City centre makeover starting to get under way.



Excavator working its way down Jameson Street.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

I had an hour to kill in Salford this morning (I was at a gig at The Lowry last night) so went for a wander round Eccles.

Media City


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

Imperial War Museum North


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

The Lowry


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

Eccles


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

Pound bakery - sadly I'd already had my breakfast


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

Manchester & County Bank (you can just see the name on the wall)


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

There were lots of "bargain" shops on the high street


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

"Balloons for all occasions"


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> There were lots of "bargain" shops on the high street


See


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Oct 18, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>


The cakes are much better than this!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2015)

Silverdale, opposite the Wolf House Gallery


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Silverdale, opposite the Wolf House Gallery


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Omg, stayed at wolf house gallery when i was in secondary school as mates parents owned it. Not seen her since i left 30 years ago so dunno if they still have it. God, brings back memories. Gonna google and try to see who the current owners are.


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Omg, just googled it and theyve still got it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 22, 2015)

There is a house/B&B right next to it.  You could go again!


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 29, 2015)

Emley Moor mast from Wakey Westgate.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2015)

Went to Ingleton in North Yorkshire on Saturday - found a jumble sale - pictures are from the walk around and the people at the end are waiting for the end of jumble raffle to be drawn


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2015)

Suspension bridge over river Wharfe between Burnsall and Grassington.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 6, 2015)

Bridges


----------



## Markulous (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey, but we have "cute" wildlife up North - can't think why?


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 7, 2015)

Another report from the building site that is Hull city centre.  I'd somehow managed to fiddle with the settings on my phone camera when I took most of these, hence the weird blue effect.



Ever since moving back to Hull three years ago I've thought it would be a sign of improving times when the building on the corner of Savile Street and King Edward Street came back to life, and apparently it now is. 



War memorial being spruced up.



Pavements all up behind the Maritime Museum, in readiness for re-paving and new street furniture.



Gough and Davy relocated years ago: I'd no idea their sign was still there behind the one put up by their now-defunct successors in this shop.  Sad to see this end of Savile Street struggling so badly, though.



Manor Street.  The gas mains are being replaced prior to resurfacing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2015)

Not my photo but this girl decided to lick wolfie's camera


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2015)

Thought I'd walk home from town last night rather than get a taxi. Thankfully I wasn't far from home when it started snowing


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)

A few snaps from a stroll in the woods earlier


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)

Pontburn Viaduct on the old Derwent Valley (Newcastle to Consett) line. Most of it is now a cycle path.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)

Red Burn


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2015)

It was a bit muddy


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 27, 2015)

Drax power station (I think )


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 28, 2015)

I've not had time to take pictures recently, and certainly not to take myself off wandering in areas I don't usually visit, but a few recent ones from town:



Former warehouse on High Street, now flats.



Crowds gathering around Queens Gardens for a parade which opened Santa's Grotto at Prince's Quay shopping centre the other weekend.



Posterngate, with someone dressed as - I assume - the snow queen heading for Prince's Quay.



I didn't realise until I got there that the local Mini club were taking part in the parade.  



Ad for some Hull Literature Festival event, projected on the wall of Kardomah94.



Weird little greengrocer's shop tucked away in the city centre.



Good news: the bulldozers have moved in and the site of what used to be LA's nightclub is being cleared.  There'll be a Hilton hotel there next year. 



The view from the building site, in this case Jameson Street.  Will all look very different - and much better - a year from now.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## izz (Dec 2, 2015)

That isn't mundane at all, its quite lovely.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 2, 2015)

PUB!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)

Barnetby


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)

No recreation allowed


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>



Where is this one? I thought it was Hawes Side Lane but it can't be with the greenery in the distance.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2015)

edit - Photo moved to STUNNING thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Where is this one? I thought it was Hawes Side Lane but it can't be with the greenery in the distance.


Barnetby in North Lincs. I'm probably pushing the definition of "north" a bit


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Barnetby in North Lincs. I'm probably pushing the definition of "north" a bit


 
dunno.  lincoln is definitely midlands, but grimsby / scunthorpe feel more like the north to me.  likewise the northern edges of nottinghamshire / derbyshire / staffordshire.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 9, 2015)

Some amazing pictures that could have been taken in Lancaster during floods but due to no leccy, phone was dead...managed to take a few crap ones though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 9, 2015)

can't see that piccy for some reason cyberfairy

we were mainly barricaded in at home in the dark wishing that we had a gas hob rather than an electric hob  , more candles and larger torches

we were merely inconvenienced for a few days - others had it a lot worse - I was speaking to people today who were flooded - they had no fun at all


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 9, 2015)

Through a window of the Pacific Exchange, which is rather grand inside.



Prince's Dock Street.  Furley & Co is a hipster beer bar that's only just opened, in the former offices of a shipping company of the same name.



Needless to say, I went in for a pint.  This is looking out of the window, across the old dock to Prince's Quay shopping centre.



Mildly dodgy pub on the Anlaby Road.



Anlaby Road side of the station.  



Looking right from the same spot, towards the Station Hotel.



Inside the station, queues for the buses as the evening rush hour starts to tail off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2015)

Manors (east end of Newcastle)


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Furley & Co is a hipster beer bar that's only just opened, in the former offices of a shipping company of the same name.


 
hipsters?

in hull?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 10, 2015)

As Hell has already been allocated to heroes,  Hull is for hipsters. Hope that hullps.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2015)

like how clean it looks. so nice to see spotless streets instead of whirling wiht litter shit holes


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## oneflewover (Dec 12, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 80650
> 
> Mildly dodgy pub on the Anlaby Road.



Changing Cinemas (Regent) to pubs before Wetherspoons


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Dec 15, 2015)

Repaving work spreading steadily across Victoria Square.



I had a meeting on the university campus last week.  The building dates from the 1920s, but this room, the old refectory, reuses timbers from a sixteenth-century manor house that was being demolished at the time.



Entrance to the Prospect Centre.  A character in a play I saw at Hull Truck recently described this as 'the most inappropriately named shopping centre ever.'  It's doing pretty well these days, though.



Former parish offices, on Posterngate.  I've always liked this building.



Newland Avenue primary school closed ten years ago and has been serving as rather under-used council offices ever since.  Looks as if the council have finally succeeded in selling it.



Late night shopping, Spring Bank style.


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 15, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 80856
> 
> Newland Avenue primary school closed ten years ago and has been serving as rather under-used council offices ever since.  Looks as if the council have finally succeeded in selling it.


My Infant school and later Youth Club. Lived in Lambert St opposite +1


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)

Flooding in Cumbria


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)

A few snaps taken while changing trains at Lancaster


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)

My route back north was via the Cumbrian Coast and included some proper trains \

Barrow-In-Furness


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 23, 2015)

Carlisle


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

Hebden Bridge, Boxing day


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Sid Viscous (Dec 27, 2015)

Shirl said:


>



An intrepid display of smoking from the Calder Valley contingent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2015)

Kirkstall Abbey


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 27, 2015)

Humber Riviera


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 27, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


>



Ah - the lovely Lune!


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 30, 2015)

Scarborough and Bridlington


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 30, 2015)

oneflewover said:


> Scarborough and Bridlington



Was in Brid myself only yesterday


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 30, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Was in Brid myself only yesterday


What a difference a day makes (and quality of photograph)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)

Hareshaw Ironworks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)

or at least what's left of them


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)

Lower falls


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)

The recent weather has taken it's toll on the footpaths


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)

Two of the several footbridges on the way to the main waterfall


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2016)

Fifa 10, by a tree?!?








Windermere


----------



## mauvais (Jan 5, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Fifa 10, by a tree?!?


That's how tonic and ginger ale are made.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2016)

Wut?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 5, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Wut?


Go to any supermarket and ask them to show you to the Fifa Tree.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## The Boy (Jan 5, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


Fevertree, innit.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh 

Anyway - Fifa10 is now leaning against a telegraph pole nearby


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2016)

Not mine, obviously, and not all that mundane either, but I rather like this photo I've just spotted online:






Aerial view of Hull, looking roughly east across the city centre.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 15, 2016)

What's left of the snow up here


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 15, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Not mine, obviously, and not all that mundane either, but I rather like this photo I've just spotted online:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably a couple of years old but makes you feel proud.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Probably a couple of years old but makes you feel proud.



It must be a couple of years old, as it doesn't show any of the new developments around the Fruit Market, and Clarence Flour Mill is still standing.  Great photo, though. 

What I find most striking about it is how small the Old Town is - just the bit in the middle of the photo bounded by the River Hull to the east and former Town Docks to the west and north - in comparison to the sprawling city that grew up in the nineteenth and twentieth centuries


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)

A few snaps from a bracing (aka freezing ) walk along the Durham Coast this afternoon.

Hawthorn Hive


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)

Pillbox with Hawthorn Dene viaduct in the background


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)

Under the viaduct


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)

Hawthorn Dene


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 17, 2016)

Been for a hot chocolate and a walk along The Shore -Snow, Sea, Sand.  Looking over Morecambe Bay towards Flookburgh and Grange over Sands (on the right, the dark bit) and Roose/Barrow in Furness/Walney (the snowier looking bit on the left)


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 21, 2016)

Cross-posted from the Local Newspaper Headlines thread.  This sign should say 'Cocktails Baby?' but some of the letters have stopped working:


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Roadkill (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm actually tempted to walk up there and have a look for myself, since they're saying it'll be fixed tomorrow.  But I've just had dinner and feel far too lazy.


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 21, 2016)

It is at the top of my Mothers street, should I tell her not to go out? I'd hate for her to be tempted. She is 82.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 22, 2016)

I had an email from frances lengel this morning and he said to say hello to farmerbarleymow , cyberfairy, neonwilderness, Throbbing Angel, Fez909 and all who post on this thread


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 22, 2016)

Yell him Hi would you. 

He did me a great favour once after making a request on here.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 23, 2016)

Old sign on a shop being refurbished on Spring Bank.  Readable, reliable and realistic are not words I'd associate with the Torygraph.



Some weeds were cleared from this building recently, showing off the foundation stone.  The year's worn off but I think it would have been early 1860s, as it was then that Princes Ave was laid out.



Frosty morning at Queen's Gardens.



Queen's Road Catholic Church at dusk.



Princes Avenue.



Blimey, the 'gift shop' is  actually open!  It's been there since God was a boy and it's a little slice of the 'old' Princes Avenue, when it was a rather tired shopping street and before all the bars and restaurants started opening up.  These days the owner seems to open only when she feels like it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2016)

view from Ikea Manchester's car park - looking towards Manchester - Google Photos made this from 3 other crappy blurred colour pics


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2016)

came up on tweeter today -

Early morning, West Hartlepool, 1963 - Don Mccullin


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 23, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> came up on tweeter today -
> 
> Early morning, West Hartlepool, 1963 - Don Mccullin


I have one of his books which has more of these shots. Excellent stuff


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 23, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Blimey, the 'gift shop' is  actually open!  It's been there since God was a boy and it's a little slice of the 'old' Princes Avenue, when it was a rather tired shopping street and before all the bars and restaurants started opening up.  These days the owner seems to open only when she feels like it.



Was you sat in Pave waiting for this? Not, of course, that it is a bad thing!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 24, 2016)

I love McCullin's stuff. Read this recently:

That’s me in the picture: Stasia Franek vaults a puddle for Don McCullin, Liverpool, early 1970s


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)

There's a few more of his shots from Bradford here - Don McCullin – In England | Art Blart


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Was you sat in Pave waiting for this? Not, of course, that it is a bad thing!



No, but I took the photo on the way there, and the ones on Queen Road walking up from the St Johns.  I hadn't been in the latter since it changed hands and I can see why CAMRA are raving about it now: it's a lovely pub.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 24, 2016)

Amazing pictures show lives of people in 1970s post-industrial Britain

First published in 1988, Chris Killip's In Flagrante is now considered one of the defining pieces of modern photojournalism.

His harrowing black and white photographs depict the people and places in northeast Britain during its tumultuous transition to a post-industrial society.

Now, as a reissue is released 18 years later, his photographs remain some of the most powerful images to ever capture 1970s and 1980s Britain.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)

A few shots from Weardale this afternoon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)

Sikehead dam and lead mine


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like someone came a cropper in the recent bad weather


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## coley (Jan 29, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


> Amazing pictures show lives of people in 1970s post-industrial Britain
> 
> First published in 1988, Chris Killip's In Flagrante is now considered one of the defining pieces of modern photojournalism.
> 
> ...


Live very close to where the first photographs were taken, Lynemouth, going to buy the book to see if his commentary is as good as his photos.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)

Newcastle from the top of one of the multi story car parks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)

Grainger Market


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)

No Place


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)

The old railway line to Consett, now part of a C2C route


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)

Beamish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2016)

Urpeth Burn


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Redeyes (Feb 7, 2016)

Redundant gas holder in Nelson (Lancashire), apparently these are being demolished soon as they haven't been used in years...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2016)

Love these things. Remember the shock when one near me on day suddenly had something large and green inside the metal cage bit


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 8, 2016)

From the Battery off Morecambe Prom.  Freezing Rain. Freezing Wind - the arse end of Storm Imogen perhaps.  Anyway - a few people decided to make use of it this morning.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 18, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> The old railway line to Consett, now part of a C2C route


Did that years ago on my pushbike from Penshaw just to see the sculptures that they had placed. Consett has its own climate, cold or arctic.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 18, 2016)

Last year at Crosby beach in Liverpool.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 19, 2016)

Morecambe indoor market never disappoints


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Morecambe indoor market never disappoints


get us a pack will you


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 19, 2016)

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Roadkill (Feb 26, 2016)

A day off sick has given me chance to post a few recent pictures:



Princes Dock Street, seen from the Nando's in Princces Quay.



Someone doesn't have a high opinion of Transit vans...



Fifteen years ago there was a really shit independent 'supermarket' on this plot.  Now they're building flats on it.  



Former shop on Newland Avenue being redeveloped as a bar, and showing off its old signage in the process.  I wonder how many of the shop signs I remember from years ago are still there, lurking behind the adverts for the buildings' new incarnations.  



When it came out that the Mexican restaurant who used to occupy this place on Princes Ave had gone bust I didn't think it'd be long before the unit was occupied again, and it wasn't: looking forward to trying this place when it opens.  



Mundane pub courtyard - the Sailmaker's Arms, on High Street.



Ferensway in the evening.  I've always liked the lights over St Stephen's, in the shape of a ship's bows pointing across the city.



Quiet corner of the city centre, at the end of the Land of Green Ginger.



Newland Avenue again.  I like the artwork on the shutters of Super Value: shame it's a crap shop.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice sky over west Hull.



Blue plaque on former shipping company offices.  The firm's still in business, one of the UK's largest shipping agencies, AFAIK.



Waiting for a bus on Princes Avenue.



Mundane dumped bed of the north.



A week or so after the previous photo, they're really not hanging about with these flats.  Back when the supermarket was there Sharp Street should have been called Sharps Street, but the whole area is getting gentrified these days.



Window display on Newland.



Causeway leading up to the new footbridge over the Hull, marked out with the names of sailing ships' sails and spars.



Craft beer/food bar, in reputedly the oldest standing secular building in the city.


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 26, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 83960
> 
> A week or so after the previous photo, they're really not hanging about with these flats.  Back when the supermarket was there Sharp Street should have been called Sharps Street, but the whole area is getting gentrified these days.



Just out of shot to the left is the very interesting* Roll of the Dead of Sharp Street from the 1st WW 

*to very few


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2016)

This is my local. It's official name is Midgehole Working Mens Club but forever it's been known as the Blue Pig. When we first started going there in 1990 I wasn't allowed to join because women couldn't be members. I've been a member for many years now though. It's in Harcdastle Crags (National Trust ) and it's just a short walk down through the woods for us.




that's not me by the way, it's my old man and our dog


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 2, 2016)

Tunnel under the Leeds & Liverpool canal going out of Victoria Park in Burnley...






Outside my house this morning, 1st day of a week off work too...


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 3, 2016)

Canal locks under the motorway near Barrowford, Lancs.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 3, 2016)

Around Pendle Hill early this morning...


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

Another window display on Newland Ave.



More shop-shutter artwork.



Cottingham Road.  The building to the left is one of the original 1920s buildings of what was then the university college - now part of the University of Hull.  



From Chapel Lane, next to St Mary's Lowgate.  The building opposite is the old central post office, now flats and a Wetherspoons.



Beer garden of that Wetherspoon's, looking towards Essex House.



The bar of the station hotel, which was gutted by fire about 25 years ago.  They made a nice job of the restoration, and by all accounts it's a good hotel.  The beer is certainly good, although at £4 a pint it ain't cheap by Hull standards.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 4, 2016)

Down by the canal near Burnley earlier this morning...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 5, 2016)

Drax


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Drax



I have a friend who works for Drax!


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 5, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a friend who works for Drax!


In the exciting world of Bond villainy...


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

From Twitter, another lovely sky this morning:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 84260
> 
> Another window display on Newland Ave.



I think I bought a old banjo from this shop many years ago.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 10, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a friend who works for Drax!


Once on a visit to York I deliberately navigated the driver onto the service road that goes right by Drax so I could have a good look at it


----------



## longdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Back when I was a service engineer Drax power station was one of my customers so I've had a good wander round the place. It's engineering on a truly vast scale.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Limejuice (Mar 12, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>


Look closely and you can see Rafa Benitez crossing the High Level Bridge.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2016)

Otterburn


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

Morecambe Telephone Exchange
nice font
I understand that my MiL used to work here in the 70's


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

Telephone Exchange - reverse angle


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

Telephone Exchange - diddy fire escape?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

Morecambe - closed church - that red thing through the gate is an abandoned or lost dragon


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 15, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>


Love that pic


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

Church again - interesting play on stained windows


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

street opposite the church


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 15, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Morecambe - closed church - that red thing through the gate is an abandoned or lost dragon


Is there any point in time in which the Telephone Exchange looked even slightly appealing?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

*Forton Services
More history of the building*







Wish the upstairs restaurant was still open


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2016)

cyberfairy said:


> Is there any point in time in which the Telephone Exchange looked even slightly appealing?



You know the answer to that one I reckon


----------



## longdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Spring has sprung in Hull and the mops are nesting already.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 17, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Wish the upstairs restaurant was still open



That's a blast from the past.  Glad it's still there.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 19, 2016)

They're pulling an old mill down in town at the moment...


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 20, 2016)

Went up to Widdop near Hebden Bridge this afternoon, saw a frog...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## moose (Mar 30, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


That's where my mother trapped my thumb in a toilet door when I was 7, and it went bad ways and nearly had to be cut off. Still can't drive past without cringing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)

Been down to the coast this morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Poi E (Apr 15, 2016)

Loving the grid work on the building. Whilst modern British architecture is shit, it's a treasure trove for brutalist stuff.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2016)

Poi E said:


> Loving the grid work on the building. Whilst modern British architecture is shit, it's a treasure trove for brutalist stuff.


It's a car park, another shot of it here:
Mundane pictures of the North


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

Jenny Brown's Point, Silverdale


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

Alternative Whatnow?


----------



## pogo 10 (Apr 19, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


----------



## pogo 10 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ahh, memories, walked down that street with my nephew a few weeks ago.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 21, 2016)

Windermere yesterday afternoon


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 21, 2016)

Morecambe this aft


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 23, 2016)

A quick wander around Sheffield Victoria Quay before going to bookfair.


----------



## izz (Apr 23, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>



lawks. What camera/settings do you use ?

I'm ashamed of meself, I never thought I'd ask that kind of thing, don't think for a second I'm a camera geek. I have a small black cheap thing and a camera on me phone. But I want to know what you have.  at self.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2016)

izz said:


> lawks. What camera/settings do you use ?
> 
> I'm ashamed of meself, I never thought I'd ask that kind of thing, don't think for a second I'm a camera geek. I have a small black cheap thing and a camera on me phone. But I want to know what you have.  at self.




That one was taken with a Canon 5D on a tripod with a couple of filters on to slow the exposure time down. Some of my other photos on the thread were taken with an iphone.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2016)

A similar one from earlier today


----------



## izz (Apr 24, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> That one was taken with a Canon 5D on a tripod with a couple of filters on to slow the exposure time down. Some of my other photos on the thread were taken with an iphone.


Lovely, thanks. Is it the slowing down of the exposure time that gives the moving water that milky look ? Please nobody think I know what I'm talking about


----------



## moose (Apr 26, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Windermere yesterday afternoon


Ahhh, my beloved Teal, on which I have spent many happy hours with my dad, going up and down the lake.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 29, 2016)

This is wolfie's photo not mine. Hebden Bridge this morning.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2016)

That's lovely Shirl 

Is that up near Pecket?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 29, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> That's lovely Shirl
> 
> Is that up near Pecket?


Yes it is, a few yards from home


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 1, 2016)

.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 1, 2016)

can't see that for some reason crossthebreeze


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 1, 2016)

Where lawnmowers go to die, Tyne Valley


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2016)




----------



## coley (May 4, 2016)

stethoscope said:


>


Another pub bites the dust


----------



## coley (May 4, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>


Battleship wharf? The auld Baulkos  site?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2016)

coley said:


> Battleship wharf? The auld Baulkos  site?


Yeah


----------



## coley (May 6, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah



Had to explain to quite a few people over the years that 'Battleship wharf" was where warships were scrapped rather than built or moored.
Though a visit there was always interesting to see the 'vintages' of the warships involved.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 7, 2016)




----------



## oneflewover (May 8, 2016)

Lillian Bilocca - Didn't know where else to put this so: 

THE HEADSCARF REVOLUTIONARIES & Lillian Bilocca - Barbican Press



> Lillian Bilocca was born in Wassand Street, Hessle Road, Hull. In the centre of the community whose men's safety she would fight for. Her father was a seaman; and both her husband, Charlie - a merchant seaman, and her son Ernie also made their living by going to sea.
> 
> Lil, who was one of three outspoken sisters, was never afraid to speak her mind and to stand up for what she thought was right. It was after the trawlers _St. Romanus_, _Kingston Peridot_, and _Ross Cleveland_ went down in January 1968, resulting in the loss of 53 men, that Lil began her war against some of the most powerful names in the fishing industry. This battle, and the high profile she achieved was to turn Lil into a national figure, and a local folk hero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom A (May 8, 2016)

An interesting juxtaposition of a pedestrian subway, flyover, and sign gantry on the Mancunian Way:


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 9, 2016)

Morecambe today


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 9, 2016)

Grange Over Sands last weekend






they local chippy is called Chips Over Fish btw, not pictured


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 9, 2016)

Cartmel last weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2016)




----------



## mauvais (May 13, 2016)

Where are these places? Locations please!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Where are these places? Locations please!


Eldon Square, Newcastle
Newcastle Quayside
View from my spare room
Gateshead Baltic


----------



## mauvais (May 13, 2016)

I should have clocked a few of those really, been there. Nice work!

I love Newcastle's bridges, esp. the High Level actually, but I could never get my head around the landscape of it.

Last time I went to the Baltic we had a look at everything then saw the kittiwakes outside on the terrace, and some Geordie bloke in the lift said, 'that was the best bit'. It was as well. Hit & miss!


----------



## oneflewover (May 13, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>



Lovely, my OCD is satisfied, no clutter, centralized and nicely cropped (if it is)


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I love Newcastle's bridges, esp. the High Level actually, but I *could never get my head around the landscape of it.*


In what way? There's quite a steep hill between the quayside and city centre which accounts for the different heights of the bridges. 



oneflewover said:


> Lovely, my OCD is satisfied, no clutter, centralized and nicely cropped (if it is)


There were plenty of people wandering about, but a 4 minute exposure meant they didn't show up in the shot


----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2016)

South Shields


----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2016)

"World famous"


----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Shirl (May 19, 2016)

Hebble End Mill in Hebden Bridge. Outdoor facilities


----------



## Favelado (May 19, 2016)

Im sneaking a moan about not having a forum just for the North in here because I dont want to start a thread in the feedback forum about it. The North has more people than Wales and Scotland combined, has its own very strong identity, and just gets lumped in with the Midlands. It's such a thick fucking Southerner thing to do.

Should we try a petition?


----------



## Shirl (May 19, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Im sneaking a moan about not having a forum just for the North in here because I dont want to start a thread in the feedback forum about it. The North has more people than Wales and Scotland combined, has its own very strong identity, and just gets lumped in with the Midlands. It's such a thick fucking Southerner thing to do.
> 
> Should we try a petition?


I'm with you Favelado 
The North is more than worthy of it's own thread.


----------



## Favelado (May 19, 2016)

Others who agree should PM me so we can put together a coordinated and very polite request.


----------



## moose (May 19, 2016)

Here's when the Midlands first were incorporated, 10 years ago. Not sure the name has swapped round as suggested, though - I suspect editor has other stuff to do.
Adding 'The Midlands' to the 'Northern' forum


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 19, 2016)

There used to be a pub here

e2a: sorry - it was a _Social Club_  I'm told


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 19, 2016)

There used to be a shop here


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 19, 2016)

There used to be a pier opposite this pub


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 19, 2016)

moose said:


> Here's when the Midlands first were incorporated, *10 years ago*. Not sure the name has swapped round as suggested, though - I suspect editor has other stuff to do.
> Adding 'The Midlands' to the 'Northern' forum



now I feel old


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 23, 2016)

Been to Kendal this morning.  What's this red awning I see out of the corner of my eye in one of their 'yards' off the main street...









Oooooooh, a bookshop I've not seen before.  I wonder if they'll have a copy of this, that, t'other, etc









 bastards!


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2016)

Leeds Bradford Airport


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2016)

More LBA


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2016)

Yet more


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2016)

And the best of the lot: Leeds Bradford Airport smoking cage. The most depressing place I've seen recently. And you have to pay £1 to get in.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2016)

Barbie looking a bit worse for wear


----------



## Roadkill (May 30, 2016)

Corner of Beverley Road, Clough Road and Cottingham Road, from the top of a bus.  The flat I lived in from 2001 to 2006 is about 100 yards further on from here, so this part of town feels like home.



Mundane pub interiors of the north, this one Wm Hawkes, on Scale Lane.  It's the best fake in the business: they've done a great job of making it look old, but it actually opened in 2012.  I remember when it was a newsagent's shop.  It's one of my favourite places in the Old Town for a drink, not least because it does a range of excellent beers and serves them in proper old-fashioned beer mugs. 



Since I took this photo they've finished doing the sides of Jameson Street and are now ripping up the middle!



Carr Lane roadworks.



North Hull Estate.



Formerly derelict house on Spring Bank being brought back to life.



Good stickers. 



Ferensway, from the front of the station.



Drag acts of the north: Bobby Mandrell at the Vauxhall Tavern.  He was hilariously catty.



Alleyway off Princes Ave.


----------



## Roadkill (May 30, 2016)

I can't imagine why the staff in this place get a lot of tips. 



A parade of ride-on lawnmowers, on Spring Bank.  I counted five.



I was walking to work a couple of weeks ago when this bloke went by.  Yes, he is on a unicycle.



Spring Bank again.  I kind of assumed the fire brigade would clean up the bits after they'd had to cut the roof off a car to get someone out, but no, they're all still dumped in a churchyard.  AFAIK the driver wasn't too badly injured.




Spring Bank completely closed off to traffic after another accident, this one much grimmer: a young woman and her child killed by a lorry turning into Stanley Street.  They weren't even letting people walk past the scene on the other side of the road.



Princes Ave on a warm bank holiday, with the bars doing good business. 



Flowers at the scene of the tragedy on Spring Bank.



Anlaby Road entrance to the station.



Zebedee's Yard.



Tyre fitting place on Spring Bank, rendered anything but mundane by the MkI Escort.


----------



## Roadkill (May 30, 2016)

Lovely old villa on Beverley Road, now a nursing home.



Sunny day at Queens Gardens.



BBC Building.



Ella Street Social - which used to be quite a good late venue - being redone as an Italian restaurant.  Which does beg the question, how many more Italian restaurants does this part of Hull need?!



Just a couple of locals out shopping.

 

Newland Avenue.  John Hargreaves has been flogging second-hand appliances from that tatty shop with its hand-painted sign and moth-eaten canopy since time immemorial.  That's him, actually, standing by the rolls of carpet.  He was a surly, suspicious, dodgy, miserable old bastard when I moved to the area fifteen years ago, and he's still a surly, suspicious, dodgy, miserable old bastard now!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)

Collingwood Monument, Tynemouth


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)

Tynemouth Priory


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)

Looking up the Tyne


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)

South Shields


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)

The pier seems to be closed all the time these days


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2016)

Not the most accessible bit of coast


----------



## longdog (Jun 4, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


>



That begs so many questions... Who charges 60p for a block of lard? What can possibly go wrong with lard that you need to reduced-to-clear it? Who would by reduced-to-clear lard?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)

Whitburn


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)

From the top of Newcastle's castle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 12, 2016)

longdog said:


> That begs so many questions... Who charges 60p for a block of lard? What can possibly go wrong with lard that you need to reduced-to-clear it? Who would buy reduced-to-clear lard?


I know - and looking at the packet - it is good until 2017!?!

Fill yer boots


----------



## coley (Jun 14, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>



Possibly the only 21+'Virgin'. You will,find in the 'toon'


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 4, 2016)

from near Blea Tarn Reservoir above Lancaster you can see Blackpool, Barrow and The Lakes on a clear day - this piccy doesn't really do it justice, but it was clear enough yesterday


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 4, 2016)

Lancaster Centre a couple of Fridays back - no, me either


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 10, 2016)

Halo Panopticon.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 10, 2016)

Colourfields Panopticon.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 10, 2016)

Tree Panopticon.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 10, 2016)

Atom Panopticon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Shirl (Jul 30, 2016)

Waiting for the steam train to pass at Oakworth Station crossing today.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 31, 2016)

Drax, Ferrybridge and Eggborough from Queensbury.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 31, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Drax, Ferrybridge and Eggborough from Queensbury.
> 
> View attachment 90192


I went on a tour around Drax a few years ago and I've never left a light on in an empty room since


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 31, 2016)

M62 from Scammonden bridge.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 31, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I went on a tour around Drax a few years ago and I've never left a light on in an empty room since



I'm just amazed that you can make them out so clearly at the distance.  I used to live slap bang in between Eggborough and Ferrybridge and you certainly can't see Queensbury from there.
Only power plant I've visited is Sellafield, or Calder Hall as it was known at the time.  I don't remember much about it to be honest, there was an alarm beeping all the time, the idea being that the alarm sounded by stopping beeping.  Also, we had to wear special BNFL socks and bin them at the end of the visit.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2016)

Sellafield was Calder Hall before it was Windscale then? It's had a lot of names.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 31, 2016)

Sellafield is Windscale + Calder Hall. Two neighbouring sites.

I went around either Sellafield or more likely Springfields once on a school trip. Probably just me but all kinds of things seemed to be going wrong. Alarms going off and people running around in hazmat suits. Then in the visitor centre they were demoing something involving steam and the kettle (because of course it needed a kettle) blew up. Good times!


----------



## Shirl (Jul 31, 2016)

Who recognises this hill?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 1, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Sellafield was Calder Hall before it was Windscale then? It's had a lot of names.



Calder Hall was the power station and has been decomissioned.  Winscale was R&D and reprocessing and is now Sellafield.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## mauvais (Aug 1, 2016)

What did that used to be?

Also, Shirl , what's the answer?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 1, 2016)

Pendle?


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 1, 2016)

Spoiler



View attachment 90245



Unfortunately that picture sums up Blackpool completely. It's very sad going around the place.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh, is it Layton flats? They came down on Sunday.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, it's Layton flats.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> What did that used to be?
> 
> Also, Shirl , what's the answer?


kwaimaisabai got the answer, it's Pendle Hill. I alway think it's dark brooding outline is unmistakable.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 1, 2016)

Can't see anyone rolling down it in that photo.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Can't see anyone rolling down it in that photo.


That's because it was dark


----------



## Favelado (Aug 1, 2016)

Shirl said:


> That's because it was dark



The sexual laxity sounds pretty good.



> The accused witches lived in the area around Pendle Hill in Lancashire, a county which, at the end of the 16th century, was regarded by the authorities as a wild and lawless region: an area "fabled for its theft, violence and sexual laxity...


----------



## Shirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey, sexual laxity, sounds like Burnley 

I'm from Burnley but defected to Yorkshire at the first opportunity. Now, when I drive into Lancashire like I did yesterday and going though villages like Bolton by Bowland I rather like Lancashire after all


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 1, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Hey, sexual laxity, sounds like Burnley
> 
> I rather like Lancashire after all



You can't say that, especially on Yorkshire Day


----------



## Favelado (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't start. I let it pass.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 2, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> You can't say that, especially on Yorkshire Day


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2016)

Dawdon


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Shirl (Aug 6, 2016)

The view from out of the YHA dorm window in Whitby.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 7, 2016)

Eggborough.





(Edit:  This is of course not Ferrybridge).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

Leeds


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 13, 2016)

the lovely Soup shop shut down, the lovely sandwich shop that replaced it shut down - see the reflection over my head


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2016)

A bit further north than usual, I was in Glasgow at the weekend. There were many beautiful buildings there but I found this alleyway and the overgrown windows really interesting. More or less right in the city centre.


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> A bit further north than usual, I was in Glasgow at the weekend. There were many beautiful buildings there but I found this alleyway and the overgrown windows really interesting. More or less right in the city centre.



Glazed or painted bricks, the steel rails let in to the floor, high up door on the right, stone and brick built, some interesting features / puzzles.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 21, 2016)

Oxenhope station.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 21, 2016)

Overexposed and out of focus?  Simply add a sepia tint and lots of grain.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 29, 2016)

Brimham Rocks.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2016)

The bar of my local WMC


----------



## mauvais (Sep 4, 2016)

I finally get to post on this thread:


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Oxenhope station.
> 
> View attachment 91312


You should have given me a shout if you were in Oxenhope. I'm only about 4 miles away.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I finally get to post on this thread:
> 
> View attachment 92043 View attachment 92044 View attachment 92045 View attachment 92046


Bury?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## mauvais (Sep 4, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Bury?


Yep, well spotted. Up the Irwell from Prestwich and then a bit of the Manchester/Bolton canal. Eventually Bury. Walked about 12 miles.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You should have given me a shout if you were in Oxenhope. I'm only about 4 miles away.



I'm not much further away, t'other side though.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> I'm not much further away, t'other side though.


Are you Keighley way? Giz a shout if you're going to Oxenhope/Haworth. We could have a pint.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Are you Keighley way? Giz a shout if you're going to Oxenhope/Haworth. We could have a pint.



Bradford, and definitely.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 5, 2016)

Talking of Oxenhope:


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2016)

_Huddersfield Magistrate's Court detail, 2016_


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 92482


I went to school just along the road from here and saw it being built, so it's very mundane for me


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)

Following Shirl 's guess the hill contest t'other week, here's one of my own.  It's a bit distinctive and might be too easy.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I went to school just along the road from here and saw it being built, so it's very mundane for me



First time I've been there.  I've seen pictures and always assumed it to be on a hillside somewhere, not just on't side o'road.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## mauvais (Sep 18, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 92696


This is Ribblehead but where are the rest?


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)

mauvais said:


> This is Ribblehead but where are the rest?



Goredale Scar and Janet's Foss.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 18, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> Goredale Scar and Janet's Foss.


Cool, thanks - Gordale Scar looks fantastic.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Cool, thanks - Gordale Scar looks fantastic.



It is indeed.  The whole surrounding area is stunning and that pic was taken from the camp site.  Go and stay there.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> View attachment 92700
> View attachment 92701
> View attachment 92702
> View attachment 92703



North East somewhere?  Farne Islands in the top shot perhaps?


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 18, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> North East somewhere?  Farne Islands in the top shot perhaps?



Yep that's Seahouses, then it's HMP Durham, Langley Windfarm (or maybe Holmside I can't remember), somewhere near Captain Cook's Monument near Great Ayton.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 18, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Cool, thanks - Gordale Scar looks fantastic.



Grab a copy of The Dark Crystal from your favourite torrent site.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 19, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> It is indeed.  The whole surrounding area is stunning and that pic was taken from the camp site.  Go and stay there.


What was the campsite called? and what's the hill ?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 19, 2016)

Shirl said:


> What was the campsite called? and what's the hill ?



The campsite is called Goredale Scar and the hill is Pen Y Ghent.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 19, 2016)

kwaimaisabai said:


> The campsite is called Goredale Scar and the hill is Pen Y Ghent.


cheers
I have friends who love it there but they say it's a bit like a junk yard. It looks lovely in the pics I just googled though.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Sep 19, 2016)

Shirl said:


> cheers
> I have friends who love it there but they say it's a bit like a junk yard. It looks lovely in the pics I just googled though.



I believe it's a bit chaotic there (and it's a long walk to the pub) but there are at least two more campsites in Malham.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 19, 2016)

this graffiti has appeared in a few places around Lancaster
The one I wanted to take a photo of has been interfered with/cleaned up as it is in a much more prominent place.

I have no idea who this person is or whether the statement in the graffiti is true, not true, or fictitious.



Spoiler: graffiti


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2016)

Huddersfield


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 28, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> this graffiti has appeared in a few places around Lancaster
> The one I wanted to take a photo of has been interfered with/cleaned up as it is in a much more prominent place.
> 
> I have no idea who this person is or whether the statement in the graffiti is true, not true, or fictitious.
> ...



all instances of this have been cleaned up over the last few days - be interesting to see if they reappear


----------



## blairsh (Sep 28, 2016)

I doo like all the contributions on this thread and some are really quite awesome, but i feel its lost its mundanity a bit...


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 28, 2016)

blairsh said:


> I doo like all the contributions on this thread and some are really quite awesome, but i feel its lost its mundanity a bit...



I ike to think of it as "mundane to those that see it very day, awesome to others" But as you rightly point out there is some awesomeness.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 28, 2016)

Nah, mundane is mundane, awesome is awesome


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2016)

The sun rises everyday blah blah but I haven't seen a tyre in a back street for ages


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2016)

We're northern. We can't help it if our mundane happens to be awesome 

eta, 5t3IIa you're northern now too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2016)

Shirl said:


> We're northern. We can't help it if our mundane happens to be awesome
> 
> eta, 5t3IIa you're northern now too


Not until I move the last of my stuff on Sunday!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Not until I move the last of my stuff on Sunday!


You've not finished moving yet? Anyone would think you were putting off being a northerner


----------



## mauvais (Sep 29, 2016)

A hike from Crowden to Black Hill and back.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 2, 2016)

blairsh said:


> I doo like all the contributions on this thread and some are really quite awesome, but i feel its lost its mundanity a bit...
> View attachment 93152



What could be more mundane than a farmer's field?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Oct 8, 2016)

Pomfret, Pomfret, O thou bloody prison,
Fatal and ominous to noble peers.
There's nowt more mundane than Ponte Carlo,
So there.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 11, 2016)

Not my photo but this was the Hebden Bridge community police 4X4 this morning  Someone will be in big trouble if they get caught!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Not my photo but this was the Hebden Bridge community police 4X4 this morning  Someone will be in big trouble if they get caught!



Aye - I saw that on a news site yesterday - funny but not funny too


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2016)

seen yesterday in Lancaster


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2016)

Back to the same car park earlier in the day today


----------



## Shirl (Oct 28, 2016)

Windermere at Ambleside last weekend. Not a great pic because the weather needed something better than my phone camera.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2016)

My shadow out walking today


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2016)

A bridge I've not seen before at Bolton Abbey


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2016)

Steps up to the bridge





And from the other side


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2016)

Half Moon Bay, Heysham earlier this week

Clockwise from top left: Heysham power station, out to sea facing Barrow in Furness, usual _'No fucking nowt'_ sign on the shore, UXB sign on the beach


----------



## Shirl (Nov 6, 2016)

Local mafia gambling den.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2016)

My first snow pic of the winter


----------



## Tom A (Nov 26, 2016)

Trafford Park/Salford Quays, on a cold and misty November evening:


----------



## Tom A (Nov 26, 2016)

More Salford Quays:

   

Finally, around Old Trafford football ground:


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 6, 2016)

View from father-in-laws back garden.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2016)

mauvais said:


> A hike from Crowden to Black Hill and back.
> 
> View attachment 93187
> 
> ...


That looks amazing.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> That looks amazing.


It was pretty good.

I did it during the week and I didn't see anyone at all on the way up and half the way down, for about five hours, which was probably a bad thing given that I spent a fair bit of it picking my way through a bog after going a bit off mission, and would have been a bit screwed if I'd had an accident. On the way back down I did run into a group of really annoying schoolchildren going the same way but eventually I lost them.

Everyone needs a bit of wilderness sometimes!


----------



## moose (Dec 8, 2016)

Old Trafford-ish, Sunday morning.

 

Santa Run came this way.


----------



## Addy (Jan 1, 2017)

Llandudno - New Years Day


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

Kendal last week


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

fine dining experience, Morecambe


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 5, 2017)

Eggborough power station going on load at 11:30 this morning.
Ten miles north as the crow flies.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 5, 2017)

St. Oswald's Long Sandall. The school, village and farms that surrounded this church were demolished in the 50s and 60s to make way for Pilkington Glass works. They built a new village to house their 12k+ workforce.


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 5, 2017)

@sprocket were where you? near Fishlake? Pinfold Lane? 

Must have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 5, 2017)

oneflewover said:


> @sprocket were where you? near Fishlake? Pinfold Lane?
> 
> Must have too much time on my hands.


Glass park between Kirk Sandall and Barnby Dunn. The old glass dump.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 14, 2017)

seen in Ingleton


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 14, 2017)

in Lancaster


----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2017)

View from the top floor of the Odeon in Liverpool


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Hardcastle Crags on Monday morning


----------



## hiccup (Jan 19, 2017)

Three views of the municipal car park on Mount Pleasant, Liverpool


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 22, 2017)

Rombald's Moor this morning.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 22, 2017)

Those Andrew Gormley figures seem to have migrated from the seaside.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)

A wander on Otterburn range yesterday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)

Rusting tanks are quite mundane up here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2017)

Where are these latest photos from neonwilderness?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Where are these latest photos from neonwilderness?


The old high street in Gateshead


----------



## Shirl (Feb 6, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> The old high street in Gateshead


So has the town centre moved then? Is there a new development now? It's looks too grim for there not to be.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 6, 2017)

Shirl said:


> So has the town centre moved then? Is there a new development now? It's looks too grim for there not to be.


Yeah, it moved in the 80s I think so this bit has been in decline for years. The newer bit wasn't much better, but its recently all been redeveloped again so is a bit nicer now.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 9, 2017)

This is a massive cheat as Pembrokeshire is definitely not the North. I'm posting it though because it's a different kind of mundane and I sort of like it.
Dead pony.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Shirl (Feb 11, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>


Is this Newcastle? It looks prosperous.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Is this Newcastle? It looks prosperous.


Yep, Grey Street

Grainger Town - Wikipedia


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)

Cambois/North Blyth this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 18, 2017)

Excellent randomness neonwilderness


----------



## coley (Feb 26, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> Cambois/North Blyth this morning


That must be the Bonniest  picture of Cambois ever
For those that listen to look North it isn't pronounced cameboyce, but rather, Cammus.


----------



## coley (Feb 26, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>


Where's the rest of the turbines gone? Used to be six on thon jetty?


----------



## coley (Feb 26, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>



Sandy bay caravan park from the the Cambois side of the Wansbeck?


----------



## coley (Feb 26, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>



Spent many a happy hour on those  butts, cadet, territorial and regular


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 26, 2017)

coley said:


> That must be the Bonniest  picture of Cambois ever


 



coley said:


> Where's the rest of the turbines gone? Used to be six on thon jetty?


Tbh I've never really noticed. Could be down to the angle of the shot maybe?



coley said:


> Sandy bay caravan park from the the Cambois side of the Wansbeck?


Yep


----------



## coley (Feb 26, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> Tbh I've never really noticed. Could be down to the angle of the shot maybe?
> 
> 
> Yep



No, noticed it the other day, used to be about six on the jetty, seems there is just one now?
Nice photos though


----------



## Shirl (Mar 9, 2017)

This isn't my photo but I wanted to share it so here seems the best place. Todmorden town centre today


----------



## mauvais (Mar 17, 2017)

(hat tip to farmerbarleymow for pointing out the source material for this week's game of 'spot the swastikas')


----------



## Shirl (Mar 18, 2017)

mauvais said:


> View attachment 102397 View attachment 102398
> 
> (hat tip to farmerbarleymow for pointing out the source material for this week's game of 'spot the swastikas')
> 
> ...


Where is that? I especially love the first photo of the staircase, fabulous colours. And where is that amazing book room?

eta. Is that the Printworks behind the body piecing place?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Where is that? I especially love the first photo of the staircase, fabulous colours. And where is that amazing book room?


All Manchester-based.

The staircase is in Castlefield. If you start off at Deansgate tram stop and walk along the top towards the west, you get to that.

The books are at Chetham's Library, which is open and free during the week, have a look at their website for times. On Saturdays you can also visit but it's £10 for a guided tour.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2017)

Also there's some more stuff here with occasionally but not always useful titles:

Rob Pridham


----------



## Shirl (Mar 18, 2017)

mauvais said:


> All Manchester-based.
> 
> The staircase is in Castlefield. If you start off at Deansgate tram stop and walk along the top towards the west, you get to that.
> 
> The books are at Chetham's Library, which is open and free during the week, have a look at their website for times. On Saturdays you can also visit but it's £10 for a guided tour.


Cheers thanks for that. I'm definitely going to check out the Library. I have a feeling it's close to Victoria Station, is that right?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Cheers thanks for that. I'm definitely going to check out the Library. I have a feeling it's close to Victoria Station, is that right?


Yeah pretty much just across the road. Not a huge amount to see on the free visit, don't know about the guided one, but somewhere I've always been curious about when I've been past.

I'm assuming you must have been and seen the John Rylands one by now?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 18, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I'm assuming you must have been and seen the John Rylands one by now?


Nope, not seen the John Rylands Library. I lived in Manchester for a couple of years in the 70's but at that time Casinos and bars were more my thing than libraries 
I don't often go to Manchester even though it's now only just over 30 minutes on the train from Hebden Bridge. Whenever I do go though I cut from Victoria to Market Street or Deansgate past The Chetham school of Music and am always curious. I'm thinking of asking farmerbarleymow about a bit of a city tour and maybe an odd pint along the way


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Nope, not seen the John Rylands Library. I lived in Manchester for a couple of years in the 70's but at that time Casinos and bars were more my thing than libraries
> I don't often go to Manchester even though it's now only just over 30 minutes on the train from Hebden Bridge. Whenever I do go though I cut from Victoria to Market Street or Deansgate past The Chetham school of Music and am always curious. I'm thinking of asking farmerbarleymow about a bit of a city tour and maybe an odd pint along the way


Definitely go on a tour of that then. It's open most of the time but the tours (free) are very informative. I only went for the first time a year or so ago, it was shut for refurbishment when I lived here the first time. It's probably the most spectacular architecture in Manchester.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you fancy a shirl, farmerbarleymow and anyone else interested tour mauvais? I can do any day given enough notice.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Do you fancy a shirl, farmerbarleymow and anyone else interested tour mauvais? I can do any day given enough notice.


Aye, can only do weekends or later evenings but I'd be up for that.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 18, 2017)

farmerbarleymow. Barleybabes, where are you? We're having a tour and you're in charge


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Ok farmerbarleymow you don't have to be in charge but would you be up for a walk?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Ok farmerbarleymow you don't have to be in charge but would you be up for a walk?


I'll go for a walk possibly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2017)

Amazingly, this is _not_ a burned out shell but a popular and thriving nightclub!! It does 75p drinks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2017)

Ducks

 

Heron


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 30, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 103196
> 
> Amazingly, this is _not_ a burned out shell but a popular and thriving nightclub!! It does 75p drinks



Bloody Hell!   Where is that?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bloody Hell!   Where is that?


Accapulco in Halifax


----------



## Shirl (Mar 30, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 103196
> 
> Amazingly, this is _not_ a burned out shell but a popular and thriving nightclub!! It does 75p drinks


When I was on jury service a couple of years ago, one of the trials was two blokes involved in a gang fight outside there at chucking out time.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 30, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Accapulco in Halifax



Great Website


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> When I was on jury service a couple of years ago, one of the trials was two blokes involved in a gang fight outside there at chucking out time.


Yesterday I saw some blokes bin-diving behind it - they got two bottles of Disorono


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2017)

Haven't posted in here for a while as I have no camera at the minute (  )

But just came across this video of very typical, mundane sights in the old area of Middlesbrough (now nearly uninhabited). It's a slideshow of stills so I reckon this is the right thread for it 



Not mine, obvs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2017)

Cresswell


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 18, 2017)

Dawn in Sheffield.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## moose (Apr 18, 2017)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 104460


What the hell's going on there?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Apr 18, 2017)

moose said:


> What the hell's going on there?



That's Tosspot.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 27, 2017)

The hillside here this evening. I've never seen it this colour before, it was stunning.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> The hillside here this evening. I've never seen it this colour before, it was stunning.



Nice Shirl, would be perfect for Paul the weatherman's pic on Look North!


----------



## Shirl (Apr 29, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice Shirl, would be perfect for Paul the weatherman's pic on Look North!


I don't know about Paul the weatherman, we never watch look north. Do people send photo's in then?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I don't know about Paul the weatherman, we never watch look north. Do people send photo's in then?



When they have the local weather forecast on the edition that goes out at 18:30 the forecaster has a couple of photos from around the region showing the Yorkshire landscape. I cannot find the link at the moment, but it is broadcast every night with weather forecast.
The one you posted above is perfect for it.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 29, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> When they have the local weather forecast on the edition that goes out at 18:30 the forecaster has a couple of photos from around the region showing the Yorkshire landscape. I cannot find the link at the moment, but it is broadcast every night with weather forecast.
> The one you posted above is perfect for it.


Cheers for the info. I always listen to radio 4 and don't put the telly on until after the Archers    so always miss local telly. Are the photos taken on the day?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Cheers for the info. I always listen to radio 4 and don't put the telly on until after the Archers    so always miss local telly. Are the photos taken on the day?


I believe so. It is the composition and colour that look good. To be honest we don't see it regularly. It does show some good local scenes though.


----------



## Shirl (May 5, 2017)

Duck family on our mill pond. Not very mundane but I like it. Not my red door, I'm next door out of sight.


----------



## Shirl (May 5, 2017)

A rock I came across


----------



## Shirl (May 5, 2017)

A mundane goose on the canal towpath


----------



## Shirl (May 5, 2017)

Blake Dean on Widdop Moor between Hebden Bridge in Yorkshire and Colne Lancashire


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2017)

A few random recent ones.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2017)

I spent most of my time at college in the tall building in the background. I didn't look that flash back then, plus my lessons were mostly on the top floors and more often than not the lifts were broken


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2017)

Pub cat


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2017)




----------



## coley (May 14, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>


Trying to figure the angle, is that 'Sandy bay caravan park' on the 'headland'?


----------



## coley (May 14, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>


Lynemouth power station, currently being converted to biomass congeneration to suck up subsidies.


----------



## coley (May 14, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>


Just up the road from from 'cresswell ice cream shop'? Ower the road from the caravan park?


----------



## coley (May 14, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> I believe so. It is the composition and colour that look good. To be honest we don't see it regularly. It does show some good local scenes though.


The buggers they find to choose the final one for the month tend to be crossed eyed and colour blind


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2017)

coley said:


> Trying to figure the angle, is that 'Sandy bay caravan park' on the 'headland'?





coley said:


> Just up the road from from 'cresswell ice cream shop'? Ower the road from the caravan park?


Yep, both of these are at Cresswell


----------



## Shirl (May 14, 2017)

By the reservoir at Oxenhope


----------



## blairsh (May 14, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 104682
> Dawn in Sheffield.


Upperthorpe, looking over Blake Street?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 14, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Upperthorpe, looking over Blake Street?



Broomhill, across Beech hill road, up Glossop road. From the fourth floor of the Royal Hallamshire from my ward window actually.


----------



## Captain Christy (May 16, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


>


What? No ferrets!!!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 17, 2017)

Lock keepers house, Bramwith lock.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 17, 2017)

A boat on Meols parade on the Wirral


----------



## Shirl (May 18, 2017)

Northern Sky


----------



## chainsawjob (May 19, 2017)

Sheffield


----------



## chainsawjob (May 19, 2017)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Tom A (May 23, 2017)

Hullard Park, Old Trafford:

The wildflower meadow:






The 'pond' with the liner that leaked so it never completely filled, even after I personally helped to reline the pond with TCV in 2012:



Other parts of the park:
 

Walking past the adjacent Seymour Park:




Seymour Grove:


----------



## Tom A (May 23, 2017)

Tommys' fireplace shop on Stretford Road - I don't recall any Mancs posting this on here which is a big surprise considering how distinct it is:


Finally some flowering trees back in Hullard Park:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2017)

Went for a wander round town this afternoon, and while it was even busier than usual it felt different - more subdued, given what happened last Monday. 

Anyway, here are some pictures of new stuff in the Northern Quarter.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2017)

Victoria Station still sealed off.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2017)

St Anne's Square. A very sombre atmosphere, and everyone was very quiet and just taking it in. The atmosphere was almost church-like and emotional.


----------



## Shirl (May 28, 2017)

Great photo's farmerbarleymow. Were you expecting what you came across in St Anne's Square? It must have been very moving to see all that for yourself.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Great photo's farmerbarleymow. Were you expecting what you came across in St Anne's Square? It must have been very moving to see all that for yourself.


I expected it might have been like that - and it's a lovely collective tribute to those killed and injured in the attack. 

The bloke with the musical instrument was playing quite melancholy stuff which fitted the atmosphere perfectly. 

If I'm up early tomorrow I'll go down again before the crowds get there so I can get better pictures.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2017)

Some from a walk round town today.

This building is bound to get demolished at some point, which is a shame.  It's been squatted recently - I think by the same group that took over the old Cornerhouse cinema.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2017)

A half-demolished car park by the Manky Way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2017)

Mill Chimney of the India Rubber Works.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2017)

Owen Street development.  This will be the tallest of the cluster of towers, something around 200m I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2017)

Old wall on the River Medlock.  It looks like they built the wall around trees that were on the river bank before - they look like old tree trunks anyway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2017)

Random stuff behind Deansgate Station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2017)

The council have said they'll clear the square soon.  The flower carpet is bigger now, and there was a bagpipe band all in kilts and bearskins.






Canadian pavement art.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Random stuff behind Deansgate Station.



including my old apartment there, facing Atlas bar's beer garden (noisy bastards!)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 5, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> including my old apartment there, facing Atlas bar's beer garden (noisy bastards!)



A nice little warren of back streets round that bit of town - but not the bit next to noisy Atlas bar, obviously.  I've lived next to a motorway and rail line, and that didn't bother me at all - but human voices always wake me up.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 5, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A nice little warren of back streets round that bit of town - but not the bit next to noisy Atlas bar, obviously.  I've lived next to a motorway and rail line, and that didn't bother me at all - but human voices always wake me up.



Very true


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2017)

Sat in Weston Park, Sheffield. Before crossing the road to Weston Park Hospital for my regular check-up.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Random stuff behind Deansgate Station.


Gorgeous pics there farmerbarleymow


----------



## Shirl (Jul 3, 2017)

St Mary's church Beverley





Side gate at Beverley Friary




Inside Nelly's gas lit pub in Beverley where beer is £2 a pint


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2017)

I came across this in Beverley but I've no idea how it works or what it's for


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 16, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I came across this in Beverley but I've no idea how it works or what it's for


Given its connected to the lamp above the doorway, it might be a gas lamp - the red thing the tank. But vulnerable to vandalism though...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 16, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I came across this in Beverley but I've no idea how it works or what it's for



somewhat antique petrol pump






there are still a very few with the wall mounted arrangement (this one is / was in wainfleet, lincs)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> somewhat antique petrol pump


Seems incredibly stupid to have a petrol tank either in or right next to your house. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## coley (Jul 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I came across this in Beverley but I've no idea how it works or what it's for



It a supercharger for the 1910 first electric car?
-)


----------



## coley (Jul 18, 2017)

Mundane pictures of Northumbrian 'packed beaches'


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I came across this in Beverley but I've no idea how it works or what it's for



There were two of these petrol pumps still in use in Cloughton north of Scarborough only a few years back.
Talking of Wainfleet, Lincs, Puddy_Tat, do you know if there is still the coal fired fish and chip shop there. The fish and chips were really good I remember.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Talking of Wainfleet, Lincs, Puddy_Tat, do you know if there is still the coal fired fish and chip shop there. The fish and chips were really good I remember.



not sure i encountered it when i was living in lincs, and haven't been out that way for a while now...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2017)

Byker


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2017)

Nowhere, Leeds


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 14, 2017)

South Yorkshire navigation canal on a dog walk 6.30 am on Saturday.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking out to sea over Lancaster, Morecambe etc from Blea Tarn.You could see Blackpool Tower and the shipyard at Barrow too it was so clear yesterday.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 14, 2017)

Lidisfarn


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 29, 2017)

on tweeter today






Bankfield Road, Leeds, 1954 by Marc Riboud.

posted by 'Sir William Davenant'


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 2, 2017)

Autumn sunrise.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2017)

I walked up here today. Stoodley Pike. I came up once before about 40 years ago but walked from Todmorden. This time we walked up from Hebden Bridge and it felt like a longer walk. I said to someone that going up from Todmorden felt easier in my memory but they pointed out that walking anywhere would have been easier 40 years ago


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2017)

Future beef burger and steak, between Ravenscar and Robin Hood's Bay


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 114880
> Future beef burger and steak, between Ravenscar and Robin Hood's Bay


Nice life in the meantime though, unlike battery hens and lots of pigs


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 2, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Inside Nelly's gas lit pub in Beverley where beer is £2 a pint



You were in Bev and I didn't know about it?!   I live 5 mins walk from there. If you come again let me know! x


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Nice life in the meantime though, unlike battery hens and lots of pigs


They were very friendly and curious to meet us. Even the bull seemed unconcerned, though keeping his distance.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> You were in Bev and I didn't know about it?!   I live 5 mins walk from there. If you come again let me know! x


I will do. I was volunteer managing the YHA for the week and I may well do a week again. I thought you'd moved further away.


----------



## InfoBurner (Sep 2, 2017)

Nowt mundane about this page so far. Keep it up


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 2, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I walked up here today. Stoodley Pike. I came up once before about 40 years ago but walked from Todmorden. This time we walked up from Hebden Bridge and it felt like a longer walk. I said to someone that going up from Todmorden felt easier in my memory but they pointed out that walking anywhere would have been easier 40 years ago



Never made it up there when I lived in Tod and the surrounds.  How long a walk is it from HB centre? Which way do you go?

#KnowsNowt


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Never made it up there when I lived in Tod and the surrounds.  How long a walk is it from HB centre? Which way do you go?
> 
> #KnowsNowt


We walked from the Co-op in Hebden. From there over the canal bridge then right up to Horsehold and then just followed for signs. The first signs were for the Mary Towneley Bridal Way and then the Pennine Bridal way. It was about three miles altogether. We walked back a slightly longer way but just over six miles in total round trip. I think Todmorden is a fair bit shorter though.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Nothing mundane about tonight's northern sky


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2017)

A Hebden Bridge bridge


----------



## Shirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Lock number 10 and bridge number 18 on the Rochdale canal in Hebden Bridge


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2017)

Autumn sunrise, north of Doncaster.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 21, 2017)

Merry Bastard Christmas (Lancaster edition)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 29, 2017)

Total gridlock
Mouswold near Dumfries
This morning


----------



## phillm (Dec 3, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mill Chimney of the India Rubber Works.



Calling Fred Dibnah.......quite sad watching this knowing he's gone. He was quite a character and dug a mine in his back garden !


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Merry Bastard Christmas (Lancaster edition)
> 
> View attachment 121024



The 'HMV is back' poster is a nice touch, really accentuates the mediocrity of it all.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 6, 2017)

Grimsby, near Sainsbury's


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2018)

Byker


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2018)

Shakespeare mural on Stratford Road


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 7, 2018)

Fence, heavily patched from incessantly having the living fuck kicked out of it, surrounding the Tesco that Tesco never moved into.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)

Cumbrian coast


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 19, 2018)

Dusk on a winter evening walk along the football pitch.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Do you fancy a shirl, farmerbarleymow and anyone else interested tour mauvais? I can do any day given enough notice.



So are we doing this then or what?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So are we doing this then or what?


When did I post that? I can't find the post and I can't remember what I was going on about? 
Am I giving a tour or are you?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm still up for it, but in a passive sort of way - I don't have the capacity to organise anything myself at the mo IYSWIM, but would love to attend if time permits.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> When did I post that? I can't find the post and I can't remember what I was going on about?
> Am I giving a tour or are you?



Click on the up arrow in the quote of your original post - that'll take you to when you originally said it. 

I think you could lead it - you'd have to dress as the Pied Piper though to make sure none of us got lost.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Click on the up arrow in the quote of your original post - that'll take you to when you originally said it.
> 
> I think you could lead it - you'd have to dress as the Pied Piper though to make sure none of us got lost.


I see now from where that quote came from that we're doing a Manchester tour. That's your territory barleybabes  I seriously would like to do the tour but you'll have to be guide


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I see now from where that quote came from that we're doing a Manchester tour. That's your territory barleybabes  I seriously would like to do the tour but you'll have to be guide



But you're from Manchester or the area, whereas I'm not a native.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But you're from Manchester or the area, whereas I'm not a native.


I'm from Burnley you numpty  if you want me to take you up Pendle Hill that's a different matter. 

You've lived in Manchester for yonks, you must know it well. You definitely know where the good buildings, museums and libraries are


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm from Burnley you numpty  if you want me to take you up Pendle Hill that's a different matter.
> 
> You've lived in Manchester for yonks, you must know it well. You definitely know where the good buildings, museums and libraries are



Burnley?   Thoroughly depressing place.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 23, 2018)

If we're feeling clueless we could maybe get booked onto a Skyliner tour, which covers some interesting architecture and history.

Skyliner


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

I've got a fairly hefty book on the architectural history of Manchester - I could read it again and do a history tour. 

Or we could do a pub crawl - but in all the roughest pubs in town to see which one of us gets a kicking first.  

We could go to the undoubtedly shit football museum - I'm not sure if it still has that hideous statue of Michael Jackson though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

It would be good to go to Pendle Hill one day though - although it must be a pain in the arse to get there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

I think you should tell us what you want to do Shirl.  

Is it highbrow culture stuff where we look at stuff, stroking our chins to pretend we understand it.  Or museums.  Or buildings.  Or something more debauched like what goes on in the underbelly of Hebden Trades Club.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It would be good to go to Pendle Hill one day though - although it must be a pain in the arse to get there.


Train to clitheroe and your guide will pick you up at the station


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Burnley?   Thoroughly depressing place.


It is now but it's surrounded be some lovely countryside. I could see Pendle hill from my bedroom window and there was a farm at the bottom of our street. 
Not much going for the town now although I think the football team is on the up again.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

I was hoping for a bit of architecture appreciation and some vulture and a pub lunch with nonalcoholic beer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I was hoping for a bit of architecture appreciation and some vulture and a pub lunch with nonalcoholic beer



I don't think we have much in the way of vultures in Manchester, but I might be wrong.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

New thread.

Manchester architecture, vulture and food meander - date tbc


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I don't think we have much in the way of vultures in Manchester, but I might be wrong.


Oops, obviously I meant culture but vulture could be good


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Oops, obviously I meant culture but vulture could be good



We're overrun with the bitey fuckers.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 31, 2018)

View from my hotel window in Crewe


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 2, 2018)

Extreme crowd control measures on the terraces on Pilkington’s football pitch!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2018)

Charmingly bleak Seacroft:


----------



## mauvais (Apr 10, 2018)

This week I are been to Northumberland and the Farne Islands.

    

No idea what the quality is like, I got them off the camera via a phone and the world's shonkiest camera software.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2018)

I think they are spot onmauvais
Especially the sea parrots.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2018)

Not very mundane though. You should have gone to somewhere like Blyth or Ashington


----------



## mauvais (Apr 10, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Not very mundane though. You should have gone to somewhere like Blyth or Ashington


Heh. Actually could maybe do with your advice. Staying in Alnmouth, and aside from the islands & Alnwick, also been to Cragside. Got a few hours to kill tomorrow before returning home and it's probably wet - any suggestions?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Heh. Actually could maybe do with your advice. Staying in Alnmouth, and aside from the islands & Alnwick, also been to Cragside. Got a few hours to kill tomorrow before returning home and it's probably wet - any suggestions?


What sort of thing are you looking for?

Off the top of my head: Wallington or Belsay Hall, or maybe head into Newcastle for a look in the Great North/Discovery museums? Personally I'd head out to the wilds of Hadrian's Wall or Teessdale, but they're both likely to be very wet


----------



## mauvais (Apr 10, 2018)

Aye I wondered about popping into Newcastle, will have a look into the others too, cheers!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 10, 2018)

High force is always worth a look. Nice walks along the top. 
High Force - Discover the Force of Nature


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Aye I wondered about popping into Newcastle


If you do, then the Side Gallery is also a bit of a hidden gem - Side Gallery - Amber


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2018)

A few more from that trip - and I did go to the Side, so thanks!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2018)

And some from today, a walk from Bamford -> Ladybower -> Win Hill -> Hope:


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2018)

mauvais said:


> A few more from that trip - and I did go to the Side, so thanks!




I’m due another visit, I think the exhibitons have changed since I was last there


----------



## blairsh (Apr 12, 2018)

Is that third picture Win Hill mauvais ?

Proper knackering that one, if so.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Is that third picture Win Hill mauvais ?
> 
> Proper knackering that one, if so.


Yeah, but apart from huge amounts of slippy mud and crap visibility, I thought it was alright.

It's this walk: Ladybower, Win Hill & Hope - Car Free Walks


----------



## blairsh (Apr 12, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, but apart from huge amounts of slippy mud and crap visibility, I thought it was alright.
> 
> It's this walk: Ladybower, Win Hill & Hope - Car Free Walks


Yeh, its best on a clear day, cold or otherwise. I did it in deep snow once on a tenish mile wander and it was lovely, sorry the weather was less than good.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice morning by the SY navigation.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 22, 2018)

Hardcastle Crags today. Too early for bluebells, entirely as expected. On the plus side, if I can borrow it from the National Trust, I reckon Hardcastle Crags would make a half-decent name for a detective duo. 

DCI Hardcastle: CRAGS! I NEED YOU TO PLAY BY THE FUCKIN' RULES, JUST ONCE!

DS Crags: I cahn't help it guvnaaaah, I was born of a steep or rugged cliff or rock face, sah!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2018)

Bench maintained by Doncaster Masochist Association!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2018)

Horscists!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2018)

Higger Tor:


----------



## A. Spies (May 30, 2018)

Elland


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 3, 2018)

Fleetwood/Knott End Ferry


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Jul 15, 2018)

Newcastle and Gateshead quaysides today


 

 


View attachment 141288


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jul 15, 2018)

Newcastle


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2018)

on tweeter today from historic england 







Manchester Central Library under construction - opened today in 1934


----------



## mauvais (Jul 18, 2018)

From Salford Star:


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 5, 2018)

The Seaside.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 5, 2018)

Not just the pier, but_ the rest of the world_


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 7, 2018)

Evening dog walk, Barnby Dun.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 23, 2018)

Icon, Big Dipper, Infusion, The Big One.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2018)

Freeman Street, Grimsby


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Grange Over Sands 2015 - popped up on that Rediscover this day feature on Google photos


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Morecambe last week


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Walton le Dale last week


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Morecambe 'Festival' Market last week


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Halton near Lancaster - last week I think


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Fleetwood a few weeks back - the bunting didn't improve much tbh


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Grange again - more recently - autopimped by Google Photos


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Same park, same day


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Lancaster recently - stopped for a much needed lemonade in The Storey - Wikipedia


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Toilets in the cafe I was outside in Fleetwood (see bunting above)
A welcome with a capital W


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 29, 2018)

Did you take some free sand Throbbing Angel ?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Did you take some free sand Throbbing Angel ?



No.  I'd just had my lunch in that pub and was all full up!?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2018)

Pigeon in a gas canister

#torybritain


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2018)

I call this
_Squinting on the way home from the Recycling Centre_


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2018)

Up at the dog's home exercise paddock


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2018)

river ure at aysgarth falls


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2018)

phone box, wensley, september 2018


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 1, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 151390
> phone box, wensley, september 2018



I thought that was you!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I thought that was you!


it is me

you can see the reflection of my venetian dr mask


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 1, 2018)

Crossing the Don, no not in Russia.
Leaving Mexborough.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 1, 2018)

Conisbrough, the town I was born in.
The station house is where the actor Donald Pleasance lived as a child when his father was station master here.
No blue plaque!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 7, 2018)

Autumn leaves.
Imagine Yves Montand humming Les Feuelles Mortes in the distance.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2018)

A fox at the end of my alley. Not scared of me in the slightest


----------



## Flipstick (Nov 17, 2018)

She looks really healthy too.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 17, 2018)

Leafy goings on in South Manchester


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 17, 2018)

Queue for the post office


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2018)

St. Oswalds in the mist.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 21, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 153002
> St. Oswalds in the mist.



Heavenfield?

I was there in the summer - I'm afraid I found it a bit underwhelming....


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 21, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Heavenfield?
> 
> I was there in the summer - I'm afraid I found it a bit underwhelming....



No it’s the deserted village of Long Sandall north of Doncaster. The church opens in summer for one weekend and two carol services during advent.
They are building a new estate on the ruins of the old farm.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2018)

Speaking of deserted villages, here's Derwent.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2018)

belboid said:


> View attachment 153595
> 
> Speaking of deserted villages, here's Derwent.


Been in the news today about it being vandalised with graffiti and people removing stonewalls etc, the fuckin Idiots.


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Been in the news today about it being vandalised with graffiti and people removing stonewalls etc, the fuckin Idiots.


Loads of people ambling around the muddy bits they have been told to avoid. I can't entirely blame them, the desire to get up close is obvious. But nicking bits of the walls etc is just bang out of order.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2018)

Salford


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2018)

not my photo, came up on tweeter today







Mersey Tunnel Entrance and Overhead Railway,Liverpool 1950s

more about the Liverpool Overhead Railway here


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2018)

The Amsterdam ferry pulling into the Tyne this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2018)

Tynemouth


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2018)

I love Tynemouth!
These shots far from mundane.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I love Tynemouth!
> These shots far from mundane.


It was quite bracing on the seafront this morning


----------



## Limejuice (Dec 15, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 155576
> 
> Tynemouth


And just to the right in this photo is the Gibraltar Rock, in possibly one of the best locations for a pub.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> It was quite bracing on the seafront this morning



I’ve just been speaking to mate in Berwick, he said the same!
I expect us southerners in Yorkshire will be getting it shortly!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I love Tynemouth!
> These shots far from mundane.


Me too, not been for a while. Is the market still going in the train station at weekends neonwilderness


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me too, not been for a while. Is the market still going in the train station at weekends neonwilderness


Yeah, it's still going although it's not as good as it used to be. There's still some decent stuff, but there's an increasing number of proper companies and people selling absolute shite 

There's was a conservatory company touting for business today


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 15, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, it's still going although it's not as good as it used to be. There's still some decent stuff, but there's an increasing number of proper companies and people selling absolute shite
> 
> There's was a conservatory company touting for business today


Last time I was there the 'green ginger' wasn't as good. Might have a look through in the new year. 
Who on earth goes to a market and comes back with a conservatory .


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Last time I was there the 'green ginger' wasn't as good. Might have a look through in the new year.
> Who on earth goes to a market and comes back with a conservatory .


I think they were just trying to sign people for appointments. You couldn’t buy one there and take it home


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 15, 2018)

. 


neonwilderness said:


> I think they were just trying to sign people for appointments. You couldn’t buy one there and take it home


You'd be surprised what I can fit in my ibiza .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2019)

BBC Arts - Tish Murtha’s striking photography of childhood in the 1970s - BBC Arts


The west end in the 70’s


----------



## Limejuice (Jan 14, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> BBC Arts - Tish Murtha’s striking photography of childhood in the 1970s - BBC Arts
> 
> 
> The west end in the 70’s


It would be excellent if someone could track down those kids and collect their stories.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2019)

Frosty morning in the Dearne Valley.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 23, 2019)

South Manchester


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2019)

Cracking pic Fez909


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

Went for a day out in Barnsley. Here’s some mundane pictures for your perusal 

Victorian shopping arcade:
 

Cafe from the what, 1960s?


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakers




Wig shop!


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

Barnsley town square- more modern than I thought it’d be!

 

My lads in the fountain (in February! but it was like spring, so warm we were in t/shirts!)


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

Few random shots walking back to the car. Really enjoyable day out and could absolutely imagine moving to Barnsley. Cracking little town.

 

Old corner shop:

 

Northern view that:


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh and I took one for editor! Barnsley FC!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 21, 2019)

The weather is amazing up here, isn’t it Edie  We went for a walk around Ryeburn Reservoir nr Ripponden last weekend and you really couldn’t tell what month it was


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

Barnsley is alright Edie  I think it's nice anyway


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

Forgot this used to be a regular thread for me  missed it!


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> The weather is amazing up here, isn’t it Edie  We went for a walk around Ryeburn Reservoir nr Ripponden last weekend and you really couldn’t tell what month it was
> 
> View attachment 162565


Absolutely glorious! Like April! Loving it, makes everything come to life.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 21, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Barnsley is alright Edie  I think it's nice anyway



Me Sister lives in Barnsley!


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

Whereabouts? I don't live there but have worked around there on and of for ten odd years.


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

Some cracking reasonable value property there too. Look at this: 
Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

That's nice! Back garden needs to be greener though, like a garden


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

blairsh said:


> That's nice! Back garden needs to be greener though, like a garden


Decors a bit wtf but that’s easily changed.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm not really a decor kind of person tbh


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2019)

I think we’re really fucking lucky to live in the North. Beautiful scenery, everything you could want in terms of music and art, reasonably priced property, and definitely a lot less entitled cunts.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 21, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Whereabouts? I don't live there but have worked around there on and of for ten odd years.



Carlton


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 21, 2019)

Golden Lion, Lancaster, Feb 2019


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Lancaster over the last couple
> 
> 
> Carlton


Ooh, a bit north of my usually haunts. Probably doubly lovely though


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2019)

Excellent mundane reporting Edie  



blairsh said:


> Forgot this used to be a regular thread for me  missed it!


Yeah, I’ve only done the odd photo recently too. Need to get out for a proper mundane wander somewhere soon I think!


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Excellent mundane reporting Edie
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’ve only done the odd photo recently too. Need to get out for a proper mundane wander somewhere soon I think!


I might take the new car and me jarg phone camera into the peaks this weekend. If it's fine like


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 21, 2019)

I really like this thread. I'm visiting the North this week, I'll keep my eye out for some mundanity 

T-Shirt weather and beautiful scenery today.


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 21, 2019)

Forgot about these ones


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 27, 2019)

Salford


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 27, 2019)

Leeds


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 1, 2019)

Edie said:


> Few random shots walking back to the car. Really enjoyable day out and could absolutely imagine moving to Barnsley. Cracking little town.
> 
> View attachment 162561
> 
> ...



I can recommend Barnsley as somewhere to live. Great town centre and surrounded by nice countryside.
But if you wish to become a local it’s called Tarn, by everyone.
Also they call breadcakes, teacakes for some reason.
The terraced street above looks like Blenheim Road where two of my mates and their families used to live.
If you need any help with areas to avoid pm me.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 1, 2019)

Doncaster.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 7, 2019)

Manchester


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 7, 2019)

I can't remember what I have/haven't uploaded recently, soooo

Lancaster, Market St, A-board-overload.
  Lancaster, that's what we think of your parking restrictions!
	 Blackpool, South Pier, lil'Angel won a prize and this poor sod had to go and retrieve it for her.
		 The pier bit of the South Pier, looking North.

All around half term the other week.  We went to Fleetwood as well but it was shit, _sorry_, shut.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 7, 2019)

fuck knows what happened there


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 8, 2019)

From the bus stop, missed it


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 8, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> From the bus stop, missed it
> 
> View attachment 163844


Gah!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 8, 2019)

chainsawjob said:


> Gah!



Not so bad.  Every 10 minutes.  Uni route.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 8, 2019)

New Bubble Tea drinks place, Lancaster


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 10, 2019)

Hawks head brewery,  Staveley,  near Kendal


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2019)

Todmorden


----------



## mauvais (Mar 11, 2019)

They should use that to market the place.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)

Managed a bit of a wander today. Only places I’ve posted before though, I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 14, 2019)

Transport interchange Doncaster.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 14, 2019)

_A glimpse: Bold Stance at the Bus Stop_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 14, 2019)

Gadge also had a pie on the go (not pictured)


----------



## UnicornElf (Mar 18, 2019)

Littleborough


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2019)

There's some good photos from around Manchester here - Manchester street photography: capturing the loyalty to a beloved town


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 6, 2019)

Sun St,Lancaster


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 7, 2019)

Buckstones


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2019)

My car in Marsden station car park.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 168754


I took a similar pic yesterday in Nidderdale


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 23, 2019)

Also this...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2019)

The Tour de Yorkshire starts across the road from here next Thursday!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 169011


Shame it doesn't also have his "drown the bastards" quote on it too


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Shame it doesn't also have his "drown the bastards" quote on it too



Should I add it in fluorescent yellow on the bottom of the plinth?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 169005
> The Tour de Yorkshire starts across the road from here next Thursday!


Tbf it's going to be harder to steal those bikes.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Tbf it's going to harder to steal those bikes.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Tbf it's going to be harder to steal those bikes.



Sadly it’s the first thing visitors will see leaving the train station.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2019)

All gone!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 13, 2019)

Around Killington Lake this weekend - betwixt Kendal and Carnforth

clicky>>>


----------



## Part 2 (May 15, 2019)

Bridgewater canal, Sale/Stretford


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 25, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 172169



I could have given you a wave.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 172203


Enjoying the grim north weather?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Enjoying the grim north weather?


Yes. We brought our friend Niall with us for a party.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 172297


I'm disappointed by the spelling.


----------



## fishfinger (May 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm disappointed by the spelling.


But you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2019)

Geordies understand...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2019)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2019)




----------



## moonsi til (Jun 8, 2019)

Ah I know those benches now!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 10, 2019)

Otley, Yorkshire


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hebden Bridge


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2019)

That is so Hebden Bridge!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2019)

More Hebden


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 174486


What is that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> What is that?


It’s a barrage. It’s supposed to close when the tide goes out on the Tyne to keep water in the Ouseburn, but I’ve never seen it used. 

Ouseburn Barrage


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 19, 2019)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 174705


Where's that?

Looks like Cherry Sutton in Widnes, where a mate of mine got frown off the second story balcony by two masked men who came to rob him of his drugs. They had the wrong flat


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2019)

Also looks like Firshill in Sheffield where my mate nearly got burnt out cos his neighbour was cooking up crack.

Actually, he _did _get burnt out, he just didn't quite get burnt to death.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 19, 2019)

It's Immingham. They're about halfway through the process of demolishing 13 blocks of flats, bit by bit. Balconies, windows, interior wood all removed then the diggers come in and knock the rest down. friedaweed 

dessiato 's dad designed them


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2019)

Manchester


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2019)

Boston Spa


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2019)

More Boston Spa


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2019)

More Boston Spa


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2019)

More Boston Spa


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2019)

And last one of Boston Spa


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 22, 2019)

Kendal


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2019)

Wallsend, literally


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 21, 2019)

Brother sent me this from Walker


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2019)

Spoons on shields road byker. Parking restrictions are lifted in the evenings obviously


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 27, 2019)

Southport last weekend


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2019)

All three from early morning bank holiday Monday dog trot.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 28, 2019)

Meanwood Park in Leeds


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 28, 2019)

Random guy decided to be in my photo


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 17, 2019)

Not nearly mundane enough for the most part.

More like this please:


ChrisD said:


> View attachment 33365


----------



## Shirl (Sep 17, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Southport last weekend


There's now a direct train from Hebden Bridge to Southport, I might just go along one day soon. I've not been for decades


----------



## moose (Sep 19, 2019)

Shirl said:


> There's now a direct train from Hebden Bridge to Southport, I might just go along one day soon. I've not been for decades


You'll be the youngest there.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 20, 2019)

moose said:


> You'll be the youngest there.



Oi!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

Whitgift School, Grimsby. When they put the signs up they measured them to be above the hedge. But forgot that the sign has to go into the ground a couple of feet. Consequently there are three cut out gaps.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2019)

#bestyorkshire


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Whitgift School, Grimsby. When they put the signs up they measured them to be above the hedge. But forgot that the sign has to go into the ground a couple of feet. Consequently there are three cut out gaps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 184751



You had one job.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 178436




the mad thing is, Even though I am like decades away from being opp north, can i spot your locations to the metre. I have this memory that cannot remember my work phone number ( as it is dull) but can visualise and map places I have been to in the past


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2019)

Autumn/Winter Season 2019.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 5, 2019)

Jumble sale, Kirkby Lonsdale


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2019)

Allenby Stevenson, Grimsby, following a seemingly-hostile takeover from Bev.



Fucked bike bonus


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Jumble sale, Kirkby Lonsdale



unless you had already eaten one, sign is false advertising - only one biscuit, not biscuits in plural.

and how much was the kitteh?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 5, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> unless you had already eaten one, sign is false advertising - only one biscuit, not biscuits in plural.
> 
> and how much was the kitteh?



Bourbon held between teeth as photo was taken 

Kitten not for sale but always hanging around near The Institute


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## blossie33 (Oct 15, 2019)

They are nice views - not so mundane


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> They are nice views - not so mundane


I see the black and white one of the river pretty much every time I walk into town, so it's pretty mundane to me


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Limejuice (Oct 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


>


Just needs a roll or two of gaffer tape, and Bob's your uncle. Maybe re-attach the transmission if you're fussy about moving it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2019)

A1(M)


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Limejuice said:


> Just needs a roll or two of gaffer tape, and Bob's your uncle. Maybe re-attach the transmission if you're fussy about moving it.



Yeah, gaffer tape fixes everything 

It looks like it’s just come back from (a very long) safari.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 24, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 187963
> 
> A1(M)



bizaarely enough, the _OK_ diner is quite pleasant...


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 9, 2019)

The lane behind our house that leads down to the canal bank.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 9, 2019)

The approach into our local train station this morning.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 9, 2019)

This is the Manchester to Hull line, the floodwater is about four feet deep.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 17, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 187193


 
Is that in Gateshead?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Is that in Gateshead?


Yeah, just along from Dunston Staiths


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 17, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, just along from Dunston Staiths



Thought I recognised it, I’ve delivered around there before.

Very big Jewish community in Gateshead, lovely people - a lot of them have door intercoms and buzz the door for their parcels to be left in porch.


----------



## tim (Nov 17, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 187190


Strikingly unmundane


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Thought I recognised it, I’ve delivered around there before.
> 
> Very big Jewish community in Gateshead, lovely people - a lot of them have door intercoms and buzz the door for their parcels to be left in porch.


Yep, it’s home to a large Jewish college so it’s quite a busy area. I think I posted some photos from that part of town earlier in the thread.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 4, 2019)

A squirrel in Leeds


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Teeside.

 

A wig shop.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 7, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> A squirrel in Leeds
> View attachment 191916



who ate all the nuts?


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 7, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> who ate all the nuts?



 My thought when I saw him was “That fella’s ready for winter!”


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 7, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Teeside.
> 
> View attachment 192227


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2019)

Annoyingly I needed to be on the other side of the river, so I had to walk along to the next bridge


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 28, 2019)

Derelict farmhouse, Long Sandall.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## quiet guy (Jan 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> View attachment 192484


Doggers convention


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## blossie33 (Feb 8, 2020)

Love those buildings and the cobbles   
Not sure about the knickers though


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 17, 2020)

The South Yorkshire Navigational Canal at South Bramwith where it goes over the River Don.
During the floods in November. 
The river is usually 25 feet below the canal here.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 8, 2020)

Doncaster diesel locomotive engine shop. Mid 60s


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 8, 2020)

There's what looks like a robot on left.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> There's what looks like a robot on left.


Probably a tea urn!


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2020)

Heartrending. Some of the happiest days of my youth.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Edie (Mar 13, 2020)

Loving your contributions to this thread Marty1


----------



## Edie (Mar 13, 2020)

Kirkgate Market


----------



## Edie (Mar 13, 2020)

More Kirkgate!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

5 years ago today via Google Photos


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 13, 2020)

This corner shop in Herrington Burn was originally owned by husband and wife team for years.

Anyway, they decided to retire and put the business (and their home as they lived upstairs) up for sale.

The shop was making a fortune and there was so much interest that it went to sealed bids and sold  for about £50k more than what it was originally up for.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## bmd (Apr 22, 2020)

A goose.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mauvais (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 25, 2020)

Lovely horse! (Father Ted reference)


----------



## Marty1 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Apathy (May 18, 2020)

It’s a heron.  Chilling out on a big pile of shit.  

View attachment 213259View attachment 213259


----------



## Sprocket. (May 29, 2020)

A pair of rustic bridges on this morning’s dog walk.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Loads of little metal cylinders - for laughing gas?

Around Teeside University.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Totem pole of fast food.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 1, 2020)

Moorgate, Lancaster -* Lancaster Castle *in the  background there


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Jul 8, 2020)

Those are not mundane. That thing is amazing an oil rig?


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> Those are not mundane. That thing is amazing an oil rig?



Yeah, I could have posted these snaps taken from my work travels on a number of threads I guess.

Yes, the oil rig is the Brent Alpha iirc.



It’s absolutely massive and now resides at Seaton Port.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, I could have posted these snaps taken from my work travels on a number of threads I guess.
> 
> Yes, the oil rig is the Brent Alpha iirc.
> 
> ...



not for long, its the latest in moribund brent field retro rigs to be stripped down . thanks to thatcher, she sold  it cheap and what we did get was spunked on tax cuts. we could have been another Norway .


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 11, 2020)

A disused shuttered small block of former retail units in Gateshead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## sporadic e (Aug 17, 2020)

I love the oil rig photos so much! I was up that way the other week and took a walk around that area, it's so bleak and amazing, one of the finest places I've had the pleasure of visiting all year (don't laugh!).


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 17, 2020)

sporadic e said:


> I love the oil rig photos so much! I was up that way the other week and took a walk around that area, it's so bleak and amazing, one of the finest places I've had the pleasure of visiting all year (don't laugh!).



I know what you mean - the sheer scale of the thing is a sight to behold.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 23, 2020)

Taken on my phone. Looking NW from High Melton across the Dearne Valley towards Holmfirth, about 25 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 23, 2020)

Another taken on the phone. Looking towards Huddersfield from father in law’s garden. About twenty miles.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 6, 2020)

Do*u*nuts?


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Middlesbrough centre.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Boarded up pub in the TS17 area of Teeside.

Not sure if this was boarded up before or after Covid restrictions kicked in but it sits on a large parcel of land.  Probably be demolished for housing of some sort no doubt.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2020)

She-Ra?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2020)

Shiny Sheffield from the rooftop waiting room at Weston Park Hospital.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 5, 2020)

Took that yesterday. It was a lovely day.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 27, 2020)

Cans impaled on a fence, presumably as a warning to other cans


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 3, 2021)

The collapsing cricket HQ near us :


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

Cross-posted from the 'state-sanctioned exercise' thread, a bit of East Hull - West Hull needle, on the sign outside a pub on Chanterlands Avenue.



Despite not having left Hull since March I've not really taken the opportunity to explore parts of the city I don't know so well, but once the weather starts to improve I should do.  I have had the camera out whilst walking, though, so will start posting in this thread again...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 10, 2021)

View out the brew room window the other morning


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 5, 2021)

Meadowhall, before it became Meadowhall and was  one of the biggest private steel firms in Sheffield. Dunford Hadfields.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 5, 2021)

At above firm during one of several disputes during the seventies and eighties.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 6, 2021)

Flytipping - Slyne with Hest near Lancaster


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2021)

2 mile walk this morning


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 16, 2021)

bird on a wire, North Yorkshire


----------



## Favelado (Mar 20, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 229460



Due to pandemic I haven't been home for 2 years. I'd do anything to be there right now.


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 20, 2021)

Not my photo, but an apocalyptic take on a dangerous junkyard fire in Goole. Was all over local papers and media yesterday.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 20, 2021)

Kirby Lonsdale a couple of weekends back.  V.cold but V.sunny.


**


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 9, 2021)

aplogies for the size, I don't know how to make it smaller


----------



## craigzz2014 (May 12, 2021)

Marty1 said:


> View attachment 235849
> 
> Boarded up pub in the TS17 area of Teeside.
> 
> Not sure if this was boarded up before or after Covid restrictions kicked in but it sits on a large parcel of land.  Probably be demolished for housing of some sort no doubt.


Been empty a few years,rumour is Starbuck's are moving in,only 10 mins walk from my place..


----------



## Edie (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

Is that first pic in Harehills or Rodley or somewhere else?
Recognise the canal path though- I often cycle up to Shipley on it


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 4, 2021)

Invader in the toon


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 5, 2021)

As soon as I see that I hear the noise in my mind


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 5, 2021)

The noise of the bigg market?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 5, 2021)

The noise of the approaching space invaders


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 6, 2021)

I am up north again. It’s a Friday night. And 2 quid a pint


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 6, 2021)

F


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2021)

Planning a walk along the sea wall this week, always good for grim as fuck rusted shit. Will try and remember to post pics


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 7, 2021)

2 days ago I was exploring the abandoned lead mines in wear dale and the moors, dropping down to see high force waterfall. But you don’t want to see that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2021)

An old mill


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 21, 2021)

Bowness earlier today


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 28, 2021)

An appropriately named offie


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> An appropriately named offie
> 
> View attachment 290478



Oldham?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 28, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Oldham?


Yep.  I was amazed it was still there when I passed it - it seems like one of those weird shops which never has customers.  Bit like Withy Grove Stores.

They do have a website though





__





						About us
					

Established in 1983, our family business has been purveying fine wines to the thirsty ladies and gentlemen of Greater Manchester and beyond for over three decades.  Wino's, Oldham Wino's is our mother ship! Family run since 1983, Winos of Oldham has been our home, and, we are very proud to be...




					winevlt.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yep.  I was amazed it was still there when I passed it - it seems like one of those weird shops which never has customers.  Bit like Withy Grove Stores.
> 
> They do have a website though
> 
> ...


Yes.  I remember it from my childhood. Being dragged around Oldham as a kid.  There used to be a TV shop further up the hill that u used to go and hang about in so I could look at all their LaserDiscs.

 Never been in sadly and unlikely to now as I no longer live there.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2021)

Kendal earlier today


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 14, 2021)

Morecambe


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 14, 2021)

Zoom in on the dog window


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 14, 2021)

Zoom in on the cat window


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 14, 2021)

I was overseeing some work next door to there last week in the call centre of the BT exchange


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 14, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 296836
> 
> Morecambe


Nice carpet.


----------



## not henry (Nov 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 293028


wash your windows you fuckin hippies


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2021)

Found this on my phone - not sure if I've posted it before.  Don't know what Big Time Charlie Potatoes means.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 16, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Found this on my phone - not sure if I've posted it before.  Don't know what Big Time Charlie Potatoes means.
> 
> View attachment 296969











						charlie potatoes - Defining Anything
					

charlie potatoes is an old british and american slang term for a man who is on top of the world in terms of either money or popularity. in the film "the




					definithing.com
				




But it is also a band name and a song name


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 18, 2021)

Southport recently


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 18, 2021)

Affinity Outlet place nr Fleetwood - and their Christmas Lump


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2022)

Salford Quays roadworks...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 4, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Salford Quays roadworks...


We should see if we can find urban signs between 1 and 100 - it does seem to pop up quite a lot.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 5, 2022)

Icy puddles this morning:


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 27, 2022)

Not mine, but this is Scarborough in 1998 apparently






 From








						Hold on to your hat! British peculiarities – in pictures
					

From distraught joggers to rebellious ice-cream vans, Martin Salter’s images explore the way Britain has changed over the last three decades




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 27, 2022)

Morecambe


----------



## ska invita (Mar 11, 2022)

fans of this thread might enjoy








						42 Bus - Claire Wray Street Photography Manchester
					

Claire Wray Street Photography Manchester 42 Bus




					www.claire-wray.com
				











						Blackpool - Claire Wray Street Photography Manchester
					

Claire Wray Street Photography Blackpool




					www.claire-wray.com
				











						Still Life - Claire Wray Street Photography Manchester
					

Claire Wray Street Photography Manchester Still Life




					www.claire-wray.com
				




theyre very good, especially the Bus one


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Mar 25, 2022)

my morning walk to work


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 25, 2022)

Killington Lake, Cumbria - earlier this week - looking towards Howgill Fells


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2022)

From 









						Punks, skins and Tunnock’s Tea Cakes: Café Royal photo zines – in pictures
					

From Black Panthers protesting to shots of Glaswegian bakers, these slim publications contain work by a wide range of photographers past and present




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 11, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 322111


Is  that  bunting still up from the silver jubilee?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 11, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is  that  bunting still up from the silver jubilee?



No idea - I think this is just how they roll in Garstang - there's always summat going on


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2022)

Not my picture - and a great mix of mundane and glorious.






From









						The big picture: space-hopping into the future in 1970s Newcastle
					

Finnish photographer Sirkka-Liisa Konttinen captures an exuberant childhood moment in the working-class district of Byker in Newcastle




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 16, 2022)

Wooo
Byker

Wooo
Byker


----------



## kwaimaisabai (May 20, 2022)




----------



## izz (May 21, 2022)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 323382


Appropriately grim, where were these taken ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 21, 2022)

izz said:


> Appropriately grim, where were these taken ?


Bradford.  If you look at the third pic there is a hotel name.



I instantly thought it was Bradford - probably because of the colour of the stone buildings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2022)

Odd graffiti I passed yesterday.  Not entirely sure what it's about, or what SMT stands for.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Odd graffiti I passed yesterday.  Not entirely sure what it's about, or what SMT stands for.
> 
> View attachment 323589


Graff crew, "So Much Trouble"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Edie (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## krink (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 24, 2022)

"Camouflage"


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2022)

kwaimaisabai said:


> View attachment 337383


is that groovy, or is a sign of the end times?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 26, 2022)

Stockport viaduct and the River Mersey in the olden days


----------



## bcuster (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2022)

bcuster said:


>



I need to make a visit to York at some point - lovely place but not been for years.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I need to make a visit to York at some point - lovely place but not been for years.


heres how it looks when its not 5 in the morning


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2022)

ska invita said:


> heres how it looks when its not 5 in the morning



I spent many Saturday afternoons at the junction of Coney Street and Market Street during my teens. Not the happiest of times. A good reminder of how far I've come actually.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## furluxor (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 2, 2022)

Skinningrove, 1982














						The big picture: Chris Killip captures a Sunday stroll in Skinningrove
					

This stark image of a family outing has an untamed quality that matches the North Yorkshire coastal village setting




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2022)

More of that chap's photos here









						This was England: Chris Killip’s pioneering photography – in pictures
					

From shipbuilding to coal mining, Chris Killip embedded himself in local communities long enough to capture their solidarity – and decline




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2022)

Salford in the 1960s






More pictures here


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## furluxor (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2022)

furluxor said:


> View attachment 348960


Sewage outlet war memorial?  All it needs is a giant waterproof poppy attached to it.


----------



## furluxor (Oct 26, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sewage outlet war memorial?  All it needs is a giant waterproof poppy attached to it.



Is that what it is? I've no idea. Found this at a secluded beach in Scarborough. I like that it's hidden in a place where not many people tread and that it's handwritten. Idk, doesn't give me puffed-chest poppy vibes at all. It actually made me think of the dead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Is that what it is? I've no idea. Found this at a secluded beach in Scarborough. I like that it's hidden in a place where not many people tread and that it's handwritten. Idk, doesn't give me puffed-chest poppy vibes at all. It actually made me think of the dead.


It's a bit of an odd place to write such a thing though.  Suppose there might have been a reason behind it being on that outflow pipe.


----------



## furluxor (Oct 26, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's a bit of an odd place to write such a thing though.  Suppose there might have been a reason behind it being on that outflow pipe.



True. I wonder if they chose that place because it's the only conveniently flat, elevated surface on that beach, making it noticeable from above (actually getting down to it takes a bit of an unnerving climb).


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 12, 2022)

5 mins from my front door by bike this morning


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 1, 2022)

spent t'other weekend at Hutton roof crag near Kirkby Lonsdale - one of my favourite places on earth.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 1, 2022)

MUNDANE


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 1, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> spent weekend t'other weedend at Hutton roof crag near Kirkby Lonsdale - one of my favourite places on earth. View attachment 353684View attachment 353686View attachment 353687



Yer, good up there innit.   Nudge me next time and I'll take you for a brew, I'm only 15-20 minutes away.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 1, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Yer, good up there innit.   Nudge me next time and I'll take you for a brew, I'm only 15-20 minutes away.


nice one!  Its a bit of a hidden gem. used to go on holiday there in the cottage by the crag as a kid - and revisited it as an adult. The old women who owned the cottage (and the camping site)  died recently (she must have been about 115 cos she was ancient when i was a kid in about 1975) and her daughters are looking to sell - so i fear new owners will make it into a fully developed  "attraction"  - with pay car park, cafe etc. 
Whats great is it that you can wonder about there even on glorious midsummer weekends and often not meet a soul.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 1, 2022)

I go cycling over Hutton Roof every now and again, it's lovely up there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> View attachment 353874


TIM
PER
LEE


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> View attachment 353874


ah! the masons, I used to go in there for a lunchtime pint when I worked in Northenden


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 2, 2022)

Link Corridor - Hospital visit - tres mundane.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Yesterday at 2:10 AM)

Teesside back in the day












More here


----------

